# Touren durch die Wahner Heide und Umgebung



## Redking (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo Biker!

Fahre morgen früh um 10 Uhr ab dem Bahnhof Troisdorf eine Tour durch die Wahner Heide und nach Lohmar. 
Es könnten dabei so ca. 45 Km zusammen kommen.

Vielleicht will ja noch jemand mit kommen! 

Wir sind aufjeden Fall schon zu dritt.

Ansonsten schlaft gut und einen schönen Sonntag!

Okay ist etwas kurzfristig!


----------



## Splash (10. Juli 2005)

Fahrt Ihr da öfters? Dann poste das dann doch noch mal hier - könnte wirklich interessant sein. Diesmal ists jedoch was kurzfristig, da ich schon wo anders mit fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Hallo Leute   
Aus der Sonntagstour wird am 06.08.2005 eine Samstagstour! 
Wird aber ein wenig anders laufen und mehr Richtung Lohmar und Kaldauen verlagern!

Werde diese Tour noch in den LMB stellen!

Schönen Tag 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Hallo Leute
Tour steht im LMB  
Ein Mitfahrer ist auch schon gefunden!  

cu Redking


----------



## Splash (4. August 2005)

Samstags ist bei mir derzeit leider immer etwas bescheiden, da ich den Tag immer für Renovierungsarbeiten nutze. Übermorgen muss u.a. ein Baum dran glauben ... 

Sonntags bin ich sicherlich aber auch mal dabei ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. August 2005)

Hallo Redking ; 
würde mich gerne deiner Tour anschließen, aber das ist von ein paar Faktoren abhängig.
1: Werde morgen ne Tour zum Rhein machen und wenn die beine noch Ok sind dann komm ich  
2: muss das Wetter mitspielen   ( Oh bitte mach das die Sonne scheint )  
3: Hast du schon eine genaue Vorstellung wo du lang fährst ? Vieleicht können wir uns ja Unterwegs treffen ? Da du ja Wahner Heide und Lohmar erwähnt hast, müsste doch was zu machen sein


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. August 2005)

Ach und bevor ich es vergesse , der fittest bin ich nicht. Ich hoffe Ihr nemmt mich trotzdem mit


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (5. August 2005)

@Kettenfresser

Fahre selbst erst seit ein paar Monaten (genaugenommen --> 3 <--) regelmässig Rad und bin demnach auch noch nicht soooo fit.

Aber die Trour schaffen wir schon irgendwie...

Also Kopf hoch und bis Samstag ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. August 2005)

Also wenn ich mir so das Wetter anschaue dann sieht das nicht sehr gut aus . Ich dachte immer wir hätten noch Sommer .   ( Sommer komm doch wieder )    
Da der Schwierigkeitsgrad sowie Tempo auf mittel stehen und das nasse Wetter das noch verschärft ( nasser Wurzeln igitt ) :kotz:  , werde ich für morgen absagen ! Also rechnet nicht mit mir !!  
@ Alex-75 : Na ja fahre zwar schon was länger Fahrrad , aber erst seit den 10.06.05 wieder so einigermaßen   ( 3-Facher Bänderriss am rechten Fuß )   , aber vielleicht komm ich ein anderes mal mit wenn das Tempo etwas langsamer ist , oder wir treffen uns so mal zwischendurch


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich mir so das Wetter anschaue dann sieht das nicht sehr gut aus . Ich dachte immer wir hätten noch Sommer .   ( Sommer komm doch wieder )
> Da der Schwierigkeitsgrad sowie Tempo auf mittel stehen und das nasse Wetter das noch verschärft ( nasser Wurzeln igitt ) :kotz:  , werde ich für morgen absagen ! Also rechnet nicht mit mir !!
> @ Alex-75 : Na ja fahre zwar schon was länger Fahrrad , aber erst seit den 10.06.05 wieder so einigermaßen   ( 3-Facher Bänderriss am rechten Fuß )   , aber vielleicht komm ich ein anderes mal mit wenn das Tempo etwas langsamer ist , oder wir treffen uns so mal zwischendurch



Hallo Kettenfresser 
Wie du schon sagst wenn es zu feucht ist wird das Tempo gedrosselt!
Und außerdem wird der Langsamste das Tempo bestimmen. Ist nicht so das ich dann davorne wegrase und euch stehen lasse. 
Ich habe diese Werte nur nach meinen Erfahrungen eingegeben wenn ich dort gefahren bin! Dann war die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 17-19 Km/h.
Auf den Waldautobahnen hole ich halt die Geschwindigkeit raus. 

Da es heute den ganzen Tag so regnet wird aufgrund der Bodenbeschaffenheit es morgen wohl viel langsamer zu gehen.

Du kannst wenn du das liest dir es noch mal überlegen ob du bei so einem Wetter überhaupt mit kommen willst!
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Ha . Habe ich dich erwischt  . Hier treibst du dich also auc noch herum  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Aber ich weiß nicht diesen Fred finde ich noch so Jungfräulich  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Martin hat ja auch noch nichts hier rein geschrieben.
Merkwürdig


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Ach so jetzt haben wir übrigens gleichstand   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich weiß nicht diesen Fred finde ich noch so Jungfräulich
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Ja weil Niemand etwas mit mir zu tun haben will!!     

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so jetzt haben wir übrigens gleichstand
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Ach nee

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Martin hat ja auch noch nichts hier rein geschrieben.
> Merkwürdig
> 
> 
> ...


Wir sind taub und er ist blind  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja weil Niemand etwas mit mir zu tun haben will!!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Hmmm.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ach nee
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus





Oh doch


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ha . Habe ich dich erwischt  . Hier treibst du dich also auc noch herum
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Ne ich treibe mich hier nicht rum das ist meins


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind taub und er ist blind
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Stimmt  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Oh doch
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Ne wirklich???
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ich treibe mich hier nicht rum das ist meins




Das meinst du nur


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


Das hätte dir zu denken geben sollen!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ne wirklich???
> Gruß
> Klaus



Jaaaaa


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das meinst du nur


Ne dat is so kannst du auch nix dran ändern!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaaa


Super da hast du ja lange dran überlegt und rumgetüftelt

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

So. Ich werde mich für heute verabschieden weil mein Akku wird leer  .

Guts Nächtle und treibs nicht zu bunt hier  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So. Ich werde mich für heute verabschieden weil mein Akku wird leer  .
> 
> Guts Nächtle und treibs nicht zu bunt hier  .
> 
> ...


Und hier nochmal

Gute Nacht Volker  

Grüße und Träume 
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

Jetzt mal ein weiterer ernster Beitrag!

@Mitfahrer 
Zieht euch wasserfest an! Durch die ehemaligen Panzerspuren in der Heide sind dort riesige Pfützen nach soviel Regen heute hier!

Werde auch fahren wenn ihr wegen des Wetter keine lust mehr habt.

Cu Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

@Mitfahrer 

Habe im LMB die Geschwindigkeit gesenkt!

Da es morgen wohl eher eine Schlammschlacht wird!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

Da sich bis jetzt noch nicht mehr angemeldet haben !
Bestimmt wegen des Wetters!  

Wenigstens ein Fortschritt zur ersten Tour:

Eine Steigerung der Mitfahrer um 500 %

Danke hoffentlich kann ich eure Erwartungen erfüllen!

So dann mal allen eine Gute Nacht !
Muss ja auch fit sein für morgen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und bevor ich es vergesse , der fittest bin ich nicht. Ich hoffe Ihr nemmt mich trotzdem mit



Hallo Kettenfresser

Ich nehme jeden mit und das Tempo häng vom Langsamsten ab. Habe aber wegen der schlechteren Bedingungen schon das Tempo gedrosselt.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

Morgen  

Also aktuell zu Wetterlage: Noch ist es hier trocken wird aber wohl nicht so bleiben, wenn ich mir die Wolken hier so anschaue! 

Für die Tour heute etwas Wetterfest anziehen oder wenigsten Regenjacke einpacken! 

Dann bis später!

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. August 2005)

6 Posts in Folge!! Ernsthafte Konkurrenz für juchhu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bei besserer Wetterlage hätte ich mich sicher gern dazu gesellt.


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> 6 Posts in Folge!! Ernsthafte Konkurrenz für juchhu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade! Nass würdest du auf jeden Fall heute auf Tour!
Wenn nicht von oben   dann von unten!
Ich gehe nämlich davon aus das nach dem Dauerregen gestern hier, der Boden aufgeweicht ist! 

Trotzdem werden wir viel Spaß haben!  

Bin ein gelehriger Schüler des Erklärbären!  

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

@ Splash
Wie geht's deinem Arm? 
Hoffe das der gut verheilt!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Splash
> Wie geht's deinem Arm?
> Hoffe das der gut verheilt!
> 
> ...


@Klaus: verheilt? Naja - der ist gebrochen, gleich ist erst mal Gipskontrolle und kommende Woche wird entschieden, ob das konventionell verheilt (also im Gips) oder ob das operiert werden muss. Mal sehen, wie lange das nu dauert


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. August 2005)

weia, auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung!


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> 6 Posts in Folge!! Ernsthafte Konkurrenz für juchhu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seine Postingvorherschaft hat bald ein Ende   .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

@ Klaus

Ich würd dich ja gerne heute unterstützen aber da ich ja das Hobby gewechselt habe mußt du alleine naß werden  ( und deine Mitfahrer )


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Und laß sie am leben


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. August 2005)

Hee Du Hennefer  , warum hab ich Dich noch nie in unserem Revier gesehen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Hee Du Hennefer  , warum hab ich Dich noch nie in unserem Revier gesehen??



Och es zieht mich immer die Ferne  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

@ Andreas

Aber wenn ich mein altes Hobby wieder aktiviere werde ich bestimmt mal in Hennef mitfahren  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Seine Postingvorherschaft hat bald ein Ende   .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


Niemals  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Och es zieht mich immer die Ferne  .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


Nee der Volker will sich nicht blamieren!!  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Niemals
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Wieso fühlst du dich denn jetzt damit gemeint  . Guck mal war doch fürn Martin  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nee der Volker will sich nicht blamieren!!
> 
> Gruß Klaus




Psssst. Nicht so laut  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

@ All 

Das Wetter, so sieht es jetzt aus, wird uns wohl freundlicher gesinnt sein!

In Troisdorf bis jetzt noch keinen Regen   

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Psssst. Nicht so laut  .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Okay, Volker

Ey sag mal willst du ein "B" kaufen????  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ All
> 
> Das Wetter, so sieht es jetzt aus, wird uns wohl freundlicher gesinnt sein!
> 
> ...





Ach trockenes Wetter ist doch nur was für MÄDCHEN   .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, Volker
> 
> Ey sag mal willst du ein "B" kaufen????
> 
> Gruß Klaus




Ne. Im moment soll "C" als geheimtipp gelten  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. August 2005)

*räusper* was für ein altes Hobbie?

Lakeie sein von Martin?


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> *räusper* was für ein altes Hobbie?




Biken. Ich habe doch jetzt Grillen zum neuen Hobby gemacht  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ach trockenes Wetter ist doch nur was für MÄDCHEN   .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


Dann kommst du doch noch!  

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Biken. Ich habe doch jetzt Grillen zum neuen Hobby gemacht
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Und zelten!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kommst du doch noch!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Warte dann muß ich den Grill noch Umbauen  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und zelten!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Stimmt! Ich vergaß.

Und Bier trinken  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ne. Im moment soll "C" als geheimtipp gelten
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Hast du noch eins übrig??  
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. August 2005)

*zündel zündel* ... laß den Wald stehen


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du noch eins übrig??
> Gruß Klaus




Yep. Is auch gerade im Sonderangebot  


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Aber nicht weitersagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> *zündel zündel* ... laß den Wald stehen




Ich geb mir Mühe  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt! Ich vergaß.
> 
> Und Bier trinken
> 
> ...


Und Postings in diesen und jeden anderen Thread setzen  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und Postings in diesen und jeden anderen Thread setzen
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ha! Das sagt der richtige   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ha! Das sagt der richtige
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Sag mal Volker wie löst du das Problem das du nur alle 30 Sekunden ein Posting loslassen darft?    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Volker wie löst du das Problem das du nur alle 30 Sekunden ein Posting loslassen darft?
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Ich hämmer so lange auf den Button bis er es frist  

Mich regt das auch immer tierisch auf ( vor allen gestern abend )  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hämmer so lange auf den Button bis er es frist
> 
> Mich regt das auch immer tierisch auf ( vor allen gestern abend )
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich hält der Button das noch lange aus  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich hält der Button das noch lange aus
> 
> Gruß Klaus




Er muß. Ihm bleibt gar keine andere Wahl   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Er muß. Ihm bleibt gar keine andere Wahl
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Und wenn nicht zieh ich auf und davon!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn nicht zieh ich auf und davon!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Und Tschüß.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

@ All

Das Wetter, so sieht es jetzt aus, wird uns wohl freundlicher gesinnt sein!

In Troisdorf bis jetzt noch keinen Regen und ich sehe auch blaue Flecken am Himmel

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und Tschüß.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Gehst du schon oder postest du noch ????

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ All
> 
> Das Wetter, so sieht es jetzt aus, wird uns wohl freundlicher gesinnt sein!
> 
> ...




Das gilt nicht. Das ist doppel Posting!  

Tante Coffee wo bist du   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Gehst du schon oder postest du noch ????
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Natürlich Poste ich noch wild herum  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt nicht. Das ist doppel Posting!
> 
> Tante Coffee wo bist du
> 
> ...


Stimmt doch nicht ist bloß auf dem neusten Stand!  



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt doch nicht ist bloß auf dem neusten Stand!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber ziemlich Identisch.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich Poste ich noch wild herum
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Super dann habe ich ja morgen früh viel zu lesen!  

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ziemlich Identisch.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


Da hast du recht!  

So ich werde mich dann mal anziehen zum biken!

Dir noch viel Spaß  

Gruß Klaus

Cu


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Super dann habe ich ja morgen früh viel zu lesen!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Klaus




Davon kannst du ausgehen  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

@ Mitfahrer nehme doch mal die Regenjacke mit!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mitfahrer nehme doch mal die Regenjacke mit!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus





MÄDCHEN  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> MÄDCHEN
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


So wie du??  


Außerdem fällt mir der Abschied so schwer!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. August 2005)

Na was muss ich hier erleben,   war gestern Mittag hier drin und da gab es nur einen Seite und jetzt das ganze 4 ! . Sind wir hier bei der EM der Postingmeisterschaften ? Oder geht es hier um einen Privatfehde ( Volker_k us. Redking )  
*Aber das nur dazu.* 
Wie war es heut, Redking ich hoffe doch du und deine 3 Begleiter sind trockenes Fußes über die runden gekommen.   Also ich war ca. 20 min. schon zu Hause als es losging,   aber ich schätze euch hat es wohl über erwischt.   Na Hauptsache ihr hattet spaß !!   
Bei mir waren es am Schluss :
56,38 Km
210 hm 
,und ein AV von 19,2 , aber das war halt ziemlich flach. Daher muss ich immer fleißig weiter üben .


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (6. August 2005)

Aaaaalso...

Tour : 33,99 km lang... etwa
Fahrtzeit : 1:58:15
Wetter : erst Trocken, dann Schwimmbad

Mitfahrer (Alex-75 und D4RKV): total KO

Fazit : *Trotzdem sau-geil !!!!*

P.S.: In eigener Sache
Eigentlich dachte ich ja (nach der Tour am Donnerstag mit Venne-Rider und Freitag mit D4RKV) daß ich einigermassen fit wäre. RedKing hat mir heute kurzum gezeigt, daß ich bis dahin noch einen weiten Weg vor mir habe.


----------



## hama687 (6. August 2005)

ich muss mich im nachhinein entschuldigen aber hier ging die welt gegen 2 unter da hab ich es mir doch 2 mal überlegt


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaalso...
> 
> Tour : 33,99 km lang... etwa
> Fahrtzeit : 1:58:15
> ...



Hallo Alexander 
mit den richtigen Reifen klappt das auch besser im Wald!  

Schön das es dir gefallen hat! Schreib mal wie es dir heute geht!  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss mich im nachhinein entschuldigen aber hier ging die welt gegen 2 unter da hab ich es mir doch 2 mal überlegt


Hallo Alex
Gut das ich das hier jetzt lese sonst hätte ich mir das mit Dienstag noch mal überlegt!  

Bei uns erst gegen 17:30Uhr  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Na was muss ich hier erleben,   war gestern Mittag hier drin und da gab es nur einen Seite und jetzt das ganze 4 ! . Sind wir hier bei der EM der Postingmeisterschaften ? Oder geht es hier um einen Privatfehde ( Volker_k us. Redking )
> *Aber das nur dazu.*
> Wie war es heut, Redking ich hoffe doch du und deine 3 Begleiter sind trockenes Fußes über die runden gekommen.   Also ich war ca. 20 min. schon zu Hause als es losging,   aber ich schätze euch hat es wohl über erwischt.   Na Hauptsache ihr hattet spaß !!
> Bei mir waren es am Schluss :
> ...



Hallo Kettenfresser!
Nein uns hat der Regen voll erwischt aber erst gegen 17:30 Uhr
Na ja haben aus Konditionsgründen  einiger Mitbiker das Highlight ausgelassen! 
  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Hallo @ all

Hier meine Tourdaten:
Gesamtzeit mit Pausen:           3:24:35 h
Fahrzeit:                              1:57:54 h
Fahrstrecke:                         32.2 Km
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit:  16,2 Km/h
Höchstgeschwindigkeit:           44,5 Km/h

Mitfahrer:  Udo1        
               Alex-75
               d4rkv

Nicht am richtigen Treffpunkt war mtb309   und hama687 ist wegen des Wetters zu Hause geblieben!  

Das Wetter war zu Anfang der Tour noch gut! Leider kam gegen 17:30 Uhr ein Gewitter über uns herein so das wir zum Startpunkt schwimmen konnten!
Ein Weg ist sogar über seine gesamte Breite zu einem Bach mit 5 Zentimetern Tiefe geworden.

Aufgrund einiger Konditionsschwachen Mitbiker habe ich die Tour eingekürzt
und leider das Highlight auslassen müssen   
Ich wollte aber nicht das aufgrund mangelnder Konzentration sich jemand verletzt!  
Udo1 haben wir am Stallberg verabschiedet damit er nicht so nass werden musste und auch für Ihn das der kürzeste Heimweg war.

Am Aggerstadion wieder angekommen waren alle klitschnass!   

Ich hoffe allen hat es Spaß gemacht und bis demnächst

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mitfahrer nehme doch mal die Regenjacke mit!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus





			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> MÄDCHEN
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hallo Volker

Regenjacke hat nicht gereicht ein Taucheranzug wäre passender gewesen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

@ Alex-75 & d4rkv

Mein Durchschnitts Puls war 120 !  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (7. August 2005)

Hallo Redking,

die Tour war Klasse, trotz abgekürzter Strecke. Ich dachte schon ich kenne die WAHNER HEIDE ein wenig, aber die Strecke von gestern war mr teilweise neu. Nach der Verabschiedung in STALLBERG schaffte ich total durchnässt die in 500 m Entfernung liegende Star Tankstelle zu erreichen, wo ich erst einmal den größten Regenguß abwarten konnte. Ich habe euch drei echt bedauert auf eurer Fahrt zum Aggerstadion.
Mein Durchschnittpuls lag bei 110 und der Schnitt bei 17 km/h, an dem der Regen schuld war (das letzte Teilstück bis nach Hause bin ich fast geflogen)
Es hatte auch ein gutes, mein Rad war wieder fast sauber.

Bis zum nächsten mal

Udo

Leider sind nur 3 Fotos was geworden.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/519

Hier das Overlay für diejenigen, die diese Tour nachfahren möchten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Hallo hier kommen noch die wenigen Bilder die ich gemacht habe!  


Die Aussicht am Telegrafenberg auf den Flughafen!  



Da war das Wetter noch super!  


Hier die Aussicht aus dem Tunnel unter der B56, wo wir etwas Schutz gesucht haben!  




Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Redking,
> 
> Mein Durchschnittpuls lag bei 110 und der Schnitt bei 17 km/h, an dem der Regen schuld war (das letzte Teilstück bis nach Hause bin ich fast geflogen)
> Es hatte auch ein gutes, mein Rad war wieder fast sauber.
> ...



Hallo Udo 
Den Berg hinunter hast du dann mächtig auf die Tube gedrückt!  

Ich habe bei meinem Tourdaten die An und Abfahrt abgezogen!
Sonst wäre meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bei 16,9 Km/h.  
So war meine Gesamtfahrstrecke 36,2 Km!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (8. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle, die bei der Tour von Venne dabei waren, und sich total unterfordert gefühlt haben ...
> 
> Fahrt mal ne Tour mit RedKing durch die Wahner Heide.
> Dann wisst ihr sicher, wo Euere Grenzen liegen.
> ...



Danke an Alexander!  

Hoffe du fährst trotzdem nochmal mit mir!    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (8. August 2005)

Na logisch, bin doch kein Mädchen *GGGGG*



Mal ne Frage am Rande, da ich die einzelnen Sparten noch nicht so richtig zuordnen kann.
War das von Samstag eher Richtung "Cross-Country" oder in welche Ecke würde das am ehesten passen ?


----------



## Redking (8. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Na logisch, bin doch kein Mädchen *GGGGG*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Alexander!  

Das war ein ganz klitztekleines Cross-Country Ründchen!  
Das meiste waren ja Forstautobahnen!  Die drei kleinen Downhills,ein paar Singeltrails und eher sonst ein paar Hügelchen!  


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. August 2005)

Hallo Redking 
Ich hoffe du hattest spaß im Königsforst   , ich war auch nicht untätig und habe was das Naafbachtal unsicher gemacht   ( liegt ja direkt vor meiner Haustür ) , und habe dabei einen schwierigen ( für mich auf jeden fall )   Singletrail gefunden  Ist ca. 1,5 -2 km lang . Eine Wasserdurchfahrt sowie ein Steilhang und diverse Äste auf der Spur . Musste ca. 6 mal absteigen   bin aber heil durchgekommen.   ! Keine Ahnung vielleicht kennst du den ja ?


----------



## Redking (9. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Redking
> Ich hoffe du hattest spaß im Königsforst   , ich war auch nicht untätig und habe was das Naafbachtal unsicher gemacht   ( liegt ja direkt vor meiner Haustür ) , und habe dabei einen schwierigen ( für mich auf jeden fall )   Singletrail gefunden  Ist ca. 1,5 -2 km lang . Eine Wasserdurchfahrt sowie ein Steilhang und diverse Äste auf der Spur . Musste ca. 6 mal absteigen   bin aber heil durchgekommen.   ! Keine Ahnung vielleicht kennst du den ja ?


Hallo Kettenfresser hatte viel Spaß im Königsforst!  

Hört sich gut an was du da gefahren bist! Kenne mich am Naafbach überhaupt nicht aus!   

Kannst du mir ja irgendwann mal zeigen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (9. August 2005)

naaftal ist klasse

der trail war auch im nafftal


----------



## Redking (9. August 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> naaftal ist klasse
> 
> der trail war auch im nafftal


Zu dem anderen Thread: es war nur Therorie das mit dem Sturz!
Ich habe rein garnichts! Ging bloß darum das auf rufen und brüllen und dann stehenbleiben bei den restlichen acht Mitbikern keiner sich gdanken um den Rest macht! Dabei war der Tourguide hinten bei mir und sind dann irgedwann die geplante Tour zuende gefahren!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. August 2005)

@ Pepin: Also den Singletrail den ich meine liegt weiter vorne so zusagen am Eingang des Naafbachtals.   Aber den um Miesenbach kenn ich dafür nicht , werde den demnächst mal aufsuchen.   
@ Redking: Was musste ich das lesen bist gestürzt und schwer verletzt ,     aber zum glück hat sich das als falsch rausgestellt .  


			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich gut an was du da gefahren bist! Kenne mich am Naafbach überhaupt nicht aus!
> 
> Kannst du mir ja irgendwann mal zeigen!
> 
> ...


Können wir gerne mal in angriff nehmen ( bin aber nicht aber schnellste)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (11. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> @ Redking: Was musste ich das lesen bist gestürzt und schwer verletzt ,     aber zum glück hat sich das als falsch rausgestellt .
> 
> Können wir gerne mal in angriff nehmen ( bin aber nicht aber schnellste)



Ich doch auch nicht! Was die Jungs hier geschrieben haben ist total übertrieben!

Wie sieht es bei dir nächste Woche aus!

In Hennef und Umgebung ist Trailpflege angesagt hast du auch Interresse mitzumachen??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es bei dir nächste Woche aus!
> 
> In Hennef und Umgebung ist Trailpflege angesagt hast du auch Interresse mitzumachen??
> 
> ...


Was kann ich mir denn darunter vorstellen   Ich habe da so drei Ideen    
1: Wir fahren mit den Bike den Weg endlang und walzen alles platt was uns in den Weg kommt !  
2: Wie fahren mit den Bike und halten unterwegs an um die Sträucher , Gräser , etc. mit Gartengeräten zu stutzen !
3: Wir gehen den Trail ab und schneiden Sträucher , Gräser bei .

Was trifft den zu   , wo ist den das   und wann so das Stattfinden ( wie du weißt habe ich ja Schicht )


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann ich mir denn darunter vorstellen   Ich habe da so drei Ideen
> 1: Wir fahren mit den Bike den Weg endlang und walzen alles platt was uns in den Weg kommt !
> 2: Wie fahren mit den Bike und halten unterwegs an um die Sträucher , Gräser , etc. mit Gartengeräten zu stutzen !
> 3: Wir gehen den Trail ab und schneiden Sträucher , Gräser bei .
> ...



Mehr Infos dazu in "Hennef & Umgebung". Aber besten Dank, es haben sich bereits genug gemeldet!


----------



## Redking (11. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Infos dazu in "Hennef & Umgebung". Aber besten Dank, es haben sich bereits genug gemeldet!



Wie ich kann nicht mehr mitschnibbeln???     

@ Kettenfresser 
Wir rauschen die Trails hinunter und haben rechts und links am Lenker Kettensägen montiert!      

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (11. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich kann nicht mehr mitschnibbeln???      @ Kettenfresser
> Wir rauschen die Trails hinunter und haben rechts und links am Lenker Kettensägen montiert!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Jaja , das ist der dank da meldet man sich freiwillig und darf trotzdem nicht  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (13. August 2005)

Sonntag Abend findet wohl eine Tour in der Umgebung von Troisdorf statt!

Da werde ich mal mitfahren mal sehen wohin die Tour geht?
Also eine Überrasschungstour!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag Abend findet wohl eine Tour in der Umgebung von Troisdorf statt!
> 
> Da werde ich mal mitfahren mal sehen wohin die Tour geht?
> Also eine Überrasschungstour!
> ...


Schade da kann ich nicht   , habe die letzte Nachtschicht. Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spass und hoffendlich hast du dieses mal gutes Wetter


----------



## Redking (13. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Schade da kann ich nicht   , habe die letzte Nachtschicht. Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spass und hoffendlich hast du dieses mal gutes Wetter



Hallo Kettenfresser!
Viel Spaß gleich bei der Arbeit!
Ich war heute in Windeck mit Beach90 biken!  
Wir hatten traumhaftes Wetter!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (15. August 2005)

Hallo
hier mein kleiner Bericht zu der Sonntagabendtour!  

Eine Münsterländerin schreibt hier in Troisdorf eine Tour aus und das auch noch an einem Sonntagabend. Da ich dies nach meiner Altenberg Tour heute noch schaffen konnte meldete ich mich an. 

Da war es 19:15 Uhr und mirabella  war pünktlich am Treffpunkt Haus Broich in Spich. Ich baff erstaunt das mirabella mit kurzer Hose und kurzärmligen Top erschien!




Wir kurz gequatscht  und Sie meinte es hätte sich noch jemand gemeldet, der mitfahren möchte. Wir warteten dann etwas, aber dieser Mitfahrer blieb fern.

Dann ging es los. Durch den Spicher Wald in die Heide über sehr nasse und matschige Wege! Kein Wunder bei dem Wetter heute. Von dort aus nach Lohmar zum Ho Chi Min Pfad damit der Gast aus dem Münsterland auch etwas zu erzählen hat!   Dann noch einen kurzen knackigen Downhill runter und über Ermangelung optimaler Sichtverhältnisse Richtung Ausgangspunkt.
Da im Siegburger Staatsforst schon die Lichter ausgingen fuhren wir den Rest des Weges im dunklen durch den Wald! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kurzes Fazit: Nette Abendraserei mit Night Ride!  

Ein paar Daten:
Gesamtzeit: 2:32:41 h
Fahrzeit: 2:26:15 h
Strecke: 34,48 km
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 16.69 km/h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Höchstgeschwindigkeit: 49:38 km/h

Aus der Pulsuhr!  
Pulsbereich: 157-127 
Durchschnittspuls: 146
Verbrauchte Kalorien: 1688 kcal

Hier vom mir an Miriam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!





Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (15. August 2005)

da ist einer in die smilies verliebt  war scheinbar ne schöne tour   ps ich glaub ich brauch ein auto


----------



## Redking (15. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> da ist einer in die smilies verliebt  war scheinbar ne schöne tour   ps ich glaub ich brauch ein auto



Hallo Alex
Nöö glaub ich nicht, nach Troisdorf kommts auch du gut mit dem Zug!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (15. August 2005)

*Hallo Redking,*

am Freitag, den 19.08. um 16.00 Uhr
veranstaltet BIKE + RUN in Siegburg die nächste MTB-Tour.
*Treffpunkt:*
Luisenstraße 29
53721 SIEGBURG

Hoffentlich sind diesmal einige BIKER mehr als zur Auftaktveranstaltung vor 
14 Tagen dabei.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (15. August 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo Redking,*
> 
> am Freitag, den 19.08. um 16.00 Uhr
> veranstaltet BIKE + RUN in Siegburg die nächste MTB-Tour.
> ...



Hallo Udo 
ich versuche es einzurichten! 
Kann aber nichts versprechen! Melde mich vorher nocheinmal bei dir!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. August 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo Redking,*
> 
> am Freitag, den 19.08. um 16.00 Uhr
> veranstaltet BIKE + RUN in Siegburg die nächste MTB-Tour.
> ...


Hört sich gut an Udo , aber leider habe ich das Wochenende Spätschicht, daher kann ich nicht 
Will aber diese Woche noch was rumkurven wenn es nicht


----------



## Redking (15. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich gut an Udo , aber leider habe ich das Wochenende Spätschicht, daher kann ich nicht
> Will aber diese Woche noch was rumkurven wenn es nicht



Hallo Kettenfresser 
wie sieht es denn mit dir am Mittwoch aus mit der Arbeit?? Zeit für die Runde im Siebengebirge? 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (16. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser
> wie sieht es denn mit dir am Mittwoch aus mit der Arbeit?? Zeit für die Runde im Siebengebirge?
> Gruß
> Klaus


Im Siebengebirge , na ich weiß nicht. Das Rad ins Auto packen , hinfahren und wieder raus holen etc. Neee lass mal.   
Aber wenn du dich hierum radtechnisch bewegen willst komm ich gerne auf dein Angebot zurück.   Habe morgen Früh komme also um 14:00 Uhr nach Hause und vom mir aus kann ich so um 15:30 Uhr am Aggerstadion sein.  
Können dann was ins Sülztal bis nach Naafshäuschen fahren kenne da was , wenn du lust und Zeit hast   
Vorausgesetz das Wetter hält


----------



## Redking (16. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Im Siebengebirge , na ich weiß nicht. Das Rad ins Auto packen , hinfahren und wieder raus holen etc. Neee lass mal.
> Aber wenn du dich hierum radtechnisch bewegen willst komm ich gerne auf dein Angebot zurück.   Habe morgen Früh komme also um 14:00 Uhr nach Hause und vom mir aus kann ich so um 15:30 Uhr am Aggerstadion sein.
> Können dann was ins Sülztal bis nach Naafshäuschen fahren kenne da was , wenn du lust und Zeit hast
> Vorausgesetz das Wetter hält



Hallo Kettenfresser
ich habe mich schon angemeldet für die Tour im Siebengebirge!
Ich wäre auch lieber mit dem Rad hin und zurück gefahren!   Leider ist es gegen 21 Uhr schon zu dunkel um dann noch 25 Kilometer zurück zu legen.

Am Donnerstag würde es aber bei mir gehen!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Postmann (16. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser
> ich habe mich schon angemeldet für die Tour im Siebengebirge!
> Ich wäre auch lieber mit dem Rad hin und zurück gefahren!   Leider ist es gegen 21 Uhr schon zu dunkel um dann noch 25 Kilometer zurück zu legen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wenn es für Euch ok ist, komm ich auch gern nach Lohmar! so ne Tour dort würd mir auch Spaß machen!


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser
> ich habe mich schon angemeldet für die Tour im Siebengebirge!
> Ich wäre auch lieber mit dem Rad hin und zurück gefahren!   Leider ist es gegen 21 Uhr schon zu dunkel um dann noch 25 Kilometer zurück zu legen.
> 
> ...



Am Donnerstag würde ich sowieso lieber fahren   , habe mir für morgen schon was vorgenommen , und da ich heute ne ( für mich auf jeden fall ) schwere Tour gefahren bin   mit meiner Jahresbestleitung am hm . 637 !!!     passt mit das super in den Kram.
Also am Donnerstag gleiche Uhrzeit bzw. Treffpunkt ( kann vielleicht sogar ne halbe Stunde früher )  
Und es gibt noch was zu feiern ( Weltpremiere für mich ) bin heute das erste mal den Ho-Chi-Mingh gefahren ( ist nicht von schlechten Eltern )   , aber der Ausgang mit dem Bachlauf ist beschissen   , oder kann man dem umfahren ( oben führte noch ein weg nach links )


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> .... ,  Ho-Chi-Mingh gefahren ( ist nicht von schlechten Eltern )   , aber der Ausgang mit dem Bachlauf ist beschissen   , oder kann man dem umfahren ( oben führte noch ein weg nach links )


Damit du dir auch ein Bild davon machen kannst


----------



## Redking (17. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Im Siebengebirge , na ich weiß nicht. Das Rad ins Auto packen , hinfahren und wieder raus holen etc. Neee lass mal.
> Aber wenn du dich hierum radtechnisch bewegen willst komm ich gerne auf dein Angebot zurück.   Habe morgen Früh komme also um 14:00 Uhr nach Hause und vom mir aus kann ich so um 15:30 Uhr am Aggerstadion sein.
> Können dann was ins Sülztal bis nach Naafshäuschen fahren kenne da was , wenn du lust und Zeit hast
> Vorausgesetz das Wetter hält


Hallo Kettenfresser!
Siebengebirge fällt aus!   

Wir müssen uns nicht an Aggerstadion treffen! Kann dir auch entgegenkommen! Aggerbrücke in Lohmar! Von dort fährt es sich auch kürzer zum Ho Chi Min!  





Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (17. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Und es gibt noch was zu feiern ( Weltpremiere für mich ) bin heute das erste mal den Ho-Chi-Mingh gefahren ( ist nicht von schlechten Eltern )   , aber der Ausgang mit dem Bachlauf ist beschissen   , oder kann man dem umfahren ( oben führte noch ein weg nach links )



Gratulation 





Ja, wenn du links gefahren wärst dann hättest du den Ho Chi Min in seiner vollen länge gefahren! 
Du bist die verkürzte Version gefahren. Leider ist die Brücke an dieser Stelle zerstört worden! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du kannst aber wohl rechts von der Brücke durch den Bach fahren!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (17. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Damit du dir auch ein Bild davon machen kannst



Du ich kenne die Situation dort sehr genau!

Also Donnerstag: Treffpunkt in Lohmar an der Aggerbrücke? Uhrzeit sagst du noch!   

Wollen wir noch einen Termin ins LMB setzen?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du ich kenne die Situation dort sehr genau!
> 
> Also Donnerstag: Treffpunkt in Lohmar an der Aggerbrücke? Uhrzeit sagst du noch!
> 
> ...


Treffpunkt hört sich gut an .   Zeit würde ich sagen *15:30 Uhr * . Wie klingt das für dich   
Von mir auch kann du ein Termin setzen , mir ist das egal . Hauptsache es wird schööönnn langsam gefahren     und wir haben viel spass


----------



## Redking (17. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt hört sich gut an .   Zeit würde ich sagen *15:30 Uhr * . Wie klingt das für dich
> Von mir auch kann du ein Termin setzen , mir ist das egal . Hauptsache es wird schööönnn langsam gefahren     und wir haben viel spass



Also Donnerstag 15:30! An der Aggerbrücke(Waldseite oder Richtung Ortseingang?) in Lohmar! 

Okay alles andere mache ich dann noch!
Und immer schön langsam!   
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (17. August 2005)

schade ist mir zufrüh da arbeite ich noch


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Also Donnerstag 15:30! An der Aggerbrücke(Waldseite oder Richtung Ortseingang?) in Lohmar!
> 
> Okay alles andere mache ich dann noch!
> Und immer schön langsam!
> ...


Also ich würde die Waldseite vorschlagen , schließlich kann man da auch das Auto abstellen , falls man(n) damit kommt.  
P.S. und nehmt viel Flüssigkeit mit , morgen soll es heiß werden    endlich wieder SOMMER


----------



## Udo1 (17. August 2005)

Hallo Redking,

wie wäre es mit Sonnabend ab 09:00 oder 09:30 Uhr zu einer etwas längeren Tour.

Tour und Treffpunkt nach Absprache. 7 Gebirge, Königsforst, Wahner Heide, Naafbachtal, bergisches Land, bin für alles zu haben.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Derk (17. August 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Redking,
> 
> wie wäre es mit Sonnabend ab 09:00 oder 09:30 Uhr zu einer etwas längeren Tour.
> 
> ...



Auch Sonntags ?  Auch Ville ?  Auch alte Säcke ?


----------



## Udo1 (17. August 2005)

Hallo Derk,

diesen Sonntag gehts nicht.

Ansonsten auch Ville, und auch alte Säcke. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (17. August 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Redking,
> 
> wie wäre es mit Sonnabend ab 09:00 oder 09:30 Uhr zu einer etwas längeren Tour.
> 
> ...


Hallo Udo
sehr wahrscheinlich sehen wir uns Freitag um 16Uhr vor Bike&Run! Oder ??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. August 2005)

Werde mich gleich auf den Weg zum Treffpunkt machen. Bei dem super Wetter    muss man ja auf Rad.   Bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner gemeldet Redking   , die haben wohl alle keine Lust was  
Na ja ist ja noch was Zeit bis es losgeht!  
Also bis gleich


----------



## Postmann (18. August 2005)

na, Lust hät ich schon, aber ich sitz noch im Büro. Unter der Woche ist 15:30 Uhr doch was früh!


----------



## Udo1 (18. August 2005)

Hallo Klaus,

wir sehen uns morgen bei Bike + Run pünktlich 16.00 Uhr

Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (18. August 2005)

Hallo hier kommt ein Tourenbericht!  
In Lohmar an der Aggerbrücke gings los!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sven und ich Richtung Algert dann über den Ho Chi Min Pfad bis zum Ende!   





*Hinunter Richtung Donrath dann über die Agger rauf nach Birken!
Hinunter zum Naafshäuschen! Wieder über die Agger rauf nach Höffen!*








*Sven hat dort nachgetankt und dann weiter ins Naafbachtal und wieder hinunter nach Kreuznaaf! *





Hier von mir an Sven! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ein paar Daten:
Gesamtzeit: 5:11:39 h
Fahrzeit: 3:45:40 h
Strecke: 56.59 km
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 15.05 km/h
Höchstgeschwindigkeit: 51.73 km/h

Aus der Pulsuhr!
Pulsbereich: 144-114
Durchschnittspuls: 128
Verbrauchte Kalorien: 3018 kcal


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. August 2005)

Nachdem ich mich gestern nach der Tour erstmal unter das Sauerstoffzelt gelegt habe ( Oh meine Beine )   kommt jetzt mein Tourbericht von gestern. Redking und ich trafen uns an der Aggerbrücke in Lohmar, und nach einen kurzen Gespräch   über den Tourverlauf ging es Richtung Algert hoch und über Umwegen ( oben links dann wären wir schon da ! )    zum Ho-Chi-Mingh. Diesmal bin ich die längere Version gefahren bzw. geschoben ( Oh man wenn das so weiter geht dann gute Nacht )  als Antwort hörte ich nur Was denn ist doch alles fahrbar    . Als wir den Pfad verlassen hatten , sind rüber nach Wahlscheid gefahren und dort den nächsten Anstieg rauf, dann durch den Wald wieder runter und kamen in Birken raus. Jetzt durch den Wald hoch und über Pfade wieder runter. Zwischendurch zwei Bachläufe überquert und wieder rauf ( hört das den nie auf    ) oben wieder durch den nächsten Wald runter. Unten kam dann das Naafhäuschen zum Vorscheinen. Danach durch den Wald nach Höffen rauf und nach kurzer Tankphase runter ins Naafbachtal und über einen Trail nach Kreuznaaf . Dort haben wir uns dann getrennt und jeder ist seinen Weges gegangen.  
Fazit:
Für mich persönlich eine ganz schön schwere Tour , aber mein Begleiter hat mich bestens unterstütz *ich sagt nur fahrbar ne is klar*   . Deshalb heißt für mich immer fleißig weiter fahren und Anstiege und Abfahrten über, damit ich auch bald sagen kann *ist doch alles fahrbar Stell dich nicht so an Klaus *    . Aber bis dahin ist es noch ein sehr weiter Weg. 





Hier noch ein paar Daten von mir 
ges.Zeit : 			5:29:24 Std.
durchschnittliche Steigung 	             7%
durchschnittliches Gefälle		7%
Steigung max.			25%
Gefälle max.			27%

Daten von der Pulsuhr:	
Ruhepuls ( nach 3 min.)		128
Durchschnittpuls 			146
30 ( dreißig ) Pulsüberschreitungen also über 170 Schläge


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. August 2005)

Und hier sind die Bilder zu der Tour !

Einfahrt Ho-Chui-Mingh






Und weiter den Pfad endlang









dann der Steilhang ( Den ist selbst Klaus nicht gefahren   )






Und fast am ende des Ho-Chi-Mingh ( und ich war das fast auch schon   )


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. August 2005)

Jetzt durch die Wälder















und hoch nach Höffen ( Endlich Pause   )






dann den Trail durch das Naffbachtal und fertig( das war ich dann auch    )





Also Klaus ich hoffe dir hat es auch gefallen ich fand es super . Aber ich muss noch üben,üben,üben


----------



## Redking (20. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Also Klaus ich hoffe dir hat es auch gefallen ich fand es super . Aber ich muss noch üben,üben,üben



Hallo Sven 
Tour war super   Und deine Bilder sin erstklassig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Danke Sven





Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (20. August 2005)

Tour am 19.08.2005
Start 16:00 Uhr vor Bike&Run in Siegburg
Guide Udo, eine junge Dame, zwei Herren (MTB), zwei BMXler und ich!

Los ging es über Asphalt den Tönnisberg hoch, am Jagdhaus vorbei in den Wald bei Kaldauen. 
Dort verabschiedeten wir die BMXler! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Weiter in den Kaldauer Wald über Trails und knackige Downhills hoch Richtung Steinbruch! Dort an der Hütte verabschiedeten wir den Nächsten! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann waren wir noch zu viert.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann ging es in den Steinbruch! 
Ich schnell hinunter und die anderen risikoloser Außen herum! 
Dann hoch zur Wahnbachtalsperre, über die Staumauer hoch nach Happerschoß! Hinunter nach Bröl an Brombeersuchenden Menschen! 
Dann über die Bröl hoch nach Altenbödingen über einen langen steilen Anstieg mit Matsch, Schotter und Waldboden! 
Dann über meist Asphalt runter nach Oberauel, dann nach Berg und dort auf den Siegtalweg.
Den entlang bis kurz vor Merten! Es geht dort schön technisch bergab mit ein paar Stufen! Dort hoch Richtung Fusshollen & Litterscheid. 
Oben angekommen die Straße entlag Richtung Honscheid. 
Hinunter und dann wieder durch den Wald Richtung Altenbödingen.
Dort dann einen knackig steilen Downhill und schon standen wir wieder an der Bröl!
In Bröl verabschiedeten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wir Jörg!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Udo dann auf den Radweg Richtung Allner und Kette rechts. 
Von nun an sausten wir mit Tempo 30 Richtung Siegburg die Siegtalstraße entlang was unseren Schnitt mächtig anhob!
In Wolsdorf angekommen sagten wir Udo Tschüss 





und weiter gings zum Brückberg dort fuhr die Dame
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nach Hause und ich auch.






*an alle die dabei waren!*




Ein paar Daten:
Gesamtzeit: 3:40:38 h
Fahrzeit: 3:11:02 h
Strecke: 52.78 km
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 16.58 km/h
Höchstgeschwindigkeit: 49.15 km/h

Aus der Pulsuhr!
Pulsbereich: 144-114
Durchschnittspuls: 135
Verbrauchte Kalorien: 2481 kcal


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakota (20. August 2005)

so, und jetzt fehlen nur noch die fotos 

war ne nette tour und ich muss zugeben, nachher war ich schon ziemlich platt... deshalb wird heute auch schön pause gemacht  aber morgen gehts weiter, versprochen 

hatte denn irgendwer einen höhenmesser? würde mich schon interessieren, wieviel hm wir gemacht haben!


----------



## Udo1 (20. August 2005)

Hallo Lakota Hallo Klaus,

die Tour hat mir außerordentlich viel Spaß gemacht.
Steigungen gesamt 1570 m
Durchschnittpuls lag bei 124
Kalorienverbrauch: 2871 bei 35% Fettverbrennung

Nachfolgend die Tour als Overlay zum Nachfahren wer möchte.

Klaus hast Du heute am Nachmittag in Siegburg in der Holzgasse ein Schaufahren mit einem BMX Fahrer vom Freitag durchgeführt. Hast ja einen äußerst großen Wenderadius gehabt. Aber sonst hast Du eine gute Figur gemacht


Die Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/162598/cat/519/page/1
Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (20. August 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lakota Hallo Klaus,
> 
> die Tour hat mir außerordentlich viel Spaß gemacht.
> Steigungen gesamt 1570 m
> ...




Hallo Udo
Jo, hat auch Spaß gemacht mit den Cruisern von Dirt Metals 
Warst du das etwa der gerufen hat, ich soll nicht umkippen als wir wieder am Brauhaus vorbeigekommen sind?  

Jede menge Höhenmeter waren das dann ja!

Bei mir war die Fettverbrennung bei 40%!


----------



## Udo1 (21. August 2005)

Guten Morgen Klaus,

ja ich war im Brauhaus und erholte mich bei einem Glas Michels von meiner Tour am Vormittag. Trotzdem ihr habt Eindruck gemacht auf der Siegburger Meile. 
Im nachfolgenden Overlay die Tour zum nachfahren. Langsam einrollen an der Agger und dann von der Agger weg wurde es heftig, mit schönen Bergauf und Abfahrten. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (22. August 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Klaus,
> 
> ja ich war im Brauhaus und erholte mich bei einem Glas Michels von meiner Tour am Vormittag. Trotzdem ihr habt Eindruck gemacht auf der Siegburger Meile.
> Im nachfolgenden Overlay die Tour zum nachfahren. Langsam einrollen an der Agger und dann von der Agger weg wurde es heftig, mit schönen Bergauf und Abfahrten.
> ...



Hallo Udo,

bin am Sonntag schöne 36 Km um die Wahnbachtalsperre und in Lohmar gefahren. Einige steile Schlüsselstellen gefahren und auch am Ho Chi Min alles gefahren! Siehste Sven Ist auch für mich fahrbar!  


Heute war ich noch mit ein paar Kids im Steinbruch!       

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Udo,
> 
> bin am Sonntag schöne 36 Km um die Wahnbachtalsperre und in Lohmar gefahren. Einige steile Schlüsselstellen gefahren und auch am Ho Chi Min alles gefahren! Siehste Sven Ist auch für mich fahrbar!  .....
> Gruß
> Klaus


Und wie bist du den Hang hinuntergekommen   oben, *rechts * wo die Spuren waren oder etwa *links* versetzt gesprungen  .


----------



## Redking (23. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie bist du den Hang hinuntergekommen   oben, *rechts * wo die Spuren waren oder etwa *links* versetzt gesprungen  .



Hallo Sven  

Ja, ich bin rechts das längere steilere Stück gefahren, nicht über die Stufe, aber wie ich dir gesagt hatte ist das ein Mitradler gefahren!  

Ich war gestern noch im Steinbruch etwas spielen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. August 2005)

@all, Klaus!
Was soll denn das für eine Tour gewesen sein: 53 km und 1570 HM (oder habt ihr 2 x die HM gzählt: bergauf und bergab) ? 
Seid ihr in den Alpen gefahren oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden! Wenn das stimmt, würde ich gerne mal mitfahren.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (24. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @all, Klaus!
> Was soll denn das für eine Tour gewesen sein: 53 km und 1570 HM (oder habt ihr 2 x die HM gzählt: bergauf und bergab) ?
> Seid ihr in den Alpen gefahren oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden! Wenn das stimmt, würde ich gerne mal mitfahren.
> Grüße
> Bernd



Hallo Bernd!  
Das alles kannst du doch meinem Tourbericht von 19.08.2005 entnehmen!
Der liebe Udo hat die Tour aufgezeichnet(siehe Posting vom 20.08.2005 17:40) und ich glaube nicht das er die bergrunter Höhenmeter mitgezählt hat. Es sei denn das Geko 201 zählt so die Höhenmeter!  

Nein, war hier in der Umgebung und es waren einige Steigungen dabei die ca. 20% hatten!

Sollte kein Problem sein mal mit uns zu fahren!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lakota Hallo Klaus,
> 
> die Tour hat mir außerordentlich viel Spaß gemacht.
> Steigungen gesamt 1570 m
> ...


 
Hallo Udo,

Ihr habt mich neugierig gemacht. Leider kann ich die im Binärformat vorliegende .ovl-Datei

Tour_19_08_05_Bike_und_run

nicht öffnen bzw. bearbeiten.

Sei doch bitte so nett und biete sie im ASCII-OVL-Dateiformat zum Download an.

Danke sehr. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (24. August 2005)

> Hallo Udo,
> 
> Ihr habt mich neugierig gemacht. Leider kann ich die im Binärformat vorliegende .ovl-Datei
> 
> ...




Gratulation an Martin! 




 
Erstes Posting in diesem Thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mensch Martin, das hat ja 47 Tage gedauert, 
sonst bist du doch nicht so zimperlich!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Martin aber bitte ohne *Rechtschreibfehler!!*





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (24. August 2005)

Hier ein paar Fotos von der Tour am 21.08.05!


























Ein paar Daten:
Gesamtzeit: 5:36:16 h
Fahrzeit: 3:16:06 h
Strecke: 43.62 km
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 13.34 km/h
Höchstgeschwindigkeit: 52.79 km/h

Aus der Pulsuhr!
Pulsbereich: 144-114
Durchschnittspuls: 124
Verbrauchte Kalorien: 2923 kcal 
Fettverbrennung: 45%

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Gratulation an Martin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Nachhilfe. 

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (24. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Nachhilfe.
> 
> VG Martin



Ja, die brauchen auch mal Erklärbären!
Und hier von dir kein
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (24. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Gratulation an Martin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (24. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die brauchen auch mal Erklärbären!
> Und hier von dir kein
> 
> 
> ...





Ich kann nicht mehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Gruß

Volker


----------



## Udo1 (24. August 2005)

Hallo,

hier die Tour vom 19.08. nicht im Binärformat.



Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (24. August 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier die Tour vom 19.08. nicht im Binärformat.
> 
> ...



Hallo Udo

Danke das du so freigiebig mit den Touren bist!  
Hast du mitbekommen das jemand ungläubig gegenüber deinen Höhenmeterangaben ist!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier die Tour vom 19.08. nicht im Binärformat.
> 
> ...


 
Danke Udo.  

So konnte ich wenigstens mir mal die Tour/-daten anschauen.



			
				Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lakota Hallo Klaus,
> 
> die Tour hat mir außerordentlich viel Spaß gemacht.
> Steigungen gesamt 1570 m
> ...


 
Bei dem Posting http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2099181&postcount=144 hattest Du ja die Binär-OVL-Datei Tour_19_08_05_Bike_und_run.ovl angehängt.

Schöne Tour und schönes Profil. 

Du hattest keine km-Angabe gemacht. Klaus @REDKING hatte in einem vorhergehenden Posting rund 53 km angegeben. Bei Deiner Auswertung komme ich auf rund 47 km. Liegt aber sicherlich an unterschiedlichen Start- bzw. Endpunkten.

Aber eine Angabe kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, daher meine Frage:

Wie hast Du mit dieser o.g. OVL-Datei eine Höhenmeterangabe von 1.570 hm erhalten, mit welcher Software und welchen Einstellungen?

Die von Dir freundlicherweise zur Verfügung gestellte ASCII-Variante ergibt bei der Auswertung in MagicMaps NRW 3D DVD Version 1.5.6 

mit SA =0%
hm+: 1.171,4 m
hm-: 1.181,4 m

mit SA=100% (realistisch und in etwa auch mit barometrischer Messerfassung vergleichbar)
hm+: 895,7 m
hm-: 906,0 m

Da die Abweichung eklatant ist, bin ich sehr an einer möglichen Lösung interessiert.

Hast Du vielleicht noch den Original ACTIVE LOG (Annahme GARMIN) mit den Höhenmeterangaben pro Trackpunkt? Mit welchem GPS-Gerät und welcher Recording-Einstellung hast Du aufgezeichnet? Nach der Setzung der Trackpunkte tippe ich auf Aufzeichnungsintervall "AUTO" und Auslösung "niedrigst".

Freue mich schon auf Deine Antworten. Ich sag' ja immer:

"Man darf den kleinen Helferlein nicht blindlinks trauen!"  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

Ja , das habe ich auch schon bemerkt , ich bin ja im Moment sehr am Thema GPS interessiert. Aber mich klugerweise  zunächst mal zurückgehalten. Ja ja. die SA. Hatte ich ja auch vernachlässigt    VG Guido 

*EDIT* :  Ganz vergessen , sorry   , ob 1500 oder 900 hm. Das ist hier im relativen Flachland schon eine stolze Leistung. Gratulation  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Die von Dir freundlicherweise zur Verfügung gestellte ASCII-Variante ergibt bei der Auswertung in MagicMaps NRW 3D DVD Version 1.5.6
> 
> ...


----------



## Splash (25. August 2005)

Ich hab die OVL mal bei mir auf die Karten des LVA NRW (NRW 1:10000 DVD) gelegt (Geogrid-Viewer 2.3.5.1703) und komme auf hm+ 1425 und hm- 1435. Der kleine Unterschied zu den Angaben von Udo sehe ich mal als Mess-Toleranz und die scheint auch realistisch. 
Dann scheint mir Magic Maps eher fürn Popo zu sein mit der Berechnung der hm. Zumindest bin ich mit einer anderen Software, die zwar das gleiche Kartenmaterial (nur höher aufgelöst) zugrudne legt, wesentlich näher an Udos Ergebnis ...

PS: Ich hatte die erste OVL genommen, da die bei mir funktioniert hat ...


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Udo.
> 
> 
> Schöne Tour und schönes Profil.
> ...




Mensch Martin !!! 
Fahr selbst die Strecke ab und dann berichtest du über deine Höhenmeterangaben!
Wenn du dich nicht traust fahr ich auch mit dir!

Mann, seid ihr Pingelsköpp!! 

Erklärbären sollte man auch nicht blindlinks zuhören!! Besonders wenn sie nicht dabei waren! 

Nee, waren nur unterschliedliche Zielorte!!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (25. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, seid ihr Pingelsköpp!!



*Deutsche sind Pingelsköpp. Und das ist gut so!!*

Wir sollten die Sache emotionslos aufklären, davon können wir alle nur profitieren.


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

ich greife hier niemanden an und unterstelle Aufschneiderei oder sonst irgendwas.

Da ich mich mit dem Thema schon mehr als drei Tage intensiv beschäftige, interessiert mich der wissenschaftliche Grund für die eklatante Abweichung. Hier geht es nicht darum, ob irgendeiner nicht richtig das GPS-Gerät und/oder Auswertungssoftware bedienen kann sondern schlicht und einfach darum, dass diese hohe Abweichung erstmal nicht zu erklären ist.

Aber bevor wir jetzt hier in eine Grundsatzdiskussion einsteigen, vorab noch eine Frage:

*Hat zufällig irgendeiner die Tour mit einem barometrischen Messverfahren (Polar, HAC etc.) aufgezeichnet? Und wenn ja, was war das Ergebnis?*

Das auf dem Markt vorhandene digitale Kartenmaterial basiert auf den Datensätzen, die das Landesvermessungsamt NRW zur Verfügung gestellt hat.

Dies gilt für die

TOP50 (50 m Rasterbreite der Höhendaten),
MagicMaps (m.W. 30m Rasterbreite)
TOP10 (10 m Rasterbreite)
Natürlich ist durch die geringere Rasterbreite und die absolute Genauigkeit der Höhendaten (Fehlerdelta wenige dm) die TOP10 besser als die anderen. Auch wollen wir uns nicht über die Positionierungsgenauigkeiten des aufgezeichneten Weges unterhalten. Dennoch erklärt dies nicht den eklatanten Unterschied.

Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, die Höhendaten von MagicMaps als EXCEL-Datei auszulesen und per Iteration einer 50-fachen arithmetischen Mittelung (vielleicht hätte ich auch besser eine quadratische Mittelung nehmen sollen, da dies kleine Höhenmetersprünge von Messpunkt zu Messpunkt eher vernachlässigt) zu unterwerfen. Das Ergebnis ist eine leider rund 7 MB große EXCEL-Tabelle (komprimiert immer noch ca. 2 MB).

Der Startwert der Höhenmeterauswertung (nur positive Steigungsdifferenzen, also hm(WPn+1)-hm(WPn)>0) entspricht der MagicMaps-Angabe bei SA=0%, also 1.171,4 hm.

Nach 0 Iterationen werden 1.174,4 hm (SA=0%)
Nach 10 Iterationen werden 950,9 hm
nach 17 Iterationen werden 894,9 hm (entspricht fast der SA=100%)
nach 20 Iterationen werden 876,5 hm
Nach 30 Iterationen werden 832,1 hm
nach 40 Iterationen werden 799,8 hm
Nach 50 Iterationen werden 774,1 hm

Damit das hier nicht in eine Schlammschlacht ausartet:

*Kann mir zu der besagten .ovl-Datei aus der TOP50 und TOP10 Digitalkarte jemand die Strecken-, Messpunkte und jeweiligen Höhendaten als .txt- oder .xls-Datei zur Verfügung stellen?*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass eine solche Abweichung nur durch unterschiedliche absolute Höhenangaben entstehen können. Sobald ich die Daten habe, werde ich sie miteinander vergleichen. Dann werden wir schnell erkennen können, ob es nur an der geringeren Rasterbreite und höheren Genauigkeit liegt, oder doch andere Ursachen hat.

Ich setze das Profil, welches ich mit MagicMaps ermittelt habe, mal hier rein:






Wer jetzt mal per Hand die Höhenangaben auswertet und dabei nur die größten Anstiege berücksichtigt, kommt auf folgende Auswertung:

Anstieg von auf (Streckenabschnitt vom Startpunkt aus, ca.)
75 -> 155 = +80 hm (5 km)
135 -> 155 = +20 hm (6 km)
95 -> 195 = 100 hm (10 km)
75 -> 195 = 120 hm (17 km)
175 -> 195 = 20 hm (18 km)
85 -> 255 = 170 hm (27 km)
135 -> 220 = 85 hm (33 km)

Summe 595 hm zzgl. ca. 150-200 hm für die kleinen Zickzacksprünge und wir sind bei dem Wert der 50. Iteration (s.o.). Alleine an dieser manuellen Auswertung kann jeder sehr schnell erkennen, dass eine Angabe von 1.500 hm +/- ca. 70 hm absolut unrealistisch ist. (Traue nur den Statistiken, die Du selber fälschst. )

Wir können uns natürlich darüber unterhalten, ob nicht jede positive Höhendifferenz bei Überwinden eines auf dem Weg liegenden Kieselsteines, Astes/Baumstammes, Pfütze, Senke etc. mit aufgezeichnet/ausgewertet werden soll. 

Wie bereits geschrieben, hier soll keiner angemacht werden oder als unfähig oder unwissend dargestellt werden. Mir geht es lediglich darum, den wissenschaftlichen Grund für die Abweichungen zu erhalten.

VG Martin

PS: Für Besserwisser hier ein paar grundsätzliche Infos zu Höhenmodellen und der Frage "Wie hoch ist hoch?"  

http://www.lverma.nrw.de/produkte/druckschriften/infomaterial/images/normalhoehen_lq.pdf


----------



## Splash (25. August 2005)

Also mein primäres Problem ist, dass die Aufzeichnung eine Trennung in Bröl hat. Es scheint mir so, als wäre die Aufzeichnung dort unterbrochen worden. Daher habe ich 2 Höhenprofile, die man halt zusammen addieren müsste:






Eine Addition der grössten Steigungen an sich ist imho mehr als Fehlerträchtig. Bzw die Vernachlässigung der kleineren Steigungen ist bei einer solchen Tour absolut zweckfremd und macht nur als Annäherung bei einer Bergbefahrung Sinn, wo es kaum Wechsel im Auf und Ab gibt. Beispiele könnte man mit den Topo-Berechnungen genug aufzeigen. Von daher sollten wir uns auf die Auswertungen aus den Kartensoftwareprodukten konzentrieren. Ich tippe jetzt mal, dass die Angabe der hm aus einem HAC oder so kommt, mit dem die Tour auch aufgezeichnet wurde (bitte Info wo die hm-Angabe her kommt).

Eine Auswertung der Messpunkte in eine Tabelle scheint die Top10-Software (der Geogrid-Viewer) nicht vorzusehen. Ich halte dies auch für absolut zweckfremd. Begründung: Wenn zwischen 2 Messpunkten zB eine Anhöhe liegt, so würde ich diese mit einer Tabellen-Auswertung vernachlässigen. Die Auswertung durch eine Kartographie-Software erkennt automatisch, dass zB zwischen Messpunkt A und B eine Anhöhe ist und rechnet die entsprechenden hm ein, wärend diese bei einer tabellarischen unter den Tisch fallen würden. Da die Messpunkte teilweise auch einen km auseinander liegen, kann es leicht dazu kommen, dass schon bei einem Messpunkt 10-20 hm unter den Tisch fallen. Wenn Du so weiter addierst, dann hast Du die sehr grosse Toleranz. Da ich die Berechnung von MagicMaps nicht kenne, gehe ich davon aus, dass MM bei der Berechnung der hm an der Stelle den Fehler macht. Beweisen kann ich das nicht, jedoch halte ich subjektiv die Geogrid-Software, die vom LVA mit deren digitalen Karten herausgegeben wird, für eher vertrauenswürdig. Ich lasse mich jedoch auch gerne eines besseren belehren 


Mich interessiert das Thema Tourplanung und -auswertung mit Kartographiesoftware auch sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (25. August 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein primäres Problem ist, dass die Aufzeichnung eine Trennung in Bröl hat. Es scheint mir so, als wäre die Aufzeichnung dort unterbrochen worden. Daher habe ich 2 Höhenprofile, die man halt zusammen addieren müsste:
> 
> Eine Addition der grössten Steigungen an sich ist imho mehr als Fehlerträchtig. Bzw die Vernachlässigung der kleineren Steigungen ist bei einer solchen Tour absolut zweckfremd und macht nur als Annäherung bei einer Bergbefahrung Sinn, wo es kaum Wechsel im Auf und Ab gibt. Beispiele könnte man mit den Topo-Berechnungen genug aufzeigen. Von daher sollten wir uns auf die Auswertungen aus den Kartensoftwareprodukten konzentrieren. Ich tippe jetzt mal, dass die Angabe der hm aus einem HAC oder so kommt, mit dem die Tour auch aufgezeichnet wurde (bitte Info wo die hm-Angabe her kommt).
> 
> ...


 
Sei mir nicht böse, aber das sind Befindlichkeiten und Mutmaßungen, die Du äußerst. MagicMaps basiert auf dem gleichen Höhenmodell wie TOP50 und TOP10, lediglich die Rasterbreite und die Genauigkeit hinter dem Komma ist unterschiedlich.

Ist die mir vorliegende ASCII-OVL-Datei nun diejenige, die aufgezeichnet wurde oder nicht? Und wenn ja, womit und liegen noch die Originalmessdaten vor, d.h. Höhenmeter pro Trackpunkt (die Positionsdaten wurden ja wohl zweifellos mit dem GPS ermittelt). Das Problem, das Trackpunkte zufälligerweise nicht mit einem Rasterhöhenangabepunkt identisch ist, trifft wahrscheinlich auf 95% aller aufgezeichneten Trackpunkte zu. 

Bei Deinem Beispiel ein Trackpunkt vor und hinter der Kuppe (Rasterpunkt auf der Kuppe) wird ein virtueller Trackpunkt in der Höhenauswertung erzeugt mit dem tatsächlichen Höhenwert bzw. durch Mittelung wird ein neuer virtueller Rasterpunkt errechnet (wird so in MagicMaps gemacht, wissen nicht mutmaßen oder Fragen stellen ). Dieses Problem der Ungenauigkeit bleibt mathematisch relevant so lange vorhanden, bis die Rasterbreite höchstens halb so breit ist, wie der engste Abstand zwischen nebeneinanderliegenden Trackpunkten. (Prinzip der Sampling-Technik: Die Abtastfrequenz muss mindestens doppel so hoch sein wie die höchste zu erfassende Frequenz)

Fazit: Wollte man bei der TOP10 die Rasterbreite auf z.B. 1 m reduzieren, würde dies den Speicherbedarf verhundertfachen. Selbst mit einem DVD-Medium ist dies nicht praktikabel zu bewältigen.

Wenn das o.g. Profil der mir vorliegenden ASCII-OVL-Datei stimmt, d.h. die aufgezeichneten Positionen und Streckenlänge sowie -führung (im Rahmen von üblichen Messfehlern) identisch ist mit, der die gefahren wurde, dann ergibt die manuelle Auswertung der wesentlichen Höhenanstiegen rund 600 hm. D.h. die kleineren Anstiege müßten also nach Deiner Einschätzung 900 hm +/- 70 hm ausmachen. 

Wir könnten jetzt ein Modell entwickeln, ab wann ein Anstieg ein relevanter ist. Aber wer sich mit statistischen Modelle beschäftigt hat, wird feststellen, dass alle nicht relevanten Anstiege max. 50% der Summe der relevanten Anstiege ausmacht. 

*Kannst Du denn mit Geogrid Viewer ein Profil erstellen und veröffentlichen, welches dem o.g. entspricht? Ein Export der Höhendaten, die auf der Strecke liegen ist unmöglich? Leider liegt mir TOP10/50 nicht vor. Kann vielleicht einer mal mitteilen, was bei der TOP50 für Höhenmeterwerte angegeben werden?*

Ich bin gerne bereit eine Wette anzubieten:

Ich wette, dass bei einem streckenidentischen Nachfahren (bei Messfehler weiterhin auf dem Weg und nicht in die Botanik) der Positionsdaten OVL-Datei mit einem barometrischen Messverfahren (Polar, HAC, etc.) eine Höhenmeterangabe ermittelt wird, die in dem Bereich von MagicMaps SA=0 und SA=100 liegt. 

Versuchsanordnung: Ein Probant und/oder Streckenkundiger mit GPS-Gerät (vorzugsweise GARMIN) und ein weiterer mit barometrischem Rechnenknecht.

Preis der Wette: Ein (einzige ) Flasche Champagner vice versa .

Wer schlägt ein? Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt bzw. schluckt zuerst, falls er gewinnt.  

VG Martin

EDIT:

Habe jetzt erst Deine Profile gesehen. Vielen Dank.

Wir können schon mal folgendes festhalten. Die absoluten Höhenangaben scheinen in beiden Modell 'identisch' zu sein. Das Profil sind, mal abgesehen von einem anderen Abbildungsmaßstabd 'identisch'. 

Jetzt tue mir doch mal den Gefallen und addierte auf Deinem zweiten Profil mit 1.000 hm die relevanten Anstiege.

75 -> 200 = 125 hm
120 -> 140 = 20 hm
80 -> 110 = 30 hm 
70 -> 115 = 45 hm
110 -> 130 = 20 hm
80 -> 150 = 70 hm
85 -> 255 = 170 hm
135 -> 220 = 85
80 -> 100 = 20 hm
60 -> 80 = 20 hm

Macht 605 hm. Die kleinen Zickzacksprünge machen dann 79% von den relevanten Anstiegen, um auf 1.022 hm zu kommen. 

Nicht böse sein, aber da wird jeder Kieselstein mitgemessen. 

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass bei der Höhenmeterauswertung im Geogrid Viewer keine Hysterese angesetzt wurde, d.h. wie hoch der nächste Anstiegspunkt (delta hm zum vorherigen Messpunkt) sein muss, damit er aufaddiert wird. Bei Geogrid Viewer scheint der voreingestellte Wert 0 zu sein. D.h. selbst Zentimeterhöhendifferenz werden berücksichtigt.

Dies ist bei einem digitalen Geländemodell mit Verlaub totaler Quatsch, da bei der Messerfassung und Messwerteverarbeitung Fehlertoleranzen systembedingt vorliegen. D.h. ich kann nicht Höhenmeterdifferenz im Zentimeterbereich aufaddieren, wenn die Messdaten mit einer Genauigkeit angegeben werden, die mindestens eine 10-er Potenz darüber liegt.

In der TOP10 sind die Höhenwert mit einer Genauigkeit von unter 5 dm angegeben. Nach der Sampling-Theorie dürften dann bestenfalls Trackpunkte mit Höhenmeterdifferenzen mit mehr als 1 m berücksichtigt werden. In MagicMpas werden die Höhenwerte ganzzahlig angegeben.

Sofern ich keine weiteren Angaben mehr bekommen, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Geogrid Viewer bei der Höhenmeterauswertung ohne Hystereskurve arbeitet. Diese Einstellung ist für die Planung von Anfängertouren sicherlich geeignet, allerdings wird man immer wieder für Diskussionen sorgen, wenn andere Teilnehmer mit anderen Messerfassung und- auswertung eklatant niedrigere Angaben haben.

So meine Freunde: Danke, das wars!

Der Erklärbär hat keine Lust mehr. 

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich greife hier niemanden an und unterstelle Aufschneiderei oder sonst irgendwas.
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin, da du das Equipement wohl besitzt, komm her mit deinem Rad und wir beide fahren diese Strecke ab! Dann weißt du ja bescheid ob es am Benutzer oder Gerät liegt! 
Appropo Gerät ist meinen Wissen nach das Geko 201 gewesen!

Wenn dir die Abweichung nicht zu erklären ist dann behandele das in deinem GPS Seminar!

Ich weiß auch warum ich mir jetzt wohl extra diese Geräte nicht mehr kaufe!   

Morgen 19 Uhr kannst du das mit Udo diskutieren! Komm doch auch du zum Stammtisch!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> *Deutsche sind Pingelsköpp. Und das ist gut so!!*
> 
> Wir sollten die Sache emotionslos aufklären, davon können wir alle nur profitieren.



Hallo Frank!

Ich finde nur, zu Hause vom Sessel aus, das aufzuklären ist auch typisch deutsch!
Besonders wenn derjenige der das Gerät bedient hat,  hier nicht megalange Postings reinsetzt sondern eher Rad fährt und in den drei Tagen in den hier andere sich den Kopf zerbrechen, die Tour auch dreimal gefahren wäre!  

Außerdem sollen die anderen froh sein das er das hier reinstellt und zwar wie geschrieben:
Zum Nachfahren!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (25. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sei mir nicht böse, aber das sind Befindlichkeiten und Mutmaßungen, die Du äußerst. MagicMaps basiert auf dem gleichen Höhenmodell wie TOP50 und TOP10, lediglich die Rasterbreite und die Genauigkeit hinter dem Komma ist unterschiedlich.



Die Frage ist an der Stelle, wie Magic Maps dann die Summe der Höhenmeter erzeugt. Dass die Karten alle auf dem gleichen Modell basieren steht absolut ausser Frage. Da ich MagicMaps selber nicht habe, kann ich im Bezug auf die Software nur vermuten. Was mich jedoch sehr stark wundert, ist dass ich mit der LVA-Berechnung sehr nah an Udos Angabe bin und dass die MM-Berechnung über ein Drittel daneben liegt.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Problem der Ungenauigkeit bleibt mathematisch relevant so lange vorhanden, bis die Rasterbreite höchstens halb so breit ist, wie der engste Abstand zwischen nebeneinanderliegenden Trackpunkten. (Prinzip der Sampling-Technik: Die Abtastfrequenz muss mindestens doppel so hoch sein wie die höchste zu erfassende Frequenz)



Nun ja - in der OVL-Datei sind 570 Wegpunkte bei einer Strecke von 46.6 km. Demnach wäre im Durchschnitt alle 81,75 m ein Wegpunkt gesetzt. Bei einer Auflösung von 1:10.000 (also 10m Rasterbreite) liegen wir über dem 8-fachen der Rasterbreite. Die Berechnungs-Ungenauigkeiten können aus meiner Sicht nur aus den "Zwischenräumen" kommen, bzw wie jede Software damit umgeht. Anders könnte ich es mir jedoch nicht erklären.

Wenn man jetzt (so verstehe ich deinen Ansatz mit der Excel-Tabelle) die 570  Wegpunkte un eine Tabelle packen würde und dann die jeweiligen Differenzen summieren würde, bekäme man einen theoretischen Wert zwischen den Wegpunkten. Der reale Wert jedoch kann nur über zusätzliche "virtuelle" Wegpunkte errechnet werden, die alle Kuppen und Senken erfassen, die zwischen den Wegpunkten liegen. Dies würde in einer Excel-Tabelle sicherlich sehr ausführlich aussehen, alle anderen Tabellen sind keine Real-Daten.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten jetzt ein Modell entwickeln, ab wann ein Anstieg ein relevanter ist. Aber wer sich mit statistischen Modelle beschäftigt hat, wird feststellen, dass alle nicht relevanten Anstiege max. 50% der Summe der relevanten Anstiege ausmacht.


50% ist doch ne ganze Menge - wenn man nicht weiss, welchen Wert zwishen 0% und 50% man zu vernachlässigen hat, kann man auch keine genauen Angaben machen oder sehe ich das falsch?



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *Kannst Du denn mit Geogrid Viewer ein Profil erstellen und veröffentlichen, welches dem o.g. entspricht? Ein Export der Höhendaten, die auf der Strecke liegen ist unmöglich?*


Mein Problem ist, dass in der OVL-Datei nach Wegpunkt 272 eine Trennung vorhanden ist. Dadurch erzeugt der Geogrid-Viewer zwei Wege. Folglicherweise habe ich auch zwei Höhenprofile. 
Weiss jemand, wie man die Wegstrecken evtl mergen kann, ohne die OVL-Datei manuell zu bearbeiten? Dann könnte ich auch ein Profil wie oben erstellen. So lange ich das nicht habe, macht der Geogrid-Viewer 2 Profile daraus.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wette, dass bei einem streckenidentischen Nachfahren (bei Messfehler weiterhin auf dem Weg und nicht in die Botanik) der Positionsdaten OVL-Datei mit einem barometrischen Messverfahren (Polar, HAC, etc.) eine Höhenmeterangabe ermittelt wird, die in dem Bereich von MagicMaps SA=0 und SA=100 liegt.



Guter Ansatz, auch wenn ich selber nicht um Geld oder Gegenstände wette. Nachfahren ist der sinnigste Ansatz, um heraus zu finden, was denn nun richtig ist. Leider ist bei mir gerade noch ein Radiusköpchenbruch am verheilen, was mit wohl für die nächsten 4-6 Wochen noch Auszeit bescheren wird. Mich würde aber dennoch sehr stark interessieren, wenn jemand diese Strecke mit einem HAC abfahren würde und ein Höhenprofil dessen posten könnte


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

Wohlmöglich rechnet Martin auch die Durchschnittsgechwindigkeit nach!
Und erklärt mir dann das ich den Radumfang im Tacho falsch eingestellt habe!

Ihr habt echt Probleme! Setzt euch auf's Rad und lasst mal Dampf ab!
Dies ist ein Thread indem über Touren die wirklich gefahren worden, berichtet wird und alle Daten die hier jemand, der mitgefahren   ist reinsetzt sind ohne Gewähr! 

Dies ist kein Thread der über richtige Tourenauswertung handelt!  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

"Information ist der wichtigste Rohstoff unserer Zeit." 

Diesen Satz können meine MandantInnen zz. kotzen. 

Da Recherche (hallo Bernd ) zu meinen Hauptaufgaben zählt, habe ich gerade ein sehr langes Gespräch mit Herrn Lachart vom Landervermessungsamt NRW in Bonn gehabt.

Kurz und gut:

Der Algorithmus der Höhenmeterauswertung im aktuellen Geogrid Viewer ist fehlerhaft. Dies betrifft alle TOP50/10 Digitalkarten aller Bundesländer. Die Auswertung führt zu stark überhöhten Höhenmeterangaben. Der Fehler wird um so größer, je höher die absoluten Höhen sind, d.h. die Auswertung der Bayern TOP50/10 vermittelt Himalaja-Feeling. 

Ende 2006 wird es voraussichtlich einen neuen Viewer geben. Ende September 2005 erfolgt ein neues Planungsmeeting, indem entschieden wird, ob und wann ein Patch veröffentlich werden kann. 

Zur Info:

Die neue TOP50 Daten besitzen das gleiche Höhenmodell wie die TOP10, d.h. 10 m Raster mit einem Delta von +/- 50 cm pro Höhenmesswert.

Das Höhenmetermodell von MagicMaps basiert auf ebenfalls auf Landesvermessungsdaten und die Höhenmeterangaben bzw. deren Genauigkeit wurde von Herr Lachart bestätigt.

Hat noch irgendeiner Lust, eine Flasche Champagner an mich zu verlieren? 

VG Martin

PS: Für wen soll ich schon mal unverbindlich einen GPS-WORKSHOP-Platz reservieren?


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hat noch irgendeiner Lust, eine Flasche Champagner an mich zu verlieren?
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> PS: Für wen soll ich schon mal unverbindlich einen GPS-WORKSHOP-Platz reservieren?




So, Martin schluss mit lustig!
Wenn du dich nicht gleich bei mir meldest wann wir die Tour nachfahren, dann poste hier nicht herum!

Denn dafür hast du wohl genügend Zeit! Ich bin auch bei diesen Wetter bereit Rad zufahren! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wohlmöglich rechnet Martin auch die Durchschnittsgechwindigkeit nach!
> Und erklärt mir dann das ich den Radumfang im Tacho falsch eingestellt habe!
> 
> Ihr habt echt Probleme! Setzt euch auf's Rad und lasst mal Dampf ab!
> ...


 
Dein Radumfang ist zu 100%ig im Tacho falsch eingestellt, aber ehrlich, wenn interessiert das? 

Seid nicht traurig, dass es jetzt im nachhinein nur rund 900 hm sind. Die Tour war schön, Ihr hatte Spass, wir sind jetzt alle klüger und wissen jetzt, dass wir dem Landesvermessungsämtern den schwarzen Peter zuschieben können. 

Und um mehr ging es mir nicht, denn ich habe nicht angezweifelt, ob Ihr überhaupt in der Lage seid, 1.570 hm an einem Stück zu fahren, sondern ob 1.570 hm auf Eurer Streckenführung möglich sind, und was den Fehler verursacht hat.

So, Klausi, mein kleiner @REDKING, jetzt holts DU selber mal tief Luft und sagst "Ooohhhmmm" und setzt Dich auf Rad und ab die Post. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> So, Martin schluss mit lustig!
> Wenn du dich nicht gleich bei mir meldest wann wir die Tour nachfahren, dann poste hier nicht herum!
> 
> Denn dafür hast du wohl genügend Zeit! Ich bin auch bei diesen Wetter bereit Rad zufahren!
> ...


 
He, locker bleiben (Wer Recht hat, darf auch polemisieren  Außerdem wars echt nett formuliert). 

Ich kenne nun den Fehler. Und mitfahren werde ich nur, wenn ich meine Antrittsgage in Form einer ungeöffneten Champagnerflasche (meiner Wahl ) erhalte.

Erst schlaumachen lassen, und dann nichts abdrücken wollen.  

Danke für Dein Angebot.  
Aber diese Woche wird mir nur einen Freigang gewährt, 
und da fahre ich lieber eine selbstgeführte Tour. 
Spart mir viel Zeit, da ich meine Daten (fast) nie anzweifele. 

Also, Freunde, Schwamm drüber Blues, wir alle sind schlauer geworden, und das ist die Hauptsache. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (25. August 2005)

Ich verlasse mich immer auf die gefühlten Höhenmeter in meinen Oberschenkeln  

So erreiche ich auch auf Flußetappen zuweilen Alpenfeeling  

Ansonsten hat Klaus nicht unrecht...akademische Anworten auf Fragen, die niemand (bis auf einen  )stellte. Das passt eher ins GPS-Forum  


Du hast zuviel Zeit, Martin!!!  Diese Vermutung wird  schon allein durch die Länge Deiner Postings unterstützt  

Und ich will jetzt nicht wissen, wieviel Höhenmeter mich exakt am WE erwarten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Radumfang ist zu 100%ig im Tacho falsch eingestellt, aber ehrlich, wenn interessiert das?
> 
> Seid nicht traurig, dass es jetzt im nachhinein nur rund 900 hm sind. Die Tour war schön, Ihr hatte Spass, wir sind jetzt alle klüger und wissen jetzt, dass wir dem Landesvermessungsämtern den schwarzen Peter zuschieben können.
> 
> ...



So Martin!
Ich kann mit dir fünfmal den Drachenfels hochfahren und wieviel Höhenmeter hast du dann??? 
Ab wann beginn denn bei dir eine Erhebung? Ab 1 Meter Höhendifferenz oder erst ab 10 Meter??
Und da du ja die Strecke kennst und wir ja nur über Kieselsteine gefahren sind solltest du dich nicht so aufspielen!
Besonders da ich diese Daten nicht angegeben habe! Setz dich mit Udo auseinander und schreib ihm das per PN und poste  hier nicht dein unerwünschtes geseibere!

Außerdem wer sagt mir das deine 900 Hm richtig sind, nur weil du Martin heißt?


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Hilljumper (25. August 2005)

Bleibt geschmeidig, Mädels...kein Grund, polemisch oder aggressiv zu werden. Das ist nur ein Forum hier!!


----------



## Cheetah (25. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Radumfang ist zu 100%ig im Tacho falsch eingestellt, aber ehrlich, wenn interessiert das?



Mich interessiert das! Was nutzt das ganze Sammeln und Veröffentlichen von Daten, wenn Sie ungenau sind. Ob 900hm oder 1500hm ist eine Welt! Wenn jeder so mit Daten umgeht, 
ist das eine Nummer ohne Wert. Ich meine damit insbesondere deine ist doch egal Haltung Klaus, wir  können sonst auch wieder mit Schrittlängen oder Steinwürfen rechnen. (Muss ein Meter wirklich 100cm lang sein?  )


Mal ganz anders gesagt, wenn man sich beim Erfassen(und Auswerten) der Daten an *geltende Standards* zu hält tut einem nicht weh Aber es nutzt der Allgemeinheit und somit einem selber.


Zurück zum Thema, wie macht man es richtig?


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verlasse mich immer auf die gefühlten Höhenmeter in meinen Oberschenkeln
> 
> So erreiche ich auch auf Flußetappen zuweilen Alpenfeeling
> 
> ...


 
Die Gefühlten werden Dir Deine Sterblichkeit und Schwachheit vor Augen führen.   

Und was die Fragen und Antworten angeht, warum fühlt sich denn hier jeder direkt so ange p i s s t?
Ich habe eine nachvollziehbare Frage gestellt und der einzige,
der sich sinnvoll und positiv eingebracht und versucht hat, Licht in Dunkel zubringen, war @Splash. 

Für ein großes Dank für die konstruktive Unterstützung zur Fehlersuche. 



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> So Martin!
> Ich kann mit dir fünfmal den Drachenfels hochfahren und wieviel Höhenmeter hast du dann???
> Ab wann beginn denn bei dir eine Erhebung? Ab 1 Meter Höhendifferenz oder erst ab 10 Meter??
> Und da du ja die Strecke kennst und wir ja nur über Kieselsteine gefahren sind solltest du dich nicht so aufspielen!
> ...


 
Klaus, Schade, ich muss gerade erkennen, dass Du beratungsresistent bist.

Ich habe Dich bei dieser Sache überhaupt nicht angesprochen (die Wette mit der Flasche Champagner ging in Richtung @Slpash).

Wenn Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hättest, meine Postings zu der Höhenmeterdebatte inkl. des PDF-File des LVERMA zu lesen, wüßtest Du, dass es kein richtig oder falsch gibt, sondern nur Näherungswerte mit Fehlerintervall angabe. Die 900 hm kommen der Realität schon sehr nahe und dennoch können sie aus physikalischer und mathematischer Sicht nicht genau sein. Aber ca. 900 hm oder ca. 1.570 hm als Ergebnis einer Streuung ist doch zugegebenermaßen eine nicht akzeptable Varianz.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> He, locker bleiben (Wer Recht hat, darf auch polemisieren  Außerdem wars echt nett formuliert).
> 
> Ich kenne nun den Fehler. Und mitfahren werde ich nur, wenn ich meine Antrittsgage in Form einer ungeöffneten Champagnerflasche (meiner Wahl ) erhalte.
> 
> ...




Wer hat denn überhaupt mit dir gewettet??   Ich nicht!
Außerdem hat dich niemand gefragt! Wegen schlaumachen und so!

Ach ja dann kannst du ja garnicht mehr diese Woche Rad fahren! Warst doch schon am Dienstag unterwegs! 
Apropo Woche bei normalen Menschen von Montags bis Sonntags!

Martin die Tour kannst du ja auch führen, aber deine Daten will ich über die gleiche Strecke sehen! 

Die Daten, die du versuchen kannst anzuzweifeln!
19.08.2005 (Mitfahrer)
Gesamtzeit: 3:40:38 h
Fahrzeit: 3:11:02 h
Strecke: 52.78 km
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 16.58 km/h
Höchstgeschwindigkeit: 49.15 km/h

Martin du solltest dir mal gedanken machen, ob deine selbstherrliche Art, dir nicht vielleicht Postings wie z.B. von Kabadose einhandelst?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert das! Was nutzt das ganze Sammeln und Veröffentlichen von Daten, wenn Sie ungenau sind. Ob 900hm oder 1500hm ist eine Welt! Wenn jeder so mit Daten umgeht,
> ist das eine Nummer ohne Wert. Ich meine damit insbesondere deine ist doch egal Haltung Klaus, wir  können sonst auch wieder mit Schrittlängen oder Steinwürfen rechnen. (Muss ein Meter wirklich 100cm lang sein?  )
> 
> 
> ...


Hier war nie das Thema wie macht man es Richtig! 
Hier ist das Thema: Wir fahren hier in der Umgebung *Mountainbike*!

Ich kann, da ich von euren tollen Spielzeugen keins besitze, sowieso nicht sehen wer hier Recht hat!
Die Sache geht mir hier darum das Martin so lange er nicht dabei war, sich mit der Person auseinandesetzt die wohlmöglich hier den ungenauen Wert reingestellt hat!  Und das über PN ! Denn das ist nicht seine Spielwiese!
Ich habe auch sein Posting verstanden! "Hier nicht!"

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert das! Was nutzt das ganze Sammeln und Veröffentlichen von Daten, wenn Sie ungenau sind. Ob 900hm oder 1500hm ist eine Welt! Wenn jeder so mit Daten umgeht,
> ist das eine Nummer ohne Wert. Ich meine damit insbesondere deine ist doch egal Haltung Klaus, wir können sonst auch wieder mit Schrittlängen oder Steinwürfen rechnen. (Muss ein Meter wirklich 100cm lang sein?  )
> 
> 
> ...


 
Höhenmeterauswertung in TOP50/10-Produkten sind bis auf weiteres fehlerbehaftet.

Magicmaps-Auswertung mit hinterlegtem Höhenwertemodell liefert brauchbare und mit barometrischen Messerfassung vergleichbare Ergebnisse bei SA=100%

Höhenmeterauswertung basierend auf aufgezeichneten GPS-Höhendaten sind immer in den absoluten Höhenwerten (stark) fehlerbehaftet. Bei ausreichend eng beieinander liegenden Trackpunkten (delta s < 50m) sind die Höhenmeterangaben in der Regel über den der barometrischen bzw. MagicMaps SA=100% Werten.

Realistische Angabe der Höhenmeter also durch barometrische Messerfassung (Polar, HAC etc.) oder GPS-Track in MAgicMaps und SA=100%.



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat denn überhaupt mit dir gewettet??  Ich nicht!
> Außerdem hat dich niemand gefragt! Wegen schlaumachen und so!
> 
> Ach ja dann kannst du ja garnicht mehr diese Woche Rad fahren! Warst doch schon am Dienstag unterwegs!
> ...


 
Mann, mann, da bin ich aber einem auf den Schlips getreten. Und alles nur, weil DU jetzt ca. 670 hm aus Deiner Statistik streichen musst? Das kann ich doch kaum glauben?!

Jetzt mal ehrlich, DU steigerst Dich da in was rein. Ich wollte, will und werde Dir nicht! Wenn ich Dich in Deinen Gefühlen oder mit irgendeiner vermeidlichen für Dich zwischen den Zeilen lesbaren Angabe beleidigt oder verletzt haben sollte, tut mir das leid, und ich möchte mich in diesem Fall dafür entschuldigen.

Also, jetzt stell Dich nicht wie ein Mädchen an.

Meine Hand drauf zur Entschuldigung und Schwamm drüber.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, mann, da bin ich aber einem auf den Schlips getreten. Und alles nur, weil DU jetzt ca. 670 hm aus Deiner Statistik streichen musst? Das kann ich doch kaum glauben?!
> 
> 
> VG Martin



Nochmal Martin!
Ich führe keine Höhenmeterstatistik!! Eigentlich ist mir das so was von egal!
Denn nochmals die Daten sind nicht von mir! 

Mit all deinen Postings hier kann ich nichts anfangen! Da ich aufgrund mangelder Ausrüstung gar nicht weiß was ihr da überhaupt tut!

Aber das gehört hier auch nicht rein! 

Wenn du meinst jemand kann mit seinem Equipement nicht richtig umgeht schreib ihm das per PN!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (25. August 2005)

Evtl sollten wir zu der Auswertung wirklich mal einen Fred im Elektronik-Forum machen. Mich jedenfalls interessiert, was denn nun zur guten und richtigen (!!!) Tourplanung nutzbar ist und was nicht. Ferner hätte das den Vorteil, dass das Thema für sich und hoffentlich ohne Spam wäre.

Bei der älteren MagicMaps-Software (CD) lässt sich die OVL wohl leider nicht importieren, da ich dann in Kürze auch selber mal gucken könnte. 

Wenn die Berechnung von Geogrid lt LVA wirklich falsch sein soll, was ich jetzt nicht bezweifeln will, dann wundert mich doch die Nähe zu dem Ergebnis von Udo. Ob MagicMaps wirklich glaubwürdig ist, würde ich für mich erst entscheiden, wenn ich ein HAC-Profil der gleichen Tour daneben legen könnte. Also bitte wer nachfahren, der einen HAC und ein GPS-Gerät hat 

Wenn sich heraus stellen würde, dass Magic Maps doch richtig ist (ist auch durch zugegebene Fehlberechnugn von Geogrid noch nicht erwiesen), dann würde ich mir auch eine Magic Maps DVD kaufen. Blöderweise brauche ich gleich 2 davon, da ich im Grenzbereich (NRW + RLP) fahre.

*Also für mich sind nun 2 Fragen offen*:
1. Womit hat Udo gemessen? (Die Frage kann nur Udo beantworten)
2. Wie sieht ein Profil eines HAC4 daneben aus? (Evtl würde die Strecke wirklich jemand nach fahren oder Udo stellt das zur Verfügung, so er auch einen HAC hat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (25. August 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl sollten wir zu der Auswertung wirklich mal einen Fred im Elektronik-Forum machen. Mich jedenfalls interessiert, was denn nun zur guten und richtigen (!!!) Tourplanung nutzbar ist und was nicht. Ferner hätte das den Vorteil, dass das Thema für sich *und hoffentlich ohne Spam wäre*.


 
 



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der älteren MagicMaps-Software (CD) lässt sich die OVL wohl leider nicht importieren, da ich dann in Kürze auch selber mal gucken könnte.


 
MagicMaps kann keine OVL-Dateien im Binärformat lesen. Wenn Du die OVL-Datei in ASCII ausgibst, dann sind sie in MM im- und exportierbar.



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Berechnung von Geogrid lt LVA wirklich falsch sein soll, was ich jetzt nicht bezweifeln will, dann wundert mich doch die Nähe zu dem Ergebnis von Udo. Ob MagicMaps wirklich glaubwürdig ist, würde ich für mich erst entscheiden, wenn ich ein HAC-Profil der gleichen Tour daneben legen könnte. Also bitte wer nachfahren, der einen HAC und ein GPS-Gerät hat


 
Mach Deine eigenen Erfahrungen. Die Diskussion wg. Vergleichbarkeit und Genauigkeit zwischen MM und barometrischen System habe ich mit Hardy @Hardy_aus_k zur genüge betrieben. Ich weiß, was ich an MM habe. 




			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich heraus stellen würde, dass Magic Maps doch richtig ist (ist auch durch zugegebene Fehlberechnugn von Geogrid noch nicht erwiesen), dann würde ich mir auch eine Magic Maps DVD kaufen. Blöderweise brauche ich gleich 2 davon, da ich im Grenzbereich (NRW + RLP) fahre.


 
MM ist nur richtiger als Geogrid aber nicht absolut richtig.  

NRW und RLP gibts auch als günstigeres Bundle.



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> *Also für mich sind nun 2 Fragen offen*:
> 1. Womit hat Udo gemessen? (Die Frage kann nur Udo beantworten)
> 2. Wie sieht ein Profil eines HAC4 daneben aus? (Evtl würde die Strecke wirklich jemand nach fahren oder Udo stellt das zur Verfügung, so er auch einen HAC hat)


 
zu 1 Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe bzw. Klaus Angaben richtig deute, erfolgte die Aufzeichnung mit einem GEKO 201. Die Frage ist nun also, mit welcher Auswertungssoftware wurden die Höhenmeterangabe ermittelt?

VG Martin


----------



## Splash (25. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> MagicMaps kann keine OVL-Dateien im Binärformat lesen. Wenn Du die OVL-Datei in ASCII ausgibst, dann sind sie in MM im- und exportierbar.



Also bei der alten CD-Version klappt auch der Import aus der ASCII-OVL nicht. Bei "Pfad aus OVL-Datei importieren" kommt nach Auswahl der ASCII-OVL die Meldung "Datei konnte nicht importiert werden". Mit der Meldung kann man natürlich unwarscheinlich viel anfangen 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mach Deine eigenen Erfahrungen. Die Diskussion wg. Vergleichbarkeit und Genauigkeit zwischen MM und barometrischen System habe ich mit Hardy @Hardy_aus_k zur genüge betrieben. Ich weiß, was ich an MM habe.



Aus dem Grund würde mich für den Vergleich mal interessieren, wie es aussieht, wenn man ein HAC-Profil gegen eine MM-Auswertung hält. Wenn die vergleichbar wären, könnte MM für mich interessant für die Tourenplanung werden.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> MM ist nur richtiger als Geogrid aber nicht absolut richtig.


Am wichtigsten ist ja die genaue Näherung. Da ich meine Touren mit HAC aufzeichne und auch daraus auswerte, ist das für mich der Vergleichsmassstab. Daher interessiert mich insbesondere die Vergleichbarkeit mit der barometrischen Messung des HAC. Denn durch die vorherige Prüfumng kann ich entscheiden, ob die Tour was für mich ist. Und es ist m.E. ein grosser Unterschied, ob eine Tour 900, 1200 oder 1600 hm hat. Aufgrund dieser Angabe würde ich dann entscheiden, ob ich die Tour fahre oder nicht ...



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> *Also für mich sind nun 2 Fragen offen:
> *1. Womit hat Udo gemessen? Und womit hat Udo ausgewertet=(Die Frage kann nur Udo beantworten)
> 2. Wie sieht ein Profil eines HAC4 daneben aus? (Evtl würde die Strecke wirklich jemand nach fahren oder Udo stellt das zur Verfügung, so er auch einen HAC hat)



^^ Hab Frage 1 mal erweitert


----------



## Udo1 (25. August 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

um es abzuschließen ob es am 19.08.05 400, 800 oder 1500 Höhenmeter waren ist eigentlich belanglos. Wichtig ist die Tour hat Spaß gemacht.
Ich hatte auch nie was von Höhenmeter geschrieben (genau lesen "Steigungen gesamt 1570 m") das habe ich geschrieben. 
Grundlage für diese Angaben ist die TOP 50 (Geogrid-Viewer Version 2.2 2004)
und da steht beim Geländeschnitt nichts von Höhenmeter, sondern im Bereich Statistik *"Steigungen gesamt:"* und *"Gefälle gesamt:"
*und nichts anders habe ich geschrieben. 

Gruß Udo

PS: bis Freitag zum Stammtisch


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei der alten CD-Version klappt auch der Import aus der ASCII-OVL nicht. Bei "Pfad aus OVL-Datei importieren" kommt nach Auswahl der ASCII-OVL die Meldung "Datei konnte nicht importiert werden". Mit der Meldung kann man natürlich unwarscheinlich viel anfangen


 
Welche Softwareversion besitzt Du? Aktuell ist die 1.1.6a CD bzw. 1.5.6a DVD

Guckst DU hier: http://www.magicmaps.de/downloads/update_mm_1x6a.exe

Wie bereits geschrieben: ASCII-OVL, nicht BINÄR-OVL



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Grund würde mich für den Vergleich mal interessieren, wie es aussieht, wenn man ein HAC-Profil gegen eine MM-Auswertung hält. Wenn die vergleichbar wären, könnte MM für mich interessant für die Tourenplanung werden.


 
Abhängig von einer guten Referenzierung der barometrischen Messerfassung sind die Höhenmetersummierung mit eines GPS-Track Aufzeichnungsmodes "AUTO" Auflösung "mittel" und Nutzung des Höehnmodells von MagicMaps mit SA=100 nahe zu gleich. Abweichungen können erfahrungsgemäß zwischen 3-10% liegen. Dies ergibt sich leider aber durch die unterschiedlichen Messverfahren, Anzahl der Messpunkte und deren Positions- und Höhenangabegenauigkeit.

Bei Vergleichen in der Vergangenheit hatten barometrische und MM Höhenmeterauswertung weniger als 5% Differenz.



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Am wichtigsten ist ja die genaue Näherung. Da ich meine Touren mit HAC aufzeichne und auch daraus auswerte, ist das für mich der Vergleichsmassstab. Daher interessiert mich insbesondere die Vergleichbarkeit mit der barometrischen Messung des HAC. Denn durch die vorherige Prüfumng kann ich entscheiden, ob die Tour was für mich ist. *Und es ist m.E. ein grosser Unterschied, ob eine Tour 900, 1200 oder 1600 hm hat. Aufgrund dieser Angabe würde ich dann entscheiden, ob ich die Tour fahre oder nicht ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Hab Frage 1 mal erweitert


 
Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich gefragt habe.

900 hm +/- 50 hm wegen mir auch noch +/- 100 hm sind OK, aber z.B. dagegen absolute Abweichung von 600 hm +/- 70 hm ist nicht OK.

So, alle Klarheiten beseitigt , jetzt 'gehört' der Thread wieder Klaus.

VG Martin

PS: M.M. nach sind zuviel angegebene Höhenmeter für die Planung aber immer noch besser als zu wenig ermittelte.

Stell' Dir vor, Du erhältst bei der Planung ca. 900 hm und in reallife sind es 1.600 hm.  Das wird unterwegs eine böse Überraschung.


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> um es abzuschließen ob es am 19.08.05 400, 800 oder 1500 Höhenmeter waren ist eigentlich belanglos. *Wichtig ist die Tour hat Spaß gemacht.*
> Ich hatte auch nie was von Höhenmeter geschrieben (genau lesen "Steigungen gesamt 1570 m") das habe ich geschrieben.
> ...


 
Hallo Udo,

genau meine Rede, wichtig ist, die Tour hat Spass gemacht. 

Was Geogrid mit "Steigungen gesamt" und "Gefälle gesamt" sind die Summen der Höhenmeterauf- bzw. abstiege. Der Unterschied zu @Splash Auswertung auf der TOP10 ergibt sich durch das damals noch andere Höhenwerteraster.

Die 'alte' TOP50 hat 50m Rasterbreite und die Höhenwerte besitzen ein Fehlerdelta von +/- 3m, also 1.570 hm

Die 'neue" TOP10 hat 10m Rasterbreite und die Höhenwerte besitzen ein Fehlerdelta von +/- 0,5m, also 1.435 hm

So, damit ist jetzt alles klar:

Keiner hat was falsch gemacht, wollte gar aufschneiden oder war zu blöd.
Dass beide Angaben soweit von MM abweichen, liegt einzig und alleine an dem fehlerhaften Algorithmus im Geogrid Viewer.
Es lag, liegt und wird leider noch eine ganz Zeit nur an dem Geogrid Viewer liegen.

Danke für Deine Infos wg. Software und Version. 

VG Martin


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. August 2005)

Wer nochmals eine lockere Runde (diskutierte Tour) daraus machen will, das ganze dann mit HAC Höhenangaben resultiert in Diagramm und Daten haben möchte, dem stelle ich mich und meinen HACi (als Mitfahrer ) zur Verfügung. 

Voraussetzung 1: Wenn ich die Faxen dicke und die Beine lang hab, wird die Tour umgelenkt in eine Richtung, wo man die Beine Baumeln und das Radler laufen lassen kann 

Voraussetzung 2: Es sollte schon bissel arg lustig werden. 

Morgen? Wer hat Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

Was hier heute abläuft soll doch nur vom KF und unseren Wahnsinnserfolgen ablenken.   

Quatsch : Grüsse nach Wahn und mein Tipp      bleiben 

VG Guido

Ich fahre die Strecke bei Bedarf gerne mal nach und wenn ich 3 Tage brauche    (_brauche ich bestimmt _  ) Ich habe  ja den Geko301 und daher beides Höhe per GPS und barometrisch. Dann wissen wir es


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre die Strecke bei Bedarf gerne mal nach und wenn ich 3 Tage brauche    (_brauche ich bestimmt _  ) Ich habe  ja den Geko301 und daher beides Höhe per GPS und barometrisch. Dann wissen wir es



Guido, nimm morgen Urlaub und wir zwei alten Haudegen schunkeln die Runde gemeinsam ab, mal gucken was bei rauskommt


----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

Weisst Du was , Andeas ... Wenn das Wetter nicht so bescheiden wäre und ich vorhin nach ner 3/4 Stunde mein "Training  " abbrechen musste, ja, dann hätte ich da echt Interesse gehabt. Aber so ...   Sehr sicher aber ein anderes Mal oder Du mal im KF ? Würde mich freuen. 

Grüsse und bis bald Guido



			
				Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Guido, nimm morgen Urlaub und wir zwei alten Haudegen schunkeln die Runde gemeinsam ab, mal gucken was bei rauskommt


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nochmals eine lockere Runde (diskutierte Tour) daraus machen will, das ganze dann mit HAC Höhenangaben resultiert in Diagramm und Daten haben möchte, dem stelle ich mich und meinen HACi (als Mitfahrer ) zur Verfügung.
> 
> Voraussetzung 1: Wenn ich die Faxen dicke und die Beine lang hab, wird die Tour umgelenkt in eine Richtung, wo man die Beine Baumeln und das Radler laufen lassen kann
> 
> ...



Hallo Andreas!

Wann willst du denn morgen fahren? Ich kann nur bis  16:00 Uhr!
Muss ja auch noch später zum Stammtisch!
Auf dem Rad ist bei mir immer Spaß  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Was hier heute abläuft soll doch nur vom KF und unseren Wahnsinnserfolgen ablenken.
> 
> Quatsch : Grüsse nach Wahn und mein Tipp    bleiben
> 
> ...


 
Jaja, der Guido.   

Da wird hier auf hohem wissenschaftlichen Niveau um die richtigen Werte und Methoden 'gestritten', und dann haut der so ein dekantes:

_"Jungs, nehmt mich mit. Mein Gerät kann beides!"_ 

Toll, und wo warst Du am 19.08.2005? 

Jetzt weißt Du aber, was wir von Dir bei der nächsten Tourauswertung erwarten.
Eine Promotionsarbeit, jawoll.  

VG Martin, der Dich mit Argusaugen beobachtet. 


PS: Lust auf eine kleine FTT am Sonntag?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andreas!
> 
> Wann willst du denn morgen fahren? Ich kann nur bis  16:00 Uhr!
> Muss ja auch noch später zum Stammtisch!
> ...



Ist mir egal wann, meinetwegen schon Vormittags oder zur frühen Mittagszeit. Bei Lust und Laune läßt sich auch variieren und wir machen eine kleine Trailtour draus. Du bist ja fahrtechnisch nicht unbedingt unbegabt 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> oder Du mal im KF ? Würde mich freuen.


Wenn sich bei mir die Möglichkeit ergibt würde ich mir das Gelände in Eurer Begleitung auf jeden Fall gern mal anschauen!


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir egal wann, meinetwegen schon Vormittags oder zur frühen Mittagszeit. Bei Lust und Laune läßt sich auch variieren und wir machen eine kleine Trailtour draus. Du bist ja fahrtechnisch nicht unbedingt unbegabt
> 
> 
> Wenn sich bei mir die Möglichkeit ergibt würde ich mir das Gelände in Eurer Begleitung auf jeden Fall gern mal anschauen!



Hallo Andreas!

Morgen um elf????

Wo treffen wir uns? Auch vor Bike & Run in Siegburg?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. August 2005)

Jup, 11:00 Uhr geht klar!


----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mitgenommen werden sondern allein fahren , mein Tempo wird mir so langsam peinlich  . Ich werde irgendwie immer langsamer im Moment  oder liegt das am Matschboden  Der Geko301 kann ja nahezu alles ... aber nicht so lange    Ich müsste schon einiges an Akkus mitnehmen. FTT prinzipiell gerne. Sonntag ist aber noch sehr unsicher bei mir. VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, der Guido.
> 
> Da wird hier auf hohem wissenschaftlichen Niveau um die richtigen Werte und Methoden 'gestritten', und dann haut der so ein dekantes:
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (25. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mitgenommen werden sondern allein fahren , mein Tempo wird mir so langsam peinlich  . Ich werde irgendwie immer langsamer im Moment oder liegt das am Matschboden  Der Geko301 kann ja nahezu alles ... aber nicht so lange  Ich müsste schon einiges an Akkus mitnehmen. FTT prinzipiell gerne. Sonntag ist aber noch sehr unsicher bei mir. VG Guido


 
Hier gehts weiter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2110913#post2110913

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

Hi . ich fahre gerne mal mit in eurer Gegend . Hatte ich ja schon länger mit Splash und Cheetah bzw. mit Karin verabredet. Viel Spass jedenfalls euch Beiden.

Klaus war ja vor zwei Wochen mit im KF und ist dort mit Alex irgendwie kurzfristig verschollen.    Seitdem hat sich auch Einiges geändert (siehe Martins zu der Zeit so lustigen , nun so ruhigen Technik Thread) . Hängt das irgendwie zusammen ? Oder liegt es an diesem komischen Sommer. Da geben Leute ihre Hobbies auf - da wird bewirtet und gedient bis zum Abwinken und und und ... VG Guido 



			
				Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir egal wann, meinetwegen schon Vormittags oder zur frühen Mittagszeit. Bei Lust und Laune läßt sich auch variieren und wir machen eine kleine Trailtour draus. Du bist ja fahrtechnisch nicht unbedingt unbegabt
> 
> 
> Wenn sich bei mir die Möglichkeit ergibt würde ich mir das Gelände in Eurer Begleitung auf jeden Fall gern mal anschauen!


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi . ich fahre gerne mal mit in eurer Gegend . Hatte ich ja schon länger mit Splash und Cheetah bzw. mit Karin verabredet. Viel Spass jedenfalls euch Beiden.
> 
> Klaus war ja vor zwei Wochen mit im KF und ist dort mit Alex irgendwie kurzfristig verschollen.    Seitdem hat sich auch Einiges geändert (siehe Martins zu der Zeit so lustigen , nun so ruhigen Technik Thread) . Hängt das irgendwie zusammen ? Oder liegt es an diesem komischen Sommer. Da geben Leute ihre Hobbies auf - da wird bewirtet und gedient bis zum Abwinken und und und ... VG Guido



Hallo Guido

Ja, das tut es! Wir sind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 rausgeschmissen worden! 

Aus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haben wir dafür einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht für 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und so wird jeder der irgendwo anders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!

Gruß Klaus

P.S. : Grillen ist gestrichen!


----------



## volker k (25. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido
> 
> Ja, das tut es! Wir sind
> 
> ...




Super.    

Das waren die passenden Worte. Danke Klaus.
Darauf trink ich einen Ramazotti  .


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Super.
> 
> Das waren die passenden Worte. Danke Klaus.
> Darauf trink ich einen Ramazotti  .



Ich auch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (25. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na denn : TÜDELÜ


----------



## Splash (25. August 2005)

Bin schon mal auf die Pioniersarbeit gespannt und auch auf das Ergebnis morgen abend, wenn Ihr die Runde wirklich durch fahrt. Andreas -> kannst Du evtl das HAC-Ergebnis dann auch posten oder morgen abend mitbringen?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. August 2005)

@all und Martin,
Was habt ihr denn hier für eine Diskussion geführt ?
Das Ergebnis habe ich leider nicht ganz verstanden: Waren es jetzt 1570 HM oder (das glaube ich eher) 570 HM.
Eure ganze theoretische Diskussion über Messungen ist sehr sinnvoll wenn man Experte für GPS-Geräte oder GPS-Messverfahren werden möchte.
Ich für meine Teil brauche das nicht, da ich mich ganz gut im Bergischen Land auskenne (und wo ich ca. 99 % meiner Touren mache).
Entscheidend ist für mich als Anwender (d. h. MTBer): wie schwer ist eine Tour. Hierzu gehören Angaben über: Länge (in Std oder km), (ggf. daraus abgeleitet) Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, Anzahl Höhenmeter, technischer Anspruch (ein Kriterium für diesen letzten Parameter könnte die Breite der Trails sein,; einen richtigen, aussgaekräftigen Wert gibt es hierfür nicht).
Ich bin inmmer noch der Meinung, daß im Bergischen Land mehr als 270 HM pro 10 km nicht zu erreichen sind (es sei denn, alle bisherigen Messgeräte von mir und die der mit mir gefahrenen Freunde sind defekt).
Warum sind diese Werte (sowohl vorher als auch nachher) meiner Meinung nach wichtig ?
Weil ich darufhin zunächst plane, ob mir die Tour paßt oder nicht (z.B. in meinen Trainingsplan). Anschließend sagt mir der Wert, wo ich stehe. Toleranzen in einem Berich von Faktor 1,5 bis 2 sind nicht akzeptabel, wenn man die Angaben wirklich ernst nimmt (Ausnahme ist, wie manche vielleicht wissen, das Team Tomburg: i. d. R werden dort nur Phantasiewerte angegeben  ). Andernfalls sollte man vielleicht nur ungefähre Angaben machen: z. B. lange Tour mit  Höhenmetern und hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad - Ankunftszeit am gleichen oder nächsten Tag  .
Was ich meine ist, daß sowohl ein GPS-Gerät als auch sämtliche Daten zu einer Tour nur Mittel zum Zweck für mich sind: Richtig und mir angemessen MTB zu fahren!
Übrigens:
Sämtlich persönlichen oder persönlich genommen Angriffe finde ich ziemlich überflüssig und verstehe ich (insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund der gemeinsam verbrachten Zeit) überhaupt nicht!
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Balu. (26. August 2005)

Servus,

werde mich wohl auch noch anhängen. If I may ?!?



> schunkeln die Runde gemeinsam ab, mal gucken was bei rauskommt


 Dafür wäre ich morgen sehr zu haben


----------



## Hilljumper (26. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Guido, nimm morgen Urlaub und wir zwei alten Haudegen schunkeln die Runde gemeinsam ab, mal gucken was bei rauskommt




Ich bin dabei, aber nicht morgen  Ein ander Mal gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (26. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Sämtlich persönlichen oder persönlich genommen Angriffe finde ich ziemlich überflüssig und verstehe ich (insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund der gemeinsam verbrachten Zeit) überhaupt nicht!
> Grüße
> Bernd





Dem stimme ich zu, dass vergiftet nur die Athmospähre. Aber natürlich kann das geschriebene Worte zuweilen leicht missverstanden werden, wenn die Gestik und Mimik des Gegenübers nicht präsent sind. Smileys sind da nur ein schwacher Ersatz. Aber wie gesagt: Es ist nur ein Forum!! Also immer erst durchatmen vor dem posten  
Und nicht jeder Streit muss öffentlich ausgetragen werden. Das nervt.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. August 2005)

Das Werk ist vollbracht, Die Tour vom 19.08. wurde heute annähernd identisch nachgefahren und somit ein Streckenprofil erstellt. Weitere Infos zum Verlauf gibt es *HIER*


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Das Werk ist vollbracht, Die Tour vom 19.08. wurde heute annähernd identisch nachgefahren und somit ein Streckenprofil erstellt. Weitere Infos zum Verlauf gibt es *HIER*


 
Danke Andreas.   

Angabe ca. 970 hm und durch weitere Singletrails um ca. 100 hm überhöht.

Macht nach Adam Riese und Eva Zwerg +/- ca. 870 hm. Meine Ermittlung war ca. 895 hm (bei SA=100).

@Splash, Du siehst barometrische Messerfassung ist, wenn gleich nur in diesem nichtempirischem Verfahren, mit der Höhenmeterermittlung von MagicMaps bei SA=100 vergleichbar. Die prozentuale Abweichung zueinander liegt bei +/- 3% !!!

Ich öffne heute abend meinen Wettpreis und stoße auf Euch an.  

So, zurück auf die Trails und s c h e i s s t auf die Daten. Spass muss es machen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (26. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Das Werk ist vollbracht, Die Tour vom 19.08. wurde heute annähernd identisch nachgefahren und somit ein Streckenprofil erstellt. Weitere Infos zum Verlauf gibt es *HIER*


Hallo,
ohne besserwisserisch wirken zu wollen, folgende Frage:
Deine Tour hatte 68 km und 970 HM; die Tour die Du identisch abgefahren bist hatte 53 km und 1570 HM. Irgend etwas stimmt doch da nicht - entweder ist ein Meßgerät völlig kaputt oder die Touren sind doch nicht identisch gewesen.    
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (26. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ohne besserwisserisch wirken zu wollen, folgende Frage:
> Deine Tour hatte 68 km und 970 HM; die Tour die Du identisch abgefahren bist hatte 53 km und 1570 HM. Irgend etwas stimmt doch da nicht - entweder ist ein Meßgerät völlig kaputt oder die Touren sind doch nicht identisch gewesen.
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Lesen!

Die nachgefahrene Tour war länger, da anderer Start- und Zielpunkt als bei der Originaltour gewählt wurde. In sofern war die nachgefahrene Tour in diesem Punkt schon mal nicht identisch. Außerdem schrieb Andreas, dass er bei Möglichkeit lieber ihm bekannte Singletrails statt Straße und Schotterweg gefahren ist. Dieser Umstand führt seiner Meinung nach, dass bei der 'nachgefahrenen' Tour durch die größere Tourlänge und anspruchsvoller Wahl rund 100 hm mehr auf der 'Uhr' stehen als bei der Originaltour.

Die Angabe von 1.570 hm bei der 53 km langen Originaltour ist auf einen fehlerhaften Algorithmus im Geogrid Viewer zurückzuführen. Gegenüber Vergleichsermittlung durch MagicMaps und/oder barometrische Messverfahren (POLAR, HAC, etc.) ist die Angabe fast um Faktor zwei zu hoch.

FAZIT: Höhenmeterangaben, die derzeit mit Geogrid Viewer ermittelt wurden, nehmen wir 

als exterme grobe Schätzungen von gefühlten Höhenmeter zur Kenntnis ,
und hauen sie bis zum Veröffentlichen des Patches / neuen Version gepflegt in die Tonne. 
So, alle Klarheiten beseitigt.

Ran an neue Touren. 

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (27. August 2005)

ist das eigentlich nicht schei egal wie viel höhen meter ... hauptsache die tour macht spass der rest ist doch nur schnick schankk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Lesen!
> 
> Die nachgefahrene Tour war länger, da anderer Start- und Zielpunkt als bei der Originaltour gewählt wurde. In sofern war die nachgefahrene Tour in diesem Punkt schon mal nicht identisch. Außerdem schrieb Andreas, dass er bei Möglichkeit lieber ihm bekannte Singletrails statt Straße und Schotterweg gefahren ist. Dieser Umstand führt seiner Meinung nach, dass bei der 'nachgefahrenen' Tour durch die größere Tourlänge und anspruchsvoller Wahl rund 100 hm mehr auf der 'Uhr' stehen als bei der Originaltour.
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin, 
vielen Dank für die Erläuterung!
Ich halte aber die Interpolation von ca. 100 HM bei einer um 15 km längeren Tour mit anderem Start- und Zielpunkt sowie teilweise anderer Streckenführung nur bei einem absolut großzügigen Anspruch (dies ist nicht meiner) für "identisch". Im Prinzip kann man bei solchen Abweichungen nicht von einer nachgefahrenen Tour sprechen.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (27. August 2005)

Ich bin Raus!














Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (27. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Raus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Armer Klaus.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte aber die Interpolation von ca. 100 HM bei einer um 15 km längeren Tour mit anderem Start- und Zielpunkt sowie teilweise anderer Streckenführung nur bei einem absolut großzügigen Anspruch (dies ist nicht meiner) für "identisch". *Im Prinzip kann man bei solchen Abweichungen nicht von einer nachgefahrenen Tour sprechen*.
> Grüße
> Bernd



Unser hölzerner Freund scheint ab und an auch etwas "hölzern" zu denken .
Wenn Dir ein Local sagt, daß die Tour in den Höhenmetern annähernd identisch ist, bzw. eine Abweichung vom Original in einer zugehörigen Größenordnung hinzufügt, dann kannst Du ihm das glauben! Oder kennt Dein hölzerner Kopf sich gar besser aus in diesem Revier, als die Locals selbst?


----------



## juchhu (27. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Unser hölzerner Freund scheint ab und an auch etwas "hölzern" zu denken .
> Wenn Dir ein Local sagt, daß die Tour in den Höhenmetern annähernd identisch ist, bzw. eine Abweichung vom Original in einer zugehörigen Größenordnung hinzufügt, dann kannst Du ihm das glauben! Oder kennt Dein hölzerner Kopf sich gar besser aus in diesem Revier, als die Locals selbst?


 
Genau, Locals haben immer Recht  , vorausgesetzt  , sie arbeiten zur Höhenmeterermittlung nicht mit Geogrid Viewer. 

Ich bin jetzt auch raus hier!














VG Martin


----------



## Montana (27. August 2005)

Lieber Martin , wir dachten Du bist bei H&S .   VG Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, Locals haben immer Recht  , vorausgesetzt  , sie arbeiten zur Höhenmeterermittlung nicht mit Geogrid Viewer.
> 
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## Splash (27. August 2005)

Ich akzeptiere die Nährung der Tour auf jeden Fall.   

Wer die Näherung aber nicht akzeptiert und meint, bei einer 15km kürzeren Tour im gleichen Terrain könnten doch noch 600 hm mehr raus zu holen sein, der soll die Tour halt selber noch mal fahren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wichtig ist zuerst mal, dass die Tour Spass macht. Wenn man die Tour ähnlich nach fährt und dabei auf einen Näherungswert kommt, der aufzeigt, dass Magic Maps doch realistischer rechnet, als der Geogrid Viewer, so muss auch ich akzeptieren, dass der Geogrid Viewer falsch rechnet. Mich wundert dabei, dass genau dieser im Katastrophenschutz der Standard ist. Da gehts zwar eher um geeignete Standorte für Funk-Relais, als um Touren, doch würde ich von einer offiziellen Software des Landesvermessungsamtes erwarten, dass diese auch so was richtig rechnen kann. Obwohl ich nur die CD-Version von MM kenne und von der Bedienung totale schei**e fand, werde ich mir wohl mal die DVD-Version näher anschauen müssen und ggf auch kaufen, da es mir Spass macht (!!) Touren zu planen. Wenn wir weiter Diskussionen über die Rochtigkeit von gewissen Messverfahren führen wollen, so sollten wir nicht weiter diesen Fred zuspammen, sondern ein eigenes Thema dafür aufmachen ...


----------



## volker k (27. August 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich akzeptiere die Nährung der Tour auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Wer die Näherung aber nicht akzeptiert und meint, bei einer 15km kürzeren Tour im gleichen Terrain könnten doch noch 600 hm mehr raus zu holen sein, der soll die Tour halt selber noch mal fahren.
> 
> ...




Wahre Worte


----------



## juchhu (27. August 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich akzeptiere die Nährung der Tour auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Wer die Näherung aber nicht akzeptiert und meint, bei einer 15km kürzeren Tour im gleichen Terrain könnten doch noch 600 hm mehr raus zu holen sein, der soll die Tour halt selber noch mal fahren.
> 
> ...


 
Fred und Antwort zu Deinem o.g. Posting gibts schon und zwar hier im Unterforum, guckst DU hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2113682&posted=1#post2113682

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (27. August 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> weiter diesen Fred zuspammen, sondern ein eigenes Thema dafür aufmachen ...



Klaus komm raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (27. August 2005)

Ähhm. Klaus. Wenn ich noch mal auf dein Angebot für deinen Nickname zurückkommen darf , ich hätte interesse an das "D" weil du weißt bei mir sind die "D"s knapp geworden  


Darfst aber trotzdem wieder rauskommen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. August 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wer die Näherung aber nicht akzeptiert und meint, bei einer 15km kürzeren Tour ...



 Moment, moment liebe Sportskollegen. Die Tourlänge spielt ja gar keine Rolle in der Diskussionsrunde. Rätsel gab doch einzig und allein die fehlende HM Angabe auf. Zumindest habe ich das bisher so aufgefasst. 
Als ich gestern die Tour mit Klaus gefahren bin, haben wir uns bemüht, den Verlauf der "Diskussionstour" so nahe wie möglich zu kommen. Das hieß für mich, daß wir jede Höhe, die Udo damals angefahren ist, ebenfalls anfahren. Und zwar in einer Form, die Udos Streckenführung recht nahe kommt. Ob wir allerdings die Höhe nun über eine 2km lange Rampe erklommen haben, oder über eine 500m lange, spielt letztendlich keine Rolle. Wenn es also Trails gab, die an den letztendlichen Höhenmetern nichts geändert haben, dann wurden diese gefahren. 
Die 2 Abweichungen von der original Route, die wir mit eingebaut haben, wurden dann schlußendlich auch berücksichtigt mit + ~100HM. Damit kommen wir dem errechneten Ergebniss von Martin recht nah, was Punkt 1: die eigentlichen Gesamthöhenmeter der Tour vom 19.08. wiederspiegelt, und Punkt 2: mich als Local in 'meinem' Revier bestätigt. 

 Des hölzernen Bernd seine Aussage :


			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ergebnis habe ich leider nicht ganz verstanden: Waren es jetzt 1570 HM oder (das glaube ich eher) 570 HM.


 zeigt mir doch recht deutlich, daß er absolut ortsunkundig ist. Lieber Bernd, HM gibts nicht nur im Bergischen Land!


----------



## volker k (27. August 2005)

Och nöööö , jetzt aber bitte nicht noch die Tourlänge ausdiskutieren . ich glaub ich werd sonst verrückt


----------



## Splash (27. August 2005)

@Andreas -> Ich wollte jetzt auch nicht in die Diskussion um die Tourlänge einsteigen, sondern nur klar stellen, dass für mich die Näherung absolut klar ist und es mir jetzt nicht um 10 hm in der Gesamtrechnung geht. Also Danke noch mal fürs in-etwa-Nachfahren (Spass und Trails gehören ja auch dabei) und für mich ist das Ergebnis abolut ausreichend gewesen, um den Vergleich zwischen HAC-Auswertung und GeoGrid- bzw MagicMaps-Berechnung zu bekommen


----------



## Susi_Sorglos (27. August 2005)

@ all in diesem Thread insbesondere Bernd, juchhu u. a.


Hört auf über diese schwachsinnigen Daten zu fachsimpeln sondern:

Lernt erst mal vernünftig geradeaus zu fahren.
Möglichst schnell und ohne ständig vom Rad zu fallen!

Ihr Schwachköppe.

Hier nehmt das  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz: *



*frei nach meiner Freundin Kabadose


----------



## guido p (28. August 2005)

Susi_Sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> @ all in diesem Thread insbesondere Bernd, juchhu u. a.
> 
> 
> Hört auf über diese schwachsinnigen Daten zu fachsimpeln sondern:
> ...



Die Antwort hab ich gern von jemand,der gerade mal ein paar Tage dabei ist,15 Jahre alt und aus Köln KALK kommt  

Aber,junge Frau,geradeausfahren kann jeder,in Köln jedenfalls,bei uns musste auch mal abbiegen


----------



## Balu. (28. August 2005)

> @ all in diesem Thread





> Ihr Schwachköppe.



Kopp zu eng ?!?  

Ja, ich finde auch hier wird zu viel über Elektronik und zu wenig über´s biken geredet.
Ja, ich finde auch es sollte weniger geredet und mehr gefahren werden.

Aber bitte ein anderer Ton! Uns zuliebe...


----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2005)

Hallo Klaus,

am kommenden Freitag 16.00 Uhr die nächste Tour von
BIKE und RUN in Siegburg.

Treffpunkt: 
53721 SIEGBURG
Luisenstrasse 29 
vor dem Laden.

Nachfolgend die geplante Strecke als ovl-Datei.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. August 2005)

So damit wir alle wieder auf andere Gedanken kommen   ( Biken soll Spaß machen   ) , fang ich mal an.
Also wenn das Wetter am Wochenende auch noch so schön ist   , werde ich am Samstag was durch die Wahner Heide fahren vielleicht noch was den Königsforst ankratzen . 
Aber nichts besonderes ne 0815 Tour auf breiten Wegen, Tempo schön langsam   einfach nur ne Spaß Tour. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen soll einfach antworten. Dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (30. August 2005)

Hallo Kettenfresser, wann wolltest Du denn Samstag starten ? . Nachmittags hätte ich etwas Zeit   
VG Guido

Morgen sind wir auch im KF unterwegs. 



			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> So damit wir alle wieder auf andere Gedanken kommen   ( Biken soll Spaß machen   ) , fang ich mal an.
> Also wenn das Wetter am Wochenende auch noch so schön ist   , werde ich am Samstag was durch die Wahner Heide fahren vielleicht noch was den Königsforst ankratzen .
> Aber nichts besonderes ne 0815 Tour auf breiten Wegen, Tempo schön langsam   einfach nur ne Spaß Tour. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen soll einfach antworten. Dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## hama687 (30. August 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Tempo schön langsam   einfach nur ne Spaß Tour.



wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss bin ich da aber nur wenn ich nicht einen Atg vorher wieder hin fahre^^


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser, wann wolltest Du denn Samstag starten ? . Nachmittags hätte ich etwas Zeit
> VG Guido.


Also ich dachte so um 13 oder 14 Uhr rum . Um das man(n) so 2 bis 3 Stunden radeln geht , aber ohne Route einfach drauf los !  




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen sind wir auch im KF unterwegs.



Da wollte ich immer schon mal mit , aber leider habe ich morgen Nachtschicht   da geht das dann nicht.Aber im September sieht das schon besser bei mir aus ,habe da wahrscheinlich Urlaub.


----------



## Montana (31. August 2005)

Also 14:00/15:00 Uhr wäre schon mal eine passende Sache. Hast Du schon ne Idee wegen einem Treffpunkt ? Irgendwo in der Mitte der WH wäre ja ganz Ok.  

Zu KF : Wenn Du Zeit hast dann fahr einfach mal mit. Ich schätze mal dass wir im Laufe des Septembers sowieso aufs Wochenende wechseln. VG Guido



			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich dachte so um 13 oder 14 Uhr rum . Um das man(n) so 2 bis 3 Stunden radeln geht , aber ohne Route einfach drauf los !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Also 14:00/15:00 Uhr wäre schon mal eine passende Sache. Hast Du schon ne Idee wegen einem Treffpunkt ? Irgendwo in der Mitte der WH wäre ja ganz Ok.
> VG Guido


Das mit dem Treffpunkt in der Wahner Heide wird sich als schwierig erweisen. Man kann ja schlecht sagen am vierten Baum rechts.  
Da ich mich in der Heide auch nicht so gut auskennen    schlagt du mal was vor also ich komme aus der Richtung von Lohmar. Kennst du den Gedenkstein wo mal ein Gefangenenlager Altenrath glaube ich im zweiten Weltkrieg stand


----------



## Udo1 (31. August 2005)

Hallo Kettenfresser,

würde mitkommen. Treffpunkt schlage ich vor Troisdorf Aggerstadion Wendehammer. Nur noch die genaue Startzeit festlegen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (31. August 2005)

Können wir auch machen  Udo1 wenn Montana und Hama687 einverstanden sind   , aber ich glaube die haben dann eine zu weite anreise mit dem Rad , oder ich hole dich am Stadion ab und wir fahren dann die anderen in der Heide einsammeln   , aber ich sage dir direkt wir ne schön langsam gefahren und auf breiten Wegen halt ne 0815 Tour !


----------



## Montana (31. August 2005)

Hallo , wann wollt ihr denn starten. Also mein Vorschlag wäre eher 15:00 Uhr, passe micg aber an. Ich kanns jetzt noch nicht 100%ig sagen , aber ich würde dann auch mit dem Auto kommen und könnte hama mitbringen. VG Guido

P.S . Kommt der Termin auch ins LMB ?
P.S.S. Schön langsam ist     
P.S.S. Fahren wir auch den Hohtschimin  



			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Können wir auch machen  Udo1 wenn Montana und Hama687 einverstanden sind   , aber ich glaube die haben dann eine zu weite anreise mit dem Rad , oder ich hole dich am Stadion ab und wir fahren dann die anderen in der Heide einsammeln   , aber ich sage dir direkt wir ne schön langsam gefahren und auf breiten Wegen halt ne 0815 Tour !


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo , wann wollt ihr denn starten. Also mein Vorschlag wäre eher 15:00 Uhr, passe micg aber an. Ich kanns jetzt noch nicht 100%ig sagen , aber ich würde dann auch mit dem Auto kommen und könnte hama mitbringen. VG Guido
> 
> P.S . Kommt der Termin auch ins LMB ?
> P.S.S. Schön langsam ist
> P.S.S. Fahren wir auch den Hohtschimin



Gut dann halten wir 15:00 Uhr mal fest, und Startpunkt ist das Aggerstadion ( weiß du auch wo das ist   )!!  
ZU P.S. Keine Ahnung mir ist das egal, wer nimmt das dann in Angriff  

ZU P.S.S(1) nartürlich schön langsam , sonst bin ich am anfang ja schon platt   
ZU P.S.S(2) Was soll den der "Hohtschimin" sein      ach ich verstehe du meinst bestimmt den "Ho-Chi-Mingh" also von mir aus gerne , ist aber nicht ohne und ich bin den erst 2mal gefahren , aber der Udo1 kennst sich da besser aus als ich !


----------



## Montana (1. September 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Gut dann halten wir 15:00 Uhr mal fest, und Startpunkt ist das Aggerstadion ( weiß du auch wo das ist   )!!


Nein - leider noch noch nicht - hast Du bitte eine kleine Anfahrt-Beschreibung ?
Ich komme entweder über Autobahn oder die B8 aus Richtung Köln-Mülheim/Brück



			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> ZU P.S. Keine Ahnung mir ist das egal, wer nimmt das dann in Angriff


Muss wegen mir nicht sein - aber wenn , dann Du   



			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> ZU P.S.S(1) nartürlich schön langsam , sonst bin ich am anfang ja schon platt   :


Ich kann naturgemäss leider nur langsam -   - ich werde auch immer langsamer  



			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> ZU P.S.S(2) Was soll den der "Hohtschimin" sein      ach ich verstehe du meinst bestimmt den "Ho-Chi-Mingh" also von mir aus gerne , ist aber nicht ohne und ich bin den erst 2mal gefahren , aber der Udo1 kennst sich da besser aus als ich !


Genau - den wollte ich schon immer mal *sehen*    - Zur Not schieben wir  

Grüsse aus Colonia

Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nein - leider noch noch nicht - hast Du bitte eine kleine Anfahrt-Beschreibung ?
> Ich komme entweder über Autobahn oder die B8 aus Richtung Köln-Mülheim/Brück



Da ich mich in Troisdorf nicht so gut auskenne   , wird das schwierig , aber ich schaue ob ich was machen kann !  




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Genau - den wollte ich schon immer mal *sehen*    - Zur Not schieben wir
> 
> Grüsse aus Colonia
> Guido


Also an zwei drei Stellen müssen wir bzw. ich schieben . Aber keine Sorge wir machen das Zusammen schon !


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2005)

So habe einen LMB-Termin eingtragen.  ( 03.09.05 =15:00 Uhr Aggerstadion)
Ich hoffe Ihr kommt alle mit der Wegbeschreibung klar   
Aber ich glaube das wird wohl kein Problem sein


----------



## Balu. (1. September 2005)

Muß arbeiten !   
Hab außerdem immer noch keine Gabel, (*grübel* könnte starr fahren *grübel*) Schaffe ich aber zeitlich wohl nicht ! 

Happy Trails !


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Muß arbeiten !
> 
> Happy Trails !



Ja ja Arbeit geht eben vor   . Aber das kenne ich bin heute aus der Nacht gekommen. Dafür habe ich das Wochenende frei und muss erst Montag morgen in die Früh


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ich würde dann auch mit dem Auto kommen und könnte hama mitbringen. VG Guido


Mit dem Auto ( oh man ) habe heute die Spritpreis gesehen    Die Ölkonzerne sind doch alle    
. Langsam finde ich das es zum  :kotz:  :kotz: 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> doch leider etwas schwieriger wie zunächst erwartet werden. Ich habe frühabends noch einen wichtigen privaten Termin. Ich muss auf jeden Fall   um 18:00 Uhr zurück in Köln sein   Daher darf die Tour nicht länger wie 2,5 Std dauern . Wäre das OK ?  - VG Guido



Kein Problem dann wird zuerst der Ho-Chi-Mingh gefahren und dann noch was in der Heide max. 2,5 Std. werde ich im LMB ändern


----------



## Montana (2. September 2005)

Hallo , meine Anmeldung ist erfolgt. Das Wetter wird bestimmt gut und ich freue mich schon sehr auf unsere Tour. Durch den zusätzlichen privaten   Abendtermin muss ich halt um 18:00 wieder in Köln sein. Das dürft aber kein Problem sein.  VG Guido



			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Auto ( oh man ) habe heute die Spritpreis gesehen    Die Ölkonzerne sind doch alle
> . Langsam finde ich das es zum  :kotz:  :kotz:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. September 2005)

Hallo Kettenfresser,

vergesse bitte alles in meiner letzten Mail bis auf Hallo.
Man sollte immer zuerst lesen. 
Ich bin dabei, habe mich schon im LMB eingetragen. 

Bis morgen, Gruß Udo


----------



## Montana (2. September 2005)

Hallo , zunächst den Ho Chi Min ist   dann ausrollen  ist  . Bis morgen VG Guido


----------



## Redking (2. September 2005)

Hallo schön das ihr morgen auf eine Tour in der Wahner Heide geht!  

Gut ist das der Sven ( Kettenfresser) den Königsforstern, den legendär berüchtigten und fahrbaren Ho Chi Min Pfad zeigt!   

Schade das ich mich zu dieser Zeit in einem Einzelzeitfahren herrumtreibe und nicht bei Euch das Tempo hoch halte!  

Viel Spaß und kommt alle heil wieder!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (2. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo schön das ihr morgen auf eine Tour in der Wahner Heide geht!
> 
> Gut ist das der Sven ( Kettenfresser) den Königsforstern, den legendär berüchtigten und fahrbaren Ho Chi Min Pfad zeigt!
> 
> ...




Hallo Klaus.

Du überrscht mich. Du antwortest ja doch wieder hier  .


----------



## Redking (2. September 2005)

Ach so Sven, ich will mich hier ja nicht als *Gott* aufführen, aber die Postleitzahl ist falsch!      

Nimm diese dann klappt's auch mit dem Navi:   

53840 Troisdorf

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (2. September 2005)

Euch auch alles Gute und keine Verletzten. Fahrt das Ganze so ruhig   wie irgendwie möglich runter. Der Weg ist das Ziel . Lasst euch bloss nicht hetzen   VG Guido



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo schön das ihr morgen auf eine Tour in der Wahner Heide geht!
> 
> Gut ist das der Sven ( Kettenfresser) den Königsforstern, den legendär berüchtigten und fahrbaren Ho Chi Min Pfad zeigt!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so Sven, ich will mich hier ja nicht als *Gott* aufführen, aber die Postleitzahl ist falsch!
> 
> Nimm diese dann klappt's auch mit dem Navi:
> 53840 Troisdorf
> ...



Na das wäre ja was gewesen , da ständt ich aber morgen dumm da . Danke das du rübergeschaut hast *Jesus*   



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo schön das ihr morgen auf eine Tour in der Wahner Heide geht!
> 
> Gut ist das der Sven ( Kettenfresser) den Königsforstern, den legendär berüchtigten und fahrbaren Ho Chi Min Pfad zeigt!
> 
> ...



Man betone *fahrbaren*  ne ist klar  . Ich wünsche dir und den anderen viel erfolg morgen.   Und immer schön die Kette rechts . 
Klaus als Tipp würde ich den Trinkrucksack etwas früher aus dem Gefrierfach nehmen sonst ist er noch


----------



## Redking (2. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Euch auch alles Gute und keine Verletzten. Fahrt das Ganze so ruhig   wie irgendwie möglich runter. Der Weg ist das Ziel . Lasst euch bloss nicht hetzen   VG Guido



Also Guido 
Zeitfahren bedeutet die Strecke in gerings möglicher Zeit zurück zu legen!
Also Kette rechts und ordentlich Druck auf dem Pedal!

Pass du gut auf das du dich auf dem Ho Chi Min nicht maulst!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (2. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Also Guido
> Zeitfahren bedeutet die Strecke in gerings möglicher Zeit zurück zu legen!
> Also Kette rechts und ordentlich Druck auf dem Pedal!


Ach so   UmGottesWillen   



> Pass du gut auf das du dich auf dem Ho Chi Min nicht maulst!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ich werde so vorsichtig wie möglich sein . Alles andere steht ausser unserer Macht.  Danke für Die netten Wünsche VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (2. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Alles andere steht ausser unserer Macht.



Frag mal den Maddin, ob er da nicht etwas regeln kann und vielleicht eine Abhandlung darüber schreibt!  






















Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (2. September 2005)

Ja , ja , der Martin ...  Fährt der etwa auch beim Zeitfahren mit   Alle Achtung   




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mal den Maddin, ob er da nicht etwas regeln kann und vielleicht eine Abhandlung darüber schreibt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (2. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ja , ja , der Martin ...  Fährt der etwa auch beim Zeitfahren mit   Alle Achtung



















Du Guido das ist der Witz des Jahrhunderts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ich lach mich scheckig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (2. September 2005)

Ums mit Herrn StorchO    zu sagen : 

lol


----------



## Montana (2. September 2005)

Ich bin nun ganz gut vorbereitet   VG Guido



*Ho Chi Minh* (vietn. Há» ChÃ­ Minh, chin. è¡å¿æ war ein vietnamesischer RevolutionÃ¤r und Staatsmann. Er lebte vom 19. Mai 1890 bis 3. September 1969. Sein Geburtsname lautet Nguyá»n Sinh Cung, wÃ¤hrend er in Vietnam nach wie vor als "BÃ¡c Há»" (Onkel Ho) bekannt ist.

Da Ho Chi Minh keine Tagebuchaufzeichnungen gefÃ¼hrt hat, ist es schwierig, in seinem Lebenslauf zwischen Legende und Wirklichkeit zu unterscheiden.

Hos Vater war ein konfuzianistischer Gelehrter und lieÃ Ho eine vom Konfuzianismus stark beeinflusste Erziehung angedeihen. Von 1915 bis 1923 lebte er in England und Frankreich, wo er mit dem Kommunismus in Kontakt kam. 1918 verlangte Ho von Frankreich die UnabhÃ¤ngigkeit fÃ¼r Vietnam, jedoch ohne Erfolg. 1919 verlangte er Gleichberechtigung fÃ¼r Indochina auf der Friedenskonferenz von Versailles. Nach langen Aufenthalten bei Kommunisten in Moskau zog er nach Hongkong, wo er die Kommunistische Partei Indochinas grÃ¼ndete.

1941 kehrte er unter dem Pseudonym Ho Chi Minh ("Der, der erleuchtet") nach Vietnam zurÃ¼ck und erklÃ¤rte die UnabhÃ¤ngigkeit Vietnams von Frankreich. Er fÃ¼hrte die Viet Minh und leitete erfolgreiche militÃ¤rische Operationen gegen die japanischen Besatzungstruppen und spÃ¤ter gegen die Franzosen, die versuchten, das Land wieder zu besetzen (1946-1954). 1954 wurde er PrÃ¤sident der Demokratischen Republik Nordvietnam. (Er hatte sich schon 1946 zum PrÃ¤sidenten Vietnams ausgerufen, aber das wurde international nicht anerkannt.)


Ho Chi Minhs Wohnhaus in HanoiIn den 60er Jahren war er eine der treibenden KrÃ¤fte in den Versuchen, Nordvietnam und SÃ¼dvietnam gewaltsam wiederzuvereinigen. Bis zu seinem Tod im Jahre 1969 fÃ¼hrte er fast pausenlos Krieg. Erst gegen Frankreich und Japan, spÃ¤ter im Vietnamkrieg gegen die USA. 

*Dabei wurde von ihm der bekannte Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad fÃ¼r den heimlichen Transport von GebrauchsgÃ¼tern von Nord- nach SÃ¼dvietnam eingerichtet*.  


Obwohl Ho fÃ¼r einen einfachen Lebensstil, Bescheidenheit und IntegritÃ¤t bekannt ist, war er wÃ¤hrend seiner PrÃ¤sidentschaft wie nach seinem Tod das Zentrum eines groÃen Personenkults. 1975 bekam die Stadt Saigon den Namen Ho-Chi-Minh-Stadt. In Hanoi wurde ein Mausoleum errichtet, wo sein einbalsamierter Leichnam gegen seinen Willen ruht (er wollte, dass seine Leiche verbrannt und die Asche in Nord- und SÃ¼dvietnam verteilt wird). 

Zitat : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ho_Chi_Minh


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nun ganz gut vorbereitet   VG Guido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann kann ja nichts mehr Schiefgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (3. September 2005)

Hallo,

komme auch gleich mit. Endlich passt zeitlich mal alles.
Bis nachher!

Sibby


----------



## Udo1 (3. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich bringe für heute Nachmittag noch zwei Nachwuchsfahrer mit.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Balu. (3. September 2005)

Habe doch noch Zeit gefunden mitzufahren, und mir ne Gabel geliehen !
Bringe noch einen blutigen Anfänger mit, der ist sich gerade nen Helm besorgen, hab ihm gesagt ohne nehme ich ihn nicht mit. Bin selber mal gespannt was er kann/hat.

Ich denke ich mache dann heute den Besenwagen !


----------



## Balu. (3. September 2005)

8 !! Leute und drei mal Nachwuchs !


----------



## Montana (3. September 2005)

[email protected] , ich fasse noch mal kurz zusammen .   Wir machen also eine sehr gemütliche Samstagnachmittagrunde  und sind um 17:30 spätestens wieder am Parkplatz    

Bis nachher VG Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ich denke ich mache dann heute den Besenwagen !



Keine Angst Tempo wird nicht hoch sein !!   

11 Leute !    Dann wird wohl der ganze Ho-Chi-Ming voll sein.


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] , ich fasse noch mal kurz zusammen .   Wir machen also eine sehr gemütliche Samstagnachmittagrunde  und sind um 17:30 spätestens wieder am Parkplatz
> 
> Bis nachher VG Guido



Besser kann ich es auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. September 2005)

Und wieder einer mehr  
Willkommen  Nordkapp   
Wenn das so weiter geht müssen wir wohl einen Verein gründen


----------



## Balu. (3. September 2005)

ähem.....12 ! ....



> Dann wird wohl der ganze Ho-Chi-Ming voll sein.



Der ist lang genug, es sollten dann nur die starken Fahrer entweder vorne weg, oder wir machen ein wenig Fahrtechnik daraus.

OHNE    Erklärbär..


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. September 2005)

So dann werde ich mich langsam fertig machen. Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (3. September 2005)

ich erwarte bilder


----------



## Balu. (3. September 2005)

Man lernt ja nie aus !

Kettenfresser kann quer über eine Wiese fahren ! 
Der Ho-Chi-Minh ist noch nen Kilometer länger als ich 9 Jahre lang dachte !
Der Udo findet durch jedes Gestrüpp noch nen Weg! 

Neue Wege braucht das Land auch wenn die 2m gerade mal in die Höhe klappen!  

Schöne Tour, ruhiges Tempo, nette Leute, für alle gab´s heute was neues !
...und sei es nur Selbstvertrauen !


----------



## Udo1 (3. September 2005)

Hallo,


es hat mir und Euch hoffe ich doch viel Spaß gemacht. Kettenfresser die Tour war Klasse.



warten auf die Mitfahrer



Kettenfresser hatte Papier und Bleistift mit, er weis 100% tig wer wer ist am Start



erste kurze Orientierungsrast



Der Einstieg zum HCM










Durch die reiche Erfahrung aller Teilnehmer im Umgang mit Pannen, konnte auch bei Christian die schleifende Hinterradbremse instandgesetzt werden.




weiter Bilder findet man unter:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/all/si/Kettenfresser
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/all/si/Kettenfresser/page/2/perpage/12/what/allfields
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/all/si/Kettenfresser/page/3/perpage/12/what/allfields

Gruß Udo

nachfolgend das Overlay:


----------



## Derk (3. September 2005)

Ja. Udo und Kettenfresser,

mir hat die Tour sehr viel Spass bereitet.

Ein schönes Restwochenende wünscht 
Derk


----------



## sibby08 (3. September 2005)

@all

Mir hat es auch heute sehr gut gefallen. Danke für die schöne Tour   . Wir sehen uns bestimmt noch einmal wieder!

Udo
(Sibby)


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. September 2005)

So ich hoffe das alle heil und Gesund nach Hause gekommen sind.
Hier kommt mein Bericht zur Tour. 
Es waren doch tatsächlich 10 Leute   als wir heute gestartet sind. 
Balu968	=	Stefan
BastiBO	=	Sebastian 
Derk	=	Derk
Hama687	=	Alex
Montana 	=	Guido
Sibby08	=	Udo
Udo1	=	Udo		
Dazu noch zwei Leute die noch nicht registriert sind
Christian 
Thomas
,und meine Wenigkeit Kettenfresser	= Sven 
( falls ich einen vergessen habe tut es mir leid )  
Also wir sind in Richtung Lohmar gestartet und dann hoch zum Ho-Chi-Ming.( erste Äußerungen ,die Tour ist doch nicht von juchhu    ) Werde den Straßenanteil reduzieren !   
Dann kam der Einstieg zum Ho-Chi-Ming und alle sind heil durchgekommen.   Am Ausgang des Ho-Chi-Ming hat dann Udo1 die Führung weiter übernommen und wir sind über schöne Trails hinunter nach Lohmar gefahren.   Unten dann Richtung Aggerbrücke wo wir hama687 und BastiBO verabschiedet haben.   Jetzt nahm Balu968 das Ruder in die Hand , weiter ging es in den Loh/Tro-Wald. Am letzten Anstieg sind dann noch 6 Mann hochgefahren, nachdem wir Montana und Derk den Weg zum Treffpunkt erklärt haben.   Oben über diverse Sandwege(nicht mein Lieblingsbelag)   und Trails wieder hinunter zum Ausgangspunkt. 
Also mir hat es sehr viel Spass gemacht , ich hoffe euch auch.   
Meine erste Geführte Tour und ich habe
,keinen Verloren   
,keiner wurde Verletzt,  
und wir hatten keine Ausfall   was will man mehr ?
P.S. Ich gebe keine Garantie für die Höhenmeter !!


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. September 2005)

Und hier die Bilder zur Tour  
Derk testet zum erste mal den Ho-Chi-Ming





Montana und die andern auch 





Kurzer Zwischenstopp 





Balu968 war mal wieder zu schnell und wollte den Ho-Chi-Ming schon beenden   





Jetzt noch den Abhang runter (habe ich auch geschoben)


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. September 2005)

Ach und noch ein paar Daten
Gesamte Fahrzeit: ca. 2:23:58 Std.

Daten aus der Pulsuhr:
Durchschnittspuls:  	 147 Schläge 
Ruhepuls nach 3 Minuten :	 141 Schläge
20 ( zwanzig )   Überschreitungen also über 170 Schläge


----------



## Redking (3. September 2005)

Hallo 
Ihr Wahne Heide Radler! 

Sven an dich einen fetten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
An alle anderen natürlich auch!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schade das ich nicht dabei war! Habe den Beiträgen entnommen das ihr viel Spaß hattet!   


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (3. September 2005)

Hallo Sven und Udo , danke euch für die nette Tour  und den Besuch des berühmten Ho-Chi-Ming. Es war wieder eine sehr interessante Erfahrung für mich. Nette Leute (wie so oft) und geile trails und downhills.    

Gerne mal wieder. VG Guido




			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Montana und die andern auch


----------



## Redking (3. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven und Udo , danke euch für die nette Tour  und den Besuch des berühmten Ho-Chi-Ming. Es war wieder eine sehr interessante Erfahrung für mich. Nette Leute (wie so oft) und geile trails und downhills.
> 
> Gerne mal wieder. VG Guido



Hallo Guido
gut das du dich so gut vorbereitet hattest!
Um es dann doch wieder anders zu schreiben! 






Für alle Ho Chi Minh!!!!   


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (4. September 2005)

Zum Thema Ho Chi Minh  : Ich bin immer noch schockiert    Auf diesem Pfad kann man ja kaum Fahrrad fahren.   Ich habe mein Fahrrad leider 75 % schieben oder tragen müssen.   Ich fordere bessere Radwege   VG Guido

*EDIT* : Diese Meinung stimmt natürlich nicht   , es war ein sehr schöner , wenn auch etwas schwieriger Weg.  Ich habe mich bloss über dieses lahme Gekicke vorhin in der Glotze geärgert.   





			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido
> gut das du dich so gut vorbereitet hattest!
> Um es dann doch wieder anders zu schreiben!
> 
> ...


----------



## Balu. (4. September 2005)

> Oben über diverse Sandwege(nicht mein Lieblingsbelag)



Ich hätte da noch was im Angebot für dich:

"Zähneknirschen in der Wahner Heide"

ca. 40 km
ca. 300-400hm

höherer Sandanteil !
Führt auch über´n: *Ho Chi Minh*!!!!  

So oder ähnlich könnte man fahren:









Rot=Hinweg
Gelb=Rückweg

Treffpunkt wäre z.B. Troisdorf BF


----------



## BastiBO (4. September 2005)

Danke für die tolle Tour.
Obwohl ich leider nicht bis zum Ende mitfahren konnte hat es echt Spaß gemacht. Hoffentlich können wir das bald wiederholen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Sebastian


----------



## Redking (4. September 2005)

BastiBO schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die tolle Tour.
> Obwohl ich leider nicht bis zum Ende mitfahren konnte hat es echt Spaß gemacht. Hoffentlich können wir das bald wiederholen.
> Liebe Grüße
> Sebastian



Hallo Nachbar!  

Dann hoffe ich dich auch mal bei einer Tour begrüssen zu dürfen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomadi (5. September 2005)

Nach der super Tour am Samstag, bin ich jetzt auch in dem Forum unterwegs. 

Ich wollte mich noch mal bedanken das ich am Samstag mitfahren könnte und das die Tour echt viel spaß gemacht hat. Ich bin auf jeden fall wieder dabei !!!

MfG
Tomadi (Thomas)


----------



## BastiBO (5. September 2005)

Hallo Nachbar!  

Dann hoffe ich dich auch mal bei einer Tour begrüssen zu dürfen!

Gruß
Klaus

Bin gerne dabei, einfach bei mir melden, oder ins Netzt stellen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Sebastian


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da noch was im Angebot für dich:
> 
> "Zähneknirschen in der Wahner Heide"
> 
> ...



Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus deine Route   . Können wir bestimmt mal in Angriff nehmen . Diese Woche sieht es bei mir schlecht aus , vielleicht fahre ich was am Freitag  steht aber noch in den Sternen. Wenn ich was weiß melde ich mich hier !


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. September 2005)

Tomadi schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der super Tour am Samstag, bin ich jetzt auch in dem Forum unterwegs.
> 
> Ich wollte mich noch mal bedanken das ich am Samstag mitfahren könnte und das die Tour echt viel spaß gemacht hat.
> 
> ...



Das hört man gerne,   .



> Ich bin auf jeden fall wieder dabei !!!



Ja dann sehen wir uns bestimmt jetzt öffters


----------



## Redking (5. September 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus deine Route   . Können wir bestimmt mal in Angriff nehmen . Diese Woche sieht es bei mir schlecht aus , vielleicht fahre ich was am Freitag  steht aber noch in den Sternen. Wenn ich was weiß melde ich mich hier !



Wegen Freitag! Will auch., muss aber sehen was aus der Schulter wird!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Freitag! Will auch.,
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ob ich die Stecke fahre oder die ich mir dir das letzte mal gefahren bin weiß ich noch nicht ( hängt von´ nem Kumpel ab ) 


> muss aber sehen was aus der Schulter wird!


Was hast du denn an der Schulter    Ich doch wohl nichts schlimmes.   Auf jedenfall wünsche ich dir eine gute besserung


----------



## Tomadi (6. September 2005)

Hi,

wann weißt du wann du Freitag fahren willst. Würde gerne mitkommen. Muß wissen ob ich meinen Spät tauschen muss.

MfG
Tomadi


----------



## Udo1 (6. September 2005)

Hallo,

da ich am Freitag nicht fahren kann, Frage ich mal ganz sachte an, ob jemand am Sonnabendvormittag mitfahren möchte.

Start wäre 09.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Troisdorf Aggerstadion Wendehammer (ist ja schon bekannt) 
Dauer: so bis 12.00 Uhr
Strecke: Wahner Heide- Altenrather Teiche - Scheiderhöhe- Agger - Lohmar -HCM - Teichetrail im Lohmaer Stadtwald (Lenkerbreite)- Siegburger Seite von der Agger bis zum Aggerstadion.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Derk (6. September 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da ich am Freitag nicht fahren kann, Frage ich mal ganz sachte an, ob jemand am Sonnabendvormittag mitfahren möchte.
> 
> ...



HALLO;

GINGE ES NICHT AUCH AM SONNTAG ?
Gruß 
Derk


----------



## Tomadi (7. September 2005)

Sonntag wäre auch super !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomadi (7. September 2005)

Mal eine andere Frage,

was haltet Ihr von Cannondale MTB

kann das günstig von einem Arbeitskollegen kaufen.

MfG
Tomadi


----------



## Udo1 (7. September 2005)

Hallo Derk, Hallo Tomadi,

Sontag geht klar.
Start: 09.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Troisdorf Aggerstadion Wendehammer (ist ja schon bekannt) 
Dauer: so bis 12.00 Uhr
Strecke: Wahner Heide- Altenrather Teiche - Scheiderhöhe- Agger - Lohmar -HCM - Teichetrail im Lohmaer Stadtwald (Lenkerbreite)- Siegburger Seite von der Agger bis zum Aggerstadion.

Ich stelle die Tour noch in LMB ein.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Derk (7. September 2005)

Hallo Udo,

ich habe mich schon eingetragen.

Du weisst, dass ich mit meinem/r fahrerischen Vermögen/Kondition zu einer Tempoverringerung notwendigerweise beitrage.

Wird sich der 14-jährige Junge  (Christoph ?)  auch an der Fahrt beteiligen ?  Bejahendenfalls hätte ich Chancen, meinen 11-jährigen Sohn zur Mitwirkung zu überreden.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Freitag! Will auch., muss aber sehen was aus der Schulter wird!
> Gruß
> Klaus





			
				Tomadi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wann weißt du wann du Freitag fahren willst. Würde gerne mitkommen. Muß wissen ob ich meinen Spät tauschen muss.
> 
> ...


Hallo Jungs habe eine schlechte Nachricht wegen Freitag ,   werde zwar unterwegs sein aber mit nem Kumpel ( individuelles Training ) , ich weiß nicht viel lange ich fahren und wohin.   
Das Wochenende kann ich auch vergessen,   aber ab Montag sieht es sehr gut aus habe mir ein paar Tage freigenommen


----------



## Redking (8. September 2005)

Hallo @ All

Ich will heute schon mal die Tour von Samstag schau hier! vorfahren! 

Termin ist eingetragen!LMB 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (8. September 2005)

Hi Derk,

werde versuchen den Christian zu erreichen.  Bekommst rechtzeitig bescheid ob er mitfährt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (8. September 2005)

[email protected] Mitfahrer am Samstag !!
War heute bei dem Wetter eine bombastisch geniale Tour!  
Ich zumindest hatte viel Spaß!   
Mein Physiotherapeut hat gestern Wunder vollbracht! Schulter wieder bike fähig!  

Ich glaube ich muss noch ein paar Trails einbauen sonst sind wir zu schnell zurück!  
Mussaber dann auch noch zwei Steaks mehr für mich kaufen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tomadi (9. September 2005)

Hi,

wenn ihr die Zwei Teenies  mitbringt, würde ich gerne noch von meiner Freundin den Bruder mitbringen. Er ist 13 und eigentlich fit  auf dem Fahrrad.

MfG
Tomadi


----------



## Derk (10. September 2005)

Hallo,


Marius ,11 Jahre alt, kommt mit. 

allerdings darf es nicht zu regnerisch werden.

Bis morgen
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. September 2005)

Guten Morgen ihr Mitfahrer,

ich fahre jetzt ganz langsam zum Treffpunkt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Derk (11. September 2005)

Hallo Udo,

es war eine wunderschöne Tour, fand auch Marius.

Ich wünsche Dir eine erholsame Auszeit zum nächsten Wochenende .

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Udo1 (11. September 2005)

Hallo Ihr Mitfahrer,

ich hoffe es hat Euch gefallen.
Start war superpünktlich 09.05 Uhr am Aggerstadion. 



Vom Aggerstadion locker zum einrollen über den Trail Leyerweiher Richtung Moltkeberg weiter Eisenweg.
An den ehemaligen Munitionslagern der Belgier vorbei. Weiter den Wolfsweg immer, weil wir ja Vorbild für den Nachwuchs sein müssen, auf den Wegen mit roten Markierungen.






Kurzer Halt zum Jacke ausziehen. Es hat ja auch aufgehört zu regnen.
Auf der ehemaligen Panzerstrasse ging es in Richtung ALTENRATH.
Auf den Trail Altenrather Fischteiche ging es zügig weiter zur Meigermühle.



Dieses Rindvieh fragte sich auch was das wohl für Verrückte sind die sich den Berg hinauf quälten.



Wir älteren ließen den jüngeren gern den Vortritt. Stimmt doch Derk oder? 
Über Wielpütz ging es dann auf den Aggertrail ins Aggertal, weiter über die Agger in den Lohmaer Wald. Von dort weiter auf diesmal breiten Wegen Richtung Startpunkt HCM-Pfad. Der HCM-Pfad wurde vom Nachwuchs bravorös gemeistert. Dort wo die "Alten" abgestiegen sind blieben die Jungen noch Im Sattel.
Nach dem HCM-Pfad noch schnell die Bergabfahrt zum Reiterhof und von dort zu den Fischteichen unterhalb der Hügelgräber. Hier hatte ich mich leicht verfahren, den falschen Teich als Einstieg gewählt. Ist mir aber noch rechtzeitig aufgefallen .
Von dort den Fischteichtrail weiter, die Wurzeln waren sehr rutschig wegen der Feuchtigkeit. Es ist aber keiner in Teich gefallen. Weiter gings unter die A3 diesmal links der Agger auf einen Trail zurück zum Aggerstadion.



v.l.n.r. Udo, Tomadi, Marius, Derk, Balu968, ?, ?;
leider habe ich nicht alle Namen mehr zusammenbekommen. Sorry Jungs.
Wie zu sehen ist, sind wir auf dem Schlußfoto mehr als beim Start. Balu968 der unentwegte Singlespeeder stieß im Lohmaer Wald noch zu unserer Gruppe.





Die Strecke nochmals als Übersicht die OVL-Datei im Anschluss.
Das Wetter hat gepasst. Jungs es hat mir Spaß gemacht. Bis zum nächsten Mal.

weiter Fotos: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/all/si/11.09.05

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (11. September 2005)

Hallo @ all

Wer hat diese Woche Lust ein Ründchen zu drehen??
Dienstag, Donnerstag und Freitag sind noch frei!

Bitte melden!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (11. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all
> 
> Wer hat diese Woche Lust ein Ründchen zu drehen??
> Dienstag, Donnerstag und Freitag sind noch frei!
> ...



Freitag ist wieder ein ausritt von Bike and run  angesagt. Ob ich mitkomme bezweifle ich, da ich erst um 16.00 Uhr Feierabend habe  
Mal schauen was die Woche noch so bringt. Melde mich dann noch mal.


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> .....Hallo Ihr Mitfahrer,
> v.l.n.r. Udo, Tomadi, Marius, Derk, Balu968, ?, ?;
> leider habe ich nicht alle Namen mehr zusammenbekommen. Sorry Jungs.
> .....
> Gruß Udo


Ja Udo hättest du  Papier und Bleistift mitgehabt wäre dir das nicht passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (12. September 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Udo hättest du  Papier und Bleistift mitgehabt wäre dir das nicht passiert


Dabei waren außerdem noch Carsten und Klaus, der 13-jährige Junge.


----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2005)

Halo Kettenfresser,

wo Du recht hast hast Du recht. Ich gelobe Besserung. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2005)

Hallo,
zur Information!!!

Am 16.09. veranstaltet Bike & Run in Siegburg wieder seine Tour. 
Die gemischte MTB-Gruppe trifft sich nun alle 14 Tage freitags um 16:00 Uhr vor dem Laden und startet zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrten in die wilderen Teile des Rheinlandes. 
Schwitzen erwünscht! 
Der Spaß geht vor: Gemeinsam losfahren und gemeinsam ankommen, unabhängig von Leistungsstand, Alter und Geschlecht. Also auch Fahranfänger kommen auf ihre Kosten und sind gerne gesehen. Da wir kein eingeschriebener Verein sind, fahrt ihr auf eigenes Risiko. Bitte unbedingt Helm mitbringen und auch aufsetzen!!!


Gruß Udo


----------



## Tomadi (12. September 2005)

Hallo Udo,

noch mal danke für die schöne Tour gestern. Ich hoffe wir haben euch nicht zu doll ausgebremst. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich nächst mal wieder mitkommen könnte.

MfG
Tomadi


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all
> 
> Wer hat diese Woche Lust ein Ründchen zu drehen??
> Dienstag, Donnerstag und Freitag sind noch frei!
> ...


Also Donnerstag hört sich nicht schlecht an   . Aber wirklich nur ein ganz kleine Runde , vielleicht was den Ho-Chi-Ming und in den Lohmarer Wald , und schön langsam wenn du Lust hast  , aber nur wenn es nicht


----------



## Redking (12. September 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Also Donnerstag hört sich nicht schlecht an   . Aber wirklich nur ein ganz kleine Runde , vielleicht was den Ho-Chi-Ming und in den Lohmarer Wald , und schön langsam wenn du Lust hast  , aber nur wenn es nicht



Hallo Sven
ab welcher Uhrzeit möchtest oder kannst du denn? 
War ich dir bei der letzten Tour zu schnell?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wie klein denn??? 5-10Km oder 10-20 Km???
Also ich fahr auch egal wie das Wetter ist, aber bei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ist es mir lieber!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven
> ab welcher Uhrzeit möchtest oder kannst du denn?
> War ich dir bei der letzten Tour zu schnell?
> 
> ...


Ich glaube der Ho-Chi-Ming ist schon 6 km lang  Also 20 km hört sich nicht schlecht an. Zu schnell warst du nicht , hast ja brave auf mich gewartet   
Also ich kann an 15:00 Uhr ? Setzt du den Termin ins LMB? Dauer ca. 2-3 Std. würde ich vorschlagen, Treffpunkt Aggerstadion oder Realschule in Lohmar ?was hältst du davon


----------



## Redking (12. September 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube der Ho-Chi-Ming ist schon 6 km lang  Also 20 km hört sich nicht schlecht an. Zu schnell warst du nicht , hast ja brave auf mich gewartet
> Also ich kann an 15:00 Uhr ? Setzt du den Termin ins LMB? Dauer ca. 2-3 Std. würde ich vorschlagen, Treffpunkt Aggerstadion oder Realschule in Lohmar ?was hältst du davon



Hallo Sven
Wenn der Ho Chi Minh so lang wäre  ! Ist leider nur ca.2,3 Km lang Schau hier!  

Wenn du die Schule oben im Wald meinst, dann habe ich alles schon eingetragen im LMB!  Kannst auch hier clicken 
Mich hat noch ein intressierter Biker gefragt, ob wir erst um 17:30 Uhr losfahren können!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven
> Wenn der Ho Chi Minh so lang wäre  ! Ist leider nur ca.2,3 Km lang Schau hier!


Ich dachte der wär immer länger  . Macht ja nichts 


			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die Schule oben im Wald meinst, dann habe ich alles schon eingetragen im LMB!  Kannst auch hier clicken


Die Schule im Wald oben ist die Hauptschule( Birkenweg). Aber da ist auch ein guter Treffpunkt   


			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Mich hat noch ein intressierter Biker gefragt, ob wir erst um 17:30 Uhr losfahren können!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


Also 17:30 Uhr ist auch OK Hauptsache schön langsam und trockenes Wetter


----------



## BastiBO (13. September 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte der wär immer länger  . Macht ja nichts
> 
> Die Schule im Wald oben ist die Hauptschule( Birkenweg). Aber da ist auch ein guter Treffpunkt
> 
> Also 17:30 Uhr ist auch OK Hauptsache schön langsam und trockenes Wetter



Also wenn ihr um 17:30 fahren würdet, dann schließe ich mich gerne an.
Liebe Grüße 
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (13. September 2005)

BastiBO schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ihr um 17:30 fahren würdet, dann schließe ich mich gerne an.
> Liebe Grüße
> Basti



Hallo Sebastian 
ja wir haben die Startzeit auf 17:30 Uhr verlegt!Schaffst du das bis zum Startpunkt in Lohmar???
Jetzt aber schön eintragen!  




			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schule im Wald oben ist die Hauptschule( Birkenweg). Aber da ist auch ein guter Treffpunkt


Hallo Sven!
Meintest du die Schulen an der Jabachhalle???  Wenn du willst geht es auch dort los einfach noch mal melden!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven!
> Meintest du die Schulen an der Jabachhalle???  Wenn du willst geht es auch dort los einfach noch mal melden!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


Also die Schulen an der Jabachhalle ist einmal die Realschule ( direkt an der Hauptstr. ) das Gymnasium liegt direkt dahinter . 
Mir ist es egal wo wir starten der 1 Kilometer mehr oder weniger mit dem Rad macht mir nichts aus , entscheide du


----------



## Redking (14. September 2005)

Hallo Biker
nächsten Donnerstag (22.9.05) gibt es auf jeden Fall eine Tour!  

Nähere Details kann ich noch nicht verraten!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. September 2005)

REDKING(LMB) schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nach Lohmar in den Wald.
> Natürlich wird der Ho Chi Minh Pfad gefahren! In welche Richtung???
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


Ich will doch hoffen in die richtige Richtung vom oben nach unten ! Sonst


----------



## Redking (15. September 2005)

Hallo 
hier der Bericht zur Tour:

Um 17:30 ging es in Lohmar los!
Kettenfresser-Sven
BastiBo-Sebastian
aleuchte-Alex
Redking-Klaus
Zuerst nieselte es ein wenig, dann hörte es kurz auf um dann richtig zu regnen!
Wir sind den Ho-Chi-Minh gefahren. Den nicht alle ohne Bessuren verließen!
Danach wollten wir in Richtung Kaldauen, doch erstmal ist uns eine Kette abhandengekommen. Kurz geflickt und es ging weiter!
In Kaldauen sind wir in den Steinbruch, dort hat es aufgrund der Witterung und den rutschigen Steinen auch Blessuren gegeben! Danach sind wir dann wieder Richtung Startpunkt geradelt!

Danke an alle Mitfahrer! 
Hoffe es hat euch gefallen!


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. September 2005)

Also mir hat es auch gefallen   , wieder viele neue Wege gesehen und teilweise auch befahren   . Leider konnte ich wegen des Regens nicht alles sehen   , die Uhrzeit spielte dabei auch eine Rolle   , so das ich auf dem Rückweg etwas langsamer gefahren bin.   Danke an alle das Ihr auf mich gewartet habt ( Konditionsmäßig lief mal wieder alles schief   also werde ich schön weiter üben   ). Aber es gibt auch gutes zu berichten ,bin nicht so oft abgestiegen   und weiß wie ich eine Kette neu vernieten kann   ( habe ja zu gekuckt ) 
Also immer wieder gerne   nur bei Regen ohne mich  !!!
Hier kommt die Stecke : Höhenmeter ohne Gewähr !    Leider müsst Ihr ca. 100 Hm abziehen weil ich ja noch eine Anfahrtsweg hatte


----------



## Redking (15. September 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir hat es auch gefallen   , wieder viele neue Wege gesehen und teilweise auch befahren   . Leider konnte ich wegen des Regens nicht alles sehen   , die Uhrzeit spielte dabei auch eine Rolle   , so das ich auf dem Rückweg etwas langsamer gefahren bin.   Danke an alle das Ihr auf mich gewartet habt ( Konditionsmäßig lief mal wieder alles schief   also werde ich schön weiter üben   ). Aber es gibt auch gutes zu berichten ,bin nicht so oft abgestiegen   und weiß wie ich eine Kette neu vernieten kann   ( habe ja zu gekuckt )
> Also immer wieder gerne   nur bei Regen ohne mich  !!!


Danke Sven  
Hat auch seine Vorteile vorzeitig abzusteigen!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. September 2005)

So nachdem ich mein Fahrrad und vor allem die Ketten vom Sand und Matsch  der Donnerstag Tour befreit hatte,    war ich heute mal wieder unterwegs.
Heute bin ich mal in der Wahner-Heide gefahren, leider hatten da schon zwei Schauer auf mich gewartet   aber alles halb so schlimm. Danach dachte ich mir werde ich mal in den Vorgarten von Montana fahren und was soll ich sagen nicht schlecht der Königsforst  , werde da in Zukunft öfters mal vorbeischauen.   
Nachdem ich mich im Königsforst und Forsbach ausgetobt hatte ( paar nette Trails)   machte ich mich wieder auf dem Heimweg über Heiligenhausen und Overath. Dadurch ist der Straßenanteil enorm gestiegen   und ich war ganz schön platt als ich nach 59 Km zu Hause ankam.


----------



## Montana (17. September 2005)

Mensch da ist der Kerl in der Nähe und kommt nicht auf nen Kaffee oder auf ein Bierchen in meine Hütte   
Der Königsforst ist schon ganz nett , was  das habe ich dieses Jahr auch erst richtig verstanden VG Guido






			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> So nachdem ich mein Fahrrad und vor allem die Ketten vom Sand und Matsch  der Donnerstag Tour befreit hatte,    war ich heute mal wieder unterwegs.
> Heute bin ich mal in der Wahner-Heide gefahren, leider hatten da schon zwei Schauer auf mich gewartet   aber alles halb so schlimm. Danach dachte ich mir werde ich mal in den Vorgarten von Montana fahren und was soll ich sagen nicht schlecht der Königsforst  , werde da in Zukunft öfters mal vorbeischauen.
> Nachdem ich mich im Königsforst und Forsbach ausgetobt hatte ( paar nette Trails)   machte ich mich wieder auf dem Heimweg über Heiligenhausen und Overath. Dadurch ist der Straßenanteil enorm gestiegen   und ich war ganz schön platt als ich nach 59 Km zu Hause ankam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (17. September 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> So nachdem ich mein Fahrrad und vor allem die Ketten vom Sand und Matsch  der Donnerstag Tour befreit hatte,    war ich heute mal wieder unterwegs.
> Heute bin ich mal in der Wahner-Heide gefahren, leider hatten da schon zwei Schauer auf mich gewartet   aber alles halb so schlimm. Danach dachte ich mir werde ich mal in den Vorgarten von Montana fahren und was soll ich sagen nicht schlecht der Königsforst  , werde da in Zukunft öfters mal vorbeischauen.
> Nachdem ich mich im Königsforst und Forsbach ausgetobt hatte ( paar nette Trails)   machte ich mich wieder auf dem Heimweg über Heiligenhausen und Overath. Dadurch ist der Straßenanteil enorm gestiegen   und ich war ganz schön platt als ich nach 59 Km zu Hause ankam.



war auch heute noch 40km in der heide unterweg aber ohne regen
hätten wir ja zusammen fahren können


----------



## Redking (19. September 2005)

Wie sieht es aus bei Euch am Donnerstag??

Ich fahre!!!   
Muss aber noch warten bis mir die Begleitung sagt, wann es los gehen kann!

War heut mal eben mit dem Rad im Siebengebirge Habe aber nur einen Besuch bei Michael gemacht!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (21. September 2005)

Hallo,

melde mich wieder zurück. Hat schon jemand am Freitag Nachmittag, oder am Sonnabend Vor.- oder Nachmittag was vor. 
Ich könnte mir am Sonnabend eine kleine Tour ins Siebengebirge vorstellen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es aus bei Euch am Donnerstag??
> 
> Ich fahre!!!
> Muss aber noch warten bis mir die Begleitung sagt, wann es los gehen kann!
> ...


Fahren bis in die Dunkelheit ( ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff )   , ne ne ohne mich so fit fühle ich mich nicht das ich ca. 5-6 Std. mit dir mithalten kann   , aber ich wünsche dir und deinem Besuch viel Spass !


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2005)

Nachdem Heute mal wieder wunderschönes Wetter war   , konnte ich es nicht lassen und habe mal wieder eine Runde gedreht. Heute bin ich im Lohmarer Wald unterwegs gewesen natürlich mit besuch des Ho-Chi-Mings.   Die Strecke hat mir so gut gefallen   das ich diese ( in etwa ) am Samstag wiederholen werde. 
Wer Lust hat kann sich mir anschließen.   Werde einen Termin ins LMB eintragen


----------



## Balu. (21. September 2005)

> Wer Lust hat kann sich mir anschließen.  Werde einen Termin ins LMB eintragen



Lass uns da unsere Touren zusammenlegen. Wäre ja sonst Quatsch !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (22. September 2005)

Hallo Sven, Hallo Stefan, Hallo Udo
*da bin ich ja mal gespannt wo wir uns denn begegnen!  
Der Ho Chi Minh wird also am Samstag überbevölkert(radelt) sein!   
*

@Sven das alles wahren nur Angaben ohne Gewähr! Habe von der Begleitung noch keinen genauen Starttermin! Sie kommt erst gegen 15 Uhr in Troisdorf an und wird dann bestimmt nicht sofort los fahren können! Also eine viel kürzere Tour als 5-6 Stunden!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Lass uns da unsere Touren zusammenlegen. Wäre ja sonst Quatsch !!



Könne wir gerne machen ,habe dir eine PM geschrieben. Habe da ein paar schöne Wege im Lohmarer Wald endeckt + eine verlängerung des Ho-Chi-Mings 
@Klaus ja ja ich weiß streng genommen gehört das nicht mehr zum Ho-Chi-Ming  , 
und denke dran nicht bei feuchten Wetter im Steinbruch spielen *Kamikaze*


----------



## Balu. (22. September 2005)

> Hallo Sven, Hallo Stefan, Hallo Udo Der Ho Chi Minh wird also am Samstag überbevölkert(radelt) sein!



Das befürchte ich auch, nur das wir uns von verschiedenen Seiten nähern. Mein Tourenschwerpunkt liegt in der Heide, Ravensberg, Fliegenberg, Lohmarberg, Ziegenberg.


----------



## Balu. (22. September 2005)

So, bin die Strecke gerade noch mal abgefahren. Teilweise in schlechtem Zustand, verwachsen aber alles fahrbar.

Ich habe die Strecke extra für Tomadi noch ein wenig gekürzt/gestrafft   
Müssten etwa in 90min an der Grundschule Lohmar sein (hab gerdade 60min gebraucht) wo ggf. Kettenfresser vorübergehend als Guide einspringt und uns auch über den Ho-Chi-Minh führt.

Für den anschließenden Rückweg durch die Heide habe ich gerade 45min gebraucht, dann geht´s noch ein Stück über Asphalt zurück zum Bahnhof*.

*Habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen, es gibt 2 P+R Parkplätze einen kleinen und einen Grossen, letzterer muß seitlich über zwei lange Rampen angefahren werden. Schildern DB-Autozug folgen.


----------



## Udo1 (22. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe mich eben für Sonnabend angemeldet. Da kann ich meine Rohloff zum ersten mal ordentlich testen. 
Bis Sonnabend!

Gruß Udo


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. September 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> ...... das ich diese ( in etwa ) am Samstag wiederholen werde.
> Wer Lust hat kann sich mir anschließen.   Werde einen Termin ins LMB eintragen


So nachdem sich keiner auf die Tour gemeldet hat, habe ich den Termin aus dem LMB gestrichen .   
Wer dennoch damit spekuliert hat mitzufahren kann sich gerne beim Balu 968 eintragen was ich auch machen werde   Der Tourverlauf ist zwar anders aber der Ho-Chi-Minh wird dort auch gefahren


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin die Strecke gerade noch mal abgefahren. Teilweise in schlechtem Zustand, verwachsen aber alles fahrbar.
> 
> Ich habe die Strecke extra für Tomadi noch ein wenig gekürzt/gestrafft
> Müssten etwa in 90min an der Grundschule Lohmar sein (hab gerdade 60min gebraucht) wo ggf. Kettenfresser vorübergehend als Guide einspringt und uns auch über den Ho-Chi-Minh führt.
> ...


Wie sieht es aus da ich mich in Troisdorf nicht auskenne könntet ihr mich irgendwo abholen bzw. aufsammeln   
Treffpunkt *"Burg Wissem"* wäre nicht schlecht in der Nähe müsste auch der Bahnhof sein , glaube ich


----------



## BastiBO (22. September 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es aus da ich mich in Troisdorf nicht auskenne könntet ihr mich irgendwo abholen bzw. aufsammeln
> Treffpunkt *"Burg Wissem"* wäre nicht schlecht in der Nähe müsste auch der Bahnhof sein , glaube ich



Hi Sven, wir können uns gerne um 10:0 an der Burg Wissem treffen. ich fahr dann mit dir zusammen zum Bahnhof. Ist auch nicht mehr weit von da.
Liebe Grüße Basti


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. September 2005)

BastiBO schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sven, wir können uns gerne um 10:0 an der Burg Wissem treffen. ich fahr dann mit dir zusammen zum Bahnhof. Ist auch nicht mehr weit von da.
> Liebe Grüße Basti


Also 10:00 Uhr halte ich doch für etwas früh   oder brauchen wir von der "Burg Wissem" zum Bahnhof 1:30 Std.    
Also wenn wir 11:00 Uhr draus machen bin ich dabei


----------



## Redking (22. September 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Also 10:00 Uhr halte ich doch für etwas früh   oder brauchen wir von der "Burg Wissem" zum Bahnhof 1:30 Std.
> Also wenn wir 11:00 Uhr draus machen bin ich dabei



Hallo Sven!
eher fünf Minuten!   Und das ist schon großzügig!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (22. September 2005)

Hallo
Meine heutige Tour startete um 16:15 am Haus Broich!
[email protected]
[email protected]
Von dort ging es in den Spicher Wald hinauf zum Forsthaus Telegraph! Von dort über Trails bis hin zur Panzerstraße! Die auf dem Schotterweg bis nach Altenrath!
Einen schnellen Trail hinunter bis zur Aggerbrücke in Lohmar.
Auf die andere Seite vom Ort wieder in den Wald! Dort die Erfahrung gemacht, das die Holzbrücke einfach entfernt wurde!   
Umgedreht und über den Überflutungsdamm geradelt!
Wieder mal den Berg hoch und auf der anderen Seite im flotten Stil herunter.
Leider etwas langsamer als sonst, da ein Hund mit Herrchen&Frauchen auch den Weg nutzte!  
Dann in den Kaldauer Wald schönen Single Trail hinunter und dann haben wir Henning&Friends getroffen der gerade mal so 6-7 Meter droppte!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Von dort in den Steinbruch! bißchen gespielt und dann schnell zur Sieglinde!
Dort trafen wir:
[email protected]
[email protected] k
[email protected]
Wir schlossen uns an und fuhren erstmal nach Happerschoß hoch!  
Hinunter zur Talsperre, wo die Ortsunkundigen das Trinkwasser probierten!
Dann die Gemüsesperre(Manitoupfad) hinunter  
Unten verabschiedeten wir uns von den anderen ca.19:00 Uhr!  Dann die Expresswege zurück bis nach Spich! Dort zeigte ich Miriam noch schnell die Skatebahn!  
Als wir am
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vorbei kamen,gabs was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Dann noch die Dame bis nach Hause begleitet und dann direkt den Heimweg angetreten!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann noch die Dame bis nach Hause begleitet und dann den Heimweg angetreten!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




... noch Kaffee gehabt ?


----------



## Redking (23. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... noch Kaffee gehabt ?


Igitt, Kaffee!  
Ne es war draußen schon dunkel und ich musste heim!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Igitt, Kaffee!
> Ne es war draußen schon dunkel und ich musste heim!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus






Habe verstanden   

Was gibt's Morgen als After-Monsterhöhenmeter-Tour-Event außer
Kirmes und Kaffee (  )

Werde übrigens meine RR-Kurbel montieren 53/42.

Gruß & bis Morgen.


M.


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven!
> eher fünf Minuten!   Und das ist schon großzügig!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


ja wenn das so ist, ist ja 11:00Uhr völlig ausreichend   .Also *"BastiBO"* Treffpunkt "Burg Wissem" am 24.09.2005 um 11:00 Uhr. Der Balu968 will ja um 11:30Uhr los. Bis dahin müssten wir das problemlos schaffen   wie ich vom Klaus erfahren habe.


----------



## Redking (23. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Habe verstanden
> 
> Was gibt's Morgen als After-Monsterhöhenmeter-Tour-Event außer
> Kirmes und Kaffee (  )
> ...



Wenn wir früh genug fertig sind können wir die Sieglinde heimsuchen!

Weiso wenn wir früher fertig sind??? Bei deinerÜbersetzung werden wir ganz schnell sein!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (23. September 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> ja wenn das so ist, ist ja 11:00Uhr völlig ausreichend   .Also *"BastiBO"* Treffpunkt "Burg Wissem" am 24.09.2005 um 11:00 Uhr. Der Balu968 will ja um 11:30Uhr los. Bis dahin müssten wir das problemlos schaffen   wie ich vom Klaus erfahren habe.



Wie ihr wollt 25 Minuten vor dem Bahnhof warten??? 
Seid bitte mal realistisch! Um 11:15 reicht volkommen! Der Basti kennt auch den Weg zum Bahnhof! Also kein Risiko!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ihr wollt 25 Minuten vor dem Bahnhof warten???
> Seid bitte mal realistisch! Um 11:15 reicht volkommen! Der Basti kennt auch den Weg zum Bahnhof! Also kein Risiko!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Es soll Gruppenmitglieder geben die 4 Stunden auf dem Lieserpfad  warten.


----------



## Redking (23. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll Gruppenmitglieder geben die 4 Stunden auf dem Lieserpfad  warten.


Ja, wärend der Tour! Denn zusammen gehangen, zusammen gefangen!   
Aber bitte nicht bei der Anreise und ca. 0,8 Kilometer vor dem Treffpunkt!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (23. September 2005)

> Wie ihr wollt 25 Minuten vor dem Bahnhof warten??? Um 11:15 reicht volkommen!



  Da ich weiß das ihr kommt warten wir zur Not auf euch !
Hast ja auch meine Mobilnummer.


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ihr wollt 25 Minuten vor dem Bahnhof warten???
> Seid bitte mal realistisch! Um 11:15 reicht volkommen! Der Basti kennt auch den Weg zum Bahnhof! Also kein Risiko!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


Wenn das so ist dann kann ich ja ne viertel stunde länger schlafen   Also* Basti * neue und letzte Uhrzeit ist zwischen 11:10 Uhr und 11:15 Uhr an der Burg Wissem. Ich hoffe das passt dir in den Kram   . Und ich verlass mich auf dich sonst steh ich da alleine und weiß nicht wo hin


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich weiß das ihr kommt warten wir zur Not auf euch !
> Hast ja auch meine Mobilnummer.


Habe ich mir schon im Handy gespeichert , und wenn was ist melde ich mich bei dir


----------



## Redking (23. September 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich verlass mich auf dich sonst steh ich da alleine und weiß nicht wo hin



Hallo Sven,
Falls der Basti dich stehen lässt!  

Stadtplan 
An der Poststraße ist der Bahnhof! Bitte als Straße eingeben dann siehst du am rechten Bildrand die Burgallee an deren Ende die Burg steht!

Du brauchst von der Burg Wissen fast nur gradeaus zu fahren!

Die Van Loe Straße entlang, bis zur Kölner Straße(Fußgängerzone(um die Uhrzeit ist Radfahren noch erlaubt),die überqueren  in die Karlsgasse. Am Ende rechts auf die Alte Poststraße die über den Platz und über die Brücke bis du auf der andern Seite den Bahnhof siehst!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## BastiBO (23. September 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so ist dann kann ich ja ne viertel stunde länger schlafen   Also* Basti * neue und letzte Uhrzeit ist zwischen 11:10 Uhr und 11:15 Uhr an der Burg Wissem. Ich hoffe das passt dir in den Kram   . Und ich verlass mich auf dich sonst steh ich da alleine und weiß nicht wo hin



Hab mich irgendwie mit der Uhrzeit vertan.
11:15 an der Burg passt. wir sehen uns dann da.


----------



## Udo1 (23. September 2005)

Hallo Balu,

ich bringe noch den Christian mit zur Tour. 
Bis morgen. 
Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (24. September 2005)

sollte das wetter noch halten werde ich auch mal vorbei schauen.
35km ist ok denn ich habe morgen noch eine rennradtour von 125km geplant.

also sollte es nicht noch regnen sage ich mal bis 11:30 uhr


----------



## Balu. (24. September 2005)

Zwei Absagen, drei neue Zusagen macht 8 Mitfahrer !! Wenn alle kommen...



> habe morgen noch eine rennradtour von 125km geplant.



Fahre morgen selber auf den Steinerberg, werde mich also nicht zu sehr verausgaben.

An alle: Bis 11:30


----------



## Pepin (24. September 2005)

war eine tolle tour heute von dir Balu968 ich bin froh das ich mit war.

es ist immer wieder erstaunlich das sich immer wieder wege finden die man noch nicht kennt.

bilder und nachlese findet ihr später unter www.radlerfruen.de


----------



## Pepin (24. September 2005)

So hier die Nachlese mit den Bildern


----------



## Tomadi (24. September 2005)

Ja super tour, danke.

Ich habe es geschafft jeden Berg in der Tour hochzufahren und nicht zu schieben.                

Aber natürlich nicht zu vergessen Balu mit seinem Singelspeed und am weitesten auf den Berg gekommen. Nicht normal     

Hoffe bis bald
Tomadi


----------



## Udo1 (24. September 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

die Tour war super. Habe wieder Trails kennengelernt die ich noch nicht kannte.
Balu Du warst ein hervorragender Führer. 






Warten auf die Teilnehmer der Tour vor dem Troisdorfer Bahnhof.






Erste große Rast nach den HCM



Das Bike von BastiBO, sieht noch recht neu aus oder?




Abschluss der Fahrt am Troisdorfer Bahnhof.
Nachfolgend die OVL der Tour, nicht ganz vollständig, der Spicherwald fehlt wegen AKKUschwäche.

Bis demnächst.
Gruß Udo

Weiter Fotos hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?si=Balu&limit=&thumbsonly=0&perpage=12&cat=500&ppuser=21281&thumbcheck=0&page=1&sortby=&sorttime=&way=&cat=500&x=12&y=5


----------



## Pepin (24. September 2005)




----------



## Ommer (24. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

auch mir gefiel die heutige Tour sehr gut

für mich waren alle Wege neu, der Ho-Chi-Min-Pfad ist ja super!

Ein Lob an _*Christian*_, du bist ja ein zäher Bursche 

Danke fürs Mitfahren


Gruß Achim


----------



## Balu. (24. September 2005)

Freut mich das die Tour so gut angekommen ist bei allen Mitfahrern!   

Tomadi - Thomas
Cheetah - Frank
Udo1 - Udo
BastiBO - Basti 
Kettenfresser - Sven
Ommer Achim
Pepin - Michael
??? - Christian

Balu968 - Stefan

Danke an die Fotografen für die schönen Bilder und für die Tourauswertung, auch wenn ich kein Freund von GPS bin ist es doch mal schön zu sehen wie das Höhenprofil rot auf weiss ist !  

Bis zu nächsten Mal, ich freu mich !

P.S: Vielleicht Mittwoch im Königsforst ?!?


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2005)

Was soll ich sagen mal wieder eine Super Tour   und super nette Gleichgesinnte.   Die Tour begann am Troisdorfer Bahnhof und prompt ging es auch schon ( über Stufen   ) in Richtung Wahner Heide. Dort habe ich wieder mal schön neue Wege gesehen bzw. befahren.   Der knackigen Downhill an der Aggerbrücke war nicht von schlechten Eltern   . Dann ging es durch Lohmar ( Wer hat die Stadt dazwischen gebaut   ) zum Ho-Chi-Ming. Am Ausgang habe ich den anderen noch eine kleine Verlängerung der Pfades gezeigt. Ich hoffe die hat euch allem gefallen    Dann ging es nach einer kleine Pause wieder zurück zur Aggerbrücke und noch zwei Anstiege hinauf in die Heide und anschleißend zum Ausgangspunkt Bahnhof zurück. Ich bin dann nach Hause und hatte zum Schluss 70 Km auf dem Tacho.   
Balu an dich ein fettes Respekt  Tour
Nachfolgend die Tour ( Anfahrt sowie Nachhauseweg sind abzuziehen ) So kommt ca. 38 Km und ca.420 hm zusammen 
Höhenmeter ohne Garantie!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

Hallo
wer von den Mitfahren von Balu's Tour fährt diese auch mal mit mir??
Ich war ja leider hier unterwegs! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (25. September 2005)

Hallo Klaus,

ich würde Dir gerne die Tour zeigen. Müssen dann einen Termin ausmachen. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## hama687 (25. September 2005)

da wörd ich mich gerne anschliesen wenn ich darf?


----------



## meti (25. September 2005)

was war denn heute auf dem H-C-M los ? in 3 wochen bin ich auch mal dabei wenn ich darf .


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> ich würde Dir gerne die Tour zeigen. Müssen dann einen Termin ausmachen.
> 
> Gruß Udo


Hallo Udo
sehr gerne, aber können wir den Asphaltanteil am Anfang weglassen?
Sieht auf der Karte von Pepin nämlich so aus!

Wann hast du denn Zeit? In der Woche oder am Wochenende?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (25. September 2005)

Wir werden glaub ich noch öfter in der Wahner Heide fahren, findet sich bestimmt bald was zusammen zu fahren  



> aber können wir den Asphaltanteil am Anfang weglassen


Asphaltteil ist durch Lohmar auf Hin- u. Rückweg und vom Ausgang im Spicher Wald zurück zum Bahnhof


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden glaub ich noch öfter in der Wahner Heide fahren, findet sich bestimmt bald was zusammen zu fahren
> 
> 
> Asphaltteil ist durch Lohmar auf Hin- u. Rückweg und vom Ausgang im Spicher Wald zurück zum Bahnhof





> Hallo, wer von den Mitfahren von Balu's Tour fährt diese auch mal mit mir??


Meine Frage sollte dich nicht ausschließen!

Okay, dann hab ich es richtig erkannt, bloß das ich gedacht habe das Ihr vom Bahnhof zuerst nach Spich gefahren seit! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (25. September 2005)

> Meine Frage sollte dich nicht ausschließen!


Keine Angst, ich habe mich nicht ausgeschlossen gefühlt, du weißt doch jeder der Lust und Zeit hat kommt...
Ich habe nur die nächste Woche bis Freitag noch genug Zeit deshalb wollte ich mitfahren.


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst, ich habe mich nicht ausgeschlossen gefühlt, du weißt doch jeder der Lust und Zeit hat kommt...
> Ich habe nur die nächste Woche bis Freitag noch genug Zeit deshalb wollte ich mitfahren.



Hallo Stefan, ich kann die Woche fast immer!
Mittwoch ist der Tag an dem ich garnicht kann!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (25. September 2005)

> Mittwoch ist der Tag an dem ich garnicht kann!


Mittwoch bin ich eh im Königsforst !

Donnerstag würde mir passen, falls das für dich nicht mit dem Nightride kollidiert.

@ Udo !! Bitte melde dich !!
@ hama?? !! Dito


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch bin ich eh im Königsforst !
> 
> Donnerstag würde mir passen, falls das für dich nicht mit dem Nightride kollidiert.
> 
> ...



Geht bei mir ohne Lampe sowieso nicht! Die ist seit Freitag fritte!   

Welche Zeit??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (25. September 2005)

Uhrzeit is mir egal ! Würde sagen wir warten erstmal Udo und Hama687 ab.


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Uhrzeit is mir egal ! Würde sagen wir warten erstmal Udo und Hama687 ab.



Okay, ich glaube bei hama 687-Alex geht es erst Abends???
Sonst fahren wir am WE nochmal!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, ich glaube bei hama 687-Alex geht es erst Abends???
> Sonst fahren wir am WE nochmal!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Hmmm??? 
Samstags bin ich ja mit Alex an der LIESA!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (25. September 2005)

das ist noch abzuwarten weil ich kann nicht mit derk fahren ... diese woche geht nur morgen oder mittwoch sonst wörd es sehr eng werden selbst wenn treffen erst um 20 uhr währe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist noch abzuwarten weil ich kann nicht mit derk fahren ... diese woche geht nur morgen oder mittwoch sonst wörd es sehr eng werden selbst wenn treffen erst um 20 uhr währe



Hallo Alex!
Ich dachte, du wärst jetzt bei Frank-Cheetah untergekommen??

Mittwoch fährst du doch im Königsforst?? Und ich kann nicht!!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (25. September 2005)

> diese woche geht nur morgen oder mittwoch



hmmm... da is bei mir schlecht. Morgen fahre ich mit Tomadi ne Feierabendrunde im Kottenforst, Mittwoch wie gesagt Königsforst.

@ Klaus: Ich mach einfach Donnerstag nen Termin auf, dann kann jeder der Lust hat mitfahren. Bei dir eher mittag oder nachmittag ? Sonst würde ich 16.00 Uhr vorschlagen, da haben wenigstens noch einige ne Chance mitzukommen.


----------



## hama687 (25. September 2005)

jaein hab ihm mal ne pm geschrieben aber da kamm noch nichts zurück vllt wahr ich es auch schuld und hätte anrufen sollen aber das ging nicht  

ja mittwoch bin ich im Kfl ps warum bist du nicht dabei?


----------



## Balu. (25. September 2005)

> Sonst würde ich 16.00 Uhr vorschlagen


UUps... sehe gerade das es gestern knapp 4 Std. waren. Also wg. Dunkelheit besser 15.00 ??


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm... da is bei mir schlecht. Morgen fahre ich mit Tomadi ne Feierabendrunde im Kottenforst, Mittwoch wie gesagt Königsforst.
> 
> @ Klaus: Ich mach einfach Donnerstag nen Termin auf, dann kann jeder der Lust hat mitfahren. Bei dir eher mittag oder nachmittag ? Sonst würde ich 16.00 Uhr vorschlagen, da haben wenigstens noch einige ne Chance mitzukommen.



Ist mir egal! Wenn wir vorm dunklem Heim sind, geht es auch später? 
Ich weiß ja nicht wielang ihr für die 35 Km gebraucht habt!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> jaein hab ihm mal ne pm geschrieben aber da kamm noch nichts zurück vllt wahr ich es auch schuld und hätte anrufen sollen aber das ging nicht
> 
> ja mittwoch bin ich im Kfl ps warum bist du nicht dabei?



Hallo Alex,
schau mal hier 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (25. September 2005)

ah coll wo hab ich das den übersehn   thx @ red king


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> UUps... sehe gerade das es gestern knapp 4 Std. waren. Also wg. Dunkelheit besser 15.00 ??



Also was ist jetzt??? LMB oder nicht?
Sonst können wir auch am Sonntag oder will ich mit nach Boppard???

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (25. September 2005)

Ja,ja ... war nur zu blöd und habe aus versehen das Datum nicht geändert, und heute 16.00 is halt schon vorbei


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,ja ... war nur zu blöd und habe aus versehen das Datum nicht geändert, und heute 16.00 is halt schon vorbei



Super, habe mich eingetragen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ps warum bist du nicht dabei?



Weil ich dann mit meinem Neffen im der Spielgruppe bin!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Super, habe mich eingetragen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


Kann leider nicht habe den Tag schon verplant und dann noch Nachtschicht


----------



## Tomadi (28. September 2005)

Will auch mit. Kann aber nicht so ein scheiss !!!   

Gruß Tomadi

PS: Viel spaß


----------



## Reifenschinder (29. September 2005)

Hallo Kettenfresser
Ich bin neu hier ,und  freue mich auf unsere erste Tour über den Ho-Chi-Ming. Schöne Nachtschicht wünsche ich dir.


----------



## Redking (30. September 2005)

Reifenschinder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser
> Ich bin neu hier ,und  freue mich auf unsere erste Tour über den Ho-Chi-Ming. Schöne Nachtschicht wünsche ich dir.



Hallo Reifenschinder,

woher kommst du?

Willst du nur mit Kettenfresser Sven fahren?
Ansonsten werde wohl nächste Woche wieder fahren können.


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Oktober 2005)

Reifenschinder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser
> Ich bin neu hier ,und  freue mich auf unsere erste Tour über den Ho-Chi-Ming. Schöne Nachtschicht wünsche ich dir.



und wieder ein neues Gesicht, natürlich zeig ich dir gerne den Ho-Chi-Ming und den Lohmarer Wald , wann hättest du den Zeit und wo kommst du denn her  vielleicht können wir ja sogar ne ganze Tour draus machen wenn du Lust hast? Meld dich ganz einfach hier


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,


da ich für morgen noch keine Tour im LMB gefunden habe, schlage ich vor eine kleine Tour durch 7Gebirge.
Treffpunkt 12.30 Bahnhof SIEGBURG Vorplatz Haupteingang. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Das Mitglied SFA hat einen Link über den HCM veröffentlicht (Video über den HCM), den solltet ihr euch nicht entgehen lassen.

Hier könnt ihr in Ruhe bei einem Kölsch den HCM noch einmal abfahren. 

http://www.frosthelm.de/

unter der Rubrik "Kölner Trails" "Lohmar" findet ihr das Video


Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

gestern um 16:00 Uhr war wieder Start für die Freitägliche Bike & Run Tour.
Diesmal waren wir zu dritt.
Die Tour von Balu am letzten Sonnabend wurde in etwas gekürzter Streckenführung im Eiltempo nachgefahren. Abschluss der HCM mit Verlängerung
und einen kleinen Trail um die Fischteiche im Lohmaer Forst.



Teilnehmer: Udo1 (Udo) Gerhard, Mike von Bike & Run

War ne tolle Tour mit 17,2 km/h Durchschnitt ganz schön anstrengend für mich alten Mann. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem sich das Wetter doch vom der trockenen Seite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gezeigt hat, habe ich wieder eine kleine Erkundungstour unternommen . Heute habe ich das Lehmichsbachtal das zwischen Overath und Vilkerath liegt unter die Lupe genommne. Leider konnte ich nicht alle Wege fahren da das Wetter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gestern ja ziemlich feucht war. Trotzdem war die Gegend sehr interessant, dann habe ich mich über Heiligenhaus auf dem Heimweg gemacht. Zum Schluss kamen 40 km ,350 hm und ein Straßenanteil vom 63%    zustande.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Kettenfresser,



			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem sich das Wetter doch vom der trockenen Seite gezeigt hat, habe ich wieder eine kleine Erkundungstour unternommen . Heute habe ich das Lehmichsbachtal das zwischen Overath und Vilkerath liegt unter die Lupe genommne. Leider konnte ich nicht alle Wege fahren da das Wetter  gestern ja ziemlich feucht war. Trotzdem war die Gegend sehr interessant....


 
hört sich interessant an. Wir sollten am nächsten Sonnabend die Tour wiederholen . Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar weitere Fahrer mit.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Ommer (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Kettenfresser, 

meinst du das _Lehmbachtal_, von der B55 den Rotter Weg hoch und dann nach links?

Das könnte ich von Norden kommend über Hohkeppel erreichen, vorausgesetzt in Hohkeppel verlassen mich nicht meine Kräfte.....

Gruß Achim


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Oktober 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser,
> 
> meinst du das _Lehmbachtal_, von der B55 den Rotter Weg hoch und dann nach links?
> 
> Gruß Achim



*Lehmsbachtal* heißt der Bach glaube ich  . Liegt an der B55(Kölner Str.) Bin da den Wanderweg A3 hochgefahren und irgendwie in Leffelsend rausgekommen . Aber leider kenn ich mich da nicht aus!. Wie sieht es denn mit deinen Ortskenntnissen aus  



			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Das könnte ich von Norden kommend über Hohkeppel erreichen, vorausgesetzt in Hohkeppel verlassen mich nicht meine Kräfte.....
> 
> Gruß Achim



Keine Angst wir machen das schon,wenn wir einen Termin machen, wir sowieso schön langsam gefahren!



			
				Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser,
> hört sich interessant an. Wir sollten am nächsten Sonnabend die Tour wiederholen . Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar weitere Fahrer mit.
> 
> Gruß Udo



Können wir gerne machen , habe aber das ganze Wochenende Nachtschicht und habe nicht viel Zeit. Könnte 3-4 Std.   Und das Wetter darf nicht regnen!!


----------



## Ommer (4. Oktober 2005)

Sorry, 

du hast recht! Der Bach heißt _Lehmichsbach_. Die Straße, die von der Kölner Str. abgeht, heißt _Im Lehmbachtal. _Wo es ist, weiß ich jetzt, bin aber noch nie dort gewesen.

Von zuhause könnte ich das Sülztal runterbrettern über Georghausen bis Obersteeg fast ohne Asphalt, dann den Bökerberg hochkrabbeln und schon wär ich in Leffelsend...., die Zunge aus dem Hals hängend...

Gruß Achim


----------



## Balu. (5. Oktober 2005)

Servus,

hier mal für evtl. nicht ortskundige ne Karte auf der ich den/die Parkplätze markiert habe die ich als Treffpunkt meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Oktober 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> hier mal für evtl. nicht ortskundige ne Karte auf der ich den/die Parkplätze markiert habe die ich als Treffpunkt meine.


Leider kann ich am 08.10.05 nicht um 11:11Uhr , da bin ich noch am schlafen. Habe ja das ganze Wochenende Nachtschicht !


----------



## Balu. (5. Oktober 2005)

@ Hama687





Am Bahnhof beginnt die Fußgängerzone, wenn du aus dem Bahnhofsgebäude kommst rechts, dann halb links. Diese bis ganz zum Ende durchfahren, dann links -> Römerstr. und Verlängerung Altenratherstr. -> 2-3km folgen


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Oktober 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry,
> 
> du hast recht! Der Bach heißt _Lehmichsbach_. Die Straße, die von der Kölner Str. abgeht, heißt _Im Lehmbachtal. _Wo es ist, weiß ich jetzt, bin aber noch nie dort gewesen.
> 
> ...


Udo1 und Ommer was ist jetzt mit der Tour am Sonntag im Lehmsbachtal 
soll ich einen Termin reinsetzten oder nicht   
Der Start wäre in Overath an der Realschule bzw. Gymnasium ( Bild stelle ich noch rein )  
Uhrzeit von 14:30 Uhr bis max. 18:00 Uhr ( muss ja noch nach Hause und dann zur Nachtschicht )  
Also im Lehmsbachtal kenne ich mich nicht aus daher wird es eine Erkundungstour  ( mit hohem Straßenanteil)!


----------



## Udo1 (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Kettenfresser,

komme gerade von einer kurzen Tour aus dem Lohmaer Forst und Agger zurück.
Meine Unterschenkel voll zerkratzt und blutig und zu guter letzt noch vor der beginnenden Dunkelheit eine Nadel in den vorderen Reifen eingefahren . Gut das mein Mitfahrer eine Pumpe mit hatte.
Also zu der Tour am Sonntag, das wird bei mir leider nichts.  Ich fahre am Sonnabend bei BALU mit, da kann ich dann nicht auch noch am Sonntag verschwinden. Da bekomme ich 100% Ärger mit meiner Frau.

Laß es uns später noch einmal versuchen. Sonnabends wäre immer O.K. außer den 22.10.05

Gruß Udo


----------



## Ommer (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Kettenfresser,

zur Zeit bin ich sehr beschäftigt mit meiner Wasserversorgung, das Gesundheitsamt drängte mich seit langem einen neuen Brunnen zu bohren. Nun kommt der Brunnenbohrer diese Woche, da kann ich am Sonntag nicht mitfahren, muß mich ausruhen und um Familie kümmern. Aber wir verlieren den Lehmichsbach oder wie immer er heißen mag nicht aus dem Sinn!

Gruß  Achim


----------



## Balu. (7. Oktober 2005)

11 Mitfahrer bis jetzt + evtl.3 SSP und ich !!
Mit 15 Personen zu fahren ist durchaus schwierig. Aber um Bob den Baumeister zu zitieren: "Können wir das schaffen? Ja, wir schaffen das!!"

By the way: Streckenverlauf (vorläufig):


----------



## meti (7. Oktober 2005)

wo genau ist der startplatz für morgen (balu968 tour) ?
bitte um hilfe !


----------



## Balu. (7. Oktober 2005)

> wo genau ist der startplatz für morgen (balu968 tour) ?



Siehe Posting #417


----------



## meti (7. Oktober 2005)

Parkplatz Altenrather Strasse bin ja nicht blind nur wo genau ist der Parkplatz ?


----------



## Balu. (7. Oktober 2005)

@ Meti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Oktober 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser,
> komme gerade von einer kurzen Tour aus dem Lohmaer Forst und Agger zurück.
> Meine Unterschenkel voll zerkratzt und blutig und zu guter letzt noch vor der beginnenden Dunkelheit eine Nadel in den vorderen Reifen eingefahren . Gut das mein Mitfahrer eine Pumpe mit hatte.
> Also zu der Tour am Sonntag, das wird bei mir leider nichts.  Ich fahre am Sonnabend bei BALU mit, da kann ich dann nicht auch noch am Sonntag verschwinden. Da bekomme ich 100% Ärger mit meiner Frau.
> ...





			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser,
> zur Zeit bin ich sehr beschäftigt mit meiner Wasserversorgung, das Gesundheitsamt drängte mich seit langem einen neuen Brunnen zu bohren. Nun kommt der Brunnenbohrer diese Woche, da kann ich am Sonntag nicht mitfahren, muß mich ausruhen und um Familie kümmern. Aber wir verlieren den Lehmichsbach oder wie immer er heißen mag nicht aus dem Sinn!
> Gruß  Achim


Hallo Udo1 und Ommer danke für eure Antwort dann weiß ich ja beschied. Wie Ommer schon sagte 





> verlieren den Lehmichsbach oder wie immer er heißen mag nicht aus dem Sinn!


 . 
Ich wünsche dir Udo1 viel Spaß bei der Tour vom Balu ( wir ja ne menge los sein )  
Und dir Ommer viel Spaß beim Brunnen bohren


----------



## Cheetah (8. Oktober 2005)

Ja, liebe Narren, in weiniger als einer Stunde es ist soweit, um 11:11 startet der große Wahnerheide Karnevalsumzug.


----------



## Pepin (8. Oktober 2005)

jo ich geh mich mal verkleiden 

bis gleich   alaaf


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo 

die gute Nachricht Stand 16:30 Uhr dem Christian geht es besser. Er ist noch im Krankenhaus und wird noch untersucht. Wahrscheinlich eine kleine Gehirnerschütterung.






Balu die Tour war wieder super.








Hoffentlich fuhr Wingover im Verlauf der Tour zumindestens den HCM auf dem Hinterrad.






weiter Fotos siehe unten:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?si=tour+Balu+08.10.05&limit=&thumbsonly=0&perpage=12&cat=500&ppuser=21281&thumbcheck=0&page=1&sortby=&sorttime=&way=&cat=500&x=11&y=7

Stammtisch steht im LMB für den 28.10.05

Gruß Udo


----------



## hama687 (8. Oktober 2005)

schöne Tour 






den rest gibt hier : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/9029


----------



## Pepin (8. Oktober 2005)

bin froh das es so gut ausgegangen ist mit christian.

Hier auch meine Bilder 

Das von wingover find ich gut.

Balu war eine tolle Tour.

weiter so. mal gespannt wer am 17.10. in spich dabei ist.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

>



Schickes Bild   

Langsam entwickelst du dich ja zum Cheffotografen.

Mal wieder eine sehr feine Tour mit netten Mitmenschen. Der Dank geht an Balu, unseren Guide und natürlich auch an Udo- so ein Co-Guide ist bei so einer grossen Gruppe natürlich immer sehr nützlich.

....und gute Besserung an unseren Bruchpiloten Christian.
Eigentlich wäre eine fest installierte Unfallstation da an dem Steinbruch garnicht so schlecht


----------



## Pepin (8. Oktober 2005)

so nun bin ich auch mit dem bilder schauen fertig

tolle bilder dabei


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Uwe,



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....und gute Besserung an unseren Bruchpiloten Christian.
> Eigentlich wäre eine fest installierte Unfallstation da an dem Steinbruch garnicht so schlecht


 
die Idee ist gar nicht so unübel! 

Ich soll euch alle vom Christian grüßen. Er liegt im Kinderkrankenhaus in Sankt Augustin mit einer Halskrause, wahrscheinlich bis zum Montag. Ich werde ihn morgen besuchen und ihm die besten Genesungswünsche von euch allen übermitteln. Das Radfahren will er nichtaufgeben, er freut sich schon auf die nächste Tour.

Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (8. Oktober 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Udo uns alle anderen Teilnehmer der Tour.
Ist schon wieder einer zu schnell über den Table im Steinbruch gerauscht?

Schade das ich wiedermal nicht dabei war!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (8. Oktober 2005)

> Ist schon wieder einer zu schnell über den Tabel im Steinbruch gerauscht?



Jepp, du hast es leider genau erraten !
Gute Besserung nochmal an Christian von hieraus.

Dem Rest der Teilnehmer danke ich für die dennoch schöne Tour. 
Würde euch gerne alle mal auf oder neben dem Rad wiedersehen.

Sie ist länger geworden als geplant und das Tempo war höher als geplant, dennoch GEIL !


----------



## Balu. (8. Oktober 2005)

Mir stonn zusamme


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

kann mich den positiven Meinungen nur anschließen, tolle Tour und nette Leute  

Heute wurde ich vom HO-CHI-MING entjungfert  , klasse Trail, besonders wenn man den so, ähm, langsam fährt   

Bei mir standen 92,05 KM aufm Tacho, entsprechend bin ich jetzt platt, aber glücklich.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Redking (8. Oktober 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, du hast es leider genau erraten !
> Gute Besserung nochmal an Christian von hieraus.



Unbekannterweise wünsche ich Christian gute Besserung!
Ich weiß wie er sich fühlt! Musste auch zwei Wochen Halskrause tragen!
So sah mein Rad nach der schlechten Landung aus!






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (8. Oktober 2005)

danke an dich udo das du dich um christian gekümmert hast un uns anderen die weiterfahrt ermöglicht hast.

wenn du morgen hingehst bestell von mir und ich denke auch im namen der anderen liebe grüße und gute besserung.

freu mich schon auf die nächsten touren mit euch schöne gesellschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derLange69 (8. Oktober 2005)

Auch ich fand die Tour klasse, obwohl ich anschließend schon etwas kraftlos auf's Sofa gesackt bin   
Also Dank dem Guide Balu, der auch in Sachen Frisuren neue Trends setzt.  

Von mir natürlich auch gute Besserung an unser Crash-Kid und hier gibt's noch paar wenige Fotos:













Bis zum nächsten mal,
Stephan


----------



## Tomadi (9. Oktober 2005)

So langsam habe ich auch wieder ein paar Kräfte um mal zu schreiben. Die Tour war schön. Wie immer Danke Stefan  . Leider ist weder die Länge noch das Tempo in meiner Ausdauer  . Arbeite aber Wöchentlich dran. Ich hoffe ich habe euch durch das wachten nicht zu sehr gelangweilt. Danke auch an Frank der sich hinten super um mich gekümmert hat  .

@Udo: Bitte auch von mir schöne Grüße und gute Besserung am Christian  .

Hoffe wir sehen uns mal wieder   

Tomadi


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Oktober 2005)

Ja Balu , was machst du denn für Sachen   
Jetzt muss schon der erste ins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vom mir aus  * Gute Besserung Christan *
Der Steinbruch hat es ja in sich , Redking hat es da auch vor 4 Wochen gelegt. 
Und der Thomas musste erst wieder zu Kräften kommen um überhaupt zu schreiben .    Immer schön fleißig weiter üben   

Also ich glaube ich muss auch mal wieder mitfahren damit die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wieder sinkt


----------



## hama687 (9. Oktober 2005)

hatt einer für mich aus interesse die daten ? 

ps wo wollte balu den hin?


----------



## seven-hornets (9. Oktober 2005)

Das war eine schöne Tour! 

Danke an die Guides (Schluß-guides mit einbezogen). Bin recht froh, daß das mit Christian so glimpflich ausgegangen ist.

An dieser Stelle auch noch beste Genesungswünsche an das Crash-kid!

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß Achim


----------



## sibby08 (9. Oktober 2005)

Bin zwar (leider) nicht mitgefahren aber von mir auch gute Besserung an Christian.   

Sibby


----------



## Race4Hills (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

war schön Euch mal alle einwenig kennen zu lernen, die Tour war klasse und würde den Rest auch gerne gefahren sein, werde Uwe mal antriggern bezüglich der Daten.
Wie ich höre geht es mit Chriss wieder Bergauf, Ihm gute Besserung und schnelles zurück finder zu seinem Bike, denn ohne Bike fehlt Ihm was ?! 

Den Tabel bzw. Steinbruch sollten wir einfach meiden, wenn wir Touren mit vielen Bikern unternehmen, damit so etwas nicht wieder passiert.
Schon dreimal habe ich es erlebt in diesem Jahr 2005 das Sie den Tabel unterschätzen und Ihn nicht springen können, 2 wurden mit dem RTW ins Krankenhaus gebracht und einer ist ziehmlich glimpflich in die Pfütze eingetaucht aber auch hier ist der Helm beschädigt und muss durch einen neuen ersetzt werden.

Als kein Hals und Beinbruch wünsche ich Euch bis bald mal auf einer Neuen Runde vielleicht auch mal mit den 7Hills ( www.7hills.de )

Gruss Jens


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich soll euch für die Genesungswünsche von Christian danken.  Habe ihn heute besucht. Er sieht schon wieder fit aus. Morgen wird er entlassen. Er hofft so schnell wie möglich wieder mit uns auf Tour zu gehen. Na ja er soll sich erst einmal noch ein wenig erholen, dafür kann er ja noch die Ferienwoche nutzen.
	





Sieht eigentlich ganz ordentlich aus oder? 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Pepin (9. Oktober 2005)

*freu*


----------



## Tomadi (9. Oktober 2005)

cool cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Oktober 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich soll euch für die Genesungswünsche von Christian danken.  Habe ihn heute besucht. Er sieht schon wieder fit aus. Morgen wird er entlassen. Er hofft so schnell wie möglich wieder mit uns auf Tour zu gehen. Na ja er soll sich erst einmal noch ein wenig erholen, dafür kann er ja noch die Ferienwoche nutzen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das freut mich ja , dann war es ja nicht so schlimm  
Hoffendlich ist er bald wieder mit von der Partie


----------



## Race4Hills (9. Oktober 2005)

Hey Du siehst Klasse aus weiter so und "Gute Besserung"  


Gruss Jens


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

bin eben mal kurz die Tour Balu, von Sonnabend, nachgefahren. Das Wetter hat eine Radtour ja förmlich herausgefordert. Im Steinbruch hat man den oberen Weg mit abgeholzten Bäumen versperrt, auf ca. 60 cm Höhe abgeschlagen. 

Hat schon jemand für den nächsten Sonnabend eine Tour eingeplant? 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Balu. (10. Oktober 2005)

> Hat schon jemand für den nächsten Sonnabend eine Tour eingeplant?


Wie es aussieht, nein. Wäre aber wohl dabei wenn nix dazwischenkommt.


----------



## Redking (10. Oktober 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es aussieht, nein. Wäre aber wohl dabei wenn nix dazwischenkommt.


Ich auch, ich auch !   

Gruß
 Klaus


----------



## Balu. (10. Oktober 2005)

Wie wär´s mit ner reinen Heide Tour ?!?

@ Frank: Soll ich versuchen MartinM zu gewinnen ??


----------



## Cheetah (10. Oktober 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär´s mit ner reinen Heide Tour ?!?
> 
> @ Frank: Soll ich versuchen MartinM zu gewinnen ??



Jo!


----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2005)

Na dann Balu,



			
				Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär´s mit ner reinen Heide Tour ?!?


 
stell die Tour im LMB ein.  Sind ja schon einige Mitfahrer. Zumindestens Redking und die beiden Singlespeeder Cheetah und Udo1. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Balu. (10. Oktober 2005)

Werde ich wohl auch machen, oder MartinM, falls er mitkommt. Warte noch auf Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (10. Oktober 2005)

Habe gerade mit Martin telefoniert er kommt wohl evtl. nicht so lange, Termin ist eingetragen.


----------



## Redking (10. Oktober 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade mit Martin telefoniert er kommt wohl evtl. nicht so lange, Termin ist eingetragen.


Geil endlich fahr ich mal in Baden-Württemberg !   

Erster!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (10. Oktober 2005)

> Baden-Württemberg !


Danke für den Hinweis ! Ich hätt´s wohl gar nicht bemerkt


----------



## Redking (10. Oktober 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Hinweis ! Ich hätt´s wohl gar nicht bemerkt


Wär aber eine schöne Tour geworden!  
So fahr ich halt im guten alten NRW!  
So nach dann nach drei Wochen ohne richtiges biken geht es wieder los!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

am Freitag ist es wieder soweit.
Es startet die geführte Tour von Bike & Run. 

Start um 16:00 Uhr
Ort: 
Luisenstraße 29 
53721 Siegburg

Ich trage die Tour im LMB ein.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (12. Oktober 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> am Freitag ist es wieder soweit.
> Es startet die geführte Tour von Bike & Run.
> ...



Hallo Udo 
wenn ich fahre will ich lieber hier fahren! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Klaus,



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Udo
> wenn ich fahre will ich lieber hier fahren!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
viel Spaß,  scheint interessant zu sein. Leider schaffe ich es nicht mit der Zeit.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Tomadi (14. Oktober 2005)

Morgen, habe mich auch Eingetragen.

Ich werde auch vorher essen und auch genug Riegel mitnehmen.

Freue mich drauf.

Bis Samstag
Thomas


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Oktober 2005)

So habe alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt und mir morgen frei genommen   . 
Kenne zwar den Treffpunkt nicht   , aber das finde ich schon  . Notfalls rufe ich auf dem Handy an !


----------



## Redking (14. Oktober 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> So habe alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt und mir morgen frei genommen   .
> Kenne zwar den Treffpunkt nicht   , aber das finde ich schon  . Notfalls rufe ich auf dem Handy an !


Hallo Sven, 
wenn du willst hole ich dich am Aggerstadion um 9:40 Uhr ab?
Oder auch früher!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (15. Oktober 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> am Freitag ist es wieder soweit.
> Es startet die geführte Tour von Bike & Run.
> ...



@all:
War eine super Tour mit lauter netten Leuten  
2 hatten sich im LMB eingetragen und gekommen sind 13 (!) - was will man mehr? Hier von mir das Touren Profil. Das Ende weicht ab, da sich unsere Wege am Reiterhof Lohmar trennten. Bilder und einen Bericht zur Tour wird sicher bald von Udo folgen, der die Tour super geführt hat.

Sibby08


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2005)

Guten Morgen Jungs und Mädels,

Bericht kommt heute Nachmittag, ebenso die Bilder. 
War gestern bend noch mit meiner Frau beim Italiener und jetzt gehts gleich zur nächsten Tour. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo 
und vielen Dank Stefan, Martin, Udo für die schöne Tour heute.  
Natürlich an danke an alle anderen Mitfahrer.  

Die meisten Wege kannte ich doch meist aus der anderen Richtung!  
Sorry, das mein Antriebsstrang zum Schluß so ein Krach gemacht hat!  


Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels der Bike & Run Tour vom 14.10.05,

Bevor ich zur Tour losgefahren bin schaute ich noch einmal in LMB wieviel denn wohl mitfahren wollten. Es hatten sich noch zwei Mitfahrer angemeldet. Als ich bei Bike & Run ankam staunte ich nicht schlecht, insgesamt 13 Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrer, wie ihr nachfolgend sehen könnt.



Mit einer kleinen Zeitverzögerung ging es los in Richtung Brückberg-Kaserne parallel zur stillgelegten Bahntrasse durch den herbstlichen Wald weiter Richtung Aggerbrücke Lohmar-Altenrath. Von dort parallel zur Agger Richtung östlich Fliegenberg am KD Hügelgräber vorbei (Balus Lieblingsstrecke) 
Nach Überwindung einiger Baumstämme ging es zum Aggerdownhill.






Na ja die Bilder von der Abfahrt sind nicht sonderlich gelungen.
Nach der Agger ging es schnurstraks Richtung Lohmaer Wald Fischteichtrail und schnell zum Einstieg HCM. Vorher kam aber noch ein saftiger Anstieg versetzt mit einem Reitweg (sehr sandig war eigentlich nicht geplant ). Oben angelangt erst einmal durchatmen.






Nach der Pause ging es zügig über den HCM nach Siegburg zurück.
Am stärksten sind diesmal unsere zwei Mitfahrerinnen gefahren.
Es war eine schöne Tour mit netten Leuten bis in 14 Tagen bei der nächsten Bike & Run Tour, wieder Start 16:00 Uhr.

weitere Bilder nachfolgend
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?si=14.10.05&limit=&thumbsonly=0&perpage=12&cat=500&ppuser=21281&thumbcheck=0&page=1&sortby=&sorttime=&way=&cat=500&x=17&y=1

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?si=14%2C10%2C05&limit=&thumbsonly=0&perpage=12&cat=500&ppuser=21281&thumbcheck=0&page=1&sortby=&sorttime=&way=&cat=500&x=12&y=5

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Mitbiker der Balu und Martin Tour von heute durch die Wahner Heide,

Dank den Führern der Tour, war interessant und schön. Einige Abschnitte kannte ich noch nicht.















http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/187628/size/big/cat/500/page/1 
Kurze Pause am Ende des 2. Abschnuittes des HCM




weitere Bilder gibt es hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?si=balu+15.10.05&limit=&thumbsonly=0&perpage=12&cat=500&ppuser=21281&thumbcheck=0&page=1&sortby=&sorttime=&way=&cat=500

Bis demnächst.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Oktober 2005)

Also hier kommen meine Eindrücke von der Tour vom 15.10.05.
Der Treffpunkt hatte sich mal wieder geändert  , was ich in der Fahrzeit nicht berücksichtigt habe . So habe ich auf die Tube gedrückt und kam 5 min. vor 10 Uhr an. Aber dort waren erst 3 Leute   , aber nur 10 min. später waren es dann 10 Leute .
Dann führte uns Balu und/oder Martin durch die Wahner Heide sehr schön Strecken   nur etwas sandig   was nicht mein Lieblingsbelag ist.    . Aber zum Glück hatten andere Fahrer auch damit zu kämpfen.  Danach über den Aggerbrücken Downhill ( diesmal runter gefahren    ) ging es durch Lohmar hoch zum HCM . Dort hoch ging mir doch schon etwas die puste aus  . Oben dann noch den HCM+Verlängerung runter und nach Verabschiedung einiger Teilnehmer   , wieder hoch ( da ging fast gar nichts  mehr   )in Richtung Downhill Pferdehof. Dort habe ich mich von den anderen verabschiedet und habe den Heimweg angetreten. Zum Schluss kam ich nach 55 Km und 650 hm doch sehr erschöpft zu Hause an.
Fazit:
Sehr schöne wenn auch für mich sehr schnelle Tour   mit wieder unbekannten Wegen.  
Von mir aus immer wieder gerne , aber etwas langsame wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Kettenfresser,

wie versprochen stelle ich für den Freitag eine Tour ins LMB.
Treffpunkt diesmal bei dir in Wahlscheid.
Treffpunkt: 
Wahlscheiderstrasse 18 (müsste eine Tankstelle und ein Fordhändler sein)
Startzeit 16:00 Uhr
Strecke: Ich dachte so in Richtung HONRATH-HÖVEN-DORBUSCH-BREIDE-DAHLHAUS-weiter durch die Wälder Richtung HEILIGENHAUS-OVERATH und zurück. Diesmal schööööön langsam!!!! 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Oktober 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser,
> 
> wie versprochen stelle ich für den Freitag eine Tour ins LMB.
> Treffpunkt diesmal bei dir in Wahlscheid.
> ...



Die Tankstelle heißt "Wasser". Sehr schön habe da ja einen kurzen Anfahrtsweg  
Die Richtung kenne ich zwar aber nur auf der Strasse  , aber ich lass mich überraschen wo du mich(uns) hinführt.   
Die Startzeit um 16:00 Uhr halte ich doch etwas spät    Eine Halbe Stunde früher wäre mir auch recht , schließlich wir es ja schön früh dunkel   
Schön langsam finde ich super  ,


----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2005)

O.K. Start 15:30 Uhr


Gruß Udo


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Oktober 2005)

Udo1(LMB) schrieb:
			
		

> Ort : 53721 Siegburg
> 
> Gruß Udo


Hallo Udo bitte ändere noch den Ort im LMB  *53721 Siegburg*  , Wahlscheid gehört doch zu Lohmar also *53797 Lohmar*  , sonst sucht jeder die Wahlscheiderstr. in Siegburg.


----------



## hama687 (20. Oktober 2005)

fährt wer am samstag in der heide und hatt lust mich mit zu nähmen ?


----------



## Redking (21. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> fährt wer am samstag in der heide und hatt lust mich mit zu nähmen ?


Hallo Alex,
ich würde fahren aber mein Rad ist nicht fahrbereit!
Obwohl ich könnte das alte nehmen!  
Ich muss aber um 15 Uhr fertig sein mit Radfahren habe danach noch einen Termin!

Kannst du schon um 10 Uhr morgens ?
Dann gibt es eine kleine gemütliche Runde! Eintragen!! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (21. Oktober 2005)

bin dabei bis 10 uhr


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Kettenfresser,

unsere gemeinsame Tour heute war Klasse. Der dritte Mitfahrer, der kurzfristig abgesagt hat, weiß gar nicht was er alles verpasst hat.
Das Wetter stimmte und die Höhenmeter waren wohl auch ganz O.K. 
Leider ist unser gemeinsames Foto im Wald nicht scharf genug. Dafür aber das Foto von Deinem Abgang nach vorn.
Ich habe auf jedenfall heute wieder Trail kennengelernt, die ich noch nicht kannte. Die Tour in den Bereich HOFFNUNGSTAL bis HEILIGENHAUS müssen wir unbedingt noch einmal wiederholen, da wir ja noch nicht alle Trails mitgenommen haben.












Gruß Udo


----------



## Pepin (21. Oktober 2005)

ich will dann auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
werde jetzt mal mein Bike für morgen früh präparieren!
Also neues Kettenblatt und Kette!

Bis morgen

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Oktober 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser,
> unsere gemeinsame Tour heute war Klasse. Der dritte Mitfahrer, der kurzfristig abgesagt hat, weiß gar nicht was er alles verpasst hat.
> Das Wetter stimmte und die Höhenmeter waren wohl auch ganz O.K.
> Leider ist unser gemeinsames Foto im Wald nicht scharf genug. Dafür aber das Foto von Deinem Abgang nach vorn.
> ...


Was soll ich da noch hinzufügen    
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht Udo mit dir zu fahren   bis auf meinen Abgang    , leider war auch die Kette im späteren Tour verlauf am knacken , hoffendlich hat das Schaltauge bzw. Schaltung nicht abbekommen    , werde das heute Nachmittag mal unter die Lupe nehmen.
Zur Tour ist zusagen , war richtig super tolles Wetter ( kein Regen ) und später lachte sogar die Sonne   
Die Wege waren durch den Regen etwas schwierig zu fahren , aber wir kamen überall durch , auch wenn wir ein Paar mal schieben mussten. 
Die Uphills waren nicht schlecht und die Downhills bzw. Trails waren klasse   
Wusste gar nicht das es solche schöne Strecken in meiner Gegend gibt.
Das Tempo war angenehm für mich,  so( langsam   ) kann es weiter gehen  
Hier noch das Höhenprofil , leider müssen ca. 100 hm abgezogen werden.
Hm ohne Gewähr !!!


----------



## Redking (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo @ Mitbiker,
hier regnet es, also schön wasserdicht anziehen!

Bis gleich 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Oktober 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> ...Abgang    , ....


Ach habe ich total vergessen zu erwähnen , leider habe ich bei meine Abflug auch leichte Blessuren davon getragen   , als ich die Radhose auszog , kam eine linke "grün-blaue" Wade zum vorscheinen    , diese wird zur Zeit mit Salbe gekühlt .


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Kettenfresser,

Die heutige Tour war Klasse. Klaus ( REDKING) führte uns durch die Heide auf den Rot gekennzeichneten Wegen. Nach dem der Regen beim Start in TROISDORF nachlies begann es beim Erreichen des Waldrandes wieder ordentlich an zu regnen .

Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung! 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo REDKING,

die Tour heute hat Spaß gemacht, trotz Wasser von oben, von unten und von innen. 
Wir hatten ja alles dabei, schööööne Wasserdurchfahrten sowie Uphills und Downhills.




Hier sind die 4 Wasserfesten abgelichtet





Klaus alias REDKING beim Überwinden einer Schlüsselstelle.








Udo folgte mit verbissenem Gesicht



Hama 968 folgte mit festem Pedaltritt



Eigentlich sah es gar nicht so feucht aus, aber es war feucht 

Alle Fotos hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/all/si/Heidetour

Danke Klaus die Tour war wieder einmal Klasse.

Euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende bis zur nächsten Tour.

Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (22. Oktober 2005)

*Schwimmen auf dem Bike für Anfänger * 

tja schöne Tour besonders die Unter Wasser Trails ( 99% der Tour ) waren der Hammer nur wo war der Bade Meister


----------



## Ommer (22. Oktober 2005)

*Schööön* naß wars heute in der Heide, und angenehme Temperatur. 

Zuhause war dann Duschen angesagt, erst das Bike, dann der Mensch.
Hab eben noch Sand aus dem Auge gekratzt.

Ein besonderes Erlebnis, Danke fürs Mitnehmen und Warten!

Gruß Achim


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

*Herbstliches Cannondale-Testfahren* Di., 25. Okt. 2005, ab 14:00 Uhr.
Veranstaltungsort ist der Parkplatz Franzhäuschen bei Heide, 
050°49,25 N+ 007°15,82O.
Ab 17:30 Uhr könnt ihr eure Night-Rider- Fähigkeiten und Beleuchtungen von Sigma, Lupine und LED erproben. 

http://www.bikeandrun.net/

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (23. Oktober 2005)

Bitte schön für diese Badelatschen Tour 





*Wasser steht nochimmer im Schuh*

Nachdem ich gestern und heute nicht dazu gekommen bin, folgt der Bericht!  

Obwohl ich muss mich nur bei den Mitfahren, die durch ihre Durchhaltevermögen geglänzt haben, bedanken,
 denn sie haben alles schon ausreichend dokumentiert!  

Achso wir sind schön im Regen losgefahren,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nachdem endlich alle fahren wollten und dann etwas durch die überschwemmte Wahner Heide geradelt!
Erst Richtung Spich dann zum Flughafen und zurück zum Leyenweiher.
Dort wollten alle noch etwas fahren, also noch Zick Zack Richtung Lohmar! Dort sind wir noch hoch nach Altenrath und dann zurück!

Die gestrigen Wasserratten waren:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] Udo1
[email protected]




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute wie schon mit Udo1 abgesprochen habe ich für diese Wochenende eine Tour reingesetzt . Keine Angst das Tempo wird langsam sein.  . Wer will kann sich gerne eintragen siehe *LMB*


----------



## Redking (26. Oktober 2005)

@ All

So ich habe eine erschreckende Neuigkeit für alle Biker die auch mal gerne in der Wahner Heide biken! 
Die Bundeswehr will das ganze Terrain für sich!    
Die Wege die zur Zeit betreten und befahren werden dürfen seien auch schon nicht mehr aktuell!  

Ab November gibt es wohl einen Anhörungszeitraum indem Bürger sich äußern dürfen wie die Heide genutzt werden soll! 
Genaueres werde ich Freitagmittag erfahren! 
Dies werde ich den Leuten die am Stammtisch  teilnehmen dann erklären und vielleicht auch eine Unterschriftenaktion starten!

Open Trails

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (26. Oktober 2005)

Ich lach mich krank!
In Pusemuckel und sonst wo in der Einöde, macht die BW dicht, und im Ballungsraum Köln/Bonn ballern die demnächst rum. Oder machen andere Männerspiele.


----------



## Redking (26. Oktober 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lach mich krank!
> In Pusemuckel und sonst wo in der Einöde, macht die BW dicht, und im Ballungsraum Köln/Bonn ballern die demnächst rum. Oder machen andere Männerspiele.



Hallo Frank,
das würde ich auch gerne, aber leider sieht es sehr ernst aus!  
Pro Forma soll wohl nur die Anhörung der Bürger stattfinden!   

Dann werde ich wohl mal mit dem Ratsmitglied, das ich persönlich kenne, reden müssen und seine Partei auf unsere Seite zerren!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (26. Oktober 2005)

Ich sags mal so:
Willkommen in Absurdistan.


----------



## Redking (26. Oktober 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sags mal so:
> Willkommen in Absurdistan.



Ja, Frank sehe ich auch so.
Früher als die Belgier die Heide in Beschlag hatten gab es nicht so viel Ärger.

Gute 
Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (26. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> *Dann werde ich wohl mal mit dem Ratsmitglied, das ich persönlich kenne, reden müssen und seine Partei auf unsere Seite zerren!*Gruß
> Klaus



Wahlalternative "Fläätdrop Köln Kalk-Süd"



sorry ...


----------



## Splash (26. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> So ich habe eine erschreckende Neuigkeit für alle Biker die auch mal gerne in der Wahner Heide biken!
> Die Bundeswehr will das ganze Terrain für sich!
> Die Wege die zur Zeit betreten und befahren werden dürfen seien auch schon nicht mehr aktuell!
> ...
> Open Trails



Dann sollten wir uns in geeigneter Form dagegen wehren und beim Stammtisch wirklich darüber reden, was wir machen können. Wenn wir gemeinsam aktiv werden, haben wir dabei auch sicherlich ein höheres Gewicht.

OPEN TRAILS !!​
PS: Ich wollte zum Stammtisch noch eine Unterschriftenliste wegen dem aktuellen Vorgehen im Trentino mitbringen. Es wäre schön, wenn wir uns da auch solidarisch zeigen würden.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,



			
				sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hier für alle mal ein paar Impressionen von dem gestrigen Cannondale Test in Franzhäuschen bei Siegburg/Lohmar.
> Es war gut organisiert. Das Wetter hätte aber besser sein können.
> Danke an Bike+Run, das habe ich hier in der Umgebung bei noch keinen Bike Laden erlebt!
> ...


 
ich kann mich nur den Worten von Sibby anschließen. Die Connondale Testfahrt am 25.10. FRANZHÄUSCHEN war einfach Klasse. Endlich mal das machen, was man mit dem eigenen Rad nicht so gerne macht, testen bis die Federung an den Anschlägen abrupt zum Stillstand kommt und die Radachsen
gerade noch so aus den Schlammlöchern schauen. Die Schaltung voll Dreck ist und immer noch schaltet. Also eine rund um gelungenen Veranstaltung für kleine und große Jungs. 

Gruß Udo

Weitere Bilder hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?mcats=all&si=Testfahrt+25.10.05&what=allfields&name=&when=0&whenterm=&condition=and


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Oktober 2005)

So nachdem sich keiner auf  meine Tour gemeldet hab    , habe ich die Tour rausgenommen. 
Werde aber am Wochenende unterwegs sein, wer will soll sich einfach hier melden.
Aber ich fahre schön langsam


----------



## hama687 (28. Oktober 2005)

sonntag währe interessant... wo willste den hin?.... wie viele km und wie viele hm   ??^^


----------



## Ommer (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Kettenfresser, 

welche Tour hast du rausgenommen?

wo?

wann?   Sonntag vormittag?

hab ich was verpasst?

Gruß Achim


----------



## Derk (28. Oktober 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> So nachdem sich keiner auf  meine Tour gemeldet hab    , habe ich die Tour rausgenommen.
> Werde aber am Wochenende unterwegs sein, wer will soll sich einfach hier melden.
> Aber ich fahre schön langsam



Dann wärst Du ja auch ein Richtiger für :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1559


----------



## Balu. (28. Oktober 2005)

Servus Sven und Co.,

ich frage mal Tomadi wg. Sonntag, das würde ich wohl auch noch schaffen. Der ist mom. auch krank.


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Oktober 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser,
> welche Tour hast du rausgenommen?
> wo?
> wann?   Sonntag vormittag?
> ...



Die Tour wäre am Samstag , hatte vor das Naffbachtal anzufahren , dann durch das Wenigerbachtal nach Seelscheid und zurück  . Ca . 20-25 km mit ca. 450 hm , Zeit ca. 03:00 Std.  
Kann aber die Streckenlänge auch umbauen , oder eine ganz andere Strecke fahren    ( länger und mehr hm  )
Wenn aber schön langsam  


			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wärst Du ja auch ein Richtiger für :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1559



Ist mir eine spur zu lange und etwas zu viele hm   .Aber ich wünsche dir und deinen Mitfahrern viel Spass  



			
				Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Sven und Co.,
> 
> ich frage mal Tomadi wg. Sonntag, das würde ich wohl auch noch schaffen. Der ist mom. auch krank.



Am Sonntag kann ich nicht ,  

*Aber ich wünsche allen kranken gute Besserung.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomadi (3. November 2005)

Morgen Mädels,

bin wieder so weit fit. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.

MfG
Tomadi


----------



## Balu. (4. November 2005)

Für den nächsten der in der Wahner Heide meckert:


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. November 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Für den nächsten der in der Wahner Heide meckert:



Das würde ich mir nie erlauben   . Der Belag ist halt nicht so mein Ding  . 

P.S. Wie geht es deinem Rahmen


----------



## Udo1 (8. November 2005)

Hallo,

wer hat Lust am Sonnabend für eine längere Tour im Bereich

WAHLSCHEID-SCHLEEHECKEN-HOFFNUNGSTAL-BLEIFELD-LÜDERICH-GROSSLÖDERICH-KLEINSCHWAMMBORN-DAHLHAUS-BRAMBACH 

Treffpunkt: Tankstelle in WAHLSCHEID
Zeit 10:00 Uhr

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (8. November 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wer hat Lust am Sonnabend für eine längere Tour im Bereich
> 
> ...


Hallo Udo,
setzt du den Termin ins LMB?? 
Ich werde versuchen das ich mit kommen kann! Wielange brauchen wir??
Will ca 15 Uhr zurück sein!
Muss noch ein paar Punkte für diese Woche holen sonst steinigen mich die anderen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (9. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Udo,
> setzt du den Termin ins LMB??
> Ich werde versuchen das ich mit kommen kann! Wielange brauchen wir??
> Will ca 15 Uhr zurück sein!
> ...




Wahre Worte Klaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (9. November 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wahre Worte Klaus.


Hi Volker,
Nach dem Motto:

Langsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (9. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Volker,
> Nach dem Motto:
> 
> Langsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen!
> ...



*MÜHSAM * ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen  

Udo


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2005)

Hallo REDKING,



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Udo,
> setzt du den Termin ins LMB??
> Ich werde versuchen das ich mit kommen kann! Wielange brauchen wir??
> Will ca 15 Uhr zurück sein!
> ...


habe den Termin ins LMB gesetzt. Sind um 15:00 Uhr wieder zurück.

Wer am Freitag mit Beleuchtung mitkommen will, ist gerne willkommen.
Start: 15:45 Uhr Siegburg Wolsdorfer Straße Gaststätte Riemberger Hof 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Pepin (9. November 2005)

hi ihr wollte mich auch noch mal melden bin ab 14.11. wieder auf tour.

Hoffe wir sehen uns dann wieder


----------



## Redking (9. November 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> *MÜHSAM * ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen
> 
> Udo


Hallo sibby08 (Udo)

Nein, im Winterpokal langsam, so kommt mehr Zeit und weniger Kilometer auf die Uhr!


@ Udo 1:
Wo ist das?? Riembergerhof?? Straße bitte!  
Gefunden: An der Papagei!  

So muss jetzt nur noch Ausgang bekommen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. November 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wer hat Lust am Sonnabend für eine längere Tour im Bereich
> 
> ...


Leider habe ich das Wochenende Spätschicht !


----------



## Pepin (10. November 2005)

morgen für kurzentschlossene

Tour am mtb-treff-spich.de


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2005)

Hallo,

bin gerade von meiner Freitagabendtour zurück. Dabei habe ich meine zukünftige Lampe getestet.
Nightpro expert 6V 5A 24W, bin mit dieser Lampe sehr zufrieden. Es war noch eine Sigmar mit von der Partie.
Der Unterschied zwischen der Sigma Mirage und der Nightpro expert ist ungefähr so wie Kerze zu Taschenlampe (wobei die Kerze die Sigma ist) 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Splash (11. November 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> bin gerade von meiner Freitagabendtour zurück. Dabei habe ich meine zukünftige Lampe getestet.
> Nightpro expert 6V 5A 24W, bin mit dieser Lampe sehr zufrieden. Es war noch eine Sigmar mit von der Partie.
> Der Unterschied zwischen der Sigma Mirage und der Nightpro expert ist ungefähr so wie Kerze zu Taschenlampe (wobei die Kerze die Sigma ist)




Dann schau Dir in dem Vergleich noch mal die Nightpro Pro Elite an (20W+15W=35W). Evtl könnte sich der Aufpreis lohnen, zumal die Expert n Bleiakku hat, wärend die Pro Elite mit NiMH Akku daher kommt. Weitere Infos bekommst Du hier: http://marwiusa.com
Wenn Du die Pro Expert mal in Action sehen willst, dann können wir ja mal zusammen biken. Bezahlt hab ich 129  + 6  Porto ...


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2005)

Hallo,

die heutige Tour stand ganz unter dem Zeichen Winterpokal. Mitfahrer waren REDKING, Udo1 und Christian.
Die Tour führte uns bei trockenem Wetter entlang der Agger und der Sülz Richtung Wahlscheid. In Hitzhof wurde wir über eine kurze Strecke von einem ausgewachsenen Hausschwein (Sau) eskortiert, wollte unbedingt mit uns mitommen. Es ging weiter über etwas breitere Wege und schöne kleine Trails zum LÜDERICH. Von dort über Wege die im Nichts endeten. Was bedeutet neue Wege markieren und weiter über Groß und Kleinschwammborn wieder in Richtung Aggertal zurück nach Siegburg. 
Die reine Fahrzeit betrug 5 Stunden, was gleich das Punktekonto erhöhte. Die Gesamtstrecke betrug bis zu mir 67 km.









Gruß Udo1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (13. November 2005)

Hallo Udo,

danke für die schöne Tour!  

Schönen Sonntag

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (16. November 2005)

Hallo,


Pepin hat ja für Freitag 17.15 Uhr eine Tour eingestellt.
Meine Lampe wird am Freitag noch nicht zur Verfügung stehen.

Wer hat Interesse bei einer Tour ab Siegburg 15:00 Uhr mitzufahren.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. November 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Pepin hat ja für Freitag 17.15 Uhr eine Tour eingestellt.
> ...



Also habe das ganze Wochenende Frühschicht !
Meine Frage an dich : Wo willst du hin ? Wie lange soll es gehen ?
Ich komme um 14:30 Uhr nach Hause, daher ist 15:00 Uhr zu früh für mich , es sei denn Ihr fahrt in meine Richtung   
Und wenn es regnet fahrt ich nicht mit ( bei den Temperaturen    )


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2005)

Hallo Kettenfresser,


			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Also habe das ganze Wochenende Frühschicht !
> Meine Frage an dich : Wo willst du hin ? Wie lange soll es gehen ?
> Ich komme um 14:30 Uhr nach Hause, daher ist 15:00 Uhr zu früh für mich , es sei denn Ihr fahrt in meine Richtung
> Und wenn es regnet fahrt ich nicht mit ( bei den Temperaturen  )


Also es wird ziemlich schnell dunkel, werde nicht in Deine Richtung fahren, sondern in Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre-Altenbödingen (auch wenn es regnet, wegen der Punkte im Winterpokal  ).
Kannst ja mal Deinen Schichtplan für die nächsten Wochenenden bekanntgeben, dann kann ich mich darauf einrichten und meine Touren in Deine Richtung planen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. November 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser,
> 
> Also es wird ziemlich schnell dunkel, werde nicht in Deine Richtung fahren, sondern in Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre-Altenbödingen (auch wenn es regnet, wegen der Punkte im Winterpokal  ).
> Kannst ja mal Deinen Schichtplan für die nächsten Wochenenden bekanntgeben, dann kann ich mich darauf einrichten und meine Touren in Deine Richtung planen.
> ...


Hätte mit morgen sowieso nicht geklappt habe heute 58 km zurückgelegt , und werde morgen nur ne kleine runde drehen.

Nächstes Wochenende habe ich frei. Bedeutet Freitag morgen komme ich aus der Nachtschicht und Montag morgen muss ich zur Frühschicht ! Wenn das Wetter ohne Regen auskommt bin ich dabei 
P.S Habe heute 14 Punkte gemacht


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2005)

Hallo Kettenfresser und andere Biker rund um Siegburg,

nächsten Sonnabend 10.00 Uhr die nächste Tour von Bike & Run.

http://www.bikeandrun.net/index.htm 
_Mountainbiking im und um das Siebengebirge._
_*Der nächste Termin:*_
_*26. Nov. 05*_
_Unsere gemischte MTB-Gruppe trifft sich nun alle 14 Tage samstags um 10:00 Uhr vor dem Laden und startet zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrten in die wilderen Teile des Rheinlandes. Führen wird die Touren Udo Witt._
_Schwitzen erwünscht! _
_Der Spaß geht vor: Gemeinsam losfahren und gemeinsam ankommen, unabhängig von Leistungsstand, Alter und Geschlecht. Also auch Fahranfänger kommen auf ihre Kosten und sind gerne gesehen. Da wir kein eingeschriebener Verein sind, fahrt ihr auf eigenes Risiko. Bitte unbedingt Helm mitbringen und auch aufsetzen!!! _

*Also ich werde die Tour ins LMB setzen. *

*Gruß Udo*


----------



## Pepin (18. November 2005)

war heute wieder alleine in der heide unterwegs bis zur scheiderhöhe

wer ist den sonntag mit dabei? 14Uhr


----------



## Schnegge (18. November 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> war heute wieder alleine in der heide unterwegs bis zur scheiderhöhe
> 
> wer ist den sonntag mit dabei? 14Uhr


Hi Pepin,

bin angemeldet. Muss nur mal schauen wie lang ich von Seelscheid bis Troisdorf brauche... 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Pepin (18. November 2005)

das kann ich dir auch nicht genau sagen also von der aggerbrücke in lohmar ca. 30 min bei zügigem tempo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (18. November 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> war heute wieder alleine in der heide unterwegs bis zur scheiderhöhe
> 
> wer ist den sonntag mit dabei? 14Uhr



Hallo Michael,
ich wollte mit aber ich habe zulange in dem Möbelhaus geschaut!
Deswegen habe ich auch erst 99 Punkte!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (19. November 2005)

So jetzt bin ich wieder zurück von meinem Nightride!

Um 22:45 ging es bei schönsten Mondlicht los!  

Am Aggerstadion vorbei  in die Heide bis nach Lohmar!
Dort kreuzte ein Reh meinen Weg.
An der Hauptschule in den Wald! Dann Richtung Ho Chi Ming!
*Okay ,der ist nicht ohne Licht zu fahren! * 

Aber den Downhill Richtung Pferdehof kann ich auch *ohne Licht* fahren!   
Dann Richtung Agger und nach Hause.
Fahrzeit 1:15:31 Stunden
Strecke 19,66 Km

So jetzt freu auf die Tour morgen früh mit Frank!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (23. November 2005)

Heute Abend war die Heide teilweise gefroren!  

Netter Nightride mit Pepin & Helmut!  

Leider hatte irgendwer Pepin den Hinterreifen aufgeschlitzt!  
Trotzdem ist er mit seinem Trekkingrad mit gekommen!   

Bei mir verklebte der gefrorene Matsch den Schaltzug so das ich nicht mehr schalten konnte.  

Wir drei hatten einen Nightride mit spärlicher Beleuchtung!  

Gruß
Klaus

P.S.: Mittwoch-Ruhetag


----------



## Pepin (23. November 2005)

trotz allem war es mal eine etwas andere tour   

und ohne licht war es ein echter nightride.

heute werde ich mir erst mal einen neuen hinterreifen besorgen

danke für die motivation


----------



## Delgado (23. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Mittwoch-Ruhetag



Wird auch Zeit   
Am Besten Donnerstag auch noch


----------



## Redking (23. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wird auch Zeit
> Am Besten Donnerstag auch noch



Bei deinen Punkten gestern muss ich mir das aber noch mal gründlich überlegen!  

Außerdem hat mich noch jemand gemeint das er mich überholen will.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (24. November 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser und andere Biker rund um Siegburg,
> 
> nächsten Sonnabend 10.00 Uhr die nächste Tour von Bike & Run.
> 
> ...




Hallo,
hab mich mal angemeldet, je nach Wetterlage kann ich es sein, dass ich mich wieder abmelden muss! Auf jeden Fall sehen wir uns ja morgen beim Stammtisch.


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. November 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser und andere Biker rund um Siegburg,
> 
> nächsten Sonnabend 10.00 Uhr die nächste Tour von Bike & Run.
> 
> ...


Sorry Udo ist mir doch etwas zu früh und zu lange . Aber ich wünsche dir und den anderen viel Spass


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. November 2005)

Aber ich werde morgen ne ( 10-12 Punkte ) Runde drehen , wenn schönes Wetter ist. Werde mich was in der Wahner Heide sowie am HCM aufhalten, mal sehen wo mich(uns) der Weg hinführt . 
Start wäre so gegen 13:00 UHr 
Falls jemand Interesse hat mitzukommen dann soll er sich einfach hier melden .


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2005)

Hallo,

hier ein kurzer Tourbericht der Bike & Runtour vom 26.11.05
Mein Dank an das Team von Bike & Run die mir das Cannondale vom Chef für diese Ausfahrt vorbereitet hatten, sodass insgesamt 4 Rohlofffahrer an den Start gingen.
Teilnehmer seht ihr auf nachfolgenden Foto:




Start war pünktlich um 10.10 Uhr bei Bike & Run. 



Die Tour führte durch Wollsdorf auf einen kurzen Trail Richtung Stallberger Wald. Weiter durch den herbstlichen Wald Richtung Kaldauen. Nach den ersten Anstiegen erreichten wir den Steinbruch.


 

 





 

 







Diesmal ohne Rettungswagen und Notarzt. Nach dem Steinbruch gings weiter 
ins Wahnbachtal und wieder rauf Richtung Happerschoß. Hier war diesmal der Werzeugkasten von Frank gefordert, der wie immer, alles im großen Sack dabei hatte. Großer Dank an Frank. 
Der Trail von Happerschoß in Richtung Allner wurde von großen Baumstämmen versperrt, die von uns einen Hürdenlauf mit Rädern abverlangten.
Auf der Siegenhard, oberhalb Weingartsgasse, hatten wir einen hervorragenden Fernblick bis nach KÖLN. Von dort ging es weiter Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre, weiter über Gut Umschoß zum Ausgangspunkt des HCM-Pfades. 


 

 


Der HCM wurde zügig überwunden, dort trafen wir noch Alex. Er schloß sich uns für das letzte Teilstück Bergabfahrt Reiterhof weiter zum Ausgangspunkt Siegburg an.




Dank an alle Mitfahrer, es hat mir und euch hoffentlich auch Spaß gemacht.
Bis zur nächsten Tour, wo auch immer. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (28. November 2005)

Hallo,

für alle die am Sonnabend noch nichts vorhaben habe ich eine kleine Winterpokaltour ins LMB gestellt. 
Aber nur wenn es nicht in strömen regnet. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1755

Tour kann jederzeit verkürzt oder verlängert werden. 
Im Anhang die Tour grob als Overlay.

Gruß Udo


----------



## rotomax (28. November 2005)

Hallo,
hier der Film:

http://www.the-bike.net/video/moulton_apb_mtb.mov

Ich versuche mal im Januar eine Helmkamera zu bauen. Im Dezember habe ich eine Ausstellung hier. http://www.alte-lederfabrik.de/
Daher bin ich leider bei den Aussfahrten in der Zeit nicht dabei.
War wieder geil !!!

Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Lipoly (28. November 2005)

rotomax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hier der Film:
> 
> http://www.the-bike.net/video/moulton_apb_mtb.mov
> ...




Krasse Sache Jürgen doch ich glaube ich muss mal meine Zunge zügeln und an der peformance von den jumps arbeiten

lars


----------



## Tomadi (29. November 2005)

Hallo Udo,

habe mich mal eingetragen.

Hoffendlich bis Samstag,

Thomas


----------



## Udo1 (30. November 2005)

Hallo,

die Fa. BERGAMONT hat mir bis auf weiteres ein Ersatzrad zur
Verfuegung gestellt.  Wir ihr ja bereits wisst, hatte ich an meinen Rad am Ende des HCM einen Rahmenbruch.
Hier mein neues Gefaehrt.





Die technischen Daten>
Rahmen/RH:B.A.T.7005 T6 Alloy Ultra Light Tubing, Triple Butted, FAR System Geometrie/S-M-L-XLFedergabel/-Element:Manitou Black Platinum, TPC Lock-Out, 120mm IT-Travel Adjust/ X-Fusion O2-R PV, 120mmSteuersatz:Cane Creek No.09, Semi Integrated, Cartridge BearingLenker/Vorbau:Tattoo Riserbar Pro Light/Tattoo Pro Stem 157Sattel/Stï¿½tze:Tattoo TT Light Kevlar/Tattoo Elitestick 27,2mmBremsen/Hebel:Shimano LX Disc,160mmShimano LX Disc HebelNabe/Kassette:Tattoo Pro Disc Light/Shimano 9-SpeedFelgen/Reifen:Sun DS2-XC, 32 Loch, geÃ¶st/Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1" KevlarKurbel/Innenlager:Shimano LX Hollowtech II/Shimano LX Hollowtech IISchaltwerk/Umwerfer:Shimano XT/Shimano LXSchalthebel:Shimano LXFarbe:Magic Black- Candy RedExtras/Gewicht:IT-Travel Adjust, TPC Lock-Out, PV- DÃ¤mpfungssystem/12,2kgzoom:Leichtes Marathon und tourenorientiertes Cross-Country-Fully. Eher Marathon als Freeride, daher Schwerpunkt auf wenig Gewicht : 12,0 kg. Neuer LuftdÃ¤mpfer mit Plattformsystem und vom Cockpit absenkbare Federgabel mit Lockout bringen FahrspaÃ pur.
Bis demnaechst.

Gruss Udo

PS. meine Tastatur scheint verrueckt zu spielen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Dezember 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> für alle die am Sonnabend noch nichts vorhaben habe ich eine kleine Winterpokaltour ins LMB gestellt.
> Aber nur wenn es nicht in strömen regnet.
> ...


Leider kann ich nicht so früh , habe das ganze Wochenende Nachtschicht. Daher kann ich nur zwischen 15 -18 Uhr   . Vielleicht treffe ich euch ja unterwegs falls die Tour so lange dauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Dezember 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> die Fa. BERGAMONT hat mir bis auf weiteres ein Ersatzrad zur
> Verfuegung gestellt.  Wir ihr ja bereits wisst, hatte ich an meinen Rad am Ende des HCM einen Rahmenbruch.
> Hier mein neues Gefaehrt.
> ...


Schönes Rad ich hoffe du hast viel Spass damit


----------



## Tomadi (3. Dezember 2005)

Morgen Jungs,

habe den Parkplatz leider erst um 10 nach gefunden  . Na Ja nächste mal.

MfG
Tomadi


----------



## hama687 (3. Dezember 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Fa. BERGAMONT hat mir bis auf weiteres ein Ersatzrad zur
> Verfuegung gestellt.  Wir ihr ja bereits wisst, hatte ich an meinen Rad am Ende des HCM einen Rahmenbruch.
> ...




so ein glÃ¼ck von einem HÃ¤ndler will ich auch haben   klasse Rad viel Spass damit


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Udo,

ich möchte mich noch einmal für die schöne Runde heute bedanken  .

Hat alles gepasst: Super Wetter, nette Radkollegen, abwechslungsreiche Strecke  - und das Tempo war ja "etwas" schneller als leicht    

Bin auf die Bilder gespannt.

Grüße

Boris

Aber das Nächstemal mit HCM!!!!


----------



## Udo1 (3. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Ihr wackeren Mitfahrer,



nachfolgend ein kurzer Tourbericht.

Die Tour war ja als lockere WP Runde mit Geschwindigkeit langsam ausgeschrieben.
Am Ende war sie nur ein wenig schneller als langsam. 
DerStart erfolgte pünktlich 10:05 Uhr, es waren dabei
Udo, bode 777, Joerg, redrace, und Andreas. 

Nach einem lockeren Einrollen bei schönstem Sonnenschein durch den Lohmaer Wald entlang den Fischteichen ging es zum aufwärmen weiter über den Ziegenberg nach ALTENRATH. Von ALTENRATH ein wenig Teerbelag und dann in die Wahner Heide an den Hügelgräbern vorbei zur Querwindbahn des Kölner Flughafens. Dort erste Rast.
javascript:void(0)

 Hier die Strecke südlicher Teil

javascript:void(0)

 

javascript:void(0) 

javascript:void(0)
Der Schatten bin ich.
Nach der kurzen Verschnaufpause ging es auf dem Wolfsweg über die A3 in den Königsforst.
javascript:void(0)

 Strecke nördlicher Teil
Am Leinenberg und am Kleinen Steinberg vorbei bis zur A4. Von dort bei noch Sonnenschein weiter auf der Brüderstrasse links am Tütberg vorbei nach Untereschbach. Das Wetter wurde schlechter, die Sonne verschwand am Himmel.
Weiter ging es parallel zur Sülz um den Lüderich, leichter stetiger Berganstieg bis nach BLEIFELD. Ab BLIFELD auf kleinen schmalen Wegen hinunter nach HOFFNUNGSTAL. Nach HOFFNUNGSTAL Wurzelweg, für RACING RALF Reifen völlig ungeeignet .Mit Schiebeinlage gelangten wir nach SCHLEHECKEN, von dort auf kurzen Abfahrten und schmalen Wegen über HOHNRATH ins Aggertal. 


 Die Tour hat auf dem Foto harte Gesichtszüge hinterlassen.http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/medium/PDRM0008.JPG
An der Agger entlang bis nach LOHMAR.
Den HCM haben wir nicht mehr überwunden.
Nachfolgend ohne Kommentar das Geländprofil der heutigen Tour.




Es hat mir Spaß gemacht Euer Führer zu sein. Ich hoffe ihr hatte auch euren Spaß an dieser Tour. Bis zur nächsten Tour wo und wann die auch immer sein mag. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Dezember 2005)

udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat mir Spaß gemacht Euer Führer zu sein.


Es hat uns Spaß gemacht, Deine Jünger zu sein! 
Für weitere Tour Infos -> *klick*


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe für den 10.12.05 die nächste Bike & Run Tour ins LMB gestellt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1785

Diesmal rund um die Wahnbachtalsperre.
Start wie immer 10.00 Uhr bei Bike & Run Siegburg Luisenstrasse 29

Gruß Udo


----------



## sibby08 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

wir sind heute eine sehr schöne Tour um die Wahnbachtalsperre gefahren bei herlichsten Sonnenschein. Boden war teilweise sehr tückisch, oben leicht gefroren und drunter sehr schlammig.
Ein paar Pics habe ich gemacht:
siehe hier in meinem Album
Danke an Udo1 für die schöne Tour (und WP Punkte  )




Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

hier ein kurzer Tourbericht von der Bike & Run Tour am 10.12.05.

Start war wie immer in der Luisenstrasse bei Bike & Run. Bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein trafen sich um 10:00 Uhr bei Bike & Run
"Udo1", "Christian", "FranG" und "born 2bike wild".
Die Tour führte uns direkt nach Stallberg in den Stallberger Wald weiter Richtung Steinbruch.
Dort wurden wir schon von Udo (Sibby 08) erwartet. Weiter ging es über die Staumauer auf kleinen Trials (wie man sieht, auch mit kleinen Hindernissen)


 

 






weiter bis zum Steilhang bei PINN, mitten in der Talsperre. 


 


In Höhe BRUCHHAUSEN überquerten wir den Damm von der Vorstufe.
In POHLHAUSEN angelangt verabschiedeten wir FranG. Die verbliebenen Biker versuchten unter meiner Führung wieder ostwärts von WAHN an die Talsperre zu gelangen. Die Wege waren schlammig und von Pferdehufen zermalmt. Wir entschlossen uns den weiteren Tourverlauf ein wenig zu ändern. Die Tour führte uns über BRASCHOß und Haus DERENBACH in Richtung Franzhäuschen.
Hier verabschiedeten wir unseren Mitstreiter born 2bike wild, der sich in Richtung SPICH über den HCM nach Hause begab.
Udo (Sibby 08) und Udo (Udo1) sowie Christian fuhren weiter Richtung Gut UMSCHOß über KALDAUEN nach SIEGBURG.
Das Wetter bei unser heutigen Tour war heute einmalig, nur Sonnenschein und eine schöne kalte frische Luft.
Ich hoffe das alle gut zu Hause angekommen sind. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht mit Euch fahren zu dürfen. Bis zum nächsten mal bei der einen oder anderen Tour.

Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (11. Dezember 2005)

Liebe Udos & Co, vielen Dank für die feine Tour heute! 
Einfach traumhafte Trails und vor allen Dingen endlich mal wieder Sonne!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (11. Dezember 2005)

Lieber Udo,
auch ich möchte mich FranG und Sibby anschließen und mich für die wirklich
sehr schöne Tour bei Sonnenschein pur rund um die Wahnbachtalsperre bedanken! War fahrtechnisch sehr ansprechend und wie Du bereits angekündigt hattest auch nicht für "Racing Ralph"-Reifen geeignet.
Auf meinem Heimweg konnte ich wieder mal den HCM-Pfad "trailen" um endlich nach über 5 Stunden Fahrzeit, insgesamt 922 Höhenmeter und 60 km Länge diese Tour zu beenden.
Bis demnächst
Gruß born 2bike wild


----------



## Udo1 (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

der frischgebackene Opa ist wieder im Forum.
Bis zum 31.12.05 zur Bike & Runtour, siehe LMB
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1851

Gruß Udo 1


----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> der frischgebackene Opa ist wieder im Forum.
> Bis zum 31.12.05 zur Bike & Runtour, siehe LMB
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch Opa UDO, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Habe mir schon Sorgen gemacht das du das biken aufgegeben hast.  

Am 31. werde ich wohl eher ab Leichlingen Biken besser gesagt dorthin biken und mich dann anschließen.
Muss aber vorher noch ein paar Dinge klären.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja doch am Stammtisch.   Weiß noch nicht ob ich komme.

Viele Grüße
Und frohe Weihnacht(auch wenn fast vorbei)

Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Dezember 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> der frischgebackene Opa ist wieder im Forum.
> 
> Gruß Udo 1


Ja Udo herzlichen Glückwunsch    , dann wirst du ja bald den kleine mit auf Tour nehmen  .
Dein Termin am Samstag schaffe ich nicht ( hab Nacht und bin noch am schlafen wenn ihr startet  ).
Aber wie sieht es denn am Freitag aus , für ne kleine gemütliche 2-3 Std. Tour , ist jemand dafür zu begeistern  
Mache ich aber stark Wetterabhängig !!! 
Könnte so zwischen 13-16 Uhr


----------



## sibby08 (30. Dezember 2005)

Habe für heute Mittag, 13.30 Uhr eine Tour reingesetzt.
Siehe Hier
Treffen an der Sieglinde. 
Würde mich freuen wenn der(die) ein odere andere Lust und Zeit hat für eine gemeinsame Tour.

Gruß
Sibby08


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (30. Dezember 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe für heute Mittag, 13.30 Uhr eine Tour reingesetzt.
> Siehe Hier
> Treffen an der Sieglinde.
> Würde mich freuen wenn der(die) ein odere andere Lust und Zeit hat für eine gemeinsame Tour.
> ...



*Habe die Startzeit auf 14.00 Uhr verlegt, bitte beachten!*


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Sibby,


			
				sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe für heute Mittag, 13.30 Uhr eine Tour reingesetzt.
> Siehe Hier
> Treffen an der Sieglinde.
> Würde mich freuen wenn der(die) ein odere andere Lust und Zeit hat für eine gemeinsame Tour.
> ...


hatte mich leider schon zu 10:00 Uhr verabredet und war mit Christian Wahnbachtalsperre-Bröhl-Winterscheid-Fusshollen-Altenbödingen-Allner-SU auf Tour. War super geiles Wetter und schön kalt. Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag bei 10 km/h, also kurz vor dem umfallen.
Falls Du Richtung Happerschoß zwei frische Spuren gesehen haben solltest, die waren von uns! Es macht einfach Spaß im Schnee Spuren zu legen wo noch kein anderer Biker vor einem gewesen ist. 


 

 



Bis zur nächsten Tour 

Guß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

zur heutigen Bike und Run Silvestertour trafen sich um 13:00 Uhr 
Udo1, Christian, Jörg aus Lohmar, Sibby08 und bullsdriver.
Nach kurzen einrollen ging es locker durch den Lohmaer Wald Richtung Altenrath. Den Altenrather Fischteichtrail brachen wir wegen Glätte/Matsch am Anfang ab. Weiter ging es Richtung Sülz, wo wir die A3 überquerten und an der Meigermühle wieder in den Wald fuhren.


 


Auf ansteigenden Pfad führte uns der Weg bis Wielpütz. Hier machten wir bei Glühwein,(heißer Schokolade für den Christian) und herrlicher Aussicht auf das Siebengebirge eine kurze Rast.


 



Weiter ging es vorsichtig bergab zur Agger nach Lohmar.


 Im Lohmaer Wald, am Ende des HCM, verabschiedeten wir Sibby08 und bullsdriver, die noch einen kurzen Abstecher zum Birker Silvesterlauf machten. Auf Grund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit fuhren Jörg, Christian und ich weiter über die Bergabfahrt Reiterhof zum Ausgangspunkt Parkplatz Stallberg.
War wieder einmal eine schöne Tour zum Jahresabschluss mit netten Bikern.
Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und schöne Fahrten im Jahr 2006 

wünscht Euch 
Udo1


----------



## Holzlarer (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bin grad dabei den thread hier durchzulesen, naja einen teil zumindest für den ganzen braucht man ja tage. sind viele interessante touren dabei, die lust auf´s nachfahren machen. kenne die reviere wahner heide, lohmarer wald und umgebung noch gar nicht. wenn ihr nochmal ne leichte tour für anfänger macht wäre ich gern mal dabei, falls ihr auch jemand mit nem crossrad mitnehmt. 
war heute im 7gebirge

rumfahrn, trotz tauwetter ne schöne schneetour,  aber leider war, wie immer am we, der teufel los und war sehr schwer zu fahren auf dem platt getretenem schnee. da beneid ich euch ja um die menschenleeren wege, die man auf den bildern sieht(und um den glühwein und heisse schokolade). also vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im neuen jahr. 

wünsch euch auch nen guten rutsch und freu mich auf weitere beschreibungen schöner touren

gruss dirk


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Bikern ein frohes neues Jahr 2006


----------



## sibby08 (1. Januar 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> zur heutigen Bike und Run Silvestertour trafen sich um 13:00 Uhr
> Udo1, Christian, Jörg aus Lohmar, Sibby08 und bullsdriver.
> ...


 
Hallo Udo,

war wieder einmal eine sehr schöne Tour mit unbekannten Strecken.
Kleine Namens Korrektur: Mein Kollege, mit dem ich dann noch Richtung Birk weiter bin heißt Jürgen. Ich glaube Bullsdriver war der Nickname von Jörg?
Hier von mir noch ein paar Bilder:


 

 

 

 



Danke an allen Mitfahrern für die schöne Tour und bis zum nächsten mal 
Fast vergessen: In Birk hatte man schon die Zelte abgebrochen, da war nix mehr von ner Laufveranstaltung zu sehen.

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2006)

Wie sieht es denn morgen oder übermorgen aus , wenn das Wetter stimmt    fahre ich was durch die Gegend , mache das aber vom Wetter abhängig. Regnen darf es nicht  !!!
Ich könnte morgen ab 15:00 Uhr und übermorgen ab 12:00 Uhr ! (jeweils 2-3 Std. ) .Leichte Touren wären nicht schlecht


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo , nachdem sich keiner gemeldet hat , habe ich mich heute allein auf den Weg gemacht.
Das Wetter war ja recht schön wenn auch etwas kalt . Heute war ich viel in der Wahner Heide und Umgebung  . Zum Schluss standen 58,7 km auf dem Tacho und ich war froh wieder zu Hause zu sein . 
Wenn das Wetter stimmt , fahr ich morgen wieder , so ab 14:00 Uhr aber diesmal nur ne kleine Runde so 2 Std.. Hat jemand Interesse ???


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Januar 2006)

Ach hier noch die Auswertung !


----------



## Ommer (3. Januar 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter stimmt , fahr ich morgen wieder , so ab 14:00 Uhr aber diesmal nur ne kleine Runde so 2 Std.. Hat jemand Interesse ???



Ja, Interesse ist vorhanden, eine gute Gelegenheit um Trödel-WP-Punkte einzufahren, leider erlaubt es die Zeit nicht. Jetzt scheint auch noch die Sonne. Schade!

Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (3. Januar 2006)

jau schade, kann heute leider auch nicht. morgen um die zeit, würde bei mir gut passen. und ein paar pünktchen für den wp könnt ich auch gebrauchen.

gruss dirk


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Januar 2006)

Heute war ich wie versprochen , auf einer leichten und kurzen Tour unterwegs. Das Wetter war mal wieder gnädig und es fiel kein Regen Danke Wettergott   



			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Interesse ist vorhanden, eine gute Gelegenheit um *Trödel-WP-Punkte einzufahren*, leider erlaubt es die Zeit nicht. Jetzt scheint auch noch die Sonne. Schade!
> Gruß Achim


Du sagst es wieder 7 WP- Punkte mehr auf den Teamkonto  


			
				Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> jau schade, kann heute leider auch nicht. morgen um die zeit, würde bei mir gut passen. und ein paar pünktchen für den wp könnt ich auch gebrauchen.
> gruss dirk


Schade Dirk morgen kann ich leider nicht , aber wie sieht es bei dir am Donnertag aus . Könnte da ab 15:30 Uhr und habe auch Beleuchtung dabei (für alle fälle)  .???


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

habe für den 07.01.06 eine kleine lockere Runde ab 10:00 Uhr ins LMB gestellt.
Ein wenig den Sieghöhenweg folgen bis zur Nutscheid.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1892

Gruß Udo


----------



## Ommer (3. Januar 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Heute war ich wie versprochen , auf einer leichten und kurzen Tour unterwegs. Das Wetter war mal wieder gnädig und es fiel kein Regen Danke Wettergott
> 
> 
> Du sagst es wieder 7 WP- Punkte mehr auf den Teamkonto


Heute abend hat mich Mattes245 zu einer kleinen, kalten Nachtfahrt gezwungen , das gibt auch noch ein paar WP-Punkte!

Gruß Achim


----------



## Holzlarer (4. Januar 2006)

hallo kettenfresser,



> Schade Dirk morgen kann ich leider nicht , aber wie sieht es bei dir am Donnertag aus . Könnte da ab 15:30 Uhr und habe auch Beleuchtung dabei (für alle fälle) .???



mist. schaff ich leider nicht, die tmobil-sekte wird mich wohl erst um 18:30 aus ihren klauen frei lassen.kann während der woche frühzeitig eigentlich auch nur mittwochs so ab 13 uhr, vieleicht geht das ja bei dir an nem mi mal.

hallo udo,

die tour am sa hört sich ja  gut an, vor allem das "leicht". nur sind mit 3-4 std die reine fahrtzeit  gemeint?


----------



## Udo1 (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo kettenfresser,
> ...
> hallo udo,
> 
> die tour am sa hört sich ja gut an, vor allem das "leicht". nur sind mit 3-4 std die reine fahrtzeit gemeint?


 
Na ja spätestens um 14:00 Uhr wollte ich wieder zurücksein.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

bei mir hat die Hexe zugeschlagen . Heute früh konnte ich mir nicht mal mehr die Schnürsenkel zubinden. 
Mit der Tour am Sonnabend wird nichts werden, habe die Tour schon im LMB gelöscht. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (5. Januar 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir hat die Hexe zugeschlagen . Heute früh konnte ich mir nicht mal mehr die Schnürsenkel zubinden.
> Mit der Tour am Sonnabend wird nichts werden, habe die Tour schon im LMB gelöscht.
> ...


Hallo Udo,
wünsche dir gute Besserung! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Derk (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo Udo,

ich wünsche Dir gute und baldige Besserung.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Danke für die guten Wünsche . Eigentlich fühle ich mich schon besser, dank meines Oberstabsarztes . Das fahren klappt ganz gut, nur mit dem absteigen habe ich noch ein paar Probleme . Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, geht es aber nicht , würde ich dieses Wochenende schon wieder auf dem Rad sitzen und den Sieghöhenweg abfahren. Aber ich habe leider für dieses Wochenende von meiner Frau striktes Fahrverbot bekommen.
Also wünsche ich Euch ein schönes Radwochenende mit schönen Touren und netten Radfahrern.

Es grüßt Euch Udo1


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Januar 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Danke für die guten Wünsche . Eigentlich fühle ich mich schon besser, dank meines Oberstabsarztes . Das fahren klappt ganz gut, nur mit dem absteigen habe ich noch ein paar Probleme . Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, geht es aber nicht , würde ich dieses Wochenende schon wieder auf dem Rad sitzen und den Sieghöhenweg abfahren. Aber ich habe leider für dieses Wochenende von meiner Frau striktes Fahrverbot bekommen.
> Also wünsche ich Euch ein schönes Radwochenende mit schönen Touren und netten Radfahrern.
> Es grüßt Euch Udo1


Udo ich wünsche dir erst mal gute Besserung  ; Aber steig nicht zu früh auf das Rad . Man will ja keine Spätfolgen haben  .


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Januar 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo kettenfresser,
> -kann während der woche frühzeitig eigentlich auch nur mittwochs so ab 13 uhr, vieleicht geht das ja bei dir an nem mi mal...


Nach einer kurzen Pause ( Zahnschmerzen   ) werde ich morgen mal wieder ne runde Drehen, aber nur max. 2 Std. ( habe ja Nachtschicht ), mal schauen wo es hin geht . Mache das aber vom Wetter abhängig 

Am Mittwoch habe ich frei . Könnte da ab ca. 14:00 Uhr , bin für fast alles offen , nur das Wetter muss trocken bleiben


----------



## sibby08 (8. Januar 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich habe leider für dieses Wochenende von meiner Frau striktes Fahrverbot bekommen.
> 
> Es grüßt Euch Udo1


 
Ah ja, striktes Fahrverbot heißt bei Dir am Sonntag nur ne Stunde nur aufs Rad  ?
Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir und unserem Teamchef Cheetah gute Besserung. 
Auf das ihr beide bald wieder Fit seit.

Sibby


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Januar 2006)

So wie schon angekündigt , war ich heute mal wieder unterwegs . Das Wetter war Traumhaft Sonne pur !!! Es ging diesmal in den Lohmarer Wald. Dort was rumgekurvt und den HCM befahren  . Anschließend wieder nach Hause.

Werde am Mittwoch ( sofern das Wetter trocken bleibt ) wieder in der Richtung unterwegs sein, hat jemand Lust mit zu kommen  : So ca. 3-4 Std. aber Hauptsache schööön langsam . 
Könnte am Mittwoch ab ca: 14:00 Uhr!


----------



## Holzlarer (10. Januar 2006)

> Werde am Mittwoch ( sofern das Wetter trocken bleibt ) wieder in der Richtung unterwegs sein, hat jemand Lust mit zu kommen  : So ca. 3-4 Std. aber Hauptsache schööön langsam .
> Könnte am Mittwoch ab ca: 14:00 Uhr!



hallo kettenfresser, hätte lust morgen auf ne schöne runde. die uhrzeit würde mir auch passen. schööön langsam hört sich auch gut an, allerdings 2-3 std wär mir lieber, einmal konditionell und zum anderen wegen der dunkelheit, weil ich keine gute lampe habe. hoffe das ist dir nicht zu kurz. falls nicht, was schlägst du für einen treffpunkt vor(aggerstadion?)  und wie schauts, falls es doch regnet?

dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Januar 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo kettenfresser, hätte lust morgen auf ne schöne runde. die uhrzeit würde mir auch passen. schööön langsam hört sich auch gut an, allerdings 2-3 std wär mir lieber, einmal konditionell und zum anderen wegen der dunkelheit, weil ich keine gute lampe habe. hoffe das ist dir nicht zu kurz. falls nicht, was schlägst du für einen treffpunkt vor(aggerstadion?)  und wie schauts, falls es doch regnet?
> 
> dirk


2-3 Std. ist auch kein Problem  : Aggerstadion in Troisdorf hört sich doch gut an .
Das mit dem Regen ist so ne Sache ( will hoffen das es trocken bleibt, bitte Wettergott    ) , falls es morgen Mittag doch Regnet fahre ich nicht , werde aber dann im Forum bescheid sagen so um 12:30 Uhr !!!
Ansonsten Treffpunkt ca: 14:00 Uhr am Aggerstadion !!! Und wo sollen wir rumkurven ???


----------



## Holzlarer (11. Januar 2006)

hallo,  komme grad vom dartspiel, ist leider was später geworden( aber wenigstens gewonnen). kenne mich wie gesagt, in dem bikerevier wahner-heide lohmarer-wald gar nicht aus. kenne noch nicht mal den sagenumwobenen HCM-Pfad. wäre also nicht abgeneigt, wenn wir da vorbei kämen und du auch sonst den streckenführer übernehmem würdest. den wetterbericht ignorier ich einfach, morgen scheint die sonne ,basta. gibts am aggerstadion einen bestimmten treffpunkt?

dirk


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Januar 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,  komme grad vom dartspiel, ist leider was später geworden( aber wenigstens gewonnen). kenne mich wie gesagt, in dem bikerevier wahner-heide lohmarer-wald gar nicht aus. kenne noch nicht mal den sagenumwobenen HCM-Pfad. wäre also nicht abgeneigt, wenn wir da vorbei kämen und du auch sonst den streckenführer übernehmem würdest. den wetterbericht ignorier ich einfach, morgen scheint die sonne ,basta. gibts am aggerstadion einen bestimmten treffpunkt?
> 
> dirk


Also ich würde sagen am letzten Wendehammer. Dort ist auch ein Parkplatz also dann bis morgen (bzw. heute). Wetter wird ja gut


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Januar 2006)

So werde mich gleich auf die Socken machen , hoffendlich hält das Wetter


----------



## Redking (11. Januar 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> So werde mich gleich auf die Socken machen , hoffendlich hält das Wetter



Hallo Sven, das hoffe ich auch für euch. 
Ich kann leider Mittwochsnachmittags nicht. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Januar 2006)

So hier ist der Bericht zur Tour vom 11.01.2006 .
Bei bestem Winterwetter hatten sich heute am Aggerstadion 3 Personen eingefunden.

Dirk 		@ Holzlarer
Andreas	@ Andreas-MTB
, und meine Wenigkeit 
Sven 	@ Kettenfresser

Nach einer kurzen Quatsch-Einlage ging es auch schon los zum Leyenmeiher . Dort über diverse Trails einmal um den See rum. Anschließend hoch in die Wahner Heide. Dort was rumgekurvt runter nach Lohmar dort den Ingerberg rauf. Anschließend Richtung Eingang des HCM . Diese dann befahren + Verlängerung , in den Lohmarer Wald rüber und den Downhill wieder runter .
Dort verabschiedete sich Andreas . Anschließend bin ich mit Dirk bei leichtem Regen wieder in die Wahner Heide gefahren ( Siegburger Seite ) und dann zurück zum Aggerstadion.

Fazit: 
Eine sehr schön Tour auch wenn am Ende der Regen dazwischen gefunkt hat.  
Und jetzt die Tour Auswertung


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven, das hoffe ich auch für euch.
> Ich kann leider Mittwochsnachmittags nicht.
> Gruß
> Klaus


Na ja ging ja fast gut so ab 16:15 Uhr fing es an zu Regnen
Keine Angst kann auch an anderen Tagen . Hauptsache Schööönnn Langsam 
P.S. ist ja alles fahrbar , ne ich klar !!!


----------



## Holzlarer (11. Januar 2006)

hallo, die tour heute hat richtig spass gemacht. danke nochmal an die beiden mitfahrer. und sven hat das mit der führung richtig gut gemacht, da hat auch der regen zum schluss nicht mehr gestört. werde in der kante jetzt wohl öfter ein paar touren machen.

gruss dirk


----------



## Redking (11. Januar 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja ging ja fast gut so ab 16:15 Uhr fing es an zu Regnen
> Keine Angst kann auch an anderen Tagen . Hauptsache Schööönnn Langsam
> P.S. ist ja alles fahrbar , ne ist klar !!!


Hallo Sven,
 hört sich gut an schön das ihr Spaß hattet.
Wann kannst du denn das nächste mal?
Bin zur Zeit nur mit dem Hardtail unterwegs.
Also auch runter langsam. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven,
> hört sich gut an schön das ihr Spaß hattet.
> *Wann kannst du denn das nächste mal?*Bin zur Zeit nur mit dem Hardtail unterwegs.
> Also auch runter langsam.
> ...


Also nachdem Pepin die Tour für morgen rausgenommen hat , hätte ich morgen ( Sonntag 15.01.06 ) Zeit ! Könnte so ab 15:30 Uhr am Aggerstadion sein. So 2 - 3 Std. durch die Heide und/oder die Ecke um den HCM wären nicht schlecht. 
Hast du Lust und Zeit  
Aber schön langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (14. Januar 2006)

ja leider hatte sich für sonntag keiner gemeldet da habe ich nun eine trekkingradtour von zündorf aus bei den www.radlerfruen.de ausgeschrieben.

wünsche euch sonntag viel spaß auf dem mountainbike


----------



## Redking (14. Januar 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Also nachdem Pepin die Tour für morgen rausgenommen hat , hätte ich morgen ( Sonntag 15.01.06 ) Zeit ! Könnte so ab 15:30 Uhr am Aggerstadion sein. So 2 - 3 Std. durch die Heide und/oder die Ecke um den HCM wären nicht schlecht.
> Hast du Lust und Zeit
> Aber schön langsam


Hallo Sven.

Morgen fahre ich mit Lars ab 12 Uhr von der Sieglinde los !
Ich denke da kannst du noch nicht? 
Und mir wird es dann nach drei Stunden in der Kälte aschon die Zehen abgefroren sein. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (14. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven.
> 
> Morgen fahre ich mit Lars ab 12 Uhr von der Sieglinde los !
> Ich denke da kannst du noch nicht?
> ...



mach nich so viel werbung nacher is alles voller CCler! einen haben wir schon an der backe der lieber race hardtail als mit seinem freerider fährt 

auf die nächste tour dürfen nur leute ab 15cm federweg mit


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven.
> 
> Morgen fahre ich mit Lars ab 12 Uhr von der Sieglinde los !
> *Ich denke da kannst du noch nicht*?
> ...


Sorry Klaus , da bin ich noch am arbeiten    
Wünsche dir viel Spass !!!
Dann fahr ich morgen halt was alleine durch die Heide


----------



## volker k (14. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> mach nich so viel werbung nacher is alles voller CCler! einen haben wir schon an der backe der lieber race hardtail als mit seinem freerider fährt
> 
> auf die nächste tour dürfen nur leute ab 15cm federweg mit





Oh , dann mußt du demnächst ja alleine fahren.


----------



## Redking (14. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> mach nich so viel werbung nacher is alles voller CCler! einen haben wir schon an der backe der lieber race hardtail als mit seinem freerider fährt
> 
> auf die nächste tour dürfen nur leute ab 15cm federweg mit


Hi Lars dann darf ich morgen ja nicht mit ich habe nämlich 0 cm Federweg. 
Dann fahre ich mit Sven.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe morgen vor meine neue Lampe zu testen.
Wer Lust und Laune hat kann ja mitkommen.
Start: 18:00 Uhr Parkplatz an der B56 SIEGBURG/STALLBERG
Zeit: bis der Akku leer ist 
Nur wenn es nicht regnet.

Gruß Udo1

PS: Nächste Bike und Runtour am 21.01.2006 Start 10:00 Uhr vor dem Laden Bike und Run Luisenstraße in SIEGBURG


----------



## Udo1 (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

hier ein kurzer Tourbericht von der heutigen Bike und Runtour.
Nachdem ich mich kurz vor der Abfahrt zum Startpunkt nochmal im Forum überzeugt hatte, ob der letzte verbliebene MitBiker Torsten.1977 noch mit dabei ist, bin ich Richtung Startpunkt aufgebrochen. Ungefähr 1000m vor dem Treffpunkt schnippste ich mit dem Hinterrad in einem hohen Bogen ein großes Stück einer Alkopopflasche in den anliegenden Vorgarten. Ich dachte noch so, nocheinmal Glück gehabt ich bin pünktlich am Start. Ich hatte nicht ganz fertig gedacht, meldetet sich mein Hinterrad "ich brauche Luft". Na gut bis zum Startplatz geschoben, die Jungs von Bike und Run haben nach meinem Eintreffen sofort mit der Reparatur begonnen, trotz der Schlammspuren vom 31.12.05 dafür nochmals vielen Dank . 
Mit 10 minütiger Verspätung wurde gestartet. Mitfahrer war der Christian, Torsten.1977 war leider nicht gekommen. In Anbetracht des Wetters und der Streckenbeschaffenheit haben wir uns entschlossen die Tour etwas abzuändern. Mit hoher Trittfrequenz ging es schnell durch den Siegburger Wald nach Lohmar über den Ingersberg  nach ALGERT( 14 Tage ohne Bike nach Hexenschuss machten sich bemerkbar) . Von dort weiter auf Forstwegen Richtung GRÜNBERG und BREIDT. In DEESEM folgten wir den Wanderweg A1 aber nicht bis zur Brücke am Naafbach (zu schlammig), sondern bogen ca. 370 m vorher rechts ab. Wir folgten auf schönen Trails den Verlauf Wenigerbachs bachaufwärts auf der linken Seite. Stellenweise war der Weg wie der HCM. Es war alles dabei, was sich ein Biker nur wünschen kann. Steile Abfahrten, moderate Bergauffahrten, Bachdurchquerungen, naturbelassene Felsstrecken, Wasser von oben, Wasser von innen und vieeeeeel Schlamm und Dreck. Unterhalb von WEESBACH ging es weiter Richtung Heister und vorn dort auf den Radweg zurück nach SIEGBURG. Spätestens ab HEISTER fand ich es bei diesem Wetter (starker Regen und Wind) nicht mehr ganz so lustig. Ich wollte einfach nur noch unter die Dusche.
Bei trockenen Wetter werde ich Tour noch einmal fahren, diesmal in der Gegenrichtung, weil dann der Spassfaktor noch größer ist. Ich werde die Tour rechtzeitig einstellen.

In der Anlage die Tour.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Januar 2006)

Wäre es nicht so regnerisch heute gewesen , wäre ich mitgekommen . Vielleicht das nächste mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

noch 2 Tage bis zum Radlerstammtisch!! 

Freitag, den 27.01.06 siehe LMB

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Januar 2006)

Ist am Samstag irgendwas geplant ??? 
könnte da mal !!


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo Kettenfresser,

würde gern, habe bei meinem Hexenschuss einen Rückfall erlitten 
(Nerv eingeklemmt).
Vielleicht kannst Du ja morgen zum Stammtisch kommen!

Gruß Udo


----------



## Splash (26. Januar 2006)

Jupps ... morgen ist der Stammtisch sogar in Lohmar im Flohberg 

@Udo -> Hoffentlich nicht allzu schlimm? Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo Kettenfresser,

mir geht es besser . Wann soll morgen wo der Start sein?

Gruß Udo


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Januar 2006)

Ich weiß nicht so ab 12:00 Uhr ; am Aggerstadion !
Was fahren wir an bzw. ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Januar 2006)

So nachdem sich keiner gemeldet hat  
werde ich heute mal allein auf die Tour gehen !( Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere eine Kater  ) oder muss noch weg ( Viel Spaß Udo ) 
Daher ist sowohl der Zeitpunkt ( 12:00 Uhr )  , als auch der Ort ( Aggerstadion ) *hinfällig*


----------



## Redking (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo, am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr gibt es die erste Tour 
die ich als *IG-Rhein-Sieg* ausschreibe:
Hier bitte eintragen!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo Klaus,

werde versuchen an dieser ersten IG-RHEIN-SIEG Tour mitzufahren, hängt vom Tourverlauf am Sonnabend ab. 

Am Sonnabend habe ich meine Bike und Runtour. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2005

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (2. Februar 2006)

> Hier bitte eintragen!



Lars bitte im LMB melden und eintragen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Handlampe (3. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr gibt es die erste Tour
> die ich als *IG-Rhein-Sieg* ausschreibe:
> Hier bitte eintragen!
> 
> Gruß Klaus




Karin und ich sind auch dabei.

Ich hoffe mal, auf die Langsamen wird gewartet (ich rede hier von mir, nicht von Karin)


----------



## Redking (3. Februar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Karin und ich sind auch dabei.
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, auf die Langsamen wird gewartet (ich rede hier von mir, nicht von Karin)



Wenn nicht der Guide nach dem Samstag hinterherfährt! 
Es steht langsam und es wird auch langsam sein.

Wegen euch muus ich ja eine tolle Tour fahren! 

Wir werden minimum 2 Stunden fahren, ob länger werden wir sehen. 

Bis Morgen
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo Klaus, wenn mein bike einigermassen  funktioniert bin ich gerne dabei. Das entscheidet sich morgen. Ein Gegenbesuch ist ja schon lange fällig. Viel Spass beim TTG. 

Grüsse aus Colonia

Guido

_Ich habe da ja was von Hinterherfahren gelesen. _





			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nicht der Guide nach dem Samstag hinterherfährt!
> Es steht langsam und es wird auch langsam sein.
> 
> Wegen euch muus ich ja eine tolle Tour fahren!
> ...


----------



## Redking (3. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus, wenn mein bike einigermassen  funktioniert bin ich gerne dabei. Das entscheidet sich morgen. Ein Gegenbesuch ist ja schon lange fällig. Viel Spass beim TTG.
> 
> Grüsse aus Colonia
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido, das würde mich freuen! 
Es darf aber auch die Berge hochgeschoben werden. 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Montana (3. Februar 2006)

Na super , passt doch  
_Unsere_ Sonntagstour findet ja diesmal in Winterberg statt und das wäre mir dann doch etwas arg heftig vorgekommen.  Auserdem ist 11:00 Uhr eine super Zeit   . Kann ich bitte noch eine Anfahrtbeschreibung haben. Eilt aber nicht ... 

VG Guido




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido, das würde mich freuen!
> Es darf aber auch die *Berge hochgeschoben *werden.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus


----------



## Redking (4. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Na super , passt doch
> _Unsere_ Sonntagstour findet ja diesmal in Winterberg statt und das wäre mir dann doch etwas arg heftig vorgekommen.  Auserdem ist 11:00 Uhr eine super Zeit   . Kann ich bitte noch eine Anfahrtbeschreibung haben. Eilt aber nicht ...
> 
> VG Guido


Hier die eine:
*Anfahrt zum Aggerstadion!*
Für einige noch den Straßennamen Taubengasse nach Nummer 199.

Von der B56 aus kommend Richtung Troisdorf abfahren auf die B8! Dies ist die B8 aus Richtung Siegburg!
Nach dem Ortseingangsschild die vierte Straße (an der Mundorf Tankstelle rechts abbiegen) dann wieder rechts und diese Straße bis zum Ende durchfahren.
Am Stadion ist eine Schranke, wenn diese geschlossen ist dort parken sonst weiter fahren bis zum Wendehammer und dort parken.

Falls jemand an der Tankstelle nicht abgebogen ist kann er an der nächsten Ampel(die Dritte aus Siegburg kommend)auch abbiegen und diese Straße(Taubengasse) bis zum Ende fahren!

Aus Richtung Köln in Troisdorf der B8 solange folgen bis der Elsenplatz(erkennbar an der Rundturnhalle{linke Seite}) erreicht ist. Dort links ab, ein Hinweisschild Aggestadion müsste vorhanden sein. Diese Straße ist die Taubengasse, die bis zum Ende durchfahren.


Hier ein Stadtplan: Taubengasse eingeben bei Straßenamen!

http://www.stadtplan.net/index.asp?direct=brd/nrw/troisdorf/home.html

*Für Guido*

Wenn du den Mauspfad entlang fährst kommst du Irgendwann nach Troisdorf.
Dort fährst du an der Ampel nicht nach Altenrath links hoch sondern gerade aus und an der zweiten Ampel links! Das ist die Taubengasse und diese bis ganz zum Ende durchfahren.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ein kurzer Tourbericht der heutigen Bike und Runtour.
Punkt 10.00 Uhr trafen sich heute 3 Radfahrer 
mtb309, Udo1 und ein drahtiger durchtrainierte sportlicher junger Mitfahrer (20 Jahre seinen Namen habe ich leider vergessen  ) bei Bike und Run in Siegburg zum Start. 
Es ging durch den Kaldauer Forst in Richtung Braschoß Hochhausen bis Heister. Die Wege waren teilweise vereist, Vorsicht war geboten, besonders an den Anstiegen, wo das Hinterrad schon mal durchdrehte.
Ab Heister ging es dann Bergab in Richtung Weesbach zum Einstieg in das Wenigerbachtal. Die Wege waren gefroren, sodass auch die Abschnitte die bei meiner Tour vor 14 Tagen noch wegen Schlamm unbefahrbar waren gut passiert werden konnten.


 



Westlich von Wahlen folgten wir den Weg auf der linken Naafbachtalseite bis unterhalb des Roellberges. Parallel zum Roellberg ging es weiter durch ein Seitental in Richtung Grimberg und weiter ueber Kreuzhauschen Algert zum Einstieg HCM. Der HCM wurde zuegig ueberwunden auf kleinen tiefgefrorenen Wegen durch den Lohmaer Forst kamen wir ohne Panne wieder in Siegburg an.
Dank an meine Mitfahrer, speziellen Dank an unseren sportliche 20 jaehrigen Mitfahrer der auf dem Berg immer kameradschaftlich auf die 102 Jahre, die ihm folgten, gewartet hat . Es war eine schoene Tour, bis zum naechsten mal.

Gruss Udo1

PS. kann mir bitte jemand einen Tipp geben, warum sich meine Tastatur beim schreiben automatisch in eine englische verwandelt!


----------



## Redking (4. Februar 2006)

@ Mitbiker morgen:

Da ich von der Tour bei den Tomburgern total platt bin, wird morgen maximal 3 Stunden gefahren.
Außerdem muss ich diese Nacht irgendwie ein Bike zum Laufen kriegen.

Bis Morgen und es wird bestimmt eine langsame Tour!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (4. Februar 2006)

Max 3h kommt mir sehr gelegen. Zur Not kannste doch aber auch mit dem Taxi fahren oder nicht? *g*

Brauchst Du Teile oder Unterstützung beim Bike wieder in Ordnung bringen?


----------



## Lipoly (5. Februar 2006)

entgegen aller bedenken meinerseits komme ich jetzt definitiv mit! rückenschmerzen hin oder! frei nach dem motto

*QUÄL DICH DU SAU*

Bis nachher!

lars

PS weil ich so faul bin fahre ich mit dem zug bis siegburg dann muss ich fast nurnoch rollen lassen


----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> entgegen aller bedenken meinerseits komme ich jetzt definitiv mit! rückenschmerzen hin oder! frei nach dem motto
> 
> *QUÄL DICH DU SAU*
> 
> ...



Sorry Lars,
dann musst du noch den Brückberg hoch! 

Gruß Klaus

PS: Nach der Aggerbrücke rechts!

PSS: Ich habe schon seit Monaten Rückenschmerzen!


----------



## Lipoly (5. Februar 2006)

KLASSE TOUR HEUTE!

Karins neues Fahrad sieht top aus  
Alle hatten Bremsenquitschen  
Billige Ketten reißen schonmal  
Uwe und ich sind die neuen DH Könige 
Marias Kuchen war (wie immer) TOP! 
und zu guter letzt ist die Trophäensammlung(und das Rucksackgewicht) nach einer CC Tour beachtlich (bild unten)

Danke an Klaus für die Klasse Tour und Frank fürs shutteln nach hause 

bis bald
lars der seinen panzer wiederhaben will


Bild von der Trophäe nachdem alles schön geputzt ist!
Länge ist echt beachtlich(hänge ich mir jetzt als Halskette zum biken um   )


----------



## Pepin (5. Februar 2006)

hmm da habe ich karin wohl kurz verpaßt hätte ihr neues bike auch mal gerne gesehen.

hoffe ihr hattet noch ne schöne tour, war schön euch zu treffen.

wenn so eine große mtb gruppe im wald steht können das nur biker aus dem forum sein


----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2006)

Tourbericht von der ersten DIMB IG Rhein- Sieg Tour am 05.02.2006.
Dabei waren
Karin @ Kalinka 
Maria @ TheBody
Alex @ hama 687
Andreas @ AndreasMTB
Frank @ Cheetah
Lars @ Lipoly
Guido @ Montana
Guillaume @ Giom
Jörg @ Schnegge 
Lothar @ Lobo???
Michael @ Splash 
Uwe @ Handlampe

Es ging am Aggerstadion los um dem Leihenweiher dann Richtung Schützenhaus weiter bis nach Spich dort in die Heide. Dann über die breiten Wege Richtung Telegraphenberg. Auf den dann über den Sanduphill rauf. Unten vor dem Uphügel wurden dann noch ein Tacho justiert und ein anderer richtig eingestellt. Oben angekommen war dann Pause. 
Einige blickten Richtung Flughafen. Andere spielten an einer Steinkante. Der eine droppte runter und der andere hüpfte Trail mäßig rauf.  Leider hielt dieses Hüpfen die Kette nicht aus. 
In dieser Pause reichte Maria wieder mal  leckeren Kuchen.  
Nachdem der Kuchen aufgegessen war und die Kette geflickt ging es weiter. 
Berg runter und dann einen wieder hoch dann noch mal runter und wieder hoch.
Dann über einen Trail Richtung Forsthaus Telegraph. Dort wieder eine Panne! Das Pedal hatte sich gelöst und auch das Gewinde beschädigt.  Komisch das es immer nur einen traf??  
Da glücklicherweise das richtige Werkzeug dabei war ging es auch diesmal schnell weiter.
Am Forsthaus Telegraph einen Downhill runter.  Dann zur Altenratherstraße auf der anderen Seite durch den Sand hoch an den Waldrand. Durch den Wald bis wir nach einigen Schlenkern bei einem schönen downhill angekommen waren. Diesen runter und wir standen in der nähe der Agger.
Uwe und Lars wollten dann noch an einer andern Stelle den Berg runter und schoben ihre Räder noch mal hoch. An dieser Stelle trafen wir Michael @ Pepin. 
Hier verabschiedeten sich Karin, Maria und Andreas.  Wir fuhren dann die Agger entlang. Den Berg hoch nach Altenrath. Irgendwo hatte ich dann Uwe verloren der wieder Probleme hatte. 
In Altenrath verabschiedete sich Alex.  Über Wege fuhren wir dann wieder runter zur Agger.
An der Autobahnbrücke verabschiedeten wir Jörg.  Der Rest fuhr auf der anderen Seite der Agger über Wege und Trails bis nach Siegburg. Zwischen durch sammelten einige noch ein paar Patronenhülsen ein. An der Aggerbrücke in Troisdorf verabschiedeten wir Uwe. 
Der Rest fuhr bis zum Aggerstadion.  

Dort habe ich dann Guido von seiner Tretkurbelgarnitur befreit. 

Danke an die Mitfahrer/in für den schönen Nachmittag. 

Das Wetter hatte alles zu bieten.

Es schien sogar kurz dir Sonne. Schnee und Regen hatte wir auch.
Morgens waren die Wege noch schön fest aber nachher waren sie schön matschig.

Viele Grüße
Klaus

Ps Berge sind hier nur Hügel!


----------



## Handlampe (5. Februar 2006)

Erstklassige Runde.  

Danke an Klaus fürs Guiden- da hast du ja alles aus der Heide 
herausgezaubert- was sie an Trails zu bieten hat. Prima, das auch immer das passende Werkzeug für meine diversen Pannen zur Verfügung stand.
Gut, für die Stunts war diesmal ich zuständig (mein Bruder war ja nicht dabei- er hat ja für den Überschlag am Vortag bei unserer TT-Tour gesorgt)

Nicht zu vergessen- die nette Truppe, die sich zum gemeinsamen Berg und Sandradeln in Troisdorf zusammengefunden hat.

P.S.

Bin auf die Aufnahmen unserer Berichterstatter Alex und Michael gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (5. Februar 2006)

War wirklich eine super Tour heute, die Klaus auch klasse geguided hat  . Vielen Dank dafür. Vom Wetter her hats wirklich alles gegeben. Auch von der Strecke her war wohl für Jeden etwas dabei. 

An der Stelle noch mal vielen Dank für den schönen Sonntag - ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour in der Heide ...


----------



## Montana (5. Februar 2006)

Dann will ich auch mal. Danke an Klaus für diese erstklassige Tour  bei gut ertragbarem Winterwetter. Eine sehr abwechslungsreiche interessante Runde und super nette Leute (*13* !) leckerer Kuchen (Danke Maria  ), Uwe in Hochform , Alex mit Fotos und Vids zur rechten Zeit sowie Klaus. Der kann nicht nur gut guiden sondern auch sehr gut schrauben  Danke an Alle für diese super Sonntagstour. Sehr gerne wieder. 

VG Guido

Diese Tour hat das Prädikat leicht / langsam wirklich voll erfüllt. Na bitte , geht doch und auch das macht doch Spass , wie  

Ich finde wir Kölner / KFLer sollten uns in jedem Fall der Rhein / Sieg anschliessen .

Die Geko Aufzeichnung werde ich sehr gerne bald hochladen.


----------



## hama687 (5. Februar 2006)

Schöne Tour!

*Bilder von der Tour - ca. 1 Woche ON - 3,7 MB* 

http://www.myfiveplus.de/downloads/files/Wahner%20Heide%20Frost%20Tour.rar

*Video´s Uwes Sturz und Lars Abfahrt - ca. 1 Woche ON - 30,2 MB*

http://www.myfiveplus.de/downloads/files/Uwe und Lars.rar

viel Spass!


----------



## Splash (5. Februar 2006)

Start war gegen 11:45 am Aggerstadion





Dann ging es los 





bis zur Pause am Telegraphen


----------



## Splash (5. Februar 2006)

Später gab es eine kleine Downhill-Einlage von Lars und (Pannen-)Uwe





























Auf der Rückfahrt fanden wir ein paar Schützengräben, wo Lars sich über kiloschweren Zusatzballast freute


----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Tourbericht von der ersten DIMB IG Rhein- Sieg Tour am 05.02.2006.
> Dabei waren
> Karin @ Kalinka
> Maria @ TheBody
> ...


Habe mal ein Bild von Alex implantiert!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (5. Februar 2006)

Und hier kommt auch noch was :

*Unsere Tour in 2D*






*Das Höhendiagramm *




​
Als Dateianhang die gezippte PTH und OVL Datei.
Danke nochmal an unseren Tourguide REDKING

VG Guido


----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier kommt auch noch was :
> 
> *Unsere Tour in 2D*
> 
> ...



Danke Guido
sieht ja lustig aus wie ich euch geführt habe! 
Super, jetzt habe ich die Daten da mein Tacho nicht mehr funktioniert.
Weißt Du an welcher Stelle die maximale Steigung gefahren wurde??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Trekbiker (5. Februar 2006)

Hay Udo1 ich war der der mitgefahren ist, der Roger.
Gruß an redking, sry hatte kein netz das ich hätte zu sagen können.
Hätte aber auch nicht so lange gekonnt da ich ab 16:00 nach Mönchengladbach mußte und noch nicht gepackt hatte. 

Nächstes mal vielleicht


----------



## Montana (5. Februar 2006)

Oh je, Klaus  Das Aufzeichnen und Bearbeiten der GPS-Daten funktioniert ja schon ganz gut. Und es gibt auch ein Steigungsprofil.  Damit habe ich mich aber noch nicht so recht beschäftigt. Das wär doch eine Aufgabe für ....  


Kommst Du denn mit der Karte klar. Einen ganz genauen Tourverlauf erhält man natürlich durch Benutzen der Anhänge. Dafür brauchts halt Magic Maps oder so ... 

Viele Grüsse und bis bald

Guido




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Guido
> sieht ja lustig aus wie ich euch geführt habe!
> Super, jetzt habe ich die Daten da mein Tacho nicht mehr funktioniert.
> Weißt Du an welcher Stelle die maximale Steigung gefahren wurde??
> ...


----------



## Schnegge (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

und vielen Dank an all' die vielen MitfahrerInnen und den Guide für den schönen Sonntag  .
Hat wie erwartet viel Spaß  gemacht....




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt Du an welcher Stelle die maximale Steigung gefahren wurde??


Ich denke es wird der Anfang der Steigung nach Altenrath sein  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Oh je, Klaus  Das Aufzeichnen und Bearbeiten der GPS-Daten funktioniert ja schon ganz gut. Und es gibt auch ein Steigungsprofil.  Damit habe ich mich aber noch nicht so recht beschäftigt. Das wär doch eine Aufgabe für ....
> 
> 
> Kommst Du denn mit der Karte klar. Einen ganz genauen Tourverlauf erhält man natürlich durch Benutzen der Anhänge. Dafür brauchts halt Magic Maps oder so ...
> ...



Hallo Guido,
die Karte ist klar!  
Bloß ich sehe zwar die Stelle im Steigungsprofil welche mich interessiert, aber für mich sehen die Anstiege bis zu fast allen Spitzen immer gleich steil aus??? 

Trotzdem danke. 

Gute Nacht
Klaus


----------



## Montana (5. Februar 2006)

Ich glaube die Unterschiede sind auch nicht soooo gross.  

Wie geht das eigentlich nun mit der IG weiter ?
Was ist geplant ?
Regelmässige Treffen ?
Regelmässige Touren ?
Wer kümmert sich darum ?

Viele Grüsse

Guido




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> die Karte ist klar!
> Bloß ich sehe zwar die Stelle im Steigungsprofil welche mich interessiert, aber für mich sehen die Anstiege bis zu fast allen Spitzen *immer gleich steil *aus???
> 
> ...


----------



## Splash (6. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geht das eigentlich nun mit der IG weiter ?


Erst mal der Formalkram, ein eigener Fred und dann Schritt für Schritt ...



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist geplant ?
> Regelmässige Treffen ?
> Regelmässige Touren ?


Regelmässige Touren: Ja - werden dann auch immer wieder hier ausgeschrieben. Rhytmus noch unklar.
Regelmässige Treffen: Ja - DIMB IG MTB-Stammtisch an jedem letzten Freitag im Monat
Ansonsten auch gemeinsamme Fahrten zu CTFs und anderen Veranstaltungen (Marathons, etc.).



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kümmert sich darum ?


Grundsätzlich ist die IG noch im Aufbau. Wer sich genau um was kümmert, wird sich in naher Zukungt sicherlich noch herauskristallisieren. Es wird jedoch auch so sein, dass wir mittelfristig natürlich für jeden, der sich aktiv beteiligen möchte, dankbar sind.


----------



## Cheetah (6. Februar 2006)

Hi,
hier die gestern anfragten Termine:
*nächster IG Rhein Sieg Stammtisch:*
Freitag, 24.2 19:00Uhr in Uckerath, Gasthaus Steger bei Pano


*Die Weibern CTF:*
Vatertag, 25.5.2006
 12. CTF Rund um die Brug Olbrück



Es war gestern eine schöne Tour, es hat mit euch viel Spaß gemacht. Mein Dank geht an Klaus fürs guiden und an Uwe für die diversen Showeinlagen.


----------



## Montana (6. Februar 2006)

Danke Frank  

Stammtisch steht schon ewig auf meiner Liste  
Freitags ist es aber leider oft schwierig durch div. Terminüberschneidungen 

Zum Weibern CTF : 

Wann (Uhrzeit)  wollt ihr dort starten ?
Fahren Alle die 50 km / 1000+ hm ?
Sollte man als gemeinsamer IG Rhein/Sieg Trupp dort auftauchen oder in einzelnen Grüppchen ?

LG Guido




			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hier die gestern anfragten Termine:
> *nächster IG Rhein Sieg Stammtisch:*
> Freitag, 24.2 19:00Uhr in Uckerath, Gasthaus Steger bei Pano
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Februar 2006)

Also wenn ich mich da einfach mal formlos einmischen darf, vor der Weibern CTF kommt noch die Brohltal CTF am 09.04.. Auch sehr schön zu fahren! 
Vergangenes Jahr haben wir es so gehandhabt, daß wir uns zu einem festen Zeitpunkt dort getroffen haben und in einer Gruppe von ca. 12 Leuten gefahren sind. War recht lustig . Hier nochmal der Link dazu.


----------



## Lipoly (6. Februar 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich mich da einfach mal formlos einmischen darf, vor der Weibern CTF kommt noch die Brohltal CTF am 09.04.. Auch sehr schön zu fahren!




Geil ne panzerfahrersession! biste dabei, splash?   


lars


----------



## Splash (6. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Geil ne panzerfahrersession! biste dabei, splash?
> lars



Hehe .. wenn ich am Vorabend (ne Geburtstagsfeier) nicht zu sehr versacke, dann gerne... 
Welche Strecke?


----------



## Cheetah (6. Februar 2006)

Der Herr Andreas-MTB  hat Recht, die Brohltal CTF sollten wir nicht vergessen. 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Weibern CTF :
> 
> Wann (Uhrzeit)  wollt ihr dort starten ?
> Fahren Alle die 50 km / 1000+ hm ?
> ...



Guckst du


----------



## Kalinka (8. Februar 2006)

Ich hatte noch keine Zeit mich der allgemeinen Weihräucherung unseres Sonntagsguides Klaus anzuschließen.
Die Tour war landschaftlich schön, die Streckenführung klasse gewählt, das Tempo war angenehm, mein Rücken hat mitgespielt, mein neues Bike hat sich bewährt, der Kuchen war lecker, die Leute gut drauf...KLASSE!
Die Wahner Heide ist ja richtig nett bei Tageslicht...ich hatte da schon andere Erfahrungen bei "Nacht"


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

für Kurzentschlossene morgen am 12.02.06 10:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt STALLBERG Parkplatz B56 Fußgängerbrücke
zu einer lockeren Runde durch die Wahner Heide Richtung Königsforst,
oder nach Absprache vor Ort.

Stelle die Tour in LMB ein.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2059
Gruß Udo 1


----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

da sich kein Kurzentschlossener gefunden hat mit mir am heutigen Tag eine kleine Runde zu drehen, bin ich also um 10.00 Uhr allein zu einer Erkundungstour gestartet .
Einige Abschnitte, besonders an den Nordhängen waren noch sehr vereist.
Dort wo die Sonne hinkam, war Matsch angesagt . Die Tour führte über Bich-Winkel-Krahwinkel-Heister-weiter auf den "K" Weg-durch das Wahnbachtal-den Wendbach stromaufwärts-Neunkirchen-weiter auf den "K"Weg-Niederhorbach-Beierterhof-Burg Herrenstein-witer auf den Wanderweg A6-Richtung Winterscheid-Schreckenberg-entlang der Bröhl bis Siegburg.
Das Wetter war Klasse. Für die GPS-Akkus war es noch ein wenig kalt, ich benötigte 4 Satz.

Der Streckenverlauf ist in der nachfolgenden ovl-Datei abgebildet.

Nächsten Sonnabend, den 18.02.06 die nächste Bike und Runtour.
Start wie immer 10:00 Uhr in Siegburg Luisenstrasse 29 vor dem Radladen .

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

am 18.02.06 findet die nächste Bike & Runtour statt. 
Es ist eine lockere Tour . 
*Treffpunkt:*
Luisenstraße 29 
53721 Siegburg
Fon 02241/25078-34
*Startzeit:* 10:00 Uhr

*geplante Streckenführung:*
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2065

Gruß Udo1


----------



## sibby08 (14. Februar 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> am 18.02.06 findet die nächste Bike & Runtour statt.
> Es ist eine lockere Tour .
> ...


 
Und ich kann wieder nicht. Komme im Moment weder zum Biken, noch dazu mal meinen defekt gehenden Dämpfer (Lockout funzt nicht richtig, spricht schon auf Kanaldeckel an) mal zur Rep zu bringen. 
Wünsche allen die mitfahren ein geiles Wetter und viel spaß auf der Tour. 

Gruß
sibby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (14. Februar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich kann wieder nicht. Komme im Moment weder zum Biken, noch dazu mal meinen defekt gehenden Dämpfer (Lockout funzt nicht richtig, spricht schon auf Kanaldeckel an) mal zur Rep zu bringen.
> Wünsche allen die mitfahren ein geiles Wetter und viel spaß auf der Tour.
> 
> Gruß
> sibby


Hallo sibby,
Sorry, da wir das selbe Rad fahren muss ich dir sagen, das du eigentlich keinen Lockout hast! Du hast sieben Stufen und 6x Pro Pedal! Es sei denn du hast den 06 Dämpfer?
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (14. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo sibby,
> Sorry, da wir das selbe Rad fahren muss ich dir sagen, das du eigentlich keinen Lockout hast! Du hast sieben Stufen und 6x Pro Pedal! Es sei denn du hast den 06 Dämpfer?
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Yeap, habe den 2006er Dämpfer. Da dieser aber nicht direkt lieferbar war, hatte ich "übergangsweise" noch den 2005er.

Sibby


----------



## Redking (14. Februar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Yeap, habe den 2006er Dämpfer. Da dieser aber nicht direkt lieferbar war, hatte ich "übergangsweise" noch den 2005er.
> 
> Sibby



Weißt du was der 06 kostet?
Ich will auch einen Lockout!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (14. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du was der 06 kostet?
> Ich will auch einen Lockout!
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Leider nicht, war bei mir Bestandteil beim Neukauf des Rades. Da ich das Rad gekauft habe als die neuen schon auf dem Markt waren konnte man da was machen. Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich den Lockout bisher noch richtig eingesetzt. Evtl. war der Fehler schon von Anfang an. Es ist jedenfalls so das das Notventil schon (meiner Meinung nach) früh öffnet und der Dämpfer brutal hart wieder in Ausgangsstellung zurückfedert. Die ProPedal und offene Einstellung funktionieren dagegen tadellos.
Naja, kann alles passieren. Muß das Rad halt nur mal zum Händler bringen.

Sibby


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Februar 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> am 18.02.06 findet die nächste Bike & Runtour statt.
> Es ist eine lockere Tour .
> ...


Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird ?


----------



## Redking (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo hier kommt die nächste Tour.

Diesmal in die andere Richtung! Aber auch etwas schwieriger! 

Ich werde aber auch diesmal auf die langsamsten warten. 

 Wer will hier eintragen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo Klaus , ich habe mich logischer Weise direkt mal eingetragen. 
Wird bestimmt wieder nett  Das _Schwierigere_ ist schon Ok.  
Wenn ich micht nicht täusche gab es immer einen Chickenway  

Bis bald mal wieder

Gruß Guido 




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo hier kommt die nächste Tour.
> 
> Diesmal in die andere Richtung! Aber auch etwas schwieriger!
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (16. Februar 2006)

da hab ich mich doch glatt auch mal mit eingetragen 

@ udo ich weis noich nicht ob ich es samstag schaffe wenn ich nicht um 10 da bin woll nicht, also müsst nicht warten, ich trag mich auch nicht ein... 

grüsse alex


----------



## Udo1 (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo Alex,



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] udo ich weis noich nicht ob ich es samstag schaffe wenn ich nicht um 10 da bin woll nicht, also müsst nicht warten, ich trag mich auch nicht ein...
> 
> grüsse alex


weiß jetzt bescheid, bei Nichterscheinen fahren wir los. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (17. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus , ich habe mich logischer Weise direkt mal eingetragen.
> Wird bestimmt wieder nett  Das _Schwierigere_ ist schon Ok.
> Wenn ich micht nicht täusche gab es immer einen Chickenway
> 
> ...


Hallo Guido,
nein gibt es nicht aber jeder darf absteigen! 
Bei der Begeisterung wie schnell sich die Leute eintragen kriege ich bald schon Angst das wir hier ganz schnell auf Ruhrgebietniveau(Gruppengröße) kommen.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (17. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Das _Schwierigere_ ist schon Ok.
> Wenn ich micht nicht täusche gab es immer einen Chickenway




also guido! nix chickenway! bremse auf und durch
wir packen das! und im steinbruch werde ich bei gutem wetter mal nen no footer oder tabletop probieren

lars


----------



## Montana (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo Klaus und Lars 

Muss man (_ich _ ) denn im Steinbruch auch da runterfahren wo sonst nur Klaus runterfährt  Dann würde ich eher mit Martin zusammen mit NW Stöcken ankommen und ne Spezial NW Runde (Achtung Scherz : Ich kann kein NW) mitbestreiten  Obwohl der Martin da bestimmt auch runterfahren würde ... oder ? Ich sehe übrigens gerade , dass sich auch ein richtiger Rennfahrer angemeldet hat der dann bestimmt wie der geölte Blitz vor und zurückfahren wird  Da freue ich mich doch schon mal ganz besonders drauf   

Viele Grüsse und bis demnächst

Guido




			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> also guido! nix chickenway! bremse auf und durch
> wir packen das! und im steinbruch werde ich bei gutem wetter mal nen no footer oder tabletop probieren
> 
> lars


----------



## Lipoly (17. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man (_ich _ ) denn im Steinbruch auch da runterfahren wo sonst nur Klaus runterfährt  Dann würde ich eher mit Martin zusammen mit NW Stöcken ankommen


müssen muss man nur sterben!




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl der Martin da bestimmt auch runterfahren würde ... oder ?


dann soller mal mitkommen! es besteht großes interesse das gerne live zu erleben 




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe übrigens gerade , dass sich auch ein richtiger Rennfahrer angemeldet hat der dann bestimmt wie der geölte Blitz vor und zurückfahren wird


und rauf hast du vergessen! bei meinem jetzigen motivationstand bin ich aber bergab ganz ganz schnell! 


lg
lars


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2006)

*Hallo, hier der Tourbericht der heutigen Bike & Runtour!!!*

heute war es wieder soweit, die Bike und Runtour stand heute im Zeichen
des großen Regens.
Pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr trafen sich 6 hartgesottene Wind und Regen trotzende Biker bei Bike und Run in Siegburg zur Tour.


 


Die Biker waren MTB309, Trekbiker, grüner Frosch, Vennerider, der legendäre Handlampe ein junger dynamischer Vertreter der Bundespolizei und Udo1.






Nach dem obligatorischen Startfoto ging es in bei ordentlichen Regen, sofort  im Sinne des Winterpokals sich zu bewegen und nicht Olympische Rekorde zu brechen, über STALLBERG durch den LOHMAER WALD zum Startpunkt des HCM. Dort weiter auf  Wirtschaftswegen mit ausgefahrenen breiten Spuren, die sich auf Grund des Niederschlages in reißende Ströme verwandelt hatten weiter bis HEISTER. Hier führte uns ein sehr lange Bergabfahrt bis in das WAHNBACHTAL. Das Wasser, mit Schlamm vermengt und vom Vordermann empor geschleudert, spritze uns vehement ins Gesicht. Am WAHNBACH angekommen mussten wir erst einmal einen Halt zum Brille putzen einlegen.
Durch die rasante Abfahrt sammelte sich das Wasser aus den Wegerinnen auch noch in den Radhosen. Die Feuchtigkeit, man kann schon sagen das Wasser, rann schon leicht  an den Unterschenkeln Richtung Füße. Dies alles hielt uns nicht davon ab auf breiten schlammigen Wegen den  WAHNBACH  zu folgen, um durch ein Seitental bei durchdrehenden Reifen bergauf NEUKIRCHEN zu erreichen. Hier ging es weiter in rasanter Abfahrt immer den K" Weg folgend bis OHMERATH. Oberhalb INGERSAUL ging es auf schlammigen Weg, teilweise blieben die Räder im Schlamm stecken, an der Waldkante weiter ostwärts. Die Fahrt ging weiter Richtung BEIERT, BEIERTERHOF Burg HERRENSTEIN. Hier überquerten wir die B 478 und folgten den Wanderweg A6 bis nach WINTERSCHEID. Auf kurzen Asphaltabschnitt Richtung SCHRECKENBERG nutzten wir die Gischt auf der Straße um 
unsere Räder, das Schaltwerk und unserer Bekleidung wieder grob vom Schlamm zu befreien. In rasanter Schussfahrt ging es unterhalb des RINGWALLS ins BRÖLTAL, das Wasser stand jetzt schon in den Schuhen,  weiter bergauf Richtung ALTENBÖDINGEN, wo wir auf schlammigen und rutschigen Wurzeltrail BRÖHL erreichten. Von hier ging es entlang der BRÖHL Richtung ALLNER- HENNEF wieder nach SIEGBURG. 
Glücklich und zufrieden ohne ein trockenes Kleidungsstück am Körper erreichten wir wieder unseren Ausgangspunkt.




*JA dies alles und mehr hätten wir erlebt und erleiden müssen, wenn wir gefahren wären!!*
*Die Tour wird auf jeden Fall nachgeholt. Im Anhang das Overlay der Strecke die wir gefahren wären.*

Euch allen ein schönes trockenes Wochenende.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Montana (18. Februar 2006)

Schade für euch , Udo , das war (ist) ja ein richtiges Mistwetter heute. Obwohl Boris bestimmt gerade wegen dem Sauwetter angereist ist  so kenne ich ihn zumindest  Bei einem der nächstem Male bin ich bestimmt dabei (wenn mein Rad endlich mal wieder ganz sein wird)

Grüsse an alle und bis bald

Guido 





			
				Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo, hier der Tourbericht der heutigen Bike & Runtour!!!*
> 
> heute war es wieder soweit, die Bike und Runtour stand heute im Zeichen
> des großen Regens...........
> ...


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo,


> Schade für euch , Udo , das war (ist) ja ein richtiges Mistwetter heute. Obwohl Boris bestimmt gerade wegen dem Sauwetter angereist ist  so kenne ich ihn zumindest  Bei einem der nächstem Male bin ich bestimmt dabei (wenn mein Rad endlich mal wieder ganz sein wird)
> Grüsse an alle und bis bald
> Guido


ich habe es am heutigen Nachmittag noch einmal gewagt und bin noch ein Teilstück der heutigen geplanten Bike & Runtour gefahren. Es war wie ich es in der fiktiven Tourbeschreibung geschrieben hatte, es fehlten nur die reißenden Ströme in den Fahrspuren. Es war so schlammig, das ich mein Vorderrad 2 mal aus dem Schlamm ziehen musste. Zu guterletzt musste ich auch noch die Regenjacke auspacken, weil es wieder ziemlich stark zu regnen begann.
Meine Frau erkannte mich nach der Rückkehr erst nach dem entfernen der Schlammschicht im Gesicht. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Februar 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe es am heutigen Nachmittag noch einmal gewagt und bin noch ein Teilstück der heutigen geplanten Bike & Runtour gefahren. Es war wie ich es in der fiktiven Tourbeschreibung geschrieben hatte, es fehlten nur die reißenden Ströme in den Fahrspuren. Es war so schlammig, das ich mein Vorderrad 2 mal aus dem Schlamm ziehen musste. Zu guterletzt musste ich auch noch die Regenjacke auspacken, weil es wieder ziemlich stark zu regnen begann.
> Meine Frau erkannte mich nach der Rückkehr erst nach dem entfernen der Schlammschicht im Gesicht.
> ...




Hallo Udo,

wir sind doch noch gefahren. Nachdem wir insgesamt 45 Min. gewartet haben (Es war nur noch leicht am Regnen), wollten wir zumindest einmal den Ho-Chi-Ming fahren, was wir auch gemacht haben. Danach führte uns Uwe noch einige schöne Trails kreuz und quer durch die Gegend, zwischendurch wurde sogar die Dusche von oben abgestellt. Insgesamt ist eine Fahrzeit von etwas über 2 Std zusammengekommen. Ich bin noch mit dem Rad bis nach Alfter-Gielsdorf zurückgefahren, bei uns auf der richtigen Rheinseite kam sogar etwas die Sonne durch  

Nächstes mal wird es bestimmt schöner!

Grüße

Boris


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Schade für euch , Udo , das war (ist) ja ein richtiges Mistwetter heute. Obwohl Boris bestimmt gerade wegen dem Sauwetter angereist ist  so kenne ich ihn zumindest  Bei einem der nächstem Male bin ich bestimmt dabei (wenn mein Rad endlich mal wieder ganz sein wird)
> 
> Grüsse an alle und bis bald
> 
> Guido




So ist es, wir hören erst mit dem Fahren auf, wenn das Wasser am Oberrohr angekommen ist  . Die Steigerung ist wie immer Uwe mit seinen typichen Singletrails:

Match bis zum Kettenblatt!!!
Bäume, Äste und Wurzeln, das der Boden nicht mehr gesehen wird!!!!
Reitwege aller Art!!!!!!!!!!
Und - *******, wieder einen Trail kaputtgemacht 

Bis demnächst mal wieder bei Euch im schönen KF - oder doch nicht? Wie war das mit dem Material bei Euch?????!!!!!!


----------



## Redking (18. Februar 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe es am heutigen Nachmittag noch einmal gewagt und bin noch ein Teilstück der heutigen geplanten Bike & Runtour gefahren. Es war wie ich es in der fiktiven Tourbeschreibung geschrieben hatte, es fehlten nur die reißenden Ströme in den Fahrspuren. Es war so schlammig, das ich mein Vorderrad 2 mal aus dem Schlamm ziehen musste. Zu guterletzt musste ich auch noch die Regenjacke auspacken, weil es wieder ziemlich stark zu regnen begann.
> Meine Frau erkannte mich nach der Rückkehr erst nach dem entfernen der Schlammschicht im Gesicht.
> ...


Hallo UDO,
Dann hast du ja meine Spuren auf dem Wurzeltrail vor Bödingen gesehen! 

Ich war auch mit Michael etwas unterwegs!
Mein Rad war nicht mehr Blau sondern braun! 
Achso alle Leute haben mich so komisch angesehgen! 
Lag wohl auch am den Sprenklern im Gesicht. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo hier kommt die nächste Tour.
> 
> Diesmal in die andere Richtung! Aber auch etwas schwieriger!
> 
> ...



Hallo Klaus!
Könntest Du "Diesmal in die andere Richtung! Aber auch etwas schwieriger!" etwas genauer beschreiben? Würde evtl. gerne teilnehmen, habe aber aus beruflichen Gründen und anschließend wegen starker Erkältung am Neujahrstag 2006 das letzte Mal auf dem Bike gesessen und fürchte um meine Kondition.
Schönen Gruß
Peter


----------



## Redking (21. Februar 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus!
> Könntest Du "Diesmal in die andere Richtung! Aber auch etwas schwieriger!" etwas genauer beschreiben? Würde evtl. gerne teilnehmen, habe aber aus beruflichen Gründen und anschließend wegen starker Erkältung am Neujahrstag 2006 das letzte Mal auf dem Bike gesessen und fürchte um meine Kondition.
> Schönen Gruß
> Peter



Hallo Peter,

ich will diesmal direkt vom Aggerstadion in Richtung Ho Chi Minh aufbrechen!
Also nicht durch die Heide touren. 
Langsam ist wird es schon sein aber die Schwierigkeit und die Steigungen sind mehr als auf der letzten Tour. 
Hier kannst du lesen wo es lang ging! hier klicken! 
Hier Das Höhenprofil und Streckenverlauf der letzten Tour 
Aber alles nicht wichtig, denn wir fahren in die andere Richtung!
Will die Tour noch vorher abfahren und gebe die Kilometer vorher an!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (21. Februar 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus!
> Könntest Du "Diesmal in die andere Richtung! Aber auch etwas schwieriger!" etwas genauer beschreiben? Würde evtl. gerne teilnehmen, habe aber aus beruflichen Gründen und anschließend wegen starker Erkältung am Neujahrstag 2006 das letzte Mal auf dem Bike gesessen und fürchte um meine Kondition.
> Schönen Gruß
> Peter



hi peter
ich fahre mit meinem stinky mit und bin bergauf eh der laamste(dafür bergab umso schneller)! ausserdem sind noch so ein paar langsame mit dabei


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

auch wenn in BONN am 28.02. schon um 18:15 Uhr eine Nachtfahrt durchgeführt wird , habe ich für die daheimgebliebenen
um 19:00 Uhr eine Nachtfahrt ins LMB gestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2114

Ich will meine neue nightpro testen. Tour soll nicht länger als 2 Stunden dauern, also solange bis der Akku leer ist. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Pepin (27. Februar 2006)

hat jemand morgen gegen mittag lust auf ne mtb tour?

Treffpunkt MTB-Treff-Spich


----------



## sibby08 (27. Februar 2006)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand morgen gegen mittag lust auf ne mtb tour?
> 
> Treffpunkt MTB-Treff-Spich


 
Lust schon, aber kein Frei. Evtl. fahre ich morgen Abend bei Udo mit, sofern das Wetter mitspielt und das mit meiner bescheidenen Beleuchtung überhaupt Sinn macht (Cateye EL 300 und Sigma Ellipsoid getunt mit 5 Watt Birne).

Sibby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (27. Februar 2006)

da ich halt frei habe möchte ich gerne früher fahren


----------



## Udo1 (1. März 2006)

Hallo,

die nächste Bike & Runtour findet am 04.03.06 Start 11.30 Uhr statt. 
http://www.bikeandrun.net/

Fahrstrecke von Bike & Run nach Troisdorf zum Treffpunkt Wendehammer Sportplatz, dort Start zur IG Rhein-Sieg Tour II
mit REDKING um 12:00 Uhr. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2074

Gruß Udo


----------



## Redking (1. März 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die nächste Bike & Runtour findet am 04.03.06 Start 11.30 Uhr statt.
> 
> ...


Was ist denn das jetzt???

Anscheinend hab ich mein Gehirn doch gestern zu sehr verkühlt!

Ciao


----------



## Redking (1. März 2006)

Bei der Zweiten DIMB IG Rhein Sieg Tour am Samstag wird langsam gefahren und wer meckert darf gerne eine extra Runde um die Meute drehen!  
Achso langsam wird mir das schon unheimlich das sich immer noch Leute anmelden obwohl das Wetter doch zur Zeit sehr bescheiden ist.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. März 2006)

Klaus, meinst Du das hier 

_"Bei extremen Witterungsbedingungen fällt der Termin nicht aus."_

in Deiner Tourenbeschreibung zum 04.03.06 wirklich....?


----------



## Redking (2. März 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus, meinst Du das hier
> 
> _"Bei extremen Witterungsbedingungen fällt der Termin nicht aus."_
> 
> in Deiner Tourenbeschreibung zum 04.03.06 wirklich....?



Hallo Helmut,
Yes, die Tour fällt nicht aus!Es ist ernst gemeint
das gilt besonders für die Leute, die sich am Dienstag beschwert
hatten das ich wegen Schneeregen nicht biken wollte. 
Denn diese Lutscher sollen jetzt mal sehen ob nicht Sie die Mädchen sind. 
Wie ich sehe hat sich der eine jetzt schon abgemeldet! 
Dieses Mädchen!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (2. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut,
> Yes, die Tour fällt nicht aus!Es ist ernst gemeint
> das gilt besonders für die Leute, die sich am Dienstag beschwert
> hatten das ich wegen Schneeregen nicht biken wollte.
> ...



 

Leider darf ich am Samstag Laminat verlegen und noch eine Holzdecke anbringen


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2006)

Hallo Klaus,


			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn das jetzt???
> 
> Anscheinend hab ich mein Gehirn doch gestern zu sehr verkühlt!
> 
> Ciao


 
hast Du nicht. Ich habe den Start der geplanten Bike & Runtour ein wenig nach hinten verlegt, falls noch jemand kommt bringe ich ihn gleich zum Startpunkt mit. Ach Ja sollen die Teilnehmer an der Zweiten DIMB IG Rhein Sieg Tour Schneeschieber mitbringen? 

Bis zum Sonnabend

Gruß Uo1


----------



## Redking (2. März 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> 
> hast Du nicht. Ich habe den Start der geplanten Bike & Runtour ein wenig nach hinten verlegt, falls noch jemand kommt bringe ich ihn gleich zum Startpunkt mit. Ach Ja sollen die Teilnehmer an der Zweiten DIMB IG Rhein Sieg Tour Schneeschieber mitbringen?
> ...


Hallo Udo, ich finde das nicht richtig! 
Eine vorherige Anfrage wäre wohl nicht zu viel verlangt! 
Ich mache ja auch aus meinen Touren keine Dirt Metals Tour!
Ich find du machst hier auch ein bißchen viel Werbung!
Mach doch einen eigenen Tread für Deine Radladentour auf!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (2. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Udo, ich finde das nicht richtig!
> Eine vorherige Anfrage wäre wohl nicht zu viel verlangt!
> Ich mache ja auch aus meinen Touren keine Dirt Metals Tour!
> Ich find du machst hier auch ein bißchen viel Werbung!
> ...




Wassn nu los? Ich fands ja eigentlich ganz OK, dass Udo seine Bike`n´Run Tour quasi verschiebt, um halt bei der DIMB Tour mit seinen Leuten mit zu fahren? Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Redking (2. März 2006)

Hallo, ich war heute mal die Strecke testen!

Also es werde so zirca 43 Kilometer werden und wir werden so 
3:45 Stunden netto Zeit brauchen! 

Okay, ich war 4:30 Stunden unterwegs. 
Habe etwas die Strecke von Hindernissen frei geräumt!

Also es war herrliches Wetter! 























Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (2. März 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wassn nu los? Ich fands ja eigentlich ganz OK, dass Udo seine Bike`n´Run Tour quasi verschiebt, um halt bei der DIMB Tour mit seinen Leuten mit zu fahren? Oder hab ich was verpasst?


Wenn jemand unbeding Werbung machen will aber nicht auf Kosten der DIMB!
Du kannst ja mal bei den IG Rhein-Ruhr Threads nachlesen dort war Dirk auch nicht erfreut als er sowas gelesen hat das jemand jetzt die Top of the Pott Tour anbieten will.
Udo kann tun und lassen was er will!
Ich kann der Tour auch einen anderen Namen geben und ich weiß nicht ob er dann gekommen wäre. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (2. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand unbeding Werbung machen will aber nicht auf Kosten der DIMB!
> Du kannst ja mal bei den IG Rhein-Ruhr Threads nachlesen dort war Dirk auch nicht erfreut als er sowas gelesen hat das jemand jetzt die Top of the Pott Tour anbieten will.
> Udo kann tun und lassen was er will!
> Ich kann der Tour auch einen anderen Namen geben und ich weiß nicht ob er dann gekommen wäre.
> ...



Ich seh das irgendwie was lockerer. Klar darf keiner Werbung auf Kosten der DIMB machen. Doch Udo wollte seine Tour zur DIMB Tour hin führen. Er wollte ja nicht die DIMB Tour als seine ausgeben. Ich finds jedenfalls nicht verwerflich.


----------



## Redking (2. März 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh das irgendwie was lockerer. Klar darf keiner Werbung auf Kosten der DIMB machen. Doch Udo wollte seine Tour zur DIMB Tour hin führen. Er wollte ja nicht die DIMB Tour als seine ausgeben. Ich finds jedenfalls nicht verwerflich.


Sorry ich habe kein Verständnis dafür hier dann Werbung für das Radgeschäft zu machen! 

Ich denke ich habe früh genug Werbung für die
DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg-Tour II gemacht! 

Wenn er mit den Jungs ohne groß Werbung für das Radgeschäft zu machen zum Startpunkt gekommen wäre hätte es keine Probleme gegeben!
Ich bin nämlich kein Tourguide von dem Radladen! 
Ich kann ja mal Rikman fragen ob das hier überhaupt den Forumsregeln entspricht!

Denn Wer hier im Forum liest kann sich ja auch selbst bei meiner Tour anmelden und zum Startpunkt kommen.
Bei Nachfrage gebe ich jedesmal eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (2. März 2006)

Nur so ein Rat aus der Ferne  

Bitte bleibt cool  Leute , ich würde gerne am Samstag mit Klaus , Michael und Udo fahren. Kenne die ganze Problematik natürlich nicht  

Gruß

Guido


----------



## Redking (2. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so ein Rat aus der Ferne
> 
> Bitte bleibt cool  Leute , ich würde gerne am Samstag mit Klaus , Michael und Udo fahren. Kenne die ganze Problematik natürlich nicht
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,
Udo macht den Guide für ein Radgeschäft. Kann er ja machen!
Aber nicht dann seine Tour ankündigen und dann zu meiner Tour kommen!
Und das ohne vorher mal zu fragen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (2. März 2006)

Ein Schneepflug wird nicht benötige aber Fahrkönnen auf Eis! 
Scheibenbremsen von Vorteil!


Eingang Ho Chi Minh










Irgendwo im Lohmare Wald





Kreuzung nach Birk-Heide-Lohmar




Mein Bike!





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (2. März 2006)

Schade, Schade das hier jetzt wieder son Mist im gange ist.
Ich denke nicht das Udo1 da irgendwelche Absichten hatte und Dir in die Tour fuschen wollte, ganz im Gegenteil. 





> Fahrstrecke von Bike & Run nach Troisdorf zum Treffpunkt Wendehammer Sportplatz, *dort Start zur IG Rhein-Sieg Tour II*


 Ich lese das so, das man sich bei Bike and Run trifft um dann zum Treffpunkt *Deiner* ausgeschriebenen Tour fährt.
In der Meldung von Udo interpretiere ich absolut nicht, dass er sich die Tour zu seinem eigen machen will.
Ich gebe Dir recht das man das vorher hätte absprechen können/ sollen. Deine Reaktionen sagen mir jedenfalls das es in der DIMB wohl doch sowas wie Vereinsmeierei und Engstirnigkeit gibt, also nix für mich.
Nichts desto trotz wäre ich am Samstag auch gerne gekommen, ich hätte mich dann mit Udo bei Bike and Run getroffen und wäre mit ihm zu *Deiner* Tour gekommen. Leider kriege es aber zeitlich nicht hin.

Bleibt einfach alle mal was lockerer, wir Biken zum Spaß und der Alltag ist schon stressig genug.


----------



## Redking (3. März 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, Schade das hier jetzt wieder son Mist im gange ist.
> Ich denke nicht das Udo1 da irgendwelche Absichten hatte und Dir in die Tour fuschen wollte, ganz im Gegenteil.  Ich lese das so, das man sich bei Bike and Run trifft um dann zum Treffpunkt *Deiner* ausgeschriebenen Tour fährt.
> In der Meldung von Udo interpretiere ich absolut nicht, dass er sich die Tour zu seinem eigen machen will.
> Ich gebe Dir recht das man das vorher hätte absprechen können/ sollen. Deine Reaktionen sagen mir jedenfalls das es in der DIMB wohl doch sowas wie Vereinsmeierei und Engstirnigkeit gibt, also nix für mich.
> ...



Hi tut mir leid das du keine Zeit hast.

Auch zu dir, es gibt keine Vereinsmeierrei!
Erst richtig lesen und dann posten!





			
				Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die nächste Bike & Runtour findet am 04.03.06 Start 11.30 Uhr statt.
> 
> ...




Und die Engstirnigkeit meinerseits hat was mit der Werbung für das Radgeschäft zu tun! Er kann seine Touren für die machen aber sich dann nicht  einer Andern anschließen und nacher wieder einen Radgeschäft Tourbericht rein setzen!

Aber gut werde ich demnächst keine Touren mehr guiden wenn man nicht vorher mal den Guide fragt! 
Ich fahr hier auch keine Werbung für Bikegeschäfte!
Ich kann auch meine Touren mit Werbung für ein anderes Bikegeschäft machen! 
Außerdem habe ich nicht gesagt das hier nur Dimb Mitglieder mitfahren können.
Bei mir sind alle Biker Willkommen! 

Wenn nicht soviele Biker angemeldet wären würde ich die Tour löschen! 


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (3. März 2006)

Das ist doch jetzt Quatsch , Klaus , komm doch bitte wieder auf den Teppich zurück. Ich kann Dich schon verstehen aber die Leute interessiert zunächst mal nur die für sie interessante Tour. 

Grüsse  Guido




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ,,,,
> 
> Wenn nicht soviele Biker angemeldet wären würde ich die Tour löschen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Delgado (3. März 2006)

Klaus menstruiert temporÃ¤r  




			
				HEIZER schrieb:
			
		

> Echte MÃ¤nner sind:
> 
> â¢ Achtmannzelt-bei-Sturm-Aufsteller
> â¢ an-Tankstellen-Raucher
> ...


----------



## Redking (3. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

>


Morgen Michael,
red mal mit Volker, der ist nämlich der gleichen Meinung!
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (3. März 2006)

Ich denke Du und Udo1 unterhaltet Euch mal und schafft die Missverständnisse aus der Welt.
Ich glaube nicht das Udo einen xxxxxxxxxx Tourbericht auf Kosten Deiner Tour geschrieben hätte (Dies ist aber nur mein persönlicher Eindruck).
Siehe es doch mal so die xxxxxxxx Tour startet bei xxxxxxxxx und endet am Treffpunkt zu der von *Dir* ausgeschrieben *2. DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg-Tour *zu der sich Udo1 schon lange vorher angemeldet hat, um mit Dir als Tour Guide eine schöne lockere Runde zu drehen.

*DU* hast die Tour ausgeschrieben  , *DU* bestimmst wo es lang geht , *DU* schreibst den Tour Bericht  .

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen eine schöne Tour bei hoffentlich auch schönen Bedingungen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Spannung hiermit jetzt ein wenig rausnehmen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. März 2006)

Hallo Klaus!

Leider kann ich erst morgen früh entscheiden, ob ich an der Tour teilnehmen kann oder nicht. Soll ich mich mal als Teilnehmer eintragen - unverbindlich - oder es lieber lassen und wenn ich um 12Uhr nicht da bin, dann fahrt ihr eben ohne mich los?

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Delgado (3. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Michael,
> 
> red mal mit Volker .....
> 
> Klaus



*Volki hat von seinem neuen Bike erzählt:*








Kette wird aber kürzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (3. März 2006)

ich denke ich komme mit zum biken wenns nicht die nacht wieder schneit!

lars


----------



## volker k (3. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Volki hat von seinem neuen Bike erzählt:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hallo Michael.

Ich glaub da hast du aber was verkehrt verstanden  

Ich hatte eigentlich dieses hier gemeint   :






Liebe Grüße 

Volker


----------



## meti (3. März 2006)

deshalb fahre ich allein  
obwohl mir (vorsicht werbung) dirt besser gefällt !


----------



## Montana (4. März 2006)

Ich möchte mich hiermit beim Klaus noch mal ganz herzlich für das guiden unserer schönen Tour durch den Lohmarer Wald incl. HCM bedanken. Die Strecke war sehr interessant und die unterschiedlichen Böden waren schon recht lustig. Schnee und später sogar Matsch. Übrigens war das wieder eine sehr nette grosse Gruppe. 

Ich bin beim nächsten Mal gerne wieder dabei   

Hier noch meine GEKO Aufzeichnungen :

*Unsere Tour in 2D : *





*
Das Höhendiagramm : *






*Als Anhang noch die gezippten Dateien im OVL und PTH Format*

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## Splash (4. März 2006)

Hier noch das Gruppenfoto vom Start:






Ich möchte mich an der Stelle bei Klaus (REDKING) und dem Rest der Gruppe für die schöne Tour bedanken. Es ist zwar anders gelaufen, als gedacht, doch ich fand es dennoch eine schöne Tour. Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal.


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. März 2006)

Auch meinen Dank an Klaus, der heute sehr oft aufopfernd  mit fremden Bikes unterwegs war - und das mal vorne an der Spitze, mal etwas weiter hinten, stets bemüht, alle Schäfchen zusammenzuhalten  

Die Route wurde zwar aus gegebenem Anlass etwas verkürzt, so dass mir "Gemüsesperre" und sonstige Codewords immer noch kein Begriff sind, jedoch kenne ich nun den HCM (im Schnee  ) . Und ich, aus der Kälte (Eifel) kommend, habe in den tieferen Regionen sogar einen Hauch von Frühling (respektive Matsch) erleben dürfen.

Unterwegs wurde dann noch Andreas aufgelesen, der, so meine ich mich erinnern zu können, schon bald einmal das MTM mit seiner Anwesenheit beehren möchte....  

Das GPS-Geraffel hat schon Guido eingestellt, somit kann ich mir das sparen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. März 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Unterwegs wurde dann noch Andreas aufgelesen, der, so meine ich mich erinnern zu können, schon bald einmal das MTM mit seiner Anwesenheit beehren möchte....


*hüstel* es wird doch wieder trockener und wärmer?


----------



## Redking (4. März 2006)

Hallo Biker,
schön das ihr dabei gewesen seid!  

Bikestoffel
Cheetah
Eifelwolf
hama687
Harnas
Lipoly
Lux2
Montana
REDKING
Splash
Trekbiker
Udo1
webmonster007
Xexano

Hier der Fotograph! 




Sorry, das wir so stark kürzen mussten!

Die anderen haben ja schon alles erzählt! 

Nach einiger Verzögerung ging es los! 
Fast ohne Schnee!
Wir sind alle schön langsam Richtung Lohmar gefahren!
Dort habe ich mir das schwerstes Bike geschnappt und erstmal die Schaltung gerichtet!
In Lohmar dann einen Treppenuphill! 





Dann weiter zum Ho Chi Minh! Dort war dann richtig Schnee 

An der Einfahrt habe ich das schwere Bike wieder abgegeben! 











Nach dem Jägerspfad übern Berg zu den Teichen! 


Kurz vor dem nächsten uphill entschied ich die Tour massive einzukürzen! Lipoly, Bikestoffel, Lux2 verließen uns nachdem klar war das wir die geplante Tour ändern mussten. Der Rest fuhr zurück. An der Hütte(12 Apostel) stieß Andreas zu uns! 
Er begleitete uns zum Startpunkt!  

Danke an die nette Begleitung! Ich freue mich die geplante Tour bei besseren Bedingungen nochmal zu fahren! 


Bericht dauerte etwas da ich die Schaltung am RMX noch eingestellt habe!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lux2 (4. März 2006)

hallo zus.,
vielen dank fürs mitnehmen bis zur nächsten tour.
Lux


----------



## Splash (4. März 2006)

Ich würde gerne mehr Fotos von heute sehen


----------



## Redking (4. März 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne mehr Fotos von heute sehen


Jep ich auch


----------



## Bikenstoffel (4. März 2006)

Nabend,

vielen Dank an unseren Guide Klaus.

Er war überall anwesend und immer hilfsbereit  - halt ein guter Guide.

Hoffentlich sind alle wieder Gesund und Munter daheim angekommen.

Endlich kenne ich als Lohmarer den HCM - war ne richtige Bildungslücke  

Bis zur nächsten Tour und ein schönes Restwochenende wünscht
Christoph


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. März 2006)

JA suuppperrr, und ICH       durfte heut ARBEITEN     

Scheinbenkleister!!!!!


----------



## Xexano (4. März 2006)

Hallo ihrs,

erstmals ein fettes *DANKE* für das tolle Erlebnis heute! Es war eine echt nette Atmosphäre und keiner hat sich über ihr "Rücklicht" beschwert... ähm *räusper*! 

Ein ebenfalls fettes *DANKE* an Klaus für den tollen Guide, für die wertvolle Stütze bei der Fahrt und auch noch für das anschließende reparieren. 

Endlich kenne ich auch den HCM. Im Sommer/Frühling muss ich da nochmal hin.
Und da bin ich hofftenlich mehr fit. 
Okay? 

Ciao
Julian

P.S.: Gesund und fröhlich bin ich denke ich schon nach Hause gekommen... aber munter im Sinne von Kräften sicherlich net...  Also... gute Nacht!


----------



## hama687 (5. März 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne mehr Fotos von heute sehen



geht nicht kein Platz mehr  sry


----------



## Splash (5. März 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> geht nicht kein Platz mehr  sry



Wenn ich die wo anders online stellen soll/darf, dann kannst Du mir die auch gerne per Mail (splash956-äht-gmx.net) schicken. Evtl sind ja gute Bilder dabei? Platz hätte ich massig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne mehr Fotos von heute sehen


 
Bilder kommen gleich, bin leider erst heute dazu gekommen die Bilder hochzuladen, wird noch ca. 30 Minuten benötigen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2006)

Hallo Klaus,

die Tour war Klasse, hat Spaß gemacht und es waren wie immer nette Radler mit von der Partie.
Hier einige Impressionen der gestrigen Tour, so wie es die Kamera gesehen hat.


 

 





 

 



Ein schönes Foto kommt jetzt oder?








 

 

 





 

 

 



Alle Bilder findet Ihr hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?mcats=500&si=DIMB+Tour+04.03.06&what=allfields&name=&when=3&whenterm=d&condition=and

Gruß Udo


----------



## Pepin (5. März 2006)

tolle schneelandschaften hoffe das es morgen auch noch so schön ist bei meiner abend tour durch die wahnerheide


----------



## Redking (5. März 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> die Tour war Klasse, hat Spaß gemacht und es waren wie immer nette Radler mit von der Partie.
> Hier einige Impressionen der gestrigen Tour, so wie es die Kamera gesehen hat.
> ...


Hallo Udo,
Danke für die schönen Bilder!  
Es gibt viele Bilder wo ich mein Rad schiebe, aber das ist ja garnicht meins! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (10. März 2006)

Hallo,

war eine Woche in BERLIN und konnte nicht alles verfolgen. Heute noch einen Wurm entfernt Trojan.Dropper.
Geht morgen am Vormittag irgendwo inder näheren Umgebung Wahner Heide, Hennef eine Tour los?

Gruß Udo


----------



## Pepin (10. März 2006)

sollte morgen kein rennradwetter sein werde ich spontan eine mountainbiketour machen, sonst fahre ich die rtf in köln zollstock


----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2006)

Hallo,

gestern am Freitag 16.00 Uhr trafen sich in Siegburg zu einer kleinen gemütlichen Runde durch die Wahner Heide 7 MTB-Fahrer.





Udo1, Kettenfresser, Holzlaer, Jim-Panse, Tomadi, Biker-Tommy sowie noch 1 Mitfahrer.
Die Tour ging bei trockenem Untergrund Richtung Agger, weiter Richtung ALTENRATH, die steile Bergabfahrt zur Aggerbrücke in Höhe Gaststätte Aggerfähre. Von dort auf den schmalen Altenratherteichpfad über Meigermühle Bergauf bis WIELPÜTZ von dort auf schmalen Weg südwärts wieder zur Meigermühle. Weiter Richtung LOHMAR zum Ingerberg rauf und von dort die Bergabfahrt zur Verlängerung des HCM. Den Abschluss bildete die Bergabfahrt am Reiterhof im Lohmaer Wald.

Es hat mir Spaß gemacht wieder einmal mit netten Radlern unterwegs gewesen zu sein.

Gruß Udo


----------



## biker-tommy (18. März 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> gestern am Freitag 16.00 Uhr trafen sich in Siegburg zu einer kleinen gemütlichen Runde durch die Wahner Heide 7 MTB-Fahrer.
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Einer der zwei Mitfahrer war ich  
Der dritte von links!
Haben völlig vergessen uns vorzustellen! Sorry!

Mfg Thomas


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. März 2006)

Schöne Tour mit netten Leuten Udo  
habe wieder ein paar schöne Wege befahren. Das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt, und dein Zeitgefühl einfach perfekt  . Leider muss ich das noch lernen ( mit dem Zeitgefühl ) habe mich doch glatt im Laden mit Balu festquatscht bis 19:00 Uhr , so dass mein Licht doch noch zum Einsatz gekommen ist. 
Unten meine Tourauswertung , mit Anfahrt bzw Abfahrtsweg .





P.S. Sag dir noch bescheid wegen der Tour hier , geh morgen erstmal zum Arzt wegen meinen Knie   hoffe das ist nichts schlimmes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. März 2006)

Hallo Kettenfresser,


> ...Sag dir noch bescheid wegen der Tour hier , geh morgen erstmal zum Arzt wegen meinen Knie  hoffe das ist nichts schlimmes


hoffentlich nichts enstes, gute Besserung.
Ich war heute mit dem Christian quer durch das Siebengebirge, Ölberg- Stellweg- Kreuzeiche- KALENBORN- Wanderweg parallel zur Kasbachbahn nach LINZ unterwegs. Kurz hinter KALENBORN beeilte sich beim Christian auf schöner Schotterabfahrt die Luft aus dem Hinterrad zu entweichen. Ein schöner Schotterdurchschlag.


 


Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, war es heute ein Kaiserwetter.
Die Rückfahrt von LINZ nach SIEGBURG am Rhein entlang war sehr erschwerlich. Sehr viele Spaziergänger mit noch verpackten Ohren, die die Signale nicht hörten oder hören wollten.
Auf jeden Fall gab es nach der Tour 22 Winterpokalpunkte.
Schick mir eine PM wenn Du wieder fit bist.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Holzlarer (19. März 2006)

hallo, wollt mich auch nochmal bei udo und den mitfahrern für die tour am fr bedanken. die 7gb-tour wär ich heut auch lieber gefahren(22 wp-punkte,respekt!), hatte nem freund aber versprochen ihm die forstautobahnen im kottenforst zu zeigen. naja, wenigstens etwas speedtraining und weniger spaziergänger als gedacht und das weizen im bhf-kottenforst war auch nicht zu verachten

gruss dirk


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. März 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kettenfresser,
> hoffentlich nichts enstes, gute Besserung.............
> Schick mir eine PM wenn Du wieder fit bist.
> Gruß Udo


Hallo Udo 1
Ich war am Montag beim Arzt dieser konnte aber nichts feststellen.    Er Tippt dass das Seitenband etwas gereizt ist bzw. war .  Ich soll ein Woche pausieren. So kann ich dir den Montag den. 27.03.06 anbieten dort ab 14:00 Uhr. Den Mittwoch ( 29.03.06 ) bzw. Donnersteg ( 30.03.06 ) kann ich auch. Wird aber eine reine Erkundungstour  und schön langsam , mal schauen was das Knie sagt?!


----------



## Udo1 (3. April 2006)

Hallo,

heute habe ich nach 3 1/2 Monaten mein Rad aus der Instandsetzung zurückerhalten . Der Hinterbau wurde neu konstruiert und gebaut, ist jetzt ca. 5 mm im Durchmesser stärker als vorher. Die erste kurze Tour (Probefahrt) verlief ausgezeichnet. Endlich wieder Rohloff fahren, ein herrliches Gefühl .

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. April 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> heute habe ich nach 3 1/2 Monaten mein Rad aus der Instandsetzung zurückerhalten . Der Hinterbau wurde neu konstruiert und gebaut, ist jetzt ca. 5 mm im Durchmesser stärker als vorher. Die erste kurze Tour (Probefahrt) verlief ausgezeichnet. Endlich wieder Rohloff fahren, ein herrliches Gefühl .
> 
> Gruß Udo1


Das hört sich doch gut an  
Ich war die letzte Woche krank zu Hause  , dass verdammte Wetter . Jetzt ist der Frühling schon da und nun das .  . Werde am Mittwoch(wenn das Wetter mitspielt ) mal ne kleine Hausrunde fahren, mal gucke was das Knie dazu sagt


----------



## sibby08 (3. April 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> heute habe ich nach 3 1/2 Monaten mein Rad aus der Instandsetzung zurückerhalten . Der Hinterbau wurde neu konstruiert und gebaut, ist jetzt ca. 5 mm im Durchmesser stärker als vorher. Die erste kurze Tour (Probefahrt) verlief ausgezeichnet. Endlich wieder Rohloff fahren, ein herrliches Gefühl .
> 
> Gruß Udo1


 
Na endlich! Deine erste Pause hattest Du aber schon nach rund 200 m, da habe ich Dich stehen sehen  (Tacho justage?). Bin mit dem Auto an Dir vorbei gefahren.

Wie wäre es mit einer ausgibiegen Testfahrt am Sonntag bei der CTF in der Eifel? Termin ist bei mir und einigen anderen in und außerhalb des Forums fest eingeplant. Ich fahre aber nur wenn das Wetter mit spielt.

Sibby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsfbrohltal (3. April 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich! Deine erste Pause hattest Du aber schon nach rund 200 m, da habe ich Dich stehen sehen  (Tacho justage?). Bin mit dem Auto an Dir vorbei gefahren.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer ausgibiegen Testfahrt am Sonntag bei der CTF in der Eifel? Termin ist bei mir und einigen anderen in und außerhalb des Forums fest eingeplant. Ich fahre aber nur wenn das Wetter mit spielt.
> 
> Sibby


 
Hei,
kein Problem, die Eifel meldet sonniges Wetter für die 4. RHODIUS-CTF Brohltal
am Sonntag, 09. April 2006 in Wehr.
http://www.rsf-brohltal.de/
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (9. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,
war heute mit meinen schweren Bike auf den Ho Chi Minh unterwegs.
Wer hat dort eigentlich an Schlüsselstelle 2  rumgebuddelt?? 
Wenn einige meine mit solchen Aktionen einen Trail besser fahrbar zu machen, ist das für mich fragwürdig. Mal sehen wielange das von den Verantwortlichen unendeckt bleibt.

So ich geh jetzt mal mein Bike säubern.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (9. April 2006)

> Wer hat dort eigentlich an Schlüsselstelle 2 rumgebuddelt??



...und wer hat die ganzen Markierungen u. "Schilder" mit diesem Aluband angebracht ?? 
Ich denke auch mal sollte dorch nicht zu viel rumbuddeln.

P.S: Da haben wir uns heute verpasst !!


----------



## Redking (13. April 2006)

Hallo Sandbiker! 
Balu macht morgen eineTour!

Ich denke er nimmt noch Leute mit! 
Ich musste ja meine Tour aus gesundheitlichen Gründen absagen.
Hatte es ja auch geschafft durch total durchgedrehte Angaben die Leute zu verschrecken! 

Schade ist es das ich wohl die nächsten Touren nicht mitkann.
Euch allen ein schönes Osterfest!
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Montana (14. April 2006)

Gute Besserung , Klaus  

Ich bin bei Balus Tour dabei. Wir sind zwar Gründonnerstag ein wenig im KF gefahren und auch nass geworden. Aber was solls  Gleich gehts in die Heide.

Schöne Ostern an alle Fläätdropper, Mädels und Hennefer und ans MTM und an TT und an die Leverkusener und an Hardys neue Aktivisten und an alle die ich vergessen habe. 


Guido




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sandbiker!
> Balu macht morgen eineTour!
> 
> Ich denke er nimmt noch Leute mit!
> ...


----------



## Lipoly (14. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin bei Balus Tour dabei.



ich auch doch überlege ich ob ich wirklich den Stab nehmen soll angesichts dieser mitfahrer!
naja mein downhillkönig handlampe ist ja dabei!
doch berghoch muss ich immer schieben
mhm

wat sollet! was uns nicht tötet macht uns nur härter
*blauesSpaßmobilraushol*

also bis spädda!


----------



## Handlampe (14. April 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch doch überlege ich ob ich wirklich den Stab nehmen soll angesichts dieser mitfahrer!
> naja mein downhillkönig handlampe ist ja dabei!




Hi Lars

Ich glaube ich mache einen Rückzieher. Karin und ich werden wohl bei diesem Sch$%$wetter einen Basteltag einlegen und ein wenig an diversen Fahrrädern schrauben.

Euch Allen trotzdem viel Spass und schöne Feiertage.

Gruß von der Schönwetterlampe


----------



## Lipoly (14. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars
> 
> Ich glaube ich mache einen Rückzieher. Karin und ich werden wohl bei diesem Sch$%$wetter einen Basteltag einlegen und ein wenig an diversen Fahrrädern schrauben.
> 
> ...





     
ich gehe mal gucken was mit sägen und bohren an schutzblechen ans stab passt und baue nen tacho dran  
matschreifen kann ich mir nicht leisten(armer azubi  )

wir legen also noch ne zweite gedenkminute für schönwetterfahrer ein


----------



## Balu. (14. April 2006)

Brrrr....

wer hat denn den Regen angemacht ?  

Egal, was uns nicht tötet ...  

Wir fahren ja gemäßigt


----------



## Montana (14. April 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Brrrr....
> 
> wer hat denn den Regen angemacht ?
> 
> ...




Der ist noch da von gestern abend   Bis gleich.

Hier in Köln ist es trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (14. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist noch da von gestern abend   Bis gleich.
> 
> Hier in Köln ist es trocken



hier ist es VON OBEN auch grade trocken! ich nehme aber trotzdem ne regenhose mit und zieh ne regenjacke an



lars


----------



## Cheetah (14. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars
> 
> *Ich glaube* ich mache einen Rückzieher. Karin und ich werden wohl bei diesem Sch$%$wetter einen Basteltag einlegen und ein wenig an diversen Fahrrädern schrauben.
> 
> ...



Du glaubst!? Ist ja heute passend. Ich glaube das Wetter wird noch gut. Seid ihr beiden erstmal auf dem Bike, habt ihr das gute Gefühl euch richtig entschieden zu haben.


----------



## Montana (14. April 2006)

Danke an Balu fürs guiden der geschmeidigen Lohmar HCM Wahner Heide Tour.
Es war wieder sehr interessant in einer angenehmen Gruppe durch eure Gegend zu düsen. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal  

Schöne Ostern an Alle.  

Guido


----------



## Lipoly (14. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an Balu fürs guiden der geschmeidigen Lohmar HCM Wahner Heide Tour.



das gleiche auch von mir...und das besondere trotz wenig schieben und 21,5 kg bikegewicht geht es mir erstaunlich gut deshalb hätte ich ja steinbruch sehr geil gefunden


mfg lars


----------



## Redking (14. April 2006)

Hatte ja wieder mal den richtigen Riecher.
Das Wetter hätte ja gestimmt. 
Schön das Balu euch über den feuchten Boden geleitet hat! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (14. April 2006)

Auch von mir ein Danke an Stefan @ alu. War eine tolle Tour und dieser Schlamm ( andere müssen dafür teures Geld bezahlen   ) .


----------



## 7bergezwerg (14. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an Balu fürs guiden der geschmeidigen Lohmar HCM Wahner Heide Tour.
> Es war wieder sehr interessant in einer angenehmen Gruppe durch eure Gegend zu düsen.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal
> ...



Hallo Balu,
da schließe ich mich mit meinem Mann gerne  an. Das war eine tolle Premiere   in der Wahner Heide. Super Trails  !!! Hoffentlich habe ich Euch nicht zu sehr ausgebremst . Aber so konntet ihr wenigstens zwischendurch mal Pause machen.

Schöne Ostertage an Alle   

Lissy und Peter


----------



## Harnas (14. April 2006)

Hallo Balu 

auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön!
Die Tour war, trotz einiger matschiger Passagen und Pfützen, einfach Klasse und das Wetter hat ja auch gestimmt  

Gruß
Renate


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> war heute mit meinen schweren Bike auf den Ho Chi Minh unterwegs.
> Wer hat dort eigentlich an Schlüsselstelle 2  rumgebuddelt??
> Wenn einige meine mit solchen Aktionen einen Trail besser fahrbar zu machen, ist das für mich fragwürdig. Mal sehen wielange das von den Verantwortlichen unendeckt bleibt.
> ...



Ich war gestern am frühen abend auf dem HCM unterwegs und hab´ ihn mir gleich 2 x in einer Art "Rundkurs" gegönnt. Trotz des Regens am Karfreitag herrschten dort sehr gute Bodenverhältnisse vor, abgesehen von ein paar Pfützen. Welche ist denn die Schlüsselstelle 2, wenn ich mal fragen darf? Ist das die Stelle, nachdem man durch die tief ausgewaschene "Rinne" gefahren ist? Jedenfalls ist mir dahinter auch das Absperrband aufgefallen und mir kam die Stelle irgendwie verändert vor. Na ja, hat trotzdem wieder ziemlich viel Spaß gemacht. Auf der zweiten Runde kamen mir einige erschreckte Wanderer entgegen, die mich doch tatsächlich für ein Wildschwein gehalten haben. Dabei habe ich doch vorbildlich sofort meine Geschwindigkeit reduziert, als ich die Herrschaften rechtzeitig wahrgenommen hatte. Sachen gibt´s ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (16. April 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war gestern am frühen abend auf dem HCM unterwegs und hab´ ihn mir gleich 2 x in einer Art "Rundkurs" gegönnt. Trotz des Regens am Karfreitag herrschten dort sehr gute Bodenverhältnisse vor, abgesehen von ein paar Pfützen. Welche ist denn die Schlüsselstelle 2, wenn ich mal fragen darf? Ist das die Stelle, nachdem man durch die tief ausgewaschene "Rinne" gefahren ist? Jedenfalls ist mir dahinter auch das Absperrband aufgefallen und mir kam die Stelle irgendwie verändert vor. Na ja, hat trotzdem wieder ziemlich viel Spaß gemacht. Auf der zweiten Runde kamen mir einige erschreckte Wanderer entgegen, die mich doch tatsächlich für ein Wildschwein gehalten haben. Dabei habe ich doch vorbildlich sofort meine Geschwindigkeit reduziert, als ich die Herrschaften rechtzeitig wahrgenommen hatte. Sachen gibt´s ...


Frohe Ostern,
wenn du ganz den Ho Chi Minh gefahren bist gibt es ja keine Schlüsselstelle für dich. Ist die Stelle wo sonst sehr viele absteigen! 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Frohe Ostern,
> wenn du ganz den Ho Chi Minh gefahren bist gibt es ja keine Schlüsselstelle für dich. Ist die Stelle wo sonst sehr viele absteigen!
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Ähm, nun ja, dann weiß ich, welche Stelle gemeint ist. Wahrscheinlich dort, wo´s nach einer Linkskurve die beiden "schönen" Kanten gibt, es abwärts und unten über den Holzbalken geht, um dann wieder ziemlich steil aufwärts zu gehen. War diese Stelle gemeint? Da bin ich auch lieber abgestiegen. Gibt es denn tatsächlich jemanden, der diese Stelle fahrend bewältigt?


----------



## Redking (16. April 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, nun ja, dann weiß ich, welche Stelle gemeint ist. Wahrscheinlich dort, wo´s nach einer Linkskurve die beiden "schönen" Kanten gibt . Gibt es denn tatsächlich jemanden, der diese Stelle fahrend bewältigt?



Nö das ist die erste Schlüsselstelle! 
Und die ist fahrbar!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nö das ist die erste Schlüsselstelle!
> Und die ist fahrbar!
> Gruß
> Klaus




Tatsächlich? Muss ich wohl noch ein bischen üben! Und wo ist die Zweite?


----------



## Redking (16. April 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsächlich? Muss ich wohl noch ein bischen üben! Und wo ist die Zweite?


Wenn ich wieder biken darf fahren wir mal gemeinsam und dann zeige ich Sie dir.
Aber da wirst du die Hände über dem Kopf schlagen! 

Wenn du am Karfreitag mit Balu gefahren währst, wüsstest du jetzt welche ich meine!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. April 2006)

Hm. Wenn ich Deine Ausführungen richtig deute meinst Du vermutlich die steile und ziemlich ruppige Abfahrt einige hundert Meter nach Schlüsselstelle 1? Falls dem so ist muss ich zugeben, dass sich mir diese Stelle noch nicht so richtig "erschlossen" hat. Da habe ich gestern kehrt gemacht und bin nach Schlüsselstelle 1 rechts runter und über den kleinen Bach. Musste mein Bike allerdings anschließend über jede Menge querliegender Bäume den gegenüberliegenden Hang hochtragen bzw. schieben und bin dann über den "normalen" Waldweg wieder zurück gefahren. Ich gebe zu , dass ich diese Stelle bisher verschmäht habe. Wo führt der Weg den nach dieser Abfahrt hin und was habe ich bisher verpasst? Würde mich freuen, wenn Du mir den weietern Verlauf zeigen oder erklären könntest, sobald Du wieder fit bist. Allerdings kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass ich mir diese Herausforderung demnächst auch mal alleine zutrauen werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (16. April 2006)

Hallo Peter, ich will das hier nicht detailgetreu reinschreiben, da hier auch noch viele Gegner von Mountainbiking mitlesen können! 
Und nach 12 Stunden ist das was hier steht wie in Stein gemeiselt! 
Gruß Klaus

Edit: Wenn du allein fährst fahr nirgends wo du dir nicht sicher bist.
Absteigen hat noch niemanden geschadet!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Peter, ich will das hier nicht detailgetreu reinschreiben, da hier auch noch viele Gegner von Mountainbiking mitlesen können!
> Und nach 12 Stunden ist das was hier steht wie in Stein gemeiselt!
> Gruß Klaus
> 
> ...



Hallo Klaus!

Kein Problem. Sag´ mir einfach bescheid, wenn Du wieder fahren kannst und ich sehe zu, dass ich es einrichten kann mitzufahren. Ist eigentlich irgendwann mal wieder ´ne größere Tour geplant? Da wäre ich gerne mit von der Partie. Und zu Deinem Edit:


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2006)

Hallo,

habe für Freitag, eine kleine lockere Tour ins LMB gestellt .

Gruß Udo


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. April 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe für Freitag, eine kleine lockere Tour ins LMB gestellt .
> 
> Gruß Udo


Hört sich nicht schlecht an . Das Wetter soll ja auch schön werden  . Kann aber nur eine Stunde mit dir/euch fahren , habe noch Nachtschicht


----------



## motivator77 (21. April 2006)

Hi @ all!

Habt Ihr für das Wochenende (Sa. oder So.) schon eine Tour durch die Wahner Heide geplant? Ich würde mich gerne mal anschliessen.

Grüsse
motivator77


----------



## Udo1 (22. April 2006)

Hallo,

hier noch ein kurzer Tourbericht von der Freitagstour 16:00 Uhr.
Start war wie immer pünktlich 16.00 Uhr in der Luisenstraße in Siegburg.
Diesmal waren insgesamt 10 Fahrer am Treffpunkt. 






Holzlarer; Kettenfresser; Bikenstoffel;tl123; darkrider23, Andreas-MTB , Henki85 , Udo1, Mike, den Namen des 10 Mitfahrers habe ich leider nicht abgespeichert. Entschuldige ich werde mich bessern.
Die Tour führte bei guten 21°C zur Agger, am Steilufer der Agger weiter Richtung ALTENRATH, den kurzen knackigen Abstieg zur Agger runter und dann weiter am Ufer der Agger Stromaufwärts. Nach ca. 500 m steil Bergauf, ein wenig auf schmalen Wegen zwischen ALTENRATH und Agger wieder zum kurzen knackigen Abstieg zur Agger zurück. Von dort ging es über LOHMAR -FRANZHÄUSCHEN zum Einstieg in den HCM. Die Bergabfahrt zum Reiterhof durfte ebenso wenig fehlen wie ein kleiner Abschlußpfad um die Teiche im Lohmaer Wald. Von dort ging es schnurstracks zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. Die Höhenmeter waren für die kurze Tour ganz ordentlich. Mein Kalorienverbrauch lag bei 2000 kcal.

Es hat mich gefreut mit Euch netten Radlern die Tour fahren zu dürfen.
Bis in 14 Tagen vielleicht wieder zur gemeinsamen Tour. Treffpunkt wie gehabt.
Euch allen ein schönes Radlerwochenende.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (22. April 2006)

Hallo,

war heute mit den Christian zu einer kleinen lockeren Tour aufgebrochen.
Für die Radler im Rhein Sieg Kreis war unsere Startzeit 09.00 Uhr sicherlich nicht ganz prikelnd.
Die Tour führte uns von SIEGBURG durch das ganze NAFFBACHTAL (schlammige Abschnitte mit Schiebeeinlage) bis in Höhe HOLL. Von dort weiter auf den Wanderweg X22- MARIALINDEN- X29- HÜLSEN über den Hohheister- (sehr schlammige Abschnitte aber ohne schieben) bis nach KALTENBACH. Von dort parallel zur B55 wieder nach SIEGBURG zurück.


 

 


Naafbachtal schieben     


 


Abschnitt Hohheister    Wohlverdiente Pause (Foto nicht ganz gelungen,  
                                Bauch nicht eingezogen )
Hinter ENGELSKIRCHEN riß dem Christian noch die Kette, nicht mehr reparabel. Bis zum Eintreffen des Bergungsfahrzeuges schob ich ihn noch so ca. 8 km . Trotz Panne eine schöne lockere Tour. Nachfolgend das Overlay der Tour. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. April 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier noch ein kurzer Tourbericht von der Freitagstour 16:00 Uhr.
> Start war wie immer pünktlich 16.00 Uhr in der Luisenstraße in Siegburg.
> ...



Na dann hattet Ihr ja noch richtig Spaß .  
Was soll ich sagen wieder , viele neue und bekannte Gesichter gesehen . Schöne Strecke Udo . An den Bergen habe ich mein bestes gegeben , und es trotzdem nicht geschafft. Also heißt die Parole für mich "Üben Üben Üben" . 
War heute was in der Heide unterwegs bei dem Wetter  . Mal schauen wie die nächste Woche aussieht.


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. April 2006)

So nachdem die letzten Tage schönes Wetter war habe ich mich am Dienstag auf die Socken gemacht und war an der Wahnbachtalsperre . Es war super Wetter und nicht viel los  

Heute wollte ich eigentlich mal wieder den HCM fahren , aber mein Knie hat wieder Theater gemacht , so dass ich die Tour beenden musste bevor Sie überhaupt begonnen hat .    
Werde nächste Woche es noch mal Versuchen und bei wiederholtem Auftreten zum Arzt gehen. 
So ne Sch...


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe für den 05.05.2006 16:00 Uhr eine lockere Tour ins LMB gestellt .
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2362
Bis zum Freitag. 

Gruß Udo1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (30. April 2006)

Morgen soll es durch die Heide gehen!

Hier anmelden!
Frank ist der Tourguide und muss sich wohl noch Gedanken machen wo wir lang fahren! 
Ich werde das Schlußlicht sein! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (30. April 2006)

Hallo,


			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen soll es durch die Heide gehen!
> Hier anmelden!
> Frank ist der Tourguide und muss sich wohl noch Gedanken machen wo wir lang fahren!
> Ich werde das Schlußlicht sein!
> ...


schade , wäre gerne mitgefahren. Bin zur Zeit in Sachsen-Anhalt. Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour durch die Heide. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Ommer (30. April 2006)

*Ultra langsame Invaliden Tour 

*Das ist was für mich! 


Gruß Achim


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Moin,
Mein Wetterfenster.com sagt: Hellblauer Himmel Im Norden und im Süden.
Leichte Schleierwolken! Temperatur:???? war noch nicht draussen.


Nochmal zu Frank: Werde wohl keine zwei Stunden biken können!   Aus invaliditäts Gründen!  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Danke  das ihr mich genötigt habt zu biken! 

Habe die zwei Stunden ja fast geschafft. 

So Frank ich warte dann mal. 

Ui laut meinem Tacho waren wir viel zu schnell??? 49,5 Km/h
Und das innerhalb Tempo 30 Zone!  

Danke an Guido das er Alex nach Hause gefahren hast.
Ihr habt bloß mehrere Stürze und Pannen verpasst. 

Gute Bessserung Alex  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Montana (1. Mai 2006)

Danke an Klaus und Frank oder wer immer auch der guide war  
Die Tour hat mir, wie immer bei euch , viel Spass gemacht  

Jetzt erwarte ich noch einen Bericht im Jakobswegfahrer - Style. 

Alex war natürlich leicht angefressen. Er meinte : " Immer ich ..."  
Dem gehts hoffentlich bald wieder besser.  

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Guido


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

Danke an den Poster der Tour und dem Tourguide für die tolle Tour.
Hat wieder einmal sehr viel spaß gemacht ( Wenn nicht zum Schluß der blöde Kettenspanner meinte Rumzicken zu müssen ) .


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an den Poster der Tour und dem Tourguide für die tolle Tour.
> Hat wieder einmal sehr viel spaß gemacht ( Wenn nicht zum Schluß der blöde Kettenspanner meinte Rumzicken zu müssen ) .


Doppel post!


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an Klaus und Frank oder wer immer auch der guide war
> Die Tour hat mir, wie immer bei euch , viel Spass gemacht
> 
> Jetzt erwarte ich noch einen Bericht im Jakobswegfahrer - Style.
> ...


Hallo Guido ich auch denn Frank hat ja die Tour ausgeschrieben! 

Wir haben aber keine Bilder! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (1. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an Klaus und Frank oder wer immer auch der guide war
> Die Tour hat mir, wie immer bei euch , viel Spass gemacht
> 
> Jetzt erwarte ich noch einen Bericht im Jakobswegfahrer - Style.
> ...



Nun gut, ich fang  mal an zu texten, ob wohl hier ja schon alles Wesentliche zu lesen ist.


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gut, ich fang  mal an zu texten, ob wohl hier ja schon alles Wesentliche zu lesen ist.


Wie du willst die Mitfahrer nicht erwähnen?? Du Schuft! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (1. Mai 2006)

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch für die schöne Tour bei den beiden Guides bedanken. Es hat durchaus Spass gemacht. Hoffentlich hat Alex sich da nix schlimmeres gezogen und ist bald wieder fit. Jetzt bin ich noch auf Franks Tourbericht gespannt ...


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch für die schöne Tour bei den beiden Guides bedanken. Es hat durchaus Spass gemacht.


Hallo Michael?
Wo bist du denn gefahren?? 
Also ich war nicht in Bad Honnef?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (1. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael?
> Wo bist du denn gefahren??
> Also ich war nicht in Bad Honnef?
> 
> ...




Das war die default-Einstellung von der Software .. hatte ich nicht verändert, kann ich aber machen, falls das jemand will ...

Mich würden hingegen die GPS-Daten interessieren. Jens?


----------



## Splash (1. Mai 2006)

Korrigierte Version ist oben drin. Leider ist das bei dem Programm mit der Skalierung so ne Sache. Ich teste da gerade ne neue Software ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (1. Mai 2006)

Für Frank als Anregung   und für die Anderen dies interessiert   

*Unsere Invaliden Tour in 2D*







*Das beliebte Höhendiagramm*





Viele Grüsse

Guido

*Anhang mit gezippter PTH*


----------



## bibi1952 (1. Mai 2006)

Nicht schlecht 
Bin gestern eine ähnliche Tour mit gleichen Teilabschnitten gefahren. 
Fahre mal gerne mit.


----------



## hama687 (1. Mai 2006)

So leute, nun meld ich mich auch mal Erst mal danke an Klaus für die Klasse Tour - Invalide war ich heute für knapp 5 Stunden bis ich wenn zum Massieren gefunden habe Nun geht es wieder    Also dann schönes Grüsse bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Ommer (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

das war recht lustig heute, viele Pausen aus den verschiedensten Gründen.

Und haben wir auch nicht viel geschafft -
so haben wir doch die Zeit verbracht 

Schön, dass dir wieder besser geht, *Alex*, gibt es Fotos?


Gruß

Achim


----------



## Cheetah (1. Mai 2006)

*
Wenn Invalide eine Biketour machen.*

Pünktlich trafen die angemeldeten Rhein Sieg Invaliden : REDKING , Splash , Montana , Schnegge , Race4Hills , inimtb , Ommer , hama687 und volker_k , der sich ,wie fast immer, spontan entschlossen hat unangemeldet zu erscheinen,  am vereinbarten Treffpunkt ein und warteten auf den Masterguide/Poster (nicht Poser!). Jener war durch Diskussionen über Preise von Lutschostereiern am Bezahlen seiner Tankrechnung stark gehindert worden, so dass er als Letzter eintraf. So verpasste er auch leider die blumigen Erzählungen über Krankheitsverläufe und Therapiemöglichkeiten. Er wollte die nette Verbalspammerei ja gar nicht unterbrechen, doch die Heide rief nach ihm! 

Gutgelaunt und lautstark zog die Truppe unter Führung des Frontguides REDKING am Leyenweiher vorbei. Was ihm schwer gefallen sein musste, denn später zeigte er uns, wie er am liebsten den Leyenweiher nimmt. Doch später dazu mehr. Entgegen aller Absprachen führte uns der Frontguide nun einen Berg hinauf.  Oder sollte er hier schon die Orientierung verloren haben?  Dazu auch später mehr. Die schier unmenschlichen Anstrengungen, die zum Erklimmen des Berges notwendig waren, führten auf dem Gipfelplateau zu einen Gruppenstriptease. Kurze Zeit später musste noch die Krönung des Wahnerheidegebirgsmassives, der Telegraphenberg heldenhaft bezwungen werden. Apropos Helden, der Frontguide, welcher die Überzeugung hatte Wir sind Helden, führte nun auch so: Von hier an blind.  Nein, es war natürlich der Standortälteste  schuld.

Doch auf einmal war der Bann gebrochen und REDKING´S LPS (Lokal Position System) funktionierte wieder einwandfrei. Dies zeigte sich nun an seiner zielsicheren Streckenwahl. Die längere Bikezwangspause hat zu unser aller Glück keine bleibenden Schäden bei ihm hinterlassen(weitere Kommentare bitte unterlassen). Nun zeigte volker_k, dass invalide, weil komplett stollenamputierte, Reifen für naturbelassne stark abschüssige Waldwege nicht die optimale Lösung darstellen, und auch in nächster Zeit wird er an diese Tatsache immer wieder durch die Kratzer an seinen Beinen erinnert.

Nun war die Zeit für eine Brotzeit gekommen. Es gab Ladyriegel, Hanuta und Waffeln. Wo war Maria die Kuchen-Fee? Nachdem alle Geschäfte erledigt waren, ging es weiter über die schöne Dohnhillstrecke , die am alten Wasser endet. Hier wurde die lustige Abfahrt von einen Unfall getrübt. Nach dem hama687 ohne Personen- und Sachschaden allen Widrigkeiten des Bikerlebens ausnahmsweise schadlos getrotzt hat, ereilte ihn der Hexenschuss bei der Ausübung seiner Hoffotografenfunktion, und das ohne Fremdeinwirkung. In Ermangelung eines Chiropraktikers konnte er die Tour nicht mehr fortsetzten. So nahm er mit König Forst Montana den direkten Weg zum Parkplatz. So ersparten sich die beiden die nun kommende Sandfolter für Mensch und Material. Manche sprachen auch vom Highlight der Tour! Auch unsere Quotenfrau stimmte dem mit einem ihrer uns bekannten Freudenschreie  zu. Auch sonst erfreuten sich die Teilnehmer gegenseitig mit mehr oder weniger geglückten Stunteinlagen  . Auch der Schreiber dieser Zeilen führte seine neuste Kür vor   , ein Feuerwerk von Eleganz und Perfektion. Eine Wiederaufführung ist in nächster Zeit nicht geplant! 

Volker_k, der mit seinem profilosen, voderbremslosen und schaltungslosen Bike antrat, zeigte dann, dass Kettenspanner nicht stabiler sein müssen als Kettenschlatungen. An die anschießende Reparatursession schloss sich Schnegge dann an, und tauschte seinen Hinterradschlauch.  Hat nicht der REDKING ihn erst vor 5min vor bösartigen Dornen genau in der Abkürzung, die unser Schnegge unbedingt nehmen musste, gewarnt? 

Ja REDKING, der aufmerksame Leser wartet bestimmt schon sehnsüchtig auf die Schilderung seiner Leyenweiherdurchquerung. Als Bikewäsche getarnt startete er seine Durchfahrt, die jedoch kläglich in den dichten Algenwäldern des Leyenweiher endete. Aber was macht der König nicht alles, um sein Volk zu unterhalten. Selten so gelacht! 

Kurze Zeit später erreichte man dann das Ziel, und spammte noch etwas auf dem Parkplatz rum.


----------



## Redking (1. Mai 2006)

Danke Frank! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (1. Mai 2006)

Klasse Bericht.


----------



## Splash (1. Mai 2006)

Schön geschrieben Frank  

Aber hattest Du Dich nicht so auf die Sandpassage gefreut, damit den anderen Teilnehmern die Vorzüge einer Rohloff dort am besten präsentiert werden konnte? Gehörte die Stunteinlage auch dazu? Eigentlich sollte doch das Fallsucht-Patent jemand anders für sich gepachtet haben, wie Du mir kurz nach dem Start berichtet hast. Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Montana (1. Mai 2006)

Ich möchte mich anschliessen. 

1A Bericht in OAS , Handlampe Tradition  - aber mit eigenem klarem Style   

Danke nochmal für die schöne Tour. 
Bis bald

Guido




			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Bericht.


----------



## Ommer (1. Mai 2006)

bibi1952 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht
> Bin gestern eine ähnliche Tour mit gleichen Teilabschnitten gefahren.
> Fahre mal gerne mit.


Hallo bibi,

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum! 

Schau doch ins LMB (Last minute biking), da werden die Touren angekündigt, wie z.B. diese hier am Mittwoch: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2168

Gruß

Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Mai 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> So nachdem die letzten Tage schönes Wetter war habe ich mich am Dienstag auf die Socken gemacht und war an der Wahnbachtalsperre . Es war super Wetter und nicht viel los
> 
> Heute wollte ich eigentlich mal wieder den HCM fahren , aber mein Knie hat wieder Theater gemacht , so dass ich die Tour beenden musste bevor Sie überhaupt begonnen hat .
> Werde nächste Woche es noch mal Versuchen und bei wiederholtem Auftreten zum Arzt gehen.
> So ne Sch...


So ich war heute mal beim Orthopäden wegen meinem Knie . Musste 2 Std. warten  . Als ich dann endlich dran kam , untersuchte der Arzt alles machte Röntgenaufnahmen und konnte dabei nichts erkennen   . Sein Verdacht ist das eine Hautfalte die dort endlang läuft diese Reizung auslöst . Dieses aber nicht besorgniserregend ist.  . Er hat grünes Licht gegeben und ich solle das weiter beobachten.
Somit melde ich mich mal für morgen an , kann sein das ich etwas später komme ( paar Minuten nach Vier ) .


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen , 
ich hoffe doch das Ihr alle gut nach Hause gekommen seit .

Hier folgen meine Eindrücke zur Tour:
Nachdem ich es noch rechtzeitig geschafft habe  . habe ich doch glatt 14 Leute vor dem Bike & Run Geschäft gesehen .  
Udo führte uns dann von Siegburg zur Wahnbachtalsperre ( wo ich unterwegs einmal verloren ging und wieder gefunden wurde)   . Danke noch mal .  An der Wahnbachtalsperre kurz die Trinkflasche gefüllt und weiter ging Richtung ??? Leider hat mich da meine Orientierung in Stich gelassen , aber Udo führte ins zielgenau ins Bröltal wo der "Anstieg und die dazugehörige Abfahrt"  bevor stand . Nach diesem Brocken ging es nach Allner und an der Sieg zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.
Schöne Tour Udo mit vielen unbekannten Wegen für mich . Die Anstiege muss ich noch üben . Aber da erzähle ich euch nichts neues.
P.S. 
Tourauswertung folgt zugleich. Leider müsst ihr meine Anfahrts bzw. Heimweg abziehen sowie ca. 100 hm


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Mai 2006)

Hier ist die Tourauswertung







[/url]


P.S. Werde am Sonntag ne kleine Tour fahren , nichts besonderes . Was WH-Altenrath-HCM+V . So um die Ecke .
Tempo ganz langsam .
Jemand Interesse ????


----------



## sibby08 (6. Mai 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen ,
> ich hoffe doch das Ihr alle gut nach Hause gekommen seit .
> 
> Hier folgen meine Eindrücke zur Tour:
> ...


 
Würde auch gerne noch mal die Xxxx & Xxx Touren mitfahren, die sind aber leider immer eine Stunde zu früh für mich, habe um 16:00 Uhr erst feierabend.

PS: Der Hügel nach der Talsperre ist Happerschoß und der nächste ist Bödingen.

Sibby


----------



## Derk (6. Mai 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde auch gerne noch mal die Xxxx & Xxx Touren mitfahren, die sind aber leider immer eine Stunde zu früh für mich, habe um 16:00 Uhr erst feierabend.


 
Mir geht´s genau so !
Gruß
Derk


----------



## Schnegge (6. Mai 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

>


     


Auch von mir nen Dank an den Guide... vorallem für den schönen uphill 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ihr Mitfahrer der gestrigen Tour,

bin auf dem Sprung nach NÜMPRECHT, am Nachmiitag folgen die Bilder und ein kurzer Streckenbericht.

Ein schönes Radlerwochenende wünscht 

Udo


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Mai 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Mir geht´s genau so !
> Gruß
> Derk



Mir ebenfalls. Freitags um 16 Uhr mache ich gerade mal den Rechner im Büro aus, wenn ich Glück habe. Wäre nämlich auch verdammt gerne mitgefahren, bin dann später noch alleine unterwegs gesesen. Vorschlag an Udo1: auch wenn einem bei 14 Mitfahrern, die um 16 Uhr da waren die Argumente ausgehen könnten - wie wäre es mit einem Treffpunkt um 17 Uhr? Ist doch jetzt ziemlich lange hell abends!

Gruß

Peter


----------



## sibby08 (6. Mai 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ebenfalls. Freitags um 16 Uhr mache ich gerade mal den Rechner im Büro aus, wenn ich Glück habe. Wäre nämlich auch verdammt gerne mitgefahren, bin dann später noch alleine unterwegs gesesen. Vorschlag an Udo1: auch wenn einem bei 14 Mitfahrern, die um 16 Uhr da waren die Argumente ausgehen könnten - wie wäre es mit einem Treffpunkt um 17 Uhr? Ist doch jetzt ziemlich lange hell abends!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Peter


 
Dafür  !
17:00 Uhr passt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (6. Mai 2006)

Oder vielleicht eher 18:00 Uhr  

Dann würde ich es evtl auch mal schaffen.


VG
Marco


----------



## volker k (6. Mai 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Oder vielleicht eher 18:00 Uhr
> 
> Dann würde ich es evtl auch mal schaffen.
> 
> ...





Dann doch lieber um 18:30 UHR


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Mai 2006)

Habe für morgen mal ein Termin eingetragen . Wer Lust und Zeit hat kommt dazu !
Wird aber nichts besonderes , halt ne gemütliche Tour .
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2416


----------



## Mc Wade (6. Mai 2006)

@UDO1
Danke fuer eine schoene/gemuetliche Tour, mit neuen interessanten Wegen !
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ihr Mitfahrer der gestrigen Siegburg-Tour,

pünktlich, wie immer 16:00 Uhr, trafen sich diesmal 14 Radfahrer in der Luisenstraße 29, zur Tour.




Mitfahrer waren:
Holzlarer Mc Wade gummikuh Kettenfresser Balu968 Tomadi Schnegge
Montana Andreas-MTB Mike unser Mechaniker aus der Luisenstraße 29
Udo1 sowie ? ? ?
Die Fahrt ging nach STALLBERG zum Einstieg in den Stallberger Wald, weiter auf schmalen und etwas breiteren Wegen in den Kaldauer Wald. Dort musste ein kurzer Halt, wegen Erkundung neuer Wege,eingelegtwerden. 
Nach dem ausschwärmen von zwei unsrer Mitfahrer hatten wir ihn wieder. Jetzt ging es zügig zum Steinbruch.




Ich finde ein Klasse Sprung oder? 
Nach dem Steinbruch ging es weiter den schmalen Hohlweg mit Flußdurchfahrt zum Fuß der zerstörten Brücke. Hier war sammeln angesagt, da die Strecke jetzt zum Auftanken der Flaschen an die Wahnbachtalsperre hoch führte.


 
Von dort weiter über Happerschoß ins Bröltal. Hier fuhren wir auf der linken Seite Flußaufwärts bis zum Anstieg nach ALTENBÖDINGEN.


 Teilweise, zumindestens für mich, war hier schieben angesagt.Von dort ging es zur Bergabfahrt ins Bröltal nach ALTENBÖDINGEN.
Sattel runter wurde empfohlen. Die Streck war teilweise mit alten Laub überdeckt, wo man nicht genau wußte wie es darunter aussieht.


 

 

 

 

 




 


Nachdem alle heil und gesund im Bröltal angekommen waren ging es am Hangweg linkes Brölufer Richtung SIEGBURG.
Unser Mechaniker aus der Luisenstraße 29, Mike, hatte diesmal keine Arbeit. 
Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten mal.
Wie immer, wenn ich mit Euch fahren darf, hat es mir wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Dank Euch allen. Ich bewundere immer wieder BALU wie er mit seinem Einritzelfahrrad wie eine Gazelle die Berge hochzieht.

Euch ein schönes Wochenende.

Bis in 14 Tagen. Treffpunkt wie immer Luisenstraße 29 Parkplatz vor 
???? & ??? 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

für alle die am letzten Freitag aus Zeitgründen nicht mitfahren konnten,
nachfolgend ein neuer moderater Termin. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1755 

Vielleicht kommt der eine oder der andere. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (6. Mai 2006)

hallo udo, nochmal danke für die wieder einmal  richtig schöne tour. und der sprung ist ja wirklich gut getroffen.

gruss dirk


----------



## volker k (6. Mai 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> für alle die am letzten Freitag aus Zeitgründen nicht mitfahren konnten,
> nachfolgend ein neuer moderater Termin.
> ...





Hallo Udo.

Das ist ja mal voll die Geile Uhrzeit   . Hab mich mal direkt für die Tour angemeldet  .


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Mai 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Dort musste ein kurzer Halt, *wegen Erkundung neuer Wege*,eingelegtwerden.
> Nach dem ausschwärmen von zwei unsrer Mitfahrer hatten wir ihn wieder......


Sehr schön umschrieben .


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Mai 2006)

Bin wieder da,
nachdem sich keiner auf meine Tour einlassen wollte  , bin ich pünktlich um 14:05 Uhr am Aggerstadion gestartet. Zuerst den Leyenmeiher umrundet dann hoch in die WH . Dort durch den Sand und über weitere Wege Richtung Altenrath. Dort den A-Teich Trail angekratzt und rüber zur 1000 Jahre alten Eiche. Runter nach Bach und weiter nach Lohmar . Zum Schluss das Sahnestückchen  . Hoch zum HCM diesen dann runter ( viel Gegenverkehr  ) +V und wieder nach Haus.


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Mai 2006)

Habe mal für Freitag ne Tour reingesetzt.
Diesmal etwas später ( 17:15 Uhr ). 
Wird leicht und locker nichts besonderes ! 
Also ran 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2424


----------



## Balu. (8. Mai 2006)

> Habe mal für Freitag ne Tour reingesetzt...
> ... 17:15 Uhr ...
> Wird leicht und locker nichts besonderes !



Cool !   Dann bin ich ja zu Udo´s Tour zurück in Siegburg !!  


P.S: Wo sind eigentlich die Bilder des anderen Fotografen von Udo´s Tour am Fr. ??
Er ist ja schließlich immer voraus gefahren um Bilder zu machen ...


----------



## Udo1 (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo Balu,

er hat keinen Internetzugang. Die Bilder wollte er später nachliefern, wenn er wieder zurück ist. Abgabe in der Luisenstraße 29.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Delgado (11. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Udo.
> 
> Das ist ja mal voll die Geile Uhrzeit   . Hab mich mal direkt für die Tour angemeldet  .




Schätze wenn ich meinen Schatz mal treffen will muss ich wohl mit Euch fahren


----------



## volker k (12. Mai 2006)

Also ich meld mich wieder ab von der Tour , weil wenn ich us dem Fesnster schaue : Igitt  ! Ist mir zu Windig , zu regnerisch , zu gewittrig und demzufolge später zu schlammig :kotz: 


Falls ihr fahren solltet wünsch ich viel Spaß.


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Mai 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mal für Freitag ne Tour reingesetzt.
> Diesmal etwas später ( 17:15 Uhr ).
> Wird leicht und locker nichts besonderes !
> Also ran


So ich bin wieder da , 
nachdem sich doch einer bei meiner Tourausschreibung angemeldet hab, bin ich zum Treffpunkt gefahren ( Realschuhle Lohmar ) , und habe gewartet ... und gewartet aber keiner kam  . Also *Dan Barry *wo warst  du ???
Anschließend bin ich alleine los den Ingerberg rauf neunen Trail entdeckt und rüber zum HCM . 
Dort habe ich ein Biker getroffen der doch glatt den HCM hoch kam . Gibst es den so was  . Na einem kurzen Gespräch sind wir den HCM zusammen runter gefahren geht doch  . Die Verlängerung auch noch mitgenommen und haben uns dort getrennt. 
Als wieder Einsteiger nicht schlecht gefahren *Ulf*, vielleicht sieht/liest mal sich noch mal . 
Weiter bin ich dann an der Schule vorbei und zum Reiter DH , doch bekam mich dann ein komisches Gefühl  und es war passiert , ein schleichender Plattfuß hinten. Dumm nur hatte gar kein Flickzeug dabei. Also ab nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

gestern Abend 22:00 Uhr war Start zur ersten Nachtfahrt in Siegburg.
(siehe LMB) Nachdem gegen 20:45 Uhr ein ordentliches Gewitter aufzog
mit Blitz, Donner und Regen, dachte ich schon ich muß die Tour absagen.
Aber um 21.45 begab ich mich, bei schönsten Wetter, zum Treffpunkt.  
Dort wartete ich auf die Mitfahrer. Da meine Mitfahrer bis 22:05 nicht eingetroffen waren, startete ich zur kurzen Tour durch den Lohmaer Wald. Den HCM habe ich in dieser Nacht mal ausgelassen.










Die Luft war herrlich und natürlich pollenfrei. Es hat einfach Spaß gemacht.
Die Tour sollte in nächster Zeit unbedingt wiederholt werden.
Einen Vorschlag werde ich demnächst ins LMB einstellen.

Allen Radfahrern mit breiten und schmalen Reifen eines schönes trockenes pollenfreies Wochenende.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich hoffe alle Radfahrer mit breiten und schmalen Reifen hatten dieses Wochenende eine trockene Tour .
War heute mit den Christian zu einem Kurztripp im Winterscheider Wald über DRACHENSCHANZE durchs Siegtal. 
DRACHENSCHANZE ist schon eine Herausforderung.
Für den 19.05.06 habe ich eine lockere Tour ins LMB gesetzt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2362

Treffpunkt und Abfahrtszeit wie immer Freitag 16:00 Uhr.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Derk (14. Mai 2006)

16:00


----------



## Udo1 (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

für den 02.06.06 habe ich eine kleine Runde ins LMB gestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2362

Treffpunkt ist wie immer in der Luisenstraße 29 in SIEGBURG.
Ich beabsichtige die Strecke vom 19.05. zu wiederholen. Die Tour war ja buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen. 

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

am Freitag den 23.06.06 können auf dem Parkplatz FRANZHÄUSCHEN

Cannondale MTB und Rennräder ohne Ende getestet werden. 

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

die gestrige Tour 16.00, Uhr Start Luisenstraße 29, wurde pünktlich begonnen. Mitfahrer waren MIKE, CHRISTIAN, BALU und Udo1.
Die Tour führte uns, bei schönstem Radlerwetter, durch den Stallberger Wald über Franzhäuschen Richtung HEISTER zum Einstieg in das WENIGERBACHTAL. Die Anfahrt ca. 15 km war natürlich nicht gerade prikelnd (Wirtschaftswege mit Asphaltbelag, werde mal eine bessere Anfahrt erkunden).
Ab Einstieg Wenigerbachtal ging es auf schmalen Trail Richtung Naffbachtal.
Der Trail war teilweise noch etwas schlammig, durch den Regen der vergangenen Tage.


 Wie hier zu sehen ist, mußte man auch mal absteigen.


 Es was alles dabei einschließlich Bachdurchfahrten.


 Christian versucht sich hier bei der Durchquerung eines Zuflusses zum Naffbach. Fast geschafft.
Weiter ging es auf dem Naffbachtrail linksseitig Richtung Agger. In KREUZNAFF wurde die Agger überquert um auf dem rechten Aggerufer weiter nach LOHMAR zu fahren. Von Lohmar ging es weiter Richtung Einstieg HCM. Achtung im unteren Bereich des HCM ungefähr 2. Schlüsselstelle hat eine Schildkröte ihr Revier, wir konnten gerade noch so rechtzeitig ausweichen. Der HCM und der Reiterhoftrail waren nach dem Regen gut befahrbar. Nach ca. 40 km und rund 3 Stunden Fahrzeit trafen wir wieder am Ausgangspunkt der Tour ein.





Es war eine schöne Tour mit netten Mitfahrern. Beim nächsten mal vielleicht ein paar Mitfahrer mehr!! 

Allen Radfahrern ein schönes Regenfreies Pfingstfest.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Juni 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Es war eine schöne Tour mit netten Mitfahrern. Beim nächsten mal vielleicht ein paar Mitfahrer mehr!!
> 
> Hallo Udo1!
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo 
hat jemand Lust eine kleine Runde durch die Heide oder Lohmarer Wald zu drehen?
So ab 15 Uhr??
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## gregordergelbe (4. Juni 2006)

Ja, hier ich 
Wenn´s geht ein bischen später.

Gregor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (4. Juni 2006)

gregordergelbe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, hier ich
> Wenn´s geht ein bischen später.
> 
> Gregor



Hallo Gregor,
was ist denn ein bißchen später?

Diesmal aber langsam, da ich den Panzer nehme oder erst noch das Kettenblatt zurechtfeilen muss! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## gregordergelbe (4. Juni 2006)

Hi Klaus

15.30 wäre mir lieber. Ich muß noch was am motorrad schrauben für morgen und Reifen flicken.

Schnell wird das mit mir sowieso nicht 

Gregor


----------



## Redking (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo Gregor,

Also wie wärs mit 16 Uhr an der Aggerbrücke?
Dann hast du etwas mehr Zeit fürs Motorrad.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (4. Juni 2006)

Wer will kann sich hier eintragen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## gregordergelbe (4. Juni 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gregor,
> 
> Also wie wärs mit 16 Uhr an der Aggerbrücke?
> Dann hast du etwas mehr Zeit fürs Motorrad.
> ...



Aggerbrücke Frankfurterstr. ?
16 uhr ist ok.

Gregor


----------



## Redking (4. Juni 2006)

Ja, nicht an der Eisenbahnbrücke!
Also am Saga!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gregordergelbe (4. Juni 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, nicht an der Eisenbahnbrücke!
> Also am Saga!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Alles klar. bis nachher

Gregor


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

hat jemand morgen Lust zu einer lockeren Tour durch das Naffbachtal bis Ingersaul zurück durch den Seelscheider Forst Wenigerbachtal rechte Bachseite Bachaufwärts und dann linke Bachseite bachabwärts wieder zurück ins Naffbachtal. Weiter auf dem linken Naffbachufer Richtung KREUZNAFF zurück nach LOHMAR - SIEGBURG.
Ich fahre 09.00 Uhr in Siegburg ab und bin ca. gegen 09.30 Uhr an der AGGERBRÜCKE in DONRATH.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Redking (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
Gregor und ich waren heute für zwei Stündchen auf dem Bike.
So ca. 27 Km durch die Heide und den Lohmarerwald. 
Haben die Schildkröte besucht.  






Nach diesen ride werde ich die nächsten Wochen nur noch mit langen Hosen biken.Drecksviecher 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2006)

In 2 h haben Volker und ich 43 km abgeradelt Ihr Luschen   

Wobei Volker das Tempo vorgegeben hat  .


----------



## volker k (5. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> In 2 h haben Volker und ich 43 km abgeradelt Ihr Luschen
> 
> Wobei Volker das Tempo vorgegeben hat  .




Und ich dachte die ganze Zeit du hast das Tempo vorgegeben und bin deshalb nur so langsam gefahren    .

Wieviel HM waren das eigentlich gestern ( war übrigens eine super schöne Tour , es kam sowas wie Schweizfeeling auf    )


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte die ganze Zeit du hast das Tempo vorgegeben und bin deshalb nur so langsam gefahren    .
> 
> Wieviel HM waren das eigentlich gestern ( war übrigens eine super schöne Tour , es kam sowas wie Schweizfeeling auf    )



So ca. 2000 HM  

Apropos Schweiz-Feeling  : Kann ich mir wieder Hoffnung machen auf Ehebett-Feeling und Grillen mit Alphorn-Atmosphäre?


----------



## volker k (5. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> So ca. 2000 HM
> 
> Apropos Schweiz-Feeling  : Kann ich mir wieder Hoffnung machen auf Ehebett-Feeling und Grillen mit Alphorn-Atmosphäre?





Schauen wir mal


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2006)

... dann sehn'mer schon ....


----------



## volker k (5. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... dann sehn'mer schon ....




ich tendier aber zum "ja"


----------



## Delgado (6. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ich tendier aber zum "ja"



*froi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juni 2006)

War heute mal wieder in der WH unterwegs bei bestem Wetter einfach schön .  
Wie sieht es am Freitag aus , noch von der WM etwas Radeln .??? So ab 14 Uhr


----------



## Balu. (8. Juni 2006)

Servus,

Ich habe gerade erst realisiert das der 15.Juni ja ein Feiertag ist...

Jemand Lust auf ne zünftige Tour durch die Wahner Heide und Umgebung ??

Von 25-75km von 300-900hm von S0-S4 ist alles machbar

Bei Interesse stell ich was rein ...


----------



## Redking (8. Juni 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> Ich habe gerade erst realisiert das der 15.Juni ja ein Feiertag ist...
> 
> ...


Hallo Stefan,
wo soll das denn sein?

Sollten wir mal schauen, denn die KFL'er wollen auch irgendwie etwas machen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (8. Juni 2006)

> S4



Na gut na gut ... S0-S3 bekommen wir aber hin !?! Wenn auch nur kurze Passagen ...  

Ich habe noch keinen Eintrag für Donnerstag gefunden, deswegen meine Idee, wenn irgendwer anders was macht solls mir auch Recht sein. 


Edith sagt ich wollte damit auch nur zeigen, das ich offen für alles bin, von leicht bis schwer.


----------



## Redking (8. Juni 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut na gut ... S0-S3 bekommen wir aber hin !?! Wenn auch nur kurze Passagen ...
> 
> Ich habe noch keinen Eintrag für Donnerstag gefunden, deswegen meine Idee, wenn irgendwer anders was macht solls mir auch Recht sein.
> 
> ...



Wir haben uns gestern nur über die Möglichkeiten unterhalten, aber noch nichts klar gemacht.

Viele wollen ja auch noch Fußball schauen 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (8. Juni 2006)

> Viele wollen ja auch noch Fußball schauen



Siehst du, *ich nicht !*
... und ne Tour wenn Deutschland vor´m Fernseher sitzt heißt Platz im Wald !
Wir sind quasi das Alternativprogramm !


----------



## Redking (8. Juni 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Siehst du, *ich nicht !*
> ... und ne Tour wenn Deutschland vor´m Fernseher sitzt heißt Platz im Wald !
> Wir sind quasi das Alternativprogramm !


Ich auch nicht !  

Hoffe das die Tour morgen im Siebengebirge stattfindet, sonst mach ich die 
Zweite IG Rhein-Sieg-Tour, aber nicht verkürzt.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (8. Juni 2006)

> Hoffe das die Tour morgen im Siebengebirge stattfindet, sonst mach ich die
> Zweite IG Rhein-Sieg-Tour, aber nicht verkürzt.



Ich hoffe auch ...
Wo würde es den langgehen, was würde auf mich zukommen ?


----------



## Redking (8. Juni 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe auch ...
> Wo würde es den langgehen, was würde auf mich zukommen ?


Welche meinst du jetzt??
Meine oder die im Siebengebirge?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (8. Juni 2006)

Was mich auf deiner Erwarten würde !

Falls Spookys Tour ausfällt ...


----------



## Schüpfenflueh (8. Juni 2006)

.... dauert länger oder ...?


----------



## Redking (8. Juni 2006)

Hier schauen war ja damals die Tour vorab gefahren.
Diesmal ohne Schnee! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (8. Juni 2006)

Klingt doch ganz gut, bzw. sieht gut aus  

Ich hoffe zwar erstmal auf Spooky, würde aber mit in die Wahner Heide ausweichen, zumal ich morgen frei habe


----------



## Redking (8. Juni 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt doch ganz gut, bzw. sieht gut aus
> 
> Ich hoffe zwar erstmal auf Spooky, würde aber mit in die Wahner Heide ausweichen, zumal ich morgen frei habe


Wenn wir alleine fahren können wir auch früher los aber ich denke damit sonst noch mehr mitkönnen auch um 18Uhr.

Oder führst du mich durch Siebengebirge?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (8. Juni 2006)

> Oder führst du mich durch Siebengebirge?



Könnte ich alternativ auch machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (8. Juni 2006)

Also morgen 18 Uhr 7 gb?? Wär ne Überlegung wert - ich kann mich auch Guiden


----------



## Redking (8. Juni 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Also morgen 18 Uhr 7 gb?? Wär ne Überlegung wert - ich kann mich auch Guiden


Hi Jochen ,
wir warten alle nur das Spooky doch das Go für seine Tour gibt.
Hier nachlesen!
Alles andere sind nur Ausweichmöglichkeiten wenn nicht!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2006)

* +++++ Achtung Werbung +++++ *



Wir feiern ja nun sehr bald 1 Jahr KFL-Team, denn unsere 1.Tour fand ja am 3.Juli 2005 statt. 

Aus diesem Anlass folgt hier nun die Einladung zum 

1. KFL-T-TT  

*Köngsforst Lüderich-Team-Touren Tag*








Fronleichnam Donnerstag  15.06.2006

10:00 Uhr Parkplatz Köln-Brück Am Wildpark 

Abhängig von der Anzahl der Anmeldungen wird es zwei Gruppen geben 

*1. leichte Gruppe *  

Guide: Montana ca. 40 km   max. 500 hm 

Es geht in ruhigemTempo über Forstautobahnen und ein paar netten geeigneten Singletrails durch den Königsforst und über moderate Steigungen auf den einen oder anderen netten Hügel. 	

*2. mittlere Gruppe*  

Guide : Schnegge   (zurzeit in Planung) 

Die verschärfte etwas schnellere und etwas längere Version für die Fortgeschrittenen. 

Dauer beider Touren ca. 4 Std.  nach dem Ende der Touren treffen wir uns dann alle noch in einem netten urigem Biergarten 

Hier bitte anmelden

Viele Grüsse Guido

*+++++ Werbung off +++++*​


----------



## Redking (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
wer hat morgen gegen drei Interesse an einer Tour?

Kann auch früher oder später sein. Sonst muss ich wohl in Rösrath fahren.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wer hat morgen gegen drei Interesse an einer Tour?
> 
> Kann auch früher oder später sein. Sonst muss ich wohl in Rösrath fahren.
> ...


Lust habe ich. 
Zeit: Penne bis 14:00 Uhr ( Nachtschicht ) kann also ab 15:00 Uhr  bis max. 18:00 Uhr . 
Was soll denn in Angriff genommen werden ( HCM , WH , A-Teiche , ) oder was schwebt dir vor ???


----------



## Redking (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo Sven,
kenne da noch ein oder den anderen Trail im Lohmarer Wald.
Weiß nicht ob du sie kennst.
Und sonst zeigst du mir noch was!

Wer will hier!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven,
> kenne da noch ein oder den anderen Trail im Lohmarer Wald.
> Weiß nicht ob du sie kennst.
> Und sonst zeigst du mir noch was!
> ...


Bin dabei


----------



## Redking (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
gestern bei schönem Wetter trafen in Lohmar Ort an der Aggerbrücke: 

[email protected] born 2bike wild
Jö[email protected]
Jö[email protected]
[email protected]

Wir fuhren los und oben auf dem Berg verließ mich die Luft. 
Diese wurde dann getauscht.  
Weitergings und Jörg zeigte uns einen schönen steilen Singel Trail. 
Unten angekommen fuhren wir hoch nach Algert.
Nach dem wir einen Trail in Heide uns angeschaut hatten ging es zum HCM den Jörg dann nicht kannte(sagte er mir erstgegen Ende der Tour). Obwohl ich ihn nicht fahren wollte fuhren wir ihn für den Neuling.
Jörg wollte vorfahren und ich lies ihn und klemmte mich an sein Hinterrad.
Zwischen durch warteten wir bis alle wiederbeisammen waren.

Dann haben wir ein paar Fotos gemacht:
















Danke Sven
Dann runter und hoch zur Schutzhütte wo wir im Schatten Pause machten.
Weiter hoch Richtung Franzhäuschen dort auf einen Trail den Jörg wohl nicht kannte.
An der Brücke zur Zeithstraße verabschiedete sich Jörg. 
Der Rest fuhr etwas an den Teichen vorbei wo diesmal viel Betrieb war.
Noch am Pferdehof vorbei und an der Alten Lohmarer Straße trennten wir uns. 
Helmut und ich fuhren dann noch durch die Heide über einige Trails und wir trennten und dann an der Asselbachstraße in Spich.  

Jörg und Jörg fahren dann auch noch denselben Typ Rad. 

Danke an die Mitfahrer. 


Auf der Uhr standen dann nacher 48 Km; 2442 Kcal
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (18. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> 24442 Kcal



bald biste nurnoch halbsoschwer


----------



## Redking (18. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> bald biste nurnoch halbsoschwer


Die habe ich nachher noch wieder zu mir genommen in Form von Cocktails 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Juni 2006)

Klaus hat viel spass gemacht mit dir und den anderen zu fahren . Das Tempo war nicht ohne  so dass mir auf dem Heimweg die Puste ausging  . Aber Jörg ( welcher auch immer ) wartete brav und zusammen haben wir es dann noch geschafft . 
Danke Jörg


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 

am Freitag den 23.06.06 ab 13.30 Uhr ist wieder Cannondale-Testfahren angesagt. 
Die neuesten MTB-Modelle und Rennradmodelle stehen zum ausgiebigen testen bereit. 

Ort: FRANZHÄUSCHEN Parkplatz 
050°49,25 N+ 007°15,82O. 

Personalausweis sollte man dabeihaben, als Pfand für die Testräder. 

Fotos vom Oktober 2005 gibt es hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/192207 

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juni 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> am Freitag den 23.06.06 ab 13.30 Uhr ist wieder Cannondale-Testfahren angesagt.
> Die neuesten MTB-Modelle und Rennradmodelle stehen zum ausgiebigen testen bereit.
> ...


Leider *MUSS*    ich jetzt doch *morgen arbeiten* und kann leider nicht dabei sein   
Wünsche den anderen aber viel spass


----------



## Ommer (25. Juni 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem sich das Wetter doch vom der trockenen Seite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Kettenfresser,

gestern war ich auch mal im Lehmichsbachtal. es ist teilweise Naturschutzgebiet. Aber ich wollte ohnehin nicht die Wege verlassen, Müll abkippen oder Feuer machen. Die An- und Abreise dauerte über eine Stunde, aber war auch schön, an der Sülz entlang bis kurz vor Immekeppel und dann hoch nach Leffelsend. In Kreutzhäuschen an der Baumschule bin ich ins Tal abgebogen und bis an die B55 gefahren, dann nach Hammermühle und auf anderen Wegen über Böke wieder zurück, wie immer _schön langsam!
_
Bei herrlichem, noch nicht zu heissem Wetter war ich von 7:30 bis 11:00 unterwegs.


Gruß Achim


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

nachfolgend einige Fotos von der Cannondaletestfahrt am 23.06.06.


 

 





 

 



alle Fotos hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?si=Testfahrt+23.06.06&limit=&thumbsonly=0&perpage=12&cat=all&ppuser=&thumbcheck=0&page=1&sortby=&sorttime=&way=&cat=all&x=12&y=7

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Redking (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo Biker!
War heute etwas unterwegs!





















Hier etwas zum ansehen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo Klaus,


			
				Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Biker!
> War heute etwas unterwegs!
> 
> Hier etwas zum ansehen!
> ...


 
wo ist Teil 2?

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo Klaus,

es war wieder eine interessante Tour mit netten Mitfahrern und Trails die ich noch nicht kannte.

DANKE für die Tour.


 

 




 

 




 

 

 




Bis demnächst.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Redking (9. Juli 2006)

1 Jahr im IBC Forum was besseres als nur irgendwo rum zu spammen gab es zu  organisieren. Ja klar eine MTB-Tour zu dem ersten Jahrestag bot ich an.

Nun traf es mich hÃ¤rter als andere:
Freunde nicht fit andere ohne Bike und andere wieder ohne Wecker!
Ein andere rief an er wÃ¼rde es nicht schaffen aber fand uns nicht am schlecht beschriebenen Treffpunkt. 

Alle anderen waren da!

PÃ¼nktlich erschienen waren:
Christoph @Bikestoffel
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
JÃ¶[email protected]
[email protected]
Christian

10:10 Uhr ging es los und sofort verfuhr sich der Guide!

Auf dem richtigen Weg ging es dann an der Agger entlag Ã¼ber die Agger hinÃ¼ber um diese auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch zufahren.
Von dort in den Siegburger Staatsforst und dann in den Lohmarer Wald, an den Teichen vorbei wo der Guide sich schon wieder verfuhr. Der Schlafentzug hatte mich kurzzeitig den Weg vergessen lassen.
Dann in den Kaldauer Wald  wo mir die Puste ausging und die andern weiterfuhren.
Zuerst mussten wir HÃ¶henmeter erfahren damit wir diese auf den ersten Downhills wieder vernichteten.
Als wir am FuÃ eines HÃ¼gel ankamen entschieden sich zwei Mitfahrer fÃ¼r den kÃ¼rzeren Weg. Sie schoben den steileren Berg hoch. Der Rest erklimmte diesen HÃ¼gel Ã¼ber einen lÃ¤ngeren nicht so steilen Weg. Als wir alle oben an der SchutzhÃ¼tte waren fuhren wir alle weiter und bogen
In einen flowigen Trail ein. Diesen runter und dann wieder an einer anderen Stelle hoch. Bei einer Kreuzung bogen wir links ab und dort ging es dann berghoch. Oben angekommen warteten wir auf den Rest. Wir wunderten uns das es so lange dauerte.  Also ich wieder zurÃ¼ck bis zur Kreuzung. Da sind die doch geradeaus gefahren. So endlich wieder vereint alle den HÃ¼gel hoch.  Oben machte der JÃ¼ngste wohl den besten Ausspruch des Tages:* â Wieso sind wir dahinten runter gefahren, wenn wir hier wieder hoch fahren?â*
Einmal rund um eine Kuppe wo zwei Biker lieber aussetzen. Dann fuhren einige noch schnell den HÃ¼ttenkontest. Berg runter zum Treffpunkt mit:
[email protected]
[email protected] 
UUUpppsss, wir waren aber so ne Stunde spÃ¤ter als gedacht dort!

Dann fuhren wir den Trail runter und durch den Bach. Dann ging es hoch nach HapperschoÃ.
Oben meinte unser JÃ¼ngster das er nicht mehr kÃ¶nnte. Nach dem Udo ihm den Weg nach Hause zeigte, fuhren  wir weiter Ã¼ber einige Trails bis wir durch einen dunklen Fichtenwald fuhren. Und weiter nach BrÃ¶l. An der BrÃ¶l entlang und dann den ersten Weg hoch nach AltenbÃ¶dingen. Oben fuhren wir schnell zur Bushaltestelle da es etwas trÃ¶pfelte.









Wir machten daraus eine Pause. Irgendwie hatte Frank dort zuviel Zeit. Dann fuhren wir die kleine Drachenschanze runter. 

Unten meinte Frank er wÃ¤re trocken gefahren. Oh Mann,  Kommando zurÃ¼ck und Richtung BrÃ¶l. Dort Ã¼berfielen alle dann die Tankstelle auÃer mir.  Und wer begegnete uns an der Tanke Wingover. Er fuhr, da die anderen noch mit ihren Eis und anderen Junkfood zugange waren eine Runde mit meinem Bike.

Als es wieder weiter ging fuhren wir den Gasleitungsweg wieder hoch nach BÃ¶dingen.
Diesmal ohne Umweg nach Stockum. Zwischendurch musses dort wie aus KÃ¼beln geschÃ¼ttet haben denn die Wege waren pitschnass. Die Schotterabfahrt runter und alle waren dreckig.









Dann hoch Richtung Dachenschanze.

Oben an der Schanze eine Pause!








Die Aussicht von dort!




Nach der Pause fuhren wir die Drachenschanzentrail runter den ich irgendwie aufgrund des vorherigen Regenschauer etwas unterschÃ¤tzte. 









Als alle heil unten waren fragte ich ob wir wieder berghoch sollen oder an der Sieg entlang zurÃ¼ck. Nach dem einige die Hand hoben fÃ¼r an der Sieg entlang, so dachte ich es mir gemÃ¼tlich und entspannt bis zur Sieglinde fahren.

Zuerst fuhren wir gemeinsam bis wir auf Asphalt kamen und dann drehten einige auf  und wir sahen Sie erst in der Sieglinde sitzend  an ihrem GetrÃ¤nk schlÃ¼rfend. Okay JÃ¶rg kÃ¼mmerte sich schnell um sein wohl plattes Vorderrad.
Nachdem  alle ein oder einige zwei GetrÃ¤nke hatten ging es wieder los. Nachdem auch einige Unstimmigkeiten bereinigt wurden.
Es verabschiedeten sich Andreas und die Udoâs.
Die Ã¼briggebliebenen fuhren hoch zur Wahnbachtalsperre wo Frank unser Hundefreund einen Hund aufsammelte.  Den wir dann bei Gut UmschoÃ an Anwohner abgaben nachdem die Polizei informiert war. 



Ãber Trails oder FAB ging es nach FranzhÃ¤uschen. Dort fuhr JÃ¶rg heim.  Der Rest machte sich auf den Weg zu HCM . Auf den Weg dorthin musste der erst einen rettet, sich dann selbst vergessen!  Nach der ersten Schrecksekunde und durch Bestechung des Guides mit Cola und Erdbeerriegel  wieder zu KrÃ¤ften. 
Er wollte dann unbedingt doch noch den HCM fahren.














 Diesen fuhren wir ohne ZwischenfÃ¤lle bis zu Christoph HaustÃ¼re.
 Die Verbliebenden vier fuhren dann auf einfachen Wegen bis zum Ausgangspunkt.

Zwei luden nach 70,74 Kilometer schnell ihre FahrrÃ¤der in die Autos und der zwei fuhren nach 8:11Stunden mit dem Rad heim.

Danke sage ich fÃ¼r die nette Begleitung und 
Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Klaus


Forza Italia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (10. Juli 2006)

> Dann fuhren einige noch schnell den Hüttenkontest. Berg runter zum Treffpunkt mit:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> UUUpppsss, wir waren aber so ne Stunde später als gedacht dort!


 
... macht nichts, in der Wartezeit haben Andreas und ich noch am Treffpunkt etwas Trail Pflege begangen (was mir auch die einzige Schramme beschert hat bei dieser Tour  ). Jetzt kann man den Bach wieder vernünftig durchqueren. Einer war bei der Ankunft aber so überascht davon das er gleich mitten im Bach angehalten und sich nasse Füsse geholt hat(Name wird aus Datenschutzgründen aber nicht genannt).

An dieser Stelle auch meinen Dank an Klaus für die schöne Tour. Habe in meinem Heimat Revier wieder viele schöne neue Trails kennen gelernt.


> Zuerst fuhren wir gemeinsam bis wir auf Asphalt kamen und dann drehten einige auf und wir sehen Sie erst in der Sieglinde sitzend an ihrem Getränk schlürfend.


Wäre schön wenn das nur ein Einzelfall war und nicht Schule macht.

Ach ja, leider sind meine Bilder alle nichts geworden (Schei$$ Digicam, taucht nix für bewegte Bilder)

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Montana (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo Klaus und Mitfahrer, 
auch von mir ganz herzlichen Dank für die wunderschöne sehr abwechslungsreiche Tour durch mir überwiegend unbekanntes Gebiet. Da war für jeden was dabei. Steile uphill- und spannende downhiltrails sowie geile Aussichtspunkte. Es gab Pausen- und Abkürzungssmöglichkeiten, eine nette Tanke und den Radlertopf in der Sieglinde dazu noch was für die Oberarmmuskultur  alles genau richtig für mich . Nur das Runterschieben  war manchmal ätzend , aber das lag weder am trail noch am guten guide sondern am Montana  

*
Hier die 2 D GPS Grafik :*





*
und das Höhendiagramm:*




Es waren bei mir übrigens auch ca. 70 km und 1100 hm (barometrisch)

Bis bald wieder.

Gruß Guido 

P.S. Gut, dass der Klaus das Forum entdeckt - oder besser Frank den Klaus entdeckt hat.  Das ist ein richtig netter Kerl und er kennt schöne Touren.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

komme gerade eben mit dem Christian von der Klaustour (Teilstück SU-HAPPERSCHOß) zurück (2 Stunden).
Frei nach Udo Bölts "*Quäl dich, du Sau. Die Autobiografie *[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1] bin ich mit den Christian nochmals die Tour bis nach HAPPERSCHOß[/SIZE][/FONT] abgeradelt.  Es war einfach herrlich, kühl und diesmal kein Fuß im Wasser bei der Wasserdurchfahrt . Abgestiegen wurde diesmal nur an den großen Baumsperren. Für den Christian war dies die Bestätigung, das es ihm heute besser ging als gestern .

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Cheetah (10. Juli 2006)

Meinen *großen Dank an Klaus *das Zurückschneiden der Dornen. Wir hätten sonst noch mehr Blut verloren, die Bremsen(Tabanidae) waren schon schlimm genug.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Juli 2006)

@Udo1, habt Ihr heute evtl. Franzi gesehen?


----------



## Bikenstoffel (10. Juli 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> @Udo1, habt Ihr heute evtl. Franzi gesehen?



Ich dachte Franzi wäre das nette Wesen in der Sieglinde gewesen  

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikenstoffel (10. Juli 2006)

Danke an Klaus für die schöne Tour mit dem perfekten Ende vor meiner Haustür  

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Juli 2006)

So nachdem ich heute frei habe , habe ich mich gestern Abend ( nicht mehr so warm )  auf eine Tour begeben. Es ging gut los den ersten Berg an Schloss Auel schon teilweise hochgeschoben ( blöde Wurzeln )  Oben ging es direkt am Golfplatz vorbei und wieder durch den Wald runter. Dann von Birken die Auffahrt nach Honrath. Ober über ein Stück Strasse und in Eigen über Trails zum Bahntunnel , diesen dann überfahren und hoch zum Lüderich  . Weiter über Wiesen, Wald und Trailwege Richtung Bleifeld . Anschließend das Sahnestückchen der Tour , den schönen langen Trail runter an die Sülz über die Wiese ( diesmal ohne Jauche ) und in Hellenthal(glaube ich zumindest ) hoch in Richtung Königsforst  . Der Tütberg wurde angefahren und überfahren auf bekannten Wegen ( Dank noch mal an *Montana*  und *Schnegge*  für das zeigen dieser Trailabschnitte ) . Jetzt war Neuland für mich angesagt , durch den Königsforst gesucht ( gut das ich eine Karte dabei hatte  )  und fast die richtige Abzweigung genommen . Raus kann ich an der Autobahnauffahrt 29 Königsforst , kurz über den Radweg zur Baumschuhe in ab in die altbekannte Wahner Heide . Jetzt war eine kleine Pause angesagt ( war ja auch schon 21:00 Uhr  ) . Weiter durch die Heide nach Altenrath dort über die Teiche und durch die Wälder zum Sandbunker diesen dann durchquert ( Gruß an *Balu.* ) runter zum Leyenmeiher kurz drum herum  und anschließend an den immer dunkleren Heimweg gemacht. 
Dort kam ich erschöpft um 22:45 Uhr  mit leere Trinkblase  an . 
Auf dem Tacho standen bei mir dann 65,71 km  und für meine Verhältnisse ordentliche 726 hm.


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo Kettenfresser,

Respekt vor Deiner Leistung bei diesen Temperaturen.


----------



## sibby08 (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo Udo1,

H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y

meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag auf das Du noch nicht so schnell Heimweh bekommst und uns noch durch viele viele schöne Touren guidest.

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Udo1 (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo,


			
				sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Udo1,
> 
> H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y
> 
> ...


euch allen vielen Dank für die Geburtstagswünsche.


----------



## Derk (19. Juli 2006)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 57. Geburtstag  -  Dein Profil hast Du ja bereits angepasst (!!!)

Gruss
Derk


----------



## Splash (19. Juli 2006)

Auch an dieser Stelle noch mal alles gute zum Geburtstag von mir


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Juli 2006)

Udooooo.... die besten Glückwünsche auch von mir!


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

für Frühaufsteher, die noch gern im kühlen Radfahren wollen. 
Wer mitfahren möchte, morgen am 22.06.06 um 06.10 Uhr Treffpunkt
STALLBERG Parkplatz an der B56 vor der Fußgängerbrücke über die B56.
Lockere Tour durch die Wahner Heide.
Dauer max. 3 Stunden.
Aber wie ich die Sache so sehe, werde ich mit den Christian wohl allein fahren. Die Startzeit ist wahrscheinlich schon eine echte Herausforderung.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juli 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> für Frühaufsteher, ...morgen am 22.06.06 um 06.10 Uhr ...
> Aber wie ich die Sache so sehe, werde ich mit den Christian wohl allein fahren. Die Startzeit ist wahrscheinlich schon eine echte Herausforderung.


Um diese Uhrzeit  , da bin ich noch am pennen. Aber bei den Temperaturen kann man ja nur früh Morgens oder spät am Abend fahren. Wünsche euch viel spass , und viel trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo Udo,
mal abwarten wann ich nach Hause komme, ob dann die Zeit dafür reicht!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bikenstoffel (21. Juli 2006)

Endlich mal ne vernünftige Zeit  

Bin dabei  bis morgen früh


Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Splash (21. Juli 2006)

eigentlich ne gute Zeit .. wie lang wollt Ihr denn morgen fahren? Muss leider noch wem helfen ne Küche abbauen, sonst wär ich gerne dabei ...


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

wieder mal eine Tour für Frühaufsteher 
	

.
Start morgen den 23.07. um 06.10 Uhr in Siegburg am Siegwehr. 
Lockere Tour Richtung Oberdollendorfer Hardt- Petersberg- Königswinter- und am Rhein zurück.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ein kurzer Tourbericht von heute morgen bei Zeiten.
Nachdem es einige Verständnisschwierigkeiten mit Christian gab, wer holt wem ab zw bewim wem ist der erste Treffpunkt (na ja war ja auch recht früh) radelten wir immer noch pünktlich zum Treffpunkt an der B56. Dort langten wir Punkt 06.10 Uhr an. Christoph fuhr sich schon ein wenig warm.
Jetzt ging es parallel zur B56 in Richtung Teiche, am Wurzeltrail entlang weiter Richtung ALTENRATH. Die nette Bergabfahrt zur Agger runter und an der Agger weiter in Richtung ALTENRATH. Von dort den Trail an den Altenrader Teichen lang, weiter Tanklager durch den Wald Richtung Glanrinderherde.





von links nach rechts: CHRISTIAN UDO1 CHRISTOPH
Naja auf dem Foto schaue ich etwas böse drein . Ist aber nicht so. Es ging weiter auf Pferdefaden Richtung ehemaligen Kriegsgefangenenlager HOFFNUNGSTAL. Von dort auf verschlungenen Pferdefaden in Richtung A3.
Zurück durch die Heide bis nach ALTENRATH und dort noch einmal die Bergabfahrt zur Agger und dann ab nach Hause. Es war eine schöne kühle angenehme Runde.
ZIP- Datei ist Overlay für Google Earth

Bis demnächst bei einer Ausfahrt.


----------



## Splash (22. Juli 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wieder mal eine Tour für Frühaufsteher
> 
> ...



Hmm .. hast Du evtl einpaar Eckdaten zu der Tour morgen in Form von km / hm / Tempo? Ich bin ja ernsthaft am überlegen, das mal zu versuchen ...


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo Splash,


			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm .. hast Du evtl einpaar Eckdaten zu der Tour morgen in Form von km / hm / Tempo? Ich bin ja ernsthaft am überlegen, das mal zu versuchen ...


 
also nicht mehr als 50 km.  Steigungen gesamt 750m

nachfolgend eine etwas grobe OVL-Datei und ein Overlay für Google Earth
gezippt.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen ihr Langschläfer ,

bei schwülwarmer Luft trafen sich um 06.10 Uhr am Siegwehr in Siegburg
der Johannes, der Christian und Udo1 zu unserer schon angekündigten Tour Richtung Dollendorfer Hardt und Petersberg.
Wir rollten uns langsam im Tal des Pleisbaches entlang bis zum Einstieg in den Birlinghovener Wald ein. Weiter am Schloß Birlinghoven vorbei. Ab HOHOLZ konnte wir im leichten Dunst schon unser Ziel erkennen. Auf breiter Waldautobahn ging es bis zum Einstieg DOLLENDORFER HARDT. Ab hier wurde der Weg schmaler. Auf dem Trail überquerten wir den DOLLENDORFER HARDT höchster Punkt war 246m. In rasanter Bergabfahrt ging es zum Kloster HEISTERBACH. Hinter der Klostermauer führte uns der Weg immer den "R" Weg folgend bis zum Fuße des Nonnenstromberges. Hier wies ich meine Mitfahrer auf die Bestimmungen der Wegenutzung im 7Gebirge hin. Nach erfolgter Belehrung ohne Unterschrift im Belehrungsbuch ging es hoch zum Petersberg.
Wir waren die ersten die die schöne Aussicht genossen hatten.








Christian und Johannes bein relaxen nach dem Aufstieg.








Nach dem obligatorischen Gruppenfoto ohne Rhein im Hintergrund, ging es wieder Talwärts. Diesmal den kurzen steinigen Weg an der Nordseite Richtung NIEDERDOLLENDORF . Am Rhein angekommen ging es zügig mit hoher Konzentration (Hunde, Jogger, langsame Radfahrer, Skater usw. ) bis zur Bonner Nordbrücke. Ab hier dann weiter am linken Ufer der Sieg bis zum Ausgangspunkt. Die Schotter und naturbelassenen Steinbelagwege, hatten zu keiner einziege Panne auf unserer Tour geführt. 
Es war eine schöne nicht alzu anstrengende Tour bei herrlicher Luft und mit netten Mitfahrern.


----------



## JoKo1988 (24. Juli 2006)

jo war coole tour muss ich so sagen. net anstrengent aber auch net langweilig. 
die abfahrten fand ich cool^^
zum glück sind wir so früh gefahren, weil bei so einer hitze wie gestern mittags, wäre es net schön gewessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (25. Juli 2006)

mal ne frage wann steht die nächste tour an?

mfg johannes


----------



## Udo1 (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo Johannes,


			
				JoKo1988 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage wann steht die nächste tour an?
> 
> mfg johannes


ich gehe jetzt zum Chinamann mit meiner Frau speisen und neben dem essen werde ich darüber nachdenken wo es am Sonnabend beizeiten hingeht. Meine Gedanken setze ich morgen Abend ins LMB.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo 

wieder eine lockere Tour für Frühaufsteher. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2885

Im Anhang der Treffpunkt


----------



## JoKo1988 (26. Juli 2006)

bin wieder dabei solange du nix dagegenhast^^
aber weis noch net, wie ich dahin kommen soll


----------



## Splash (27. Juli 2006)

Du meinst nicht rein zufällig den Parkplatz, wo das Cannondale Testfahren von Bike&Run war? Wenn ich Samstag nicht bei nem Umzug helfen muss, bin ich dabei (erfahre ich morgen). Was ist denn für ein Ende-Zeitpunkt ca gesteckt?


----------



## Redking (27. Juli 2006)

Nein Michael,
nicht in Franzhäuschen sondern Siegburg Stallberg.
Du hast doch ein GPS also wirst du es doch finden.
An der Ampel auf der B56 bei der Fußgängerbrücke rechts abbiegen und dann direkt nochmal rechts und wieder rechts.
Straße heißt dort Zeithstraße!

Dann musst du den Stammtisch wohl früh verlassen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo,


			
				JoKo1988 schrieb:
			
		

> bin wieder dabei solange du nix dagegenhast^^
> aber weis noch net, wie ich dahin kommen soll


ich habe niemals was dagegen, es sei denn der Mitfahrer kommt ohne eine Mindestsicherheitsausstattung (HELM) 


 Treffpunkt ist markiert.
UTM Koordinate: OST: 375776
                      NORD: 5630333

ich habe ca. 3,5 Stunden eingeplant.


----------



## JoKo1988 (29. Juli 2006)

sry sry sry
hab voll verpeilt dir bescheid zu sagen, dat ich heute leider nicht konnte.
hab mir gestern auf dem rückweg von ner tour die kette zerrissen. 
konnte auch keine auf die schnelle auftreiben 

hab jetzt aber wieder ne neue drauf, sollte länger halten als 500km(hoff ich zumindest)


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
hier der Tourbericht des Frühaufstehers.

Um 05:00 Uhr riß mich der Wecker aus meinen Radlertraum. Ein Blick durchs Fenster reichte mir um für mich festzustellen "Du mußt doch mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein wenn du jetzt Rad fahren willst" Aber es half ja nichts ich war ja mit Johannes 1988 um 06.10 verabredet. 06:00 Uhr Start zum Treffpunkt um 06.08 am Treffpunkt angekommen, ich war der erste oder nein ein Häschen war auch schon da und mümmelte rum. Mein Morgen hat es wohl nicht verstanden.


 Gelangweilt wartete ich, wie es sich geziemt bis 06:20Uhr.
Meine innere Stimme sagte mir "fahr wieder nach Hause und schlaf noch ein Stündchen". Aber Nein die frische Luft und die ersten Höhenmeter machten mich fitt für die Tour. Die Tour führte auf verschlungenen Wegen durch den Stallberger und Kaldauer Wald wie am 09.07. mit der Klaustour (Redking-Tour) In BRÖL an dem Fischteich fuhr ich diesmal den guten Wirtschaftsweg nach ALTENBÖDINGEN hoch. Ich hatte echt keinen Bock am frühen morgen mein Rad eine Strecke zu schieben. Oben angekommen ging es den X12 Weg bis zur Kreuzung X29 Weg. Von dort bis kurz vor OBERHALBERG und dann weiter auf den örtlichen Wanderwege A3. An der Kreuzung des A3 mit den XS-Weg ging zur Sieg runter und weiter nach STEIN. Den schönen Fußweg nach BLANKENBERG hoch und dann durch die Wälder um
HAHNENHARDT - BIERTH- ADSCHEID bis um den Dorndorfer See.




Von dort zurück zur SIEGLINDE auf ein kühles Weizen. Wurde leider nichts draus, ich war zu früh da.
Die reine Fahrzeit betrug 4h32'. Der Durchschnittspuls lag bei 110
und es waren einige Höhenmeter siehe nachfolgend, dazu wie immer kein Kommentar.




Im Anhang die Tour als Overlay für Google Earth.
Es war eine schöne Tour aber auch die letzte um diese Zeit. Allen ein schönes Radlerwochenende


----------



## JoKo1988 (29. Juli 2006)

tut mir wirklich leid
kommt nie nie nie mehr vor

war gestern so sauer wegen meiner kette, dat ich vergessen habe dir abzusagen


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo Johannes,


			
				JoKo1988 schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir wirklich leid
> kommt nie nie nie mehr vor
> 
> war gestern so sauer wegen meiner kette, dat ich vergessen habe dir abzusagen


 
braucht Dir nicht leid zu tun.  Sowas kann jeden mal passieren.
Bis zur nächsten Tour. Die heute war aber echt Spitze!!


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich war heute mit Cheetah (Frank) in der LEUSCHEID unterwegs. Knackige Tour bei der ich an einem Teilstück aus dem Sattel und von den Pedalen musste (Rampe) . Frank zog unbeirrt durch. 




Start war um 08:00 Uhr in KIRCHLAIB











Die Tour war toll hat Spaß gemacht und hat den Puls auf Teilstrecken über die 150 gebracht.





Ein ordentliches Höhenprofil für knapp 30 km.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

für alle die morgen nicht an der Tour im Siebengebirge mit Spooky teilnehmen können, hier eine alternative Runde. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2910


----------



## Udo1 (4. August 2006)

Hallo,

für alle die nicht morgen in DERNAU starten eine alternative Tour.

"Sieghöhenweg"

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2930


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. August 2006)

bin dabei auf jeden fall
is mir dernau zu weit entfernt ohne auto


----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2006)

Hallo,

ein kurzer Tourbericht von der heutigen Sieghöhenwegtour.

Start war 09:00 Uhr am Siegwehr. Mitfahrer waren Johannes (Joko1988) und Udo (Udo1).
Zum Warmfahren ging es gleich durch den Kaldauer Forst über HAPPERSCHOß nach BRÖHL. Dort ging es den nördlichen Anstieg hoch bis zum Abzweig auf den X29-Weg . Von dort wurde es etwas holprig, durch Forstarbeiten war der Weg schlecht befahrbar. Durch den Wald ging es von OBERHOLBERG nach NIEDERHOLBERG mit ordentlichen Abfahrten und Rampen. 





Johannes beim befahren des Anstieges nach NIEDERHOLBERG von vorn




von hinten
Auf Höhe NIEDERHOLBERG ging es in rasanter Abfahrt zur Sieg. Weiter die Sieg aufwärts bis nach dem Steilufer. Von dort weiter der Beschilderung des Sieghöhenweges *XS*. Ab jetzt wurde es belastend und schweißtreibend. Mit Schiebestrecke Anstieg ca. 40%. 




Die erste Rast in HATZFELD zum Einstieg in ein langezogenes Tal mit ordentlichen Anstiegen. Weiter über BOHLSCHEID- MITTELOTTERSBACH-LÜTTERSHAUSEN. Dort brachen wir die weitere Tour auf dem Sieghöhenweg wegen fortgeschrittener Uhrzeit ab und fuhren Richtung sieg um am rechten Ufer bis SIEGBURG zurückzufahren.
Alles in allem war das Wetter hervorragen, die Anstiege auf dem Sieghöhenweg waren knackig, die Abfahrten Spitze. Der Weg ist ordentlich gekennzeichnet, mann muß nicht ständig in der Karte suchen wo es denn nun weitergeht.
Das Geländeprofil SU-SU nachfolgend.




Es war eine schöne abwechslungsreiche Tour. 
_(Die Strecke wurde aufgezeichnet)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (5. August 2006)

kann nur bestätigen
schöne tour muss ich schon sagen
mal wat anderes als siebengebirge^^


----------



## Udo1 (6. August 2006)

Hallo,

habe für morgen Abend eine kleine Feierabendrunde ins LMB gestellt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2910


----------



## Udo1 (8. August 2006)

Hallo,

habe für den 11.08.06 18:00 Uhr eine Tour ins LMB gestellt.

Start Siegburg bei Bike & Run.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1714


----------



## Udo1 (11. August 2006)

Hallo,

habe für morgen 09:00 Uhr kurzfristig eine kleine Tour ins LMB gestellt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=242


----------



## Udo1 (13. August 2006)

Hallo,
hier ein kurzer Tourbericht von der heutigen Naafbach und Wenigerbachtaltour.
Mit dabei waren JoKo 1980 (Johannes), Christian und Ich.
Gestartet wurde um 08.50 Uhr vom Siegwehr in Siegburg bei schönsten Sonnenschein. Die Strecke führte uns durch den Stallberger Wald Richtung Agger. An der Agger fanden wir noch die Reifenspuren von der Balutour am Sonnabend Nachmittag. Weiter ging es an der Agger bis Lohmar/Flohberg.
hier überquerten wir die Agger.









Nach den Überqueren der Aggerbrücke ging es weiter am linken und dann am rechten Ufer der Agger weiter bis Kreuznaaf.
Hier begann der eigentliche Einstieg in das NSG Naafbachtal.




Auf etws breiteren Wegen führte uns der Weg durch das herrliche Naafbachtal bis kurz hinter der Naafmühle. Dort wurde der Naafbach über eine schmale Brücke überquert. Weiter ging es auf schmalen verwurzelten Wegen mit Baumsperren durch den Wald Richtung RENGERT. Wobei auch schieben angesagt war.









Auf der Höhe angekommen ging es weiter auf etwas breiten geschotterten Wegen mit teilweise schönen Bergabfahrten in Richtung Wenigerbachtal.
Am "Lac De Helmut" wurde erst mal eine kleine Rast eingelegt.




Nach der Rast betrug die Wegesbreite gerade mal Lenkerbreite und teilweise sogar darunter.
Der Weg war naturbelassen, Wurzel, Steine. Die erste Wasserdurchfahrt war angesagt.









Weiter ging es auf schmlen bewurzelten Wegen durch das Wenigerbachtal in Richtung Naafbachtal.




Auf dem Weg neben dem Naafbach war alles dabei, sogar Knüppelteppiche.




Der Weg führte uns weiter am Steilufer des Naafbaches.
Kurz vor KREUZNAAF war nochmal eine Furt angesagt. Die alle Mitfahrer meisterten.








Über KREuznaaf ging es dann auf geradem Weg wieder über den Stallberger Wald an den Teichen vorbei zum Ausgangspunkt.
Es war eine interessante Tour, bis KREUZNAAF eine lockere, ab Naafsmühle wurde sie aber etwas anspruchsvoller.
Dank an meine Mitfahrer. Bis zur nächsten Tour.
Die Strecke wurde aufgezeichnet.


----------



## JoKo1988 (13. August 2006)

kann nur zustimmen^^


----------



## Redking (13. August 2006)

Ui, das wäre mir zu viel gewesen.
Udo kennst du das hier? Ist aber aus der Umbebung! 
Klicken und schauen!
Musste ja selbst gestern Balu's Tour durch die Heide vorzeitig abbrechen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## JoKo1988 (13. August 2006)

wer war der erste?
der zweite war eindeitung frank mit seinen geilen roten reifen^^


----------



## Udo1 (13. August 2006)

Hi Klaus,


			
				Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, das wäre mir zu viel gewesen.
> Udo kennst du das hier? Ist aber aus der Umbebung!
> Klicken und schauen!
> Musste ja selbst gestern Balu's Tour durch die Heide vorzeitig abbrechen.
> ...


kann nicht genau sagen wo das ist.
Aber die Bremsspuren von Balu seiner gestrigen Tour am Ende des Ziegenberges waren heute morgen noch klar erkennbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (17. August 2006)

So damit der Udo1  nicht den Alleinunterhalter spiel schreibe ich auch mal wieder was rein .
War gestern auch mal wieder in der Heide unterwegs. Von Lohmar erst mal hoch nach Altenrath an den Aggerbrücken DH genommen ( sind ja ganz schöne spuren drin ,  ist wohl eine mit blockierendem Hinterreifen runter gerutscht  ) . Weiter ging es am alten Wasser zum Leyenmeiher diesen dann rum und hoch zum SB . Strecke war stellenweise ganz schön nass   , aber der SB war´s knochentrocken  . Weiter gings durch die Heide mal runter mal rauf . Dann noch hoch zu den A-Teichen und zur 1000´igen Eiche. Dort eine kurze Pause und anschließend die schöne Abfahrt nach Bach . Leider wurde es dann ganz schön schwarz am Himmel also Wielpütz ausgelassen und ab nach Hause . 
Es waren zum Schluss 42,79 Km und 405 hm .


----------



## Udo1 (20. August 2006)

Hallo,

habe für morgen eine lockere Feierabendtour ins LMB gestellt .

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3028


----------



## Udo1 (21. August 2006)

Hallo,


			
				Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe für morgen eine lockere Feierabendtour ins LMB gestellt .
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3028


da ja nun auch der letzte Mitfahrer abgesagt hatte, konnte ich meine Tour ja schon etwas früher beginnen. Die Tour führte mich auf schmalen Wegen Bergauf und Bergab durch den Stallberger und Kaldauer Wald. Von dort ging es über Franzhäuschen zum Jägerpfad. Der Jägerpfad war trotz Regen der letzten Tage gut befahrbar. Weiter ging es über die Bergabfahrt am Reiterhof durch den Lohmaer Wald Richtung Teiche, dort an den Teichen entlang und wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. Zum Schluß waren es doch noch ordentliche 26 km in 2 Stunden .


----------



## Udo1 (22. August 2006)

Hallo,

nächste Bike & Runtour am 25.08. 16:00 Uhr. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1785


----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2006)

Hallo,

hier ein kurzer Tourbericht von der gestrigen Bike und Runtour.
Start war diesmal wieder um 16:00 Uhr. 
Udo 1, Johannes (mit seinem neuen Rad zur ersten Ausfahrt), Mike; Christine und zwei weitere Biker (sorry leider habe ich die Namen vergessen).
Das Wetter meinte es gut mit uns zur Startzeit und bei der ganzen Tour kein regen. Es ging auf kürzesten Weg nach STALLBERG dort weiter durch den Wald zum Parkplatz FRANZHÄUSCHEN. Hier erwarteten wir noch zwei Mitfahrer Dagmar und Karl. Karl war da, Dagmar stand noch im Stau auf der Autobahn. Kurzerhand wurde der HCM in Angriff genommen und im Bogen zurück zu FRANZHÄUSCHEN. Wieder angekommen wartete Dagmar schon auf uns. Auf Grund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit entschloß ich mich nicht mehr durch das Naafbach und Wenigerbachtal zu fahren. Die Tour wurde abgewandelt. Es ging weiter über den HCM mit Verlängerung.




Christine an der Schlüsselstelle




Zum Reiterhof runter, weiter den schmalen zugewachsenen Trail bis zur Agger.




Seelscheider??; Christine?; ????; Mike; Udo1; Johannes; Karl ?; Dagmar;
Weiter in Richtung ALTERATH auf den Ziegenbergtrail über den Ziegenberg talwärts zur Agger. Hier weiter rund um den Scharfeberg wieder auf den Ziegenbergtrail, diesmal aus nördlicher Richtung kommend nochmals den Ziegenberg talwärts zur Agger. Von der Agger wieder in den Lohmaer Wald noch einig kleine Teichetrails mitgenommen und ab nach Hause.

Mit hat die Tour mit den netten Bikerinnen und Bikern Spaß gemacht  , alle Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrer sind wohlbehalten am Ziel angekommen. 
Bis zum nächsten mal in 14 Tagen.


----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2006)

Hallo,

hier ein kurzer Tourbericht von der heutigen 7Gebirgs und Westerwaldtour.
Mitfahrer Chriatian. Start war um 09:00 Uhr in SIEGBURG. Nachdem wir fahrt aufgenommen hatten, ging es über NIEDERPLEIS und STIELDORF- unterhalb SIELDORFERHOHN über HEISTERBACHERROTT am Fuße des Ölbergs bis zur MARGARETHENHÖHE. Am Naturparkhaus vorbei weiter auf dem Stellweg zur KREUZEICHE. Unserer Gesichter waren da schon sehr stark mit Schlamm belegt. Weiter ging es östlich am ASBERG vorbei nach KALENBORN. Durch den Kalenbornerwald bis nach St. KATARINEN. 




Das Wetter meinte es immer noch gut mit uns. Auf etwas breiteren Waldwegen die äußerst schlammig und rutschig waren ging es in das WIEDTAL. Die andere Talseite hoch




bis nach WEISSEFELS. Hier kurzer Halt zum Wasserflaschen auffüllen. Auf Nebenstraßen und Wirtschaftswegen ging es talwärts bis zum Pfaffenbach. Die Brücke war zerstört, es musste die Furt durchwatet werden. 


















Nachdem die Socken und die Schuhe wieder angezogen waren ging es auf Schlammwegen weiter durch das Pfaffenbachtal.
Weiter ging es über BUCHHOLZ ins HANFBACHTAL dort entlang des HANFBACHS auf Wander und Reitweg über HENNEF bis nach SIEGBURG zurück.
Gefahrene Km waren es 78 und so um die 2000Hm.
Von der Landschaft war es eine schöne abwechslungsreiche Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (27. August 2006)

ich muss auch wieder mal ne tour machen   ich bin vom ganzen street fahrn schon verweichlicht!!!!!    warum geht in der ville nichts ab?????   ich hab noch nichtmal ne vernünftige tour mit meinen hs-33 gemacht 


ich kann ja warten bis ich nen auto hab   3 jahre gehn schnell vorbei


----------



## Udo1 (27. August 2006)

Hallo,

war heute mit den Christian bei der Redkingtour dabei. Auch wenn man glaubt man kennt die Wahner Heide, so gibt es immer noch ein paar Teilstücke die man noch nicht gefahren ist.
Am Parkplatz FRANZHÄUSCHEN gesellten sich dann die ganz harten   Bikeritter dazu.





 Klaus führte dann die ganze Gruppe Richtung Steinbruch zum spielen. 




Vorher war aber noch eine kleine Besichtigung angesagt.









Nach dem Steinbruch klinkten sich Christian und ich aus. Es ist zwar schön anzusehen, aber nichts mehr für alte Herren (oder auch Opas)


----------



## Udo1 (27. August 2006)

Hallo,

habe für morgen eine Feierabendtour ins LMB gestellt.


----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2006)

Hallo,

habe für den 08.09.06 16:00 Uhr eine Tour ins LMB gestellt.

Start Siegburg bei Bike & Run.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1785


----------



## Udo1 (8. September 2006)

Hallo,

bei herrlichstem Wetter trafen sich heute bei Bike & Run 5 Biker zur angekündigten Tour durch das Aggertal- Naafbachtal und Wenigerbachtal.
Von Siegburg ging es durch den Siegburger Wald zur Agger, an der Agger entlang bis nach Kreuznaaf. Hier war der Einstieg in das Naafbachtal. Durch das Naafbachtal bis Ingersau, von dort über eine kleine Brücke auf die linke Seite des Naafbaches. Über Baumsperren und 18% tigen Anstieg ging es weiter auf der Höhe zum Einstieg in das Wenigerbachtal.




Kurze Rast nach der 18% tigen Steigung und warten auf den Tourführer, der die letzten 100 m schieben musste . Na ja man ist ja nicht mehr der jüngste. 




Durchs Wenigerbachtal ging es auf naturbelassenen Wegen mit Steinen und Wurzeln durchsetzt. Im Naafbachtal ging es schmalen Wegen über Knüppelteppiche und einer Wasserdurchfahrt wieder bis Kreuznaaf. Von dort an der Agger entlang, ein kurzer Abstecher über den Ziegenberg weiter am linken Ufer der Agge bis zum Startpunkt nach Siegburg.
Das Wetter war Klasse für diese Tour, die Mitfahrer waren gut drauf. Es hat mir Spaß gemacht mit Euch fahren zu dürfen. Allen ein schönes Radlerwochenende und bis in 14 Tagen zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Holzlarer (8. September 2006)

klasse tour udo, das naafbachtal ist wirklich sehr schön. Dazu noch ne schöne anfahrt, nette mitfahrer, ne steile rampe(zum glück trocken), knackiger trail, ne bachdurchfahrt, kurze schiebepassage und das wetter ohne worte. als sahnehäubchen auf der rückfahrt noch nen sonnenuntergang am sieglarer see. ach nee, das sahnehäubchen gibts gleich auf pützchen am stand vom ennert-bräu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















gruss dirk


----------



## Redking (10. September 2006)

Hallo Biker!
Hier mal die Up Und Down Tour von mir, aber Achtung es wird nicht langsam gefahren. 


Hier anmelden:

Mein Slow-Motion-Tour muss noch was auf sich warten. Muss wohl mal mit der Säge den Förster in der Heide was ärgern! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2006)

Nachdem am Donnerstag die Ommer Tour in Linde nicht gestartet worden ist ( gute Besserung Achim   ) . Hab ich mal wieder die heimischen Wälder/Wege unter die Reifen genommen . Bei bestem Wetter  bin ich  nach Lohmar den HCM +V  gefahren dann zum Reiter DH und durch die Wälder und etwas Straße zum Leyenmeiher diesen kurz umrundet und hinauf in die Heide zum SB . Diesmal war der Sand zu trocken  so das ich auch ein paar mal schieben musste  . Weiter ging es durch die Heide und über Trails zum A-DH  . Diesen sogar nicht Licht runter  , schließlich war es da schon 20:45 Uhr . Anschließend auf den Heimweg gemacht


----------



## Redking (17. September 2006)

Morgen 
so wie ich das sehe werden sind wir gleich zu sechst!
Ich freue mich  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (17. September 2006)

Danke Klaus,

war eine schöne Tour mit äußerst netten Radlern.
Die Bilder der Bergabfahrten sind nicht so gut geworden, ihr ward einfach zu schnell. Aber mann erkennt sich noch.































Bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikenstoffel (17. September 2006)

Danke an Klaus und die Mitradler  

Das war eine sehr schöne und schnelle Sonntagsrunde  die viel Spaß gemacht hat. 

Bis die Tage und ein schönes Restwochenende wünscht
Christoph

PS. Verstehe immer noch nicht wie Klaus mit einer Pedale so schnell sein kann


----------



## Pepin (17. September 2006)

habe für dienstag ne tour reingestellt
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3199


----------



## bernhardwalter (17. September 2006)

Hallo Klaus,

und an alle anderen Mitfahrer, danke für die Wartezeit beim Start . Es war eine nette und schnelle Runde am frühen Sonntagmorgen die es in sich hatte  aber es hat Spass gemacht mit euch zu fahren.Allen noch einen schönen Tag und teilweise eventuell bis Mittwoch im KF  .

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## hama687 (17. September 2006)

Bischen werbung für meine Ifma Bilder!  











Der rest ist hier zu finden!

Geile IFMA Fotos


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (17. September 2006)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> Danke an Klaus und die Mitradler
> 
> PS. Verstehe immer noch nicht wie Klaus mit einer Pedale so schnell sein kann



Hi Klaus,  

unser "SingleSchokoholiker" hat wieder mal Top-Guiding geboten und am Ende 
war´s dann noch so gut, daß Klaus kurzerhand das rechte Pedal "über Bord" warf und den Rest der Tour Quasi "mit Links" abspulte.

neuer Untertitel gefälligst (Vorschlag)  


*SinglePedalSchokoholiker*


na denn bis zur nächsten Tour als


*SinglePedal ?? Schokoholiker*

Viele Grüße 
Helmut
*born 2bike wild*

P.S. auch an alle anderen Mitfahrer Dank; hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Redking (17. September 2006)

Up & Down Tour 
Am Sonntag den 17.09.2006 konnte sich das Wetter nicht so wirklich entscheiden.
Doch sechs Biker trafen sich früh um neun in Troisdorf am Aggerstadion. 




[email protected] bernhardwalter
Christoph @Bikestoffel
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Nachdem schon vor der Tour geschraubt werden musste. 
Ein Plattfuß und mehre Scheibenbremsen die nicht frei liefen.

Wir starteten mit einer halben Stundeverspätung da diese Verspätung angekündigt war!

Ab um den Leihenweiher (dort war eine neue Bachdurchfahrt) in die Wahnerheide. Bernhard lernte dort schon das Fahren im tiefen Sand kennen.
Dann einen kleinen Uphillkontest.





Drei wagten sich und schafften es. Den darauf folgenden Downhill schafften auch alle drei..









Nun war die Gruppe wiedervereint und es ging nach Lohmar!








Kurz ein Stückchen über den HoChiMinh(HCM) und durch dir Kompression am Eingang. 









Richtung Franzhäuschen. Dann zu einem schnellen Downhill  mit Wegkreuzung.
Hier was zu schauen! 
Wieder den Hügel hoch Richtung Heide und oben in einen Trail. 




Dort musste sich der Guide den Boden genauer betrachten!  Als das Gestrüpp und der Tacho wieder daran war ging es weiter den Trail entlang und wieder runter.
An der Hütte rechts und nächste wieder rechts und den Hügel wieder hoch!
Oben musste ich meinen Tacho mit Strapsen sichern!

Danach auf einen Trail  der den HCM kreuzt und durch die erste gewollte Bachüberfahrt. 
















Auf den Weg und noch den Rest des HCM mitgenommen.
Pferdeweg hoch und dann zum Pferdehof runter. Helmut war etwas zu schnell am Berg und fuhr den falschen Weg runter. Unten stand ein Benz im Weg  der den Ausgang versperrte.
Weiter Richtung Teiche.
Nach einer Kurve machte es plöp  An der Wegkreuzung hielt ich an. 
Und was ach du schreck??  Seht selbst was stimmt nicht!









Leider kein Ersatzteil dabei da musste ich so weiter fahren, was mich dann um die Teiche mit den Wurzeln extrem störte.

Dann runter zur Agger und dort dicht dran entlang durch die zweite Bachdurchfahrt.
Trail in Richtung Siegburg. An der Aggerbrücke fuhren Matthias und Udo nach Siegburg und der Rest zum Aggerstadion! 

Dort Verabschiedung und ich schleppte mich Heim
Bei mir waren es 30 Km  in 1:43 Stunde Christoph sagte 360 Hm und mein Schnitt war 17,6 Km/h

Danke an die Mitfahrer hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht!

Restliche Bilder hier!

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Mufflon (18. September 2006)

Klaus,

Kompliment, war einfach geil. Ob ich nochmal so verrückt bin und den Abhang in Richtung Lohmarer Campingplatz hinunter heize weiss ich nicht.... 

Dir durch den Dschungel zu folgen, obwohl Du mit einer kaputten Pedale unterwegs warst, erhöhte durchaus den Adrenalinspiegel und verdient auf jeden Fall Respekt  

na denn...muss nun den Plattfuss beheben.... 

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Udo1 (19. September 2006)

Hallo,
am kommenden Freitag den 22.09. startet wieder die Bike & Runtour. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2065

(ein neuer Trail ist auch dabei)

Treffpunkt:16:00 Uhr
Luisenstraße 29 
53721 Siegburg
bei Bike & Run


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. September 2006)

Wie sieht es denn morgen ( Samstag den. 23.09.06 ) aus . Ist da irgendwas geplant   Würde mich gerne einer gemütliche Runde durch die Heide anschließen .  
Könnte ab 15:00 Uhr bis 19:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (22. September 2006)

leider simma morgen mit den rennmaschinen unterwegs Richtung Much


----------



## hardcoreidiot (23. September 2006)

ich muss glaubsch    auch  ma wieder ne tour machen     neue parts sind ja drangeschraubt =   AUF INS GETÜMMEL!!!!!!!


----------



## Udo1 (23. September 2006)

Hallo Kettenfresser,


Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn morgen ( Samstag den. 23.09.06 ) aus . Ist da irgendwas geplant  Würde mich gerne einer gemütliche Runde durch die Heide anschließen .
> Könnte ab 15:00 Uhr bis 19:00 Uhr


15:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Donrath Ampelkreuzung Anschlußstelle A3 kann nur bis 17:00 Uhr


----------



## Udo1 (23. September 2006)

Hallo,

gestern um 16:00 Uhr trafen sich bei Bike & Run der Stefan der Mike, Udo1 und der Peter zur Tour durch die Wahner Heide.




Bei schönstem Wetter ging es Richtung Leyenweiher- Sandstrecke und zum Bergauffahren am Berg an der Agger. Der Mike, nachdem er das Rad getauscht hatte, schaffte auf Anhieb den gesamten Anstieg.












Wir anderen zogen es vor zu schieben (lag an der Rahmengeometrie ).
Weiter ging es nach ALTENRATH, eine Umrundung des Tanklagers und zurück nach ALTENRATH auf schmalen Weg in der Nähe des Scharfenbergs ging es auf neuen Trail wieder runter zur SÜLZ. Am Ufer der SÜLZ und AGGER ging es weiter Bergauf zum Ziegenbergtrail. Weiter nach LOHMAR zur Schule Richtung Pferdehoftrail nach ca 400 m links ab auf den HCM zu, der diesmal quer passiert wurde. 





Ein unfreiwilliger Aufenthalt zum Einsatz der ersten Hilfe Ausrüstung musste kurzfristg eingelegt werden. 
Der Knüppelteppich im Tal wurde überwunden und nach kurzen Anstieg bewegten wir uns weiter zum Start HCM.
Über den HCM und den Pferdehoftrail ging es dann nach Siegburg zurück.
Es war eine schöne Nachmittagsrunde mit, wie immer, netten Radfahrern.
Bis zur nächsten Tour und ein schönes Radlerwochenende.


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. September 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kettenfresser,
> 
> 15:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Donrath Ampelkreuzung Anschlußstelle A3 kann nur bis 17:00 Uhr



Hallo Udo , werde ab 15:00 Uhr an der Donrather Kreuzung sein . Mal schauen wo du mich hinführst .


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2006)

Gestern trat ich seit langem mal wieder mit Udo1 zur einer Gemütlichen Tour durch die Heide an. Diesmal war der Treffpunkt "Donrather Kreuzung in Lohmar". Hatte jedoch bedenken mitten auf der Kreuzung zu halten bzw. zu warten   . War früh da sodass ich noch eine kleine Schleife gefahren bin . Überpünktlich traf Udo ein und wir fuhren los. Es ging hoch nach Altenrath durch die WH . Die A-Teiche angekratzt und den Tannentrail " " mitgenommen . Kurze Schleife und über zum "Udo1-Trail" . Kurz aber knackig  . Diese Ecke kannte ich noch gar nicht.  Dann wieder hoch und den A-DH runter. Weiter ging es zum Leyenmeiher und hoch durch den Sandigen Teil der Heide  . Rüber zur Abfahrt am "alten Wasser". Anschleißen habe ich Udo noch rüber begleiten in den Lohmarer Wald. Dort trennten wir uns . Udo fuhr nach Hause ,  Ich hoch zum HCM diesen dann runter und über meine Hausrunde ging es zurück ins Naafbachtal .
Um 19:00 Uhr kam ich zu Hause an und es standen 57,11 km und 635 hm auf dem Tacho.  
Udo hat Spass gemacht mit dir zu fahren  , gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. September 2006)

Morgen Kettenfresser,

auch mir hat es Spaß gemacht . Wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Sonntag.
Nachfolgend das Video.

http://sevenload.de/videos/2ikc6Kw/fid/iXnXfCj

Bis demnächst bei einer gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Pepin (24. September 2006)

wer hat denn dienstag wieder lust auf wahnerheide?


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (24. September 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> wer hat denn dienstag wieder lust auf wahnerheide?




Hi Michael ,

bin gerne dabei , falls ich `normal`lang arbeite wird`s wohl auch klappen   ;
falls nicht werde ich mich melden!

Viele Grüße Helmut 

*born 2bike wild*


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. September 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> wer hat denn dienstag wieder lust auf wahnerheide?



Sorry da muss ich arbeiten  . Nachteil von der Schicht


----------



## Pepin (25. September 2006)

werde morgen 100% starten egal was für wetter


----------



## Udo1 (30. September 2006)

Hallo,

für alle die morgen Vormittag noch nichts vorhaben, eine Spontantour für Kurzentschlosene durch die Wahner Heide. Maximal 3 Stunden. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1755


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

am Freitag, den 06.10. ist es wieder soweit, die Bike & Runtour ab 16:00 Uhr. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2005


----------



## Udo1 (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wenn jemand morgen Lust zu einer Spontanrunde hat. Nachfolgend der Link.

Start ist an der Sieglinde. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3028


----------



## sibby08 (3. Oktober 2006)

Für alle kurzentschlossene und Langschläfer:

Heute Nachmittag um 14:00 Uhr 3-Täler-Tour 
Wer mitfahren möchte bitte hier eintragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3302

Wir sehen uns an der Sieglinde

Sibby


----------



## Udo1 (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
der Tourbericht von der nachfolgenden Tour



Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn jemand morgen Lust zu einer Spontanrunde hat. Nachfolgend der Link.
> 
> ...


 
findet Ihr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3059352&postcount=958


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Freitag, den 06.10. ist es wieder soweit, die Bike & Runtour ab 16:00 Uhr.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2005


*hier ein kurzer Tourbericht von der gestrigen Bike & Runtour.*
Kurz vor dem Start um 16:00 Uhr musste ich noch einen kurzen Boxenstop einlegen zum Bremsbelagwechsel vorn . Pünktlich starteten zur Tour
Udo1 @ Udo
Mike
Stefan
Peter
Die Tour führte uns in den Stallberger-Wald und Kaldauer Wald, wo wir einige kleine für Stefan und Peter noch unbekannte Trials unter die Pneus nahmen. Es ging weiter den Trail Wahnbachtal zerstörte Brücke zur Staumauer der Talsperre.





Auf dem Gruppenfoto sind von l.n.r. abgeblidet Udo 1, Stefan, Peter, Mike
Weiter ging es über die Staumauer auf dem *X12-Weg* nach HAPPERSCHOß.
Nach überqueren der L352 noch ca. 500m auf dem *X12/XS-Weg* und dann nach Süden Richtung ALLNER teilweise auf schmalen Weg. Hier ging es hart am Hang zur B478 weiter in Richtung BRÖHL.
*



*
_*Ein ALDI-Riegel zwischdurch musste auch mal sein*._
Kurz vor BRÖHL nochmal schnell durch den Tannentrail, nichts für dunkle Brillen, da Bäume im Weg die Fahrt des Vorderrades aufhalten können. Stefan hat da Erfahrung .
Weiter durch BRÖHL ein kurzes Stück den *>-Weg* in westlicher Richtung nach der ersten Steigung hart südöstlich auf schmalen Reitweg hoch nach ALTENBÖDINGEN östliches Dorfende. Auf Grund der schon fortgeschrittenen Zeit ging es zügig durch ALTENBÖDINGEN bis zur westlichen Ortseinfahrt dann sofort hart nach Norden den Trail zur BRÜHL hinab. Am linken Ufer der BRÖHL ging es dann zügig über die SIGLINDE nach SIEGBURG zurück.
Trotz teilweise nassen Wegen auf den Waldautobahnen waren die Trail relativ trocken. 
Die Tour hat mit den netten Mitfahrern wieder einmal Spaß gemacht.
Ich wünsche Euch ein trockenes Radlerwochenende, bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Udo!

War mal wieder ´ne Spitzentour! Leider - verständlicherweise wegen der fortgeschrittenen Uhrzeit - ein klein wenig zu kurz. Werde mich aber demnächst aufmachen, um die Tour zu wiederholen. Hoffe, dass ich alle geheimen Weg auf Anhieb finde.

Schönes WE!

Peter


----------



## Udo1 (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

da für morgen keine Tour im LMB steht, hier eine Abenteuertour für unerschrockene, denen ein paar Brombeerranken nichts ausmachen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3328


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da für morgen keine Tour im LMB steht, hier eine Abenteuertour für unerschrockene, denen ein paar Brombeerranken nichts ausmachen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3328


da ja der eine Mitfahrer sich heute früh noch abgemeldet hat, bin ich nicht die Abenteuertour, sondern habe eine andere Tour gewählt.
Um 10.00 Uhr startete ich von der Sieglinde bei herrlichstem Wetter an der Sieg auf dem linken Ufer Richtung STEIN.









In STEIN war der Einstieg fr den Überregionalen Wanderweg X-29. Den folgte ich am östlichen Ufer der Fischteiche vorbei bis zur Ortschaft BEIERT.
Ich folgte den X-29 Weg weiter durch ein Bachtal bis kurz vor BIERTH. Hier ging es weiter durch den Wald bis nach SÜCHTERSCHEID. Von dort durch den SÜCHTERSCHALDER Wald nach UCKERATH. Danach ein kurzes Stück auf der L268 bis zum Einstieg in BÜLLESBACH. Hier ging es durch ein Tal auf einen Wiesenweg, der schon lange nicht mehr befahren wurde weiter bis nach HÜCHEL. Über HÜCHEL- DERENBACH-LICHTENBERG 




ging weiter bis HENNEF. Es war eine landschaftlich schöne Strecke. Diesmal ohne großartige Trails, dafür wie schon gesagt landschaftlich sehr schön.
Für diejenigen, die diese Tour nachfahren möchten, im Anhang das Overlay.


----------



## Redking (8. Oktober 2006)

Ich war dann heute Nachmittag auch schon unterwegs. 
Und habe die Heide durchquert und die Talsperre großzügig umrundet! 









Aussicht bis in die Eifel!






















Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (8. Oktober 2006)

@Udo1:
Bin heute im späten Nachmittag auch noch in dieser Gegend rumgefahren. Hatte meine Auto in die Werkstatt gebracht und bin dann ab Uckerath gestartet. Ich denke mal das ich Deine Reifenspuren auch noch gesehen habe (Alberts). Auf den Wiesenweg hat es mich fast geschmissen. Da waren ein paar tiefe Rinnen unkenntlich mich Gras bedeckt. Ich habe aber noch zwischen Hüchel und Dahlhausen ein schönes Singletrail Netz gefunden  . Man war das vielseitig. Du bist auf einen gefahren, da zweigte schon der nächste wieder ab. Habe die dann alle noch ein wenig erforscht befor ich dann wieder runter zur Strasse in Dahlausen bin. Mein grober Tourverlauf war Uckerath-Hüchel-Dahlhausen (Wald)-Hüchel (Wald)-Dahlhausen-Hermesmühle-Birth-Blankenberg-Stein-Greulsiefen-Dondorfer See und an der Sieg entlang nach Hause. 
Die Tourlänge betrug 35 km und Netto 2,5 Std Fahrzeit.
Das schöne Hanfbachtal ist bisher ein wenig außer acht gelassen worden.
Wie ich heute festgestellt habe völlig zu unrecht.
Ich werde die Tour deshalb noch mal anbieten.

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Sibby,


sibby08 schrieb:


> @Udo1:
> Bin heute im späten Nachmittag auch noch in dieser Gegend rumgefahren. Hatte meine Auto in die Werkstatt gebracht und bin dann ab Uckerath gestartet. Ich denke mal das ich Deine Reifenspuren auch noch gesehen habe (Alberts). Auf den Wiesenweg hat es mich fast geschmissen. Da waren ein paar tiefe Rinnen unkenntlich mich Gras bedeckt. Ich habe aber noch zwischen Hüchel und Dahlhausen ein schönes Singletrail Netz gefunden  . Man war das vielseitig. Du bist auf einen gefahren, da zweigte schon der nächste wieder ab....Gruß
> Sibby


Dort wo Du die Trails entdeckt hast, wurde ich gestern durch einen älteren Jogger aufgeklärt , das dies ein Joggingpfad sei und man Radler nicht gerne sieht  . Da ich unwissend war verzieh man mir und zeigte mir den rechten Weg aus diesem Joggerland.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo für alle die ihre Lampen für das Winterhalbjahr testen wollen.

Morgen 19.00 Uhr Start für ca. 2-2,25 Stunden.

Es geht leider nicht früher , wäre sonst mit Pepin mitgefahren zu seiner Tour um 17.30 Uhr.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2065


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Oktober 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Sibby,
> 
> Dort wo Du die Trails entdeckt hast, wurde ich gestern durch einen älteren Jogger aufgeklärt , das dies ein Joggingpfad sei und man Radler nicht gerne sieht  . Da ich unwissend war verzieh man mir und zeigte mir den rechten Weg aus diesem Joggerland.



Die spinnen... die Römer, ähh Jogger.  
Woran soll ich erkennen das ich auf einem Joggerpfad bin? 
Wo gibt es da einen Unterschied zu einem "normalen" Weg?
Ich hoffe du hast es nicht ernst genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo für alle die ihre Lampen für das Winterhalbjahr testen wollen.
> 
> Morgen 19.00 Uhr Start für ca. 2-2,25 Stunden.
> 
> ...


 
aus dienstlichen Gründen, muss ich die Tour auf den 11.10.06 verschieben.


----------



## sibby08 (10. Oktober 2006)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die spinnen... die Römer, ähh Jogger.
> Woran soll ich erkennen das ich auf einem Joggerpfad bin?
> Wo gibt es da einen Unterschied zu einem "normalen" Weg?
> Ich hoffe du hast es nicht ernst genommen.


 
So wie die Pfade dort beschaffen sind war das dann eher wohl ein Buschläufer als ein Jogger!


----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> aus dienstlichen Gründen, muss ich die Tour auf den 11.10.06 verschieben.


hier ein kurzer Tourbericht von der gestrigen Nachtfahrt durch den Lohmaer Forst.
Start war 19:10 Uhr in der Luisenstraße, nach ca 1000m ging es den Wald hinter der Brückberg-Kaserne. Hier wurden dann die Scheinwerfer eigeschaltet.
Mit von der Partie waren:




2 x Nightpro pro elite männlich und 1x Siegma EVO weiblich 
v.l.n.r Dagmar, Udo1, Mike
Zügig ging es in den Lohmaer Wald an den Teichen vorbei, auf breitem Weg bis zum Reiterhof. Den Reiterhoftrail ging es diesmal bergan. Weiter in Richtung Ende HCM über die kleine Metallbrücke hoch nach ALGERT.














Von ALGERT den Höhenweg weiter in Richtung LOHMAR durch den Wald weiter über das Rückhaltebecken zur Verlängerung des HCM bis zur Abfahrt Reiterhof. Hier wurde der Akku von Mike immer schwächer, weil nicht voll geladen. Die Abfahrt zum Reiterhof war bei Dunkelheit und Scheinwerfer etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Von dort auf kurzem Weg zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.
Fazit: Nachts sieht alles anders aus , was ja auch nicht verwunderlich ist. Die Kurven werden ganz anders gefahren. Es macht mächtig Spaß.
Die NightPro pro elite ist eine hervorragende Lampe, als Einsteigermodell ist die Siegma EVO auch nicht schlecht.
Die Tour wird demnächst wiederholt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Oktober 2006)

Wer lust hat kann sich hier  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3396 eintragen


----------



## Pepin (15. Oktober 2006)

ist leider zu früh, wäre aber eine alternative gewesen fals sich keiner mehr zum rennradeln findet.


----------



## Udo1 (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

habe für den 18.10. eine kleine Nachtfahrt ins LMB gestellt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3407

Für den 20.10 Startzeit 16.00 Uhr die nächste Bike & Runtour
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3408


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (16. Oktober 2006)

da müssen wir aber aufpassen das sich unsere beiden gruppen nicht in der wahnerheide über den haufen fahren


----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Pepin,


Pepin schrieb:


> da müssen wir aber aufpassen das sich unsere beiden gruppen nicht in der wahnerheide über den haufen fahren


wäre gerne mit Dir mitgefahren, geht aber leider nicht früher, dafür bin ich aber am 21.10. zu Deiner Tour dabei.


----------



## Pepin (17. Oktober 2006)

vielleicht sehenwir uns ja morgen wenn unsre wege sich kreuzen


----------



## Udo1 (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Pepin,


Pepin schrieb:


> vielleicht sehenwir uns ja morgen wenn unsre wege sich kreuzen


unsere Wege werden sich sicherlich gekreuzt haben, nur gesehen haben wir uns nicht, dafür aber Fuchs, Katze und Reh.
Mit von der Partie bei der Nachtfahrt war Splash. Von Siegburg führte uns die Tour an der Agger entlang auf Deiner Strecke bis nach ALTENRATH. Hier ging es an den Teichen bis zum Tanklager, weiter bis zum Aussichtspunkt Querwindbahn Flugplatz KÖLN/BONN.














Zurück ging es wieder in Richtung ALTENRATH und dann auf breiteren Waldwegen oberhalb der SÜLZ und Agger wieder nach Siegburg zurück.
Am Ende waren rund 30 km auf dem Tacho bei einem Schnitt von rund 17,5 km/h. Nachts fährt man eben schneller, weil man eben schmerzfreier ist als am Tage . Mir hat es jedenfalls großen Spaß bereitet, bis demnächst bei der nächsen Nachtfahrt.


----------



## Pepin (19. Oktober 2006)

ach schau mal an bei euch war es genau so dunkel 

bin ja extra noch ne extra runde nach der einsteigerunde gefahren und habe euch in der wahnerheide gesucht.


----------



## Splash (19. Oktober 2006)

Von mir noch mal merci für die Tour gestern. Den Schnitt hätte ich zwar so auch ned geschätzt gehabt, aber war trotzdem schön - speziell die Aussicht


----------



## Pepin (20. Oktober 2006)

ja die aussicht ist immer ein highlight


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Oktober 2006)

Für alle die am Sonntag Langeweile haben , und mal Lust haben was gemütlich  zu fahren http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3444


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

gestern trafen sich zur letzten Bike & Runtour in diesem Jahr die Freitags um 16.00 Uhr startet der
Mike
Axel
Peter
Stefan
und Udo1
die Tour führte uns hinter der Brückberg-Kaserne durch den Wald zur Agger. Auf dem Hochufer weiter durch den Wald zur Aggerbrücke in Troisdorf. Hier ging es weiter auf dem Aggerdamm in die Wahner Heide. Die Sandstrecke durfte natürlich nicht fehlen ebenso der rasante Bergauftest 





wie die entsprechende Abfahrt. Über den Flugplatz weiter durh die Wahner Heide am Hochufer der Sülz und Agger ging es abschließend noch auf Wiesenweg mit Wasserdurchfahrt zurück nach Siegburg.














Das Wetter spielte mit, mit einem Schnitt von 17,7 km/h war es eine sehr lockere Tour.  Wie immer hat es Spaß gemacht mit fröhlichen Radfahrern unterwegs zu sein. Ich wünsche allen eine schönes Radlerwochenende.


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Oktober 2006)

Hi Udo,
schade, dass ich nicht mitfahren konnte. Ich kam nicht aus dem Büro raus.
Gruß Bibi1952


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Bibi,


bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hi Udo,
> schade, dass ich nicht mitfahren konnte. Ich kam nicht aus dem Büro raus.
> Gruß Bibi1952


die nächste Bike & Runtour ist am 04.11. um 13.30 Uhr. Vielleicht klappt es da dann ja.


----------



## Kanufreak (22. Oktober 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> die nächste Bike & Runtour ist am 04.11. um 13.30 Uhr. Vielleicht klappt es da dann ja.



Hi,

die Touren werden ja immer früher


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2006)

Du hast recht Kanufreak, 


Kanufreak schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Touren werden ja immer früher


aber nächstes Wochenende ist die Umstellung auf die Winterzeit und danach sind die Bike & Runtouren immer am Sonnabend ab 13.30 Uhr, damit man noch bei strahlendem Sonnenschein den schönen Rhein-Sieg-Kreis bewundern kann .

Die nächste Tour ist also am 04.11.2006 um 13.30 Uhr.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3460


----------



## JoKo1988 (23. Oktober 2006)

werde in nächster zeit wieder mitfahren, wenn ich mal lust habe mein cc bike zu reparieren^^
müsste bis zum wochenende schaffbar sein(kettenblätter gerade hämmern,schwaltwerk/umwerfer einstellen und scheibenbremsen richtig einstellen)
fahr keine tour mehr mit meinen whiplash, is mir zu anstrengt mit so nen ding^^
und es macht auch keine abfahrt mit so nen ding spass, rollst überall drüber, als wäre da nix


----------



## deerk (23. Oktober 2006)

"und es macht auch keine abfahrt mit so nen ding spass, rollst überall drüber, als wäre da nix"

dann fährst du definitiv die falschen abfahrten 

ride on
D.


----------



## Splash (23. Oktober 2006)

jepp - kann ich so auch nicht nachvollziehen, auch wenns mit so nem Bomber natürlich mehr Kraft kostet, als mit nem CC-Radel - dafür machen zumindest hier im 7GB gewisse Abfahrten mehr Spass


----------



## Pepin (23. Oktober 2006)

sollte bei mir nix anliegen werde ich mitkommen habe ja für den folgetag auch ne tour eingestellt


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Pepin,


Pepin schrieb:


> sollte bei mir nix anliegen werde ich mitkommen habe ja für den folgetag auch ne tour eingestellt


 
schon gesehen und geklickt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Oktober 2006)

So hier kommt der Tourbericht von der Gemütlichen Tour gestern "Rund um Lohmar" . 

Gestern trafen sich bei herrlichem Herbstwetter  3 Leute am Grünland.

Serena 	@	Ghosty9
Markus	@	Mack_21
Uli	@	baikhai 
,und
Sven	@ 	Kettenfresser der die Tour ausgeschrieben hatte .

Als ich um 15:15 Uhr am Grünland eintraf waren alle schon da . Nachdem Serena Ihren Rucksack trocken gelegt hatte ( wohl was ausgelaufen  ) ging es schön ruhig los. Durch Lohmar wurde sich warm gefahren und an den Fischteichen ging es Richtung Lohmarer Wald . Anschließend ging es auf die Steigung hoch zum Eingang des HCM . Kurz vorher wurde eine kleine Pause eingelegt und abgeklärt wer den HCM schon kennt und für wen es eine Premiere war . Uli fuhr vor da dieser diesen schon kannte . Ich führte die anderen beiden den Pfad schön ruhig runter . An der ersten Schlüsselstelle wurde kurz pausiert und weiter ging es Richtung zweiter Schlüsselstelle . Diese wurde geschoben . Nur Markus versuchte es , dabei wurde der Sattel *kalt verformt*  . Anschießend habe ich bei Markus eine blutende Wunde an der Wade entdeckt  ( aber halb so schlimm versichtete Markus , was auch nach mehrmaligen Nachfragen immer wieder bestätigt hätte )  . Es ging weiter bis zum Ende , dort habe ich dann gesehen wie mal einen Sattel wieder per _*Kalt Verformung*_ gerichtet hat  .Aber anschließend habe ich in 3 lächelnde Gesichter geschaut  . Die Verlängerung wurde auch noch mitgenommen und über Trails wurde die Schutzhütte angefahren. Dort eine längere Pause eingelegt und gefachsimpelt . Dann wurde der Pferde Downhill genommen und durch den Wald ging es Richtung Strasse . Dort versperrte uns ein Tor den Weg . Der griff war auch nicht mehr vorhanden , also wurde die _*Kalt Verformungsmethode*_  angewendet, und weiter gings durch die Wahner Heide zum Leyenmeiher. Dieser wurde umrundet und rauf ging es zum Sandbunker. Dort wurde kurz verweilt und die Aussicht auf das sieben Gebirge genossen .  Ich hörte nur noch  Hier ist es ja fast zu schön wie auf der linken Seite  . Weiter ging es durch die Heide . Am alten Wasser ging es wieder runter und über diverse Wege zum Ausgangspunkt . Kurz vorher wurde Uli verabschiedet .Am Parkplatz angekommen wurde noch kurz gequasselt und ich machte mich auf den Heimweg.
Ich hoffe es hat allen Spaß gemacht und alle sind gut nach Hause gekommen.

@ Serena : Gut gefahren langsam machst du dich  
@ Markus : Gute Besserung deinem Bein und deinem Sattel  
@ Uli       : Vieleicht nächstes mal bei dir  

Ich hoffe doch ich sehe euch bald wieder in Lohmar zur Gemütlichen Runde .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Oktober 2006)

So und hier ist die Touraufzeichnung :    , den Höhenunterschied kann ich mir nur vom Wetter her erklären !!( Ohne Gewähr )


----------



## Mack_21 (23. Oktober 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...Nur Markus versuchte es , dabei wurde der Sattel *kalt verformt*  . Anschießend habe ich bei Markus eine blutende Wunde an der Wade entdeckt  ( aber halb so schlimm versichtete Markus , was auch nach mehrmaligen Nachfragen immer wieder bestätigt hätte )  ...




also runter ging das ja bei der 2ten schlüsselstelle ja ganz gut, nur das hoch war halt blöd. naja hätte den sattel runter machen sollen   und das mit der wade war ja vorher schon als mich dieses komische schutzbleck ausbremste     außerdem war das ja nur ein paar kratzer...
aber hier nochmals vielen dank für die schöne tour, das nächste mal dann nur mit licht und links den berg hoch   ach ja.. der sattel hält immer noch


----------



## Ghosty9 (23. Oktober 2006)

@Sven
Aber klaro hat's Spaß gemacht  Super-Tour, vor allen Dingen HCM    
Bin das nächste Mal auf jden Fall wieder dabei, wenn Du eine gemütliche Runde Richtung HCM drehst  
Danke, danke, die Verbesserung meiner Fahrkünste liegen auch an der Teilnahme am vorigen Fahrtechnik-Kurs von Martin  

@Markus
uups das Schutzblech war dann wohl von mir-sorry tut mir leid  werde es das nächste Mal festschrauben.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. Oktober 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> die nächste Bike & Runtour ist am 04.11. um 13.30 Uhr. Vielleicht klappt es da dann ja.



Hallo Udo!

Treffen wir uns tatsächlich erst am 04.11. wieder zu einer Tour oder hast du für die Zeit dazwischen auch noch etwas geplant? Denke da etwa an das kommende Wochenende oder an den Feiertag am Mittwoch nächster Woche.

Schönen Gruß

Peter


----------



## Udo1 (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Petejupp,


petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> 
> Treffen wir uns tatsächlich erst am 04.11. wieder zu einer Tour oder hast du für die Zeit dazwischen auch noch etwas geplant? Denke da etwa an das kommende Wochenende oder an den Feiertag am Mittwoch nächster Woche.
> 
> ...


dieses Wochenende hat mein Enkel Vorrang vor radfahren. Ich bin ab morgen bis zum Sonntag in den neuen Bundesländern.
Für den 01.11. werde ich es erst am 30.10. wissen.
Aber eine Tour ins Siebengebirge würde mir schon gefallen


----------



## Splash (25. Oktober 2006)

Je nach Wetterlage hätte ich evtl Interesse an einer gerne längeren, aber langsammeren Tour im 7GB. Könnte im Süden evtl auch einen Teil guiden oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (25. Oktober 2006)

Morgen Mittag fahren Frank und ich bei schönem Wetter etwas durch die Heide! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (25. Oktober 2006)

Möchte wer ins "Winter-recycling-Team" ?

Bewerbungen ( Pressemappe,Trainingsumfang,Familienstand,sexuelle Orientierung ,letzte Bundestagswahlstimme und Kontodaten) bitte im "MTB in Windeck" Thread.

Max


----------



## Delgado (26. Oktober 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> ....sexuelle Orientierung ...



Was willste denn damit?


----------



## Redking (26. Oktober 2006)

Heute 13:00Uhr Tour langsam durch die Heide.
Treffpunkt mein Garagenhof!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (26. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Heute 13:00Uhr Tour langsam durch die Heide.
> Treffpunkt mein Garagenhof!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


Echt? Super! Das muß ich mit!


----------



## Freti (26. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich wüßte wo dein Garagenhof ist, würde ich auch mitfahren.
Gruß
Freti


----------



## Redking (26. Oktober 2006)

Freti schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüßte wo dein Garagenhof ist, würde ich auch mitfahren.
> Gruß
> Freti



In Troisdorf Ecke A-F-S -->B8
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Freti (26. Oktober 2006)

OK, dann mach ich mal auf die Socken.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Redking (26. Oktober 2006)

Freti schrieb:


> OK, dann mach ich mal auf die Socken.
> 
> Gruß
> Freti



Bis gleich!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Splash,


Splash schrieb:


> Je nach Wetterlage hätte ich evtl Interesse an einer gerne längeren, aber langsammeren Tour im 7GB. Könnte im Süden evtl auch einen Teil guiden oder so.


wenn es am 01.11. nicht regnet, wäre es nicht schlecht wenn Du als Pfadfinder einspringen könntest. Aber ich weiß erst am Montag, den 30.10. genau ob es am 01.11. klappt, ich melde mich am Montag nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (26. Oktober 2006)

Heute trafen sich bei grausamsten Oktoberwetter drei erschrockene von gefährlichen Tieren Heim gesuchte Biker. 










So gings ca. 29 Kilometer durch die Heide. 

Wo es lang ging ich denke da standen doch überall rote Pfosten.














































Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (26. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Heute trafen sich bei grausamsten Oktoberwetter drei erschrockene von gefährlichen Tieren Heim gesuchte Biker.


Das Wetter war grausam ohne Ende, die Mitfahrer redeten kein Wort mit mir und die Strecke war öde. Nie wieder!


----------



## Splash (26. Oktober 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Splash,
> 
> wenn es am 01.11. nicht regnet, wäre es nicht schlecht wenn Du als Pfadfinder einspringen könntest. Aber ich weiß erst am Montag, den 30.10. genau ob es am 01.11. klappt, ich melde mich am Montag nochmal.



Gerne! Kann momentan aber aus privaten Gründen auch nur sehr kurzfristig entscheiden. Montag sollte ich aber bescheid wissen. Heute war zB auch wieder sehr schön im 7GB ...


----------



## Pepin (26. Oktober 2006)

kurzfistig entschloßen morgen eine tour zu machen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3486


----------



## Freti (26. Oktober 2006)

@redking
Das Wetter war, um die Bäume hochzugehen. Nicht wahr?






Gruß
Freti


----------



## Spooky (26. Oktober 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Gerne! Kann momentan aber aus privaten Gründen auch nur sehr kurzfristig entscheiden. Montag sollte ich aber bescheid wissen. Heute war zB auch wieder sehr schön im 7GB ...


Hi Micha,

och nö, nicht am 01.11 - da muß ich doch arbeiten   Wollte doch schon lange mal mit dir ne Runde drehen.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Splash (26. Oktober 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> och nö, nicht am 01.11 - da muß ich doch arbeiten   Wollte doch schon lange mal mit dir ne Runde drehen.
> 
> ...



Hey Marco,

das eine schliesst das andere ja ned aus. Hätte auch mal wieder Interesse ne Runde mit Dir zu fahren. 

Viele Grüsse

Micha


----------



## JoKo1988 (26. Oktober 2006)

hab mal ne frage
kann mir jemand paar geile erweiterungen vom HCM zeigen bzw hier erklären wo lang ich fahren muss.
bin am samstag in der gegend und nehme auch gerne an einer HCM tour teil^^


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Oktober 2006)

Wie wäre mit einer gemütlichenTour am Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (26. Oktober 2006)

naja
ich will erstmal kiesgrube und da einbisschen rumfahren und danach als abschluss den HCM fahren.
kommst du am franzhäuschen bei deiner tour vorbei?


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Oktober 2006)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> naja
> ich will erstmal kiesgrube und da einbisschen rumfahren und danach als abschluss den HCM fahren.
> kommst du am franzhäuschen bei deiner tour vorbei?



Komme von der anderen Seite rüber  kann dich da aber abholen wenn du willst.  . Kann dir aber nicht genau sagen wann ich mit der Gruppe da bin .???


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Oktober 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie wäre mit einer gemütlichenTour am Samstag



Hallo Sven @Kettenfresser,

heute habe ich endlich einmal den HCM kennengelernt ließ sich prima fahren hat Spass gemacht;war eine tolle Tour danke Sven; mit netten Leuten.Mein Motto  " auch ein schöner Rücken kann entzücken " .
Sandfahren in der Wahner Heide ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber etwas Neues,und alles was neu ist muß man sich eben hart erarbeiten ,oder ???
Wir werden jetzt zum Italiener um die Ecke gehen lecker Pizza essen und einen Rotwein dazu genießen.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Tazz (28. Oktober 2006)

Gott sei dank ................ 

Ich bin mitgefahren ! 
Super schöne Tour   
alles nett   
und hat geschmeckt     .......................Danke Sven @ Kettenfresser gerne wieder .

Gruß Renate


----------



## Cheetah (28. Oktober 2006)

Der HCM und die Sandheide in einer Tour, das Wetter spielte mit, die Spekulatius waren lecker, und dazu sehr angenehme Gesellschaft.  
      

Mal abwarten was unser Guide so erzählt.


----------



## Pepin (28. Oktober 2006)

wo ist unser guide immer noch nicht zuhause? nee war echt schön mit euch.

freu mich schon auf den winter in der wahnerheide un umgebung.
mal schauen was morgen so anliegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (28. Oktober 2006)

hier meine Nächsten Touren durch die Wahner Heide und Umgebung 


Eine normale am Montag 30.10 um 17:30.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3459

und noch eine am Dienstag 31.10 um 17:30 unter dem Motte *Endlich wieder Dunkel - Ho Chi Minh by Night*:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3496

und die nächste Einsteigerrunde für MTB Neulinge am 5.11. um 11:30
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3458

und der Winterpokalstart des *Frosty 5 Rednoses Team* am 6.11. um 17:30
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3432

hoffe auf viele Mitfahrer


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Oktober 2006)

*So hier ist mein Tourbericht vom 28.10.2006 *
Bei typischen Herbstwetter ( bedeckt, ein paar Schauer sowie 14°C ) , trafen sich beim Grünland folgende Personen 

Peter @ peter1bike
Guido @ Montana
Renate @ Tazz
Frank @ Cheetah
Michael @ Pepin
Bernhard @ bernhardwalter


Serena @ Ghosty9 hatte sich leider verfahren ( machst ja nichts , dann beim nächsten mal wieder. ) Danke für die Info


Und der Ausschreiber dieser Tour Sven @ Kettenfresser

Nach einer kurzen Begrüßung ( kannte ja alle ) ging es durch Lohmar gemütlich los und den Ingerberg rauf Richtung Inger. Der Weg führte uns über Asphalt ( ja, ja ich weiß einen hohen Straßenanteil ) zum Eingang des HCM . Vorher wurde noch erklärt , worum es sich handelt und wie man Ihn an besten fahren könne ( Danke an Frank ) . Es ging also über den HCM , wobei in der Mitte eine kleine Pause eingelegt wurde und Plätzchen verteilt worden sind ( Danke an Frank ) . Gut gestärkt wurde der Rest unter die Räder genommen , die Verlängerung auch noch schnell und durch den Wald ging es zum Reiter-DH . Diesen schön runter und dann begannen ( Nach voriger Absprache) Michael & Frank die Tour zu führen . So blieb mehr Zeit für mich das schöne Rad von Renate zu bestaunen  und den ein oder anderen Plausch über den WP-Pokal zu halten. Aber wieder zurück zur Tour. Weiter am Campingplatz vorbei und parallel zur Agger ging es hoch nach Altenrath , dort wurde eine kurze Runde gedreht ( was den Ausschreiber der Tour doch ziemlich ermüden ließ ) . Von Altenrath zur WH wurde es dann immer schneller ( dabei hatte ich noch im Kopf hattest du nicht ne gemütliche Tour ausgeschrieben) Noch ganz in Gedanken hielt die Meute wie von Geisterhand und ließ mich vorne weg fahren ( ja, ja der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo  ) . Durch die Heide wurden die Sandigen Abschnitte bewusst angefahren und mehr oder weniger durchfahren. Jetzt war eine Pause angesagt , die letzten Plätzchen wurden verdrückt ( Danke an Frank ) und weiter ging es durch die Heide. Der Uphill wurde getestet und am alten Wasser verließ uns Michael und machte sich aus den Heimweg . Ich führte die Gruppe noch an der Agger entlang . Kurz vor Heppenberg sagte auch Peter schöö. Der Rest fuhr noch zum Parkplatz und nach ausgiebigen Informationsaustausch sowie Rädertestrunden wurde auf Wiedersehen gesagt und ich habe mich auf den Heimweg gemacht.

Besonderheiten:
-	Keine Stürze oder Verletzungen 
-	Der Königsforst Besitzer war sogar dabei.
-	Renate schönes neues Rad war ganz dreckig , aber Renate lächelte .

Ich hoffe es hat euch allen Spass gemacht , Ich fand es eine schöne Tour !!! Ich hoffe Ihr kommt alle mal wieder nach Lohmar.


----------



## Pepin (29. Oktober 2006)

klar kommen wir wieder spätestens am montag
vieleicht bist du ja auch dabei


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (29. Oktober 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> -Renate schönes neues Rad war ganz dreckig , aber Renate lächelte .



...keine Foto´s...aber Renate....schade hätte ich gerne mal gesehn`n.
Habe im Sommer mal das Rush 1000 und 3000 testen können; das 1000ér war in knallgelb(citron yellow) ..oder hast Du es in anderer Farbe. Jedenfalls sieht das gelbe mit "Matsch-Dekor"    bestimmt "lecker"  aus


----------



## peter1bike (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Sven,

möchte mich auch noch mal bei Dir für die schöne Tour bedanken. Für mich war die HCM-Über-Durchquerung ebenfalls eine Premiere.
Erstmalig kamen bei mir auch Weihnachtsgefühle auf. Danke an Guido und Frank für die leckeren Spekulatius.
Dank auch an Renate für Ihr "strahlend" schönes Bike.....die Lupine war also überflüssig. Bis nächste Woche.

Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## Tazz (29. Oktober 2006)

ist so schön mein Rad   

Hallo Helmut @ born 2bike wild   wir sehen uns bestimmt Mittwoch da kannst Du mein neues auch mal ganz nah anschauen  ( Schööööönnnn ) ist jedenfalls Silber/Schwarz 

Hallo Peter @ peter1bike  da wird die nacht zum Tag.......... 


Ach ja  ! DANKE Sven @ Kettenfresser für deinen super gut geschriebenen Bericht  ( so gut wie die vom Guido )


Es grüßt die 
Renate


----------



## Pepin (29. Oktober 2006)

oh wie ist das schön - so schön - so schön - das bike 

träller


----------



## Tazz (29. Oktober 2006)

genau so           ... Schön


----------



## Pepin (30. Oktober 2006)

wer ist denn heute abend mit dabei?

gemüdlich im dunkeln in die wahnerheide?


----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir ganz herzlichen  an die Teilnehmer dieser schönen Tour durch die Wahner Heide. Besonderen Dank an unseren Auschreiber und main -guide der Tour. Das haste richtig gut gemacht , Sven  Das hat mir richtig viel Spass  gemacht gerne wieder .  - obwohl meine Beine am Ende etwas schwer wurden. Wir sind ja morgens schon Köln unterwegs gewesen.  

Viele Grüsse aus dem KF

Guido




			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> 
> Besonderheiten:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (30. Oktober 2006)

da sich für heute kein mitradler gefunden hat werde ich heute spontan starten.

hoffe dann auf morgen


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Pepin,


Pepin schrieb:


> da sich für heute kein mitradler gefunden hat werde ich heute spontan starten.
> 
> hoffe dann auf morgen


bin gerade zurück von meiner Spontantour, noch bei schönstem Sonnenschein. Neue Trails im Lohmaer Wald/ Franzhäuschen/ Stallberger Wald erkundet.


----------



## Pepin (30. Oktober 2006)

na da hättest du mich aber mitnehmen können und zum mitfahren motivieren können.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

habe für den 01.11.2006 Startpunkt 09.30 Uhr eine kleine lockere Tour von ca. 5 Stunden reine Fahrzeit durch das Siebengebirge ins LMB gestellt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3508


----------



## Pepin (30. Oktober 2006)

Da schon mit dem Trekkingrad unterwegs

www.radlerfruen.de Tour in die Ville


----------



## Kanufreak (30. Oktober 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe für den 01.11.2006 Startpunkt 09.30 Uhr eine kleine lockere Tour von ca. 5 Stunden reine Fahrzeit durch das Siebengebirge ins LMB gestellt.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3508



Hi Udo,
die Tour hört sich echt gut an, wäre sofort dabei aber muss leider arbeiten gehen...


----------



## Splash (30. Oktober 2006)

Kann mich am 1.11. leider auch nicht so lange hier verdrücken - hab hier daheim noch zu viele sachen vorzubereiten. Schade! Aber evtl trff ich euch ja im Wald und fahre ein Stückerl mit? Dann müsste ich nur wissen, wann ihr so ca den Stellweg rauf kommt ...


----------



## Pepin (31. Oktober 2006)

so richtig läst sich aber im moment keiner motivieren abends ne runde zu drehen?

Ruhen sich wohl alle für den start des winterpokals aus *tztztz*

und keiner motiviert mich in dem er sich anmeldet.

naja wenigstens sind ja schon einige für sonntag angemeldet


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (31. Oktober 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> so richtig läst sich aber im moment keiner motivieren abends ne runde zu drehen?
> 
> Ruhen sich wohl alle für den start des winterpokals aus *tztztz*
> 
> ...



Hi @pepin,

fährst Du nun....? oder doch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (31. Oktober 2006)

ist schon vergangenheit
ja ich fahre morgen trekkingrad


----------



## Udo1 (1. November 2006)

Hallo,

habe mich heute spontan bei der Bibi1952 Tour angemeldet, da ja meine Tour leider ins Wasser gefallen war.
BiBi1952 führte uns durch mehrer Täler rund um DONRATH. Einige Wege waren mir noch unbekannt.
Herrlichster Sonnenschein und der ersten Schneegraupel in diesem Jahr, es war alles dabei.
Danke für die schöne Tour es hat mir Spaß gemacht, bis demnächst bei einer gemeinsamen Tour.
Hier noch einige Bilder:






Bibi 1952 Udo1 Matthias 





Matthias bei der ersten Rast kurz vor dem Glühweintrinken.


----------



## bibi1952 (2. November 2006)

Hi Udo,
danke für den Glühwein, nachdem dem ersten Kontakt mit Schneegraubeln auf der Höhe von Höffen, war dies eine Wohltat. Es hat mich gefreut, dass sich Begleiter zu der Tour eingefunden hatten. Danke für die Bilder.
Werner


----------



## Pepin (2. November 2006)

*Wo gibts Glühwein?*


----------



## bibi1952 (2. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> *Wo gibts Glühwein?*



Gammersbacher Mühle, liegt zwischen Scheid udn dem Sülztal.
Werner


----------



## Pepin (2. November 2006)

Hier habe ich noch mal die Einsteiger-Tour an Sonntag näher beschrieben.

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=727

freu mich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (2. November 2006)

Hi Pepin,

toll was Du Dir für eine Mühe mit den Touren machst. Vor-, Auf- und Nachbereitung sind prima. Für Deine Einsteigertour habe ich mich mal angemeldet im Vertrauen darauf, dass es wirklich einfach wird und Glühwein und Spekulatius gereicht werden  Zumindest für den guten (Aldi) Speku könnte ich sorgen.
Allerdings als bekennender Heissduscher möchte ich nicht verschweigen, dass ich mich nicht auf den Weg mache, wenn es schon bei der Abfahrt regnet. Wobei die akt. Prognose ja nicht sooo schlecht aussieht.

Freue mich drauf nach vielen Jahren mal wieder in der Heide zu sein.

Gruss & Danke
[email protected]


----------



## JoKo1988 (2. November 2006)

so reparierere mal morgen mein touren rad und bin am so am start
bitte seit nachsichtig^^(bin lange net mehr touren gefahren^^)


----------



## Pepin (2. November 2006)

danke danke
aber das macht mir doch spaß mit den tourausschreibungen.

also bis sonntag


----------



## Pepin (4. November 2006)

so wir starten morgen auch bei leichtem regen


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2006)

Hallo,

hier ein kurzer Tourbericht der heutigen Bike & Runtour.
Um 13.30 Uhr trafen sich bei Bike & Run in Siegburg

Udo @ Udo1
Mike
Stefan
Peter
Claus (mit"C") @ Schutzblech
Bernhard
zur Tour rund um Siegburg-Happerschoß- Bröhl-Altenbödingen-Siegburg.
Das Wetter zeigte sich von der besten Seite mit Sonnenschein und herrlichen Fernsichten.
Die Tour führte gleich hinter der Brückberg-Kaserne in den Wald Richtung Lohmaer Wald zu den Teichen. Auf den Teichetrails ging es dann auf etwas breiteren Wegen gen Norden, allgemeine Richtung Einstieg HCM. Von hier ging es weiter wieder bergab in südlicher Richtung, mit schöner Abfahrt 












fast bis zur Brücke über die Bundesstraße Stallberg. Da es so schön war wieder ging es gleich wieder nach Norden, einen ordentlichen Anstieg diesmal bis zum Anfang HCM, wo wir uns um 90° nach Osten weiter bewegten, direkt auf die Bundestraße zu, um kurz davor zum Franzhäuschen abzubiegen.
Auf der anderen Seite wurden einige kurze schöne Trails gefahren, um dann
in den Steinbruch abzubiegen. Hier trafen wir Johannes @ Joko1988 der schon einige Zeit im Steinbruch übte. 




v.l.n.r. Claus Mike Stefan Peter Bernhard Udo
Weiter ging es auf den Brückentrail hinunter ins Wahnbachtal und am Ostufer weiter auf der linken Seite bis nach Happerschoß.
Hier ging es auf steilen Trail bis hinunter nach Allner, um von Allner auf dem Hangweg in Richtung Bröhl weiterzufahren. Natürlich wurde der Tannentrail nicht ausgelassen, der diesmal noch dunkler war als er sonst schon ist.
Von Bröhl ging es diesmal den Asphaltweg hoch nach Bödingen, um anschließend den, zumindestens ist das meine Ansicht, den steilsten und schwierigsten Trail wieder zu Bröhl hinunter zufahren. An der Bröhl ging es dann am linken Ufer bis Allner und weiter über Sieglinde nach Sieg zurück.




Hier der Streckenverlauf und nachfolgend das Höhenprofil





Ich fand es war eine schöne Tour locker und leicht. Immerhin hatten wir immer noch einen Durchschnitt von rund 13,4 km/h. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht wieder einmal, eigentlich wie immer mit netten Radlern, gefahren zu sein.
Euch allen ein schönes Radlerwochenende.


----------



## Schutzblech (4. November 2006)

Hallo Udo,

herzlichen Dank für's souveräne Führen. Das waren doch mal ein paar hübsche Trails. Wieso muss ich das Gebiet erst jetzt, nach 13 Jahren MTB-Fahrens in der Bonner Gegend, kennenlernen?
Schließe mich Euch gerne wieder an.

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende,
Claus (aka Schutzblech).


----------



## ultra2 (5. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> Hier habe ich noch mal die Einsteiger-Tour an Sonntag näher beschrieben.
> 
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=727
> 
> freu mich schon.



Hallo Pepin,

ich freue mich auch drauf.

Bis später

Jens


----------



## Pepin (5. November 2006)

wetter schaut ja noch trocken aus also bis später vielleicht haben wir ja glück


----------



## bernhardwalter (5. November 2006)

Hallo [email protected],

ich hätte mich geärgert wenn ich nur 3 Minuten später angekommen wäre ,denn dann hätte ich die schöne Tour mit Dir und den anderen nicht mitfahren können,Landschaftlich schöne Streckenabschnitte und Downhills von einer Kategorie wie ich sie bisher noch nich erfahren habe einfach Klasse wie immer eine Tour mit netten Leuten in guter Gesellschaft.Irgendwie habe ich mir am Treffpunkt schon gedacht dass meine Höhenangabe von 585 HM nicht stimmt die 885 HM treffen auch eher die gefühlten Steigungen ,solche Touren werde ich nach Zeit gerne mit Dir und den anderen wiederholen.
Danke auch für die schönen Momentaufnahmen.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. November 2006)

Hallo Udo!

Kann mich den Lobeshymnen unserer Tourenbegleiter von gestern nur anschließen . Hätte übrigens nichts gegen eine "Außer-der-Reihe-Tour" gleich wieder am kommenden Wochenende einzuwenden !

Schönen Gruß

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (5. November 2006)

So wir sind wieder zurück von eine tollen Einsteiger - MTB - Tour.
und alle waren zufrieden

es waren wieder 9 Mitfahrer:
Udo1, joscho, michi67, ultra2de, Quarkwade, blacknero, Nicki, ???, Pepin 
stimmt das? wer war der 9te? und wer hatte die leckeren Spekulatius dabei?

Hier die Nachlese und die Bilder findet ihr dann unter dem symbol der Fotocamera

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=727


----------



## ultra2 (5. November 2006)

Hallo Pepin,
hallo Mitstreiter,

vielen Dank für die schöne Tour. Sehr angenehme Geschwindigkeit und Mitfahrer. Und super Guiding. Gerne wieder.

Joscho hatte die Spekulatius mit.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## joscho (5. November 2006)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Hallo Pepin,
> hallo Mitstreiter,
> 
> vielen Dank für die schöne Tour. Sehr angenehme Geschwindigkeit und Mitfahrer. Und super Guiding. Gerne wieder.



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Selbst das Wetter war gut.



> Joscho hatte die Spekulatius mit.



Nix Plusquamperfekt - ich hab die Dinger zum Teil ja immer noch. An DEN Nehmerqualitäten müssen wir noch arbeiten  

Schönen Restsonntag noch
[email protected]


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2006)

Ja Pepin,
war wieder eine schöne Tour mit Dir. Dir nochmals Dank für Deine Führung und einen Dank an Spekulatius Joscho .
Der netten Mitfahrerin und den Mitfahrern noch einen schönen Sonntag und eine gute Woche.
Die Teilnehmer am WP viele Punkte ab Morgen.
Leider war mein Akku alle, aber der Teamführer wurde noch ordentlich abgelichtet.


----------



## Udo1 (5. November 2006)

Hallo Peter,


petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> .... Hätte übrigens nichts gegen eine "Außer-der-Reihe-Tour" gleich wieder am kommenden Wochenende einzuwenden !
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> ...


Werde eine Tour für den Sonnabend einstellen . Teil mir mit wann die Startzeit sein sollte.


----------



## Pepin (5. November 2006)

danke für dat schöne bild


----------



## Deleted 68079 (6. November 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> Werde eine Tour für den Sonnabend einstellen . Teil mir mit wann die Startzeit sein sollte.




Hallo Udo!

Wie wär´s wieder mit 13.30 Uhr? Vielleicht hat Pepin ja auch wieder was geplant und wir können uns zusammenschließen? Treffpunkt ist mir eigentlich egal.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Pepin (6. November 2006)

*Achtung*

ich kann noch nicht sagen ob ich heute rechtzeitig zuhause bin
wir haben einen server ausfall auf der firma.

werde um 16:30 born 2bike wild informieren. dann könnte er die heutige tour leiten


----------



## Pepin (6. November 2006)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (6. November 2006)

Schutzblech schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für's souveräne Führen. Das waren doch mal ein paar hübsche Trails. Wieso muss ich das Gebiet erst jetzt, nach 13 Jahren MTB-Fahrens in der Bonner Gegend, kennenlernen?
> Schließe mich Euch gerne wieder an.
> ...




Tztztz, wer kommt denn da aus Alfter und ist noch nie beim TT mitgefahren??


----------



## Pepin (6. November 2006)

leider habe ich es nicht geschaft zu meiner tour

werde mich dann wohl später noch aufmachen für mein team paar punkte einzufahren


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (6. November 2006)

Hi @pepin, 

bin mit meinem Team Kapitän Lars  @MTB-Kao als "Ersatz-Guide"  durch die W.H. bei Dunkelheit gefahren. Haben so für unser aus diversen Gründen einsatzgeschwächtes    "WP-Team" gepunktet. War selbst ca.2 1/2 Std. unterwegs, bei Lars kommen noch Arbeitsweg  sowie An- und Rückfahrt  hinzu. 

Werde wohl am Mittwoch wieder per Rad nach Brück zum Treff anreisen. 
Kommt wer aus Troisdorf mit??


----------



## Pepin (6. November 2006)

erstmal danke für die tour übernahme

So habe mich dann auch noch aufgerafft und bin um 21:20 losgedüst und mir den frust des arbeitstages rausgestrampelt und so brauche ich auch kein schlechtes gewissen haben denn habe auch zumindest 1:17 Std geradelt.

mittwoch geht bei mir nicht muß zur impfung

bin aber morgen wieder am start


----------



## Pepin (7. November 2006)

leider muß ich heute wieder die tour absagen


----------



## Schutzblech (7. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tztztz, wer kommt denn da aus Alfter und ist noch nie beim TT mitgefahren??



Du irrst, wir sind schon zusammen gefahren - allerdings nicht unter dem Label Team-Tomburg, sondern einfach nur so. Thomas, den ich aus dem Markt kenne, hatte mich zu einer Runde an der Wahnbachtalsperre mitgenommen. Ist schon drei, vier Jahre her. Ich fahr nicht so gern in großen Gruppen, nimm's mir also nicht übel, wenn ich jetzt nicht den nächsten TT-Termin zusage.

Gruß vom Schutzblech (aka Claus).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mack_21 (7. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> leider muß ich heute wieder die tour absagen



schade dass ich das erst jetzt lese, denn die tour war um 16.00 noch im lmb ausgeschrieben.. naja was solls, so hab ich wenigstens troisdorf mit dem auto schon mal kennen gelernt


----------



## Pepin (7. November 2006)

hmm hatte die nachricht aber schon früher geschrieben tut mir leid aber war stressig


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2006)

Hallo,

habe für den 11.11. einen Rundkurs ins LMB gestellt.

Tour wird locker gestaltet werden. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3565

Es könnten so ungefähr 16 Punkte werden.
Die Pausen werden im Kreis gefahren.


----------



## Pepin (7. November 2006)

Da bin ich mit de Radlerfruen.de in Kölle im b.o.n. Brauhaus ohne Namen

Wer lust hat kann sich ja anschließen


----------



## Mack_21 (7. November 2006)

@udo1
da bin ich leider in meiner alten heimat sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren...

@pepin
kein problem. hab leider nicht in den fred geschaut da der termin ja noch im lmb stand. ist ja nicht schlimm. bin ja noch ein paar meter in troisdorf gefahren...


----------



## Pepin (7. November 2006)

dann bin ich ja beruhigt, habe dann immer ein schlechtes gewissen.

bin gerade von meiner nacht tour zurück aus der wahnerheide bin um 20:20 noch mal losgedüst


----------



## Pepin (8. November 2006)

werde mir gleich noch mal die wahnerheide im dunkeln anschauen


----------



## Pepin (9. November 2006)

so hier meine nächsten termine:

13.11. Mo. Ho Chi Minh by Night
14.11 Di. Wahnerheide - Scheiderhöhe
15.11. Mi. Tour zum KFL-Treff
18.11. Sa. Einsteiger MTB Tour


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. November 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe für den 11.11. einen Rundkurs ins LMB gestellt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Udo!

Wetterprognosen für morgen sind ja nicht gerade erfreulich. Reichlich Sturm und Regen soll es geben . Welchen Parkplatz in Stallberg meinst Du? Melde mich trotzdem mal bei Deiner geplanten Tour an.

Schönen Gruß

Peter


----------



## Pepin (10. November 2006)

wer gibt den im winterpokal noch etwas um wetterprognosen  

einfach fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> wer gibt den im winterpokal noch etwas um wetterprognosen
> 
> einfach fahren


 
recht hast Du und die Pausen werden im Kreis gefahren

PLATZ 474


----------



## Pepin (10. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> Da bin ich mit de Radlerfruen.de in Kölle im b.o.n. Brauhaus ohne Namen
> 
> Wer lust hat kann sich ja anschließen



und keiner hat lust morgen einen relaxtag mit süffele einzulegen?

gibts auch WP Punkte dafür? z.B. 1Litter Kölsch einen WP-Punkt das fänd ich gut 

melde mich dann montag wieder zum radeln bei meiner tour ab spich


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2006)

Morgen Pepin,


Pepin schrieb:


> und keiner hat lust morgen einen relaxtag mit süffele einzulegen?
> 
> gibts auch WP Punkte dafür? z.B. 1Litter Kölsch einen WP-Punkt das fänd ich gut
> 
> melde mich dann montag wieder zum radeln bei meiner tour ab spich


wenn ich so aus dem Fenster rausschaue, die Brötchen wurden heute auch schon mit dem Auto geholt , ist Deine Idee hervorragend .
Wenn es so um 13.00 Uhr regnet fahre ich nicht zu meiner Tour, dann trinke ich lieber KÖLSCH


----------



## Pepin (11. November 2006)

wenn du magst kannst du ja auch um 13:45 nach deutz kommen


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2006)

Ich stehe auf meinen Balkon und schaue Richtung Rhein. In Höhe des Posttowers reist die Wolkendecke auf, es könnte vielleicht sogar die Sonne durchkommen.
Aus diesem Grund werde ich jetzt nochmals  meinen Schlauch wechseln gehen und mich auf das Einfahren von WP-Punkten mental einstellen.


----------



## Pepin (11. November 2006)

un ich trink kölch *schluck-schluck*


----------



## sibby08 (11. November 2006)

... und ich lege weiter Laminat im Flur


----------



## Udo1 (11. November 2006)

Hallo Sibby,


sibby08 schrieb:


> ... und ich lege weiter Laminat im Flur


und ich bin gerade zurück 16 WP-Punkte . Dafür sah ich aber auch aus wie ein Ferkel.


----------



## meti (11. November 2006)

puh da hab ich ja nix verpasst ! 
hab denn termin erst 12:30 gesehen , naja irgendwann fahre ichmal mit  



verkaufe 
---------------------
formula b4        vr160 hr140 
cannondale rennrad   r800 
votec gs3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (12. November 2006)

suche jemanden der mich ein bischen durch die wahnerheide führt, bitte melden!   gerne auch wahnbachtalsperre


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2006)

Hallo Hama,


hama687 schrieb:


> suche jemanden der mich ein bischen durch die wahnerheide führt, bitte melden!  gerne auch wahnbachtalsperre


 wann soll es dann losgehen. Ich würde Dir gerne diese Ecke vom schönen Rheinland zeigen.


----------



## Pepin (12. November 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> suche jemanden der mich ein bischen durch die wahnerheide führt, bitte melden!   gerne auch wahnbachtalsperre



dann komm doch mal zu den touren in der wahnerheide. habe ja nächste woche genug ausgeschrieben


----------



## Udo1 (12. November 2006)

Hallo,
bin gerade mit dem Christian von unserer 10 WP-Punktetour zurück . War heute nicht ganz so schlammig wie gestern, dafür aber herrliche Weitsichten . In der Wahnbachtalsperre ist das Wasser noch weniger geworden, wer es noch nicht gesehen hat sollte es sich mal ansehen, dieses Ansicht wird einem erst wieder in 10 Jahren geboten. Das Wasser wurde kontrolliert abgelassen, um den Damm weut unterhalb der sonst üblichen Wasserlinie zu untersuchen, wird so alle 10 Jahre durchgeführt.


----------



## Pepin (13. November 2006)

das sieht ja klasse aus schöne bilder.

*Sollte sich bis 16 Uhr keiner zu meiner Tour angemeldet haben werde ich gleich wenn ich zuhause bin meine Tour starten.*


----------



## joscho (13. November 2006)

Hi Udo, hi Pepin,



Pepin schrieb:


> das sieht ja klasse aus schöne bilder.



ja, kann ich nur zustimmen. Ist da vlt. am Wochenende was geplant?

gruss
joscho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (13. November 2006)

also am wochenende mache ich eine einsteigertour richtung über die wahnerheide zum königsforst und zurück


----------



## joscho (13. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> also am wochenende mache ich eine einsteigertour richtung über die wahnerheide zum königsforst und zurück



Weiss ich doch. Ich meinte speziell Richtung Talsperre. Direkt von Dir aus zur Talsperre und zurück dürfte etwas viel sein


----------



## Udo1 (13. November 2006)

Hallo

am 18.11. um 13.30 Uhr die nächste Bike & Runtour .

näheres hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3565


----------



## joscho (13. November 2006)

Hi Udo,

danke für Dein Tourenangebot, welches ich gerne annehme. Etwas früher fände ich aber nicht schlecht, auch da Sonnenuntergang bereits um 16:46 Uhr sein soll. 
Direkt an die Talsperre fahren wir dann aber auch? Auf der Karte sieht es so nämlich nicht so aus. Und die will ich doch jetzt mal live sehen  Kannst/magst Du (mir) den Track vorab zur Verfügung stellen?

Gruß & Danke
joscho


----------



## Pepin (14. November 2006)

Wo sind denn die ganzen Einsteiger und Wellness Biker am Samstag?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3546


----------



## Splash (14. November 2006)

Seid doch mal so nett und gebt bei den Tourenausschreibungen Eckdaten in Form von km/hm an, damit sich der Ortsunkundige auch was drunter vorstellen kann ...


----------



## Pepin (14. November 2006)

so besser?
werde versuchen dies nächstens dabei zu schreiben.

kommst du denn mit?


----------



## Pepin (14. November 2006)

Tour findet statt das eine anmeldung da ist


----------



## bernhardwalter (15. November 2006)

Hallo Michael @Pepin,

recht hast du es war eine trockene Tour was den regen betraf,dafür gab es ordentlich schlamm von untenherum ,hat spass gemacht,Danke fürs guiding ,dann is Mittwoch im KF.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Udo1 (15. November 2006)

Klar Joscho,


joscho schrieb:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> danke für Dein Tourenangebot, welches ich gerne annehme. Etwas früher fände ich aber nicht schlecht, auch da Sonnenuntergang bereits um 16:46 Uhr sein soll.
> Direkt an die Talsperre fahren wir dann aber auch? Auf der Karte sieht es so nämlich nicht so aus. Und die will ich doch jetzt mal live sehen  Kannst/magst Du (mir) den Track vorab zur Verfügung stellen?
> ...


wird so angepasst, das die Talsperre vom Damm her gesehen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (16. November 2006)

wer hätte den heute so gegen 17 Uhr noch lust auf eine kleine runde durch die wahnerheide? so 1,5 Stunden. wollte heute eigentlich nicht fahren aber bei dem wetter das muß man nutzen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3628


----------



## Redking (16. November 2006)

Hallo Michael,
geht nicht muss einen Baum fällen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (16. November 2006)

ist das ne alternativ sportart ???


----------



## Redking (16. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> ist das ne alternativ sportart ???



??? Wo bei???

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (17. November 2006)

Sonntag den 26.11. möchte ich mal alle Wege in meinem Gebiet der Wahnerheide in einem Rutsch fahren. Wer kommt mit?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3638


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> Sonntag den 26.11. möchte ich mal alle Wege in meinem Gebiet der Wahnerheide in einem Rutsch fahren. Wer kommt mit?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3638



bei der streckenführung wird einem ja ganz schwindelig


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> Sonntag den 26.11. möchte ich mal alle Wege in meinem Gebiet der Wahnerheide in einem Rutsch fahren. Wer kommt mit?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3638



Hallo Pepin!

Wenn ich´s einrichten kann (Uhrzeit) bin ich mit von der Partie.

Schönen Gruß

Peter


----------



## Pepin (17. November 2006)

das freut mich ist ja noch was zeit bis dahin


----------



## Krampe (18. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> Sonntag den 26.11. möchte ich mal alle Wege in meinem Gebiet der Wahnerheide in einem Rutsch fahren. Wer kommt mit?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3638



Hi Michael,
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei.. 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (18. November 2006)

so die bilder sind schon mal da von heute:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_galerie_1.php?album=163


----------



## Redking (18. November 2006)

Hallo Michael,
wenn's Wetter passt bin ich nächsten Sonntag dabei.

Lars ist mir un Zündorf über Weg gefahren, aber der fährt für den WP viel zu schnell.   

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (18. November 2006)

Hallo,

kurzer Tourbericht von der heutigen Bike & Runtour.
Es trafen sich zur 14 täglichen Tour pünktlich wie immer um 13.30 Uhr 
Udo1
Peter
Stefan
Joscho.
Der Bikergott muss wohl gewußt haben, das wir zu einer längeren Schlammtour starten wollen und schloß die himmlische Regenschleuse.
Es ging zuerst direkt zum Damm der Talsperre, wo sich noch einmal alle vom niedrigen Wasserstand überzeugen konnten. Weiter ging es über Gut Umschoß Richtung Heister. Ab hier mit kurzen knackigen Trialanteil in das Wahnbachtal. Nach ungefähr 1000m Flußabwärts bogen wir nach Osten in ein Seitental ein, Richtung Neunkirchen. Hier erwartete uns ein erster ordentlicher Anstieg. Durch Neunkirchen, am Fußballplatz vorbei, ging es weiter in den Wald oberhalb Ingersau bis nach Schloß Herrenstein.
Die Wege waren wie geschaffen für unsere Räder. Matsch, Schlamm glitschige Wurzeln längs und quer zur Fahrtrichtung, es war eben alles dabei was das Bikerherz höher schlagen läßt. Die Bröhl wurde bei Schloß Herrenstein überquert und auf der linken Seite mit ordentlichen Anstieg Richtung Winterscheid weitergefahren. Über den Schreckenberg ging es wieder am linken Steilufer der Bröhl in rasanter Bergabfahrt bis nach Bröhl.
Hier muß ich mir wahrscheinlich auf den Schotteranteil einen Durchschlag geholt haben. Jedenfalls war in Hennef noch Schlauchwechsel angesagt. Mit der tatkräftigen Unterstützung von Joscho, Peter und Stefan wurde der Zwangshalt nicht allzu groß . Dauerte ungefähr 1,5 WP-Punkte.
Trotz einem Schnitt von 15,4 km/h überraschte uns doch die Dunkelheit.
Mir hat die Tour Spaß gemacht, den TOP Mitfahrern hoffentlich auch. 
Meine Frau erkannte mich kaum, als ich mich zurückmeldete.


----------



## joscho (18. November 2006)

Hi Udo, hallo Mitfahrer,

es war eine super Tour. Schön abwechselungsreich und mit viel "Blick". Ich fand sie zwar später ziemlich anstrengend, aber es hat sehr viel Spass gemacht - und Du hast ja dankenswerterweise für eine Pause gesorgt  Der Ritt in den Sonnenuntergang war einfach toll.



> Meine Frau erkannte mich kaum, als ich mich zurückmeldete.


Die Dame mit Hund wunderte sich ja auch ein wenig, wie erwachsene Männer sich so einsauen können  

Danke fürs guiden und danke für den Bringdienst zum Auto - das Kabel liegt hier auf dem Schreibtisch  

gruß
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Lars ist mir un Zündorf über Weg gefahren, aber der fährt für den WP viel zu schnell.
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Hi Klaus,

da habe ich schon den Stall gerochen, war ja nicht mehr weit bis nach Hause  Bin zu H&S nach Bonn gefahren und über Rodenkirchen wieder zurück. 70km in 22-23er Schnitt ist nun wirklich nicht zu schnell.

So long
Lars


----------



## Redking (19. November 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hi Klaus,
> 
> da habe ich schon den Stall gerochen, war ja nicht mehr weit bis nach Hause  Bin zu H&S nach Bonn gefahren und über Rodenkirchen wieder zurück. 70km in 22-23er Schnitt ist nun wirklich nicht zu schnell.
> 
> ...



Schneller als ich auf 103 Kilometern!  

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2006)

Bin gerade von meiner heutigen Regentour zurück.

Von den 2,5 Stunden hatte ich 10 Minuten regenfrei, sonst Wasser von oben wie aus Gießkannen. War trotzdem eine schöne Tour, dank des neuen schweizer Regenschutzes.


----------



## Pepin (19. November 2006)

ich werde vieleicht heute abend so gegen 20:30 uhr noch ne kleine runde drehen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3646


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. November 2006)

Hallo Udo!

Nochmals vielen Dank für´s tolle Guiden vergangenen Samstag. War mir während der Tour gar nicht bewusst, dass wir diese Höhenmeter unter die Räder gebracht haben. Meine Familienangehörigen mussten übrigens auch 2 x hinsehen bis sie erkannt haben, dass es tatsächlich ich war, der da völlig vollgeschlammt nach Hause zurückgekehrt war. Hoffentlich bis Sonntag bei trockeneren Bodenverhältnissen bei der Pepin-Tour!

Schönen Gruß

Peter


----------



## Pepin (20. November 2006)

werde nächten samstag fremdfahren eine kleine runde rund im meine alte heimat wissen an der sieg

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3650

wer lust hat melden aber nur bis freitag 17Uhr danach bin ich hier nicht mehr online


----------



## Pepin (23. November 2006)

*Da ich noch für Sonntag mehr anfragen bekommen habe möchte ich die Tour doch nicht begrenzen. Bitte aber dann um verständnis wenn wir öffter mal einen Halt einlegen zum Sammeln.

Suche auch noch Co Guide der am Schluß fährt. Duch die große Gruppe können wir warscheinlich auch das Tempo nicht zuschnell werden lassen das soll aber nicht heisen das wir eine Trödelrunde fahren.*


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. November 2006)

klaus ist doch der perfekte backguide


----------



## Redking (23. November 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> klaus ist doch der perfekte backguide



Kann mir mal einer erklären wieso ich immer der Depp sein soll??

Ich weiss schon warum ich das Forum meide. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer erklären wieso ich immer der Depp sein soll??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



   Man kann dich immer so schön schnell aus der Reserve locken    Außerdem musst du mich nicht gleich Depp nennen, habe schließlich auch schon backgeguided


----------



## Pepin (25. November 2006)

so also ich freu mich auf morgen ob mit backguide oder nicht.

war ja heute in wissen unterwegs an der oberen Sieg aber das war echt heftig musste ab und an mal mnein rad unter den Arm klemmen 

hier noch die bilder
warn ein paar nette trails dabei:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_galerie_1.php?album=164


----------



## Udo1 (25. November 2006)

Habe heute Vormittag eine kleine Runde über Oberdollendorfer Hardt, Petersberg, Ölberg, Lohrberg, Löwenburg und zurück nach Siegburg gedreht. Es kamen dann noch gute 18 WP-Punkte zu stande.
Das Wetter war einfach herrlich, bei Abfahrt sah es über der Wahner Heide nicht so prikelnd aus, so dass ich mich schnell für das Siebengebirge entschlossen hatte.






nach diesem Foto gab meine Kamera den Geist auf. 
Handlampe mit seien Mitradlern traf ich bei meiner Bergabfahrt vom Petersberg, als sie Bergauf fuhren. Da sieht man mal wieder wie klein das Siebengebirge ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (26. November 2006)

hier findet ihr schon mal die Bilder von der heutigen Big MTB-Tour der Wahnerheide.

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=741

bitte helft mir auch bei den mitradlern wer nun alles dabei war.

Die NAchlese kommt später noch.

Es hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht heute mit euch allen

Ihr wart eine gut zu guidende Truppe 

Bis morgen in Rath/heumar zur nächsten tour


----------



## Giom (26. November 2006)

Hey Pepin,
das war eine schöne Tour ! Werde gerne wieder in der Wahner Heide mitfahren
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Krampe (26. November 2006)

Hi Pepin,
Das war ne schöne Tour heute, Danke  
Auf der Rückfahrt hatte ich dann noch einen langen Sundowner vor mir  
So, das Weizen schmeckt und ich werde jetzt nach 102 Km mal lecker was essen    
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Pepin (26. November 2006)

weizen gute idee mach mir jetzt auch eins auf. und dann noch ne nachlese schreiben oder mag das mal einer von euch machen?


----------



## meg-71 (26. November 2006)

Hi Pepin
Das war eine feine Sandkastenrunde und auch als Ortsunkundiger hatte ich doch ein paar mal den Eindruck hier warst du schon mal, vieleicht in einem anderen Leben, und wir sind wirklich jeden weg der Heide gefahren.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Pepin (26. November 2006)

nun habe ich auch ein bissel was geschrieben.
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=741
werde es vieleicht noch mit euren kommentaren erweitern


----------



## Redking (26. November 2006)

Hallo,
 ich bedanke mich für die Tour.  
Aber alle Wege waren es nicht. Aber locker 60 % denn das Wegenetz soll 125 Kilometer umfassen. Und ein zwei drei kenne ich noch!

Der Pepin hat uns halt die schönsten erlaubten gezeigt! 

Hier das Video am Telegrafenberg.








































War es Uwe zu matschig??












Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (26. November 2006)

danke für die bilder und das filmchen habe ich gleich verlinkt.

na den bereich der Wahnerheide den ich abdecken wollte liege ich bestimmt bei 95%


----------



## Molly (26. November 2006)

Auch ein artiges Dankeschön von mir an den Guide und -natürlich- wieder an redking für tolle Fotos. Jetzt weiß meine Familie auch, was ich am Wochenende gemacht habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dischi07 (26. November 2006)

Auch von mir ein "Dankeschön" an Pepin - war ne lockere Runde mit ner netten Truppe - TOP!  

Grüße


----------



## Solanum (27. November 2006)

Hi,

Lieben Dank für die nette Tour gestern . Hat mir wirklich gut gefallen! Ich war noch nie in der Gegend, werde aber sicher in Zukunft öfter bei euch vorbeischauen. 

Danke an den Guide für die schöne Tour und Petrus für´s stabile Wetter!

Liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2006)

Hallo,

am Sonnabend den 02.12.06 findet die nächste Bike & Runtour statt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3460


----------



## Pepin (27. November 2006)

Vielleicht kreuzen sich ja unsere wege 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3648

oder wir treffen uns zum abschluß irgendwo


----------



## Udo1 (28. November 2006)

Hallo,

ob das wohl als alternative Sportart gelten würde??


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. November 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Sonnabend den 02.12.06 findet die nächste Bike & Runtour statt.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3460



Hört sich nicht schlecht an Udo  . Aber ich habe Nachtschicht kann also erst ab ca. 14:30 Uhr , aber da du ja sowieso , praktisch vor meiner Haustür vorbei kommst  kannst du mich ja in Höffen einsammeln .  Vielleicht kann ich dir/euch noch den einen oder anderen Weg zeigen  bzw. Ihr zeigt mit noch was neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (29. November 2006)

ich werde morgen wieder starten und heute mal ne pause einlegen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3717


----------



## Udo1 (29. November 2006)

Hallo Kettenfresser,


Kettenfresser schrieb:


> wäre schön, wenn Du ab HÖFFEN dabei wärst.


----------



## Pepin (30. November 2006)

leider hatte sich für heute keiner angemeldet so werde ich dann mal gleich nach der arbeit alleine losradeln und ne tour am rhein vorbei machen und dem drachenfels einen besuch abstatten.


----------



## sibby08 (30. November 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Sonnabend den 02.12.06 findet die nächste Bike & Runtour statt.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3460


 
.. habe mich auch mal eingetragen.


----------



## Pepin (30. November 2006)

Hat geklappt den schweinehund zu überwinden war auf dem drachenfels und ölberg.

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=746


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Dezember 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kettenfresser,
> wäre schön, wenn Du ab HÖFFEN dabei wärst.



Gerne Udo habe mich mal angemeldet , wann wärst du denn zeitlich in Höffen  
Und wo sollen wir uns treffen bzw. welchen Weg vom Naafbachtal hinauf willst du denn nehmen


----------



## Udo1 (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Kettenfresser,


Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Gerne Udo habe mich mal angemeldet , wann wärst du denn zeitlich in Höffen
> Und wo sollen wir uns treffen bzw. welchen Weg vom Naafbachtal hinauf willst du denn nehmen


werde über Naaf - Heide aus dem Tal hochkommen. So ca. gegen 15.00 Uhr. Meine Handynummer steht im LMB ruf mich einfach an, wenn ich gegen 15.00 Uhr noch nicht da sein sollte.


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Dezember 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kettenfresser,
> 
> werde über Naaf - Heide aus dem Tal hochkommen. So ca. gegen 15.00 Uhr. Meine Handynummer steht im LMB ruf mich einfach an, wenn ich gegen 15.00 Uhr noch nicht da sein sollte.



Mach ich


----------



## Pepin (2. Dezember 2006)

Das war heute wieder eine tolle tour

Hier findet ihr meine Nachlese und auch die Bilder:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=742

freu mich schon auf die näschte tour


----------



## Krampe (2. Dezember 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> Das war heute wieder eine tolle tour
> 
> Hier findet ihr meine Nachlese und auch die Bilder:
> 
> ...


Hi, hätte ich gewusst das ihr den Ho Chi Minh fahrt wäre ich glatt noch rübergekommen..  
Grüsse Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (2. Dezember 2006)

schade schade schade


----------



## Krampe (2. Dezember 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> schade schade schade



Mögen Deine Laufräder zu Aluminiumstaub zerfallen...


----------



## Udo1 (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

nicht nur Pepin hatte heute eine tolle Tour, sondern auch die Mitfahrer bei der Bike & Runtour.
Es trafen sich um 13.30 Uhr in Siegburg 
Udo @ Udo1
Udo @ sibby08
Peter @ petejup
Christian
Die Tour ging hinter der Brückberg-Kaserne Richtung Agger bis Lohmar. Dort weiter über Donrath und Ellhausen auf schmalen Wanderwegen weiter bis nach Kreuznaaf. Von hier ging es in das Naturschutzgebiet Naafbachtal auf ausgewiesenen Wanderwegen bis nach Naaf. Es folgte ein ordentlicher Anstieg bis nach Höffen, (der Christian war heute super drauf, hatte heute eine echt starke Kondition, am Berg hielt nur noch der Peter mit ihm mit, echt stark Christian ) wo wir pünktlich um 15.00 Uhr eintrafen und der Sven @ Kettenfresser zu uns stieß. Sven zeigte uns eine schöne Abfahrt bis Neuhonrath.





kurze Rast nach der rasanten Bergabfahrt kurz vor Neuhonrath.



















und hier das obligatorische Gruppenfoto 
v.l.n.r. Sven Peter Udo Christian Udo
Von Neuhonrath ging es weiter auf der alten Straße Wahlscheid Overath in Richtung Golfplatz Schloß Auel.
Hinter dem Hitzhof, das ist der Hof wo Schwein, Rind und Ziege auf der Straße frei rumläuft, ging es noch einmal rechts ab einen ordentlichen Anstieg hoch bis Muchensiefen. Jetzt hatte wir die schlimmsten Steigungen für den heutigen Tag hinter uns und es ging in rasanter Abfahrt über die Gammersbachermühle bis Burg Sülz. Von dort an der Agger entlang über den Ziegenbergtrail zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Das Wetter hat zur Tour gepasst. Es waren wie immer nette Radler mit von der Partie. Es hat wieder einmal Spaß gemacht. Nachfolgend noch die Tourübersicht und das Geländeprofil der heutigen Tour.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Udo!

Vielen Dank (mal wieder!) für´s Guiden Deiner tollen Tour und das sichere Geleit (weil ich mal wieder keine Lampe hatte) bis nahezu nach Hause!

Peter


----------



## sibby08 (3. Dezember 2006)

Ja, es war mal wieder eine feine Tour in der in der gewohnt sehr guten Quallität wie man es von Udo1 Touren her kennt  . Ca. 80% waren für mich wieder absolutes neuland.
Danke an Guide Udo und den Rest der Truppe für den schönen Nachmittag.


----------



## windsurfenXXL (3. Dezember 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> Das war heute wieder eine tolle tour
> 
> Hier findet ihr meine Nachlese und auch die Bilder:
> 
> ...





Hallöchen,

wollte mich nochmals für die echt klasse Tour gestern bedanken, besonders der zweite Teil (Manni sei dank) wahr krass.
Gruß auch an den Rest der Truppe "Radlerfruen.de"

LG
der T-Mobiler Markus


----------



## windsurfenXXL (3. Dezember 2006)

Hi Pepin,

hatte ja gestern meine Fahrradcomputer vergessen. Kannst du mir sagen wieviel KM und HM wir geradelt sind!

Danke
Markus


----------



## Pepin (3. Dezember 2006)

also ich hatte 56km

HM weis ich nicht

ja im zweiten Teil das war das normale Wahnerheide Tempo. Anfang nächsten Jahres werde ich nochmal die Alle Wege der Wahnerheide Tour ausschreiben.


----------



## Pepin (3. Dezember 2006)

Und am dienstag fahre ich eine Trekkingrad Tour an sieg und rhein MTB's willkommen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3745


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (3. Dezember 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> Das war heute wieder eine tolle tour
> 
> Hier findet ihr meine Nachlese und auch die Bilder:
> 
> ...


 
Habe ich das auf Deinen Bildern richtig gesehen das im HCM gerade eine Trail Zerstöhrungs Aktion durch den Forstbetrieb stattfindet?
Hoffentlich ist das nur ein kleiner Abschnitt. Mist, gerade meine Lieblingsstelle .


----------



## meti (4. Dezember 2006)

HCM ist in ordnung ! bin ich erst gestern gefahren !


----------



## Pepin (4. Dezember 2006)

ja die machen da nur ein bissel holz


----------



## sibby08 (4. Dezember 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> ja die machen da nur ein bissel holz


 
...Na dann hoffen wir mal das es dabei bleibt.


----------



## Giom (5. Dezember 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


>


Hallo Udo,
über 1200hm für 46km in der wahner heide, nicht schlecht! das nächste mal dass du diese runde fährst sollte ich mitkommen und die Streck aufnehmen, die interessiert mich. Aber gut, für heute morgen ist erstmal siebengebirge im programm.
gruss
guillaume


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Guillaume!
Hatte mal wieder an der letzten Udo/Bike&Run-Tour teilgenommen und es war wie immer eine Spitzen-Tour, die der Udo da für uns Teilnehmer ausgearbeitet hat. Das Streckenprofil wäre für Dich als "Bergziege" sicherlich ideal gewesen. Wäre wirklich ´ne feine Sache, wenn Du bei der nächsten Tour mit von der Partie wärest. Wahrscheinlich sehen wir am Berg dann immer nur Dein Hinterrad ....   
Schönen Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (5. Dezember 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> über 1200hm für 46km in der wahner heide, nicht schlecht! das nächste mal dass du diese runde fährst sollte ich mitkommen und die Streck aufnehmen, die interessiert mich. Aber gut, für heute morgen ist erstmal siebengebirge im programm.
> gruss
> guillaume



hallo guilaume,
der Geländeschnitt von "Top50" zeigt immer wesentlich höhere Werte als in Wirklichkeit gefahren wird. Ich bin diese Strecke schon vorher mit Udo1 ab Donrath mit einem Schlenker durch das Wenigerbachtal gefahren und habe dabei meinen Höhenmesser aktiviert. Hier kamen wir auf gefahrene ca. 760 hm.
Dieses Problem mit Top50 wirkt sich in den Alpen noch stärker aus. Hier habe ich mal eine Höhenwanderung gemacht mit ca. 2000 hm. Als ich die Wanderung dann auf der Karte nachgefahren bin, kam beim Geländeschnitt über 3000 hm raus. 
VG
Werner


----------



## Pepin (5. Dezember 2006)

hier noch die kurze Nachlese der heutigen Tour mit bernhardwalter und mir
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=750


----------



## bibi1952 (6. Dezember 2006)

*Nightride Naafbachtal*
Gestern abend ging es alleine vom Parkplatz "Rammes Grünland" über Kreuznaaf ins Naafbachtal. Dort fuhr ich nach Deesem hoch, am oberen Talrand über Breitscheid zur Wenigerbachbrücke. Weiter ging es bergauf und bergab über Rippert, Rengert und Wahlen zum Downhill zur Naafbachbrücke. Zurück fuhr ich durchs Naafbachtal über Kreusznaaf auf der linken Aggertalseite über Reelsiefen und Dornhecke nach Donrath zurück.
Strecke: 23 km; 412 hm; 1,5 h
Wegen den tropischen Wintertemperaturen konnte mit kurzer Hose und leichter Oberbekleidung gefahren werden. Unterwegs wurden neben einer Nachteule auch 3 Rehe, sowie 2 Hundegassigeher gesichtet und 1 Hase vom Weg getrieben.
In der nächsten Woche am Mittwochabend werde ich wieder einen Nightride Naafbachtal durchführen. Vieleicht findet sich ein Mitfahrer, denn alleine ist es im stillen dunklen Naafbachtal schaurig.  
VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Dezember 2006)

Anfrage an unsere bekannten Tourenguides:

Sollte denn am kommenden Wochenende tatsächlich keine Tour geplant sein?

Gruß

P.


----------



## Pepin (6. Dezember 2006)

also bei mir gehts nicht freitag firmen weihnachtsfeier, samstag radlerweihnachtsfeier und sonntag ausruhen


----------



## Udo1 (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Peter,


petejupp schrieb:


> Anfrage an unsere bekannten Tourenguides:
> 
> Sollte denn am kommenden Wochenende tatsächlich keine Tour geplant sein?
> 
> ...


ich fahre. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3768
Start ist etwas früher als sonst.
Am Sonnabend um 09:00 Uhr ist Start.


----------



## meti (7. Dezember 2006)

war heute nicht nee tour um 19:00 ??
starpltz sieglinde!
oder hab ich was verpasst ! 
sry 9:00 mitten in der nacht nein danke ! viel spaß trotzdem


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Dezember 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> ich fahre. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3768
> Start ist etwas früher als sonst.
> Am Sonnabend um 09:00 Uhr ist Start.



Hallo Udo!

Danke für die Info. Nur werde ich zu dieser "unchristlichen" Uhrzeit mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit im Büro sein und arbeiten. Schade . Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und werde mich dann wohl nachmittags selbst auf den Weg machen.

Schönes WE!

Peter


----------



## Udo1 (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Peter,


petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> 
> Danke für die Info. Nur werde ich zu dieser "unchristlichen" Uhrzeit mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit im Büro sein und arbeiten. Schade . Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und werde mich dann wohl nachmittags selbst auf den Weg machen.
> 
> ...


Am Sonntagvormittag wäre eine kleine Wahner Heidetour drin, muss aber gegen 12.30 Uhr zurück sein. Wenn Du mitfahren möchtest, lege einen Termin und den Treffpunkt fest.


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Dezember 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...wo wir pünktlich um 15.00 Uhr eintrafen und der Sven @ Kettenfresser zu uns stieß. Sven zeigte uns eine schöne Abfahrt bis Neuhonrath.
> kurze Rast nach der rasanten Bergabfahrt kurz vor Neuhonrath.
> ...
> Von Neuhonrath ging es weiter auf der alten Straße Wahlscheid Overath in Richtung Golfplatz Schloß Auel.
> Hinter dem Hitzhof, das ist der Hof wo Schwein, Rind und Ziege auf der Straße frei rumläuft, ging es noch einmal rechts ab einen ordentlichen Anstieg hoch bis Muchensiefen. Jetzt hatte wir die schlimmsten Steigungen für den heutigen Tag hinter uns ...


Bin spät dran mit meinen Eindrücken der Tour . Als ich um 15:00 Uhr in Höffen an der Gaststätte eintraft waren die anderen schon da . Kurz Begrüßt und den weitern Steckenabschnitt wurde besprochen. Also führt ich die Jungs durch den Wald nach Neuhonrath dann über die B484 auf die alte Straße rüber nach Schloss Auel . Ab hier an habe ich mich wieder eingereiht und habe die Auffahrt nach Muchsiefen befahren/ geschoben  ( dieser Steckenabschnitt war auch für mich neu  ) . Die Mühle wurde angefahren sowie die Burg Sülz . Tempo war nicht ohne   und das zur WP-Zeiten .  Anschleißend noch den DH an der Aggerbrücke runter und ab zum Bike&Run Geschäft nach Siegburg . Dort verabschiedete ich mich ( hatte noch Nachtschicht ) und machte mich auf den Weg nach Hause.
So hat wieder viel Spass gemacht mit euch . Ich hoffe ich konnte euch den einen oder anderen neuen Weg zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Dezember 2006)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> *Nightride Naafbachtal*
> Gestern abend ging es alleine vom Parkplatz "Rammes Grünland" über Kreuznaaf ins Naafbachtal. Dort fuhr ich nach Deesem hoch, am oberen Talrand über Breitscheid zur Wenigerbachbrücke. Weiter ging es bergauf und bergab über Rippert, Rengert und Wahlen zum Downhill zur Naafbachbrücke. Zurück fuhr ich durchs Naafbachtal über Kreusznaaf auf der linken Aggertalseite über Reelsiefen und Dornhecke nach Donrath zurück.
> Strecke: 23 km; 412 hm; 1,5 h
> ...Vieleicht findet sich ein Mitfahrer..


Hallo Werner habe dein LMB gelesen , habe mich aber früher auf die Socken und habe das Schlingenbachtal  in Vilkerath unter die Lupe genommen bin dann über Marialinden ins Naafbachtal  ( stellenweise ging gar nichts mehr, zu viel Schlamm  ) bin dann in Bloch hochgefahren . Da war es dann 18:20 Uhr . Einige Steckenabschnitte kenne ich die du gefahren bist  , andere würde ich gerne mal kennen lernen . Aber ich bin nicht gerade der Schnellste und Tageslicht würde ich bevorzugen . Also wenn du mal Lust und Zeit hast ( auch unter der Woche , bin Schichtarbeiter ) könnte man mal treffen.


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

hier ein kurzer Tourbericht von der heutigen Tour:

Es starteten zur unchristlichen Zeit 09.00 Uhr vom Schwimmbad SIEGBURG:
Udo @ Udo1 
bibi1952 @ werner
Christian
und Markus @ windsurfenXXL
Vom Schwimmbad ging es schnurstracks in den Lohmaer Wald. Der Teichetrail wurde gleich mitgenommen, um das Gleichgewicht zu trainieren. Bis zum Reiterhoftrailende ging es diesmal von den Teichen rückwärts was auch seinen Charme hat. Der Reiterhoftrail wurde diesmal bergauf gefahren.
ACHTUNG für die, die runter fahren, fast am Ende liegt ein Baum quer zum Trail. 






Nach einer kurzen Sattelsattelstützeneinstellrast beim Christian ging es weiter zum Ingerbergtrail, diesmal wieder rückwärts. 









Ich muss sagen die Trails die wir sonst immer in der richtigen Richtung (bergab) fahren mal rückwärts zu fahren ist auch eine schöne Erfahrung.
Hier übernahm  Werner die Führung, der uns einige Wege zeigte die auch mir noch neu waren. Ist ja auch sein Heimrevier . Auf teilweise mir noch nicht bekannten wegen führte uns der stellvertretene Spurensucher weiter ins Naafbachtal. Diesmal ging es das Naafbachtal auf dem linken Ufer stromaufwärts bis zum Einstieg in das Wenigerbachtal. Das Wenigerbachtal wurde diesmal auf der rechten Bachseite hochgefahren.









Das Tal hatte es auf dieser Seite ganz schön in sich. Bei diesem Anstieg zog ich es vor mein Rad zu schieben. Vorher musste ich erst einmal mein Hinterrad vom Schlamm befreien, damit es sich zumindestens wieder drehen konnte.  Weiter ging es durch das ganze Wenigerbachtal bis nach Rengert. Der Teilabschnitt Wenigerbach war kräftezehrend, das Rad klebte förmlich wie ein Magnet am schlammigen Boden fest. Dort wo die beiden Leichtgewichte noch durchkamen saß ich mit meinen 102 kg + Rad fest. 
Von Rengert ging es wieder ins Naafbachtal über die Naafermühle und Naaf nach Höffen. In Höffen führte uns Werner auf Wegen mit herrlichen bergabfahrten die mir teilweise wieder nicht bekannt waren in Richtung Neuhonrath. Kurz vor Neuhonrath bogen wir auf einen Waldwirtschaftsweg ab der uns bis kurz vor Schönenberg führte. Ab jetzt wurde es etwas anspruchsvoller um nicht zu sagen für diesen Teilabschnitt habe ich nicht das richtige Rad und auch nicht den erforderlichen Federweg. Flügel hatte ich auch noch nicht. In meinen Ohren klang noch die mahnende Stimme meiner Frau, als ich mich heute früh von ihr verabschiedet hatte_."Fahr Vorsichtig, du weist das wir nächste Woche zum Enkel wollen, und immer dann passiert dir was mit dem Rad"_ Sie hat ja recht. Nach dem ersten Drittel des Weges entschloß ich mich das Rad hinunter zu schieben. Ich hatte schon Probleme überhaupt auf den Füßen zu bleiben. Heil unten angekommen ging es an der Agger zurück über Lohmar nach Siegburg.
Es war eine schöne und diesmal anstrengende Tour mit netten Mitfahrern.
Dank an Werner den stellvertretenen Spurensucher  der heutigen Tour, der uns einige Wege zeigte die noch unbekannt für die Mitfahrer waren.
Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende, bis demnächst zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## windsurfenXXL (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Udo1,

danke nochmals für die schöne Tour und dass du auch an so schönes Wetter gedacht hast!

P.S.: Hast du noch ein paar Tourdaten, da ja meine Batterie vom Fahrradcomputer den Geist aufgab?

Danke und LG
T-Mobile Markus


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Markus,


windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1,
> 
> danke nochmals für die schöne Tour und dass du auch an so schönes Wetter gedacht hast!
> 
> ...


ich hatte mein Tacho nicht genullt. Aber es waren so ca. 47 km und 11,5 km/h Durchschnitt.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

hatte heute bei dem schönen Sonnenschein eine Spontantour mit dem Christian durchgeführt. Die Tour führte uns von Niederpleis in Richtung Haus Ölgarten durch den Wald also durch das Dreiländereck.
Buisdorf - Niederpleis- Hennef. Weiter über Söven - Hoven -Westerhausen ins Hanfbachtal und zurück nach Siegburg. Das Wetter war hervorragend mit herrlicher Fernsicht.


----------



## bibi1952 (10. Dezember 2006)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1,
> 
> danke nochmals für die schöne Tour und dass du auch an so schönes Wetter gedacht hast!
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus,
meine Suunto S6 zeigte gefahrene 609 hm an. Aufgrund der tiefen Trails (Schlamm ohne Ende!!!!) sagten mir meine Beine "gefahrene 1000 hm". Trotzdem war es sehr schön.
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (10. Dezember 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo Werner habe dein LMB gelesen , habe mich aber früher auf die Socken und habe das Schlingenbachtal  in Vilkerath unter die Lupe genommen bin dann über Marialinden ins Naafbachtal  ( stellenweise ging gar nichts mehr, zu viel Schlamm  ) bin dann in Bloch hochgefahren . Da war es dann 18:20 Uhr . Einige Steckenabschnitte kenne ich die du gefahren bist  , andere würde ich gerne mal kennen lernen . Aber ich bin nicht gerade der Schnellste und Tageslicht würde ich bevorzugen . Also wenn du mal Lust und Zeit hast ( auch unter der Woche , bin Schichtarbeiter ) könnte man mal treffen.


Hallo,
das Schlingenbachtal bin ich auch lange nicht mehr gefahren. Habe einmal eine Tour von Donrath über alle möglichen Trails entlang der Agger bis Vilkerath gemacht und bin durch das Schlingenbachtal irgenwie auf dem kleinen Heckberg (wußte nicht wor ich war, keine Karte) gelandet. Von dort wieder über Wiese und Wald durchs Naafbachtal nach Kreuznaaf. Gerne würde hier mit Dir eine fahrbare Rundstrecke zusammenbauen. Leider bin ich bis Weihnachtet beruflich sehr im Stress und habe erst nach den Weihnachtstagen wieder Zeit. Ich melde mich dann.
VG Werner


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Werner


bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Schlingenbachtal bin ich auch lange nicht mehr gefahren. Habe einmal eine Tour von Donrath über alle möglichen Trails entlang der Agger bis Vilkerath gemacht und bin durch das Schlingenbachtal irgenwie auf dem kleinen Heckberg (wußte nicht wor ich war, keine Karte) gelandet. Von dort wieder über Wiese und Wald durchs Naafbachtal nach Kreuznaaf. Gerne würde hier mit Dir eine fahrbare Rundstrecke zusammenbauen. Leider bin ich bis Weihnachtet beruflich sehr im Stress und habe erst nach den Weihnachtstagen wieder Zeit. Ich melde mich dann.
> VG Werner


nach den Weihnachtstagen wäre gut. Ich würde dabei sein bei einer Erkundungsrunde.
PS: Mir ging es nach unserer Tour ähnlich, so einen Muskelkater in den Unter- und Oberschenkeln hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## windsurfenXXL (10. Dezember 2006)

Hi Werner und Udo,

danke für die Infos...
...schon erstaunlich nur ein paar km Luftlinie habe ich fast 30Jahre gewohnt, aber das Wenigerbachtal kannte ich kein Stück (nichtmal vom Namen)

Bis demnächst
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Udo!

Dein Tourbericht vom Samstag hört sich ja wirklich sehr interessant an. Besonders der Teil mit den extremen Abfahrten lässt mein Herz höher schlagen. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir diesen Teil irgendwann einmal bei einer Bike & Run-Tour nachfahren könnten. Schade, dass ich weder an dieser noch an der geplanten Sonntagsvormittagstour teilnehmen konnte. Dafür war ich am Sonntagnachmittag noch unterwegs. Habe eine Deiner Bike & Run-Touren von vor einigen Wochen nachgefahren und noch die ein oder andere Variante eingefügt. Ich wollte ja unbedingt noch mal die Abfahrt von Heisterschoß/Happerschoß runter nach Allner mitnehmen. In einer schnellen Rechtskurve dieser Abfahrt hat´s mich dann allerdings nach einem Vorderradrutscher ausgehebelt und ich lag unvermittelt im Schlamm. War aber halb so wild und ich konnte meine Fahrt problemlos fortsetzen. Musste mein Bike allerdings vorher noch von allerhand Dreck befreien. Bin dann nach der Abfahrt gleich wieder links hoch gefahren, um mir noch den Tannentrail zu gönnen. Hoch nach Altenbödingen hab ich´s wegen des Einbruchs der Dunkelheit leider nicht mehr geschafft. Freue mich schon auf Samstag auf die nächste, von Dir geführte Bike & Run Tour!

Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## Udo1 (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Peter


petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> 
> .... Freue mich schon auf Samstag auf die nächste, von Dir geführte Bike & Run Tour!
> 
> ...


bin leider nicht da. Fahre schon in den Morgenstunden zu meinen Enkel, er hat seinen 1.Geburtstag  und bleibe bis zum 26.12.2006 in den neuen Bundesländern. Bei mir geht es erst wieder ab 27.12. 
Für den 31.12. steht schon eine Silvestertour von mir im LMB . Für den 30.12. überlege ich mir noch eine Tour, werde sie rechtzeitig ins LMB stellen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. Dezember 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter
> 
> bin leider nicht da. Fahre schon in den Morgenstunden zu meinen Enkel, er hat seinen 1.Geburtstag  und bleibe bis zum 26.12.2006 in den neuen Bundesländern. Bei mir geht es erst wieder ab 27.12.
> Für den 31.12. steht schon eine Silvestertour von mir im LMB . Für den 30.12. überlege ich mir noch eine Tour, werde sie rechtzeitig ins LMB stellen.



Hallo Udo!

Dann wünsche ich Dir jetzt schon mal schöne Feiertage im Kreise der Familie!
Bis nach Weihnachten!

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

die nächste Bike & Runtour findet am 30.12.2006 statt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3790


----------



## bibi1952 (14. Dezember 2006)

Nightride Naafbachtal
Gestern abend fanden sich 2 Mitfahrer am Treffpunkt Rammes Grünland in Donrath ein und wir fuhren zusammen aufgrund der Nässe die gleiche Strecke wie letzte Woche. Außer einem Batteriewechsel war alles gut verlaufen. 
Daten: 23 km, 409 hm, 1:36 h
Vielen Dank an meine Mitfahrer.
VG Werner


----------



## Beach90 (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi Udo ,
wie siehts denn bei den Bike&Run Touren mit der Technik aus ? Lohnt es sich dafür von Windeck hoch nach Siegburg zu kommen ?

Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Dezember 2006)

Meine heutige Tour führte mich nach Vilkerath . Den Weg dorthin bin ich an der Agger entlang gefahren mehr oder weniger nah  ( 30 cm.  100 m ) In Vilkerath bin ich an der Strasse entlang und bin den Schlingenbach rauf gefahren. Dann nach Landwehr rauf über Krampenhöhe nach Marialinden. Dort weiter nach Meegen über diverse Trails zur Blindennaafer Mühle. Jetzt durch das Naafbachtal ( stellenweise sehr verschlammt  ) bis ich unterhalb von Holl war. Dann über die Brücke nach Mohlscheid . Böser Fehler   strecke total verschlammt und mit diversen Baumstätten versehen , also war schieben angesagt  . Nach 10min. durch den dunkeln Wald ( 18:00 Uhr ) endlich einen Forstweg entdeckt und weiter nach Mohlscheid. Dann zur Ingersauler Mühle und ab nach Hause.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Kettenfresser,


Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Meine heutige Tour führte mich nach Vilkerath . Den Weg dorthin bin ich an der Agger entlang gefahren mehr oder weniger nah  ( 30 cm.  100 m ) In Vilkerath bin ich an der Strasse entlang und bin den Schlingenbach rauf gefahren. Dann nach Landwehr rauf über Krampenhöhe nach Marialinden. Dort weiter nach Meegen über diverse Trails zur Blindennaafer Mühle. Jetzt durch das Naafbachtal ( stellenweise sehr verschlammt  ) bis ich unterhalb von Holl war. Dann über die Brücke nach Mohlscheid . Böser Fehler  strecke total verschlammt und mit diversen Baumstätten versehen , also war schieben angesagt  . Nach 10min. durch den dunkeln Wald ( 18:00 Uhr ) endlich einen Forstweg entdeckt und weiter nach Mohlscheid. Dann zur Ingersauler Mühle und ab nach Hause.


habe mir Deine Tour auf der Karte angesehen  und schlage vor, das wir im Januar, wenn Dein Schichtplan es erlaubt, die Tour mal zusammen fahren sollten. Nicht an dem Wochenende20./21.01.


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Dezember 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kettenfresser,
> 
> habe mir Deine Tour auf der Karte angesehen  und schlage vor, das wir im Januar, wenn Dein Schichtplan es erlaubt, die Tour mal zusammen fahren sollten. Nicht an dem Wochenende20./21.01.


Können wir gerne machen , ich gebe dir dann bescheid Udo  

Wer am Sonntag ne ruhige Runde drehen will hier lang . Ist aber nichts besonderes ne 0815 Tour


----------



## Udo1 (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

hier das neue Schutzblech zum aufpumpen.







http://www.radsportscout.de/eurobike-2006-das-aufblasbare-schutzblech-von-topeak/


----------



## Schutzblech (17. Dezember 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier das neue Schutzblech zum aufpumpen.



Kann gar nicht sein. Erstens sehe ich so nicht aus, zweitens bin ich sooo neu nun auch wieder nicht und drittens kann man mich nicht aufpumpen. 

Gruß vom Schutzblech.


----------



## meti (17. Dezember 2006)

wie alleine ? kein mitfahrer ! 
naja vielleicht bin ich ja mal dabei ! 
juhu plastikbike ist fertig (naja 98%)


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Dezember 2006)

*Tour rund um bzw. durch Lohmar *

Heute trafen sich am Grünland  bei bestem Winterwetter ( Trocken, 6°C ) 

Serena @ Ghosty9 

Gerd @ Vertexto

, und der Guide Sven @ Kettenfresser zur einer sehr gemütlichen Runde um Lohmar . Pünktlich starteten wir und machen uns auf den Weg in den Lohmarer Wald. Dann ging es hoch zum HCM  , dieser wurden dann bewältigt ( ganz schön rutschig im Winter  ). Weiter ging es zum Pferde-DH durch den Wald zur Hauptstr. Weiter durch die Wahner Heide nach Troisdorf zum Leyenmeiher. Dieser wurde zu 1/3 umrundet und rauf ging es zum SB in der Heide . Anschließend ging es zur Uphill -Rampe . Gerd testete die Rampe  , aber aufgrund der Witterung war ein vor rankommen so gut wie unmöglich  ( Nicht schlecht Gerd  ). Jetzt noch Am alten Wasser runter und an der Agger ging es Richtung Ausgangspunkt. 

Fazit:
- ca. 27 Km , 250 hm - in 2:09:00 Std.  
- Schöne ruhige Runde nach der 3. Frühschicht 

Ich hoffe es hat meine Mitstreitern Spaß gemacht in Lohmar rumzukurven !!!


----------



## meti (17. Dezember 2006)

ups doch nicht alleine ! 
naja hauptsache euch hat es spaß gemacht !


----------



## Ghosty9 (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Sven,

Deine Tour war wieder klasse   , HCM, Pferde DH  Tempo genau richtig und natürlich nette Mitfahrer  
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich sehr gern wieder dabei  

viele Grüße
Serena


----------



## Vertexto (19. Dezember 2006)

Ups,
wo ist denn mein Beitrag abgeblieben? 
Na ja , dann schreib ich`s eben nochmal.
Also Sven ich kannte die gegend doch schon von diversen ausfahrten mit Pepin,
trotzdem war es sehr schön,da es doch recht gemütlich zur sache ging war ich nacher auch nicht zu platt für die Sauna. 
Bei gelegenheit komme ich gerne wieder,wenn ich darf ? 
Viele Grüße
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (23. Dezember 2006)

so dann will ich auch mal allen hier bei meinen Wahnerheide MTBlern ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein gutes neues Jahr bin dann nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Dezember 2006)

Tourbericht zur *Drei Täler Tour *

Heute trafen sich bei bestem Winterwetter ( trocken , 4°C ) am P+R Parkplatz Grünland folgende Personen.

[email protected] Bibi1952

Und der Guide [email protected] Kettenfresser
Heute Stand das Aggertal - Schlingenbachtal und Naafbachtal auf dem Programm. 
Es wurde sich gemütlich eingerollt über das Don. Wäldchen . Weiter an Reelsiefen und Hitzhof vorbei. Am Agger Schlösschen wurde erstmals Bekanntschaft mit der Agger gemacht  . Weiter Richtung Schloss Auel nach Neuhonrath. 
Hier wurde über ein Wiesenpfad der erste Trail-Abschnitt angefahren . Dieser entpuppte sich als sehr verblock ( ein paar mal musste ich schieben) . An der Overather Schule angekommen wurde der zweite Trail-Abschnitt in Angriff genommen. Kurz über die Strasse und schon wartete der dritte Abschnitt der uns kurz von Bernsau wieder ausspukte.  Und weiter ging es auf den vierten und letzte Abschnitt. Dieser entließ uns in Vilkerath.  
Jetzt war Pause angesagt. Anschließend kurz an der Strasse entlang zum Einstieg es Schlingenbachtals. Diese wurde brav stetig Raufgefahren  wo wir dann in Kaltenborn ankamen. Jetzt noch zum kl. Heckberg rauf und die erste Hälfte der Tour war erledigt . Ab hier nahm Bibi das Heft in die Hand . Über Siebelsnaaf , Abelsnaaf und Schommelsnaaf ging es nach Neverdorf. Dort wurde dann mal in die Karte Geschaut  ( übriges nicht das erste mal heute) . Aber schnell war der Weg gefunden und weiter ging es nach Strünkerhof zur Fischermühle. Anschleißend wurde über Növerhof die Blindennaafer Mühle angefahren. 
Jetzt war das Naafbachtal an der reihe. Durch das teilweise sehr 
verschlampte Tal  ging es zur Ingersauler Mühle. Weiter an der Naaf entlang bis nach Weeg. Dort wurde es dann noch mal steil und Bibi zeigte mir noch den ein oder anderen neuen Pfad  bis und unsere Wege in Mackenbach trennten. 

Dank an meine Mitfahrer der immer brav an meiner Seite war , auch wenn ich es mal sehr gemütlich angegangen bin. 

Fazit:
-Schöne Tour mit 14 km/h  . Dabei wollte ich doch heute sehr langsam fahren. 
-Bibi fährt auch durch den tiefsten Schlamm. 
Hier noch die Tourauswertung (mit meinen Anfahrts sowie Abfahrtsweg)  



Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## bibi1952 (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Sven,
danke für die schöne Tour.
 Die Trails an der Agger entlang werden immer interessanter. Wegbreiten von <20 cm und daneben steiler Abhang ins Wasser verlangen volle Konzentration und feines Lenkgefühl, sorgen aber für ein gewisses Nervenkitzel.
Tröste dich Sven: Mit einem Gesamtgewicht von <85 kg (Fahrer, Bike, Rucksack) und 2,25er NobbyNic`s hat man im Schlamm gewisse Vorteile. Dies mußte auch shon "Udo1" im Naafbachtal erfahren.
Gerne würde ich die Tour nochmal mit der Variante "Wanderweg 6" zum Heckberg rauf fahren. Melde Dich, wenn Du wieder kannst!
Viele Grüsse
Werner


----------



## Udo1 (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Sven,


bibi1952 schrieb:


> .....
> Tröste dich Sven: Mit einem Gesamtgewicht von <85 kg (Fahrer, Bike, Rucksack) und 2,25er NobbyNic`s hat man im Schlamm gewisse Vorteile. Dies mußte auch shon "Udo1" im Naafbachtal erfahren....
> Werner


ja Sven , ich kann Werner seine Worte nur bestätigen. Das ist nunmal so mit dem Gewicht und den Schlamm und jetzt nach den Weihnachtstagen noch schlimmer.


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

heute starteten bei der letzten Bike & Runtour im Jahr 2006 bei Regen und Schlamm die harten drei
Udo1
Mufflon
Christian
zur Tour durch das Siebengebirge.
Die Anfahrt war schon prikelnd im warsten Sinne des Wortes. Der Regen prikelte förmlich auf Regenjacke, Hose und Brille. Nach dem Start 13.30 Uhr
meinte der Wettergott es gut mit uns, der Regen hörte auf. Es ging über NIEDERPLEIS am Golfplatz vorbei zur Dollendorfer Hardt. Weiter am Kloster HEISTERBACHROTH vorbei zum Petersberg hoch. Zwischendurch noch den Weg von Ästen befreit . Vom Petersberg ging es in rasanter Abfahrt, es ist schon interessant wie der Dreck hinter die Brille gelangt , am Einkehrhaus vorbei zum Fuße des Ölberges. Auf Grund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit und inbetracht der Tatsache, das nur ich eine Heimbringerleuchte dabei hatte, entschloß ich mich die Bezwingung des Ölberges auszusetzen und die Heimfahrt anzutreten. Nach guten 43 km auf schlammigen Wegen kamen wir kurz vor der Dunkelheit wieder in Siegburg an.










Zum Ausziehen wurden mir 12 Bodenfliesen zugewiesen . Hat aber gereicht. 
Es war eine schöne dreckige Tour die echt Spaß gemacht hat.
Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2007. Bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
am letzten Tag des Jahres trafen sich, jetzt schon zur traditionellen Silvesertour, durch die Wahner-Heide am Startplatz Parkplatz Stallberg vor der B56:
Udo1 @ Udo
Sibby08 @ Udo
Cheetah @ Frank
Konfuzius @ Frank
Birkenstoffel
ultra2de @ Jens
Christian




v.l.n.r.
Sibby08, Cheetah, Christian, Konfuzius, ultra2de, Birkenstoffel
udo1
Es ging bei idealen Radlerwetter und so bei 12°C zum Aufwärmen den Wurzeltrail an den Lohmaerteichen entlang in Richtung ALTENRATH.
















Weiter über den ZIEGENBERG und den Ziegenbergtrail wieder zur Agger runter. Von hier ging es an der Agger entlang mit steilen Anstieg hoch zum SCHARFEBERG. Auf neuen Weg wieder runter an die SÜLZ. 















Von hier ging es weiter über die SÜLZ bis zur MEIGERMÜHLE. Von dort auf starken matschigen Anstieg hoch bis nach WIELPÜTZ, hier kamen die ersten Sonnenstrahlen durch die Wolkendecke. Nach überqueren der L84 ging es den steilen Aggertrail runter zur Aggerbrücke in DONRATH. Weiter durch LOHMAR, hoch hinauf zum INGERBERG und weiter über ALGERT nach BIRK, wo es eigentlich im Bürgerhaus Glühwein geben sollte. Es gab alles andere, von Kaffe über selbstgebackenen Kuchen, Würstchen, Kölsch und alkoholfreie Getränke, aber Glühwein gab es leider nicht. 





Nachdem wir uns ein wenig mit anderen Getränken und Kuchen gestärkt hatten, ging es weiter zum Einstieg HCM .
Der HCM wurde von allen bezwungen, 









der Reiterhoftrail wurde gefahren, das ausrollen ist jetzt nicht mehr prikelnd, da ein großer Baum quer zur Fahrrichtung liegt . Es ist Ausweichen auf den Reitweg angesagt. Nach ca. 2 Stunden und 41 Minuten trafen wir wieder am Ausgangspunkt ein.
Mir hat es wie immer Spaß gemacht mit Euch zu fahren. Euch allen und allen Radlern einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und alles Gute im Jahr 2007. 
Fahrt im Jahr 2007 schön Material schonend es wird nichts billiger.


----------



## sibby08 (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
Es war eine schöne Runde heute. Entgegen den Erwartungen hat das Wetter ja sehr gut mitgespielt. Letztes Jahr sind wir die Tour im Schnee und heute bei fast sommerlichen Temperaturen gefahren. Das es in Birk keinen Glühwein bei dem Wetter gab kann man ja verstehen, stattdessen gab es ja der Witterung entsprechend auch ein kühles Blondes  . Im HCM gab es für mich heute eine Premiere, ich habe das erstemal die 2. Schlüsselstelle fahrend bezwungen, naja den neuen Weg der rechts vorbei geht (ist aber auch nicht ohne).
Ich wünsche auch allen einen gutes, sturz und knitterfreies Jahr 2007.


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Udo,
hallo Mitfahrer,

es war eine wirklich schöne Tour im für mich unbekannten Terrain.
Vielen Dank und gerne wieder.

Allen einen guten Rutsch und ein schönes 2007.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Konfuzius (1. Januar 2007)

Allen ein frohes neues Jahr!

Und an Udo vielen Dank für die Silvestertour! War echt Klasse, ich werde sicher öfters mal bei Dir mitfahren. 
Leider ist für mich die Anfahrt ziemlich weit, gestern warens insgesamt 84 km...

Aber HCM ist auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert  

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo an alle,
was ist los? Dieses Forum ist so still; keine Touren am Wochende und sonst tut sich nichts. Man meint; alles ist im Winterschlaf.
Ich habe ein Projekt im Kopf, was verwirklicht werden sollte. 
Im Lohmarer Wald kann der HCM durch die alte Sandgrube bis zum Trail am Auelsbach verlängert werden. Eine Trasse habe ich erkundet, muss nur von Totholz freigeräumt werden. Wer hat Lust mitzumachen?
VG Werner


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo Bibi1952,


bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> was ist los? Dieses Forum ist so still; keine Touren am Wochende und sonst tut sich nichts. Man meint; alles ist im Winterschlaf....


kann man das nicht verschieben, habe morgen vor Richtung VILKERATH -Weg <5 - X29 - HÜLSEN - >12 - HECKBERG - X22 - X29 NAAFBACHTAL - SIEGBURG zu fahren. 
 Abfahrt ab Siegburg 09.00 Uhr - LOHMAR Grünberg ca. gegen 09:30 Uhr


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Januar 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Bibi1952,
> 
> kann man das nicht verschieben, habe morgen vor Richtung VILKERATH -Weg <5 - X29 - HÜLSEN - >12 - HECKBERG - X22 - X29 NAAFBACHTAL - SIEGBURG zu fahren.
> Abfahrt ab Siegburg 09.00 Uhr - LOHMAR Grünberg ca. gegen 09:30 Uhr



Hi Udo1,
kann morgen nicht, muss im Büro arbeiten. Viel Spass auf der geplanten Tour.
VG Werner


----------



## Udo1 (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo,


bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hi Udo1,
> kann morgen nicht, muss im Büro arbeiten. Viel Spass auf der geplanten Tour.
> VG Werner


war eine hervorragende Tour am Sonnabend. Schlamm ohne Ende, die Abfahrten naß, glitschig und unschön zu fahren . Dazu noch der Regen, der zum Nachmittag hin immer stärker wurde .
Dafür war der heutige Sonntag das genaue Gegenteil, zumindestens vom Wetter her gesehen .
Zusammen mit dem Christian haben wir den Bereich HÖFFERHOF, MACKENBACH,  STOLZENBACH, WAHLSCHEID und NEUHOHNRAD erkundet.





Die Trail waren genauso feucht und schlammig wie am Vortag.









Am Aggerbogen konte man schon recht gut das stetige ansteigen der Agger sehen.




Auf der ganzen Tour diesmal Sonne satt.





Wir wurden heute mit herrlichen Aussichten für die letzten Regentage entschädigt.

Nächste Woche am 13.01.07 ab 13:30 Uhr findet die erste Bike & Runtour im Jahr 2007 statt. Diesmal soll es in die o.g. Region gehen.

Gedachte Strecke nachfolgend:


----------



## windsurfenXXL (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo Udo,

nicht schlecht eure Bilder von Heute...wußte ich nicht, sonst wäre ich mitgefahren...aber egal, war dafür joggen und sonst noch zur Mum ins Krankenhaus gecruist!

Evtl. würde ich gern am 13.1. mitfahren...ich trage mich aber erst dann gegen Ende dieser Woche ein, dann weiß ich es definitiv!


----------



## bibi1952 (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
gestern fuhr ich alleine durch den Lohmarer Wald. Nach den Ingerbergtrails ging es noch 1,5 h über die Forstwege. Besser hätte ich eine kurze Hose angezogen, denn 13° Außentemperatur war schweißtreibend. Trotzdem wurden ca. 220 hm erreicht. 
In den nächsten 3 Wochen werde ich keinen Nightride mehr anbieten, da ich zum Skifahren möchte (wenn endlich Schnee kommt????).
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. Januar 2007)

Na dann viel Spaß 


bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gestern fuhr ich alleine durch den Lohmarer Wald. Nach den Ingerbergtrails ging es noch 1,5 h über die Forstwege. Besser hätte ich eine kurze Hose angezogen, denn 13° Außentemperatur war schweißtreibend. Trotzdem wurden ca. 220 hm erreicht.
> In den nächsten 3 Wochen werde ich keinen Nightride mehr anbieten, da ich zum Skifahren möchte (wenn endlich Schnee kommt????).
> VG Werner


und komme ohne Knochenbrüche wieder.


----------



## Mc Wade (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo Udo (1),

danke nochmal für eine schöne Tour auf neuen Wegen/Trails - werde mich bestimmt, demnächst wieder einer von Dir geführten Tour anschliessen.

Gruss

Willibald


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2007)

Danke Willibald,
das es Dir gefallen hat.


Mc Wade schrieb:


> Hallo Udo (1),
> 
> danke nochmal für eine schöne Tour auf neuen Wegen/Trails - werde mich bestimmt, demnächst wieder einer von Dir geführten Tour anschliessen.
> 
> ...


Und hier ein kurzer Tourbericht, diesmal ohne Fotos und ohne Höhenmeterangabe.
Es trafen sich zur ersten Bike & Runtour im Jahr 2007 um 13.30 Uhr
Udo1,
Mc Wade,
Mufflon und
Windsurfen XXL.
Die Tour wurde so wie veröffentlicht im ersten Teil gefahren. Bis zum ROTSBERG bei KREUZNAAF ging es immer schön an der mit viel Wasser gefüllten AGGER entlang. Das erklimmen des ROTSBERGES haben wir nach einigen Metern wieder abgebrochen, der ehemalge Weg führte ins Nirvana. Statt dessen bogen wir bei HAUSEN ab, um uns wieder den Berg Richtung HÖFFERHOF DORPMHÜHLE hoch zu quälen. Es ging dann weiter durch das STOLZENBACHTAL.




Die Strecke führte uns weiter über MÜNCHHOF - KATARINENBACH und SCHÖNENBERG zu den schönen Trails in das Waldstück HÖFEN/ NEUHOHNRATH. Auf Grund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit entschloß ich mich die weitere Tour etwas abzuändern. Von NEUHONRATH ging es auf der alten Straße zum Golfplatz, weiter WAHLSCHEID, diesmal an linken Ufer der AGGER weiter bis zum SCHIFFARTH. Hier ging es weiter auf Wirtschaftswegen Richtung OBERSCHEID und MUCHENSIEFEN. In der Gammersbachermühle wurde eine kurze Rast mit Kaffe und Glühwein eingelegt. Nach der Rast ging es zügig durch das schlammige Tal weiter bis zur Burg SÜLZ. Über ALENRATH und südwestlich des SCHARFENBERGES ging es wieder zur AGGER und weiter bis zum Zielpunkt SIEGBURG.
Das Wetter war ideal, einige Streckenabschnitte waren noch nicht abgetrocknet, die schmalen Wege waren aber noch gut passierbar.
Mir hat es Spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren, ein schönes Radlerwochenende und vielleicht bis in 14 Tagen zur nächsten Bike & Runtour.


----------



## windsurfenXXL (13. Januar 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Danke Willibald,
> das es Dir gefallen hat.
> 
> Und hier ein kurzer Tourbericht, diesmal ohne Fotos und ohne Höhenmeterangabe.
> ...



Hallo Udo1, hallo Mitfahrer,

herzlichen Dank für den sehr angemen Nachmittag...was will man mehr 13Grad Celsius, Kein Regen, sehr schönen Strecke und nette Mitfahrer.

P.S.: es waren gefühlte 700HM aber tatsächlich nru 405...aber egal, hauptsache es hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

heute ging es mal bei schönstem Radlerwetter mit meinen Mitfahrer, den Christian, gemütlich von Siegburg an der Agger und Sieg entlang bis zur Siegfähre. 




Die Sonne zeichnete unserer Schatten auf den Weg, es war einfach herrlich an diesem Vormittag.









Nach guten 2,5 Stunden gemütlichen strampelns kamen wir wieder in Siegburg an.
Es hat alles gepasst, Sonne war da , starker Wind von vorn  auf der ersten Etappe, dafür für die Rückfahrt Rückenwind . Wie gesagt es war ein Klasse Sonntagmorgen.


----------



## Pepin (15. Januar 2007)

So nachdem ich mein MTB halbwegs repariert habe (leider kein geld für ein neues) bin ich wieder back und will morgen mal den wiedereinstieg vollziehen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3950


----------



## sibby08 (15. Januar 2007)

Ja, richtig super Wetter war das gestern. Ich war zwar nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs, dafür habe ich aber mit Frau und Hunden den HCM bezwungen (keine Sorge, von meinen Dogs gibbet da keine Hinterlassenschaften). Es ist wirklich sehr interessant den mal zu Fuss zu erleben. Man sieht Dinge, die einen sonst verborgen bleiben . Z.B. ein schmahler Pfad auf der anderen Bach Seite im ersten Bereich des HCM. Ich werde diesen bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal näher erkunden wie weit der fahrbar ist. Sehr interessant war, das nicht ein Biker an uns vorbei gekommen ist (zur besten Früh-Nachmittagszeit), stattdessen jede Menge Fussgänger  . Na ja bei dem Fussgänger Verkehr vielleicht auch besser so. 
Ich will jetzt die Pferde nicht scheu machen, aber wenn ich mir so an verschiedenen Stellen die Markierungen an den Bäumen ansehe, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen das unser so beliebter HCM bald nicht mehr das ist was er heute ist! Es sieht so aus als würde an manchen Stellen eine breite Schneise geschlagen  .


----------



## Splash (16. Januar 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt die Pferde nicht scheu machen, aber wenn ich mir so an verschiedenen Stellen die Markierungen an den Bäumen ansehe, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen das unser so beliebter HCM bald nicht mehr das ist was er heute ist! Es sieht so aus als würde an manchen Stellen eine breite Schneise geschlagen  .



Wenn das ein definierter Radweg wird, muss ja auch n Streufahrzeug da lang kommen ...


----------



## Udo1 (17. Januar 2007)

Nein,


Splash schrieb:


> Wenn das ein definierter Radweg wird, muss ja auch n Streufahrzeug da lang kommen ...


 
ein Radweg soll es wohl nicht werden, wäre problematisch mit Hollandrädern,
aber wie vor einigen Wochen im "KÖLN SIEG ANZEIGER" stand, denkt man darüber nach den HCM zur ausgewiesener MTB-Strecke/ Weg zu machen.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
für den 20.01. kleine Trecking/ MTB Tour? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3956


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo, 
habe gestern nachmittag mit meiner Frau eine Walkingrunde im Naafbachtal gedreht. Die Wege und Trails sehen schrecklich aus, überall liegen Bäume und dicke Äste quer. Das Walking wurde zu einem Hindernislauf. Auch die Straße von Kreuznaaf nach Grimberg hoch ist noch wegen Windbruch gesperrt.
Vorerst wird ein Biken auf den Trails nicht möglich sein, da müssen erst Leute mit der Kettensäge ran.
Viele Grüsse
Werner


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
bin heute wie angekündigt mit Mufflon nach Köln zum Kölsch trinken gefahren. 10.00 Uhr war Treffpunkt in Siegburg, wir warteten noch 10 Minuten auf den 3. Mitfahrer und fuhren dann ohne ihn los. Bis ALTENRATH war das Wetter mit leichten Nieselregen durchsetzt. In Höhe der Altenrahter Teiche sah der Wald fürchterlich aus.





Die Trails werden für Wochen unpassierbar sein. Im Wald trafen wir noch Kettenfresser mit der Motorsäge, aber leider nicht zum Wege aufräumen, sondern um Kaminholz zu sägen.
Nach dem Abbiegen in die Wahner Heide, galt es Bäume zu überqueren und auszuweichen. Hier entfleuchte bei Mufflon die Luft aus dem Hinterrad.









Nach Schlauchwechsel ging es weiter mit Hürden. Aufsteigen, absteigen tragen wechselte sich in einem fort ab.
Nach passieren der A3 bogen wir gleich in Richtung Köln ab. Der Königsforst begrüßte und mit querliegenden Bäumen.
Auf dem Radweg kamen wir zügig nach DEUZ 




und über die Brücke zur Domplatte.
Am Rheinufer gönnten wir uns ein Kölsch, war ja auch der Zweck der Tour.









Danach ging es am Schokoladenmuseum vorbei über die nächste Eisenbahnbrücke wieder auf die Sonnenseite des Rheins. Rechtsrheinisch ging es dann wieder zurück, bei teilweise starken Böen von vorn und von der Seite.




Die Sieg hat im Mündungsbereich schon ordentlich Hochwasser. Die Siegfähre steht aber noch nicht unter Wasser. Der Radweg links der Sieg ist wegen Überschwemmung nicht mehr befahrbar. So schlängelte wir uns über MENDEN nach SIEGBURG zurück.




Am Siegwehr rauscht das Wasser ordentlich runter, wie man sehen kann.




Hier ereilte Mufflon der zweite Plattfuß, wieder hinten, auf unser heutigen Tour und das ca. 2 km Luftlinie von der Haustür entfernt.
Es war eine schöne Tour bei einigermaßen ordentlichen Wetter.
Allen ein schönes Radlerwochenende.


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. Januar 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> für den 20.01. kleine Trecking/ MTB Tour?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3956



Hallo Udo1,

irgendetwas ist da heute wohl schiefgelaufen,es fing schon damit an dass ich mir nicht den genauen Treffpunkt aufgeschrieben hatte sondern ich wußte nur noch Parkplatz Zeithstraße,also parkte ich an dem 1. Parkplatz Zeithstraße / Ecke B 56 ( dort war ich um 9.55 Uhr ) von da aus fuhr ich dann die Zeithstraße Stadteinwärts und schaute mir jeden Parkplatz an habe Euch aber leider nicht gefunden.
Darauf hin fuhr ich wieder zum Parkplatz zurück und drehte eine eigene Runde ( war auch nicht schlecht ) durch den Staatsforst Siegburg über den A1 und  A2 nach Lohmar-Mitte,den Bergweg nach Algert über Birk, Hochhausen, Pohlhausen,Bruchhausen,Neunkirchen-Renzert,Nieder-Wennerscheid, Seelscheid, Stein,Kranüchel, Nieder-Wennerscheid, entlang dem Wahnbach über Neunkirchen-Renzert Richtung Remschoß dann über FAB`s nach Happerschoss bis runter an die Sieg von daaus über Seligenthal zur Wahnbachtalsperre ( mit Niedrigwasser ) dann in Richtung Heide und von daaus  durch den wald auf FAB zurück zum Parkplatz.
Alles in allem eine schöne Tour leider nur alleine.

Meine Tourdaten:  67,47 km  692 HM  Fahrzeit 3h 56min.

Schönen Gruß an Udo1 und seine Mitfahrer

Bernhard II


----------



## Udo1 (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo Bernhard,


bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1,
> 
> irgendetwas ist da heute wohl schiefgelaufen,es fing schon damit an dass ich mir nicht den genauen Treffpunkt aufgeschrieben hatte sondern ich wußte nur noch Parkplatz Zeithstraße,also parkte ich an dem 1. Parkplatz Zeithstraße / Ecke B 56 ( dort war ich um 9.55 Uhr ) von da aus fuhr ich dann die Zeithstraße Stadteinwärts und schaute mir jeden Parkplatz an habe Euch aber leider nicht gefunden.
> ...
> Bernhard II


es wird schon nochmal klappen. Ich hatte Deine Telefonnummer zwar aufgeschrieben, aber nicht mitgenommen. Wichtig ist, das Du eine schöne Tour hattest.


----------



## Mufflon (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo Udo,

nochmal danke für die Kölsch-Tour . Dummerweise musste ich ja die letzten 2 km noch laufen....und so hat mich der Platzregen auf den letzen paar hundert Meter bis zur Haustür noch voll erwischt. Zum Glück hatten wir auf der Fahrt ja richtig schönes Radlerwetter. 

Zu Hause hab ich dann die 2 durchlöcherten Schläuche geflickt und einen ca. 3 cm sauberen Schnitt im Mantel entdeckt .

Und wir sind heute übrigens an dem Restaurant "Tungs" vorbeigefahren. Dort findet nächste Woche der Stammtisch statt. Das war in der Nähe wo wir zwecks Überflutung umkehren mussten.

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Udo1 (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
heute um 10.00 Uhr startete ich mit den Christian zu einer MTB- Strassentour ohne Waldanteil von Siegburg über VINXEL 




nach OBERDOLLENDORF- KÖWI. DerAusblick von der Höhe Parkplatz VINXEL rüber nach HÖVEN war einfach herrlich anzuschauen. Der Wind machte einen aber ganz schön zu schaffen. Sogar Bergab musste noch getreten werden, da es sonst schnell zum Stillstand des Vorder und Hinterrades gekommen wäre.





Am Rhein ging es dann immer mit einem ordentlichen Gegenwind nach BONN zurück.




Nach 2Std und 45 Minuten waren wir wieder in Siegburg zurück. Immerhin 11 WP für den Sonntag Vormittag .


----------



## Udo1 (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
am Sonnabend den 27.01.07 um 13.30 Uhr startet die nächste Bke & Run Tour. Treffpunkt wie immer in der Luisenstraße 29. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3968

Aber am Freitag den 26.01. um 19.00 Uhr ist noch der Radlerstammtisch 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3871


----------



## Pepin (26. Januar 2007)

mal schauen wie das wetter morgen ausschaut


----------



## bibi1952 (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
gestern abend um 20:00 Uhr bin ich noch im ca. 5-7 cm tiefen Schnee bei 
-0,5 ° ins Naafbachtal gestartet. Von Donrath aus über die Dornhecke, Kreuznnaaf, über den Hauptweg im Naafbachtal bis Dorpmühle, danach hoch nach Höffen und über den Wurzeltrail hinunter nach Neuhonrath. Die Wege waren noch jungfräulich tief verschneit und frei von umgestürzten Bäumen, Auch der Wurzeltrail von Höffen nach Neuhonrath wurde schon von dem Besitzer komplett freigeräumt und ist voll fahrbar. 
Über die Nebenwege im Aggertal kam ich dann nach 2 Stunden in Donrath ohne Sturz und ohne ...Schlamm am Bike ...... wieder zurück. Es war traumhaft schön!!!!!!
Morgen früh bin ich dann endlich zum Skifahren ins Allgäu (2 Wochen).
Viele Grüsse
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (27. Januar 2007)

jepp ich war in der heide das war richtig klasse könnte es icht immer so sein?


----------



## Udo1 (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

bin gerade von der Tour zurück.


> _Pepin:  __jepp ich war in der heide das war richtig klasse könnte es icht immer so sein?_


*Pepin das kann ich nur bestätigen.*
Start war 13.30 Uhr in der Luisenstraße 29 bei Bike & Run.
Mit dabei waren:
Petejup @ Peter und
Udo1 @ Udo
An der alten Bahntrasse ging es bis nach LOHMAR, von dort an AGGER und SÜLZ bis zum Flohberg. Ab Flohberg ging es wieder an der AGGER entlang bis zum Einstieg in das NAAFBACHTAL nach KREUZNAAF.
Hier haben wir höchstwahrscheinlich noch die Spuren im Schnee von Werner gesehen.


> _bibi1952   __Hallo,_
> _gestern abend um 20:00 Uhr bin ich noch im ca. 5-7 cm tiefen Schnee bei _
> _-0,5 ° ins Naafbachtal gestartet. Von Donrath aus über die Dornhecke, Kreuznnaaf, über den Hauptweg im Naafbachtal bis Dorpmühle..._







Peter war heute mit seinem neuen Rad unterwegs. So zu sagen war es die Jungfernfahrt. 









Die Spur die auf diesem Foto zu sehen ist, muss die vom Werner sein .
Durchs NAAFBACHTAL ging es weiter über INGERSAUL Richtung MEISENBACH. Durch ein, in der Karte, nicht benanntes Tal ging es am Bachufer bachaufwärts Richtung OHLIG. Hier konnten wir endlich unsere eigenen Spuren im Schnee hinterlassen. Es war ganz schön anstrengend, oben Schnee darunter feuchtes Laub und Matsch. Insgesamt waren zwei Bachduchquerungen dabei.









Durch den Matsch setzten sich die Klicker zu, mussten erst einmal gesäubert werden.




Und das sind unsere Spuren, ich glaube so schnell kommt dort kein Biker mehr vorbei.
Über SEELSCHEID POHLHAUSEN FRANZHÄUSCHEN ging es dann zügig nach Siegburg zurück. Es war eine schöne Strecke mit immerhin noch 40 km. Bei einem Schnitt von 13,28 km/h. Einige Bäume lagen auch noch quer über den Weg, das hat natürlich mächtig aufgehalten .




Der Geländeschnitt ab INGERSAUL wie immer ohne Kommentar   .
Und hier der Gesamtverlauf der Strecke.




Peter es hat wie immer Spaß gemacht mit Dir zu fahren, bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Pepin (27. Januar 2007)

ach mit hätte ich gewußt das da noch schnee ist wäre ich mit euch gekommen


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

war heute die SIEG stromaufwärts bis MERTEN unterwegs. Die Rücktour ging durch den Wald über STOCKUM - BRÖHL- HAPPERSCHOß - und Staumauer. Das Wetter war eigentlich o.k. Nur die Erdanziehung auf den Waldwegen muß sich verdoppelt haben . Mir kam es vor, als ob jemand unter meinem Bike einen riesigen Alumagneten eingeschaltet hat.
Meine Oberschenkel wurden ganz schön strapaziert. Dafür gibt es jetzt als Trostpflaster für die heutigen Strapazen ein oder auch zwei KÖLSCH


----------



## Pepin (28. Januar 2007)

bei mir ist noch nix an den oberschenkeln was ich strapazieren könnte 

aber so langsam wirds wieder


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Januar 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Peter es hat wie immer Spaß gemacht mit Dir zu fahren, bis zur nächsten Tour.




Hallo Udo!

Mir natürlich auch - wie immer! Sehr rücksichtsvoll von Dir, dass Du in Deinem Tourbericht nicht näher auf meinen miserablen konditionellen Zustand nach 6 Wochen Pause eingegangen bist. Vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte zwischendurch. Werde jetzt erstmal auf meiner Hausstrecke im Geistinger Wald Kondition bolzen und mich an mein neues Gefährt gewöhnen.

Schönen Gruß

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (30. Januar 2007)

heute kleine runde durch die Heide?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3992


----------



## Schnegge (30. Januar 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ... Und das sind unsere Spuren, ich glaube so schnell kommt dort kein Biker mehr vorbei...



Hallo Udo,

als alter (Noch-) Seelscheider muss ich dir da widersprechen   ... kenne die Ecke sehr gut... quasi meine Hausrunde  . Es handelt sich hier übrigens um den Holzbach mit seinem Tal  .

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Redking (30. Januar 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> als alter (Noch-) Seelscheider
> Gruß
> Jörg



Hallo Jörg, wo zieht es dich denn diesmal hin? 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (30. Januar 2007)

Danke Schnegge,


Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> als alter (Noch-) Seelscheider muss ich dir da widersprechen  ... kenne die Ecke sehr gut... quasi meine Hausrunde  . Es handelt sich hier übrigens um den Holzbach mit seinem Tal  .
> 
> ...


jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wie das Tal heißt.


----------



## Pepin (31. Januar 2007)

samstag gemüdlich durch die wahnerheide

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3998


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo Pepin,


Pepin schrieb:


> samstag gemüdlich durch die wahnerheide
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3998


 
leider etwas zu spät. Ich will am Sonnabend noch mindestens 20 WP einfahren. Werde zum Lüderich fahren.





siehe LMB:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4000


----------



## Pepin (1. Februar 2007)

*Habe für montag und dienstag schonmal wieder was ausgeschrieben.*

schaut unter Termine


----------



## Udo1 (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo Pepin,


Pepin schrieb:


> samstag gemüdlich durch die wahnerheide
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3998


habe umgeplant. Starte schon um 10.00 Uhr zu einer etwas erweiterten Runde, so das ich um 11.00 Uhr bei Dir zur Tour eintreffe.


----------



## Pepin (2. Februar 2007)

des ist ja super


----------



## stadtloewe (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Heute wollte ich das erste Mal bei euch mitfahren. Pünktlich um 10:50 Uhr erschien ich am ausgeschriebenen Treffpunkt bei Pepin. Dachte ich zumindestens!!! Mein Navi hat mich zum Grünen Weg an Ortsgrenze Mondorf / Troisdorf gelotst. Dort habe ich dann brav bis 11:10 Uhr gewartet. Als der Briefträger mir dann erklärte, dass er keinen weiteren Grünerweg in Troisdorf kennen würde war ich schon etwas frustriert. Zu allem Überfluss ist mir auch noch die Trinkblase (3 Liter) ausgelaufen  .

Pepin hat mir gerade bestätigt, dass es doch einen weiteren Grünerweg in Spich gibt. Beim nächsten Mal wird es dann hoffentlich klappen  .

Ich hoffe eure Tour war klasse!!!

Drückt morgen den Handball-Jungs die Daumen.

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (3. Februar 2007)

War eine tolle Tour heute

Nachlese der heutigen Tour

@stadtlöwe

das war der grüneweg in spich leider
beim nächsten mal klapt es bestimmt


----------



## bernhardwalter (3. Februar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> War eine tolle Tour heute
> 
> Nachlese der heutigen Tour
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

vorab die dir fehlenden Teilnehmer, Birgitt @ haleakela und Gerd @ Vertexto.
War eine schöne Tour mit vielen kleinen Höhen und Senken an Matsch hat es ja doch nicht gefehlt sicherlich war für jeden etwas mit dabei,danke fürs guiding Michael  und einen Gruß an die Gruppe.
Auf dem Rückweg gab es noch jede Menge zu erzählen mit den Mädels es war schön nach langer Zeit mal wieder mit euch ne tolle Runde zu biken.

Schönen Gruß und noch viel Spass heute Abend in eurer Runde

Bernhard II


----------



## Redking (3. Februar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> vorab die dir fehlenden Teilnehmer, Birgitt @ haleakela und Gerd @ Vertexto.
> War eine schöne Tour mit vielen kleinen Höhen und Senken an Matsch hat es ja doch nicht gefehlt sicherlich war für jeden etwas mit dabei,danke fürs guiding Michael  und einen Gruß an die Gruppe.
> ...



Ach dann seid ihr das gewesen die hinter Bikeklller auf dem Radweg Rösratherstraße entgegengekommen seid.


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (4. Februar 2007)

bin jetzt auch von meiner abend runde aus kölle zurück

die war auch schöön


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo Pepin


Pepin schrieb:


> War eine tolle Tour heute.....


 
kann ich nur bestätigen. Tolle Streckenführung, das Tempo war angepasst. Das Wetter spielte auch mit, einfach Klasse und das wichtigste es waren nette Mitfahrerinnen dabei .

Nachfolgend noch ein paar Fotos von der Tour.





Warten auf Bikekiller  




und weiter warten 









Unser Fährtensucher beim auffüllen des Flüssigkeitsspiegels.









Bikekiller bei der Kalorienzufuhr 









Bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## Udo1 (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

am Sonnabend den 10.02.07 13:30 Uhr in Siegburg Luisenstraße die nächste Bike & Runtour. Diesmal ostwärts Siegburg ausgerichtet.

Strecke:




Geländeschnitt:





http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4016

Bis zum 10.02.


----------



## Pepin (4. Februar 2007)

danke für die bilder

morgen gehts auf die flughafenrunde über Rath/Heumar


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. Februar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Ach dann seid ihr das gewesen die hinter Bikeklller auf dem Radweg Rösratherstraße entgegengekommen seid.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Hallo Klaus,

Ja das waren wir dann seid ihr die Rennradfahrer gewesen 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Redking (8. Februar 2007)

War das eine schöne kühle Runde durch die Heide bei Nacht. 

Geguidet haben Pepin & Merlin danke dafür.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (8. Februar 2007)

naja nacht kann man das ja nicht mehr nennen wenn hintereinem einem Flutlichtanlage fährt ...


----------



## Pepin (8. Februar 2007)

wer fährt eigentlich an der schaumburg oder hat daran interesse?

http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/1BACHome.htm


----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> wer fährt eigentlich an der schaumburg oder hat daran interesse?
> 
> http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/1BACHome.htm



Offensichtlich wieder nur ich  

Guckst Du:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3423588&postcount=642


----------



## sibby08 (8. Februar 2007)

Von mir auch Danke an die Guides Merlin und Pepin!
Tolle Strecke, Tolle Mitfahrer. Trotz des frostigen Klimas war es eine heitere Runde, es gab viel zu lachen.
Leider hat meine Schaltung nicht so richtig mitgespielt, aber das konnte die Laune nicht verderben.
Wir konnten auch feststellen, dass das universielle Schmiermittel Brunox auch nach Aufbrauch noch wertvolle Dienste
in Form einer Helmlampe mit richtig Power verrichtet (Cheetah).

Bis zur nächsten Flutlicht Tour


----------



## Tazz (8. Februar 2007)

Super lieben Dank für die nette Tour bei schönstem Wetter  @ Merlin und @ Pepin   

Können wir das noch mal machen ??    
Hat mir mal wieder sehr viel Freude  bereitet durch die Gegend zu Radeln     
und gerne wieder  


Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## Pepin (8. Februar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Offensichtlich wieder nur ich
> 
> Guckst Du:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3423588&postcount=642



fährst du dann im einzel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (8. Februar 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Super lieben Dank für die nette Tour bei schönstem Wetter  @ Merlin und @ Pepin
> 
> Können wir das noch mal machen ??
> Hat mir mal wieder sehr viel Freude  bereitet durch die Gegend zu Radeln
> ...



starte morgen wieder durch die wahnerheide


----------



## Tazz (8. Februar 2007)

Das ist was früh  Dein Termin !

Leider hab ich wohl andere Arbeitszeiten .... nix zu machen 

Aber danke für´s drauf hinweisen  

Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## Delgado (9. Februar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> fährst du dann im einzel?



Ja, Du auch?


----------



## Pepin (9. Februar 2007)

ich überlege noch da ich ende juni die 20h in fell fahre


----------



## bernhardwalter (9. Februar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> ich überlege noch da ich ende juni die 20h in fell fahre



Hallo Michael,

versuche doch einmal ein sechser Team zu melden,an dem WE hätte ich noch Zeit und Lust Einzelantretung ist zu stressig,oder.

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## Pepin (9. Februar 2007)

können wir uns ja mal am samstag drüber unterhalten


----------



## Pepin (10. Februar 2007)

war echt super klasse Tour heute von UDO1. Das sind die touren die mir gefallen, besonders mit solchen angenehmen den mitradlern, da kann man so gut entspannen und relaxen und man läd den akku für die nächste arbeitswoche wieder auf.

morgen mache ich von Köln Zündorf eine Trekkingrad-Tour mit den Radlerfründen wer lust hat kann sich unter www.radlerfruen.de ja anmelden.
würde mich freuen.


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
bin gerade von der Bike & Runtour zurück, naja geduscht habe ich schon.
Es trafen sich zur sonnabendlichen Nachmittagsrunde auf den Sieghöhenweg und den überregionalen X29-Weg.
DAGMAR
Udo1 @ Udo
Pepin @ Micha
Sibby08 @ Udo
Bernhardwalter




Udo hatte heute seinen "Panzer" mit. Nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht.




Es ging gleich nach dem Start zur Sieg, an der Sieg entlang bis nach Niederpleis. Hier durch den Geistinger Wald, am Haus Ölgarten vorbei bis nach Söven. Ab Söven eine ordentliche Bergabfahrt nach Lanzenbach. Hier zeigte uns der ortskundige Udo eine Waldpassage nach Lichtenberg hoch.




Das Gesicht sagt alles zur Strecke.









In Lichtenberg ging es wieder in rasanter Bergabfahrt auf Wanderwegen durch ein Tal (unbekannt) bis nach Uckerath. Unterwegs trafen wir noch Renate mit Hund. In Uckerath ging es auf dem X29-Weg weiter bis nach Hahnenhardt und von dort weiter auf dem X29-Weg bis zum Auftreffen auf den Sieghöhenweg und NP3-Weg. Ab hier ging es in östlicher Richtung durch ein Tal unterhalb Blankenberg auf dem Sieghöhenweg weiter. Der Anfang war noch vielversprechend, das bedeutet die Reifen hatten noch Gripp. Dies sollte sich aber recht schnell ändern.
Wie nachfolgend zu sehen ist.




Hier war schieben angesagt.




Die Räder waren kurz vor dem Stillstand.




Ab hier ging es bergauf Richtung Süchterscheid und dort weiter auf dem NP 4-Weg in östlicher Richtung, mit einer schönen schlammigen Bergabfahrt ins Siegtal, bis nach Bach. Über Bach und Merten ging es dann, weil schon fortgeschrittene Zeit, auf dem Siegradweg rechts der Sieg nach Siegburg über die Sieglinde zurück. Eigentlich wollten wir ja noch in der Sieglinde einkehren, heute sollte das erstemal nach den Betriebsferien geöffnet sein.
Es war zu und uns blieb nur noch die Weißbierwerbung.









Es war wieder einmal eine schöne Tour mit wie immer netten Mitfahrerinnen.
Die Tour war diesmal etwas anders, nicht nur Wald, sondern es waren auch schöne Fernsichten bei teilweisen Sonnenschein dabei.
Allen ein schönes Wochenende, bis zur nächsten Tour .


----------



## meti (10. Februar 2007)

verdammt ! wollte mitfahren (naja kann man nix machen ) werd mich morgen wohl aufs bike werfen nee runde drehen! naja vielleicht treffe ich je ein paar die mich mitnehmen


----------



## Cheetah (10. Februar 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ab hier ging es in östlicher Richtung durch ein Tal unterhalb Blankenberg auf dem Sieghöhenweg weiter. Der Anfang war noch vielversprechend, das bedeutet die Reifen hatten noch Gripp. Dies sollte sich aber recht schnell ändern.
> Wie nachfolgend zu sehen ist.
> 
> 
> ...


Gestern war der Weg noch in Ordung, ihr habt ihn kaputt gemacht! Ne ne fahren die doch einfach durch meinen Vorgarten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo,


meti schrieb:


> verdammt ! wollte mitfahren (naja kann man nix machen ) werd mich morgen wohl aufs bike werfen nee runde drehen! naja vielleicht treffe ich je ein paar die mich mitnehmen


fahre morgen ab 09.40 Uhr vom Siegwehr los.


----------



## meti (10. Februar 2007)

wohin ? auch bei schlechtem wetter ?


----------



## Lipoly (10. Februar 2007)

Sagmal kann das sein das euch aufm Sieghöhenweg gesehen habe? Ihr müsst mich dann zwangsläufig gehöhrt haben  hatte entfernt mal ein paar Radler vorbeirauschen sehn als ich grade die KTM irgendwo am langtragen war 


@Sibby
Seit wann fährst du SX-Trail? *auchwill*


@All
Besteht Interesse an ner netten Runde um die Nordschleife am Ring? sogut wie keine Straße!
Habe letzte Woche was per Gps aufgezeichnet und würde die gerne mal ohne Motor abfahren!
Kann euch das MagicMaps File auch mal per Mail zuschicken wenn ihr mal sehn wollt!


Mfg
Lars


PS: Nächste Woche habe ich mir vorgenommen nochmal mit euch Rad zu fahn!


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2007)

meti schrieb:


> wohin ? auch bei schlechtem wetter ?


 
Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur unpassende Bekleidung . Es geht an der Sieg entlang über Blankenberg - Bach- Merten- Hohn - Bruch- Stockum nach Siegburg. Dauer max. 12 WP.


----------



## sibby08 (10. Februar 2007)

So langsam erwecke ich auch wieder zum Leben. Der Panzer kostet ganz schön Körner (liegt aber eher wohl an den Haft-Reifen). Trotz des schwächelns war es aber eine schöne Tour mit netten Teilnehmern. Bei dem Schlamm den ich mit nach Hause genommen habe an Kleidung und Bike, dürften Morgen die Wege wohl schlamm frei sein  .
Hier noch das Tour Profil:





@Lipoly: Es ist ein Specialized Enduro Expert *Testbike*, Modell 2006. Nur so zum Übergang bis mein  Stumpi wieder fit ist.


----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2007)

Lipoly schrieb:


> @Sibby
> Seit wann fährst du SX-Trail? *auchwill*
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Lars,
Schau mal im BGS.

Meinst du die MTB Strecke um den Ring??
Du ich kenne die auch aber würde da aufjedenfall nochmal hin!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (10. Februar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Meinst du die MTB Strecke um den Ring??




Weis ich nit ob das eine ist(war), jetzt es es auf jedenfall keine mehr(nur spaß)

da standen ab und zu schilder zu der strecke, aber kann mich nicht erinnern die in regelmäßigen abständen gesehn zu haben!

Hier ist das Overview von der Runde! die route in der mitte durch gehöhrt nit dazu, das ist straße weil wir vor den grün weißen flüchten mussten
http://www.250kb.de/u/070210/j/fdadc3b1.jpg

Mfg lars


----------



## meti (10. Februar 2007)

wp brauch ich nicht ! warte mal bitte 5min auf mich (kann aber sein das mein wecker nicht laut genug ist)  ! meinst aber die deichhaus seite ?ist auch schlamm und dreck dabei oder wird das nee rennrad runde?


----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2007)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Weis ich nit ob das eine ist(war), jetzt es es auf jedenfall keine mehr(nur spaß)
> 
> da standen ab und zu schilder zu der strecke, aber kann mich nicht erinnern die in regelmäßigen abständen gesehn zu haben!
> 
> ...



Generell gesehen muss ich mich freuen wenn Sie dich mal kriegen, vielleicht lernst du so draus. 
Jo die Streckenführung kommt mir bekannt vor.
Ca. 26 Kilometer.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (10. Februar 2007)

> Jo die Streckenführung kommt mir bekannt vor.
> Ca. 26 Kilometer.





Also wir hatten 55km für die Runde auf der Uhr, weis aber nicht wie weit das stück auf der straße war


----------



## Pepin (10. Februar 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Gestern war der Weg noch in Ordung, ihr habt ihn kaputt gemacht! Ne ne fahren die doch einfach durch meinen Vorgarten!



aber dein vorgarten war super schön 
mir hat es spass gemacht darin zu spielen


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo Meti


meti schrieb:


> wp brauch ich nicht ! warte mal bitte 5min auf mich (kann aber sein das mein wecker nicht laut genug ist)  ! meinst aber die deichhaus seite ?ist auch schlamm und dreck dabei oder wird das nee rennrad runde?


es ist Schlamm und Dreck und daher keine Rennradrunde.


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Februar 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin gerade von der Bike & Runtour zurück, naja geduscht habe ich schon.
> Es trafen sich zur sonnabendlichen Nachmittagsrunde auf den Sieghöhenweg und den überregionalen X29-Weg.
> DAGMAR
> ...



Hallo Udo1,

die gestrige Tour war total nach meinem Geschmack  ,es gab schöne Waldwege,tolle Anstiege und schöne Trails ein rundum gelungener Tag mit super netten Mitbikern / innen  ,bin gerne wieder mal mit dabei.
Einen schönen Gruß und ein Rest WE 

Bernhard II


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Meti, Du hast was verpasst. Start war pünktlich um 09.40 Uhr am Siegwehr bei herrlich strömenden Regen. Gefahren sind Udo1 und Christian.




Der Streckenverlauf wurde kurzfristig dem Wetter angepasst. Es hat einfach Spaß gemacht durch die großen Wasserpfützen und Schlammstrecken zu fahren. Für den Muskelaufbau in den Oberschenkeln war die Strecke ideal. Das Rad klebte förmlich am Untergrung fest.




Eigentlich wollte ich ja über die Stadt Blankenberg den NP4-Weg weiterfahren. Wir entschlossen uns hier zu einer Streckenänderung und zwar weiter an der Sieg entlang.




Nach gut 3 Stunden Fahrzeit kamen wir wieder bei aufhörenden Regen in Siegburg an . Trotz allem, es hat Spaß gemacht und mit der richtigen Bekleidung macht auch eine Fahrt bei strömenden Regen richtig viel Freude.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

wer kommt mit zur Rosenmontagspappnasentour 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4053


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meti (12. Februar 2007)

wenn man einmal nass ist ist es auch egal ! sorry hab bis halb 1 geschlafen ! irgendwie fehlt mir auch die lust am biken ! 
deshalb auch der verkauf ! 

verkaufe 
----------------------------------
STORCK REBEL CARBON      1800VHB
Cannondale rennrad             500VHB

suche 
-----------------------------------
nix ! weil keine zeit !


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo ihr Jecken  

bin gerade von meiner Weiberfastnachttour zurück, brachte 16 WP.
Das Wetter war vom feinsten, mit herrlichen Fernsichten. Der Waldanteil lag bei 40%, Wiesen und Feldwege auf den Höhenzügen parallel zur B8 Richtung Uckerath war heute angesagt. Es gab aber auch einen Anteil tragen über Gräben und schieben auf nasser Wiese .
Hier ein paar Impressionen vom heutigen Tag.




 Die Hügel im Hintergrund dürften ja bekannt sein.










und hier die Strecke und der Geländeschnitt (undder wie immer ohne Kommentar )


----------



## Pepin (15. Februar 2007)

ja wirklich super radlerwetter wir waren 68km über rath bis leverkusen und über köln - zündorf zurück unterwegs

da macht das radeln noch mehr spaß


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo,


Pepin schrieb:


> ja wirklich super radlerwetter wir waren 68km über rath bis leverkusen und über köln - zündorf zurück unterwegs
> 
> da macht das radeln noch mehr spaß


wie ich sehe hattest Du auch eine schöne Tour gehabt.

Für den Sonnabend den, 17.02. habe ich noch kein Termin im LMB gefunden.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich über Hennef durch das Hanfbachtal über Buchholz - Uckerath in die Leuscheid und dann rüber nach Eitorf fahren. Start 10.00 Uhr am Siegwehr in Siegburg.
Vielleicht kommt noch jemand mit. Habe den Termin jetzt eingetragen .
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4070


----------



## Udo1 (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
hier ein kurzer Tourbericht der heutigen Tour. Start war 10.00 Uhr am Siegwehr in Siegburg. Nach den Anmeldungen im LMB wäre ich mit Bernhardwalter allein die Tour gefahren. Aber was sahen meine, vom eisigen Gegenwind, getrübten Augen, *Meti* stand schon da und nachdem *Bernhardwalter* eintraf kam noch der *Wolfgang*, noch ganz außer Atem vom Schlauchwechseln, dazu. So waren wir zu viert auf dem Siegdamm bei unangenehmen Wind  von vorn Richtung Hennef Einstieg Hanfbachtal, unterwegs. Der Weg führte uns durch das Hanfbachtal bis nach Mendt über Krautscheid. Ab Mendt wurde das GPS aus der Versenkung geholt, denn nach überqueren der B8 begann für mich radfahrerisches Neuland. 
Nachdem im Wald von Eichholz nach einem rechtsabbiegen eigentlich nach ca 50 m ein sofortiges linksabbiegen erfolgen sollte (der Weg war real nicht vorhanden) musste ich Improvisieren. Es ging weiter über Meisenbach und Mühleip zur L86.




Blick auf Bernhardwalter und natürlich auch auf Mühleip.




von unten nach oben: Meti, Wolfgang, Bernhardwalter und ich auf dem folgenden Foto.




von Mühleip ging es zur L86, wo wir die Straße nach 1000m über einen rechts von uns fließenden Bach überquert haben und uns in den Wald bergauf quälten mit Schiebeeinlage. Weiter ging es ein kurzes Stück auf dem Sieghöhenweg und dann auf den A4 südlich am Böhberg vorbei nach Obenroth. Von dort über den Käsberg nach Bitze und Atzenbach nach Eitorf.
Ortsausgang Bourauel mit Siegblick die erste größere Pause natürlich bei herrlichem Sonnenschein  .




Die Helmlampe von Bernhard wurde heute nicht benötigt 





Weiter ging es bis Merten und von dort rauf nach Bruch und über Stockum auf zwei kleinen schönen Trails über Allner nach Siegburg zurück, diesmal mit Rückenwind. 




Die blaue Strecke ist die geplante und die rote die tatsächlich gefahrene Strecke.




Hier der Geländeschnitt, natürlich wie immer unkommentiert 
Die Gesamtstrecke betrug rund 77 km, bei einem doch noch ordentlichen Schnitt von 16,24 km/h. Mein Puls hatte einen Durchschnitt von 123 und der Kalorienverbrauch lag bei mir bei 3749 kcal, die ich mir aber nach der Rückkehr fast wieder angefuttert habe . 
Mein Dank gilt meinen Mitfahrern, die immer schön brav bei den Anstiegen auf mich alten Mann gewartet hatten . Mir hat die Tour Spaß gemacht, ich hoffe euch auch. Bis zur nächsten Tour und noch ein paar schöne Karnevallstage.


----------



## meti (17. Februar 2007)

dank dir für die nette tour ! 
genauso wie für das knoppers und bernhardwalter fürs trinken !
werd bestimmt die ein oder andere tour nach mitfahren !

verkaufe 
--------------------------
STORCK REBEL CARBON     VHB 1800 
CANNONDALE caad3 rennrad    VHB 500


----------



## bernhardwalter (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo Udo1,

schönen Dank für die schöne gestrige Tour  hat ne Menge Spass gemacht,das Wetter hattest du genau richtig bestellt ,werde immer mal wieder Ausschau nach deinen Touren halten und ggf. auch mitfahren.
Mein Höhenmeter hat nur 772 HM registriert natürlich nehme ich gerne deine 1412 HM des GPS-Gerätes an 
Schönen Gruß an den Rest der Gruppe
@meti werde hier doch keinen verdursten lassen,erste Hilfe leisten ist doch oberstes Gebot 

Bernhard II


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo Bernhard,


bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1,
> schönen Dank für die schöne gestrige Tour  hat ne Menge Spass gemacht,das Wetter hattest du genau richtig bestellt ,werde immer mal wieder Ausschau nach deinen Touren halten und ggf. auch mitfahren.
> Mein Höhenmeter hat nur 772 HM registriert natürlich nehme ich gerne deine 1412 HM des GPS-Gerätes an
> Schönen Gruß an den Rest der Gruppe
> ...


schön das es Dir gefallen hat. Mein GPS hat kein Höhenmesser eingebaut, dies ermittelt dann die TOP 50 entsprechend der gefahrenen Route, deshalb das Geländeprofil immer ohne Kommentar.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (18. Februar 2007)

Danke auch von mir, für die schön Tour Udo .

Gruß [email protected]


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

war heute zu einer alternativen Sportveranstaltung 










hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (19. Februar 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernhard,
> 
> schön das es Dir gefallen hat. Mein GPS hat kein Höhenmesser eingebaut, dies ermittelt dann die TOP 50 entsprechend der gefahrenen Route, deshalb das Geländeprofil immer ohne Kommentar.



Auf was hast Du denn den Schwankungsausgleich bei der TOPO stehen oder kann man den da nicht einstellen. Der HAC4 misst zB erst zB erst ab einer Differenz von 5hm - da ist unter Umständen ein Vergleich nicht möglich (bei Magic Maps nur bei einem Schwankunsausgleich von 100 oder so) ...


----------



## juchhu (19. Februar 2007)

MM 1.5.13 zeigt bei der tatsächlichen Route 796 hm mit 100% SA und 1.077 hm mit 0% SA an.
Die Höhenmeterermittlung der TOPO-Software ist fehlerhaft und zeigt gegenüber MM bei 100% SA ca. 100% (in unserer Region) zuviel an.

Das Thema ist allerdings schonmal ausgiebigst durchgehechelt worden. 
Dies ist auch der Grund, warum Udo immer wieder dezent daraufhinweist, dass die Angabe der hms kommentarlos erfolgt.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2007)

Jawohl Juchu genauso ist es. 


juchhu schrieb:


> MM 1.5.13 zeigt bei der tatsächlichen Route 796 hm mit 100% SA und 1.077 hm mit 0% SA an.
> Die Höhenmeterermittlung der TOPO-Software ist fehlerhaft und zeigt gegenüber MM bei 100% SA ca. 100% (in unserer Region) zuviel an.
> 
> Das Thema ist allerdings schonmal ausgiebigst durchgehechelt worden.
> Dies ist auch der Grund, warum Udo immer wieder dezent daraufhinweist, dass die Angabe der hms kommentarlos erfolgt.


Wie immer ohne Kommentar


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
bin von der Rosenmontagspappnasentour 

 zurück.
Mit von der Partie waren:
MERLIN,
CHRISTIAN,
KUNFUZIUS
UDO1
Start war 10.00 Uhr am Siegwehr in Siegburg. Die Tour führte uns bei trüben Wetter durch den Hennefer Wald über Söven und Lanzenbach weiter auf dem Sieghöhenweg bis nach Uckerath. Ab Uckerath ging es auf den "Weg der Deutschen Einheit" bis zum kreuzen des Sieghöhenweges und dann weiter auf dem Sieghöhenweg bis nach Obenroth. 














An dieser Stelle war der Sieghöhenweg noch nicht beräumt. 
Hier folgten wir den 2-Weg und den regionalen Wanderwegen A2/ A4/ A5 immer am Hang entlang durch die LEUSCHEID bis wir wieder auf den Sieghöhenweg an der Schutzhütte am Quaden stießen.
Hier versperrten uns wieder einige Bäume den Weg. Aus diesem Grund entschlossen wir uns eine alternative Strecke einzuschlagen. Auf einen parallel zum Sieghöhenweg verlaufenden Weg ging es in zügiger Bergabfahrt zur Siegbrücke nach Stromberg. Ab hier ging es dann auf bekannten Wegen an der Sieg zurück bis nach Siegburg. 




Am Ziel Siegburger Wehr hatten wir rund 74 km hinter uns gelassen.
Ohne Pappnasen sahen wir so aus 





Nachfolgend die Strecke und der Geländeschnitt und der wie immer ohne Kommentar.  









Aber einen kleinen Kommentar muß ich doch noch geben. _Juchu hat es ja schon gesagt "Die Höhenmeterermittlung der TOPO-Software ist fehlerhaft und zeigt gegenüber MM bei 100% SA ca. 100% (in unserer Region) zuviel an."_
Konfuzius sein Höhenmesser zeigte, wennn ich mich noch recht erinnere ca. 960 HHM an.
Mein Dank gilt meinen Mitfahrern, die mich an so einem heiligen rheinischen Feiertag begleitet hatten. Es hat mir Spaß gemacht mit Euch. 

 
Bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Udo,

danke für Deine Pappnasen-Tour!  
Hat großen Spaß gemacht - in einem für mich völlig unbekannten Gebiet.



Udo1 schrieb:


> Aber einen kleinen Kommentar muß ich doch noch geben. _Juchu hat es ja schon gesagt "Die Höhenmeterermittlung der TOPO-Software ist fehlerhaft und zeigt gegenüber MM bei 100% SA ca. 100% (in unserer Region) zuviel an."_
> Konfuzius sein Höhenmesser zeigte, wennn ich mich noch recht erinnere ca. 960 HHM an.



Und auch von mir eine kurze Bemerkung zu den Höhenmetern:
Mein Tacho zeigte 963 hm an, Udos GPS-Aufzeichnung in MagicMaps2 gibt 1554 hm an. Für die Aufzeichnung mit meinem GPS zeigt MM2 1249 hm.
Hieran sieht man, dass es auch entscheiden drauf ankommt, wie gut die Empfangseigenschaften des GPS sind und wie "faul" es beim Aufzeichnen von Kurven ist.
Je fauler, um so eher liegt schon mal ein 30m-Hügel auf der direkten Verbindung zwischen zwei Trackpunkten. Und der zählt dann mit...
Für Interessenten hab ich meinen Track auch mal angehängt.

Aber egal, wie viele Höhenmeter es auch waren, die Tour war trotzdem Klasse  

Bis zur nächsten Tour!
Ralf


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Udo1,
nachdem ich aus dem Urlaub zurück und von den Karnevalstagen ausgenüchtert bin, habe ich heute im Lohmarer Wald und auf dem Ingerberg Wege erkundigt.Das Mittelstück vom HCM ist noch unfahrbar. Den bekommt man auch mit einer mittleren Kettensäge nicht frei. 
Ich wollte Dir meine neue Variante von der Verlängerung des HCM zeigen. Wie sieht es mit einer Samstagstour aus?
Viele Grüsse
Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Februar 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Das Mittelstück vom HCM ist noch unfahrbar. Den bekommt man auch mit einer mittleren Kettensäge nicht frei.
> Ich wollte Dir meine neue Variante von der Verlängerung des HCM zeigen. Wie sieht es mit einer Samstagstour aus?
> Viele Grüsse
> Werner



Hallo Werner!

Ich habe mich gestern auch mal auf den HCM gewagt und kann deine Erfahrungen nur bestätigen. Habe insgesamt mindestens 4 - 5 mächtige umgestürzte Bäume gezählt, die ein Befahren des HCM im Moment äusserst einschränken. Befürchte nur, dass der HCM von der Forstbehörde nicht gerade mit Priorität 1 betrachtet wird und unser geliebter Trail daher erst mal für längere Zeit so bleibt. Welche Verlängerung des HCM meinst Du denn? Ein Stück weiter unten an dem Bach vorbei? Apropos Samtagstour: kommenden Samstag dürfte doch wieder eine reguläre Bike&Run Tour stattfinden. Oder Udo?

Gruß

Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Februar 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner!
> 
> Welche Verlängerung des HCM meinst Du denn? Ein Stück weiter unten an dem Bach vorbei?
> Gruß
> ...



Hallo Peter,
dies ist ein uralter Trail am Ende des HCM. Habe ihn heute mit der Säge freigeschnitten. 
Du must am Ende des HCM rechts runter, Richtung Forstweg, diesen überqueren in die alte Sandgrube, dann hoch über die Wiese zum Hochsitz. Dort kommst Du auf den unteren Forstweg, wo Du dann links fährst und anschließend rechts in den Trail zum Auelsbach. Dieser Trail ist zwar auch im mittleren Teil durch Bäume versperrt. Man kann sich rechts halten und fährt an der oberen Böschungskante entlang des Auelsbach weiter bis zum Zaun des ersten Hauses, wo man nach links wieder auf die Strasse kommt. Wenn Du es nicht findest, können wir am Samstag ab 14:00 Uhr zusammen fahren.
Dann zeige ich Dir auch meine neue Trailvariante am Ingerberg.
VG Werner


----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Peter, Hallo Werner,


petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner!
> 
> Ich habe mich gestern auch mal auf den HCM gewagt und kann deine Erfahrungen nur bestätigen. Habe insgesamt mindestens 4 - 5 mächtige umgestürzte Bäume gezählt, die ein Befahren des HCM im Moment äusserst einschränken. Befürchte nur, dass der HCM von der Forstbehörde nicht gerade mit Priorität 1 betrachtet wird und unser geliebter Trail daher erst mal für längere Zeit so bleibt. Welche Verlängerung des HCM meinst Du denn? Ein Stück weiter unten an dem Bach vorbei? Apropos Samtagstour: kommenden Samstag dürfte doch wieder eine reguläre Bike&Run Tour stattfinden. Oder Udo?
> 
> ...


bin am kommenden Wochenende bei meinem Enkel , kann dadurch nicht mitfahren. Die nächste Bike & Runtour ist am 03.03.07 geplant, neue Tour mit Klasse Bergauftrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Februar 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> dies ist ein uralter Trail am Ende des HCM. Habe ihn heute mit der Säge freigeschnitten.
> Du must am Ende des HCM rechts runter, Richtung Forstweg, diesen überqueren in die alte Sandgrube, dann hoch über die Wiese zum Hochsitz. Dort kommst Du auf den unteren Forstweg, wo Du dann links fährst und anschließend rechts in den Trail zum Auelsbach. Dieser Trail ist zwar auch im mittleren Teil durch Bäume versperrt. Man kann sich rechts halten und fährt an der oberen Böschungskante entlang des Auelsbach weiter bis zum Zaun des ersten Hauses, wo man nach links wieder auf die Strasse kommt. Wenn Du es nicht findest, können wir am Samstag ab 14:00 Uhr zusammen fahren.
> Dann zeige ich Dir auch meine neue Trailvariante am Ingerberg.
> VG Werner



Also 14:00 Uhr am Samstag hört sich micht schlecht an  . Wenn das Wetter mitspielt in Ihr schön langsam fahrt , bin ich dabei . Aber es darf nicht regnen ! Treffpunkt Grünland ??


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Februar 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also 14:00 Uhr am Samstag hört sich micht schlecht an  . Wenn das Wetter mitspielt in Ihr schön langsam fahrt , bin ich dabei . Aber es darf nicht regnen ! Treffpunkt Grünland ??


 
Hallo,habe die Tour ab Siegburg-Stallberg, Parkplatz an der Schnellstraße B56N vor der Fußgängerbrücke, ins LMB gesetzt. Da ich auch von Donrath losfahre, können wir uns um 13:30 Uhr am Ramme Grünland treffen und gemeinsam nach Stallberg fahre.VG Werner


----------



## Udo1 (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
am 03.03.07 die nächste Bike & Runtour.

Start wie immer 13.30 Uhr Luisenstraße 29 in 53721 Siegburg.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4102

nachfolgend der gedachte Streckenverlauf:




bis dann


----------



## Pepin (21. Februar 2007)

da ich heute die Mittwochtour in Brück geschwänzt habe

habe ich morgen von mir eine tour geplant


----------



## Pepin (22. Februar 2007)

leider hat sich keiner angemeldet also düse ich los wenn ich zuhause bin.

bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Februar 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,habe die Tour ab Siegburg-Stallberg, Parkplatz an der Schnellstraße B56N vor der Fußgängerbrücke, ins LMB gesetzt. Da ich auch von Donrath losfahre, können wir uns um 13:30 Uhr am Ramme Grünland treffen und gemeinsam nach Stallberg fahre.VG Werner



Ist mir leider zu früh ( Nachtschicht ) , aber vielleicht können wir uns am Eingang oder Ausgang des HCM treffen . z.B. Eingang 15:00 Uhr oder Ausgang 15:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (23. Februar 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ist mir leider zu früh ( Nachtschicht ) , aber vielleicht können wir uns am Eingang oder Ausgang des HCM treffen . z.B. Eingang 15:00 Uhr oder Ausgang 15:00 Uhr


 
Hallo,ca. 15:00 Uhr Ausgang HCM Ecke Pferdetrail. Notier Dir bitte meine Handynummer aus dem LMB.VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Februar 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,ca. 15:00 Uhr Ausgang HCM Ecke Pferdetrail. Notier Dir bitte meine Handynummer aus dem LMB.VG Werner


Nummer ist notiert . Werde am Ausgang warten , aber nur wenn es *TROCKEN* leibt , falls ich nicht komme schicke ich dir ne SMS .


----------



## Pepin (24. Februar 2007)

Kurzfristig heute Tour in die Wahnerheide

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4117


----------



## bibi1952 (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
kurzer Bericht von der Tour auf den Trails im Lohmarer Wald. Um 14:00 Uhr trafen sich auf dem Parkplatz in Siegburg-Stallberg
Jörg (schnegge)
Peter (petejupp)
Stefan (?) aus Bensberg.
Wir fuhren über einen Trail durch den Hufwald zwischen Stallberg und Kaldauen, weiter durch den Schlangensiefen und Kaldauer Wald nach Heide hoch. Dort ging es über einen Trail zum HCM, den wir dann mit einigen Baumüberquerungen bis zum Ende befuhren. 
Hier trafen wir Sven(Kettenfresser).
Nun konnten alle den neuen Trail (HCM-Verlängerung) durch die ehemalige Sandgrube befahren, danach ging es weiter zum Auelsbach, bachabwärts entlang der oberen Böschung, hinunter durch den Bach (Guide konnte sich gerade vor einem unfreiwilligen Bad retten), weiter zum Ingerberg, wo wir verschiedene Trails befuhren.
Hier verabschiedeten sich Stefan und Sven. Wir anderen fuhren dann in Richtung Siegburg  über die Trails an den Fischteichen. Hier fuhr Peter nach Hause. 
Jörg und ich nahmen dann den Rückweg wieder durch den Lohmarer Wald bis nach Donrath, danach wollte Jörg auf seiner Heimfahrt noch die Wege im Naafbachtal und Wenigerbachtal erkunden.
Fahrzeit: ca. 2,5 Stunden und 500 hm.
Mir hat es Spass gemacht mit euch zu fahren
Werner


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo Udo,werde am Samstag versuchen am Bike&Run zu sein um die Tour mit zu fahren!!
Sieht sehr interessant aus!!

PS:Hab mein Bike auch im Bike&Run gekauft


----------



## Pepin (26. Februar 2007)

Morgen Dienstagstour

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4125


----------



## bibi1952 (2. März 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 03.03.07 die nächste Bike & Runtour.
> 
> Start wie immer 13.30 Uhr Luisenstraße 29 in 53721 Siegburg.
> ...



Hallo Udo,
wenn ich früh genug vom Flughafen zurückkomme, werde ich mitfahren. Schicke dir eine SMS, wenn ich mitfahre.
VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (2. März 2007)

ich bringe noch 2 radlerfruen.de mit


----------



## Pepin (3. März 2007)

findet die tour heute statt?


----------



## Udo1 (4. März 2007)

Hallo,
da die letzte Bike & Runtour im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser gefallen war, (Starkregen und Sturm) nachfolgend eine Alternativtour
am 10.03.07 ab 10.00 Uhr. Start am Siegwehr in Siegburg. Es werden mindestens 20 Punkte zusammenkommen. Streckenlänge ca. 65 km.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4102






Die Tour wird wie ausgeschrieben locker gefahren. Vielleicht nimmt das Frauenspaßteam an der Tour teil . Wären immerhin 100 Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (4. März 2007)

Hallo Udo,
bei dem sche.. Wetter hätt ich nicht mal nen Hund rausgeschickt  
Aber ich hoffe das es nächste Woche besser wird,dann bin ich dabei!!!!!!
Heute war das Wetter ja super,leider liegen immer noch sehr viele Bäume am HCM das es fast mehr tragen als fahren ist


----------



## bibi1952 (4. März 2007)

Hallo Udo,
danke für den Kaffee bei BikeundRun. Da ich schon von der Anfahrt klatschnass war, bin ich noch nach Heide hoch und anschließend mit "windsurfenxxl" über den HCM, HCM-Verlängerung, Auelsbach- und Ingerbergtrail bei strömenden Regen gefahren. Bei dem rutschigen Untergrund war Fahrtechnik angesagt.
Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, fahre ich nächsten Samstag mit.
VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (5. März 2007)

ich denke das ich bei der tour dabei bin wenn das wetter schön ist.
ich stell dir tour auch mal auf die radlerfrün.de seite.


----------



## Mc Wade (10. März 2007)

Hallo  Udo,

war heute eine schöne Tour mit allem was dazu gehört, vielen Dank nochmal -auch an die anderen Mockerider , hat Spaß gemacht, hoffentlich bald wieder !

Gruss

Willibald


----------



## Udo1 (10. März 2007)

Hallo,
heute trafen sich bei schönstem Radlerwetter am Siegwehr in Siegburg
Bibi 1955 @ werner
M Wade @ Willy
Mico 1973
Udo1 @ Udo
Die Tour wurde am Anfang leicht geändert, da mit uns heute ein Mitglied des 
"Frauenspaßteams" fahren wollte. Soka 70 @ Sonja erwartete uns auf der Siegbrücke bei der Sieglinde. Ohne großen Begrüßungshalt ging es gleich weiter an der Sieg entlang durch Hennef zum Einstieg in das Hanfbachtal.
Der Wanderweg war einigermaßen trocken, trotz des gestrigen Regens.
Hinter dem ZILLESKOPF ging es dann nordwärts durch ein Tal über den HECKELSBERG nach UCKERATH. Die erste kurze Rast auf dem Heckelsberg wurde erst einmal von Werner genutzt um sich seiner zu warmen Kleidung zu entledigen.









Von hier ging es durch UCKERATH hinter der Schule vorbei zum Ortsausgang.
Ab hier weiter durch ein Waldstück mit viel Schlamm um dann wieder an der L268 rauszukommen.
Nach einer etwas längeren Bergabfahrt ging es auf schmalen Trail, mit querliegenden Bäumen, wieder in das nächste Tal (RAVENSTEINERBACH oder so ähnlich).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sonja bei rasanter Bergabfahrt ins Tal.





Ab hier ging es auf den X9-Weg bis zum Parkplatz KRABACHTAL,
wo die erste größere Rast eingelegt wurde.




Ab jetzt wurde es so richtig schlammig. Es ging weiter auf dem X9-Weg durch das KRABACHTAL bis nach BACH.




Über MERTEN ging es auf schmalen Trail wieder zur Sieg runter.










An der Sieg auf dem Radweg ging es weiter stromaufwärts bis PROBACH.
Ab hier war waren wieder Höhenmeter angesagt. Es ging nur noch Bergauf bis zum RÖMERWEG. An der Höhe 264,2 wurde scharf nach Westen abgebogen. Auf dem Wanderweg der Deutschen Einheit ging bis nach SCHNEPPE. Von SCHNEPPE auf schmalen Wurzel und Schlammwaldwegen unter kurzfristigen Ausweichens an Ameisenhügel (riesig) weiter bis STOCKUM.




Ab STOCKUM ging es in rasanter Fahrt zum Einstieg X12 Trail bis nach DRIESCH. 




Werner musst erst einmal die Bank aufsuchen, er hat sich nicht mal mehr die Mühe gemacht sich aus den Pedalen zu lösen.
Ab hier wendeten wir uns gen Norden auf Bergabfahrt ins BRÖHLTAL. Hier gaben die Bremsbeläge vorn des Tourführers ihren Geist auf.
Also entschlß ich mich die Tour etwas abzuändern. Wir fuhren weiter durch das BRÖHLTAL bis zur SIEGLINDE. Hier kehrten wir kurzentschlossen in den Biergarten um uns an den alkohlfreien Getränken zu laben.














Ich bedanke mich bei den netten Mitfahrern. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht.
Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und bis zur nächsten Tour.
Am Ende waren es bei mir 62 km mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 13,2 km/h








Wenn man die Hälfte der Steigungen nimmt hat man so ungefähr die richtigen Höhenmeter.


----------



## bibi1952 (10. März 2007)

Hallo Udo,
danke für die schöne Tour. Die technische Passagen haben viel Spass gemacht. Auf den schlammigen Wegen ist mir ein neuer Titel für diese Strecke eingefallen: 
                                 "Udo`s Fango-Tour". 
Ein Lob an Sonja; wenn du so weitermachst, bist du bald eine Trailspezialistin. 
Wünsche allen Mitfahrern noch ein schönes Wochenende.
Viele Grüsse
Werner

PS: Mein Höhenmesser zeigte gefahrene 620 hm


----------



## windsurfenXXL (11. März 2007)

Hallo Udo1 und Mitfahrer,

irgendwie ist meine erste PM von unterwegs nicht angekommen, sch...MDA!
Sorry, dass ich gestern nicht dabei sein konnte...ich bin um 9:00h hier mit dem MTB losgefahren und war erst um 10:05h am Siegwehr...
schade...aber wer zu spät kommt...
...außerdem bin ich bereits mit einem 170er Puls angereist, so dass ich dann nur noch ein wenig zur Talsperre (hatte so was im Kopf, dass ihr da lang kommt) hoch nach Happerschoß - Neunkirchen - Bröltal und Winterscheid - und dann wieder zurück nach Oberkassel.
Naja, wenigstens war das Wetter genial...hoffentlich bis zum nächsten Mal!

VG
Markus


----------



## soka70 (11. März 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> danke für die schöne Tour. Die technische Passagen haben viel Spass gemacht. Auf den schlammigen Wegen ist mir ein neuer Titel für diese Strecke eingefallen:
> "Udo`s Fango-Tour".
> Ein Lob an Sonja; wenn du so weitermachst, bist du bald eine Trailspezialistin.
> ...



Hallo Udo und Mitfahrer!
Möchte mich dem anschließen! Die Tour hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich bin nun froh zu wissen, dass ich einigermaßen "mithalten" kann. Freue mich schon auf Deine nächste Tour!

@ Werner: Vielen Dank für das Lob! Du weist, was Frauen hören möchten...


----------



## Udo1 (12. März 2007)

Hallo,
am kommenden Sonnabend um 13.30 Uhr Start zur nächsten Bike & Runtour .

ungefähre Strecke siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4186


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miko1973 (13. März 2007)

Hallo Udo! Das war tolle Tour, hat mir ganz gut gefallen 
Viele Grüße Miko.


----------



## meti (13. März 2007)

das hört sich aber gut an !naja vielleicht sieht man sich ja  

verkaufe 
-------------------------------
STORCK REBEL CARBON    1800 VHB 
VOTEC GS3/4                   
GUSTAV M   die alte neon gelbe 

suche 
-------------------------------
MULTIVATION


----------



## bibi1952 (15. März 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am kommenden Sonnabend um 13.30 Uhr Start zur nächsten Bike & Runtour .
> 
> ungefähre Strecke siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4186



Hallo Udo,
werde am Samstag nicht mitfahren, da ich wegen meiner Pollenallergie eine Luftveränderung brauche und meinen Arbeitsplatz für eine Woche in die Berge verlege. Demnächst werde ich wieder dabei sein.
VG Werner


----------



## Sunnybubbles (15. März 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> .. wegen meiner *Polenallergie*..
> VG Werner


       
und in den bergen gibts keine Polen?


----------



## bibi1952 (15. März 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> und in den bergen gibts keine Polen?



Danke !!!
peinlichen Fehler beseitigt.
VG Werner


----------



## Udo1 (17. März 2007)

Hallo,
hier ein kurzer Tourbericht von der heutigen Bike & Runtour.
Zur  Tour trafen sich um 13.30 Uhr am Treffpunkt:
Harnas @ Renate
Soka70 @ Sonja
Cheetah @ Frank
Udo1 @ Udo
Balu @ Stefan
Tom aus Siegburg + einem zweiten Piraten(Piratenteam)
bullsdriver100
Pünktlich ging es Richtung Stallberg in den Stallberger Wald, wo auch schon der erste Trail zu bezwingen war. Die letzten Meter dieses Trail waren am unangenehmsten Wurzeln (feucht) leicht schräg zur Fahrtrichtung.
Unsere beiden Damen haben diesen ersten Teilabschnitt der Tour meisterlich bewältigt. Hut ab!!
Es ging weiter durch den Kaldauer Wald zum Steinbruch.









Sonja bei der Anfahrt zum Tisch.




Unser Individualist (zurück zu den Anfängen des Radfahrens, keine Schaltung) Balu beim Überwinden des Tisches.
Es ging nach einem kurzen sammeln sofort weiter über den Trail zur defekten Brücke.




Frank und Renate beim überwinden des oberen Wurzelstückes.




Unsere zwei Piraten im oberen Teilstück.




Am unteren Bereich der Talsperre ging es auf breiten Forstweg hoch nach HAPPERSCHOß. Über einen Verbindungstrail kamen wir zum Hangweg an der Bröhltalstraße. 




Den folgten wir bis zum Tannentrail, dieser war diesmal wie eigentlich immer sehr dunkel. Über BRÖHL ging es hoch nach ALTEBÖDINGEN.
Hier erst einmal Pause. Unser Individualist Balu hatte mit seiner Minimalaustattung zu kämpfen.














Jetzt ging es auf den RÖMERWEG bis nach STOCKUM, um von dort Richtung DRACHENSCHANZE weiterzufahren. Am Ortsausgang HOHNSCHEID ging es auf einen schmalen Trail mit Baumüberquerung bis nach MERTEN/BACH.
Hier verabschiedeten wir Renate und Frank. 









Der Rest folgte mit großen Schweißperlen auf der Stirn bergan den NP 4-Weg. Da die Bergabpassage dieses Weges mit dem Bike nicht fahrbar ist, bogen wir über eine Wiese nach Osten Richtung MITTELSCHEID ab.
Kurz vor SÜCHTERSCHEID stießen wir wieder auf den NP4-Weg. Wir umrundeten südlich auf dem Sieghöhenweg BLANKENBERG und fuhren weiter über STEIN, HENNEF Sieglinde bis zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour zurück.




Ein paar Höhenmeter werden wohl auch zusammengekommen sein. Ich schätze so um die 650 HHM.
Mein großer Dank gilt unseren zwei Damen, die jede Steigung und jede Abfahrt meisterlich bezwungen haben. Unser Individualist Balu hat heute wahrscheinlich am meisten geschwitzt, na ja ohne Schaltung die ganze Strecke und nur einmal abgestiegen  eine wahre Meisterleistung.
Die Tour mit Euch hat mir Spaß gemacht, das Wetter hat gepasst. Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende. Vielleicht sieht man sich bei einer der nächsten Touren wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (19. März 2007)

Danke Udo für die schöne Tour!   
Hatten ja echt glück mit dem Wetter!
Freue mich schon auf die nächste B&R Tour von dir,
werde auf jeden fall wieder mitfahren(Robbie auch)!

VG Tom


----------



## bibi1952 (26. März 2007)

Hallo,
letzte Woche war Freeriden im Tiefschnee angesagt, habe eine Superwoche im Allgäu gehabt. 
Jetzt dieses geile Frühlingswetter! Wer fährt am Dienstagabend im Lohmarer Wald mit? Habe was ins LMB gesetzt.
VG Werner


----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2007)

Hallo Werner,


bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> letzte Woche war Freeriden im Tiefschnee angesagt, habe eine Superwoche im Allgäu gehabt.
> Jetzt dieses geile Frühlingswetter! Wer fährt am Dienstagabend im Lohmarer Wald mit? Habe was ins LMB gesetzt.
> VG Werner


klappt leider nicht, mein Rad ist noch beim Boxenstopp , fehlt noch ein Bolzen für den Dämpfer. Der alte hat sich verbogen.


----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> klappt leider nicht, mein Rad ist noch beim Boxenstopp , fehlt noch ein Bolzen für den Dämpfer. Der alte hat sich verbogen.


 
Sag Du noch mal zu mir ich solle mir ein vernünftiges Bike holen 

Aber da wo Du es hast ist es wenigstens in guten Händen und Du kannst Dir sicher sein das kein Pfusch betrieben wird...
Mein Bike ist am kommenden Mittwoch bereits 8 (!) Wochen in der Werkstatt. Na gut, ist ein bisschen gelogen, ich hatte es letzte Woche für 1 1/2 Tage zurück bevor...


----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2007)

5. CTF Brohltal.

Wer interesse hat kann sich hier eintragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4253

und hier weitere Info´s zum Ablauf erhalten
http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.html

PS: Bis jetzt sieht die Wetter Prognose sehr gut aus!


----------



## Udo1 (27. März 2007)

Hallo,
am Sonnabend, den 31.03.  um 13:30 Uhr die nächste Bike & Runtour.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4260
Wie immer locker leicht.
Die Strecke:




Das Profil:




Also die HHM ungefähr 700; Entfernung 50,89 km. Strecke wahrscheinlich trocken .


----------



## bibi1952 (28. März 2007)

Hallo,
war gestern abend leider alleine im Siegburger und Lohmarer Wald unterwegs.
Wichtige Meldung:
                              HCM ist wieder weitgehend befahrbar!
Die Forstarbeiter waren in den letzten Tagen in diesem Bereich aktiv. Zudem haben Freiwillige die Strecke etwas ausgebaut. Nur die Einfahrt ist noch durch Baumstämme verblockt.
VG Werner


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (28. März 2007)

Moin Udo,
dein Bike wieder Fit?!?!
Werden wieder zu zweit an deiner Samstag Tour teilnehmen!!

Bis Samstag...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. März 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war gestern abend leider alleine im Siegburger und Lohmarer Wald unterwegs.
> Wichtige Meldung:
> HCM ist wieder weitgehend befahrbar!
> ...



Hallo Werner!
Das sind gute Nachrichten. Hatte gestern eigentlich vor, Dir Gesellschaft zu leisten. Bin aber mal wieder so spät aus dem Büro rausgekommen, dass es keinen Sinn mehr machte. Wann bist Du denn das nächste Mal wieder unterwegs?
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. März 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist am kommenden Mittwoch bereits 8 (!) Wochen in der Werkstatt. Na gut, ist ein bisschen gelogen, ich hatte es letzte Woche für 1 1/2 Tage zurück bevor...



Hallo sibby08!
Was ist denn die Ursache dafür, dass Du so unverschämt lange auf dein schönes Schwarzes verzichten musst?
Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meti (28. März 2007)

wäre mitgekommen war nur verwirrt wegen nightride um 19:00 uhr!
leider mußte ich mein bad noch streichen und war erst um 20:00 fertig  
naja beim nächsten mal vielleicht 
wenn ich kein neues hobby hab bis dahin  !



verkaufe 
--------------------
STORCK REBEL CARBON  1700VHB 
CENTURION BACKFIRE LRS MIT FIESER SCHRAME 1100VHB 

suche 
-----------------------
neues hobby


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (29. März 2007)

@Udo1 
War gestern bei B&R und musste mit schrecken feststellen das dein Bike immer noch in der Werkstat steht!
Hoffe das Michael recht hat und der fehlende Bolzen bis Samstag da ist und vor allem auch eingebaut  

Wetter soll ja auch mitspielen,
dann mal bis Samstag!


----------



## sibby08 (29. März 2007)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> @Udo1
> War gestern bei B&R und musste mit schrecken feststellen das dein Bike immer noch in der Werkstat steht!
> Hoffe das Michael recht hat und der fehlende Bolzen bis Samstag da ist und vor allem auch eingebaut
> 
> ...


 
Keine Sorge, zur Not hat der Udo auch noch ein gutes Schauff in der Hinterhand...


----------



## Udo1 (29. März 2007)

Äh Udo,


sibby08 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, zur Not hat der Udo auch noch ein gutes Schauff in der Hinterhand...


finde ich gar nicht lustig


----------



## sibby08 (29. März 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo sibby08!
> Was ist denn die Ursache dafür, dass Du so unverschämt lange auf dein schönes Schwarzes verzichten musst?
> Gruß
> Peter


 
Eigendlich nichts besonderes, Gabel und Dämpfer zur Überprüfung bei Toxoholics und ein nicht glücklich verlaufener einbau des Dämpfers nachdem dieser schon nach 6 1/2 wieder zurück war...


----------



## Udo1 (31. März 2007)

Hallo,

heute trafen sich bei bestem Radlerwetter zur Bike & Runtour
Dagmar
Tom @ Tom-Siegburg 
Peter @ petejupp 
Helmut @ helman 
Udo @ udo1
Los ging es um 13.30 Uhr vom Startpunkt Siegburg durch den Lohmarer Wald. Der Pferdehoftrail aufwärts war wegen Forstarbeiten leider gesperrt, so mussten wir bis Lohmar ein kleines Stück die Straße fahren. Es ging weiter über Ingersberg bis Algert, von dort weiter über Grünberg, den K-Weg,















weiter auf den A1/ A5 bis Wahlem. Von hier ging es südlich der Fliehburg bei Ohlig auf den >3 Weg mit Baumsperrenüberwindung 




und Wasserdurchfahrten 














http://de.sevenload.com/videos/E9xa49L-iXnXfCj/Bike-Runtour-31-03-2007
weiter bis in das Naafbachtal.
Ab hier ging es wieder bergauf über Naaf und Höffen bis zum Einstieg zur großen Bergabfahrt nach Neuhonrath.




Helmut  Tom  Peter  Udo   Dagmar
Ab Neuhonrath ging es zügig über Hitzhof und Muchensiefen, Gammersbachermühle, Burg Sülz nach Siegburg zurück.




Zum Schluss waren es rund 54 Km mit ca. 740 HHM und einem Schnitt von 14,7 km/h.
Mein Dank gilt meiner Mitfahrerein/rern die immer brav auf mich gewartet hatt/ hatten, wenn der Anstieg etwas anspruchsvoller war. 
Es hat mir Spaß gemacht mit euch bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (1. April 2007)

@Udo1
Das war mal wieder ne schöne Runde mit netten Mitfahrern!   
Naja, wenn du das nächste mal was früher vom Stammtisch weg kommst brauch auch keiner auf dich warten   

Bis zur nächsten Tour

Tom


----------



## Udo1 (4. April 2007)

Hallo,
werde am 07.04.07 ab 10.00 Uhr zu einer Lüderichtour starten.
Wer mitkommen möchte 10.00 Uhr Treffpunkt 
STALLBERG Parkplatz an der B56 Fußgängerbrücke.









Es werden dann ca. 800 HHM und etwa 60 km zusammenkommen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4305


----------



## bibi1952 (6. April 2007)

Hallo Udo,
kann leider morgen nicht, muss arbeiten.
Habe aber eine Tour am Montagnachmittag ins LMB gestellt. Ich brauche mal von Dir eine Schulung, um auch so schöne Bilder und Streckenübersichten ins Netz zu stellen.
Näheres unter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4321

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. April 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> kann leider morgen nicht, muss arbeiten.
> Habe aber eine Tour am Montagnachmittag ins LMB gestellt. Ich brauche mal von Dir eine Schulung, um auch so schöne Bilder und Streckenübersichten ins Netz zu stellen.
> Näheres unter:
> ...



Hallo Udo!
Für morgen muss ich mich leider ebenfalls dem Werner anschließen und arbeitenderweise absagen.

Hallo Werner!
Habe irgendwas läuten gehört, dass am Montag Nachmittag sowieso schon etwas geplant ist. Vielleicht kann Udo ja etwas dazu beitragen? Mir wäre dann allerdings erst so gegen 15 Uhr recht.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Udo1 (6. April 2007)

Ja Werner,


bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> kann leider morgen nicht, muss arbeiten.
> Habe aber eine Tour am Montagnachmittag ins LMB gestellt. Ich brauche mal von Dir eine Schulung, um auch so schöne Bilder und Streckenübersichten ins Netz zu stellen.
> Näheres unter:
> ...


bin dabei.


----------



## bibi1952 (7. April 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Für morgen muss ich mich leider ebenfalls dem Werner anschließen und arbeitenderweise absagen.
> 
> Hallo Werner!
> ...



Hallo Peter,
15:00 Uhr Abfahrt ist etwas spät, da wir ca. 4 h unterwegs sind. Ich wollte im Biergarten Aggerschlößchen noch etwas in der Sonne sitzen und nach meiner Fastenzeit (ohne Alkohol) endlich ein Weizenbier mit Genuß trinken.
VG Werner


----------



## Enrgy (8. April 2007)

Hallo Werner,

hab mich mal für morgen angemeldet. Ich hoffe, die Tour findet statt, weil ich 45km Anfahrt habe. Keine Sorge, komme per PKW, aber Sprit kostet ja trotzdem. 
Ich schaue spätestens morgen um 12.30 nochmal hier rein, sollte sich was geändert haben.

Grüße enrgy


----------



## bibi1952 (9. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> hab mich mal für morgen angemeldet. Ich hoffe, die Tour findet statt, weil ich 45km Anfahrt habe. Keine Sorge, komme per PKW, aber Sprit kostet ja trotzdem.
> Ich schaue spätestens morgen um 12.30 nochmal hier rein, sollte sich was geändert haben.
> ...



Hallo,
mußte meine Abfahrtszeit auf 15:30 Uhr verlegen. Habe an alle Mitfahrer ein PN geschickt. Hoffe auf weitere Teilnahme. Ich bin auf jeden Fall da.
VG Werner


----------



## Udo1 (9. April 2007)

Hallo Werner,

Danke für die schöne Tour, zumindestens für den ersten Abschnitt bis zum Wendepunkt . Kannte ich noch nicht. Wäre gern noch bis zum Schluß mitgefahren, ging aber nicht mehr von der Zeit her .


































Dir noch eine schöne Woche, bis demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (10. April 2007)

Hallo Udo,
danke für Deinen Vorbericht und die schönen Bilder.

Nun mein kurzer Tourbericht:
Um 15:30 Uhr fanden sich überraschend 10 Mitfahrer in Donrath bei Rammes Grünland ein. Wir fuhren die Aggertaltarils aufwärts bis Vilkerath. Dort verabschiedeten sich Udo, Axel, Peter und Christian. Die anderen nahmen über das Schlingenbachtal den kleinen Heckberg in Angriff. Dort übernahm Jörg das Ruder und führte uns von Marialinden über verschiedene Trails ins Naafbachtal, weiter ging es hoch nach Mohlscheid und dem flowigen Holzbachtrail wieder ins Naafbachtal. Danach führte ich die Restgruppe zurück nach Donrath.
Fahrzeit mit Zwischenstops: 4 h; etwas über 50 km, ca. 700 hm, Schnitt 15,1 km/h,
Allen Mitfahrern vielen Dank, die ohne Murren 2 Sackgassen in Kauf nahmen und auch willig über ein 2 m hohes Tor geklettert sind.
VG Werner


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2007)

Danke nochmal für die nette Tour auch von meiner Seite!

Als Anhang hier mein Höhenprofil:





700Hm sind es dann nicht ganz geworden, aber die 4h Gesamtzeit und 50km haben wir fast punktgenau getroffen.


----------



## Udo1 (10. April 2007)

Hallo,

am Freitag, den 13.04. 16:00 Uhr die nächste Bike & Runtour. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4260

ungefährer Streckenverlauf


----------



## Giom (10. April 2007)

Hallo Helmut @ Born 2bike wild,
bist auch am sonntag dabei, wollen uns in Spich treffen und bis Siegburg radeln? Strasse oder kennst Du einen schöneren Weg? Wie lange brauchen wir bzw. wann wollen wir uns treffen? 
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (10. April 2007)

Hi Guillaume,
gibt 3 Varianten, 1)parallel zur ICE Trasse ca.25 min, 2)über FW-Hütte nach Menden und Sieg-Rad-Weg-Siegburg,ca.35 min, 3)über Mauspfad, Aggerstadion,Siegburg(B8)-Zentrum-Bahnhof, mit Trails ca.40 min bei normalem Tempo, also freie Auswahl, fahre jedenfalls gerne mit


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (10. April 2007)

Hi Guillaume,
..Treffpunkt entsprechend vorher bei Dir, weiß nur noch nicht, ob Lars @mtb-kao aus Zündorf mit Rad anreist, könnte sonst auch mitkommen, oder Klaus @redking(ab Aggerstadion)


----------



## bibi1952 (12. April 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Freitag, den 13.04. 16:00 Uhr die nächste Bike & Runtour.
> 
> ...



Hallo Udo,
war gestern mit der Säge im Naafbachtal. Der Trail auf der rechten Seite der Naaf ist von Kreuznaaf bis zum Wenigerbachtal wieder voll befahrbar. Du kannst deine Freitagstour darüber führen. Wenn ich früh genug von der Arbeit los komme, steige ich in Donrath mit ein.
VG Werner


----------



## Giom (12. April 2007)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> Hi Guillaume,
> gibt 3 Varianten, 1)parallel zur ICE Trasse ca.25 min, 2)über FW-Hütte nach Menden und Sieg-Rad-Weg-Siegburg,ca.35 min, 3)über Mauspfad, Aggerstadion,Siegburg(B8)-Zentrum-Bahnhof, mit Trails ca.40 min bei normalem Tempo, also freie Auswahl, fahre jedenfalls gerne mit


 
Ich überlasse Dir die Variante auszusuchen, die wir fahren werden, ich wohne zwar dort, kenne mich aber gar nicht aus. Also du fährst nicht nur mit, Du fähst uns dort hin 
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Udo1 (13. April 2007)

Hallo,
Bericht und Bilder der heutigen Bike & Runtour werden morgen eingestellt.


----------



## Udo1 (14. April 2007)

Hallo,

hier ein kurzer Tourbericht der gestrigen Bike & Runtour, zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr wieder am Freitag um 16:00 Uhr.
Mit dabei waren:
[email protected] petejupp 
Rhoder 
Mike
Willibald
Dagmar
Karl
Udo @udo1
Nach kurzen Sammeln 





ging es auch diesmal pünktlich um 16:00 Uhr, bei herrlichen Sommerwetter Richtung Lohmaer Wald. Als erstes zum Einstimmen ging es zum Teichetrail und weiter in Richtung Querweg HCM.




Das erste Hindernis auf unseren Weg, die Überquerung des Baches unterhalb des HCM.



















Von hier ging es weiter mit Baumüberquerung zum Aulesbach und dann hinauf zum Ingersberg. Auf schmalen Trail ging die Tour bergab wieder nach Lohmar um bei Grünland an der linken Aggertalseite bis fast Ortsende Donrath weiterzufahren.
Am Ortsende von Donrath ging es dann zum ersten ordentlichen Anstieg hoch nach Ellhausen. Dort führte uns der Weg über Wiese und Trail mit Dornen weiter nach Kreuznaaf. In entspannter Fahrt ging es durch das Naafbachtal bis nach Naaf um dann über Büchel nach Mailahn das Naafbachtal wieder zu verlassen. Von dort über landwirtschaftlichen Weg nach Hohn mit anschließenden Trail bis nach Wahlscheid. Hier ging es am rechten Ufer der Agger zurück bis zum Ziegenberg. 









v.l.n.r.          Karl         Dagmar    Mike        Peter    Rhoder  Udo    Willibald

Nach einem kurzen Schlenker über den Ziegenberg mit Ziegenbergtrail ging es weiter an der Agger entlang zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour.




Steckenverlauf




Streckenprofil: ca. 500 HHM; 41 km und eine Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von ca. 15,9 km/h doch ganz ordentlich finde ich für die erste trockene schlammfreie Tour in diesem Jahr .
Allen Mitfahrern ein schönes Wochenende, hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch fahren zu dürfen. Bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (18. April 2007)

Hallo Udo1,
wann ist dein Wegzug geplant?
VG Werner


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2007)

Hallo Werner,

am 11.06.07 um 07:00 Uhr kommt der Möbelwagen.  

In den nächsten Tagen stelle ich meine Abschlußrunde ins LMB.

Vorher aber noch am 04.05.07  16:00 Uhr eine Bike & Runtour


----------



## Enrgy (18. April 2007)

Ups, zuviele Auswanderersendungen im Fernsehen geschaut? 

Hoffentlich verschlägts dich in eine bikegerechte Gegend mit entsprechender Topographie. Nix wäre wohl schlimmer als norddeutsche Tiefebene...


----------



## Krampe (18. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ups, zuviele Auswanderersendungen im Fernsehen geschaut?
> 
> Hoffentlich verschlägts dich in eine bikegerechte Gegend mit entsprechender Topographie. Nix wäre wohl schlimmer als norddeutsche Tiefebene...


----------



## sibby08 (18. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ups, zuviele Auswanderersendungen im Fernsehen geschaut?
> 
> Hoffentlich verschlägts dich in eine bikegerechte Gegend mit entsprechender Topographie. Nix wäre wohl schlimmer als norddeutsche Tiefebene...


 
Ne, der war ja ausgewandert zu uns, ins schöne Rheinland. Jetzt geht er Forumstechnisch 2 Etagen höher: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=95 in seine alte Heimat.

Ich hoffe er kommt dann ab und an mal zu Besuch und führt uns auf einer schönen Tour.


----------



## Redking (18. April 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ne, der war ja ausgewandert zu uns, ins schöne Rheinland. Jetzt geht er Forumstechnisch 2 Etagen höher: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=95 in seine alte Heimat.
> 
> Ich hoffe er kommt dann ab und an mal zu Besuch und führt uns auf einer schönen Tour.



Falsch  wir werden ihn besuchen da wir dann einen erfahrenen Guide in neuem Revier kennen! 
Grüße
Klaus
P.S 11.06.2007 Dann gehört der Fred wieder mir!


----------



## bibi1952 (19. April 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> am 11.06.07 um 07:00 Uhr kommt der Möbelwagen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Udo,
bitte einen Biergarten und schönes Wetter einplanen, damit wir den Abschied  auch zünftig feiern können. 

Wer macht denn zukünftig die Bike&Run-Touren?

VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. April 2007)

In der heutigen Ausgabe des Rhein-Sieg-Anzeigers steht ein sehr interessanter Bericht über unseren geliebten Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad....


----------



## Udo1 (20. April 2007)

Hier der Artikel,


petejupp schrieb:


> In der heutigen Ausgabe des Rhein-Sieg-Anzeigers steht ein sehr interessanter Bericht über unseren geliebten Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad....


*Gefahr auf Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad*

VON VON INGO LANG, 20.04.07, 11:10h



Mountainbiker stören die Natur, sagen die Kritiker.







Artikel mailen



Druckfassung




 *Lohmar - *In Bikerkreisen hat der "Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad", der westlich der Franzhäuschenstraße beginnt und in der Schmiedgasse im Zentrum endet, einen geradezu legendären Ruf. Und zwar weit über die Region hinaus. Da gilt diese Piste durch die Idylle des Holzbachtals und entlang des Auelsbachs als Herausforderung, wie begeisterte Beschreibungen im Internet zeigen. Es lag auf der Hand, dass die heimische CDU vor wenigen Monaten beantragte, aus dem "Geheimtipp" eine offizielle Mountainbikestrecke zu machen. 
Die Verwaltung nahm diese Anregung auf und fragte unter anderem beim Landesbetrieb Wald und Holz NRW nach (früher hieß es Forstamt), ob gegen solche Pläne etwas einzuwenden sei. Und ob, lautete die behördliche Antwort: "Aus forstfachlicher Sicht wird die Einrichtung der vorgenannten Mountainbike-Strecke abgelehnt." 
Grobstollige Reifen 
Die Behörde wolle den Wald vor Schäden bewahren, die zum Beispiel von Mountainbikern im Forst verursacht würden. Deren Bestreben sei ja gerade "das Befahren von natürlich gewachsenem Gelände mit grobstolligen Reifen". Bodenverdichtungen und Wurzelschäden an Bäumen seien da unvermeidlich. Zudem sei Radfahren im Wald nur auf festen Wegen erlaubt, wozu der so genannte Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad nicht zähle. Hierbei handele es sich "vielmehr um einen Erdpfad, der ursprünglich durch ungeregelte fußläufige Nutzung von Erholungssuchenden entstanden ist", analysieren die Forstfachkräfte. Dass er "nunmehr häufig ordnungswidrig auch von Mountainbikern genutzt" wird, werde "von hier aus verfolgt". Weiter verweist die Behörde auf die hohe strukturelle Vielfalt der Waldflächen und den Wert der Bäche für Amphibien-, Reptilien- und Wasserinsektenarten. Der Holzbach sei ein "bevorzugtes Jagd- und Brutrevier der störanfälligen Wasseramsel und des Eisvogels", beides Rote-Liste-Arten, die vom Aussterben bedroht seien. Aufgrund dieser ökologischen Bedeutung allein schon verbiete sich "eine erhöhte Konzentration der Erholungsnutzung auf diesen Bereich". Mountainbiker würden die wertvollen Lebensgemeinschaften dort erheblich stören. Auch spreche die "besondere Verkehrssicherungspflicht", die auf die Waldbesitzer entlang einer Mountainbikestrecke zukomme, gegen eine Genehmigung. 

Wilde Ritte 
Wenn auch die Sportradler selbst bei ihren wilden Ritten durchs Gelände Stürze und Verletzungen riskierten, entbinde das nicht die Forsteigner, "vorbeugende Maßnahmen zur Gefahrenabwehr zu ergreifen". Und das wiederum koste Geld, das die Waldwirtschafter nicht ausgeben wollten. Im Stadtentwicklungsausschuss erklärte CDU-Chef Horst Krybus, seine Fraktion habe hier "mit wenig Aufwand etwas sportlich Attraktives für die Jugend bieten" wollen. Weder die Stadt noch die Waldbesitzer sollten dafür "Riesengelder in die Hand nehmen". Allerdings sei die Angelegenheit für seine Fraktion damit nicht beendet. "Wir werden darauf zurückkommen."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (20. April 2007)

Tach,

ich kann mich gerne darum kümmern, zu mal ich gerade in Altenberg eine ähnlich Baustelle haben.

Aber ich würde gerne kurz vorher abklären,
ob das Michael @Splash von der IG Rhein-Sieg nicht in die Hand nehmen will, da der HCM-Pfad m.W. zum Rhein-Sieg-Kreis gehört.

Michael  , übernimmst Du?

PS: Ahh, ich sehe gerade, Michael hat im Stammtisch-Thread gepostet.

"Kobra übernehmen Sie."

Und ich bin raus. 
Wenn Hilfe gebraucht bzw. erwünscht ist, 
Kontaktdaten sind ja bekannt.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## bibi1952 (21. April 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hier der Artikel,
> 
> *Gefahr auf Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad*
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich befahre den HCM schon seit fast 20 Jahren. In Bikerkreisen bekannt und gepflegt konnte man den Pfad frei befahren.
Bereits den ersten Zeitungsartikel vor einigen Wochen habe mit Sorge gelesen Seitdem finden sich immer mehr Hundegassigeher, Nordic-Walker usw. auf dem HCM ein und man musste vorsichtiger fahren. 
Jetzt dieser Artikel noch:kotz:
Und das alles nur wegen der Profilierungssucht  einiger Kommunalpolitikern 
Adios HCM  Zukünftig werde ich mich verstärkt den Trails im Naafbachtal zuwenden.
VG Werner


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. April 2007)

Der HCM hat schon lange nicht mehr den Flow und die Klasse wie vor Jahren. Durch die hoch frequentierte Nutzung hat er an allen Ecken und Enden gelitten, was den Reiz, meiner Meinung nach - rein fahrerisch,  eher gegen 0 gehen läßt. Optisch ist er jedoch nach wie vor ein Schmankerl!
Hoffen wir mal, daß er wenigstens von 'Sprungschanzen schaufelnden Kindern' und 'stolperfallen legenden Wanderern' weitest möglich verschont bleibt!


----------



## Udo1 (22. April 2007)

Hallo Andreas,


			
				 [Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Der HCM hat schon lange nicht mehr den Flow und die Klasse wie vor Jahren. Durch die hoch frequentierte Nutzung hat er an allen Ecken und Enden gelitten, was den Reiz, meiner Meinung nach - rein fahrerisch, eher gegen 0 gehen läßt. Optisch ist er jedoch nach wie vor ein Schmankerl![/font]
> Hoffen wir mal, daß er wenigstens von 'Sprungschanzen schaufelnden Kindern' und 'stolperfallen legenden Wanderern' weitest möglich verschont bleibt!


Deine Einschätzung zum HCM kann ich nur bestätigen. Auch ostwärts des HCM gibt es schöne, nicht mal weit entfernte Bikereviere. 
War heute mit den Christian auf dem alten Römerweg Richtung Eitorf unterwegs, auf den Spuren des X12-Weges. 









Über den Wanderweg der Deutschen Einheit (X9) ging es weiter über den XS Bohlscheid - Hatzfeld nach Eitorf. Am Bahnhof Eitorf über die Siegbrücke hinauf auf die andere Siegtalseite ungefähr in Höhe Golfplatz, dort wieder auf den X9-Weg weiter in Richtung Bach. Kurz vor Bach herrliche Bergabfahrt (Trail). 









Hier überlegten wir schon, ob wir in an betracht des Niedrigwassers nicht mal versuchen sollten die Sieg zu durchfahren. 




Über Merten ging es an der Sieg zurück nach Siegburg.




War landschaftlich eine sehr schöne Tour.


----------



## Pepin (23. April 2007)

Hallo meine MTBler ich lebe auch noch 

der 02.06. ist zwar noch was hin aber hier schon mal der termin

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4431

Alle Wege der Wahnerheide

Kennen ja noch einige von letztem Jahr  

wollte ich so als vorbereitung auf des 24h rennen  around the clock in Hahnstätten fahren.

wer ist eigentlich noch in Hahnstätten dabei?


----------



## Pepin (23. April 2007)

nagut da mit ihr nicht so lange auf mich verzichten müßt
am donnerstag eine lockere runde für alle klassen

vieleicht noch mit einem gesselligen weizen in altenrath

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4432


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (24. April 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> Hallo meine MTBler ich lebe auch noch
> 
> der 02.06. ist zwar noch was hin aber hier schon mal der termin
> 
> ...




Meinst Du das 24h Rennen um die Burg Hohlenfels?


----------



## Pepin (24. April 2007)

jepp genau das


----------



## Delgado (24. April 2007)

Bin dabei.

Solanum, Montana und Bernhard auch, soweit ich gesehen habe ...


----------



## Pepin (24. April 2007)

montana und bernhard sind ja bei mir im team, bist du denn auch da?


----------



## Delgado (25. April 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> montana und bernhard sind ja bei mir im team, bist du denn auch da?





Delgado schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> 
> ...



Aber Einzelstarter, wie letztes Jahr.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Pepin (25. April 2007)

wir wollen es ja was geselliger angehen lassen


----------



## Pepin (25. April 2007)

wer fährt denn morgen abend mit in die wahnerheide?


----------



## Handlampe (30. April 2007)

@Merlin

Sehr ärgerlich.
Währe gerne am Mittwoch mitgefahren. Wahner Heide bei Vollmond ist einfach klasse.
Und dann auch noch die neue Lampe testen.
Dummerweise habe ich gerade festgestellt, das ich am Mittwoch Spätschicht habe


----------



## sibby08 (30. April 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> @Merlin
> 
> Sehr ärgerlich.
> Währe gerne am Mittwoch mitgefahren. Wahner Heide bei Vollmond ist einfach klasse.
> ...


 
Der eine hat Schicht, der andere ein zerstörtes Bike  
Schade, währe auch gern dabei gewesen. Macht bestimmt Laune bei dem Wetter und dann noch Vollmond.
Ich könnt nur noch :kotz:


----------



## Pepin (1. Mai 2007)

dann komme ich mittwoch mal für die tour müßte mein wackeliges MTB noch reichen werde dann vorher bei bike&Run vorbeischauen

warum startet ihr so spät?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

am Freitag, den 04.05.07 kleine Bike & Runtour.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4475
Start 16:00 Uhr in der Luisenstraße 29, Siegburg vor dem Laden Bike & Run.

Strecke:





Zurück durch das Hanfbachtal bis zur Sieglinde, dort kurzen oder auch längeren Boxenstopp


----------



## Udo1 (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

hier eine interessante Begebenheit:

*Darf eine Behörde Betrunkenem das Radfahren verbieten!*
*JA !!!!!!!!!*

*Behörde darf Betrunkenem das Radfahren verbieten
Neustadt/Weinstraße (dpa) - Wer betrunken auf seinem Rad erwischt wird,
kann mit einem Radelverbot belegt werden. Das geht aus einer Entscheidung
des Verwaltungsgerichtes Neustadt/Weinstraße hervor. Ein Mann war von der
Polizei mit 1,67 Promille erwischt worden, als er in Schlangenlinien und
ohne Licht nachts Rad fuhr. Weil er danach kein medizinisch-psychologisches
Gutachten vorgelegt hatte, untersagte ihm die Straßenverkehrsbehörde das
Radfahren. Einen Eilantrag des Mannes, er könne sich das Gutachten nicht
leisten, lehnte das Gericht ab.
*
*Also, dann im Biergarten höchstens Radler 


*


----------



## sibby08 (2. Mai 2007)

*Zur Abwechslung mal was positives (Quelle Rhein-Sieg-Anzeiger):*

*Mountainbiker dürfen 35 Kilometer radeln*

VON GABRIELE KRÜPER, 01.05.07, 10:44h



Ralf Stuhlmann (l.) - hier mit seinem Sohn Nico - hat die Strecke für die Mountainbiker ausgetüftelt.







Artikel mailen



Druckfassung




 *Much* - Ungeachtet der zurzeit in Lohmar ausgetragenen Kontroverse um die Mountainbiker auf dem Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad im Wald, will die Gemeinde Much in Kürze vier Radwegestrecken offiziell eröffnen - darunter auch eine Route für Querfeldein-Fahrer. Es ist alles abgesprochen, beugen die Verantwortlichen möglichem Ärger vor. Schlechte Erfahrungen hat Much bereits bei der Ausweisung der Wege für die Nordic Walker gemacht, als Jagdpächter Protest erhoben. Die Schilder für die neuen Strecken stehen weitgehend. 
Nach ihrem gern praktizierten Prinzip des Bürgerengagements, hatte die Kommune radelnde Mitbürger aufgefordert, ihre Lieblingsstrecken zu benennen und Vorschläge für eine Rundtour zu machen. Gefragt waren auch eine Route für Familien, für Rennradfahrer und für sportlich Ambitionierte. Der 13. Mai ist in Much zum Tag des Fahrrads ausgerufen worden, dann ist Einweihung des Radwegenetzes, das auch Touristen anlocken soll. 
Einer der Aktiven, die sich an der Aktion beteiligt haben, ist Ralf Stuhlmann. Ob er seine schönste Tour auskundschaften könnte, wurde der Marienfelder, der früher Rennradfahrer war, vor längerem gefragt. Ich habe über ein Jahr an der Strecke getüftelt - Stuhlmann hat sich die Sache nicht leicht gemacht. Da er den Autoverkehr auf den Straßen immer weniger mochte, war er aufs Mountainbike umgestiegen. Außerdem bin ich gern in der Natur, und Mountainbike-Fahren ist eine gute Alternative zum Wandern, meint Stuhlmann. Er und seine Sportskameraden sind eine lose Interessengemeinschaft, zu der auch Familienmitglieder und Nachbarn gehören. 
Stuhlmann reichte eine bebilderte Streckenbeschreibung ein und wurde dann zu einer Versammlung eingeladen. Aber auch er und seine Mountainbike-Freunde waren nicht von den üblichen Problemen verschont, wie sich im Anschluss herausstellte: Ein paar Abschnitte mussten geändert werden. Dies aber geschah vor der endgültigen Ausweisung. Wir haben schließlich im letzten Jahr unsere Erfahrungen bei der Ausweisung der Nordic-Walking-Strecken gemacht, merkt Beigeordneter Norbert Büscher an; damals hatten Jagdpächter kritisiert, dass eine Stöcke-Route mitten durch Ruhezonen für das Wild führte. Beim Radwegenetz wurden Betroffene im Vorfeld eingeschaltet. Zum Beispiel war ein Weg bei Burg Herrnstein ein Forstabfuhrweg und bereits als Reitweg ausgewiesen. Die gräfliche Forstverwaltung habe selbst eine Alternative vorgeschlagen, so Büscher. In Ruppichteroth schaltete sich der Umweltbeauftragte ein, weil bei Gießelbach ein Trampelpfad auf Privatgelände gewählt worden war. Auch in diesem Fall wurde gemeinsam eine Ausweichstrecke gefunden. Alles in allem jedoch, sagt Radler Stuhlmann, sind am Ende etwas mehr Asphaltstrecken heraus gekommen als in der Ursprungsplanung, was die Fahrfreude der Mountainbiker nicht gerade erhöht - immerhin aber können sie ungestört ihrem Hobby nachgehen. 
Die Familienstrecke ist relativ flach und führt über 15 Kilometer, die Sportstrecke mit dem Namen Grenzlandtour führt von Much aus über Wiehl, Nümbrecht, Ruppichteroth, Neunkirchen-Seelscheid und Overath. Sie beträgt 51 Kilometer, abgekürzt 30 Kilometer. Die Strecke für Rennradfahrer führt durch drei Kreise und fünf Gemeinden, sie ist 68 Kilometer lang und in der Abkürzung 53 Kilometer. Die Mountainbike-Strecke misst 35 Kilometer und hat eine Steigung von 700 Höhenmetern.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Mai 2007)

Schnellere Ortung von Notrufen

Feuer- und Rettungsleitstelle des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises erhält Zugang zu neuem System (Extra-Blatt Mittwoch, 4.April 2007)

Rhein-Sieg-Kreis - Seit Anfang 2007 hat die Feuer- und Rettungsleitstelle
des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises einen Zugang zum Handy-Ortungs-System "LifeService", das von der Björn Steiger Stiftung entwickelt wurde.

"Gedacht ist das System für alle, die in Not geraten und nicht angeben
können, wo sie sich befinden. Zum Beispiel für verunglückte Spaziergänger
und Wanderer in Waldgebieten, aber auch für Anrufer, die aufgrund ihres
Zustandes nicht mehr in der Lage sind, Angaben über ihren Standort zu
machen", sagte Uwe Kerper, Leiter der Abteilung Bevölkerungsschutz beim
Rhein-Sieg-Kreis.

Mit Kosten von 3,5 Millionen Euro wurde in den letzten drei Jahren eine
Computerplattform entwickelt, die bundesweit zur Verfügung steht und der
bereits 128 Leitstellen aktiv angeschlossen sind. Bei einem Notfall lässt
sich das Handy entweder über die Funkzellen oder über GPS Technik
aufspüren. Hiermit können Such- und Rettungsaktionen schneller abgewickelt werden. Wegen des Datenschutzes haben nur die Rettungsleitstellen Zugriff auf das stark gesicherte System. "Noch schneller geht es, wenn man die Geräte bei uns registrieren lässt", sagte Melanie Storch von der Björn Steiger Stiftung. So entfällt bei der Ortung die zeitraubende Anfrage bei den Providern.

Die kostenlose Registrierung kann im Internet unter www.steiger-stiftung.de
oder der Rufnummer 0800/1011599 erfolgen.

Stand vom 04.04.2007 | Autor: Extra-Blatt (dwo)

Kann ich nur empfehlen!!!!   
Ich habe mich schon registriert, tut nicht weh, hilft aber ungemein, wenn man in Not ist.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
gestern trafen sich um 16:00 Uhr ca, 9 Biker/innen zur schon traditionellen Bike & Runtour in Siegburg.
Vorgesehen war eine Tour über Söven-Hofen-Sand zum Eudenbergsee (ehemaliger Basaltsteinbruch) und durch das Hanfbachtal zurück.




Dies war die beabsichtigte Strecke.
Aber zuerst hieß es warten, warten auf Stefan, der gegen 16.00 Uhr noch kurz vor Franzhäuschen war.















Um 16:15 waren wir dann vollzählig und die Tour konnte beginnen.
Vom Startpunkt ging es sofort zur Sieg und weiter in das 3 Ländereck in das Waldstück oberhalb Hennef/ Haus Ölgarten. Auf schmalen Wegen und breiten Wegen mit Baumüberquerungen gelangten wir dann zum Haus Ölgarten. Wir fuhren weiter auf dem Sieghöhenweg bis nach Söven. Ab Söven ging es über eine ordentliche Abfahrt bis ca. 1 km vor Lanzenbach.
In Höhe der ersten Teiche ging es in einer Spitzkehre rechts hoch nach Hofen.
Nach ca. 1 km ereilte mich das Schicksal und für mich als Tourführer war damit die Tour beendet.





Wie mann hier sehen kann brach mein Hinterbau, zum Glück beim Anstieg und nicht bei der vorherigen Abfahrt.
In Hofen nahm mich eine nette Dame in ihren VAN mit bis nach Oberpleis. Der Rest der Gruppe fuhr ins Hanfbachtal weiter Richtung Siegburg zurück.
Mit den Nahverkehrsmitteln im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis war ich dann ca. 18:50 Uhr wieder bei Bike & Run angelangt, wo ich gleich mein Rädchen übergeben habe. 5 Minuten später trafe auch die Gruppe am Laden ein, sodaß wir noch das obligatorische Gruppenfoto machen konnten .





Ich hoffe das mein Rad zur nächsten Bike & Runtour fertig ist um dann meine Abschlußtour durchzuführen. Meine Abschlußtour ist für den 18.05.07  16:00 Uhr geplant. Start bei Bike & Run Ziel Sieglinde, mit nochmals ordentlichen Höhenmetern auf wenigen Kilometern.

An dieser Stelle nochmals herzlichen Dank  an die unbekannte Fahrererin des VAN, die mich spontan zur nächsten Bushaltestelle gebracht hat, sie ist wohl Lehrerin in Hennef und eine Kollegin von Soka70, wie ich noch erfahren habe.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Mai 2007)

Grüss Dich Udo,
war das letztes mal nicht auch die selbe Strebe, oder war es die untere Kettenstrebe? Dmals wars doch auf Höhe Tretlager, oder?!  Irgendwie bist Du aber vom Pech verfolgt, was Dein Bike betrifft . Ich drück Dir die Daumen daß es zur Abschlußtour fit ist!


----------



## sibby08 (5. Mai 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Grüss Dich Udo,
> war das letztes mal nicht auch die selbe Strebe, oder war es die untere Kettenstrebe? Dmals wars doch auf Höhe Tretlager, oder?! Irgendwie bist Du aber vom Pech verfolgt, was Dein Bike betrifft . Ich drück Dir die Daumen daß es zur Abschlußtour fit ist!


 
Das Pech scheint wohl am Vornamen zu liegen.
Aber nächste Woche, wenn es wieder regnet, werde ich wohl wieder ein fahrtüchtiges Bike haben. Und bei Udo1 mache ich mir keine Sorgen, der ist ja bei Bike and Run gut aufgehoben, die brauchen mit Sicherheit keine 3 Monate dafür und da sitzt auch jeder Handgriff.


----------



## soka70 (6. Mai 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> In Hofen nahm mich eine nette Dame in ihren VAN mit bis nach Oberpleis.
> 
> An dieser Stelle nochmals herzlichen Dank  an die unbekannte Fahrererin des VAN, die mich spontan zur nächsten Bushaltestelle gebracht hat, sie ist wohl Lehrerin in Hennef und eine Kollegin von Soka70, wie ich noch erfahren habe.



Ja ja, immer diese Sonderpädagogen mit ihrem Helfersyndrom 

Die gute Frau heißt Myriam und Dein Glück, denn wir hatten Freitag noch bis spät in den Nachmittag dienstliche Verpflichtungen in der Schule! Aus diesem Grunde konnte ich leider an Deiner Tour nicht teilnehmen, hat mich schon ziemlich geärgert, im Nachhinein aber Glück für Dich! 

Werde ihr Morgen Deinen "herzlichen Dank" nochmals ausrichten!


----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

demnächst ist Himmelfahrt. Wer noch nichts vorhat, ich biete eine Tagestour von SU durch den Kottenforst- Flamersheimer Wald- Radioteleskop Effelsberg (Tal)- Altenahr- Dernau - Kottenforst und zurück.
ca. 115 km

oder Siegburg - Nümbrecht (Schloß Homburg) - Siegburg ca. 75 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo Udo, leider bin ich dann nicht dan war heute schon am Radioteleskop.
Leider stand auf meiner Uhr 190  Kilometer! 

Viel Glück mit deinem Rad.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## bibi1952 (6. Mai 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> demnächst ist Himmelfahrt. Wer noch nichts vorhat, ich biete eine Tagestour von SU durch den Kottenforst- Flamersheimer Wald- Radioteleskop Effelsberg (Tal)- Altenahr- Dernau - Kottenforst und zurück.
> ca. 115 km
> ...



Hallo Udo, 
da jetzt endlich Regen kommt, kann ich wieder ins Bikerleben eintreten. 
Habe mir den Termin 18.05. im Kalender notiert. 
Auf Vatertag bin ich auf das Aggertal mit seinen schönen Biergärten und Kneipen fixiert, oder Du planst die Rücktour über Broeleck, Drabenderhöhe hinunter ins Aggertal und dann zurück nach Siegburg.
VG Werner


----------



## Udo1 (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo Werner,


bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> da jetzt endlich Regen kommt, kann ich wieder ins Bikerleben eintreten.
> Habe mir den Termin 18.05. im Kalender notiert.
> Auf Vatertag bin ich auf das Aggertal mit seinen schönen Biergärten und Kneipen fixiert, oder Du planst die Rücktour über Broeleck, Drabenderhöhe hinunter ins Aggertal und dann zurück nach Siegburg.
> VG Werner


alles ist möglich 

es sollte nicht auf eine reine Männertour beschränkt sein, Damen sind willkommen .


----------



## bibi1952 (6. Mai 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> alles ist möglich
> 
> es sollte nicht auf eine reine Männertour beschränkt sein, Damen sind willkommen .



Ich bin nicht frauenfeindlich!


----------



## Delgado (7. Mai 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Grüss Dich Udo,
> war das letztes mal nicht auch die selbe Strebe, oder war es die untere Kettenstrebe? Dmals wars doch auf Höhe Tretlager, oder?!  Irgendwie bist Du aber vom Pech verfolgt, was Dein Bike betrifft . Ich drück Dir die Daumen daß es zur Abschlußtour fit ist!




Pech?

In Udos Fall könnte man ja mal beginnen sein Glück zu zwingen


----------



## bibi1952 (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
endlich Regen Pollen ade.
Fahre morgen abend. Wer Lust hat, kann mitfahren. Ich möchte eine große Tour im Naafbachtal erkunden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4496
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. Mai 2007)

Halllo aus einem Internetkaffee im Bahnhof PLATTLING im Bayrischen Wald!
Kaum ist man ein paar Tage nicht im Forum, weil man sich ja auf die Pension im Bayrischen Wald, ohne Bike, vorbereiten muß, findet man sich hier schon auf der Seite 2. 

Also es sieht gut aus mit meinem Bike. Werde mit 99% tiger Sicherheit die Bike & Runtour am nächsten Freitag mit meinem neuen Bike durchführen.
Rahmen wird gewechselt . Das nenne ich Service und Kundenfreundlichkeit bei Bike & Run.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

am Freitag, den 18.05.07 Start zur Bike & Runtour, an der ich leider letztmalig teilnehmen werde .
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4513

Tour führt nördlich Siegburg, Talsperre, Bröhl, Sieglinde


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Freitag, den 18.05.07 Start zur Bike & Runtour, an der ich leider letztmalig teilnehmen werde .
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4513
> ...



Schade wäre gerne dabei gewesen , aber leider muss ich arbeiten ( Nachtschicht ) und des weiteren habe ich Radel rückstand ( Magen Geschichte     ). War erst diese Woche seit dem 04.04.07 mal wieder ne Stunde unterwegs ( ging so gerade  ). 
Also sage ich auf diesem Weg schon mal "Auf Wiedersehen"   , hat echt spass mit dir gemacht zu radeln. 
Wer wird denn jetzt die Bike&Run Touren weiterführen 
Und was wird jetzt mit dem Christian passieren  . Soll sich doch hier im Forum anmelden , damit man Ihn nicht aus den Augen verliert. 
Also Udo , besuch uns mal wieder hier , oder wir besuchen dich wenn du uns einlässt.
Alles gute für die Zukunft


----------



## hama687 (17. Mai 2007)

ich kann mich nur anschliesen muss da leider noch arbeiten, war zwar nur selten mit dir auf touren aber fand sie trozdem immer schön, man sieht sich


----------



## Udo1 (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wer Lust hat am Sonnabend den, 19.05. eine Tagestour zu machen hier die Tour:
Ich werde mit den Christian folgende Tour fahren: Siegburg- Drabender Höhe -Nümbrecht zum Schloß Homburg durchs Bröltal über Bröleck- Winterscheid zurück nach Siegburg .
Start ist um 09:10 Uhr In Siegburg Parkplatz Gaststätte "Kastanienhof"
Länge ca. 75 km
HHM ca. 1000


----------



## shog87 (18. Mai 2007)

morgen, wie sieht das mit der Länge und den hm der BikeRun Tour heute aus, meine Gabel von meinem Marathon Bike hat sich gestern auf einer Tour verabschiedet und bis heute Nachmittag krieg ich die nicht wieder grade! 
D.h. ich muss / werde mit meinem Freerider fahren, würde aber nur gehen wenn wir nicht so ein Renntempo fahren (mangels Kettenblätter) und keinen Alpencross draus machen. 30,40 km ist schon ok, oder wie soll die Tour aussehen?
gruß
*edit*  wird nix, dämpfer defekt -.-


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo shog87,


shog87 schrieb:


> morgen, wie sieht das mit der Länge und den hm der BikeRun Tour heute aus, meine Gabel von meinem Marathon Bike hat sich gestern auf einer Tour verabschiedet und bis heute Nachmittag krieg ich die nicht wieder grade!
> D.h. ich muss / werde mit meinem Freerider fahren, würde aber nur gehen wenn wir nicht so ein Renntempo fahren (mangels Kettenblätter) und keinen Alpencross draus machen. 30,40 km ist schon ok, oder wie soll die Tour aussehen?
> gruß
> *edit* wird nix, dämpfer defekt -.-


knapp 30 km locker und leicht, ca. 2,5 Std
im Pronzip rund um Siegburg- Happerschoß- Allner-Bröhl-Sieglinde


----------



## Mc Wade (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo Udo,

danke für eine schöne Tour mit einigen neuen Trails ( für mich ), war ja nun Deine letzte Tour im Rheinland ( jedenfalls als Bike und Run Event ).

Für Deine Initiative über mehrere Jahre hinweg, möchte ich mich nochmal (hier im Forum) bedanken. Ich hoffe Du wirst auch in Deiner neuen Umgebung viel Spass in diesem Sport haben.

Bis dann einmal... Kette rechts

Willibald


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (19. Mai 2007)

Auch von mir ein DANKESCHÖN!!

Leider bin ich erst spät auf deine Touren gekommen,aber die die ich mitgefahren bin waren allesammt klasse!   
Nur schade das man sich deine zickzack wege queer durch die Wälder so schlecht merken kann.  

Viel spaß bei der suche nach "Hügeln" in deiner neuen Heimat   

Vielleicht machst ja mal Urlaub im schönen Rheinland um mal wieder ein paar Höhenmeter zu sammeln...

bis Dann

Tom


----------



## Udo1 (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
liebe Bikerinnen und Biker des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises die mich auf meiner
allerletzten Bike & Runtour, der Abschiedstour aus dem Rhein-Sieg-Kreis, begleitet hattet.
Der Wettergott hatte ein einsehen und schickte uns eitel Sonnenschein.
Pünktlich wie immer 16.00 Uhr war Start bei Bike & Run in der Luisenstraße.
Nachfolgend die Strecke und im Anhang das Overlay.










Sammeln vor dem Start.
Nach dem Start ging es sofort in den Lohmar Wald zum Teichetrail.









Von hier ging es weiter Richtung Franzhäuschen über Trails und schönen Abfahrten. Hier hatten leider zwei Mitfahrer Pech (Vordergabelschaden und ein Speichenbruch) Dank euch beiden, das ihr mich zumindestens noch auf den ersten Teil der Strecke begleitet habt.




Hier ist der Kapitän der Mannschaft fit*****five mit seinen Mannschaftkameraden Merlin und Udo1, beim warten auf die zwei ausgefallenen Mitfahrer, zu sehen.




Hier eine weiteres Mitglied der Mannschaft fit****five [email protected] sibby08




Ab hier ging es zur B56 und weiter in den Stallberger Wald über einige kleine Trails bis in den Steinbruch.
Hier wurden wir schon von Andreas MTB und Bibi1952 erwartet. 
Nach dem Steinbruch ging es über den Wahnbachtrail 




http://de.sevenload.com/videos/YdotXZ3/Wahnbachtrail
am Wahnbach entlang hoch nach Happerschoß.
Ab Happerschoß weiter über eine steile Rampe mit Trail runter nach Allner.




Die nachfolgenden begleiteten mich beim überwinden der Rampe im abgesessenen Zustand.




Unten, in Allner angekommen, ging es weiter auf dem Höhenweg parallel zur Bröhltalstraße in Richtung Ortseingang Bröhl. In Allner verloren wir unseren treuen Mechaniker von Bike & Run, der uns stets auf allen Touren begleitet hatte, den Mike. In Höhe Ortseingang Bröhl ging es auf steilen Trail bergab zur Bröhl und weiter an der Sieg bis zum Ziel Siglinde. Hier erwartete uns schon Mike mit dem Extremsportler Felix von Witsch.
An der Sieglinde angekommen sofort das obligatorische Gruppenfoto mit Dame (Sonja)




Hier klang dann bei angenehmen Gesprächen und dem schönsten Wetter die Tour aus.














Mein Dank an alle die mich bei meiner allerletzten Tour im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis begleitet hatten. Ich werde nun diese schöne Gegend verlassen, die ich sehr vermissen werde. Mein neues Bikerevier ist Flachlandstrecke, nun ja bis in den Harz, Kyffhäuser und Thüringer Wald ist es aber nur 1 Autostunde.
Ich wünsche allen Bikerinnen und Bikern des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises noch schöne Touren und bleibt alle gesund.
Mein besonderer Dank gilt den Team von Bike & Run, die es rechtzeitig zur Tour geschafft hatten, mein neues Bike fertigzustellen.
Ich werde nicht aus der Welt sein, sicherlich wird man mich ab Juni im LMB
wiederfinden, bitte nicht anmelden, wenn ihr nicht in der Nähe von Halle oder Leipzig seit , die Entfernung wäre etwas groß für die Anreise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (20. Mai 2007)

Von mir auch ein Dankeschön an meinen Namens Vetter Udo. Es hat mir immer viel Spaß bereitet Dir auf Deinen Touren zu folgen. 
Dir und Deiner Familie wünsche ich alles Gute in euren neuen Lebensabschnitt in der neuen (alten) Heimat.
Vielleicht kreuzen sich ja noch mal die Wege.
Machs Gut


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo Udo,
auch von mir ein Dankeschön an die gemeinsamen Touren. Schade,dass du weg gehst! Ich wünsche dir viel Freude in deiner neuen Heimat.

An alle,
wer macht jetzt mit den Bike&Run-Touren weiter???? 

Ich kann ab und zu mal ein Tour ins LMB setzen, aber sonst fehlt mit die Zeit.

Es sollte sich einer finden, der mit Jörg und Angelika zusammen arbeitet.

VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Mai 2007)

Also heute war ich seit langem mal wieder auf dem Bike  ( Magengeschichte ) und bin mit Thunderstuck was durch die WH geradelt. Wetter war top   , die Wege waren aber noch ziemlich feucht  . Später sind wir noch Helmut begegnet  . Schönes Rad , auch wenn ich die Farbe etwas grell finde  , aber wem es gefällt. 
So ich hoffe das geht bei mir weiter so gut voran , so das ich bald mal wieder ne Tour ausschreiben kann


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (21. Mai 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> : . Später sind wir noch Helmut begegnet  . Schönes Rad , auch wenn ich die Farbe etwas grell finde  , aber wem es gefällt.
> So ich hoffe das geht bei mir weiter so gut voran , so das ich bald mal wieder ne Tour ausschreiben kann



Ja, bin mit @giom eine kleine Runde (30 km) W.H. mit "Explorer-Anteil" unterwegs gewesen. Nachdem ich bei Udo´s Abschiedstour wegen Speichenbruch zusammen mit @asphaltjunkie (Gabel defekt) vorzeitig heimwärts bin, habe ich meinen Mavic-Laufradsatz montiert und @giom hat sein "neues"Merida Alu-Fully ausprobiert. 
Fährt vielleicht jemand am Mittwoch jemand aus Troisdorf nach Brück zum KFL-Treff??
VG Helmut


----------



## Pepin (22. Mai 2007)

Moin moin

habe da für samstag mal meine standard runde ausgeschrieben

wir wollen in angepasstem tempo fahren

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=838

hoffe sonst geht es euch gut

gruß micha


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Mai 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> habe da für samstag mal meine standard runde ausgeschrieben
> 
> wir wollen in angepasstem tempo fahren
> 
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=838



Im LMB hast Du den Termin für den 28.5. eingestellt. Müsste wohl 26.5. heißen?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Pepin (23. Mai 2007)

jo danke dir
habe es geändert


----------



## Pepin (25. Mai 2007)

leider mußte ich die tour absagen.

dafür war ich gestern das erste mal mit meinem bike outdoor
hat spass gemacht in der wahnerheide. *geiles bike*


----------



## Enrgy (25. Mai 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> ... das erste mal mit meinem bike outdoor...



  hast du es vorher drin auf der Rolle eingefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (25. Mai 2007)

nö es stand nur als deko in meinem wohnzimmer


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Mai 2007)

So gestern bin ich mal wieder mit Thunderstuck was gefahren . War eine schöne Abendliche runde die es teilweise in sich hatte . Es fing alles mit dem Aufstieg von Reelsiefen nach Scheiderhöhe an, weiter ging es gemütlich Richtung Rambrücken  und in die WH.  Anschließend wurde es normal steil als wir von Bach nach Feienberg gefahren sind. Zum Schluss ging es wieder nach Hause.
Thunderstuck hat spass gemacht mit dir zu fahren . Aber ich muss noch sehr viel an meiner Kondition arbeiten .
Fazit:
- Üben , üben , üben  
- Dem Magen geht es noch nicht besser 
- 35 km und 390 hm( Ohne Gewähr  )


----------



## Udo1 (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
Siebengebirge wird 15. Nationalpark.

*Naturpark nicht völlig national*

ERSTELLT 25.05.07, 18:24h



Blick vom Rodderberg über Mehlem hinweg auf das Siebengebirge mit Drachenfels (oben rechts) und Drachenburg.







Artikel mailen



Druckfassung




 *Königswinter/Sankt Augustin* - Das Siebengebirge soll der 15. Nationalpark Deutschlands werden. Diese Absicht haben gestern der Verschönerungsverein für das Siebengebirge (VVS) und Landrat Frithjof Kühn auf dem Ölberg bei Königswinter kundgetan. Das Areal soll den Kernbereich des Siebengebirges umfassen, das im Norden von Bonn-Holzlar über Königswinter bis nach Bad Honnef reicht. Ortslagen werden ausgespart. Im Fall einer Einigung mit der Landesregierung von Rheinland-Pfalz könnte der Nationalpark auch bis nach Unkel ausgedehnt werden. Auf die geplante Vergrößerung des Naturparks Siebengebirge haben die Pläne keine Auswirkung. Wie berichtet, sollen auch weite Flächen Sankt Augustins in den Naturpark integriert werden. Dabei handelt es sich um das Pleistal und Teile des Birlinghovener Walds. 
Das Etikett Naturpark ist mit einem deutlich geringeren Schutzstatus als dem des Nationalparks verbunden. Zum Beispiel entstehen dadurch keine Einschränkungen für Bauaktivitäten. Die Entscheidungshoheit bleibt weiterhin bei den betroffenen Kommunen. Insgesamt soll die Fläche des Naturparks von derzeit 4550 auf dann 11 000 Hektar ausgeweitet werden. (rjo)


----------



## Christian 1 (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ab sofort bin ich im Forum präsent. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Udo1 (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo Christian,


Christian 1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ab sofort bin ich im Forum präsent.
> 
> Gruß Christian


viel Spaß im Forum. 
Und das ist er  :


----------



## meti (28. Mai 2007)

viel spaß im forum christian ! 
@udo1 danke nochmal werd die tage mal bei b&r vorbei schauen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (28. Mai 2007)

das freut mich christian!
bis auf die nächtse tour.


----------



## sun909 (29. Mai 2007)

Hi,
fahre am Freitag ab 16.30 in Hennef eine Tour.

Ungefährer Streckenverlauf, der ohne Probleme vor Ort noch geändert werden kann...

Hf Zentrum-Auel-Drachenfliegerschanze-Bödingen-Happerschoß-Talsperre.Steinbruch-HoChiMin-retour Richtung SIeglinde oder Brauhaus in Hennef im alten Bahnhof 

Je nach Wetter (bzw. Regen...) mehr oder weniger technisch, Geschwindigkeit langsam, Schwierigkeit mittel (aber alles auch schiebbar, z.B. Drachenfliegerschanze), Dauer ca. 3-4h inkl. Pausen.

Wer hat Lust und Zeit?

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## soka70 (30. Mai 2007)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> fahre am Freitag ab 16.30 in Hennef eine Tour.
> 
> Ungefährer Streckenverlauf, der ohne Probleme vor Ort noch geändert werden kann...
> ...



Hallo Carsten, 
super Idee, leider kann ich aber nicht! 
Hoffe mal, dass ich bei deiner nächsten Hennefer-Umland-Tour dabei sein werde!

Viel Spaß,


----------



## Christian 1 (30. Mai 2007)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> fahre am Freitag ab 16.30 in Hennef eine Tour.
> 
> Ungefährer Streckenverlauf, der ohne Probleme vor Ort noch geändert werden kann...
> ...




Hallo sun 909,

die eingeschriebene Tour hört sich gut an. Ich würde gerne mitfahren. Nur müsste ich noch den genauen Treffpunkt in Hennef wissen.  

Viele Grüße Christian 1


----------



## Pepin (30. Mai 2007)

schade freitag kann ich nicht da bin ich mit kollegen im siegburger brauhaus


----------



## sun909 (30. Mai 2007)

Hi,
hm Treffpunkt wäre Hennefer Bahnhof ganz gut zu erreichen oder? Auf der Rückseite sind ja Parkplätze, die kostenfrei sind.

Dann könnten wir uns vor dem Bahnhof treffen, ggf. mag ja auch der ein oder andere aus dem restlichen SU Gebiet kommen?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Christian 1 (31. Mai 2007)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hm Treffpunkt wäre Hennefer Bahnhof ganz gut zu erreichen oder? Auf der Rückseite sind ja Parkplätze, die kostenfrei sind.
> 
> Dann könnten wir uns vor dem Bahnhof treffen, ggf. mag ja auch der ein oder andere aus dem restlichen SU Gebiet kommen?
> ...




Hy, 
naja bis auf das ich kein auto fahre hört sich das gut an. 
Bis dann am Freitag.
Gruß Christian 1


----------



## Pepin (31. Mai 2007)

hier was für einsteiger und gemüdlichfahrer

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4612


----------



## sun909 (1. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> hier was für einsteiger und gemüdlichfahrer
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4612



hm,
"Fehler, Eintrag interessiert nicht"  ???

grüße
sun909


----------



## Christian 1 (1. Juni 2007)

Hy,
war ne super tour heute.
Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen.
Viele Grüße Christian 1 (Riemschoß)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo Christian,


Christian 1 schrieb:


> Hy,
> war ne super tour heute.
> Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen.
> Viele Grüße Christian 1 (Riemschoß)


klappt doch


----------



## Pepin (2. Juni 2007)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> "Fehler, Eintrag interessiert nicht"  ???
> 
> grüße
> sun909



jetzt gehts hatte den monat falsch gewählt

jetzt geht es
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4612


----------



## Christian 1 (3. Juni 2007)

Hy Pepin,
die eingeschriebene Tour hört sich gut an.
Leider hab ich schon etwas anderes vor.
Um an ihrer nächsten Tour teilnehmen zu können, würde ich gerne wissen wie ich (ohne Udo Witt) zu ihnen kommen kann.
Viele Grüße Christian 1


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juni 2007)

So gestern war ich , bei wunderschönem Wetter  in der WH unterwegs . Zu Anfang bin ich um den Leihenmeiher rum und hoch zum SB gefahren. Anschließend nach Altenrath den A-Höhenweg rauf  und rüber zu den A-Teichen am Forsthaus wieder zurück und über den Südlichen Teil zum Hörwiesenpfad.  Dann wieder hoch zum Forsthaus dort noch was unter die Räder genommen. Anschließend ging es nach Hause. 
*Daten:*
-45km
-420 hm 
-23,6°C 

*Fazit:*
Schöne Runde , wenig Leute unterwegs  
Diverse Pfade rund um Altenrath sind noch durch umgestürzte Bäume versperrt  ( ob die aber jemals geräumt werden  ) bzw. zugewachsen.  Da ist mal wieder Trailpflege angesagt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juni 2007)

Achtung Werbung ON   
Was: KOSTENLOSER Cannondale Test Tag von Bike & Run ( Räder Testen für lau !!! )  

Wann: Am Samstag , den *09.06.2007 *, von 09:30 Uhr bis zum Nachmittag

Wo: *B 56 Franzhäuschen / Heide*
Mitzubringen sind:Gültiger Personalausweis , Helm, Handschuhe sowie gutes Wetter  

Mehr Infos unter
Siehe Hier

  Werbung OFF


----------



## bibi1952 (3. Juni 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Achtung Werbung ON
> Was: KOSTENLOSER Cannondale Test Tag von Bike & Run ( Räder Testen für lau !!! )
> 
> Wann: Am Samstag , den *09.06.2007 *, von 09:30 Uhr bis zum Nachmittag
> ...



Hallo
gute Info
werde am diesem Tag die 1. Bike+Run-Tour (Nach Udo ) ins LMB setzen. Ich warte nur auf die Info, wie lange der Testtag dauert.
VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (3. Juni 2007)

Hier die Nachlese der heutigen tour. leider war ja von hier keiner mit dabei.

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=844

leider bin ich am 9.6. nicht da sondern beim 24h MTB-Rennen in Hohenfels


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wer kostenlose Routen (MTB) sucht, fast in jedem Format, sollte

einmal hier nachsehen: http://www.gps-tour.info/index.html

NRW ist auch dabei.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Juni 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo
> gute Info
> werde am diesem Tag die 1. Bike+Run-Tour (Nach Udo ) ins LMB setzen. Ich warte nur auf die Info, wie lange der Testtag dauert.
> VG Werner



Hallo Werner!

So etwa 3 - 4 Udo1-Touren, an denen ich teilgenommen habe, könnte ich nachfahren bzw. führen. Udo hätte sicherlich nichts dagegen! Bin letzte Woche eine Tour über Neunkirchen und Winterscheid nachgefahren, die Udo letztes Jahr im November geführt hat. Habe tatsächlich nach einigem Suchen sämtliche damals gefahrenen Wege gefunden. Sind von Siegburg aus ca. 55 km und um die 800 Höhenmeter (Udo: korrigiere mich evtl. bitte). Und mit einem Abstecher über Happerschoß noch ausbaufähig. Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Tourenvorschlag. Ich würde übrigens gerne nochmal die von Dir geführte Tour von Ostermontag an der Agger entlang Richtung Overath fahren, da ich diese beim damaligen Termin aus zeitlichen Gründen abbrechen musste.

Schönen Gruß!

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian 1 (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo Pepin,
ich hätte gerne an der Tour am Sonntag teilgenommen, aber leider konnte ich nicht heraus finden wie ich zu ihnen finde.
Vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten Mal
Viele Grüße Christian 1


----------



## Pepin (4. Juni 2007)

hier bitte schön

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4637


----------



## Christian 1 (4. Juni 2007)

Hy Pepin,

Tut mir leid ich kann schon wieder nicht mitkommen.
Geburtstagseinladung bei meiner Oma.
Vielleicht ja beim nächsten mal, obwohl ich mich da nicht, wie sie sehen, festlegen kann.
Noch viel Spaß auf der Tour und viele Grüße

Christian 1


----------



## bibi1952 (4. Juni 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner!
> 
> So etwa 3 - 4 Udo1-Touren, an denen ich teilgenommen habe, könnte ich nachfahren bzw. führen. Udo hätte sicherlich nichts dagegen! Bin letzte Woche eine Tour über Neunkirchen und Winterscheid nachgefahren, die Udo letztes Jahr im November geführt hat. Habe tatsächlich nach einigem Suchen sämtliche damals gefahrenen Wege gefunden. Sind von Siegburg aus ca. 55 km und um die 800 Höhenmeter (Udo: korrigiere mich evtl. bitte). Und mit einem Abstecher über Happerschoß noch ausbaufähig. Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Tourenvorschlag. Ich würde übrigens gerne nochmal die von Dir geführte Tour von Ostermontag an der Agger entlang Richtung Overath fahren, da ich diese beim damaligen Termin aus zeitlichen Gründen abbrechen musste.
> 
> ...



Hallo Peter,
nächste Bike+Run-Tour steht im LMB http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4639
Für die Woche danach kannst Du eine Tour führen.
Die Aggertal-Heckberg-Naafbachtal-Tour werde ich nochmal ins LMB stellen, eventuel am 30.06.2007.
VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Juni 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> nächste Bike+Run-Tour steht im LMB http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4639


Werde schon früh zum Testcenter fahren ( mit Auto ) , daher muss ich dir leider absagen. 


bibi1952 schrieb:


> Für die Woche danach kannst Du eine Tour führen.
> Die Aggertal-Heckberg-Naafbachtal-Tour werde ich nochmal ins LMB stellen, eventuel am 30.06.2007.
> VG Werner


Aber die Tour am 30.06 nicht schlecht ( kenn ich irgendwo her  ) . Vielleicht machen wir ja zwei Gruppen , dann führe ich die Wellness Truppe an , mal schauen.  *KANN aber erst ab 15:00 Uhr *( habe Frühschicht )


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
habe eben die Bike+Run-Tour aus dem LMB gelöscht, da sich kein Mitfahrer angemeldet hat.  Werde nun  um 13:00 Uhr direkt zum Testcenter fahren. 
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Juni 2007)

War schon um 10:15 Uhr mit dem Auto da.


bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe eben die Bike+Run-Tour aus dem LMB gelöscht, da sich kein Mitfahrer angemeldet hat. Werde nun um 13:00 Uhr direkt zum Testcenter fahren.
> VG Werner


hier einige Fotos vom Testtag am Vormittag:










Peter und der kranke Mike 









Kettenfresser beim aussuchen eines Testrades 
























Kettenfresser mit seinem extravaganten Shirt



















Gute Besserung Mike.


----------



## SFA (9. Juni 2007)

Cool, das Bike'n Run sowas veranstalten ! Sah' doch nach einer netten Veranstaltung aus....


----------



## bibi1952 (10. Juni 2007)

*Hallo*
Die Veranstaltung von Bike+Run war super. Wir haben das Rush-Carbon im Steinbruch getestet. Ich bin anschließend mit dem "Perp 2" über den HCM gerauscht . nur zurück bergauf auf dem Forstweg hatte ich meine Mühen . Anschließend sind wir noch mit unseren Bikes über den HCM zum Sportfest in Lohmar gefahren. 
Leider ist die HCM-Verlängerung durch die Sandgrube mit dicken Ästen und Bäumen wieder verblockt worden und zur Zeit nicht fahrbar.  
VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Juni 2007)

Da hat mich die Paparazzi doch galt wieder erwischt    .( habe dich gar nicht auf einem Rad gesehen  nur Christian war da  )  Ich kann mich Werners & Udo´s Aussage nur anschließen . Wirklich toller Tag , ein Großes Lob an Bike&Run   habe das Scalpel  und das Rush  getestet , wobei mir das Rush etwas besser gefallen hat  . 
Aber ein großen Nachteil haben diese Räder , 
der Preis


----------



## Derk (11. Juni 2007)

Ich habe bei Stöbern im Netz das hier

http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/freizeit_reise/meldung/1545336/1545336.html

gefunden zur Cannondale-Rückrufaktion


----------



## bibi1952 (12. Juni 2007)

*Achtung*
Fahre heute mit Pepin etwas früher. Termin der heutige Tour auf 17:45 Uhr vorgelegt.
VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (12. Juni 2007)

es war eine tolle tour hatte zum schluß 55km tolle trails danke für die tour.
morgen gehts dann zum KFL-Treff

Wer mit will wir treffen uns um 18 Uhr am Dallas-Grill an der Spicher Hauptstraße


----------



## Pepin (12. Juni 2007)

Hier :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4685


----------



## bibi1952 (13. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> es war eine tolle tour hatte zum schluß 55km tolle trails danke für die tour.
> morgen gehts dann zum KFL-Treff
> 
> Wer mit will wir treffen uns um 18 Uhr am Dallas-Grill an der Spicher Hauptstraße



Hallo,
danke für Vorschußlorbeeren, du warst ein geduldiger Mitfahrer , obwohl wir mehrmals über und unter Baumstämme steigen mussten . 
Ich habe dir gerne ein kleines Spektrum von den Trails im Naafbachtal gezeigt. Auf ein nächsten Mal!
VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (13. Juni 2007)

meine knie gehts so lala hoffe das ich heute nachmittag nach brück radeln kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastiBO (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch wieder aus meinem , zugegebenermaßen viel zu langen 
Winterschlaf 
erwacht. Hat irgendjemand ne Wochenendstour geplant?
Lieben Gruß, Basti


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juni 2007)

BastiBO schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin auch wieder aus meinem , zugegebenermaßen viel zu langen
> Winterschlaf
> erwacht. Hat irgendjemand ne Wochenendstour geplant?
> Lieben Gruß, Basti



Wie wäre es hier mit  . Aber nur wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## Trigga (16. Juni 2007)

funktioniert der link nur bei mir nicht?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. Juni 2007)

Wer hätte denn Lust auf folgende Tour:

Treffpunkt: Ladengeschäft Bike & Run
Datum: Samstag, 23.06.07
Uhrzeit: 14 Uhr
Tourbeschreibung: Von Siegburg über diverse Trails durch den Kaldauer Wald nehmen wir den Steinbruch mit, dann hoch zur Wahnbachtalsperre. Von dort über Asphalt über Gut Umschoß nach Heister. Weiter hoch Richtung Neunkirchen, danach in den Wald oberhalb Ingersau bis nach Schloß Herrenstein. Weiter geht´s hoch mit ordentlichem Anstieg nach Winterscheid und über den Schreckenberg wieder runter nach Bröhl. Wenn dann noch Lust und Kraft zur Verfügung steht hoch nach Heisterschoß/Happerschoß und auf der anderen Seite wieder runter nach Seligenthal. Von dort geht´s dann wieder zurück nach Siegburg.

Sind irgendwas um die 55 - 60 km und 800 bis 900 hm je nach Streckenverlauf.

Bei Interesse würde ich die Tour ins LMB stellen.

Schönen Gruß

Peter


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2007)

Trigga schrieb:


> funktioniert der link nur bei mir nicht?



Hatte den Termin vorverlegt . Hatte sich aber bis dahin keiner Angemeldet


----------



## Christian 1 (16. Juni 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn Lust auf folgende Tour:
> 
> Treffpunkt: Ladengeschäft Bike & Run
> Datum: Samstag, 23.06.07
> ...




Hallo Peter,
die Tour hört sich gut an. Ich hätte interesse, weiß aber noch nicht was in einer woche ist. 
Wenn ich bescheid weiß, melde ich mich im Forum.
Viele Grüße 
Christian


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. Juni 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Von dort über Asphalt über Gut Umschoß nach Heister. Weiter hoch Richtung Neunkirchen, danach in den Wald oberhalb Ingersau bis nach Schloß Herrenstein.



Ich meine natürlich nur eine kurze Strecke über Asphalt


----------



## Pepin (19. Juni 2007)

wer heute abend noch lust auf eine spontane runde wahnerheide hat kann sich bei mir melden


----------



## Udo1 (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo Peter,


petejupp schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn Lust auf folgende Tour:
> 
> Treffpunkt: Ladengeschäft Bike & Run
> Datum: Samstag, 23.06.07
> ...


die Strecke kommt mir bekannt vor . Am Sonntag geht es zur ersten Tour im neuen Revier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (19. Juni 2007)

hi Udo schön von dir zu lesen komme gerade aus deinem alten revier naafbachtal. war super hoffe dir gehts gut.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Juni 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> die Strecke kommt mir bekannt vor . Am Sonntag geht es zur ersten Tour im neuen Revier.



Hallo Udo!

Freut mich von Dir zu lesen.
Ja, habe da einfach mal von Dir kopiert und bin mal eine von Dir im November (!) letzten Jahres geführte Tour nachgefahren. Habe tatsächlich alle Wege gefunden! Allerdings scheint dass Interesse an dieser wirklich sehr schönen Tour leider sehr gering zu sein . Bisher hat sich nur der Christian gemeldet. Mal sehen: vielleicht biete ich diese Tour zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal an.

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei der Erkundung neuer Wege in deinem Revier!

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Juni 2007)

Grüß Dich Peter und Udo, 
Interesse grundsätzlich immer..., aber Zeit ist das Zauberwort, was vermtl.den meisten und mir die entsprechenden Schwierigkeiten bereitet. 

@Udo1, gib mal ein Statemant ab, wie das neue Revier sich "anfühlt".


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo Andreas!

Dein Hinweis auf die zeitlichen Einschränkungen ist natürlich berechtigt und auch angekommen. Mir geht´s ja auch ähnlich.

Kann mich nur sehr gut daran erinnern, dass auf Udo´s Abschiedstour mehrfach die Frage oder Anregung geäußert wurde: Wer übernimmt den nun an Udo´s Stelle die "Führungsarbeit"?. Ich hatte ja bereits angedeutet, dass ich die ein oder andere Udo-Tour oder auch eine davon abweichende Tour anbieten könnte. Wahrscheinlich wird jeder von uns den ein oder anderen Tourenvorschlag unterbreiten können. Nur sollte man dieses Vorhaben dann auch tatsächlich ausführen. Und mit einer Gruppe, die aus mehreren Teilnehmern besteht, macht so eine Tour natürlich viel mehr Spaß. Es sollte meiner Ansicht nach auch eine gewisse Regelmäßigkeit eingehalten werden, damit die von uns allen geschätzte Tradition der Bike&Run-Touren nicht irgendwann einschläft. Immerhin liegt die letzte Bike&Run-Tour nun schon einen ganzen Monat zurück!

Mal sehen, vielleicht ergibt sich hieraus ja eine rege Diskussion über die zukünftige Vorgehensweise.

Was sagt denn ihr anderen zu dem Thema?

Grüße

Peter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Juni 2007)

Nun, ich denke wir brauchen hier in unserem nahen Umfeld kein Bike&Run, um Touren in unserer Gegend zu fahren. Ich weiß von ortsansässigen Aktiven, daß sie selber keine Touren mehr ausschreiben, weil die Beteiligung eher gegen 0 geht. Das liegt sicherlich auch an einer Unregelmäßigkeit der Tourausschreibungen, wie nicht zuletzt an zeitlich nicht übereinstimmendem Freizeitangebot. Daher unterstütze ich Deine Meinung, daß es einen festen Termin/Örtlichkeit geben sollte, von dem aus Touren gefahren werden. Ähnlich oder gleich den Königsforst Kollegen.


----------



## Montana (20. Juni 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Nun, ich denke wir brauchen hier in unserem nahen Umfeld kein Bike&Run, um Touren in unserer Gegend zu fahren. Ich weiß von ortsansässigen Aktiven, daß sie selber keine Touren mehr ausschreiben, weil die Beteiligung eher gegen 0 geht. Das liegt sicherlich auch an einer Unregelmäßigkeit der Tourausschreibungen, wie nicht zuletzt an zeitlich nicht übereinstimmendem Freizeitangebot. Daher unterstütze ich Deine Meinung, daß es einen festen Termin/Örtlichkeit geben sollte, von dem aus Touren gefahren werden. Ähnlich oder gleich den *Königsforst Kollegen*.



Hat da wer gerufen ?   

Ich möchte mich da gerne konstrutiv einbringen. Ich war zwar leider nur bei einer Tour von Udo1 dabei, kenne aber auch die anderen  Treffpunkte z.B. den an der Sieglinde oder den m.M. nach besten Treffpunkt in eurer Ecke, den am Aggerstation. Schade, dass Klaus @ REDKING dort lange nichts mehr organisiert hat. Ich fand das eine gute Möglichkeit direkt am Wald zu starten und ausreichend Parkplätze zu haben. Dort könnte ich mir das Einrichten eines regelmässigen Treffs (wie z.B. bei uns KFLern) sehr gut vorstellen. 

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg beim Starten eines regelmässigem WH - MTB - Treffs

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Juni 2007)

Das mit der Tour Begeisterung stimmt leider  
Das mit der Regelmäßigkeit geht bei mir leider nicht das ich Schicht mache ( Früh-Spät-Nachtschicht im Wechselbetrieb ). VK-4 Schichtsystem nennt sich das  . Aber die eine oder andere Tour habe ich auch schon mal vom P+R-Grünland in Lohmar ausgeschrieben außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen auch mal wieder ne Tour vom Aggerstadion zu führen ( leider liegt der HCM auf der anderen Seite so das durch die City gefahren werden muss.  ) Die Bike+Run Touren waren bzw. sind  immer sehr schön wenn auch nicht gerade "Leicht" ausgelegt , aber man hat immer brav auf mich gewartet.  
Also werde mich mal bemühen etwas auszuschreiben . An welchem Tag bzw. zu welcher Uhrzeit könnten den die Meisten . Nartürlich spiel Streckenanforderung / Zeit / Kondi. auch eine sehr wichtige Rolle. Vielleicht sollte man das Zwei-Gruppen-Verteilungsystem wie im KFL einführen ( wenn sich genug finden ) ?!


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo an alle,
ich werde mich morgen an der Diskussion beteiligen. Muss jetzt schnell los, um mein Bike von der Reparatur abzuholen. Um 18:30 Uhr gibt es eine Tour ab Rammes Grünland in Donrath.
VG Werner


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Juni 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> []...da ich Schicht mache  ( Früh-Spät-Nachtschicht im Wechselbetrieb ). VK-4 Schichtsystem nennt sich das ...[] .


Das ist der Grund warum auch bei mir keine Regelmäßigkeit existiert


Kettenfresser schrieb:


> []... ne Tour vom Aggerstadion zu führen ( leider liegt der HCM auf der anderen Seite so das durch die City gefahren werden muss.  ) Die Bike+Run Touren waren bzw. sind  immer sehr schön wenn auch nicht gerade "Leicht" ausgelegt , aber man hat immer brav auf mich gewartet. ...[]


Touren in unserer Region bedeuten ja nicht zwingend, den HCM zu befahren. Startpunkt Aggerstadion hat den Vorteil des Parkens, gleichermaßen Sieglinde in Hennef. Bike&Run hat diesen Vorteil nicht - als Aussenstehender kannst Du versuchen, erstmal irgendwo Parkgelegenheit zu finden... und das in der Innenstadt! Schlechte Voraussetzung für Siegburg! Die Charakter der B&R Touren lagen ansich eher am Guide, nicht am angesprochenen Geschäft. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum ausschließlich nur Udo auf seine Schäfchen warten sollte?!



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> An welchem Tag bzw. zu welcher *Uhrzeit* könnten denn die Meisten .
> Nartürlich spielen *Streckenanforderung / Zeit / Kondi*. auch eine sehr wichtige Rolle. Vielleicht sollte man das Zwei-Gruppen-Verteilungsystem wie im KFL einführen ( wenn sich genug finden ) ?!


Wo wir dann am wesentlichen Punkt angelangt währen. Jedem kann mans nicht recht machen, was das zeitliche betrifft. Alles andere sind Parameter, die jeder für sich selber aus der Ausschreibung ziehen kann. Erfahrungen mit dem LMB sind doch allgegenwärtig. Fakt ist, je regelmäßiger etwas stattfindet, umso eher kann man sich als Interessent darauf einstellen.
*Sven, Dein Engagement finde ich super! *


----------



## Redking (21. Juni 2007)

Ja,Ja ich werde ja auch wieder mal häufiger im Wald fahren.

Und zum HCM kommt man auch ohne durch Lohmar zu radeln. Geht halt etwas flotter und das wir hier in der Gegend öfters mal eine Straße kreuzen müssen ist leider nicht zu verhindern.

Na mein Problem ist das ich mich nicht immer begeistern kann bei jeden Wetter zu fahren.

Gut ist schonmal das ich eine Tour für mehrere Leute am planen bin.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 
gestern um 18:30 Uhr trafen sich auf dem Parkplatz Rammes Grünland die Mitfahrer Peter, Axel und Jörg. 
Die Strecke führte von Donrath aus über folgende Täler: Katzbachtal hoch, Bevertsbachtal runter, Gammersbachtal hoch, Aggertal hoch, Naafbachtal runter, Wenigerbachtal hoch und runter, Aggertal runter nach Donrath. Dazwischen lagen einige Höhenrücken, die überquert werden mußten. 
Der Trailanteil lag bei ca. 40 %. Die Pfade waren teilweise sehr nass.
Fahrzeit: 2:45 h, Strecke ca. 37 km, ca. 600 hm 
Die Mitfahrer haben alle gut mitgehalten, obwohl wieder etliche Bäume im Weg lagen. Vielen Dank, auf ein nächstes Mal.
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Juni 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das mit der Tour Begeisterung stimmt leider
> Das mit der Regelmäßigkeit geht bei mir leider nicht das ich Schicht mache ( Früh-Spät-Nachtschicht im Wechselbetrieb ). VK-4 Schichtsystem nennt sich das  . Aber die eine oder andere Tour habe ich auch schon mal vom P+R-Grünland in Lohmar ausgeschrieben außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen auch mal wieder ne Tour vom Aggerstadion zu führen ( leider liegt der HCM auf der anderen Seite so das durch die City gefahren werden muss.  ) Die Bike+Run Touren waren bzw. sind  immer sehr schön wenn auch nicht gerade "Leicht" ausgelegt , aber man hat immer brav auf mich gewartet.
> Also werde mich mal bemühen etwas auszuschreiben . An welchem Tag bzw. zu welcher Uhrzeit könnten den die Meisten . Nartürlich spiel Streckenanforderung / Zeit / Kondi. auch eine sehr wichtige Rolle. Vielleicht sollte man das Zwei-Gruppen-Verteilungsystem wie im KFL einführen ( wenn sich genug finden ) ?!




Hallo,
ich werde versuchen, regelmäßig Dienstag- oder Mittwochabend eine Tour ab dem Parkplatz Rammes Grünland in Donrath anzubieten. Parkplätze sind genügend vorhanden, zudem liegt er direkt an der BAB3-Abfahrt Lohmar-Nord.
Touren werden ins Naafbachtal, Lohmarer Wald (HCM) und Wahner Heide angeboten. Die Touren sind traillastig. 
Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann immer auf eigene Verantwortung und eigenes Risiko mitfahren, Helmschutz ist Pflicht.
VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (21. Juni 2007)

hallo leutz

ich biete am samstag eine trekkingrad tour an, wo natürlich auch mtb's willkommen sind. wer lust hat kann mitkommen.

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=826

es geht durchs naafbachtal und die höhen bis bröhleck und zurück


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juni 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werde versuchen, regelmäßig Dienstag- oder Mittwochabend eine Tour ab dem Parkplatz Rammes Grünland in Donrath anzubieten. Parkplätze sind genügend vorhanden, zudem liegt er direkt an der BAB3-Abfahrt Lohmar-Nord.
> Touren werden ins Naafbachtal, Lohmarer Wald (HCM) und Wahner Heide angeboten. Die Touren sind traillastig.
> Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann immer auf eigene Verantwortung und eigenes Risiko mitfahren, Helmschutz ist Pflicht.
> VG Werner



Hört sich prinzipiell nicht schlecht an  . Wenn die Touren dann auch schön langsam sind und ich auch mitkomme  bin mal wieder dabei .  

Werde auch mal wieder ein paar Einsteigertouren  vom Grünland[Lohmar] oder Aggerstadion[Troisdorf]( wenn Klaus nichts dagegen hat ) anbieten .


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> hallo leutz
> 
> ich biete am samstag eine trekkingrad tour an, wo natürlich auch mtb's willkommen sind. wer lust hat kann mitkommen.
> 
> ...



Micha würde gerne mitkommen , wenn da nicht das Zeitproblem wieder auftaucht ( Habe das Wochenende "Spätschicht" )


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
habe für nächsten Mittwochabend eine kleine Runde ins LMB gesetzt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4720

Für alle, die die Bike+Run-Touren vermissen 
und für die, denen die Anfahrt nach Köln-Brück zu weit ist. 

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Juni 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe für nächsten Mittwochabend eine kleine Runde ins LMB gesetzt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4720
> ...



Hallo Werner!

Habe mich bereits angemeldet. Die letzte von Dir geführte Tour vorgestern war übrigens spitze !

Bis nächste Woche!

Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Juni 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner!
> 
> Habe mich bereits angemeldet. Die letzte von Dir geführte Tour vorgestern war übrigens spitze !
> 
> ...



Hi Peter,
hab es gesehen, wollte nur noch andere wachrütteln 
Danke für das Lob Trails sind meine Leidenschaft   
VG Werner


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ...Trails sind meine Leidenschaft...



Der hat ja fast das Zeug zum Klassiker!


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juni 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe für nächsten *Mittwochabend *eine kleine Runde ins LMB gesetzt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4720
> ...



Aber der 28.06.2007 ist ein Donnerstag


----------



## bibi1952 (24. Juni 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aber der 28.06.2007 ist ein Donnerstag



Danke Sven,
habe den Termin geändert. 
VG Werner


----------



## ultra2 (24. Juni 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> und für die, denen die Anfahrt nach Köln-Brück zu weit ist.
> 
> VG Werner



Oder zu nah. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bibi1952 (25. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Oder zu nah.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Immer Königsforst , auch mal langweilig 
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
das Wetter sieht monentan noch gut aus. 
Habe letzten Samstag beim Stefan (SIT) den Fahrtechnikkurs 3 auf nassen rutschigen Untergründen absolviert und bin hochmotiviert für die heutige Trailtour um Lohmar herum.
Werde auf jeden Fall um 18:30 Uhr starten.
VG Werner


----------



## Christian 1 (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo Petejupp,
sorry das ich heute um halb 7 nicht am Treffpunkt war.
Ich wurde kurzfristig zu einer Vereinsveranstaltung eingeladen. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich aber bestimmt dabei.^^
Viele Grüße Christian 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian 1 (27. Juni 2007)

P.S. die Entschuldigung gilt natürlich auch dem Guide bibi.
Sorry nochmal, ich hoffe ihr musstet nicht auf mich warten.
Viele Grüße Christian 1


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (28. Juni 2007)

Schöne Tour Gestern  
Habe wieder viele neue Trails kennengelernz und der Wettergott war uns auch noch hold 

  Hat mein Beten geholfen   

Bis zur nächsten Tour...

Grüße
Tom


----------



## bibi1952 (28. Juni 2007)

kurzer Tourbericht von *"Trails rund um Lohmar"*
um 18:30 Uhr trafen sich
[email protected]​[email protected]​auf dem Parkplatz Rammes Grünland. Nach dem Einrollen durch das Sülztal ging es bei Bacher Hof in den Wald Richtung Tanklager, Altenrather Teiche, trailmaßig bis zum Leyendecker Weiher. Zwischen Troisdorf und Siegburg überquerten wir die Agger und fuhren in den Lohmarer Wald über die Trails an den Siegburger Teichen zum HCM, weiter über Auelsbachtrail zum Ingerberg. Nach 2h 40 min erreichten wir wieder unseren Ausgangspunkt.
Fahrtstrecke: ca. 35 km und 500 hm.
War eine schöne Tour mit netten Mitfahrern 
Nächste Mittwoch werden wir alle Trails im Lohmarer und Siegburger Wald erkunden. 
VG Werner


----------



## Redking (28. Juni 2007)

Für die, die nicht bei Handlampe mitfahren!

Diesen Sonntag 1.7. 
Autofreies Siegtal

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Juni 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Für die, die nicht bei Handlampe mitfahren!
> 
> Diesen Sonntag 1.7.
> Autofreies Siegtal
> ...



Ist doch nur was für Asphaltfahrer


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
Samstag habe ich endlich arbeitsfrei. 
Möchte die "Udo1-Tradition" fortsetzen und biete folgende Bike+Run-Tour an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4768​VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
hatte Tour "Lohmarer Wald" wegen mangelnder Beteiligung abgesagt 

Bin dann mit der Säge ins Naafbachtal 

Wenigerbachtrail rechte Seite ist wieder voll fahrbar

Leider ist der mittlere Trail im Naafbachtal vorerst noch immer voller Bäume. Da müssen die Waldarbeiter viele lange Fichtenhölzer entfernen. Diese mitten durch zuschneiden, wäre unverantwortlich.

Bei der Bike+Run Tour am Samstag (Wetter soll gut werden) werden wir auf der Rückfahrt die Trails vom Sportplatz Seelscheid bis Kreuznaaf testen  

Vg Werner


----------



## Mc Wade (7. Juli 2007)

Hallo Werner,

dank für eine schoene Tour durch die verschiedenen schlammigen Täler - hat Spass gemacht   Hoffe auf eine Wiederholung bei trockener Piste/besseren Bodenverhaeltnissen  .


Gruss 

Willibald


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Werner!

Kann mich dem Willibald nur anschließen: war eine  - wie übrigens immer  - äußerst traillastige und wie ich finde teilweise technisch schön anspruchsvolle Tour. Freue mich schon auf Deinen nächsten Tourenvorschlag.

Viele Grüße!

Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
am Samstag um 13:00 Uhr trafen sich
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]ünerfrosch
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
Jö[email protected]?​Stadtauswärts ging es in den Siegburger Wald an den Teichen entlang zur Agger runter mit der 1. Bachdurchfahrt. Der Agger folgten wir flussaufwärts auf verschiedenen Trailabschnitten bis Vilkerath. In Wahlscheid am Aggerschlößchen wartete Jörg noch auf uns und vervollständigte die Gruppe.
Nach zwei Stunden Fahrtzeit machten wir unter der Autohnabrücke bei Vilkerrath die erste kleine Pause, um uns zu stärken und die Wunden zu beklagen. 
Nun ging es durch das Schlingenbachtal langsam, aber stetig bergauf, bis wir die Höhen am Heckberg erreichten. Unterwegs mußten wir 2 unfreiwillige Pausen (Plattfuss bei Tom + Tretkurbelverlust bei Jörg) machen. 
Vom Berg fuhren wir zur Naafbachquelle und dem Bach entlang über Fischer Mühle zu den matschigen Trails am Mittellauf. In Ingersau ging es über die Kreisstraße nach Seelscheid hoch. Dort verabschiedeten sich Stefan und Sonja. Wir versuchten den Wenigerbachtrail und den unteren Naafbachtrail innerhalb von 30 Minuten hinter uns zu bringen, was wir nicht ganz schafften. Unterwegs verabschiedete sich noch Jörg, um auf kurzem Wege nach Hause zu fahren. In Donrath angekommen nach 5 Stunden Fahrtzeit übergab ich die  Führung an Peter, um den Rest der Gruppe nach Siegburg zurück zu bringen.
Tourdaten:  ca. 70 km Strecke, 700 hm, 5:30 Stunden 
Wetter: von oben trocken, von unten sehr nass 
Vielen Dank an meine Mitfahrer, besonders an den Gast von der anderen Rheinseite. 
Großes Lob an Sonja, die trotz Blut an den Beinen tapfer und zäh alles klaglos mit gemacht hat   
Ich werde die Anregung von Boris aufnehmen und eine Tour "Best of Naafbachtal" für Ende September zusammenstellen.
VG Werner


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Werner,

auch von mir ein großes Lob für die schöne,recht Traillastige Tour! 
Die schöne Strecke hat mir auch meinen ersten Plattfuß dieses Jahr gebracht,
einmal musste es ja passieren   
Von mir auch nochmal ein riesen lob an Sonja  

Bis zur nächsten Tour...


Grüße
Tom


----------



## bibi1952 (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
bei mir ist vorerst Funkstille.  Bin auf Baustelle im Allgäu 
Bike nehme ich mit  
Nächste Tour kann ich erst am 08.08.2007 wieder ins LMB setzen.
VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Juli 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Nächste Tour kann ich erst am 08.08.2007 wieder ins LMB setzen.
> VG Werner



Unverschämtheit


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (11. Juli 2007)

Sehe ich genau so.....
Wo soll ich denn nu fahren    

Dann werd ich wohl am WE mal in die Eifel und sehen was da so geht!
Dachte so an die Nordschleife


----------



## soka70 (11. Juli 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]ünerfrosch
> [email protected]
> ...




Danke für die Tour. Es war schön (anstrengend), tolle Aussichten, ein  matschiges Naafbachtal und sehr nette, geduldige Mitfahrer (s.o.), die immer auf mich warteten. 

War ein guter Trainigsreiz, deshalb werde ich bestimmt nochmal mitfahren 

Danke auch für euer Lob!!!!


----------



## Christian 1 (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (12. Juli 2007)

Christian 1 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen.


 
Hallo Christian.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (13. Juli 2007)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so.....
> Wo soll ich denn nu fahren
> 
> Dann werd ich wohl am WE mal in die Eifel und sehen was da so geht!
> Dachte so an die Nordschleife



Hallo Tom!

Warum "so weit in die Ferne" schweifen? Wie wär´s mit einer gemeinsamen Tour morgen oder Sonntag nachmittag?

Peter


----------



## Christian 1 (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo Tom-Siegburg und Petejupp,

Sonntag wäre toll, wenn es da ne Tour geben würde. Da würde ich auch mitkommen. Nur dann halt entsprechende Zeiten, da es ja sehr heiß werden soll.
Beratet euch und schreibt im IBC.

Viele liebe Grüße Christian 1


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (13. Juli 2007)

Wem fällt denn ne schöne Tour ein für Sonntag?
Ich hatte eben den Ring ins Auge gefasst weil es ja mal was anderes ist als immer in der gleichen Gegend zu fahren!
Außerdem ist er ja in ner 3/4 Stunde zu erreichen,also so fern ist das nicht,
da brauch ich nach Köln manchmal länger   

Aber wenn jemand nen guten Vorschlag hat....

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo Tom und Christian!

Ich hätte ´nen schönen Tourenvorschlag für morgen, könnte jedoch erst morgen nachmittag, sagen wir zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr. Können es ja locker angehend lassen ....

Peter


----------



## Christian 1 (14. Juli 2007)

Hy,
nachmittags hört sich gut an. (Da kann ich dann nämlich ausschlafe)^^.
Ich komme dann mit.
Auch wenn es 30 Grad werden sollen.^^
Dann schau ich heute abend nochmal rein wenn jemandem ne schöne Runde einfällt.
Viele Grüße Christian


----------



## hama687 (14. Juli 2007)

hört sich gut an, wird es nen lmb termin geben?


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (14. Juli 2007)

petejupp Stellt heute noch was ins lmb,habe grad mit ihm telefoniert!
Wird wohl so zwischen 14-15 Uhr losgehen!
Wird ne Tour dem Wetter angepasst und wie ich meine sehr Frauenfreundlich!!!!

Scheint ja noch andere interessenten für ne nachmittagstour zu geben!
Sonja will wohl auch ausschlafen     

mfg Tom


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe die Tour soeben ins LMB gestellt. Freue mich auf viele Mitfahrer!

Viele Grüße!

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. Juli 2007)

An alle die mich noch kennen, ein fröhliches Hallo,

Die ersten Erkundungstouren habe ich schon hinter mir. Flaches Land soweit man blicken kann. Dafür aber ein alter Tagebau, der zur Zeit geflutet wird und einmal Deutschlands größter künstliche Binnensee sein wird. Von der Kommunikation bin ich in die Steinzeit zurückgekehrt . Telefonkabel das neueste vom neuen, alles Glasfaser, dadurch DSL nicht verfügbar. Na ja man kann nicht alles haben . Dafür aber 30 analoge Fernsehsender vom Kabelanbieter, ich bin echt frustiert . Das soll es für das erste gewesen sein. Ich wünsche Euch allen eine schöne warme Radlerwoche aus dem schönen Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## Ommer (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Udo,

danke für die Grüße aus Sachsen-Anhalt!

Nun wird es wohl nicht mehr lange dauern, bis Du Touren am Tagebau ausschreiben wirst.

Grüße aus dem Bergischen
Achim


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juli 2007)

Oh Gott, wo fließt eigentlich seit tausend Jahren unser Soli-Beitrag hin??  Hoffentlich fluten die da alles und du kannst wieder zurückkommen....


----------



## Andreas-MTB (15. Juli 2007)

Grüß Dich Udo, 
klingt ja alles nicht so berauschend. Hoffentlich entschädigt die Familie incl. Enkelchen für alle Mißstände. 
Hast Du schon mal nach Sky-DSL geschaut? Gibts das überhaupt noch?! Währe evtl. eine Alternative.


----------



## hama687 (15. Juli 2007)

ja das gibt es noch, was du auch nehmen könntest wäre kabel deutschland das geht ja nicht durch telefon sondern kabel 

gruss alex


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. Juli 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> An alle die mich noch kennen, ein fröhliches Hallo,



Hallo Udo!

Falls es Dich tröstet: Dein Geist weht auf jeden Fall noch durch die Wälder des Rhein-Sieg Kreises ! Sind am vergangenen Sonntag mit [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] und einem weiteren Mitfahrer (dessen Name mir leider entfallen ist, sorry) die ehemals von Dir geführte Tour über Neunkirchen und Winterscheid nachgefahren. Habe mich mal als Tourguide versucht und immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich um eine ehemals von Dir geführte Tour handeln würde. Auch sonst ist Dein Name häufiger auf der Tour gefallen ! Dass ich mich gleich im Kaldauer Wald verfahren (!) würde schiebe ich mal ganz einfach auf die horrenden Hitzegrade, die Sonntag Nachmittag vorherrschten. Störte meine Mitfahrer aber offensichtlich weniger. Weiter ging´s durch den Steinbruch und den Trail an der zerstörten Brücke hoch zur Wahnbachtalsperre, wo wir nochmals unsere Trinkflaschen und rucksäcke auffüllen konnten. Leider musste Tom sich hier von uns verabschieden, da er nach einem kleinen Missgeschick in dem Trail an der zerstörten Brücke ein verbogenes Schaltauge zu beklagen hatte und nicht mehr richtig schalten konnte. Komisch: hatte den Eindruck, dass Tom gar nicht sooo sehr traurig darüber war, dass er - im Gegensatz zu uns, die wir die Fahrt unverdrossen fortsetzten  den Heimweg antreten musste . Kein Wunder, stellte sich doch später heraus, dass er nach einer kurzen Heimfahrt und einer erfrischenden Dusche schon bald in seinem kühlen Wohnzimmer saß, offenbar mit einem noch kühleren Bierchen! Zu diesem Zeitpunkt etwa müssen wir uns wohl den Anstieg nach Neunkirchen hoch gekämpft haben, um oben am Spielplatz angelangt erst mal eine Stärkungspause einzulegen. Ich gebe zu, dass ich während der Tour häufiger neidvoll an Tom gedacht habe  . Anschließend stürzten wir uns runter Richtung Ingersau, wohl wissend, dass uns ja noch der Anstieg hoch nach Winterscheid bevorstehen würde. Trotz der immer noch äusserst matschigen Bodenverhältnisse meisterten wir auch diesen mit Bravour und jagten anschließend in hohem Tempo den Schreckberg runter nach Bröhl. Hier beschlossen wir im Kollektiv, auf das ursprüngliche Vorhaben, noch einige Kilometer und Höhenmeter in Richtung  Heisterschoß/Happerschoß zu sammeln, zu verzichten . Nach gut 55 Kilometern und ca. 700 Höhenmetern trennten sich dann unsere Wege auf dem Siegdamm in Buisdorf.

War eine schöne Tour mit sehr netten Mitfahrern!

Schöne Grüße!

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (19. Juli 2007)

hallo udo schön von dir zu hören.

lieben gruß aus dem alten revier
und dir alles gute


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (20. Juli 2007)

@Petejupp

Der Name der dir entfallen ist war Ingo @ CaptainFuture79

Und du hattest recht mit der vermutung das es mir nicht sooo schwer gefallen is mit dem angeknacksten Schaltauge heim zu fahren   
Habe dann auf jeden von euch schwitzenden Jungs ein kleines kühles Bierchen genommen      

Wie schaut es denn mit Touren aus...mein Bike ist soweit wieder Fit!!!

mfg
Tom


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
bin wieder zurück.
Habe letzten Samstag eine Tour im Allgäu über den Grünten gemacht, ca. 900 hm. Am Mittwochabend war ich beim Biketreff des SC Rettenberg und bin eine Tour über die Hörner ca. 1200 hm mitgefahren. Aber die Allgäuer waren sehr schnell. Als ich an der Hütte vor dem Berghöhe ankam, hatten die Ersten schon ihre Halbe Bier ausgetrunken  
Bei der Abfahrt nach Bolsterlang konnte ich dann wieder mithalten. 

Kann dieses Wochenende aus Zeitgründen keine Tour anbieten 

VG Werner


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (20. Juli 2007)

Wenn keinem was einfällt werde ich am Sonntag mit 2 Kollegen eine der Touren in Bad Münstereifel fahren!(www.MTB-Eifel.de)
Man kann die Touren kombinieren und wir wollten so ca 50-60km in nem "gemütlichen" Tempo machen...haben einen "Einsteiger" dabei!
Die Tour kann jederzeit abgekürzt werden bei bedarf,ist alles ganz gut ausgeschildert!!

mfg
Tom


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Juli 2007)

Möglich, daß ich morgen von Hennef aus eine lockere Runde ins 7Gb drehe. Entscheidet sich heute im Laufe des Tages. Soviel zur Alternative.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Juli 2007)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Wenn keinem was einfällt werde ich am Sonntag mit 2 Kollegen eine der Touren in Bad Münstereifel fahren!(www.MTB-Eifel.de)
> Man kann die Touren kombinieren und wir wollten so ca 50-60km in nem "gemütlichen" Tempo machen...haben einen "Einsteiger" dabei!
> Die Tour kann jederzeit abgekürzt werden bei bedarf,ist alles ganz gut ausgeschildert!!
> 
> ...



Hi Tom!

Schon eine Ahnung, um welche Uhrzeit es losgehen soll?

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (20. Juli 2007)

@Petejupp
Wir wollten so zwischen 10 und 11 in Bad Münstereifel starten!
Werde mir Morgen den Tourenführer kaufen und dann eine Strecke zusammenstellen!
Wollte mal sehen wie gut sich die verschiedenen Routen verbinden lassen und dann eine mit ca.50-60km und max.700hm zusammenstellen(eher weniger)...wie gesagtes fährt ein "Einsteiger" mit,der kennt sonst nur die Ville!

Wäre klasse wenn sich noch Leute für die Tour finden!
Es ist auch meine erste Fahrt in der Gegend...also eher Explorer     

mfg
Tom


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. Juli 2007)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> @Petejupp
> Wir wollten so zwischen 10 und 11 in Bad Münstereifel starten!
> 
> Tom



Muss ich leider passen. Dieses und auch noch kommendes Wochenende kann ich immer erst nachmittags. Schade!


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo Peter

Es war eine sehr schöne Runde,nur waren die Singeltrails,wie erwartet,nicht der Knaller!
Aber sonst war es sehr gut ausgeschildert und von der Strecke her sehr schön zu fahren!!  

Habe mir mal die Karten durchgeschaut und es bleibt noch viel spielraum für Touren!

Am kommenden Samstag wollten wir dann zum Nuerburgring und dort mal ne ausgedehnte Tour fahren....allerdings auch wieder so gegen 11  
Die Jungs wollen nicht später   

Vielleicht möchte sich ja jemand anderes noch anschließen....
    Tempo angenehm Wellnessmäßig    

mfg
Tom


----------



## bibi1952 (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo Peter + Tom,
für nach meinem Urlaub habe ich eine längere Tour im Siebengebirge ins LMB gesetzt. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4870
Wenn Interesse, schnell anmelden, nach 5 Anmeldungen schließe ich.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (25. Juli 2007)

Da muss ich leider passen!  
Bin das Wochenende in Schwäbisch Hall!

Aber das wird ja nicht deine letzte Tour gewesen sein!

VG
Tom


----------



## bibi1952 (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo
Ich habe die geplante Strecke der Siebengebirgstour am 12.08.2007 mal in der Karte dargestellt. Nicht erschrecken! Es sind nur 1200-1300 hm  
VG Werner


----------



## Christian 1 (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich wollte euch mal von meinem Urlaub im Osten bei Udo 1 erzählen.Es war bis auf Samstag immer sehr schönes Wetter.
Dadurch war das Erkunden der Gegend fantastisch. Es ist genau so, wie man es sich nicht vorstellt (Infrastruktur). Die Gegend ist wunderschön, besonders der Kyffhäuser ist ein Besuch wert, genauso wie die Arche Nebra, in der es eine Austellung über das Sternbild von vor 3500 Jahren zu sehen gibt. Diese Rundfahrt ist insgesamt ca. 125 km lang. 
Insgesamt lohnt es sich schon für 4 Tage zu fahren, falls man einen super Guide hat. So kann man unter wenig Zeitdruck alles erkunden. Außerdem habe ich euch von Udo 1 viele Grüße auszurichten. 
Udo 1 es war `ne super Zeit.


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (2. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand lust am Sonntag ne leichte Tour zu fahren?
Sind jetzt zu dritt und haben nen Kollegen dabei der noch nicht der fitteste ist....so 3-4 Stunden und bis 50km hält er aber schon durch   

Vielleicht fällt jemand ne schöne Tour ein....


Grüße 
Tom


----------



## Loehr (2. August 2007)

Hallo Tom
die wettertechnischen Voraussetzungen scheinen wohl auch zu stimmen, generell hätte ich auch Interesse. Nur in Deinem Revier kenne ich mich leider noch nicht so gut aus. 
Gruß Löhr


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (3. August 2007)

Hallo Loehr

Ja das Wetter spielt voll mit!
Auskennen sollte nicht das Problem sein,da gibt es viele möglichkeiten!
Wollte die Tour der Fitness der Mitfahrer anpassen!
Wäre allerdings schön wenn sich noch jemand findet der die Wälder richtig gut kennt,besonders die Trails   
Startzeit ist flexiebel... 

Mfg
Tom


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. August 2007)

Hallo Tom!

Muss dieses Wochenende leider passen. Fahre morgen nach Bern und besuche ein hochklassig besetztes CC-Rennen im Rahmen des Swisspowercups. Fast alles, was Rang und Namen hat, ist dort am Start. Und die Strecke ist der Oberhammer, hat den höchsten (HC) UCI-Status, direkt nach einem Weltcup- oder WM-Rennen. Anfang kommender Woche könnte und würde ich gerne wieder ´ne Tour machen.

Bis dahin!

Peter


----------



## Loehr (3. August 2007)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Hallo Loehr
> 
> Ja das Wetter spielt voll mit!
> Auskennen sollte nicht das Problem sein,da gibt es viele möglichkeiten!
> ...



Wie sieht es so mit 11 Uhr aus? Müßten nur noch einen Treffpunkt ausmachen, am besten, wo ich ohne Probleme das Auto parken kann. Und dann schauen wir mal weiter.  
Gruß Lorenz


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (4. August 2007)

Morgen Lorenz

11 Uhr ist ok!
Treffen kann man sich 
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=de&geocode=&saddr=50.814206,7.211323&daddr=&mrsp=0&sz=15&mra=mi&sll=50.810355,7.217717&sspn=0.01101,0.029182&ie=UTF8&z=15&om=1
Da ist ein Parkplatz direkt am Wald !!
Würde mich freuen wenn du dabei wärst!!!!

mfg
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loehr (4. August 2007)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Morgen Lorenz
> 
> 11 Uhr ist ok!
> Treffen kann man sich
> ...



Wir sehen uns morgen auf dem Parkplatz.  Hoffentlich kommen wir mit den Getränken hin.
Bis morgen
Lorenz


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (5. August 2007)

Moin Lorenz,

das mit dem Trinken sollte ja nicht das problem werden...gibt genug möglichkeiten zu "Tanken"!
Wir sind jetzt aber nur noch zu zweit unterwegs,ein Kollege ist gestern auf nem Junggesellen Fest abgestürzt und der andere Krank...alles Jammerlappen  

Werde auf jeden fall um 11 am Parkplatz sein...dann machen wir was Explorer  

mfg
Tom


----------



## bibi1952 (13. August 2007)

Hallo,
kurzer Tourenbericht vom Ausflug ins Siebengebirge:
gestern um 10:00 Uhr trafen sich:
[email protected] 2bike wild​auf dem Parkplatz im Logebachtal. Wir fuhren die gesamte Strecke, nur den Petersberg ließen wir aus Zeitgründen links liegen. Die Trails waren super; die Wanderer freundlich und das Wetter zeigte sich auch von seiner besten Seite.
Nach 4 h reiner Fahrtzeit und 1400 hm erreichten wir wieder den Parkplatz.
Vielen Dank an meinen Mitfahrer Helmut. 
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (15. August 2007)

Hallo,
habe gestern abend Nobby Nic 2,3 montiert. 
heute *HCM* auch bei nasser Witterung​http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4960

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (16. August 2007)

*Tourbericht Lohmarer Trails*
gestern trafen sich:
[email protected]
[email protected] 2bike wild​mit kurzer Verspätung traf der KFL-Express mit
Jö[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]​von oben trocken und von unten nass fuhren wir über Ingerberg, Lohmarer Wald und Kaldauer Wald verschiedene flowige, aber auch z.T. zugewachsene Trails. Der HCM zeigte sich wieder verändert, wurde aber von allen gemeistert. 
Dann kam der große Regen. 
Peter und Helmut verabschiedeten sich vorzeitig. Die KFL-Truppe düste dann bei wolkenartigem Niederschlag nach Brück zurück.
Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer für die gute Laune, besonders an Ralf, der alle Trails mit einem Treckingsbike ohne Federgabel bewältigte.
VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. August 2007)

Hallo Werner!

War gestern mal wieder ´ne tolle Tour. Kurz und knackig und wie gewohnt schön traillastig. Der große Regen hatte auch was Gutes: als ich zu Hause angekommen bin war ich quasi frisch geduscht und Bike war wieder sauber .

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (16. August 2007)

Ja, Werners Trail-Touren sind immer ein Erlebnis! 
Und ohne Federung ganz besonders  

Sehr schön! (bis aufs Wetter  )

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. August 2007)

Hallo Werner,

schöne traillastige Tour hat mir gut gefallen,bin bestimmt noch öfters mit dabei 
Der Namenlose Mitfahrer heißt Heinz ... @ Heio
Auf dem Rückweg wurde es Ralf @ Konfuzios zu trocken mußte an der Tanke noch Getränke nachbunkern  
Kamen dann mit zügigem Tempo flott nach Rath  bei 63,2 km   435 HM   und  3h 35 min Fahrzeit


----------



## bibi1952 (21. August 2007)

Hallo,
morgen abend werde ich keine Tour anbieten, da ich im Naafbachtal einen neuen Trail freiräumen will. Dafür könnte ich am Wochenende, z.B. Samstagnachmittag, eine Tour über Trails im Naafbachtal führen.
Wer hat Lust 
Bitte kurzes Feedback.
VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. August 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> .
> Wer hat Lust



ICH !!!


----------



## Derk (21. August 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wer hat Lust
> Bitte kurzes Feedback.
> VG Werner


 
Ich auch - wenn´s nicht "langsam" und auch nicht "leicht"  werden sollte : bachabwärts findet man immer zum Talausgang .


----------



## bibi1952 (22. August 2007)

An alle Lüstlinge
Samstag kann ich nicht Habe Tour für Sonntag eingestellt 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5009

Einkehr  Wahlscheider Kirmes

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (23. August 2007)

Hallo,
habe Tourstart am Sonntag auf Wunsch der bisherigen Teilnehmer auf 10:30 Uhr vorverlegt.
War gestern im Naafbachtal. Wasser ohne Ende
Konnte nur einen Trail ca. 4 km lang teilweise freiräumen, danach müssen noch einige Bäume überstiegen werden. Die Bachdurchfahrten werden durch das gestrige Hochwasser technisch etwas anspruchvoller sein. 
VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. August 2007)

Für alle Spätaufsteher bzw. Frühschichtler Hier geht es zur Anmeldung


----------



## bibi1952 (27. August 2007)

*Tourbericht Naafbachtal* 
gestern trafen sich:
[email protected] 2bike wild
[email protected]
[email protected]??
Name vergessen(Alsheimer läßt grüßen)​nach 2 Up- und Downhills auf dem Weg ins Naafbachtal wurde der 10 km lange Trail rechts der Naaf befahren. Ein weiteres Highlight war die lange Abfahrt durch das gesamte Holzbachtal. Auf dem Weg nach Wahlscheid konnte man noch seine Fahrtechnik auf verschiedenen Pfaden testen.
Mit Axel probierte ich noch die Bierqualität auf der Wahlscheider Kirmes, die anderen machten sich sofort auf den Heimweg.
Tourdaten: >30 km; 830 hm; 3h16m Fahrzeit bis Wahlscheid; High Point 224 mNN
Vielen Dank an meine Mitfahrer, waren eine gute homogene Truppe. 
Da zur Zeit die Sturmschäden im Wald unterhalb von Rippert beseitigt werden, kann demnächst der Trail im Tal noch verlängert werden. 
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. August 2007)

Hey Werner,

danke für's Guiding  War eine sehr interessante Tour und außer An- und Abreise habe ich keinen einzigen Weg gekannt. Das nächste mal bin ich mit funktionierender Gabel und vollen Batterien wieder dabei. Daher kann ich auch leider keine Höhenprofil posten. Bei mir waren es dann so ca. 8okm und irgendwas über 1000hm.

So long
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (27. August 2007)

Hallo Werner,

ebenfalls besten Dank  für die in anderen Foren titulierte "Schlammschlacht  ", welche bis auf wenige Stellen schon wieder gut angetrocknet war. Herrliche Trails  , gute Stimmung und ebensolche Mitbiker. Habe leider auf die leckeren Kaltgetränke in Wahlscheid verzichtet und bin flugs heim. Also demnächst gerne wieder .

VG Helmut

P.S. Habe leider auch keine Daten, weil ich wohl versehentlich "reset" gedrückt habe.(Habe bei Verabschiedung von Lars Tacho abgelesen)


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. August 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> .....
> Da zur Zeit die Sturmschäden im Wald unterhalb von Rippert beseitigt werden, kann demnächst der Trail im Tal noch verlängert werden.
> VG Werner



War auch Gerstern in der Gegend unterwegs allerdings später ( Frühschicht ) . Kann das mit den Sturmschäden nur bestätigen   Trail vom Breitscheid zur Kläranlage ist zwar frei aber das Wenigerbachtal ist auf Höhe der Kläranlage noch komplett zu.  Auch der Trail Rippert/Rengert ist teilweise noch stark blockiert. 
Werner da bist du gefragt.


----------



## bibi1952 (28. August 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Trail vom Breitscheid zur Kläranlage ist zwar frei aber das Wenigerbachtal ist auf Höhe der Kläranlage noch komplett zu.  Auch der Trail Rippert/Rengert ist teilweise noch stark blockiert.
> Werner da bist du gefragt.




Selbst ist der Mann
Ich räume nur das weg, was mich stört 
Der Ausbau des Trails rechts der Naaf bis Ingersau hat Vorrang 

VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. August 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Selbst ist der Mann



Bin ja auch schon fleißig dabei , aber die dicken Bäume stellen doch ein großes Hindernis da 



bibi1952 schrieb:


> Der Ausbau des Trails rechts der Naaf bis Ingersau hat Vorrang
> 
> VG Werner



Ich glaube den kenn ich noch nicht. Musst du mir mal zeigen aber schööön Langsam


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. August 2007)

Am Wochenende schon was vor ??? Wenn nicht dann *Hier * eintragen 

Tempo schön langsam / Sonntag ab 11:00 Uhr  / Startzeit ist aber verhandelbar


----------



## bibi1952 (29. August 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Am Wochenende schon was vor ??? Wenn nicht dann *Hier * eintragen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bibi1952 (30. August 2007)

Tschüsss​
bin bis zum 15.09.2007 in Urlaub.  

VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. August 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Tschüsss​
> bin bis zum 15.09.2007 in Urlaub.
> 
> VG Werner



Schönen Urlaub


----------



## Pepin (1. September 2007)

wer hat lust gleich mit mir eine runde durch die heide zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (12. September 2007)

Sonntag schon was vor  Wenn nicht dann hier anmelden . Start 12:00 Uhr , bei Regen findet die Tour nicht statt


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2007)

*Tourbericht: Runde am und um das Naafbachtal*

Am heutigen Sonntag trafen sich 5 kleine Bikerlein  um eine schÃ¶ne langsame Tour anzugehen.

Ghosty9 	      = Serena

Thunderstuck = Andreas

Siegburg_Cat  = Katrin

Tom-Siegburg = Tom 

Und der Guide 
Kettenfresser  = Sven 

Treffpunkt war das âForum in Wahlscheidâ wo sich alle Ã¼berpÃ¼nktlich trafen. Um 12:00 Uhr( laut Kirchenglocke ) ging es los . Zuerst Ã¼ber Asphalt Richtung âKreuznaafâ. Dort wartete der erste Anstieg auf uns , aber das sollte nur der Anfang sein. Wieder im Naafbachtal angelangt ging es Ã¼ber Schotter Richtung âDeesemâ hoch . Erste kleine Schwierigkeiten ( Schaltung / Kette abgesprungen  )  sowie Klamottenwechsel ( Beinlinge / Weste  ) standen auf halben weg an. 
In âDeesemâ angelangt ging es Ã¼ber Schotter und Waldwegen Richtung âBuschâ. Kurz danach war der hÃ¶chste Punkt ( 218 m ) und eine Pause angesagt . SchlieÃlich wurde es einer zu kalt  also weiter ging . Trail zur KlÃ¤ranlage mitgenommen und wieder berg hoch nach âRippertâ . Weiter ging es Ã¼ber Schotter nach âRengertâ und dann Ã¼ber Trail artige Wege ( Kommentar: Da lang â¦..   ) wieder runter ins Naafbachtal. Kurz die RÃ¤der vom Schlamm befreit  und gemÃ¼tlich zum Ausgangspunkt zurÃ¼ckgeradelt . Kurz vorher wurde noch einkehrt in Agger SchlÃ¶sschen . Danach zum Forum Wahlscheid wo ich alle gesund und munter wieder fanden. 

*Fazit:*
Erste gefÃ¼hrte Tour in diesem Jahr und keiner Verletzt , Ausgefallen oder Verloren
TourlÃ¤nge war wohl etwas Ã¼bertrieben so ca. 28 km und ca. 380 hm  
Nette Mitfahrer , Alte bekannte und Neue waren dabei. 
Super Wetter mit 25,4Â°C   :hÃ¼pf:

Hier ist die Aufzeichnung es mÃ¼ssen ca. 4 km und 100 hm abgezogen werden , wegen meiner Anfahrt . 






P.S.

Ich hoffe es sind alle gut nach hause gekommen , und die Tour hat keinen Ã¼berfordert. 
NÃ¤chsten zwei Wochen kann ich nicht ( Urlaub in Bayern  ) aber danach schreib ich mal wieder ne Langsame und Leichte Tour aus.


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (16. September 2007)

Hallo Sven,
danke für die schöne Tour...und das bestellte Wetter   

Aber ein Fehler hat sich eingeschlichen...ändere das Katja,in Katrin um bevor meine bessere Hälfte das sieht   

Ansonsten eine schöne Tour und ich musste mir kein gejammere anhören  
Sieh zu das du nach deinem Urlaub schönes Wetter und gute Tourenideen mitbringst  

Bis bald

Tom


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2007)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> danke für die schöne Tour...und das bestellte Wetter
> 
> Aber ein Fehler hat sich eingeschlichen...ändere das Katja,in Katrin um bevor meine bessere Hälfte das sieht


Geändert , das Alter ist schuld . Aber das kennst du ja auch  



> Ansonsten eine schöne Tour und ich musste mir kein gejammere anhören
> Sieh zu das du nach deinem Urlaub schönes Wetter und gute Tourenideen mitbringst
> 
> Bis bald
> ...



Die ein oder andere Idee habe ich noch . Also bis dann


----------



## bibi1952 (17. September 2007)

Hallo, 
bin aus dem Urlaub zurück.
Habe verschiedene Biketouren gemacht.

1. Insel Santorin 1400 hm, ca. 60 km





2. Insel Kreta 800 hm, ca. 50 km über das Bergdorf Lagos





Ansonsten war nur faullenzen angesagt. 
VG Werner


----------



## mesel (18. September 2007)

Hi zusammen,

Meine Name ist Chris mich nenn aber alle Mesel  Fahre jetzt seit etwa Mai diesen Jahres Mountenbike fahre ein nettes Fully von Cube. Wir sind ne kleine Gruppe von 3 -5 Mann und suchen noch ein paar erfahrene Mitfahrer die einige Trails in der Umgebung kennen.

Wir sind alle im Alter von 25 - 31 und kommen aus der Umgebung bei Troisdorf.

Wer interesse hat einfach Posten oder per ICQ Melden oder PM oder email  

Würde mich freuen wenn ich mal irgendwo mit fahren könnte.


Gruß Mesel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (18. September 2007)

mesel schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Meine Name ist Chris mich nenn aber alle Mesel  Fahre jetzt seit etwa Mai diesen Jahres Mountenbike fahre ein nettes Fully von Cube. Wir sind ne kleine Gruppe von 3 -5 Mann und suchen noch ein paar erfahrene Mitfahrer die einige Trails in der Umgebung kennen.
> 
> ...



Hi Mesel,
ihr könnt am Samstagmittag mit ins Naafbachtal fahren 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5048
Meine Touren sind immer traillastig. 
VG Werner


----------



## mesel (18. September 2007)

Hi diesen Samstag geht leider nicht, fahrt ihr noch ein anderes mal dann wären wir aufjedenfall dabei ... freuen uns immer über nette mitfahrer..


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. September 2007)

mesel schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Meine Name ist Chris mich nenn aber alle Mesel  Fahre jetzt seit etwa Mai diesen Jahres Mountenbike fahre ein nettes Fully von Cube. Wir sind ne kleine Gruppe von 3 -5 Mann und suchen noch ein paar erfahrene Mitfahrer die einige Trails in der Umgebung kennen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mesel, 
bin zwar kein ganz so erfahrender Fahrer  aber ein paar nette stellen kann ich euch bestimmt zeigen  , schreib einfach mal ne Tour aus oder fahr bei anderen einfach mit . Ich selbst fahren im Umkreis von Lohmar-WH-Overath-Seelscheid ein wenig durch die Wälder . 
Da ich in den Urlaub fahre werde ich erst ab Anfang Oktober wieder Touren ausschreiben. 
Also man sieht sich


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. September 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Ich werde die Anregung von Boris aufnehmen und eine Tour "Best of Naafbachtal" für Ende September zusammenstellen.
> VG Werner



Hallo Werner!

Wie sieht´s denn aus mit "BoN" (Best of Naafbachtal)? 
Ob ich am Samstag um 13 Uhr schon kann weiß ich noch nicht. Habe mich deshalb noch nicht angemeldet.
Ginge es auch evtl. 1 Stündchen später?

Gruß

Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (21. September 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner!
> 
> Wie sieht´s denn aus mit "BoN" (Best of Naafbachtal)?
> Ob ich am Samstag um 13 Uhr schon kann weiß ich noch nicht. Habe mich deshalb noch nicht angemeldet.
> ...



Hallo Peter,
"BoN" muss noch etwas warten. Nach dem Urlaub hat sich die Arbeit aufgestaut und ich komme nicht in den Wald.

Am Samstag kann ich nicht später, da ich am Abend noch eine große Veranstaltung habe und vorher etwas Augenpflege machen muss. 
Zudem mußte ich gestern mein Fusion in die Werkstatt bringen, da die Fox-Gabel Öl raus wirft.   

Daher werde ich eine entschärfte Tour mit meinem alten Hardtail fahren.

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (23. September 2007)

Tourbericht
in Donrath trafen sich die Mitfahrer: 
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] 2bike wild​Am Eingang des Naafbachtals wartete Jö[email protected]? noch auf uns. Wir fuhren nach Deesem hoch, über einen neuen Trail ins Wenigerbachtal, diesen Trail hoch bis Rippert. Weiter ging es über die Höhen Richtung Hohn, dort über einen Trail nach Ohlig hoch, hinab ins Holzbachtal, wieder hoch an Meisenbach vorbei und über einen ausgewaschenen Forstweg ins Naafbachtal. Dort war dann Pause und Socken trocknen angesagt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
Helmut + Frank waren im Schlamm eines Baches stecken geblieben. 

Dann kann Jö[email protected]ge aus dem Schlammtrail angefahren. Gemeinsam fuhren wir nach Eulenthal hoch, über einen flowigen Weg runter ins Aggertal und den Aggertrail entlang nach Wahlscheid. Im Aggerhof gönnten wir uns alle 1 - 2 Hefeweizen. Auf dem Rückweg nach Donrath verabschiedeten sich ein Jörg nach dem anderen. Kurz vor dem Parkplatz sagte ich dann ade.

Es war eine tolle Tour bei bestem Wetter mit sehr netten Mitfahrern. 
Fahrzeit: ca. 3 h  630 hm Länge ?

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (29. September 2007)

Hallo,
war gestern auf Explorertour und habe im Aggertal einige neue Trails am Hasenberg gefunden.



Neben der roten Strecke (Allmontain) gibt es auch 2 Freeridestrecken mit einer Wippe und diversen Sprüngen. 

Sehr interessant!

Werde es in der nächsten Tour einbauen.

VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Wollte mal hören wie das Interesse ist, am Mittwoch nachmittag ab 14 Uhr gemeinsam ein kleines Töurchen zu fahren. Nix Wildes, von mir aus einfach nur Siegburger/Lohmarer Trils oder ähnliches. Wäre schön, wenn das Wetter mitspielen würde.

Werner?
Tom?
Und die anderen?

Schönen Gruß

Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (1. Oktober 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Wollte mal hören wie das Interesse ist, am Mittwoch nachmittag ab 14 Uhr gemeinsam ein kleines Töurchen zu fahren. Nix Wildes, von mir aus einfach nur Siegburger/Lohmarer Trils oder ähnliches. Wäre schön, wenn das Wetter mitspielen würde.
> 
> ...



super Idee, setzt doch einfach was ins LMB. 

Ich habe bereits am Mittwoch was anderes vor  und werde daher erst ab 17:00 Uhr auf`s Bike kommen. 

Tipp am Rande: *BoN steht im LMB 21.10.07*

Viele Grüsse 
Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. Oktober 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits am Mittwoch was anderes vor  und werde daher erst ab 17:00 Uhr auf`s Bike kommen.
> 
> Viele Grüsse
> Werner



Hallo Werner!

Von mir aus können wir uns auch erst um 17 Uhr treffen, für 2 Stündchen müsste es doch bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit reichen.

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (2. Oktober 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner!
> 
> Von mir aus können wir uns auch erst um 17 Uhr treffen, für 2 Stündchen müsste es doch bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit reichen.
> 
> Peter



OK. 
Mittwoch, 17:00 Uhr, in Donrath Parkplatz Rammes Grünland.
Wetter soll trocken bleiben. Mach aber trotzdem Schmutzfänger dran! 
mögliche Strecke: Aggertal-neuer Hasenbergtrail -durchs nasse Naafbachtal zurück 
VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Oktober 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> OK.
> Mittwoch, 17:00 Uhr, in Donrath Parkplatz Rammes Grünland.
> Wetter soll trocken bleiben. Mach aber trotzdem Schmutzfänger dran!
> mögliche Strecke: Aggertal-neuer Hasenbergtrail -durchs nasse Naafbachtal zurück
> VG Werner



Werde um 17 Uhr da sein ....


----------



## mesel (2. Oktober 2007)

Moin zusammen ich wollte am Mittwoch mal um die Wahnbachtalsperre cruisen ....kennt jemand dort ein paar nette Trails ... ? Oder hat jemand Lust mit zufahren !? 

Gruß Mesel


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Oktober 2007)

mesel schrieb:


> Moin zusammen ich wollte am Mittwoch mal um die Wahnbachtalsperre cruisen ....kennt jemand dort ein paar nette Trails ... ? Oder hat jemand Lust mit zufahren !?
> 
> Gruß Mesel



Hallo "Mesel"!
Schließ´ Dich doch einfach dem Werner und mir morgen um 17 Uhr an.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## mesel (2. Oktober 2007)

Hi Peter das würde ich echt gerne.. das Problem ihr fahrt erst 17 uhr los .... ich muss mit dem Fahrrad aber erst bis nach donrath und dann auch abends wieder zurück da bin ich eine ewigkeit unterwegs...  wenn ihr früher losfahrt bin ich sofort dabei.....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Oktober 2007)

Leider kann der gute Werner nicht früher. Es wird sich bestimmt in Kürze eine Gelegenheit finden, gemeinsam eine Tour zu fahren. Evtl. ja schon am kommenden Wochenende.


----------



## mesel (2. Oktober 2007)

Gerne.... vielleicht Sonntag 14 Uhr ?


----------



## bibi1952 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
gestern um 17:00 Uhr trafen sich
[email protected]
Werner als Guide​in Donrath und fuhren die Strecke:
Aggertal-Hasenberg-Naafbachtal​Peter mußte eine Teilstrecke der BoN-Tour testen. Steigungen um 20 % ließen Schweißperlen fließen,  die Abfahrten waren flowig,  Naafbachtal wie immer schlammig. 
Fahrzeit: 2:10 h, 445 hm, Strecke: ?
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (4. Oktober 2007)

mein Computer spinnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Oktober 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gestern um 17:00 Uhr trafen sich
> [email protected]
> Werner als Guide​in Donrath und fuhren die Strecke:
> ...



Hallo Werner!

Ja, es war gestern ein netter Vorgeschmack auf die bevorstehende BoN-Tour. 
In den 2:10h haben wir übrigens genau 30 Kilometer zurückgelegt. Waren wir so langsam   oder war etwa die Strecke so anspruchsvoll? Ich denke mal eher letzteres wenn man bedenkt, dass wir die letzten Kilometer durchs Naafbachtal mit recht hohem Tempo zurückgelegt haben. Nachher werde ich mein Bike mal von den 5 kg Schlamm befreien .

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Oktober 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Wollte mal hören wie das Interesse ist, am Mittwoch nachmittag ab 14 Uhr gemeinsam ein kleines Töurchen zu fahren. Nix Wildes, von mir aus einfach nur Siegburger/Lohmarer Trils oder ähnliches. Wäre schön, wenn das Wetter mitspielen würde.
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: wie sieht´s denn aus mit morgen Nachmittag gegen 14 Uhr?

Peter


----------



## Pepin (7. Oktober 2007)

so solangsam kommt meine MTB Zeit wieder

Habe für morgen mal wieder eine tour ausgeschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5262


----------



## meti (7. Oktober 2007)

leider zu früh (heul) !
naja dann muß ich wohl laufen gehen .

verkaufe 
garmin gecko + magic-maps nrw/west + daten kabel (com)    120 euro
meinen storck rebel carbon rahmen wenn er wieder kommt für vhb 700 euro 
extralite usepost sattelstütze 31,6  70 euro 
formula b4 set 160/140 is2000 hintere leitung muß erneuert werden 100 euro


----------



## Pepin (7. Oktober 2007)

ab wann geht es denn bei dir?


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Oktober 2007)

Hier sind ein paar Eindrücke von Mittenwald bzw. des Karwendelgebirge

Die erste Tour führte uns bis kurz vor den Isar Ursprung. Leider machte uns das Wetter ein Strich durch die Rechnung( Ändert sich sehr schnell in den Bergen ) und wir fuhren wieder zurück.











Die zweite führte uns in das Karwendelgebirge zur Fereinalm über den Bärnbach nach Hinterriß. Weiter über Vorderriß Richtung Wallgau und wieder nach Mittenwald.









Die dritte Tour bestritt ich alleine. An den Seen vorbei führte mich der Weg ins Wettersteingebirge nach Schachen. Weiter über Elmau zum Barmsee. Über den Tennsee bzw. Schmalsee ging es wieder zurück.









Die vierte und letzte Tour brachte uns von Mittenwald über Scharnitz rauf zum Karwendelhaus . Da war kurbeln angesagt , aber der Blick und die Abfahrt hat für alles entschädigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Oktober 2007)

Habe mal wieder für Sonntag eine  Tour  reingestellt. 
Start 12:00 Uhr / Treffpunkt Wahlscheider Forum


----------



## bibi1952 (10. Oktober 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Habe mal wieder für Sonntag eine  Tour  reingestellt.
> Start 12:00 Uhr / Treffpunkt Wahlscheider Forum



Hallo Sven,

Schade, kann am Sonntag nicht.  

Bin aber am Samstag im Naafbachtal, muss noch einen Single-Trail für die BoN-Tour frei machen.

VG Werner


----------



## hokmann (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Vorsicht in der Wahner Heide. Irgendein Irrer verankert dort Metallspieße im Boden. 

Polizeibericht


----------



## mesel (12. Oktober 2007)

Was für kranke Menschen es doch gibt...


----------



## Pepin (13. Oktober 2007)

hallo leute wer lust auf eine gemütliche tour am sonntag hat, ich starte 13:00Uhr in Spich.

Siehe Termine


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Oktober 2007)

Pepin fahre morgen schon selber . Wenn du willst fahr doch mit ??? Tour 
Start 12:00 Uhr / Treffpunkt Wahlscheider Forum


----------



## Pepin (13. Oktober 2007)

habe ich schon gesehen aber von den radlerfruenden kommt schon jemand mit und bis wahlscheid brauche ich ne stunde und dann müßte ich zu früh aufstehen

aber solangsam gehts ja wieder los mit meiner mtb saison


----------



## Pepin (13. Oktober 2007)

habe die tour auf 11:30 vorverlegt


----------



## Pepin (14. Oktober 2007)

hier die bilder der heutigen tour durch die wahnerheide.
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_galerie_1.php?album=218

morgen starte ich auch in die wahnerheide siehe termine


----------



## bibi1952 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
wenn sich noch viele zur BoN-Tour anmelden, 
werden wir ein Ausscheidungsfahren im benachbarten Maislabyrinth machen müssen. 

Nur wer nach 10 Minuten wieder raus kommt, fährt mit.





*Achtung, Aufnahme ist vom letzten Jahr*

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Oktober 2007)

Tourbericht : *Drei Fluss/Bach Tour âLightâ*

Am heutigen sonnigen Sonntag trafen sich wieder 5 Biker die die Zeit bis zum Kaffee und Kuchen sinnvoll genutzt haben. Mit dabei waren 

Stefan 	= pÃ¼zz

Stefan 	= WaschbÃ¤r

Barbara 	= ???

Andreas	= Thunderstuck 

Und der Ausschreiber

Sven 	= Kettenfresser

Also machen wir uns um ca: 12:05 Uhr auf dem Weg. An der Agger ging es Richtung âSchloss Auelâ nach âNeuhonrathâ. Hier stand der erste Trail auf dem Programm. Dieser spucke uns in âOverathâ wieder raus . Kurz Ã¼ber die StraÃe in den Wald wartete doch schon der zweite Trail auf uns ( klein aber fein ) . Wieder kurz Ã¼ber die StraÃe und in den dritten Trailabschnitt der uns am âMarienstollenâ wieder entlieÃ . Jetzt war kurbeln angesagt . Oben an der Kirche in âMarialindenâ war Pause angesagt.  Danach ging es Ã¼ber Waldwege zur âBlindennaafer MÃ¼hleâ. Immer an der Naaf endlang ging es kurz vor âBÃ¼chelâ , dann passierte es  , *ich fuhr in den Stacheldraht  der wahrscheinlich dort absichtlich    ausgelegt worden war* . Zum GlÃ¼ck ist nichts passiert und die Fahrt konnte fortgesetzt werden . Das Naafbachtal wurde durchfahren bis unterhalb von âHollâ , ab hier wurde wieder gekurbelt. Oben angekommen ging es nach âKuckenbachâ uns anschlieÃend wieder runter ins Naafbachtal. Immer an der Naaf lang ( mehr oder weniger ) wurde es unterhalb von âWeegâ noch mal steil.  Aber auch der Berg wurde bezwungen . Weiter Ã¼ber StraÃe bzw. Waldwege ging es zur letzten abfahrt des Tages. Alle kamen heil untern an und wir rollten zum Ausgangspunkt zurÃ¼ck.

Fazit:
- Traumhaftes Wetter  
- Nette Leute und viel gequatscht  
- Zweite Tour in diesem Jahr und immer reger Besuch. Das kann weiter so gehen  

Daten siehe Auswertung , es mÃ¼ssen ca. 6 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## püzz (14. Oktober 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Tourbericht : *Drei Fluss/Bach Tour Light*
> 
> Am heutigen sonnigen Sonntag trafen sich wieder 5 Biker die die Zeit bis zum Kaffee und Kuchen sinnvoll genutzt haben. ...



Hi Sven,

vielen Dank noch mal für die prima Tour.
War zum ersten Mal im Naafbachtal und ich muß sagen, hat sich echt gelohnt  

Hier gibt's noch ein paar Bilder...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=94280

Grüße
Stefan

P.S. Hieß Beate nicht Barbara?


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Oktober 2007)

püzz schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> vielen Dank noch mal für die prima Tour.
> War zum ersten Mal im Naafbachtal und ich muß sagen, hat sich echt gelohnt



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt 


> Hier gibt's noch ein paar Bilder...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=94280


Schöne Fotos  



> P.S. Hieß Beate nicht Barbara?


Habe ich geändert , mein Namensgedächtnis


----------



## ronald-s77 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute
sagt mal fahrt ihr eigentlich jedes we?
und kann man sich euch anschliessen mal ne runde mit zu radeln?

grüße und bis dahin...


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Oktober 2007)

ronald-s77 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> sagt mal fahrt ihr eigentlich jedes we?
> und kann man sich euch anschliessen mal ne runde mit zu radeln?
> 
> grüße und bis dahin...



Hallo Ronald-s77
aber gerne kannst dich anschließend , ich habe noch jeden zum Ausgangspunkt gebracht 

Na ja jedes Wochenende kann ich leider nicht ( Arbeit )  aber ich versuche die Touren schon auf das Wochenende zu legen . Aber es gibt noch andere die fahren z.B. Pepin oder Bibi1952 . 
Also einfach eintragen und mitfahren


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Oktober 2007)

Da ich nächstes Wochenende Frühschicht habe , habe ich die Startzeit nach hinten verlegt. 

Für Samstag ab *14:45 Uhr */ Treffpunkt Wahlscheider Forum guckst du hier

und für Sonntag ( gleiche Zeit und Treffpunkt ) klickst du hier


----------



## bibi1952 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
das Interesse an der BoN-Tour hat mich überrascht.  KFL-Feeling? 

Die Wetterprognose sagt einen trocknen, aber kühlen Sonntag voraus; *auch gut*.

Unser erfahrener KFL-Guide Jö[email protected], auch ein Naafbachtalkenner, hat mir zugesagt, mich beim Guiden zu unterstützen, sodaß wir locker 20-25 Biker mitnehmen können.

Vorsicht, dies ist keine Anfängertour!​Es sind Rampen >20 % zu erklettern, mehrere Bäche zu durchfahren und die Singletrails sind schmal, mit Wurzeln gespickt, einige nass und teilweise noch schlammig; * aber alles fahrbar*.

Wer sein Bike beherrscht, wird viel Spass erleben 

VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. Oktober 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Die Wetterprognose sagt einen trocknen, aber kühlen Sonntag voraus; *auch gut*.
> 
> Es sind Rampen >20 % zu erklettern,
> 
> VG Werner



Hallo Werner!

Warm (um´s Herz) wird einem ja schon alleine bei der Betrachtung des Streckenprofils der BoN-Tour .... 

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Montana (20. Oktober 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Da ich nächstes Wochenende Frühschicht habe , habe ich die Startzeit nach hinten verlegt.
> 
> Für Samstag ab *14:45 Uhr */ Treffpunkt Wahlscheider Forum guckst du hier
> 
> und für *Sonntag* ( gleiche Zeit und Treffpunkt ) klickst du hier



Bin für Sonntag angemeldet , Sven   ... ist ´ne sehr gute Zeit. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter nicht so wie die Vorhersage. Es ist ja etwas Regen gemeldet. Wir können ja bei Bedarf noch mal telefonieren oder PNen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Bin für Sonntag angemeldet , Sven   ... ist ´ne sehr gute Zeit. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter nicht so wie die Vorhersage. Es ist ja etwas Regen gemeldet. Wir können ja bei Bedarf noch mal telefonieren oder PNen.



Guido schön von dir zu hören.  Hoffendlich wird das Wetter gut habe dir eine PN geschickt


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Oktober 2007)

*Tourbericht : Wahlscheid-Deesem-Seelscheid*

Am heutigen sonnigen Samstag trafen sich wieder 4 Biker am Forum in Wahlscheid. Mit dabei waren  

Stefan 	= WaldbÃ¤r

Helmut 	= Helman

Andreas	= Thunderstuck 

Und der Vorfahrer 

Sven 	= Kettenfresser

Also machen wir uns diesmal um ca: 14:50 Uhr auf dem Weg. Heute stand die rechte Seite des Naafbachtals auf dem Programm. Wir rollten uns bis Kreuznaaf gemÃ¼tlich ein . Aber dann wartete schon der erste Anstieg nach Deesem auf uns. Tempo war zwischenzeitlich so hoch  , das ich doch etwas abreiÃen musste. Aber es wurde an der nÃ¤chsten Kurve brav gewartet  , und weiter ging es. Oben angekommen fuhren wir durch den Wald Richtung Krahwinkel . Dort mussten wir Thunderstuck zurÃ¼cklassen  der schon mit einen Bluterguss an Knie gestartet war  . Zum GlÃ¼ck kannte es sich aus und wir anderen fuhren weiter. Ãber Busch ging es nach Breitscheid , an der KlÃ¤ranlage vorbei Richtung Rippert. Ãber Schotter nach Rengert und wieder in den Wald. Ãber diverse Pfade nÃ¤herten wir und der Naaf. AnschlieÃend Ã¼ber den Trail nach Kreuznnaaf zurÃ¼ck wo sich ein Mitfahrer noch nasse FÃ¼Ãe geholt hat  . In Kreuznaaf verabschiedetet wir Helmut und ich fuhr mit Stefan zum Startpunkt zurÃ¼ck. 

Fazit:
-	Traumhaftes Wetter aber kalt ( Der Winter kommt ! )  
-	Nette Leute und viel gequatscht 
-	Dritte Tour in diesem Jahr gecoacht und immer reger Besuch. 

Daten siehe Auswertung , es mÃ¼ssen ca. 4 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt sowie Abfahrt )  




Morgen geht es weiter Drei Fluss/Bach Tour âLight(er)â


----------



## Cheetah (21. Oktober 2007)

Was für ein Service! Jetzt werden die Trails extra für uns angefeuchtet. 

*Ich freu mich! *


----------



## Enrgy (21. Oktober 2007)

Jou, Staub sucks! *räusper*....


----------



## Konfuzius (21. Oktober 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Was für ein Service! Jetzt werden die Trails extra für uns angefeuchtet.
> 
> *Ich freu mich! *



Das Sumpfgebiet Naafbachtal anfeuchten???


----------



## Enrgy (21. Oktober 2007)

Mit etwas Glück ist der Hauptregenstreifen in 1h durchgezogen:

http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/eaz_z_ani.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (21. Oktober 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Das Sumpfgebiet Naafbachtal anfeuchten???


Nein, diese elend trockenen Verbindungsabschnitte fallen gleich weg.





Es gibt, entgegen zum Trend, aber auch Helden die jetzt erst anmelden!


----------



## Cheetah (21. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück ist der Hauptregenstreifen in 1h durchgezogen:
> 
> http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/eaz_z_ani.htm



Richtig! 

Nur ich jetzt erstmal mein Bike aufs Fahrzeugheck schnallen, das hass ich im Regen.


----------



## Cheetah (21. Oktober 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Es gibt, entgegen zum Trend, aber auch Helden die jetzt erst anmelden!




Und Heldinnen!


----------



## Konfuzius (21. Oktober 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Es gibt, entgegen zum Trend, aber auch Helden die jetzt erst anmelden!



Stimmt, im LMB gehts rund wie auf nem türkischen Basar!  
Allen verbliebenen HeldInnen: Bis gleich!


----------



## Montana (21. Oktober 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Was für ein Service! Jetzt werden die Trails extra für uns angefeuchtet.
> 
> *Ich freu mich! *



Kann ich mir doch denken, dass Dir sowas gefällt.  
Hab aber selbst um diese Zeit (09:36  ) noch intensiv geschlummert  und auch nicht _malocht _wie der arme Sven mit dem ich aber gleich ein_ Ründchen_ in der Gegend drehe.


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (21. Oktober 2007)

Steht die Tour mit Sven noch??
Er hat ja geschrieben bei Regen fällts aus...aber was ist Regen   
In Siegburg fängt es grade wieder an doller zu "Regnen"
Aber es ist ja noch ne Stunde bis zum Start...warten wir´s ab!


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Kann ich mir doch denken, dass Dir sowas gefällt.
> Hab aber selbst um diese Zeit (09:36  ) noch intensiv geschlummert  und auch nicht _malocht _wie der arme* Sven *mit dem ich aber *gleich ein*_ *Ründchen*_ in der Gegend drehe.




Also bin gerade zu hause angekommen. Wetter es nieselt so vor sich hin . *Also ich werde die Tour fahren *! Falls es schlimmer werden sollte können wir immer noch abkürzen !


----------



## Montana (21. Oktober 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also bin gerade zu hause angekommen. Wetter es nieselt so vor sich hin . *Also ich werde die Tour fahren *! Falls es schlimmer werden sollte können wir immer noch abkürzen !




Also ich fahre jetzt zum Treffpunkt ... was ist schon Regen  

Bis gleich


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (21. Oktober 2007)

Machen uns jetzt auch auf den Weg.....

bis gleich...


----------



## Cheetah (21. Oktober 2007)

Keine Kommentare zur BoN Tour? Liegen wohl alle im Bett oder Wanne, he he  


*
Es war Super!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (21. Oktober 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Keine Kommentare zur BoN Tour? Liegen wohl alle im Bett oder Wanne, he he
> 
> 
> *
> Es war Super!*



*Kann ich bestätigen!*  

Und gewohnt trailig!   

Schönen Dank an Werner!


----------



## Enrgy (21. Oktober 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> ...Liegen wohl alle im Bett oder Wanne, he he



Nö, F1 gucken. Kimi hats doch tatsächlich noch geschafft... 


Tour war prima! Daß trotz der Wettervorhersage fast niemand abgesagt hat, war nicht zu erwarten. Zwar haben sich die Reihen dann später in 3 Etappen gelichtet, aber ich denke jeder hat heute seinen Spaß gehabt. Das Gelände gibt ja einiges her, als Ortsfremder weiß man nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr, wo man sich befindet. Aus dem Gedächtnis nachfahren ist nicht...Zum Glück gabs ja die beiden Guides Werner und Jörg, die das alles prima hinbekommen haben!!
Der morgendliche kurze Regen konnte dem Gelände nicht viel anhaben - es waren noch sehr viele "pfurztrockene" Abschnitte unterwegs zu bestaunen - der Rest war wohl schon vorher matschig und wird es wohl auch länger bleiben. Nächstes Mal dann bei Frost und Ostwind mit strahlendem Sonnenschein... 

Wir als letzte (?) Aussteiger Gruppe hatten am Ende 40km und 750 Hm auf der Uhr.


PS: mal einer rausgeschaut? Klarer Sternenhimmel, keine Wolke zu sehen...


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Oktober 2007)

Nachdem mein Rad versorgt und ich heiß geduscht habe  kommt hier der

*Tourbericht : Drei Fluss/Bach Tour Light(er)*

Obwohl es nicht das beste Wetter war ( läuft der Winterpokal schon   ) trafen sich 5 Biker/in am Forum Wahlscheid. Diese wirklich harten Leute waren   

Guido 	= Montana

Tom	 = Tom-Siegburg

Katrin	= Siegburg_Cat

Frauke	= Bonita 

Und der Initiator 

Sven 	= Kettenfresser

So wurde mit etwas Verspätung ( 14:55 Uhr ) die Tour in Angriff genommen . An der Agger ging es Richtung Schloss Auel nach Neuhonrath. Hier stand der erste Trail auf dem Programm. Dieser wurde trotz den Wetterbedingungen glänzend gemeistert  . Kurz über die Straße in den Wald wartete doch schon der zweite Trail auf uns ( klein aber fein ) . Kurz danach wartete der dritten Trailabschnitt der uns am Marienstollen wieder entließ. Jetzt war kurbeln angesagt ( Kommentare über die Höhenmeter werde ich das nächste mal vermeiden  ). Oben an der Kirche in Marialinden wurde kurz pausiert  und weiter gings über Waldwege zur Blindennaafer Mühle.  Dieser Weg führte uns in das Naafbachtal. Diesmal war kein Stacheldraht im Weg  und so ging es weiter bis es unterhalb von Holl . Ab hier wurde wieder gekurbelt . Oben angekommen entscheiden wir uns aufgrund der Witterung  / Materialbeeinträchtigung  die Tour zu verkürzen.
Ab hier geht es über die Teer bis nach Höffen. Die Abfahrt nach Neuhonrath wurde wieder auf Waldboden bestritten . Ab hier ging es gemütlich zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.

Fazit:
-Wetter war Winterpokaltauglich

-Regen ist nicht gleich Regen  

-Manche Leute sind ganz tief im Inneren doch Schönwetter Fahrer  

-Nette Leute und viel gequatscht  

-Bonita super gefahren  

-Langsam etabliert sich der Startpunkt der Tour sowie die Touren im Allgemeinen 

Daten siehe Auswertung , es müssen ca. 5 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt sowie Abfahrt )  







Ich hoffe alle haben Ihr Rad versorgt und lesen diesen Bericht gedusch und warm.
P.S. Fast 11 Punkte


----------



## Montana (21. Oktober 2007)

Einen riesigen Dank nochmal an unseren guide *Sven* und die tollen Mitfahrer -innen fÃ¼r diese sehr schÃ¶ne abwechslungsreiche Tour durch eine herrliche Landschaft bei typischem KFL-Wetter. 1A trails und ein paar nette Anstiege sorgten fÃ¼r eine klasse_ Sontagsnachmittags im Nieselregen MTB-fahren_ Stimmung. Eben Wellness   pur ... wie es besser nicht geht .... Kompliment  

Sehr gerne wieder und GrÃ¼Ãe an Alle die dabei waren. 
Bis hoffentlich ... bald ...  

Ãbrigens : Es stimmt ... auch ein typischer KFLer hat so seine *geheimen  MTB - Gedanken* 






Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Rad versorgt und ich heiÃ geduscht habe  kommt hier der
> 
> *Tourbericht : Drei Fluss/Bach Tour âLight(er)â*
> 
> ...


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Oktober 2007)

Bericht BoN-Tour
Trotz einsetzenden Regen trafen sich 3 tapfere Bikerinen und 20 Biker auf dem Parkplatz Haus Sülz.



Die Strecke führte durchs Gammersbachtal ins Aggertal, wo sich die zweite Steigung mit gemessenen 25 % als erste Hürde erwies. Über die Trails am Hasenberg ging es mit der ersten schlamigen Abfahrt ins Naafbachtal. Die Trails im Holzbachtal waren durch den Regen schon etwas nasser. Danach folgte ein Trail nach dem anderen im Naafbachtal, wobei wir die Strecke etwas verkürzen mußten. Zum Abschluss führte Jö[email protected] die schnelle Truppe über den langen flowigen Trail durchs Wenigerbachtal und unterem Naafbachtal nach Kreuznaaf, der Guide kümmerte sich um die Nachhut.

17 Bikerinnen und Biker hielten trotz Dauernieselregen bis zum Schluss durch, reinigten ihre Bikes auf dem Bauhof und tranken eine Tasse Kaffee. 

Vielen Dank an alle Mittfahrer, besonders an Jörg für das Coguiding.

Schade, dass das Regenwetter 1 Stunde vor der Tour begann und 2 Stunden nach der Tour aufhörte.  

Hat dem Guide aber trotzdem Spass gemacht, auch wenn er wegen einem Antriebsschaden an seinem Fusion  mit dem alten Hardtrail die Strecke bewältigen mußte.

Tourdaten:  52 km, 1240 hm, 6 h

VG Werner


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (22. Oktober 2007)

Danke Sven

Ein glück das wir uns doch noch überwinden konnten zu biken und das deine Tour so spät los ging  
War eine schöne und anwechslungsreiche Tour,hat sehr viel spaß gemacht  
Ich bin auf deine nächste gespannt!!!!

Grüße an alle Mitfahrer    bis zum nächsten mal!!

gruß Tom

PS:Es hat ja mal mit den Namen geklappt


----------



## Montana (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich auch  ... in regelmässigen Abständen werde ich an dem einen oder anderen Wochenende immer mal wieder dabei sein ... irgendwann teste ich auch mal die _Anfahrt mit dem bike _  von TDF West nach Wahlscheid. 



Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> War eine schöne und anwechslungsreiche *Tour*,hat sehr viel spaß gemacht
> *Ich bin auf deine nächste gespannt*!!!!


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hab ich einen dicken Hals! 
heute schönstes Indian-Summer-Wetter​sitze im Büro
gestern Wolken und Regen beim Biken​ :kotz: 
bei der BoN-Tour
Schade ​


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (22. Oktober 2007)

Hat doch trotzdem Spaß gemacht!
Nur das Material hat durch den Schlamm mehr gelitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (23. Oktober 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Keine Kommentare zur BoN Tour? Liegen wohl alle im Bett oder Wanne, he he
> 
> 
> *
> Es war Super!*



Hallo Frank,
für Freunde der Trails habe ich eine neue Tour ausgeguckt:
Naafbachtal kompakt​
Tourdaten:  3h  ca. 800 hm    28 km Tempo mittel; Schwierigkeit tendiert zu hoch
davon 18 km Singletrails (64 %); 6 km Schotter (21 %); 4 km Asphalt (15 %)​
Wann?  Demnächst bei schönem Wetter

VG Werner


----------



## Cheetah (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo mein Trailritter,
das klingt doch richtig gut, von mir schon am WE, meine Renate kann dann endlich auch mal mitkommen.
Am WE soll es schön werden, am Donnerstag sollte die Wetterprognose verlässlich genug, für die weitere Planung sein. Wobei, im Naafbachtal fahre ich gerne bei feuchten Wetter.  Der Regen soll nur nicht durch die Kleidung schlagen.


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Oktober 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Hallo mein Trailritter,
> das klingt doch richtig gut, von mir schon am WE, meine Renate kann dann endlich auch mal mitkommen.



Das klingt sogar sehr gut!  BoN hat Lust auf mehr gemacht  
Ich wär auch dabei, am nächsten WE allerdings leider nur, wenns Samstag wäre


----------



## bibi1952 (24. Oktober 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Das klingt sogar sehr gut!  BoN hat Lust auf mehr gemacht
> Ich wär auch dabei, am nächsten WE allerdings leider nur, wenns Samstag wäre



Hallo,
nächstes Wochenende geht nicht. Habe an den Feiertag, 01.11., gedacht, wollte aber die Großwetterlage noch abwarten, dann kurzfristig den Termin ansetzen, aber nach 5-6 Mitfahrern wieder dichtmachen.
VG Werner


----------



## Schnegge (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Werner,

hier is' meine Voranmeldung!!!!!!

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Oktober 2007)

So habe eine Tour für Samstag( 27.10.2007 ) reingestellt. Klick HIER
Nach dem Stammtisch genau das richtige 

Startzeit 13:00 Uhr  / Treffpunkt Wahlscheider Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (25. Oktober 2007)

habe auch paar touren reingestellt für heute, morgen und sonntag


----------



## bibi1952 (26. Oktober 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> habe auch paar touren reingestellt für heute, morgen und sonntag



Hallo Michael,
wenn mein Fahrrad heute mittag fertig repariert ist, komme ich mit.
Schicke dir eine Mail.
VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Oktober 2007)

*Tourbericht : Drei Fluss/Bach Tour Light(er)*

Ja jetzt werden einige sagen wollte der nicht die Mühlen/Wahner 
Heide Tour fahren. Aber da sich nur ein Mitfahren heute am Samstag eingefunden hat, habe ich umdisponiert und wir sind die Drei Fluss/Bach Tour gefahren.

Helmut 	= Helman

Und der Ausschreiber

Sven 	= Kettenfresser

Am Startpunkt wurde noch etwas mit Thunderstuck geredet der zufällig mit dem Auto vorbeikam. Leider ist er erkältet  und fuhr heute nicht mit. So wurde mit etwas Verspätung ( 13:10 Uhr ) die Tour in Angriff genommen . An der Agger ging es Richtung Schloss Auel nach Neuhonrath. Hier stand der erste Trail  auf dem Programm. Direkt am Anfang war schon Gegenverkehr angesagt , aber nur kurz gewartet und weiter ging es nach Overath. Kurz über die Straße in den Wald wartete doch schon der zweite Trail auf uns ( klein aber fein  ) . Kurz danach wartete der dritten Trailabschnitt  der uns am Marienstollen wieder entließ. Jetzt war kurbeln angesagt . Hier kam uns der dritte Biker entgegen der aber abfuhr. Oben an der Kirche in Marialinden wurde kurz pausiert und weiter gings über Waldwege zur Blindennaafer Mühle.  Dieser Weg führte uns in das Naafbachtal. Der Stacheldraht war noch aufgerollt  also ging es weiter bis es unterhalb von Holl . Ab hier wurde wieder gekurbelt . Kurz wieder über Straße nach Kuckenbach und wieder ins Naafbachtal. An der Ingersauler Mühle vorbei wurde das restliche Naafbachtal unter die Räder genommen und wir rollten gemütlich nach Kreuznaaf.  
Dort verabschiedete ich Helman der seinen Heimweg antritt . Ich fuhr weiter zum Startpunkt  und habe mich auch auf dem Heimweg gemacht.
Helman war nett mit dir 

Fazit:
- Wetter war klamm .
- Fast was zu schnell für eine Langsame Tour. In Zukunft wird Winterpokaltauglich gefahren ( max. 13 km/h )   
- Pferde auf zwei Trailabschnitten  , hoffentlich wird das nicht die Regel 
- Strecke war recht trocken.   
- Wieder viel gequatscht  
- Leider nur ein Mitfahrer am Startpunkt  , aber ich mach weiter ! !

Daten siehe Auswertung , es müssen ca. 5 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## Pepin (28. Oktober 2007)

dienstag trailen wir durch die wahnerheide

wer kommt mit?


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Oktober 2007)

An alle Freunde des Naafbachtals,

habe folgende Tour für geübte Trailfahrer am 01.11.2007 eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5387

Das Wetter soll ab Dienstag gut werden, wenn nicht, wird trotzdem gefahren. 

VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. Oktober 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> An alle Freunde des Naafbachtals,
> 
> habe folgende Tour für geübte Trailfahrer am 01.11.2007 eingestellt:
> 
> ...



Hallo Werner!

Mist! Falle handgelenksverletzungsbedingt auf ärztliche Anweisung mindestens noch 1 Woche aus. Wünsche viel Spaß und vor allem besseres Wetter als bei BoN.

Schönen Gruß!

Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

das ging aber schnell. Habe eben den Tourtermin (Naafbachtal kompakt) am 01.11. zugemacht, mehr Leute will ich nicht mitnehmen.

Übernächste Woche gehe ich zum Skifahren auf den Pitztaler Gletscher, danach setze ich noch Touren im Naafbachtal ins LMB, auch mal langsam und mit Einweisung an den Schlüsselstellen. 

VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Oktober 2007)

Habe mal wieder für Sonntag eine TOUR  reingestellt .
Startpunkt : Forum Wahlscheid 
Startzeit : 14:00 Uhr  ( Habe Nachtschicht )


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Oktober 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ...danach setze ich noch Touren im Naafbachtal ins LMB, *auch mal langsam und mit Einweisung an den Schlüsselstellen.*
> 
> VG Werner



Schön ( Trödeltempo ) wird bevorzugt WP


----------



## Pepin (1. November 2007)

Sonntag gehts in die wahnerheide:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=932


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (1. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> Sonntag gehts in die wahnerheide:
> 
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=932



Bei mir auch siehe TOUR 
Startpunkt : Forum Wahlscheid 
Startzeit : 14:00 Uhr  ( Habe Nachtschicht )


----------



## bibi1952 (2. November 2007)

*Tourbericht Naafbachtal kompakt*
Gestern trafen sich in Kreuznaaf:
[email protected]
[email protected]
Jö[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
und ich als Guide​Nach einer kurzen Anfahrt über Asphalt und FAB ging es in den 8,5 km langen Trail nach Ingersau. Trotz Tallage hatten wir da schon 270 hm auf dem Tacho. Über Meisenbach ging es ins Holzbachtal, wo wir zuerst in dem linken Tal bis zu den Teichen hochfuhren und danach flowig das rechte Tal bis zum Ende abfuhren.
Dort verabschiedeten wir Carsten, der genug Höhenmeter hatte. 
Weiter ging es trailig nach Seelscheid und anschließend zurück durchs Wenigerbachtal und Naafbachtal mit zwei neuen Downhillvarianten.

Am Trailausgang verabschiedete sich Stefan, der einen Teil der Strecke nochmal bis nach Hause fahren wollte.

Tourdaten: 30 km, 3 h, ca. 730 hm




Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer, hat mir Spass gemacht.
Bewunderung an Renate, die trotz des teilweise hohen Tempos und der vielen Wurzeln, voll mitgehalten hat, ohne zu klagen 

In 3 Wochen fahre ich wieder, aber WP-mäßig. 

VG Werner


----------



## Harnas (3. November 2007)

Hallo Werner  

Ich habe nichts zu klagen!
Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht und das Tempo war ok  
Gerne wieder


----------



## Pepin (3. November 2007)

war heute 60 km in Königsforst und wahnerheide unterwegs von oben trocken von unten nass aber es hat spaß gemacht. im königsforst habe ich mich ganz kurz noch einer anderen mtb gruppe angeschloßen wo ich ein bekanntes gesicht aus dem kfl getroffen habe.


----------



## bibi1952 (5. November 2007)

Hallo,

Wer hat am Mittwoch Lust?

Nässe, Kälte garantiert 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5431

VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (5. November 2007)

hier die Nachlese von gestern

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=932


----------



## Pepin (5. November 2007)

so morgen ein bissel wellness in der wahnerheide


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. November 2007)

Lieber Spät als nie 

*Tourbericht : Mühle-WH-Mühle Tour *
An Sonntag , trafen sich bei bedecktem aber trocknenden Wetter wieder Personen an dem Wahlscheider Forum. Mit dabei waren

Helmut 	= Helman

Und der Ausschreiber

Sven 	= Kettenfresser

Am Treffpunkt wartete bereiz Helman auf mich. Es wurde noch kurz gewartet, aber es kam keiner mehr.
So ging es also um 14:02 Uhr los. Bereizt kurz nach dem Start war schon kurbeln angesagt. Auf dem Bergrücken angekommen wurde die Höhenmeter auch schon wieder vernichtet. An der Gammersbacher Mühle vorbei ging es Richtung Burg Sülz. Und anschließend in die Wahner Heide. Ort wurde die 1000´iger Eiche besucht. Weiter durch die Heide ging es nach Altenrath. Der A-Teich Trail wurde kurz angetestet, weiter durch die Ortschaft ging es in den Süd/ Westlichen Teil der Heide. Kurz den DH an der Burg Lohmar mitgenommen wurde kurz danach pausiert. Gestärkt ging es zur Meigermühle und dann hoch nach Wielpütz. Dort wurde die letzte Abfahrt des Tages genommen die uns in Donrath entließ. Jetzt wurde gemütlich  zum Ausgangspunkt zurückgerollt.

Fazit:
- Wetter war trocken aber schlammig .( Winterpokaltauglich ) 
- Tempo war wieder nicht ohne. Aber morgen beginnt die Jagt aus Zeit 
- Wieder viel gequatscht  
- Leider nur ein Mitfahrer am Startpunkt , aber ich mach weiter !!

Daten siehe Auswertung , es müssen ca. 5 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. November 2007)

Für Donnerstag hab ich mal eine Nachtfahrt ausgeschrieben

Guckst du HIER
Startpunkt: Forum Wahlscheid
Startzeit : 17:30 Uhr 
Tempo: Sehr langsam ( Trödeltempo  )

P.S. Bei Regen fällt die Tour AUS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (6. November 2007)

hier ich auch vielleicht können wir uns ja irgendwo treffen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5382


----------



## Pepin (6. November 2007)

war heute eine schöne runde und dank an konfuzius haben wir es auf fast 50km geschaft. war heute doch nicht so schlapp wie erst befürchtet.

so morgen gehts zu bibi


----------



## Redking (7. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> war heute eine schöne runde und dank an konfuzius haben wir es auf fast 50km geschaft. war heute doch nicht so schlapp wie erst befürchtet.
> 
> so morgen gehts zu bibi



Übermotiviert oder Frau nicht daheim?

Ist mir zu spät aber morgen wenn es trocken ist geht es in die Heide.
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (7. November 2007)

nöö aber ich liebe die punkte 

mir kam gestern noch jemand im dunkeln am eingan zur wahnerheide (spicher Sportplatz) entgegen konnte ihn im dunkeln nicht erkennen ob das auch ein punkte geier war?


----------



## bibi1952 (7. November 2007)

Tourbericht
um 18:15 Uhr trafen sich heute [email protected] und ich in Donrath. Wir fuhren eine langsame Runde durch den Lohmarer und Kaldauer Wald bis nach Heide. Einen Trail habe ich in der Dunkelheit nicht gefunden und so mußten wir ein kurzes Stück durch den Wald schieben. Im strömenden Regen ging es dann nach Lohmar zurück, wo Michael sein Heimfahrt antrat.
Hat Spass gemacht. für mich 1h45 min.
VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (7. November 2007)

ich fand es auch klasse dachte ja erst das ich deine runde nicht ganz mitradeln kann da ich ja direkt um 16:50Uhr nach der arbeit in spich gestartet war und schon am treffpunkt 1,5 stunden auf der uhr hatte.

ich bin auch noch in starkregen gekommen aber man muß ja auch merken das winterpokalzeit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (8. November 2007)

Hallo,

habe mir ein neues Projekt überlegt. 

Naafbachtal bei Vollmond

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5443

Im Allgäu gibt es bei jedem Vollmond ein Vollmondparty, ein Vollmondfest in der Brauerei, wo dann Vollmondbier gebraut wird. Bei Schnee steigen wir mit Tourenski oder Schneeschuhen abends auf die Berghütten und fahren dann nachts bei Vollmond ab. 
Warum nicht mal ein Vollmond-Bike-Tour?

Dabei kann man auch noch reichlich WP-Punkte sammeln.

VG Werner


----------



## Redking (8. November 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir ein neues Projekt überlegt.
> 
> ...



Und ihr kommt dann alle auch ohne Licht???

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## bibi1952 (8. November 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Und ihr kommt dann alle auch ohne Licht???
> 
> Gruss
> Klaus



Habe ich schon mal ausprobiert.
Danach lag ich mit kaputer Schulter im Krankenhaus von Immenstadt . Schuld war aber der viele Enzian auf der Berghütte

VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (8. November 2007)

ich fahr ja eh immer mit wenig licht
bei inigen machten die nachttouren gar keinen spaß weil man nicht merkt das man im dunkeln fährt


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. November 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Für Donnerstag hab ich mal eine Nachtfahrt ausgeschrieben
> 
> Guckst du HIER
> Startpunkt: Forum Wahlscheid
> ...



*Die Tour fällt wegen REGEN AUS !!!*


----------



## Montana (8. November 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *Die Tour fällt wegen REGEN AUS !!!*



Noch ein Weichei   ... sorry 

Am WE hast du Spät, stimmst ? Was ist denn nächste Woche und am komenden Wochenende ? Ich wäre ja gerne mal wieder rund um Lohmar dabei.

Montag geht es z.B. wieder von der Bud los ....


----------



## Pepin (8. November 2007)

Was meint ihr eigentlich für regen???
also ich hatte es gerade trocken in den Feldern zwischen Spich,Eschmar,Niederkassel und Zündorf
Nur der Wind hat weh getan

morgen werde ich nur zur kneipe hin und zurück punkten

@montana
samstag kannst du ab spich mitfahren siehe termine


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> Was meint ihr eigentlich für regen???
> also ich hatte es gerade trocken in den Feldern zwischen Spich,Eschmar,Niederkassel und Zündorf.....


Wie ich dich kenne bis du noch in kurzen Klamotten gefahren  



Montana schrieb:


> Noch ein Weichei   ... sorry
> 
> Am WE hast du Spät, stimmst ? Was ist denn nächste Woche und am komenden Wochenende ? Ich wäre ja gerne mal wieder rund um Lohmar dabei.
> 
> Montag geht es z.B. wieder von der Bud los ....



Es gibt viele Weicheifahrer/in  . Man muss sich ja für die großen Touren schonen 
So am WE habe ich Spät + Mo und Di ( Schichtumbesetzung   ). Aber dafür habe ich am nächsten WE frei. Werde mal* ( am Samstag )* ne Tour ins Auge fassen. Irgendwelche Wünsche 
Sonntag dann bei Achim ??? Soll ich mal ne Anfragen starten ???


----------



## bibi1952 (9. November 2007)

Hallo
Die Vollmond-Tour am 24.11.2007 startet. Erste Anmeldungen sind schon da. 
Zur Einstimmung
http://www.vollmondfest.de/

Aus dem Allgäu bringe ich dann eine Kiste Stimmungswasser mit, was vor Tourbeginn vereinnahmt werden muss.


​
Ab in den Schnee. Bis bald.
VG Werner


----------



## Montana (9. November 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ....
> Es gibt viele Weicheifahrer/in  . Man muss sich ja für die großen Touren schonen
> So am WE habe ich Spät + Mo und Di ( Schichtumbesetzung   ). Aber dafür habe ich am nächsten WE frei. Werde mal* ( am Samstag )* ne Tour ins Auge fassen. Irgendwelche Wünsche
> Sonntag dann bei Achim ??? Soll ich mal ne Anfragen starten ???



Sehr wahr , Sven   ... am Montag gibt es z.B. wieder eine grosse Rhein - Runde  ... da sehen wir uns ja ... 
..... können zumindest mal  von der anderen Seite  

So nächste Woche liest sich gut. Muss mal meinen Kalender befragen.
Aber eine frühe Trödelrunde beim / mit Achim etc. käme schon gut  



			
				bibi1952 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5443
> 
> Warum nicht mal ein Vollmond-Bike-Tour?
> ...




Warum nicht  Sehr gute Idee, Werner ... das ist was für die KFLer  und Trödeler und Rotnasen und Leverkusener und und und ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (9. November 2007)

ich hoffe das ich da wieder fit bin nach den 11.11. feiern habe ja montag frei zum nüchtern werden *Alaaf* wer lust hat kann ja am sonntag ins brauhaus ohne namen kommen wo wir feiern.


----------



## Pepin (10. November 2007)

Da sich noch keiner angemeldet hat werde ich mich jetzt auf den weg mit dem trekkingrad machen über den mauspfad bis rath dann zum rhein und siegfähre fahren.makl schauen wie weit ich komme im moment scheint die sonne


----------



## Pepin (10. November 2007)

so bin wieder zurück und ich hatte keinen tropfen regen echt klasse
tour heute mit meinem Trekkingrad war 90 km, jetzt kann ich auch ohne schlechtes gewissen morgen 11.11. feiern

Hier paar schöne impressionen von heute
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_galerie_1.php?album=220


----------



## Pepin (10. November 2007)

morgen früh noch ne kleine Rund durch die Wahnerheide bevor es zum fiere nach Kölle geht

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5460


----------



## Pepin (13. November 2007)

habe die heutige tour auf morgen verschoben radel heute mal schön im trockenen und warmen bei mir im wohnzimmer


----------



## Montana (13. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> habe die heutige tour auf morgen verschoben radel heute mal schön im trockenen und warmen bei mir im wohnzimmer



Komm doch morgen dann mit Deinen evtl. Mitfahrern zu uns. Wir wollen ja Jerds Runde drehen.


----------



## Pepin (13. November 2007)

so bi zurück von der tour war trocken und ich konnte sogar in kurzen klamotten fahren


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (13. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> so bi zurück von der tour war trocken und ich konnte sogar in kurzen klamotten fahren



..Michael , bist "Hammer"   
der absolute "Dampfhammer" der Frosty 5 Rednoses


----------



## Pepin (13. November 2007)

naja einer muß ja anfangen ich habe gedacht wir machen staffel nächsten Monat bist du drann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (13. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> so bi zurück von der tour war trocken und ich konnte sogar in kurzen klamotten fahren



Das würde mir nicht passieren! 
Ich wäre klitschnass! 
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. November 2007)

Für Samstag habe ich mal ne Tour reingestellt. 

Klickst du HIER
Startzeit : 12:00 Uhr 

Startort : Wahlscheid Forum  

Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus.


----------



## Pepin (14. November 2007)

muß leider die heutige tour absagen, weis nicht wann ich feierabend habe.
schade


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. November 2007)

*Tourbericht : Drei Fluss/Bach Tour *

Am heutigen sonnigen Samstag wollte ich mal wieder zum Kl.Heckberg.  
Mit dabei war

Lorenz 	= Loehr  

Und der Ausschreiber

Sven   	= Kettenfresser

Also machen wir uns um ca: 12:05 Uhr auf dem Weg. An der Agger ging es Richtung Schloss Auel nach Neuhonrath. Hier stand der erste Trail auf dem Programm. Zeitweise war dieser doch sehr rutschig  wurde aber gemeistert  und spucke uns in Overath wieder raus . Kurz über die Straße in den Wald wartete doch schon der zweite Trail auf uns ( klein aber fein ) . Wieder kurz über die Straße und in den dritten Trailabschnitt der uns am Marienstollen wieder entließ. Weiter ging es in den vierten Abschnitt der ebenfalls bezwungen wurde. In Vilkerath lag die Agger hinter  und der Schlingenbach vor uns  . Also machten wir uns auf dem Weg nach Schlingenthal. Zeitweise wurde es ganz schön steil.  Oben am Kl.Heckberg angekommen war Pause angesagt.  Danach ging es an der Naaf weiter. Die Orte Siebelsnaaf , Abelsnaaf wurden passiert und der Weg entließ uns an der Fischermühle. Jetzt wurde es noch mal steil  bis wir in Mohlscheid angekommen waren. Über die Ingersauler Mühle ging es wieder durch das Naafbachtal nach Kreuznaaf und wir rollen gemütlich  zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.    

*Fazit:*
- Traumhaftes Wetter aber kalt 
- Wieder ein neuer am Treffpunkt  mit dem ich viel gequatscht habe 

Daten siehe Auswertung , es müssen ca. 6 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## hama687 (18. November 2007)

halloo sven hast du vllt am monatg oder dienstag mal zeit um mir eure tour auch noch mal genauer zu zeigen

359meter hört sich spannend an


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. November 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> halloo sven hast du vllt am monatg oder dienstag mal zeit um mir eure tour auch noch mal genauer zu zeigen
> 
> 359meter hört sich spannend an



Sind aber auch hart erkämpft worden Alex  . Diese Woche sieht es schlecht aus Montag ist Ruhetag und am Dienstag bin ich schon mit dem Klaus unterwegs. Sorry  
Aber nächste Woche Montag( 26.11.2007 ) ab 13:00 Uhr bzw. Dienstag( 27.11.2007 ) ab 11:00 Uhr kann ich dir anbieten.Trödeltempo versteht sich   Was hältst du davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (18. November 2007)

übernächste woche montag hört sich gut an, das halten wir erst mal fest


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. November 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> übernächste woche montag hört sich gut an, das halten wir erst mal fest



OK Soll ich einen Termin machen oder willst du eine Private Führung ???


----------



## Loehr (18. November 2007)

Die Tour hat viel Spaß gemacht und versuche das nächste Mal wieder dabei zu sein
Gruß Loehr


----------



## Redking (19. November 2007)

Hallo ,

bin eben mal die *Tour* abgefahren gibt kleine Änderungen!
Die Tour dauert länger als gedacht.

Wir werden schön die Agger-und Sieg-Trails absurfen! 
Also doch etwas Matsch.  Bei Halbmond war echt viel zu sehen. Hoffentlich ist am Dienstag es auch wolkenlos.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## püzz (19. November 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> bin eben mal die *Tour* abgefahren gibt kleine Änderungen!
> Die Tour dauert länger als gedacht.
> ...



Hi Klaus,

kannst Du nicht, wenn Ihr eh im Dunkeln fahrt, die Tour in Zukunft etwas später ansetzen (vielleicht um 18:30 oder 19:00 Uhr)? Dann könnten auch Berufstätige mitfahren ;-) Würde mich freuen.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Pepin (20. November 2007)

danke @redking für die schöne matschige trailrunde an agger und sieg


----------



## Redking (20. November 2007)

Heute fand der erste Biketreff der MTBvD RG Rheinland ab dem Aggerstadion in Troisdorf statt.
Um 18 Uhr trafen sich:
[email protected] Montana
[email protected] Pepin
[email protected] Kettenfresser
[email protected] Redking

Zuerst wurde der lose Bremsbelag des Mitfahrers gerichtet.

Pünktlich um 18:05 Uhr ging es los. Den Aggerdamm entlag bis zum ersten Trail. 
Es war durch den gestrigen Regen schön matschig und rutschig. 
Dann einige Zeit über den Radweg bis es am Sieglarer See auf den zweiten Trail ging.
Dieser enthielt eine Wasserdurchfahrt und endete der Trail kurz vor Müllekoven.







Dann überquerten wir die Sieg über die Brücke an der Siegfähre.
Auf der anderen Seite ging es in den dritten Trail. Dort verfuhr sich der Vorfahrer. 
Kurz gedreht und schon waren wir wieder auf dem richtigen Pfad.
Es gab dort eine kleine Engstelle!








Ab Meindorf fuhren wir bis Menden den Siegradweg. 
Nach der Überfahrt über die Sieg ging es einen Trail entlang bis zur Aggerbrücke.
Diese kurz benutzt und schon ging es den Trail an der Agger entlang bis kurz vor Lohmar.
Dort entschieden wir eine Schleife zu fahren.
An der Lohmarer Brücke verließ und der erste Mitfahrer. 
Der Rest fuhr noch  am Campingplatz zurück und den Trail bis wieder zur Aggerbrücke.
Dort stieg der nächste aus und der Rest fuhr zum Ausgangspunkt. über den Aggerdamm.

Danke an die drei unerschrockenen matscherprobten Mitfahrer. 
Ein paar Daten:
*Tourlänge:* ca. 35 Kilometer.
*Fahrzeit:*  ca. 2:30 Stunden (ohne An- und Abfahrt)
*Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit:* ca.14 Km/H

Bis zum nächsten Dienstag für die die Lust und Zeit haben.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (20. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> danke @redking für die schöne matschige trailrunde an agger und sieg



Gern geschehen hat mir Spaß gemacht mit Euch eine schöne Runde zu drehen! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Montana (20. November 2007)

Danke Dir Klaus für diese geniale Tour über 20 cm breite extrem sumpfige Wiesen Single trails entlang der Agger und der Sieg  Höchst empfehlenswerte Sache für Matsch mutige  Dein excellentes Guiding war mir ja schon vorher klar und so wurde in bewährter Art auf Hindernisse und sonstiges Interessantes hingewiesen.  

Es hat sich für mich 100% gelohnt dafür auf die  Montags- und Mittwochs runde zu verzichten. 

Bis sehr bald an gleicher Stelle  




Redking schrieb:


> Heute fand der erste Biketreff der MTBvD RG Rheinland ab dem Aggerstadion in Troisdorf statt.
> Um 18 Uhr trafen sich:
> [email protected] Montana
> [email protected] Pepin
> ...


----------



## Redking (20. November 2007)

Danke für das Lob von dir. 

Nächsten Dienstag geht es weiter! 

Grüße
klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (21. November 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob von dir.
> 
> Nächsten Dienstag geht es weiter!
> 
> ...



Gerne geschehen und ehrlich gemeint  

Bis nächsten Dienstag. 

Danke nochmal und good night


----------



## Redking (21. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Gerne geschehen und ehrlich gemeint
> 
> Bis nächsten Dienstag.
> 
> Danke nochmal und good night



Bitte schön und dir auch eine Gute Nacht mit vielen Träumen von schönen Pfaden! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. November 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Heute fand der erste Biketreff der MTBvD RG Rheinland ab dem Aggerstadion in Troisdorf statt.
> Um 18 Uhr trafen sich:
> [email protected] Montana
> [email protected] Pepin
> ...


Wo ich schon Nasse Füße bekam  


Redking schrieb:


> Dann überquerten wir die Sieg über die Brücke an der Siegfähre.
> Auf der anderen Seite ging es in den dritten Trail. Dort verfuhr sich der Vorfahrer.
> Kurz gedreht und schon waren wir wieder auf dem richtigen Pfad.
> Es gab dort eine kleine Engstelle!


Von der fahrt am Zaun ( brutzel ) ganz zu schweigen 


Redking schrieb:


> Ab Meindorf fuhren wir bis Menden den Siegradweg.
> Nach der Überfahrt über die Sieg ging es einen Trail entlang bis zur Aggerbrücke.
> Diese kurz benutzt und schon ging es den Trail an der Agger entlang bis kurz vor Lohmar.
> Dort entschieden wir eine Schleife zu fahren.
> An der Lohmarer Brücke verließ und der erste Mitfahrer.





Redking schrieb:


> Danke an die drei unerschrockenen matscherprobten Mitfahrer.
> Ein paar Daten:
> *Tourlänge:* ca. 35 Kilometer.
> *Fahrzeit:*  ca. 2:30 Stunden (ohne An- und Abfahrt)
> ...


Klaus war echt eine sehr schöne Tour . Das All inklusiv Paket wurde zu voller Zufriedenheit erfüllt. ( Schlamm / Matsch / Strom / Wasser / etc.etc.etc. )




Montana schrieb:


> Danke Dir Klaus für diese geniale Tour über 20 cm breite extrem sumpfige Wiesen Single trails entlang der Agger und der Sieg  Höchst empfehlenswerte Sache für Matsch mutige  Dein excellentes Guiding war mir ja schon vorher klar und so wurde in bewährter Art auf Hindernisse und sonstiges Interessantes hingewiesen.
> ...


20cm ??? Kam mir vor wie 10 . Aber das war nicht das Problem .Sondern die Kanten die 5 cm hoch waren haben mich oft an meine Fahrtechnikgrenzen gebracht. 

*P.S. 14 Punkte  *


----------



## Montana (21. November 2007)

Stimmt alles Sven  

Es war feucht es war matschig es war nass und es war sehr eng und es war hubbelig und elektrisch. Hab bestimmt noch Einiges vergessen.

Aber alles zusammen einfach nur gut    

Montag in Dünnwald ???   (Alex hat das bestimmt vergessen mit den Agger trails )





Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wo ich schon Nasse Füße bekam
> 
> Von der fahrt am Zaun ( brutzel ) ganz zu schweigen
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepin (22. November 2007)

ist ja der wahnsinn im raum wahnerheide gibt es am samstag 3 touren

um 10:30 um 15:00 und um 20:00 Uhr


----------



## bibi1952 (22. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> ist ja der wahnsinn im raum wahnerheide gibt es am samstag 3 touren
> 
> um 10:30 um 15:00 und um 20:00 Uhr



ist doch super.

Kannst um 10:30 Uhr anfangen und mit der Vollmondtour bis 24:00 Uhr radeln. 

VG Werner


----------



## joscho (22. November 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ist doch super.
> 
> Kannst um 10:30 Uhr anfangen und mit der Vollmondtour bis 24:00 Uhr radeln.
> 
> VG Werner



Bring den Mann nicht auf dumme Ideen


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (22. November 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Bring den Mann nicht auf dumme Ideen



..sind dann 13,5 Stunden und fette54 Punkte​
..bin selber nur bei @bibi1952 zu Gast, aber ich kann den @pepin
dann ja noch zurück bis Spich "scheuchen".


----------



## Pepin (22. November 2007)

mal schauen ich fang erstmal um 10:30 an dann mal schauen. 

wer hat denn heute noch lust auf ne kleine runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (22. November 2007)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> ..sind dann 13,5 Stunden und fette54 Punkte​



Na ja, wir zählen und tragen ja nur die "reine Fahrzeit" ein. Also sagen wir .... 53 Punkte. Sonst wäre es die Qualifikation für das Team "leichtbaumatrosen". Nicht das ich da den Überblick hätte, aber viel mehr als 12h schaffen die Jungs ja selten


----------



## Pepin (22. November 2007)

also ich habe mir gestern einen tisch auf dem lenker montiert damit ich unterwegs mal ein brot schmieren kann.


----------



## Pepin (22. November 2007)

wer hat lust morgen ab ca. 15:30 uhr mit mir ne tour zu machen?

eventuell ins siebengebirge oder sonst ne tour
der kann sich gerne bei mir melden

heute war mein erste tag ohne motivation


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ....
> *Montag in Dünnwald ???*  (Alex hat das bestimmt vergessen mit den Agger trails )



Hört sich sehr verlockend an. Ich schwanke noch zwischen "Schmitze Bud" und Dünnwald.
Schmitze Bud ( inkl. An&Abfahrt ) min. 12 Punkte 
Dünnwald ( 1:30 ) nur 6 Punkte vielleicht könnte man die Tour etwas verlängern


----------



## Udo1 (23. November 2007)

Hallo Pepin,


Pepin schrieb:


> wer hat lust morgen ab ca. 15:30 uhr mit mir ne tour zu machen?
> 
> eventuell ins siebengebirge oder sonst ne tour
> der kann sich gerne bei mir melden
> ...


hätte schon Lust wieder mal eine Tour mit Dir mit zu machen .

Leider ist die Anreise etwas weit. 
Trotzdem viel Spaß bei Deiner heutigen Tour. 
Mein sportliches WP-Ziel ist es, Dich bis Weihnachten einzuholen.


----------



## Pepin (23. November 2007)

hi udo

schön dich zu lesen du hast dein neues revier ja auch schon gut angenommen
hoffe dir gehts gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (23. November 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Leider ist die Anreise etwas weit.



Denk an die Punkte, die dir die Anreise bringt.


----------



## Montana (23. November 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr verlockend an. Ich schwanke noch zwischen "Schmitze Bud" und Dünnwald.
> Schmitze Bud ( inkl. An&Abfahrt ) min. 12 Punkte
> Dünnwald ( 1:30 ) nur 6 Punkte vielleicht könnte man die Tour etwas verlängern



Sven ... Wie wäre es denn mit dem bike direkt nach Dünnwald zu kommen ?    Von der Bud sollte das in ca. 45 Minuten möglich sein ... evtl. kann man das noch gehörig abkürzen. Ich kann da gerne etwas für Dich ausarbeiten.  

Zurück fahren wir dann ein gutes Stück zusammen. Ich kann Dir leider beim Hinweg nicht _persönlich anwesend _ helfen da ich direkt vom I-Park zum Treffpunkt komme. 

Zunächst mal ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Pepin (23. November 2007)

bin gerade von meiner runde zurück
Spich-Wahnerheide-Lohmar-HoChiMinth(verkehrtrum)-Heide-Algert-Lohmar-Ingerberg-Wahlscheid-Scheiderhöhe-Altenrath-Spich
im Nieselregen gestartet nachher war es trocken.
HoChiMinth verkehrtrum war mal was anderes.

freu mich auf morgen mit basti vielleicht kommt ja nochwer dazu


----------



## Redking (23. November 2007)

Oh war es gerade hell in der Heide. 
Da brauchste echt kein licht wenn der Mond so pralle scheint! 
Malssehen wenn es morgen Abend nicht zu kalt ist komme ich vielleicht mit!

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (24. November 2007)

jo bin auchmit wenig licht durchgekommen.

naja und so wie es ausschaut muß ich nachher wieder alleine los da sich unser BastiBo wieder abgemeldet hat.nun überlege ich mal wieder ne runde mit dem rennrad zu drehen. na frühstücke ich erstmal vieleicht meldet sich ja noch wer spontan an.


----------



## Redking (24. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> jo bin auchmit wenig licht durchgekommen.
> 
> naja und so wie es ausschaut muß ich nachher wieder alleine los da sich unser BastiBo wieder abgemeldet hat.nun überlege ich mal wieder ne runde mit dem rennrad zu drehen. na frühstücke ich erstmal vieleicht meldet sich ja noch wer spontan an.



Habe die erste Runde heute mit dem Rennrad gedreht. Hättest ja mitkommen können Uhrzeit ab der Bude kennst du ja. 
Heut abend komme ich maximal zum Treffpunkt denn die Tour dauert mir zu lange. So nötig habe ich die Punkte nun auch nicht! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (24. November 2007)

wir starten um 19 uhr ab spich
treffpunkt bei mir grünerweg 18


----------



## Redking (24. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> wir starten um 19 uhr ab spich
> treffpunkt bei mir grünerweg 18


Dahin brauche ich schon 15 Minuten! 

Nee ich habe jetzt Hunger muss noch mal in den Supermarkt.
Außerdem ist es draussen arschkalt!

Euch viel Spaß.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. November 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> ....
> Außerdem ist es draussen arschkalt!
> 
> Euch viel Spaß.
> ...



War heute auch mit drei Mann unterwegs und die letzte Stunde wurde es ganz schön schattig


----------



## Redking (24. November 2007)

Hallo
 ich bin dann doch kurz zum Start der VollmondTour gefahren.

Die sind echt gefahren  
Bin bis ins Aggertal mit gerollt!






Der Nebel ist mein Atem!










Restlichen Bilder hier!

Hier ein Bild aus der Heide welches Siegburg zeigt!





Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (25. November 2007)

War eine super tour danke für das guiden

und durch paar spezialeinlagen hatten wir auch viel spaß.

jetzt bin ich nach 5 stunden und 64km ziehmlich platt

schlaft gut


----------



## Pepin (25. November 2007)

*Alle Wege der Wahnerheide*

So also hab da mal was für nächsten Samstag ausgearbeitet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5524

*66km in der Wahnerheide*

Ist die Startzeit für euch ok?


----------



## Pepin (25. November 2007)

und hier : https://www.ktrakcycle.com/index.html fals es viel schnee gibt


----------



## Tazz (25. November 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich bin dann doch kurz zum Start der VollmondTour gefahren.
> 
> Die sind echt gefahren
> ...



Danke für die Bilder  Klaus

Ja kann mich dem Michael nur anschließen  
Sehr nette Matsch Tour  in Sau Kälte mit Mond    mit super netten Leuten   und schönen Show Einlagen  
und nem Guide der vorher einen oder zwei Glühwein reichte  und nachher auch noch noch mal  und zum schluß den Wasserschlauch zur Verfügung gestellt hat  man kann sich nicht vorstellen wie dreckig ein Rad sein kann 
Danke Werner 

Grüße Tazz


----------



## Pepin (25. November 2007)

meins ist immer noch so schön dreckig eigentlich sollte ich jetzt im regen noch ne runde drehen damit es wieder sauber wird


----------



## Tazz (25. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> meins ist immer noch so schön dreckig eigentlich sollte ich jetzt im regen noch ne runde drehen damit es wieder sauber wird



Ja Deins war ja schon vorher Dreckig  
es hätte sich sicher über die Wasserdusche sehr erschrocken


----------



## Handlampe (25. November 2007)

Von mir auch noch ein herzliches Dankeschön an unseren Guide Werner für die zur Verfügungstellung von: 

-Lecka Vorherglühwein; 
-Beleuchtung durch Vollmond (es ist dem Ein oder Anderem vielleicht aufgefallen, das dem guten Gevatter Mond schon bevor bei uns die ersten Akkus aufgegeben haben das Licht ausgegangen ist);
-nabentiefem Schlamm; 
-überschlagreichen Bachdurchfahrten
-kippeligen Trails
-herrlichen "letzteWochewarhiernochsuperfahrbar" Anstiegen 
-Lecka Nachherglühwein

Mit den tollen Mitfahrern und natürlich auch nicht nur gut aussehenden (naja, zumindest vor der Schlammdusche) sondern auch äußerst zähen Mitfahrerinnen hat er doch richtig Spass gemacht- der längste und schlammigste Nightride meiner Karriere.


----------



## ultra2 (25. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Von mir auch noch ein herzliches Dankeschön an unseren Guide Werner für die zur Verfügungstellung von:
> 
> -Lecka Vorherglühwein;
> -Beleuchtung durch Vollmond (es ist dem Ein oder Anderem vielleicht aufgefallen, das dem guten Gevatter Mond schon bevor bei uns die ersten Akkus aufgegeben haben das Licht ausgegangen ist);
> ...



Sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht Uwe. 
Ob der Mond auch einen Selbstbauakku hat? 
Schade das wir keine Zeit mehr für die vier Trails hatten (Insider-Gag)

Also nochmals vielen Dank an Werner und die Mitfahrer/innen für die lustige Tour und die rundum Versorgung.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kalinka (25. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ... natürlich auch nicht nur gut aussehenden (naja, zumindest vor der Schlammdusche) sondern auch äußerst zähen Mitfahrerinnen ...



So, so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So, so



...oha, dat riecht nach Ärga...


----------



## bibi1952 (25. November 2007)

Hallo an alle Mondscheinfahrer,
danke für die positiven Kommentare
Die Strecke zu beschreiben ist langweilig. 
Höhepunkt war 
am Anfang der helle Mondschein, wo wir ohne Licht fahren konnten
der Stunt von Ralf bei der Durchfahrt des Wenigerbaches
die Abfahrt durch das Holzbachtal mit seinen 5 Bachdurchfahrten​
Tourdaten: ca. 43 km, knapp 4 h Tourlänge, 845 hm, fast 3 Flaschen Glühwein,

Dank an alle Mitfahrer. hätte aber noch 2-3 Stunden fahren können.
Danke an Klaus für die Bilder. 

VG Werner


----------



## Konfuzius (25. November 2007)

Auch von mir noch ein Lob!  
Gewohnt schöne Tour und wieder gut organisiert. 
Nur den einen Bach hättest Du vorher noch trocken legen können... 

@Klaus: Na, das Gruppenbild mit Damen hast Du aber sehr schön ordentlich nach Farben sortiert


----------



## ultra2 (25. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nur den einen Bach hättest Du vorher noch trocken legen können...



Na, gut das Du es wenigstens versucht hast.


----------



## Handlampe (25. November 2007)

@redking: 

Klaus, ich hab mich für Dienstag wieder abgemeldet. Bei den Wettervorhersagen... Ich hab erstmal genug von Schlamm und Matsch.


----------



## Redking (25. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> @redking:
> 
> Klaus, ich hab mich für Dienstag wieder abgemeldet. Bei den Wettervorhersagen... Ich hab erstmal genug von Schlamm und Matsch.



Na,na du fährst lieber das volle Programm mit Pepin!  

Ist schon gut die Heide läuft noch nicht weg! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (26. November 2007)

Hallo
An alle Mondsüchtige​
Der nächste Termin für eine Vollmondtour steht:

Samstag, 16. August 2008, 23:16:24 Uhr
​
Diesmal hoffentlich bei 22° Außentemperatur und wockenloser Nacht. 

VG Werner


----------



## ultra2 (26. November 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo
> An alle Mondsüchtige​
> Der nächste Termin für eine Vollmondtour steht:
> 
> ...



Und wo kann ich mich noch gleich eintragen?


----------



## Handlampe (26. November 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Na,na du fährst lieber das volle Programm mit Pepin!



Jep, dafür aber im Hellen und ohne flackernde Lampe.


----------



## Pepin (26. November 2007)

hoffe das das wetter am samstag mitspielt
ich freu mich aber auch morgen auf die flackerlampenrunde


----------



## Pepin (27. November 2007)

@redking
fährst du heute die gleiche strecke wie das letzte mal?


----------



## Pepin (27. November 2007)

hier der streckenplan für samstag


----------



## Redking (27. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> @redking
> fährst du heute die gleiche strecke wie das letzte mal?


Hallo Pepin!
Ich habe keine Ahnung. 
Wenn ihr wollt können wir das machen!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (27. November 2007)

Danke für die Geile Tour heute !!!

Und auch für das Spalier der Bundeswehrsoldaten in der Wahnerheide, das war mal was anderes


----------



## Redking (28. November 2007)

Am 27.11.2007 um 18:00Uhr fand das zweite Mal am Aggerstadion der Biketreff der Regionalgruppe Rheinland statt.


Diesmal waren wieder drei Mitfahrer angetreten.

[email protected] mkduc
[email protected] Pepin
[email protected] bibi 1952
[email protected] Redking

Pepin schlug vor wie wir fahren sollten. Danke an deine aufopferungsvolle Führungsarbeit!

 Um 18:05 ging es los am Leihenweiher vorbei über einen Trail zum Waldfriedhof.
 Dann Richtung Spich am Schützenhaus vorbei den Dynamit Nobel Trail kurz durch den Spicher Wald.








Und wieder auf anderen Weg  Richtung Schützenhaus. Mauspfad gekreuzt zur Eremitage. Dort den Trail zum Forsthaus Telegraf. Runter zum Stellweg dort trafen wir etliche dunkle Gestalten! Hoch zum Telegrafenberg.


 Dann in einem Bogen wieder auf den Stellweg. Kurze Pause brauche ein Mitfahrer um den Akku der Lampe zu wechseln.








Flugzeuge flogen dicht über unsere Köpfe.







 Über den Eisenweg zum Pfützenweg dann am See vorbei  Richtung Panzerstraße. Über einen flowigen sandigen Weg bis zur Kaserne. Durch die Kaserne Richtung Einflugschneise dann über Wege und Trails Richtung Forsthaus. Von dort nach Altenrath. Dort verließ und der Mitfahrer aus Donrath.
  Der Rest fuhr den an der Altenrather Straße Weg bis zum Eisenweg. Dort verließen die anderen Mitfahrer den Biketreffleiter da sie in entgegengesetzter Richtung vom Startpunkt wohnten.. Es ging dann noch über sandige abwärtsführende Trails bis zum Leihenweiher und zum Aggerstadion.


    Ein paar Daten:
*Tourlänge:* ca. 34 Kilometer.
*Fahrzeit: *ca. 2:10 Stunden (ohne An- und Abfahrt)
*Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: *ca.14 Km/H


Danke an die Mitfahrer.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## bibi1952 (28. November 2007)

War schön mit Euch zu fahren.

Die Wahnerheide hat mehr Matsch als das Naafbachtal !!!

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (28. November 2007)

garnicht wo war denn gestern matsch?


----------



## bibi1952 (28. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> garnicht wo war denn gestern matsch?



Bilder zeigen die Wahrheit. So sahst du von hinten aus. 





VG Werner


----------



## Kalinka (28. November 2007)

Am Samstag, 24.11.2007, gegen 17:30 Uhr kam es zu einem folgenschweren Verkehrsunfall auf der L 255 zwischen Asbach-Hussen und Asbach. Der 44-jährige Fahrer eines VW Busses befuhr die L 255 in Richtung Asbach. Beim Durchfahren einer Linkskurve kollidierte er mit einem entgegenkommenden 40-jährigen Radfahrer aus Troisdorf. Der Troisdorfer erlitt lebensbedrohliche Kopfverletzungen und wurde mit dem DRK in die Bonner Uni-Klinik eingeliefert. Der 44-jährige Fahrer des VW-Busses erlitt einen Schock. Die unfallbeteiligten Fahrzeuge wurden zur Klärung der Unfallursache sichergestellt. Die Identität des Radfahrers konnte vor Ort nicht festgestellt werden. Erst in der Nacht zum Sonntag erstattete die Lebensgefährtin des Radfahrers Vermisstenanzeige bei der Bonner Polizei. Sie konnte diesen dann im Krankenhaus identifizieren.

*Immer schon mit Licht Fahren, Jungs!*


----------



## Pepin (28. November 2007)

hoffe das ich bis samstag mein MTB wieder habe, habe es heute in die werkstatt gebracht bremse ist platt.


----------



## Redking (28. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> hoffe das ich bis samstag mein MTB wieder habe, habe es heute in die werkstatt gebracht bremse ist platt.



Welch ein Wunder ! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (28. November 2007)

dafür hab ich aber bei einem neuen trekkingrad zugeschlagen


----------



## sibby08 (29. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> hoffe das ich bis samstag mein MTB wieder habe, habe es heute in die werkstatt gebracht bremse ist platt.


 
Habe meins aus selbiger Werkstatt gestern abgeholt und deins dort gesehen. Wie lange bist Du eigendlich schon ohne Bremsbelag gefahren?


----------



## Pepin (29. November 2007)

nur bei der tour am dienstag

was hast du dir den für eins geholt?


----------



## sibby08 (29. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> nur bei der tour am dienstag
> 
> was hast du dir den für eins geholt?


 
Hatte mein Hardtail dort, ich musste bauartbedingt leider den X9 Umwerfer gegen einen XT tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (29. November 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Habe meins aus selbiger Werkstatt gestern abgeholt und deins dort gesehen.



Woran hast Du Pepins Rad erkannt???


----------



## ultra2 (29. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Woran hast Du Pepins Rad erkannt???



Rahmenhöhe, beige/braune Komplettlackierung.


----------



## sibby08 (29. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Woran hast Du Pepins Rad erkannt???


 
Da ist noch so ein Schild am Lenker... und braun ist es auch!


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. November 2007)

Lieber Spät als Nie. 

*Tourbericht : Mühle-WH-Mühle Tour *

Am Samstag den ( 24.11.2007 ) , trafen sich bei bedecktem/sonnigen aber trocknenden Wetter wieder Personen an dem Wahlscheider Forum. Mit dabei waren

Helmut 	= Helman

Achim	= Ommer

Und ich als Guide

Sven 	= Kettenfresser

So ging es also um 15:00 Uhr los. Bereizt kurz nach dem Start war schon kurbeln angesagt . Auf dem Bergrücken angekommen wurde die Höhenmeter auch schon wieder vernichtet. An der Gammersbacher Mühle vorbei ging es Richtung Burg Sülz. Und anschließend in die Wahner Heide. Dort wurde die 1000´iger Eiche besucht.  Weiter durch die Heide ging es nach Altenrath. Der A-Teich Trail wurde kurz angetestet,  weiter durch die Ortschaft ging es in den Süd/ Westlichen Teil der Heide. Hier entscheid ich mich eine kleine Neuerung einzubauen ( Abwechslung muss ja sein  ) Also ging es über Hühnerbusch  und Fliegenberg  zum Leyenweiher . Hier wurde dann der Weg Am alten Wasser bzw. Agger-Sülz-Weg unter die Räder genommen. Mit Licht  ging es anschließend zur Meigermühle und dann hoch nach Wielpütz. Dort wurde die letzte Abfahrt des Tages genommen die uns in Donrath entließ. Jetzt wurde gemütlich   zum Ausgangspunkt zurückgerollt wo wir pünktlich Glockenschlag um 18:00 Uhr eintrafen.

Fazit:
- Wetter war trocken ,schlammig und kalt. ( Winterpokaltauglich ) 
- Tempo war genau richtig  
- Wieder viel gequatscht 
- Mein Kapitän hat mich besucht  , gibt das Bonuspunkte   

Daten siehe Auswertung , es müssen ca. 5 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## Pepin (29. November 2007)

jetzt zieht nicht so über mein rad her ... meno

aber ein teil der lackierung was schon abgefallen


----------



## sibby08 (30. November 2007)

@Pepin:
Habe Deine Tour im LMB für den 23.12. in Wissen gesehen. Ich bekunde schon mal interesse, da dies ein sehr schönes Gebiet ist (besonders von Wissen in Richtung Elkhausen-Katzwinkel). Bin allerdings bisher nur mit dem Auto dadurch gekommen und hatte schon immer mal vor dort zu Biken.
Wenn nicht jetzt wann dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (30. November 2007)

*also die tour findet wie geplant statt bekomme mein rad heute wieder*

@sibby
das ist prima aus neuwied hat sich auch schon jemand angemeldet.
kenne mich dort aber nur von früher etwas aus aber ich werde mir schon ne gute runde erarbeiten


----------



## Pepin (1. Dezember 2007)

so bin gerade aufgestanden es ist ja zumindest von oben trocken.
aber der rest wird eine feuchte angelegenheit

also bis gleich


----------



## Pepin (1. Dezember 2007)

Tourbeschreibung: 

Na das ist ja gut gelaufen, wo ich gerade sitze und die Tour beendet ist regnet es. Es war eine super tolle Runde von 54km In der Natur der Wahnerheide mit tollen neuen Mitradlern. Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht euch zu guiden. 






Leider haben wir zum Schluß paar Schleifen ausgelassen da uns das tiefe naße Gelände doch die letzten Reserven aus den Beinen gezogen hat. 

Werde die Tour im Dezember nochmals anbieten. 

Gruß Michael und noch ein schönes Wochenende. 

Teilnehmer: 
geierralf, Jerd, kieverjonny, Pepin


*Das nächste mal findet die Tour am 29.12. statt
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5524*


----------



## Pepin (1. Dezember 2007)

wer lust auf weihnachtsmarkt hat wir die Radlerfruen.de treffen sich am 15.12. auf dem Rudolfplatz

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=931

wer lust hat mitzugehen kann sich ja anmelden


----------



## Jerd (1. Dezember 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> Na das ist ja gut gelaufen, wo ich gerade sitze und die Tour beendet ist regnet es. Es war eine super tolle Runde von 54km In der Natur der Wahnerheide mit tollen neuen Mitradlern. Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht euch zu guiden.
> *Das nächste mal findet die Tour am 29.12. statt*



Mir hat's auch super Spaß gemacht - eine tolle Runde mit tollem Guide!  

Leider sitze ich am 29.12. im Zug, sonst wäre ich noch mal dabei. 

Jrüße,

Jerd


----------



## kieverjonny (2. Dezember 2007)

hallo pepin,

danke für die führung durch noch bis dato 
unbekannte ecken der wahner heide,
schöne tour, nette mitfahrer
timing war gut-regen ja zum glück erst später

lg kiwi


----------



## Pepin (2. Dezember 2007)

und heute ist es auch noch trocken aber keiner motiviert mich und fährt mit mir


----------



## kieverjonny (2. Dezember 2007)

du hast recht,

bei dem wetter ist es echt eine sünde auf der couch zu sitzen, 
einfach nur relaxen und kekse essen,
aber was wäre das leben ohne sünde

viel spass für den fall das du noch einen mitfahrer findest


----------



## Pepin (2. Dezember 2007)

wer hatt den jetzt noch lust spontan ne runde zu drehen?

meldet euch


----------



## Pepin (2. Dezember 2007)

so da morgen abend das wetter wieder besser werden soll hier die tour:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5560


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (4. Dezember 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh es ist doch trocken. 
Na dann fahr ich diesmal wohl ohne Begleitung.

Bis demnächst

Gruss
klaus


----------



## Pepin (4. Dezember 2007)

habe heute mein altes MTB in bad Honnef ausgeliefert
hoffe ich schaffe es morgen mal wieder zu fahren


----------



## Redking (4. Dezember 2007)

War doch voll matschig in der Heide. 
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. Dezember 2007)

Dienstag ist es schon wieder soweit. 
Der Link bleibt bestehen also könnt ihr immer hier zum LMB Eintrag.

Zu der frühen Startzeit kann ich nur sagen das es zeitlich sehr angenehm ist. 
Komme dann nicht so spät heim weswegen ich andere spätere Touren in der Wochen nicht so gerne besuche wenn ich erst gegen 23 Uhr oder später heim komme.
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## meti (9. Dezember 2007)

nabend !" 
gibt es dieses jahr noch soo nee richtige luschen runde (fast schieben) ! 


verkaufe 
storck rebel carbon rahmen   (500 euro) 
garmin gecko mit kabel und software magicmaps  (150euro) 
formula b4   (70euro) 
billiges rr  (lakes keine 300km)  300 euro


----------



## Redking (9. Dezember 2007)

meti schrieb:


> nabend !"
> gibt es dieses jahr noch soo nee richtige luschen runde (fast schieben) !



Ja Dienstag Abend ist total langsam! 
Wenn du keine Lampe hast ist es echt sehr ungünstig. 
Ansonsten wird es an den Weihnachtsfeiertagen von mir etwas geben. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## bibi1952 (10. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Ja Dienstag Abend ist total langsam!
> Wenn du keine Lampe hast ist es echt sehr ungünstig.
> Ansonsten wird es an den Weihnachtsfeiertagen von mir etwas geben.
> Grüße
> Klaus



Hallo Klaus,
kann am Dienstagabend nicht, habe noch einen Termin um 18:00 Uhr. 
Will aber am Mittwochabend um 18:00 Uhr eine Tour fahren.

Wenn es Weihnachten schön kalt ist, könnte man eine Tour durchs Naafbachtal am 2. Feiertag starten.

VG Werner


----------



## Montana (10. Dezember 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> kann am Dienstagabend nicht, habe noch einen Termin um 18:00 Uhr.
> Will aber am Mittwochabend um 18:00 Uhr eine Tour fahren.
> 
> ...



Ich kann auch nicht, da ich heute abend bei unserer Filiale in Leverkusen mitfahre und am Mittwoch immer einen ganz speziellen Termin habe. In einer solchen Woche geht dann Dienstg natürlich nicht  

Aber : Da können morgen doch auch mal ein paar Verbandmitglieder und -Funktionäre mitfahren. Oder sind die mehr theoretisch unterwegs ?


----------



## Redking (10. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nicht, da ich heute abend bei unserer Filiale in Leverkusen mitfahre und am Mittwoch immer einen ganz speziellen Termin habe. In einer solchen Woche geht dann Dienstg natürlich nicht
> 
> Aber : Da können morgen doch auch mal ein paar Verbandmitglieder und -Funktionäre mitfahren. Oder sind die mehr theoretisch unterwegs ?



Hier gibt es doch noch keine Mitglieder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (10. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hier gibt es doch noch keine Mitglieder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traurige Sache  

Aber demnächst bin ich 100%ig mal wieder bei einer Tour dabei. Ist ja meine 2. Heimat  

An Sieg und Agger entlang ist aber im Moment nicht möglich, oder


----------



## Redking (10. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Traurige Sache
> 
> Aber demnächst bin ich 100%ig mal wieder bei einer Tour dabei. Ist ja meine 2. Heimat
> 
> An Sieg und Agger entlang ist aber im Moment nicht möglich, oder



Nur mit Schwimmflügeln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Lage entspannt sich aber so langsam.


Grüße
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (10. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nicht, da ich heute abend bei unserer Filiale in Leverkusen mitfahre und am Mittwoch immer einen ganz speziellen Termin habe. In einer solchen Woche geht dann Dienstg natürlich nicht
> 
> Aber : Da können morgen doch auch mal ein paar *Verbandmitglieder und -Funktionäre* mitfahren. Oder sind die mehr theoretisch unterwegs ?



Die müßen noch ein bisschen nacharbeiten, nachdem die Mitgliederversammlung am gestrigen Sonntag in rekordverdächtiger Geschwindigkeit durchgeführt wurden. Außerdem bastelt der juchhu an einer interessanten Nightrideaktion. Allerdings wartet der noch auf seinen Koffer voll Licht, damit die Tourteilnehmer mal ein paar geile Beleuchtungssysteme eines der führenden Hersteller ausprobieren können.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ... Außerdem bastelt der juchhu an einer interessanten Nightrideaktion. ....


Wenn's über die Ringwälle geht, bin ich dabei!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (10. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wenn's über die Ringwälle geht, bin ich dabei!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Hi Stefan,

Über die Erdenburg kann man derzeit vergessen, drumherum geht gerade so. Allerdings sind schon wieder ein paar Bäume nach dem Sturm umgestürzt.
Aber über den Lüderich geht schon.

Bis ins Eifgenbachtal ist es für Nightride-Anfänger zu weit, an die sich in erster Linie die Aktion richtet. Touren sollen sich in dem Dreieck KF, Hardt und Lüderich abspielen. Alternativ Wahner Heide.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich meinte keine Versammlung sondern Fahrradfahren mit Klaus. Ich dachte darum geht es  Der arme Kerl stellt hier die Verbandtouren rein und keiner der ca. 50000 Mitglieder kriegt den Ar.. .. nee ich schreibe besser Hintern hoch mal mitzufahren.

Da stimmt doch was nicht  

Das liegt mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht am guide und seinen Touren.  Diese Qualität ist unbestritten.  




juchhu schrieb:


> Die müßen noch ein bisschen nacharbeiten, nachdem die Mitgliederversammlung am gestrigen Sonntag in rekordverdächtiger Geschwindigkeit durchgeführt wurden. Außerdem bastelt der juchhu an einer interessanten Nightrideaktion. Allerdings wartet der noch auf seinen Koffer voll Licht, damit die Tourteilnehmer mal ein paar geile Beleuchtungssysteme eines der führenden Hersteller ausprobieren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich meinte keine Versammlung sondern Fahrradfahren mit Klaus. Ich dachte darum geht es  Der arme Kerl stellt hier die Verbandtouren rein und keiner der ca. 50000 Mitglieder kriegt den Ar.. .. nee ich schreibe besser Hintern hoch mal mitzufahren.
> 
> Da stimmt doch was nicht
> 
> Das liegt mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht am guide und seinen Touren.  Diese Qualität ist unbestritten.



Und ich meinte auch Touren.

99,99998% unserer Mitglieder sind die Touren wahrscheinlich zu nass, zu dunkel und von der Anreise zu weit. Das ist das Schicksal der Aktiven.

Aber die Aktionen sind ja auch für Nichtmitglieder. Da rund 99,999375 % der Bundesbevölkerung noch Nichtmitglieder sind, ist diese Zielgruppe ungleich interessanter. Außerdem wohnen von dieser Zielgruppe viel mehr in Klaus Nähe.


----------



## Pepin (10. Dezember 2007)

sollte ich morgen bei der tour mitkommen werde ich um kurz nach 17 Uhr in spich starten.


----------



## DieKatze (10. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Und ich meinte auch Touren.
> 
> 99,99998% unserer Mitglieder sind die Touren wahrscheinlich zu nass...
> 
> Da rund 99,999375 % der Bundesbevölkerung noch Nichtmitglieder sind....



Bist du sicher, dass du die Zahlen nicht vertauscht hast?
Dem Traffic auf eurer Seite nach zu urteilen, tippe ich mal, dass 0,00002% der Bundesbevölkerung doch eher der tatsächlichen Mitgliederzahl entspricht.

Gruß
ein immer wieder amüsierter Mitleser


----------



## Redking (10. Dezember 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> sollte ich morgen bei der tour mitkommen werde ich um kurz nach 17 Uhr in spich starten.



Ich hoffe auch das ich morgen kurz nach 17 Uhr in Oberlar starten kann damit ich pünktlich komme zum Biketreff. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2007)

DieKatze schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass du die Zahlen nicht vertauscht hast?
> Dem Traffic auf eurer Seite nach zu urteilen, tippe ich mal, dass 0,00002% der Bundesbevölkerung doch eher der tatsächlichen Mitgliederzahl entspricht.
> 
> Gruß
> ein immer wieder amüsierter Mitleser




Das reicht kaum zur Vereinsgründung


----------



## Pepin (11. Dezember 2007)

also bin total unmotiviert. werde heute wohl nicht mitfahren


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Michael,

Schade,dann halt das nächste Mal  ich werde meinen Verpflichtungen schon noch nachkommen,ganz bestimmt 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II



Pepin schrieb:


> also bin total unmotiviert. werde heute wohl nicht mitfahren


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Klaus @ Redking,

ich werde auch so um 17.00 Uhr von Rath / Heumar " An der BUUD " losfahren und doch sehr hoffen dass ich dich am Aggerstadion ( Wendehammer ) anfinden werde,dann bis gleich.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II



Redking schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch das ich morgen kurz nach 17 Uhr in Oberlar starten kann damit ich pünktlich komme zum Biketreff.
> Grüße
> Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Pepin,


Pepin schrieb:


> also bin total unmotiviert. werde heute wohl nicht mitfahren


das kann es doch wohl nicht sein unmotiviert zu sein. 
Fahr zu, sonst hol ich Dich doch noch bis Weihnachten ein .


----------



## Redking (11. Dezember 2007)

Am 11.12.2007 um 18:00Uhr fand das wieder mal am Aggerstadion der Biketreff der Regionalgruppe Rheinland statt.

Diesmal war [email protected] bernhardwalter als Mitfahrer angereist mit dem Rad. 

Um 18:03 ging es los am Leihenweiher vorbei über einen Trail zum Fuße des Fliegenbergs.
Durch den Wald zum Eisenweg(Kreisstraße) diese überquert.
Über mehrere Weg zur Altenrather Straße und dann Durch den Wald zum Rambusch. 
Den Berg hinauf und dann hinunter und schon wieder hoch. Einmal quer durch Altenrath.
Wieder in den Wald Richtung Forsthaus. Dort über die Hasbacher Straße wo uns eine freundlich Grüßende Bikerin entgegenkam. 
Dann Richtung Camp Spich und kurz vor der verlassenen Kaserne die Alte Kölnerstraße überquert. Einmal um den See und dann den Pfützenweg gefahren. Zum Eisen Weg  und über den Stellweg Richtung  Eremitage. Dort den Mauspfad gekreuzt Um das  Schützenhaus dann zur Kreuzung den Waldweg entlang der Altenrather Straße wieder auf den Fliegenberg.
Dort kurz die Aussicht im Dunklen über Siegburg und Troisdorf genossen.
Dann noch den Downhügel bis kurz vors Aggerstadion.

Ein paar Daten:
*Tourlänge:* ca. 24 Kilometer.
*Fahrzeit:* ca. 2:03 Stunden (ohne An- und Abfahrt)
*Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit:* ca.12 Km/H

Danke an Bernhard.  

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (17. Dezember 2007)

mal schauen wie morgen bei mir die motivation ist, darum steht es im moment nicht gut


----------



## Redking (18. Dezember 2007)

Also ich fahre auf jeden Fall! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Montana (18. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Also ich fahre auf jeden Fall!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Armer Klaus  ... jetzt lassen ´se Dich alle im Stich ...  das wieder keine(r) vom Verband  mitfährt war ja klar ... aber jetzt können oder wollen die anderen auch nicht  

Ich kann u.a. deshalb nicht weil mein Freilauf in der Kälte durchdreht  und ich schon kräftige Arrmuskeln entwickle.  Gestern ca. 5 km Schiebung und heute morgen wieder.  

Ich bin bestimmt in der nächsten Woche mal dabei da wir sowieso in der Gegend sind ... Dienstag ist aber der 2.Weihnachtstag und da sitze ich natürlich unter dem Baum  

Gruß Guido und ich hoffe Du hast trotzdem Spass bei Deiner Tour.


----------



## Redking (18. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Armer Klaus  ... jetzt lassen ´se Dich alle im Stich ...  das wieder keine(r) vom Verband  mitfährt war ja klar ... aber jetzt können oder wollen die anderen auch nicht
> 
> Ich kann u.a. deshalb nicht weil mein Freilauf in der Kälte durchdreht  und ich schon kräftige Arrmuskeln entwickle.  Gestern ca. 5 km Schiebung und heute morgen wieder.
> 
> ...


Wieso der  zweite ist doch der erste!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (18. Dezember 2007)

Na das war schön! Bei Halbmond über nette gefrorene Trails. 

Würde auch am ersten Feiertag fahren. Wer Interesse hat kann sich melden. denke werde dort dann früher starten.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (20. Dezember 2007)

So habe da mal etwas vorbereitet!

Mal sehen wer noch mag oder Zeit findet.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Redking (21. Dezember 2007)

Hat heute wer Lust in der Heide und in Lohmar fahren zu gehen also solange es hell ist? 
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Xexano (21. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> So habe da mal etwas vorbereitet!
> 
> Mal sehen wer noch mag oder Zeit findet.
> 
> ...



Erster!  

Ich freue mich schon auf die "heimischen Gefilden" in good ol' Germany... 

Hoffentlich haben wir gutes Wetter!


----------



## Redking (21. Dezember 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Erster!
> 
> Ich freue mich schon auf die "heimischen Gefilden" in good ol' Germany...
> 
> Hoffentlich haben wir gutes Wetter!



Sonst musst du Regenklamotten mitbringen. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (24. Dezember 2007)

*Hallo an alle,
Frohe Weihnachten​* 

Danke für die schönen Stunden beim Biken im Lohmarer Wald, Naafbachtal und Wahnerheide mit Euch!​
Vor dem Jahreswechsel werde ich noch kurzfristig eine *Light-Tour *im Naafbachtal anbieten, aber nur wenn es trocken ist.

VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (24. Dezember 2007)

wen es interessiert hier meine Touren von Wissen:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/showtopic.php?threadid=2214


----------



## Redking (25. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen. 







War heute eine nette Tour durch die Heide und den Lohmarer Wald mit einem netter Begleiter.  

Ein paar Daten:
Tourlänge: ca. 42 Kilometer.
Fahrzeit: ca. 3:15 Stunden (ohne An- und Abfahrt)
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: ca.12 Km/H


Neujahr geht es weiter!  

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Xexano (25. Dezember 2007)

Die Tour hat echt Spaß gemacht!  

Ein Danke und Zehn Daumen           an den Guide!


Boden war schön frostig und kein Matsch! Schöne Tails!


----------



## bibi1952 (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
habe mal wieder eine Tour durchs Naafbachtal ins LMB gesetzt. Diesmal soll es eine langsame und leichte Tour werden. Näheres:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5645

Wer hat Lust?​
VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (26. Dezember 2007)

hier noch bilder von gestern und heute im schnee
war endlich mal wieder eine weiße weihnacht

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_galerie_1.php?album=223


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (28. Dezember 2007)

na da haben sich ja für morgen doch einige angemeldet *freu*
dann hoffen wir mal auf gutes wetter

@bibi nicht lust auch mitzufahren oder nachher dazu zu stoßen?


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2007)

Ist das weit vom Bahnhof zum Grünerweg 18 ????


----------



## Giom (28. Dezember 2007)

von Bhf Spich, 3 min
von Troisdorf Hbf 7min


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2007)

Wir kommen mit dem Eil Zug, der ist ca. 10.20 Uhr in Troisdorf.


----------



## Pepin (28. Dezember 2007)

so habe gerade schon mal 50% der Strecke abgefahren.


----------



## Redking (28. Dezember 2007)

Komisch bist mir nicht über den Weg gefahren! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2007)

@ Redking. Schade das du morgen eine eigene Tour hast, aber die ist ja später, kannst ja ml kurz gucken kommen, ob wir auch alles Richtig fahren.

" Sehe gerade war ja nicht von dir und mit dir.


----------



## Redking (28. Dezember 2007)

Also ich muss schauen ob ich morgen so früh aus dem Bett komme! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2007)

*3:2 Manfred kommt.

*


----------



## Pepin (28. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Komisch bist mir nicht über den Weg gefahren!
> Grüße
> Klaus



doch bestimmt habe mehrmals MTBler gesehen aber ich bin so zickzack gefahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (28. Dezember 2007)

bringt morgen auch alle euer sandschäufelchen mit


----------



## bibi1952 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
muss meine heutige Naafbachtour wegen Regen und schlammigen Untergrund auf nächsten Samstag verlegen.  

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5645​
Das Wetter soll in der nächsten Woche kälter werden. Dann macht es mehr Spass. 
Bis dahin allen 
einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr​
VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (29. Dezember 2007)

also ich schau mal wer so alles kommt werden dann vielleicht eine etwas verkürzte runde fahren schaun wir mal


----------



## bernhardwalter (29. Dezember 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> also ich schau mal wer so alles kommt werden dann vielleicht eine etwas verkürzte runde fahren schaun wir mal




Hätte gerne daran teilgenommen,habe aber für diese Art von Fahrten keine Fahrerlaubnis bekommen  ( mit Sylvias Crossbike ) mitzufahren.
Euch allen viel Spass und einen netten Jahresausklang.
Bis demnächst mal bei einer Montags Rheinrunde

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Dezember 2007)

Tour war schön heute , jetzt kennen wir auch ALLE WEGE DER HEIDE.


----------



## Pepin (29. Dezember 2007)

ja ich fand es auch klasse jetzt nach dem ersten Kölsch gehts mir auch wieder besser

hier noch die Nachlese:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=948


----------



## Wurzel glätter (29. Dezember 2007)

schöne tour  
DÖNER war auch gut und jetzt gibt es Waffeln


----------



## Pepin (29. Dezember 2007)

ihr habt es gut bei mir gibt es jetzt nudeln


----------



## Tazz (29. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die sehr nette Tour  habe zwar nicht alle Wege heute mit fahren können , aber die die ich gefahren bin haben mir gut gefallen  

Ich hab mich trotzdem auch auf den Abholservice so mitte der Tour gefreut da das Tempo doch recht hoch war  ......... oder besser gesagt ich war nicht fit heute 

und Pepin als Anker sah sicher auch viel besser aus  

Grüße und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (30. Dezember 2007)

Hi Michael,

schöne Runde gestern!  
Mit einigen mir bisher unbekannten Wegen, obwohl ich mich da ja auch öfters mal rumtreibe  

Bis zum nächsten Mal und guten Rutsch!
Ralf


----------



## Pepin (30. Dezember 2007)

*jo von mir auch nochmal an alle MTBler einen guten Rutsch und auf viele wahnerheide runden*


----------



## Pepin (30. Dezember 2007)

so bin dann gerade noch die restlichen wege der Wahnerheide gefahren, aber schön jemödlich


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Pepin (31. Dezember 2007)

danke

aber was ist das den für eine lampe die ganz kölle anstrahlt?


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> danke
> 
> aber was ist das den für eine lampe die ganz kölle anstrahlt?



Renates Lampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (31. Dezember 2007)

Bei eurem Glühweinverbrauch hat man schnell die Lampe heftig am glühen.


----------



## meti (1. Januar 2008)

Frohes Neues Jahr !



verkaufe 
storck rebel carbon 19zoll +extralite stütze     550euro 
garmin gecko + magicmaps + datenkabel (com)  150euro
alles nur an selbstabholer !


----------



## Redking (1. Januar 2008)

Wünsche ich dir auch!!
Allen anderen natürlich auch ein Frohes Neues Jahr.

Ob sich der Mitfahrer wirklich ein Gefallen getan hat sich heute nach 5 Uhr anzumelden???? 
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (1. Januar 2008)

Danke Klaus  
War eine schöne Tour und ein guter Start ins neue Jahr!!
Ich hab´s zwar ein-zweimal bereut das ich mich eingetragen hab,aber im allgemeinen bin ich doch froh es gemacht zu haben!

Man sieht sich...


----------



## Redking (1. Januar 2008)

Bitte Tom, Kann ich garnicht verstehen war doch nicht so matschig. 
So ganz bereut habe ich es auch nicht. Aber etwas mehr schlaf ist immer hilfreich. 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## bibi1952 (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo, 

für alle, die morgen mitfahren wollen:

Die Anfahrtsskizze:


[/URL]

Bei leichtem Regen werde ich auch fahren, da ih mich dringend etwas bewegen muss. Die Wetterprognosen sind ja nicht so gut. Etwas Matsch kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden.

VG Werner


----------



## Schildbürger (4. Januar 2008)

Ok,
dann komme ich auch bei leichtem Regen.
In diesem Jahr bin ich noch nicht Nass geworden. Im letzten Jahr öfter.
Ich denke das ich gegen 12:00Uhr hier mit dem Auto starte.
Bis dann!


----------



## ultra2 (4. Januar 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Etwas Matsch kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden.
> 
> VG Werner



Das heißt, es wird Knietief. 

Euch trotzdem viel Spass.


----------



## migster (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo, 

mir ist leider etwas dazwischen gekommen.... 
Trotzdem allen viel Spaß

BG
Mike


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das heißt, es wird Knietief.
> 
> Euch trotzdem viel Spass.



Knietiefer Schlamm 

Wenn du wieder fit bist, können wir mal einige Spezialtrails fahren. Damit du endlich Matsch richtig bewerten kannst 

Gute Besserung 

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (5. Januar 2008)

*Tourbericht "Naafbachtal light"*
bei strahlender Sonne fanden sich 9 mutige Biker und 1 Bikerin in Kreuznaaf ein. Zum Aufwärmen fuhren wir zuerst 2 Trails flussaufwärts, die alles andere als einfach waren. Jedoch war der Matsch nicht so tief, da der Boden noch im unteren Bereich gefroren war.  
Vor der Auffahrt nach Eulenthal machten wir eine kurze Pause, um dann über einen flowigen Trail ins Aggertal zu gelangen. Dort rollten wir dann gemütlich zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.
Fazit:
Der Test des Spritzlappens am Rucksack des Guides ging sehr positiv aus. Einige meinten, es sollte zum Patent angemeldet werden​Alle Teilnehmer haben den Matsch ohne Blessuren überstanden​Ein Biker kam aus Bergheim, um das schöne Tal kennen zu lernen.​Es hat Spass gemacht. Nach Karneval geht es weiter.

VG Werner


----------



## Schildbürger (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
"nicht einfach" ist gut. 
Zwar nicht Knietief, dafür aber doch eine kräftezehrende Rutschpartie. 
Auf einem (kurzen) weniger flowigen Trail habe ich dann noch einen Purzelbaum  geübt,
ohne Blessuren sauber hingelegt.
(wo ist oben, wo unten?  )

Sonst war die Tour Klasse, mir hat's Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es für mich anstrengend war.
Ich denke das einige andere noch unterfordert waren.


----------



## Holzlarer (5. Januar 2008)

hallo werner, 

danke für die tour heute. hat viel spass gemacht und wer hätte das gedacht tatsächlich bei sonnenschein    aha so sieht also ein flowiger trail aus, obwohl ein sanftes nach unten rutschen wars ja 
das naafbachtal ist wirklich schön, komme gerne wieder

gruss dirk

p.s.: zum flicken meiner satteltasche hat mir ein mitfahrer ein stück seil geborgt, da mein namensgedächtnis sehr schwach ist bitte mal melden


----------



## Razzor (6. Januar 2008)

huhu

Bin ganz neu hier, bin öfter in der Wahnerheide (so auch morgen früh), jedoch ohne Fahrrad. Denke das ich da auch demnächst rumdüse. Vielleicht sieht man sich  




Hab mich hier vorgestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=315013


----------



## Pepin (10. Januar 2008)

Ja ja ich weis ich bin dieses Jahr noch nicht geradelt aber trozdem es ist bald Karneval also wer von euch hat lust Karneval mitzufeiern?
Ich habe wieder 3 Termine bei den Radlerfruen.de organisiert und wir freuen uns über jeden der mitfeiert.

31.01.2008  Donnerstag Altweibertour Levkussen-Schokomuseum-Zündorf 
Treffpunkt1: Rath/Heumar Schmitze Bud
Wann: 14:11 Uhr
Treffpunkt2: Köln Schokoladenmuseum an der Drehbrücke
Wann: 16:00
Heute eine gemüdliche Altweibertour mit Einkehr hier und da. Wer kommt mit? Einfach eine kleine gesellige Rundtour. 
Wir Starten in Rath fahren über Dünnwald nach Leverkusen und von dort zum zweiten Treffpunkt umd 16 Uhr am Schokoladenmuseum von dort weiter nach Zündorf zur Einkehr. 
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=960

02.02.2008  Samstag Karneval janz jesellig in weiss
Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Deutz
Wann: 17:50 Uhr
Wer hat lust so gesellig wie letztes Jahr im Brauhaus Ohne Namen abzufeiern? 
Am Karnevals-Samstag findet ab 18.11 Uhr unser alljährliches "weißes Fest" im b.o.n. statt! Der Eintritt ist frei! Aber bitte ganz in weiß! Das schönste und originellste Kostüm wird mit 10 Liter lecker Gaffel Kölsch belohnt. Wenn das kein Grund ist, sich mal ordentlich ins (weiße) Zeug zu legen... 
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=959
http://www.brauhausohnenamen.de

04.02.2007 Montag !!! Alaaf !!! Rosenmontagzug    
Treffpunkt: Opernpassage wie immer
Wann: 10:30 Uhr
!!! Alaaf !!! Dieses Jahr feiern wir wieder am Zugweg mit viel lecker Kölsch und mehr.
Der Höhepunkt ist natürlich am 04.02.2007 der Kölner Rosenmontagszug 2008. Über 4 Stunden bewegt sich der Zug, auf 6,5 Kilometer Länge, durch die Kölner Innenstadt, wo gefeiert, gesungen und geschunkelt wird. 
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=922

Freu mich auf wenn jemand von euch mit dabei ist. Bitte meldet euch bei mir wenn ihr mit wollt.

Gruß Michael

www.radlertreff-spich.de
www.kinofruen.de
www.radlerfruen.de


----------



## Pepin (11. Januar 2008)

war das heute klasse in der wahnerheide!!!
in kurzerhose habe ich das neue radler jahr auch noch nicht begonnen


----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2008)

Hier war es genauso klasse!  





Grüße
Klaus


----------



## bibi1952 (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
melde mich in den Skiurlaub ab. 

Bin erst nach Karneval wieder in der Gegend.

Habe für Freunde der schnelleren Gangart einen neuen Naafbachtal-Termin ins LMB gestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5702

VG Werner


----------



## Redking (2. Februar 2008)

Na da war es nach dem Schnee heute morgen doch noch sehr schön! 
















Hier noch etwas zu schauen!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (4. Februar 2008)

*Bilder aus dem Schnee habe ich auch*

War gestern auf einer Schneeschuhtour im Gunzesriedertal (Allgäu)





[/URL][/IMG]

War geiles Wetter und toller Pulverschnee.

VG Werner


----------



## love (6. Februar 2008)

Würde dich gerne mal kennenlernen


----------



## bibi1952 (10. Februar 2008)

*Hallo*
hier die versprochenen Details zu meiner Tour Naafbachtal strong am 23.02.2008:
Anfahrt:





[/URL][/IMG]

Streckenkarte:





[/URL][/IMG]

Streckenprofil:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/32766]
	
[/URL]

Da bei der Kartendarstellung immer mehr Höhenmeter angezeigt werden, liegen die tatsächlichen Höhenmeter bei ca. 1000 - 1100 m. Das reicht auch, zumal der Singletrailanteil wieder weit über 50 % liegt; bei nassem Wetter auch mit Matsch. 

VG
Werner


----------



## Handlampe (12. Februar 2008)

Hier nochmal die schriftliche Danksagung an Klaus. 

Toller Nightride durch den großen Sandkasten Wahner Heide. Hat großen Spass gemacht kreuz und quer durch den Sand zu surfen.

Bei der Rückfahrt hat mich dann wieder einmal meine Lichtanlage im Stich gelassen. Zum Glück hatte ich noch meine LED Notbeleuchtung dabei...und der Mond hat auch noch geholfen.


----------



## Redking (12. Februar 2008)

Am 12.02.2008 um 18:00Uhr fand das wieder mal am Aggerstadion der Biketreff der Regionalgruppe Rheinland statt.



Diesmal war [email protected] Handlampe als Mitfahrer angereist mit dem Rad.



Um 18:05 ging es los am Leihenweiher vorbei über einen Trail zum Fuße des Fliegenbergs.

Durch den Wald zum Eisenweg(Kreisstraße) diese überquert. Über mehrere Weg zur Altenrather Straße und dann Durch den Wald zum Rambusch. Den Berg hinauf und dann hinunter und schon wieder hoch. Einmal quer durch Altenrath. Wieder in den Wald Richtung Forsthaus. Dann über die Alte Kölner Straße den Wellentrail gerast. Dann durchs Camp Spich und Einmal um die Einflugsschneise vom Köln-Bonner Flughafen der im schönem Blau erstrahlte. Die Alte Kölner Straße nochmal überquert. Am See vorbei und dann den Pfützenweg
gefahren. Zum Eisen Weg und über den Stellweg am Forsthaus Telegraf auf den Trail Richtung Eremitage. Dort
den Mauspfad gekreuzt Um das Schützenhaus dann zur Kreuzung den Waldweg entlang der Altenrather Straße wieder auf den Fliegenberg.

Dann noch den Downhügel bis kurz vors Aggerstadion.



Ein paar Daten:

Tourlänge: ca. 32 Kilometer.

Fahrzeit: ca. 2:10 Stunden (ohne An- und Abfahrt)

Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: ca.15 Km/H



Danke an Uwe  Wieviel Höhenmeter hast du gemessen???

Grüße
Klaus



Nächster Biketreff am 19.02.2008  hier anmelden!


----------



## Pepin (18. Februar 2008)

Für morgen gibts ne kleine Tour durch die Wahnerheide wer lust hat morgen 17:15
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5914

mittwoch soll das wetter ja schlechter werden

@Redking leider ist mir 18:00 zu spät ich will die rest sonne noch nutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (20. Februar 2008)

Naafbachtal strong
komme eben aus dem Naafbachtal, habe einige querliegende Bäume mit der Säge aus den Trails entfernt. 
Der Boden war noch hart gefroren. Hoffentlich trocknet es gut ab, sonst könnten einige Teilabschnitte tief werden. 
VG Werner


----------



## Razzor (20. Februar 2008)

Ihr kennt ja die Wahner Heide ganz gut. Könnt ihr ein paar Touren auf www.bikemap.de einzeichnen? Wäre echt super!


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Februar 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Ihr kennt ja die Wahner Heide ganz gut. Könnt ihr ein paar Touren auf www.bikemap.de einzeichnen? Wäre echt super!



Hallo 
diese Karte ist zu ungenau. Touren in der Wahner Heide kann man nur auf Top25 oder Magicmaps einzeichnen.
VG Werner


----------



## Miss Neandertal (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo WErner,

wo ist der Eintrag im LMB? Der Termin ist nicht mehr sichtbar, findet es noch statt??


----------



## bibi1952 (21. Februar 2008)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo WErner,
> 
> wo ist der Eintrag im LMB? Der Termin ist nicht mehr sichtbar, findet es noch statt??



Hallo,
schau bitte im Tread "Naafbachtal" http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=191195 nach.
Ich habe den Termin versteckt, um die Teilnehmerzahl zu beschränken.
Wir starten pünktlich.
VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (21. Februar 2008)

heute in die Heide

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5926

hoffe es regnet nicht


----------



## Razzor (21. Februar 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo
> diese Karte ist zu ungenau. Touren in der Wahner Heide kann man nur auf Top25 oder Magicmaps einzeichnen.
> VG Werner



Ok, danke für den Tip 

Grüße


----------



## Pepin (2. März 2008)

*Hallo leute bin gerade aufgestanden und habe rausgeschaut. da es noch sehr windig ist, ist es zu gefährlich durch die wahnerheide zu fahren daher sage ich dir heuige tour ab.*


----------



## Pepin (7. März 2008)

Morgen noch mal wellness

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6008


----------



## Pepin (8. März 2008)

so bin auch wieder zurück nachdem ich nach der wellness tour noch eine 20km flying trailrunde drangehangen habe. war echt schön das wir unterwegs noch von rhoder und annelena zuwachsbekommen haben und gemeinsam in unserem stammcafe zusammen noch einen kuchen gegessen haben.

mit der trailrunde hatte ich zum schluß 65km.

bis zum nächsten mal

bei der trailrunde hatte ich an jeder ecke eine erscheinung, da stand immer ein montana rum.  war das real oder illusion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (24. März 2008)

jemand lust gleich ne tour durch die wahnerheide zu machenso gegen 10:30 Uhr?


----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2008)

Hallo Pepin,


Pepin schrieb:


> jemand lust gleich ne tour durch die wahnerheide zu machenso gegen 10:30 Uhr?


Lust schon , aber leider zu weit .
Trotzdem Dir viel Spaß.


----------



## Pepin (28. März 2008)

noch mal ein bikingbild aus willingen von mir


----------



## Pepin (29. März 2008)

wer kommt den morgen noch mit in die wahnerheide?


----------



## Pepin (30. März 2008)

Hier die Nachlese der Tour Alle Wege der Wahnerheide

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=961

Es hat mir wieder riesig Spaß gemacht:

Bilder hier:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_galerie_1.php?album=238


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (1. April 2008)

habe gerade im "Radio Bonn Rhein Sieg" gehört, kommt ein Wildpark mit Erlebniswelt in die Wahner Heide:http://www.radiobonn.de/bonn/rb/194712/news/bonn_rhein-sieg


----------



## juchhu (1. April 2008)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> habe gerade im "Radio Bonn Rhein Sieg" gehört, kommt ein Wildpark mit Erlebniswelt in die Wahner Heide:http://www.radiobonn.de/bonn/rb/194712/news/bonn_rhein-sieg





Feiner Aprilscherz!


> ...
> hat die Bundesregierung sogar beschlossen das   Bundesnaturschutzgesetz zu ändern.
> ...


----------



## Redking (1. April 2008)

Helmut das ist ein Joke heute ist der erste April! 
Danke dem 1. Vorsitzender!
Gruss Klaus

Hier so wie der Michael es auch macht:
Mein Biketreff: Anmelden hier:MTBvD Forum


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. April 2008)

@ Pepin.  Du stehst nicht in meiner Liste für Samstag. !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (4. April 2008)

Hab heute eine Runde durch die Wahner Heide gedreht. 
Länge 32,29km
Durchschnitt 14,09kmh 
Max 50.33kmh
Höhenmeter 232hm
Fahrtzeit 2:38h

Bin das letzte mal die Strecke vor einem Monat gefahren. Hat sich ziemlich verändert, ins negative. Überall sind jetzt mit Bäumen und Ästen die Wege versperrt. Teilweise mit Maschendraht. Hab einige Fotos davon gemacht (werde sie morgen hochladen). Das ist echt nicht mehr schön. Man fährt eine Waldautobahn von ca 3km in eine Richtung und plötzlich ist sie versperrt. Einziger Ausweg war über die Wand von Bäume und Büschen zu klettern....  

Habe später gesehen wie zwei Rentner auf den Fahrrädern kamen und sich auch durch die Büsche gekämpft haben. Sie hatten anscheinend auch keine Lust den ganzen Weg zurück zu fahren. Naja..

Ansonsten war es eine schöne Tour mit ein paar Tropfen zwischendurch.
Morgen geht es ab nach Altenberg  Hoffe das es nicht regnen wird.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. April 2008)

Ist mir auch schon an mehreren Stellen aufgefallen: irgendwelche selbsternannten "Umweltschützer" versperren Wege mit quergelegten Baumstämmen. Offenbar sind davon jedoch nicht nur wir Biker betroffen, sondern auch jede Menge Pferdefreunde.


----------



## Redking (5. April 2008)

Komsich dabei ist doch Jemand mit schweren Gerät die ganzen Reitwege entlanggefahren. Wusste an einigen Stellen nicht das dort ein Reitweg ist. Vorher war der Unkenntlich. 

Da haben sich dann einige seit Dienstag echt mühe gegeben  
Wir hatten keine Äste. Außer am Aufstieg zum Weg neben der Straße von Lohmar aus. Aber dieliegen dort schon länger. 
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Razzor (6. April 2008)

Hier sind die Bilder....


Von hier aus bin ich gekommen:
http://mafiatox.de/Bilder/MTB/DSC00608.JPG

Die Sperre:
http://mafiatox.de/Bilder/MTB/DSC00609.JPG

http://mafiatox.de/Bilder/MTB/DSC00611.JPG

http://mafiatox.de/Bilder/MTB/DSC00613.JPG


Find ich schon bisschen heftig diese Methode...


----------



## Udo1 (6. April 2008)

Hallo petejupp,


petejupp schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon an mehreren Stellen aufgefallen: irgendwelche selbsternannten "Umweltschützer" versperren Wege mit quergelegten Baumstämmen. Offenbar sind davon jedoch nicht nur wir Biker betroffen, sondern auch jede Menge Pferdefreunde.


das ist ja zur Zeit echt heftig bei euch in der Heide. Da macht das Fahren ja wohl keinen Spaß mehr, wenn man sein Bike über die Sperren, die noch mit Stacheldraht bewehrt sind, rübertragen muss.


----------



## Razzor (6. April 2008)

Bin mit meinem Bike über die Baumstämme geklettert wo mehr Äste waren und weniger scharfe in die Höhe schauten. Naja...
Aber wie ich das so gesehen habe, ensteht paar Wochen später schon ein neuer Pfad den man dann lang fahren kann  
Die Förster können uns doch kein MTB-fahren verbieten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (6. April 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ Pepin.  Du stehst nicht in meiner Liste für Samstag. !!!!



bin erst samstag abend von einer geschäftsreise zurück gekommen


----------



## Pepin (6. April 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Bin mit meinem Bike über die Baumstämme geklettert wo mehr Äste waren und weniger scharfe in die Höhe schauten. Naja...
> Aber wie ich das so gesehen habe, ensteht paar Wochen später schon ein neuer Pfad den man dann lang fahren kann
> Die Förster können uns doch kein MTB-fahren verbieten...



Dann solltest du auf den freien wegen bleiben davon gibt es noch 65km in der Wahnerheide mit trails und vielem mehr. must ja nicht da fahren wo es nicht erlaubt ist  wo du die bilder gemacht hast ist nur ein kurzer abschnitt den kann man locker umfahren.

@udo
doch es macht riesig spaß in der heide siehe letzte tourbeschreibung 'Alle Wege der Wahnerheide.

@razzor
kannst ja mal mit mir ne runde fahren kann dir vieleicht paar alternativ strecken zeigen.


----------



## Razzor (6. April 2008)

Wusste nicht das man da nicht fahren darf. Hab kein Schild gesehen. Umfahren geht nur über die Straße, oder?


Mitfahren bei einer Tour wäre mal super, weiß aber nicht ob ich mithalten kann. Hab im Gelände einen durschnitt von 12kmh


----------



## Razzor (6. April 2008)

Wusste nicht das man da nicht fahren darf. Hab kein Schild gesehen. Umfahren geht nur über die Straße, oder?


Mitfahren bei einer Tour wäre mal super, weiß aber nicht ob ich mithalten kann. Hab im Gelände einen durschnitt von 12kmh


----------



## Pepin (6. April 2008)

kein problem mit der geschwindigkeit ich habe noch keinen in der heide stehen gelassen.


----------



## Redking (6. April 2008)

Also ob ich schon mal jemanden habe stehen lassen!  

Bei mir kann man jeden Dienstag mitfahren.

Klar waren diese Sperren auch am Dienstag da aber da wir dort nicht fahren dürfen rege ich mich über das nicht mehr auf.
Diese Sperren gibt es seit 2006.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (7. April 2008)

dafür sind aber wieder seit 2006 andere wege geöffnet worden das muß mann auch mal sagen

vielleich komme ich morgen mit


----------



## Redking (7. April 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> dafür sind aber wieder seit 2006 andere wege geöffnet worden das muß mann auch mal sagen
> 
> vielleich komme ich morgen mit



Stimmt kommmt auch durch eine Eingabe bei der Stadt Troisdorf!
Hat ein Bekannter gemacht und wir haben gemeinsam uns für Wege entschieden.
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (8. April 2008)

habe deine heutige tour nicht bei den terminen gefunden. denke daher das du nicht fährst.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe mal für den 10.05., 31.05. und 14.06.08 ein paar schöne Touren im LMB eingestellt. Würde mich über rege Teilnahme freuen.

Schönen Gruß!

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (8. April 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> habe deine heutige tour nicht bei den terminen gefunden. denke daher das du nicht fährst.



Auf den Link klicken hilft.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (8. April 2008)

ich schau immer bei Last Minute Biking
mir reicht mtb-news


----------



## bibi1952 (8. April 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Habe mal für den 10.05., 31.05. und 14.06.08 ein paar schöne Touren im LMB eingestellt. Würde mich über rege Teilnahme freuen.
> 
> ...



Super Peter

Bike + Run -Touren sollten wieder aktiviert werden. Wenn ich kann, werde ich Dich tatkräftig unterstützen.

VG Werner


----------



## Udo1 (8. April 2008)

Hallo Peter,


petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Habe mal für den 10.05., 31.05. und 14.06.08 ein paar schöne Touren im LMB eingestellt. Würde mich über rege Teilnahme freuen.
> 
> ...


Super, schön das die Bike & Run-Touren wieder durchgeführt werden. Weiter so   .


----------



## Redking (8. April 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> ich schau immer bei Last Minute Biking
> mir reicht mtb-news


Wieso setze ich wohl Links
Kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden.

So ganz stimmt das ja wohl nicht! Was ist damit denn alles???

MTB-Treff-Spich - Radlerfruen.de 

Biketreff immer Dienstags

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. April 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Super Peter
> 
> Bike + Run -Touren sollten wieder aktiviert werden. Wenn ich kann, werde ich Dich tatkräftig unterstützen.
> 
> VG Werner



Hallo Werner!
Danke für die Blumen. Habe die Termine bewusst mal etwas weiter in die Zukunft terminiert, um nicht mit Deiner nächsten geplanten Tour zu kollidieren. Für die bin ich zur Zeit allerdings wohl noch nicht fit genug, muss im Moment zu viel arbeiten. Bei Deiner übernächsten Naafbachtaltour versuche ich jedoch wieder mit von der Partie zu sein. Aber bald können wir ja sicher wieder unsere Mittwochsabend-Touren starten, nicht wahr?
Bis dahin!
Peter


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. April 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> Super, schön das die Bike & Run-Touren wieder durchgeführt werden. Weiter so   .



Hallo Udo!
Tut gut, mal wieder von Dir zu lesen. Dreimal darfst Du raten, von wem ich mir die geplanten Touren abgeschaut habe . Wann trittst Du denn endlich Deinen 3-wöchigen Urlaub hier im Rheinland an ? Damit du mal wieder anspruchsvolles Gelände unter Deine Stollenreifen bekommst!
Gruß!
Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (9. April 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner!
> Danke für die Blumen. Habe die Termine bewusst mal etwas weiter in die Zukunft terminiert, um nicht mit Deiner nächsten geplanten Tour zu kollidieren. Für die bin ich zur Zeit allerdings wohl noch nicht fit genug, muss im Moment zu viel arbeiten. Bei Deiner übernächsten Naafbachtaltour versuche ich jedoch wieder mit von der Partie zu sein. Aber bald können wir ja sicher wieder unsere Mittwochsabend-Touren starten, nicht wahr?
> Bis dahin!
> Peter



Auch ich muss noch viel arbeiten, will ich zwar nicht mehr 
Nächste Woche Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr könnte ich eine Tour ins LMB setzen.
Wer hat Lust? War lange lange nicht mehr im Lohmarer Wald!
VG Werner


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. April 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Auch ich muss noch viel arbeiten, will ich zwar nicht mehr
> Nächste Woche Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr könnte ich eine Tour ins LMB setzen.
> Wer hat Lust? War lange lange nicht mehr im Lohmarer Wald!
> VG Werner



Wenn ich mich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro stehlen kann bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (9. April 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Habe mal für den 10.05., 31.05. und 14.06.08 ein paar schöne Touren im LMB eingestellt. Würde mich über rege Teilnahme freuen.
> 
> ...



na da schau ich dann auch mal vorbei wenn ich dann noch nicht ganz im rennradfieber versunken bin.


----------



## Pepin (9. April 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Auch ich muss noch viel arbeiten, will ich zwar nicht mehr
> Nächste Woche Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr könnte ich eine Tour ins LMB setzen.
> Wer hat Lust? War lange lange nicht mehr im Lohmarer Wald!
> VG Werner



mach das und ich schau ob ich mitkomme wäre mal wieder schön einfach mal wieder nur hinterher zu fahren.könnten uns ja 18Uhr an der Aggerbrücke in Lohmar treffen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. April 2008)

Bin auch mal wieder da , 
habe für Samstag mal was reingesetzt. 
Tempo schöönnn langsam !!! Wer kommt mit


----------



## Pepin (10. April 2008)

schade das ich da nich kann
ich werde sonntag in der heide eine trekkingrad-tour machen


----------



## bibi1952 (10. April 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder da ,
> habe für Samstag mal was reingesetzt.
> Tempo schöönnn langsam !!! Wer kommt mit



Hallo Sven,
kann am Samstag nicht, bin in Paris.
VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. April 2008)

*Tourbericht : Wahlscheid-Deesem-Krahwinkel*

Am heutigen Samstag trafen sich bei bedecktem Himmel 3 Leute am Wahlscheider Forum . 

Mit dabei waren 

Ingo:	Captain Future 79

Renata:	Chille-babe

,und der Ausschreiber Sven: Kettenfresser .

Es wurde noch kurz auf Kurvenkratzer gewartet , der aber nicht kam . 

Nach kurzer Begrüßungsphase ging es auch schon Richtung Kreuznaaf. Hier schrauben wir uns nach Deesem hinauf. Von hier aus ging es durch die Wälder nach Busch. Ab hier wurde wegen des Zeitmangels  etwas umdisponiert. Über Krahwinkel ging es wieder nach Deesem . Hier wurde eine technische Abfahrt gemeistert  , was ich aus dem grinsen der Teilnehmer erkennen konnte . Unten im Naafbachtal angekommen ging es wieder über Kreuznaaf zum Wahlscheider Forum zurück, wo wir pünktlich eintrafen.

Fazit:

- erste geführte Tour in diesem Jahr und wieder waren zwei neue  Gesichter dabei 

- Respekt an Ingo und Renata die die erste Tour in diesem Jahr bestritten haben.  

- Startpunkt hat sich wieder behauptet .


Auswertung siehe Grafik . Es müssen ca. 7 km und 100 hm abgezogen werden ( An & Abfahrt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (13. April 2008)

So Leute habe für Donnerstag mal wieder
eine Anfänger und Wiedereinsteigertour reinsetzt
Start: 17:00 Uhr wer Lust hat. Tempo SEHR Langsam. 

@ Captain Future79= Am Dienstag werde ich es nicht um 17:00 Uhr zum Aggerstadion schaffen. Komm erst um 16:30 Uhr von der Firma weg  .


----------



## Redking (13. April 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So Leute habe für Donnerstag mal wieder
> eine Anfänger und Wiedereinsteigertour reinsetzt
> Start: 17:00 Uhr wer Lust hat. Tempo SEHR Langsam.
> 
> @ Captain Future79= Am Dienstag werde ich es nicht um 17:00 Uhr zum Aggerstadion schaffen. Komm erst um 16:30 Uhr von der Firma weg  .



Wieso kommt ihr denn dann nicht um 18 Uhr?????

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (14. April 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Am heutigen Samstag
> .....
> Es wurde noch kurz auf Kurvenkratzer gewartet , der aber nicht kam .



Neee, der war ja auch bei mir ....  

Hat der sich doppelt angemeldet?


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Wieso kommt ihr denn dann nicht um 18 Uhr?????
> 
> Gruss
> Klaus



Weil bis gestern Abend noch 17:00 Uhr drin stand. 
Hmmm 18:00 Uhr hört sich nicht schlecht an wenn es trocken ist dann bin ich dabei ! . Aber bitte lieber Klaus nur leichte Kost ja


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Neee, der war ja auch bei mir ....
> 
> Hat der sich doppelt angemeldet?



Gibt es denn so was


----------



## Redking (15. April 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Weil bis gestern Abend noch 17:00 Uhr drin stand.
> Hmmm 18:00 Uhr hört sich nicht schlecht an wenn es trocken ist dann bin ich dabei ! . Aber bitte lieber Klaus nur leichte Kost ja



Ich fahre seit November immer um *18Uhr*. 
Und daran wird sich nichts ändern außer es ist ein Feiertag. In der Software gibt es da ein Feld:Sommerzeit beachten. Und  plötzlich steht da eine andere Zeit
Seit wann gibt es in der Heide schwere Kost. 
Ich werde langsam fahren. Werde vorher schon genügend Kilometer gefahren sein.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Xexano (15. April 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Weil bis gestern Abend noch 17:00 Uhr drin stand.





> Ich fahre seit November immer um 18Uhr.
> Und daran wird sich nichts ändern außer es ist ein Feiertag. In der Software gibt es da ein Feld:Sommerzeit beachten. Und plötzlich steht da eine andere Zeit



 

Ach, da bin ich nicht der einzige mit dem 17 Uhr Problem...


----------



## Redking (15. April 2008)

Bei dir hatte doch dein Rechner eine andere Zeitzone!   
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit November immer um *18Uhr*.
> Und daran wird sich nichts ändern außer es ist ein Feiertag. In der Software gibt es da ein Feld:Sommerzeit beachten. Und  plötzlich steht da eine andere Zeit
> Seit wann gibt es in der Heide schwere Kost.
> Ich werde langsam fahren. Werde vorher schon genügend Kilometer gefahren sein.
> ...



Sorry Klaus aber ich kann heute nicht das Wetter  ist zu nass und Zeittechnisch ist mir auch etwas dazwischen gekommen.  
Das mit der Zeitzone hatte ich wohl überlesen


----------



## Redking (15. April 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Sorry Klaus aber ich kann heute nicht das Wetter  ist zu nass und Zeittechnisch ist mir auch etwas dazwischen gekommen.
> Das mit der Zeitzone hatte ich wohl überlesen


Hallo Sven
Mal sehen ich werde gleich am Treffpunkt sein und sehen ob ich nass werde.
Hatte ich heute ja schon mal! 
Ist doch kein Problem.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (18. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Bei dir hatte doch dein Rechner eine andere Zeitzone!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Irgendwann komme ich noch um 6 Uhr morgens wg. den ganzen Zeitzonen!


----------



## ChaosRaven (20. April 2008)

Moin.

Kann man sich auf eure Touren auch mitm XC-Hardtail trauen? 
Meine letzten beiden Touren in der Wahner Heide liefen auf völliges Verfahren hinaus.  

Würd mich dann mal so in 4-6 Wochen mittrauen wollen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. April 2008)

Hallo Raven , 
also ich selber fahre auch nur Hardtail und bin bis jetzt immer mitgekommen auch wenn es ein paar mal schwer war  

Ich würde sagen fahr doch einfach mal mit !!!  

P.S. 

Habe für Samsatg mal wieder eine Einsteigertour ausgeschrieben 
also wer Lust hat kommt einfach mit.  

Und am Sonntag biete ich disese Einsteigertour an . Also Anmelden und losfahren !!!


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. April 2008)

Hatte nur Redkings Bike-Galerie gesehen und da sieht man ne Menge Federweg, daher die Bedenken..  
Werd aber noch mind. 5 Wochen warten müssen, bis ich euch begleiten kann, hab mir letzten Montag die Bänder am Sprunggelenk gerissen und lauf mit ner Schiene rum; und das wo mein Bike mit frischen Bremsschuhen neben mir steht..


----------



## Redking (21. April 2008)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Hatte nur Redkings Bike-Galerie gesehen und da sieht man ne Menge Federweg, daher die Bedenken..
> Werd aber noch mind. 5 Wochen warten müssen, bis ich euch begleiten kann, hab mir letzten Montag die Bänder am Sprunggelenk gerissen und lauf mit ner Schiene rum; und das wo mein Bike mit frischen Bremsschuhen neben mir steht..



Also in der Wahner Heide brauchst du gar kein Federweg.





Aber ich erlaube dir den Luxus mit einem Sofa (Sänfte) durch die Gegend zu fahren.
Ich wünsche Gute Besserung.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Aber ich erlaube dir den Luxus mit einem Sofa (Sänfte) durch die Gegend zu fahren.
> Ich wünsche Gute Besserung.
> Klaus



Sänfte klingt gut, aber bei meiner RockShox Dart 2 wohl übertrieben.  
Und danke für die Wünsche, ich drück mir schon selber die Daumen, hilft nur irgendwie nix..


----------



## Redking (21. April 2008)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Sänfte klingt gut, aber bei meiner RockShox Dart 2 wohl übertrieben.
> Und danke für die Wünsche, ich drück mir schon selber die Daumen, hilft nur irgendwie nix..



Oh man bin ich dämlich!  Sollte *mir* heissen!  Nicht dir!


Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. April 2008)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Hatte nur Redkings Bike-Galerie gesehen und da sieht man ne Menge Federweg, daher die Bedenken..
> Werd aber noch mind. 5 Wochen warten müssen, bis ich euch begleiten kann, hab mir letzten Montag die *Bänder am Sprunggelenk gerissen und lauf mit ner Schiene rum*; und das wo mein Bike mit frischen Bremsschuhen neben mir steht..



Willkommen im Club . Ich habe mir alle drei Bänder am rechten Sprunggelenk 2005 gerissen.  Ich musste damals operiert werden   hatte 38° Aufklappbarkeit.
Also immer schön schonen und lass die Schiene an !!!
Gute Besserung !!!


----------



## Montana (25. April 2008)

Hurra , er lebt ... der Herr Kettenfresser.  

Am Sonntag bin ich dabei und das bei vorhergesagtem bestem Sommer Wetter  

Ich freue mich schon auf eine *wirklich ruhige entspannte *Runde. Aber dafür gibt es ja die _Sven Kettenfresser _Garantie. Zusätzlich will auch mal meine neue schöne Sommercollection an die frische Luft bringen.

Auserdem kann sich meine Süße dann in aller Ruhe dem F1 Motorengeräusch und den dazugehölrigen Bildern widmen.  

Am Samstag kann ich leider nicht ... 13:00  ist etwas früh am Wochenende  

Gruß _Guido _




Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *Tourbericht : Wahlscheid-Deesem-Krahwinkel*
> 
> Am heutigen Samstag trafen sich bei bedecktem Himmel 3 Leute am Wahlscheider Forum .
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (25. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Hurra , er lebt ... der Herr Kettenfresser.
> 
> Am Sonntag bin ich dabei und das bei vorhergesagtem bestem Sommer Wetter
> 
> ...



Ja hier bin ich wieder , nachdem mich der Winter die Form gekostet  hat, ist jetzt wieder Tourenfahrten angesagt . 
Ich freue mich sehr über deinen Besuch am Sonntag  . 
Wegen Samstag  hmmm es sind schon vier Leute dabei , also gibt dir einen Ruck und kommt mit  ( schließlich bin ich schon da seit 3:30 Uhr auf = Frühschicht  )


----------



## Montana (25. April 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja hier bin ich wieder , nachdem mich der Winter die Form gekostet  hat, ist jetzt wieder Tourenfahrten angesagt .
> Ich freue mich sehr über deinen Besuch am Sonntag  .
> Wegen Samstag  hmmm es sind schon vier Leute dabei , also gibt dir einen Ruck und kommt mit  ( schließlich bin ich schon da seit 3:30 Uhr auf = Frühschicht  )



Ich bin sehr gerne an einem der nächsten Termine ab Forum Wahlscheid wieder am Start aber diesen Samstag *muss* ich ausruhen und beim Umzug helfen und was am Fahrrad schrauben und und und ...   

Euch schon jetzt mal viel Spass und  es ist doch super, dass sich der Treff etabliert hat.    

Was ist denn das für eine Frühschicht die bereits um 13:00 rum ist ?  

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gerne an einem der nächsten Termine ab Forum Wahlscheid wieder am Start aber diesen Samstag *muss* ich ausruhen und beim Umzug helfen und was am Fahrrad schrauben und und und ...
> 
> Euch schon jetzt mal viel Spass und  es ist doch super, dass sich der Treff etabliert hat.
> 
> ...



Guido dann wünsche ich dir viel Spass beim Umzug 

Na ja eine ganze mache ich nicht , hätte normal morgen frei muss aber doch jetzt arbeiten  , dafür hau ich halt zwei stunden früher ab  !!! Offiziell geht dir Früh von ( 4:45 Uhr bis 13:15 Uhr + 40 min Heimfahrt )


----------



## ronald-s77 (26. April 2008)

Hallo leute
mal ne frage wann geht eigentlich eure nächste Tour morgen nein heute los! Und kann man eigentlich bei euch mitfahren und was für Vorraussetzungen muss man mitbringen? ;-)


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. April 2008)

ronald-s77 schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> mal ne frage wann geht eigentlich eure nächste Tour morgen nein heute los! Und kann man eigentlich bei euch mitfahren und was für Vorraussetzungen muss man mitbringen? ;-)



Also Ronald bei mir geht die Tour heute um 13:00 Uhr los siehe LMB und morgen um 15:00 Uhr ebenfalls im LMB. 

Vorraussetzung: Helm , Rad , und gute Laune !!!


----------



## Redfraggle (26. April 2008)

Hi Sven,

nochmals Danke für die schöne Tour, auch wenn durch Verleitenlassen das Tempo etwas höher und dafür die veranschlagte Zeit etwas kürzer war!
Hat Spaß gemacht mitzufahren!Vor allem ´raff...
Viele Grüße 
Barbara

P.S.: Übrigens Ingo, sie heißt wirklich Red, lag ich doch richtig!
        Im Netz gibt´s total süße Fotos, über google gefunden. War ja nicht so toll mit Werder!
        Hätten wir gar nicht so hetzen müssen!
        Bis demnächst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronald-s77 (27. April 2008)

Hi Sven und die anderen von der gestrigen Tour
also die Einsteigertour gesten war echt supi bin das erste mal jetz mitgefahren und es hat echt Spaß gemacht...
Ja wie Barbara schon sagte haben wir uns hinreisen lassen was gas zugeben aber war echt fett...
Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour....


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (27. April 2008)

Hallo,

fand die "Wiedereinstiegs-Reloaded-Tour" auch schön und bin froh, daß ich trotz der Feierei am Vorabend mitgefahren bin! Wille ist alles... .
Freue mich auch schon auf die nächste Tour. Hoffe das Wetter spielt dann auch wieder so mit. Hab mich heute in der Sauna mal schön verbrannt.

@Red: Ja, dachte ich mir schon. Hab ca. 20 Folgen auf DVD. Wenn du magst, kann ich Sie dir mal brennen.
Tja, mir Werder ists blöd gelaufen. Hat sich aber trotzdem geloht weil es ein aufregendes Spiel war. Emotion pur!

Bis hoffentlich bald!


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. April 2008)

*Tourbericht: Runde am und um das Naafbachtal * Geschwindigkeit ist relativ  

Am heutigen sonnigen Samstag trafen sich 5 Biker  um eine schöne langsame Tour anzugehen. (dachten wir zumindest )  
Mit dabei waren 

CaptainFuture79		=Ingo

Redfraggle		=Barbara

ronald-s77		=Ronald

Rene´ der sich noch nicht angemeldet hat.

Und der Guide 
Kettenfresser = Sven 

Treffpunkt war das Forum in Wahlscheid. Babara wartete schon auf mich Roland traf kurz danach auch ein. Ingo und Rene´ hatten sich etwas verspätet. So rollten wir um 13:15 Uhr los. Zuerst über Asphalt Richtung Kreuznaaf. Dort wartete der erste Anstieg auf uns , aber das sollte nur der Anfang sein. Wieder im Naafbachtal angelangt ging es über Schotter Richtung Deesem hoch  . Dieser Anstieg wurde doch ( für meine Verhältnisse etwas zu schnell angegangen . Oben stand ein kleiner Klamotten Wechsel auf dem Plan.  
In Deesem angelangt ging es über Schotter und Waldwegen Richtung Busch. Kurz danach war der höchste Punkt , und eine Pause angesagt . Tempo bis hierhin war doch erstaunlicherweise recht hoch wozu ich leider ebenfalls beigetragen hatte.  Trail zur Kläranlage mitgenommen und wieder berg hoch nach Rippert . Dann nach Schmitten doch stürzten wir uns wieder ins Naafbachtal. Hier wurde dann gemütlich zurückgerollt.  So trafen wir schon um 15:10 Uhr  wieder am Forum Wahlscheid ein.  

*Fazit:*
-	Zweite Tour mit Treffpunkt Wahlscheid 
-	Leider viel zu schnell so glaubt man mir die Anfängertouren nicht   
-	Wieder viele Leute da,  2 Bekannte und 3 Neue. Das kann so weiter gehen. 
-	Ich gelobe Besserung im punkto Geschwindigkeit.
-	Schönes Wetter ( der Sommer kommt )  

Daten siehe Auswertung 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. April 2008)

*Tourbericht : Runde um und durch Lohmar ( herum ) *

bzw. HCM-R/DH-L-Teiche-WH-LW-SB-WH-A/DH

Am heutigen sonnigen Sonntag  trafen sich am Rammes Grünland folgende Personen 

Guido	= Montana

Und der Vorfahrer 

Sven 	= Kettenfresser

Guido reiste sogar mit dem Rad an . Respekt  . Es wurde noch kurz gewartet , aber es kam keiner mehr . So machten wir zwei uns dann um 15:10 Uhr auf den Weg. Zunächst ging es durch Lohmar in den Lohmarer Wald. Dort wurde sich langsam den Berg hochgeschraubt. Noch kurz der *K-TRAIL * mitgenommen standen wir auch schon kurze Zeit später am V- des HCM. Diesen schön massiert . Guido hatte sogar ein breites Grinsen  auf dem Gesicht. Weiter ging es zum R/DH diesen runter und dann an den L-Teichen Richtung WH. Dazwischen lag etwas Straße. In der WH angekommen bewegten wir uns nach Troisdorf . Hier ging es weiter zum LW . Jetzt war Pause angesagte , dann den LW noch umrundet  und hinauf zum SB gekurbelt. Dieser wurde ebenfalls gemeistert und weiter ging es nach Altenrath . Hier stand die letzte große Abfahrt des Tages auf dem Programm der A/DH.  Anschließend ging es wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. Dort begleitete ich Guido noch durch Lohmar und zeigte Ihm ein paar Schleichwege.  An der Autobahnbrücke trennten wir uns und ich machte mich auf den Heimweg.  

Fazit:
-	Traumhaftes Wetter so kann es weitergehen  
-	Super unterhalten und über die alten Zeiten gequatscht       
-	Dritte Tour in diesem Jahr , leider nur ein Mitfahrer . Woran lag es ? Zeit ? Länge ? Schwierigkeit ?   

Daten siehe Auswertung , es müssen ca. 19 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt , Runde sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## ChaosRaven (27. April 2008)

Vier Wochen noch...   
Aber kannste mir mal bitte die Farben in den Höhenprofil unde die Abkürzungen der Sonntagstour erklären?!  

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Montana (28. April 2008)

Ja Sven ... die Tour war klasse. Erstmalig seit 2006 ging es für mich wieder über den HCM und seit die eine Stufe  weg ist muss ich nur noch ein Mal absteigen   ... OK ... ich erinnere mich ein paar Chickenways genommen zu haben. Der Rest in Lohmer hat mir auch sehr gefallen und dann ging es in meine neue Heimat und was Du da als meine zukünftige MTB Hausrunde aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt hast war aller Ehren wert. Die eine uphill Stufe nach der kleinen Brücke ist gut zum Trainieren geeignet und den A/DH  werde ich sooft wie möglich runterfahren und das wir mir gut tun.  

Woran es lag das wir Beide alleine unterwegs waren. Vielleicht wollte uns keiner bei unserem Palaver über _MTB / Gott und die Welt / Industrie / MTB-Forum /  und Schichtsysteme _stören  nee .. ist halt manchmal so und es war auch so richtig klasse.

Bis zum nächsten Mal ab Lohmar oder Wahlscheid. Ich bin gerne wieder dabei. 

Ich habe übrigens : 50 km und 437 bzw. 419 hms auf den diversen Mess -Apparaturen gehabt und mit einem 15 ' ner Schnitt waren wir auch nicht wirklich langsam  

Danke schööööööööön und bis bald 

Gruß Guido 





Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *Tourbericht : Runde um und durch Lohmar ( herum ) *
> 
> bzw. HCM-R/DH-L-Teiche-WH-LW-SB-WH-A/DH
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (28. April 2008)

Und Morgen Abend noch wer der mit will in die Wahner Heide???

Biketreff

@Kettenfresser:  Was ist SB??????????

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Und Morgen Abend noch wer der mit will in die Wahner Heide???
> 
> Biketreff



Wenn alles glatt läuft bin ich erstmals dabei.

Manni


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. April 2008)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Vier Wochen noch...
> Aber kannste mir mal bitte die Farben in den Höhenprofil unde die Abkürzungen der Sonntagstour erklären?!
> 
> Gruß Niklas



Also das mit den Farben lässt sich aus der Gafik erkennen. Hierbei handelt es sich um den Straßenbelag ( Straße = Grau / Forstweg = Braun / Schotter = Dunkelgrau / Trail = Rot 
Das mit den Abkürzungen habe ich teilweise übernommen , aufgeschnappt oder selbst erfunden. 
z.B. WH= Wahner Heide aber alles verrate ich hier nicht den der Feind liest mit    
aber HCM ist dir ein Begriff ?




Redking schrieb:


> Und Morgen Abend noch wer der mit will in die Wahner Heide???
> 
> Biketreff
> 
> ...



Ja Klaus das kennst du nicht  . Habe ich glaube mal von Pepin gehört SB= Sand Bunker . Die Stelle kennst du bestimmt 

Sorry Klaus morgen habe ich Spätschicht . Aber bald habe ich Urlaub da werde ich mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Redking (29. April 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja Klaus das kennst du nicht  . Habe ich glaube mal von Pepin gehört SB= Sand Bunker . Die Stelle kennst du bestimmt
> 
> Sorry Klaus morgen habe ich Spätschicht . Aber bald habe ich Urlaub da werde ich mal vorbeischauen



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Sandbunker. Na da muss ich mal bei dir mitfahren und zu wissen welche Stelle du damit meinst. Sie Heide ist doch voller Sand! 

Ich freue mich über jeden Mitfahrer/in.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (29. April 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Sandbunker. *Na da muss ich mal bei dir mitfahren *und zu wissen welche Stelle du damit meinst. Sie Heide ist doch voller Sand!
> 
> Ich freue mich über jeden Mitfahrer/in.
> Grüße
> Klaus



Kannst du gerne machen


----------



## ChaosRaven (29. April 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also das mit den Farben lässt sich aus der Gafik erkennen. Hierbei handelt es sich um den Straßenbelag ( Straße = Grau / Forstweg = Braun / Schotter = Dunkelgrau / Trail = Rot
> Das mit den Abkürzungen habe ich teilweise übernommen , aufgeschnappt oder selbst erfunden.
> z.B. WH= Wahner Heide aber alles verrate ich hier nicht den der Feind liest mit
> aber HCM ist dir ein Begriff ?



Sofern es sich um einen Begriff handelt, den man in der Gegenwart lebensälterer US-Amerikaner nicht benutzen sollte, ja..


----------



## ronald-s77 (30. April 2008)

*Hey Sven* 
na alles klar bei dir? wie schaut es aus bei dir fährst du wieder eine oder paar mehr Tour am We.?


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. April 2008)

ronald-s77 schrieb:


> *Hey Sven*
> na alles klar bei dir? wie schaut es aus bei dir fährst du wieder eine oder paar mehr Tour am We.?



Da kann es einer aber nicht mehr abwarten was  

Also am Samstag habe ich ein Auswärtsspiel in Hennef 
Aber am Sonntag biete ich diese Tour  an. Wieder einsteigertauglich versteht sich also ran


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Mai 2008)

*Tourbericht : Drei Fluss/Bach Tour Light(er)*

An diesem wunderschönen Sonntag  trafen sich am Forum Wahlscheid folgende Personen 

Ronald	= ronald-s77 

Thorsten	= Medoc

Und der Ausschreiber 

Sven 	= Kettenfresser

Am Startpunkt wartete schon Madoc der mit dem Rad angereist war. Ronald kann auch kurze Zeit später und so wurde die Tour in Angriff genommen. An der Agger ging es Richtung Schloss Auel nach Neuhonrath. Hier stand der erste Trail auf dem Programm. Da die zwei den Trail nicht kannten stand eine kurze Einweisung  auf dem Programm . Anschließend über den Trail. Unterwegs fuhren wir sogar an einer Filmkamera vorbei  bis zum umgestürzten Baum der aber weg war  Danke . Weiter ging es an der Schule vorbei nach Overath. Kurz über die Straße in den Wald wartete doch schon der zweite Trail auf uns ( klein aber fein )  . Kurz danach wartete der dritten Trailabschnitt der uns am Marienstollen wieder entließ. Erst mal  kurz pausieren und über die  anschließende Auffahrt diskutieren ( .. wenn es am schönsten ist soll man aufhören  oder war schön mit euch   ) Aber es nutze nichts jetzt war kurbeln angesagt . Der lange Anstieg kostete kraft  entschädigte aber mit einem wunderschönen Blick  rund um das Bergische Land. Oben an der Kirche in Marialinden wurde pausiert , und weiter gings über Waldwege zur Blindennaafer Mühle.  Dieser Weg führte uns in das Naafbachtal. Was wir trotz der Hindernisse ( Tore, Gatter, Bäume )  glänzend gemeistert haben , bis es unterhalb von Holl  wieder aufwärts ging. In Holl über die Wiesen und kurz über Straße nach Kuckenbach und wieder ins Naafbachtal. An der Ingersauler Mühle vorbei wurde das restliche Naafbachtal unter die Räder genommen und wir rollten gemütlich nach Kreuznaaf. 
Dort verabschiedete ich Madoc  der seinen Heimweg nach Lohmar antritt . Wir zwei fuhren zum Startpunkt zurück und dort verabschiedete ich mich von Rolands77 und fuhr nach Hause 

Fazit:
- Wetter war Traumhaft.
- Wieder etwas zu schnell für eine Langsame Tour. Ich gelobe Besserung  
- Wieder viel gequatscht  
- Leider nur zwei Leute am Startpunkt . Trotz besten Wetters woran liegt das wohl ( Fussball / Grillen /  ) 

Daten siehe Auswertung , es müssen ca. 6 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt sowie Abfahrt ) 





P.S. Thorsten noch gegrillt ? . hmm lecker Steak


----------



## ronald-s77 (5. Mai 2008)

*Hey Sven

Also erstmal ""DANKE"" war wieder eine super Tour von Dir...
Es war sehr abwechslungsreich und was technik und Können war auch gefragt, es hat wieder einfach nur Fun gemacht mit euch zu biken...

Dann hoffen wir mal das am nächsten WE wieder super Wetter ist und wir wieder eine schöne Tour haben... 

  also bis dahin Grüße an dich Sven und an dich Thorsten
*


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!
Zur Info: die für kommenden Samstag, 10.05.08 geplante Tour beim Treffpunkt in der Luisenstrasse musste ich auf den Pfingstmontag, gleiche Uhrzeit, verlegen. Hoffe, die Teilnahme derer, die sich bereits angemeldet hatten und von denen, die so teilnehmen wollten, ist dennoch gewährleistet. Ansonsten kann die Tour auch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt durchgeführt werden.
Viele Grüße!
Peter


----------



## Razzor (6. Mai 2008)

War heute mal wieder in der Heide. Hab 50km auf der Uhr, ein Sonnenbrand auf den Armen und ein blauen Hintern. Mit meinem Sattel muss ich was machen 

Waren viele Soldaten unterwegs. Ansonsten TOP! Schön verstaubt und trocken


----------



## Kalinka (6. Mai 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> War heute mal wieder in der Heide. Hab 50km auf der Uhr, ein Sonnenbrand auf den Armen und ein blauen Hintern. Mit meinem Sattel muss ich was machen
> Waren viele Soldaten unterwegs. Ansonsten TOP! Schön verstaubt und trocken


Ja, da waren wir auch...sehr fein alles. Nette Leute, nette Trails, nettes Eiskaffee Danke Klaus!
Die Soldaten haben wir auch gesehen...die sahen im Gesicht aus wie MTBler im Herbst und Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Mai 2008)

Auch von mir ein großes Lob an dich Klaus   Schöne Tour nette Mitfahrer/in und lecker Eis  . Alles war dabei bin gerne mal wieder Gast bei dir  
P.S. Müssten ca. 270 hm gewesen sein ( Aber ohne Gewähr    )


----------



## Redking (6. Mai 2008)

Die Soldaten haben wir auch getroffen.

*Biketreffbericht vom 06.05.2008*






Heute war bombiges Wetter und drei Biker am Wendehammer hinter dem Aggerstadion.
Schön langsam ging es ca.18 Kilometer durch die Heide. Schön trockene Trails und Wege.
Schönen Ausblick am Telegrafenberg und klasse Weitsicht bis ins Siebengebirge. Durch den Sand surfen hat viel Spaß gemacht.





Vielen Dank an Karin, Mannie und Sven für die nette Begleitung. 
Das Eis bei Fontanella war der krönende Abschluss.





Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Mai 2008)

So nachdem die Bike & Run Tour auf Montag verlegt worden ist. Biete ich diese Touren am Wochenende an  

*Samstag* biete ich diese Tour zum eingewöhnen .  
Am* Sonntag *wird es dann etwas gemütlicher  aber mit fahrt zum HCM.  

Ja und am *Montag* fahre ich ja bei der Bike & Run Tour  mit .  ( Habe auch beim Ausschreiber angefragt , Ziel der Tour ist es Gemeinsam Losfahren und wieder ankommen also ran Tempo : Gemütlich  !!!) 

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen und Mitfahrer müssen sich anmelden .Dann kann es auch schon losgehen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Mai 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Die Soldaten haben wir auch getroffen.
> 
> *Biketreffbericht vom 06.05.2008*
> 
> ...



Das Eis habe ich wohl verpasst. Dafür nahm ich noch einen "kleinen" Umweg über Franzhäuschen, Staumauer, Happerschoß, Bröl.  Irgend "etwas" hat mich beflügelt, weiter und schneller zu fahren als üblich  
Danke an Euch alle!


----------



## Razzor (7. Mai 2008)

Na super...
Hätt ich gewusst das ihr unterwegs seid, dann hätte ich mich angeschlossen 
Hab leider nichts im LMB gefunden.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Mai 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Mitfahren bei einer Tour wäre mal super, weiß aber nicht ob ich mithalten kann. Hab im Gelände einen durschnitt von 12kmh



Damit fährst Du uns glatt wech  Bitte warte hier und da mal auf uns wenn Du mitfährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainFuture79 (7. Mai 2008)

Mahlzeit,

war mit meiner Freundin auch am Mo. in der Heide und bin auf die Soldaten getroffen. Hatte ganz vergessen, daß man die markierten Wege nicht verlassen darf.
Ich glaube ein paar von Euch sind uns Unten am Aggeraltarm so gegen 19 Uhr entgegengekommen?!
Hey Sven, warum fängt die Tour am Sa. erst um 15 Uhr an? Da muß ich mich ja entscheiden. Verstehe, du gehst dem Risiko aus dem Weg, daß es wg. mir wieder schnell gehen muß, stimmts? 

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Mai 2008)

CaptainFuture79 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> war mit meiner Freundin auch am Mo. in der Heide und bin auf die Soldaten getroffen. Hatte ganz vergessen, daß man die markierten Wege nicht verlassen darf.
> Ich glaube ein paar von Euch sind uns Unten am Aggeraltarm so gegen 19 Uhr entgegengekommen?!
> ...



Aber Ingo wo denkst hin   quatsch beiseite . Also ich arbeite ja im Schichtbetrieb das heißt Früh/Spät/Nachtschicht im Wechsel.  Also am Wochenende habe ich Nachtschicht komme also morgens um 06:00 Uhr  nach Hause und schlafe dann. Daher kann ich erst ab 15:00 Uhr


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (8. Mai 2008)

Hey Sven,

dachte ich mir schon. Werde schon irgendwo am Sa. rumkrachen.

Mo. klappt sehr warsch. nicht, da ich mit meiner langsameren Hälfte    nach Zandvoort will.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Mai 2008)

CaptainFuture79 schrieb:


> Hey Sven,
> 
> dachte ich mir schon. Werde schon* irgendwo am Sa. rumkrachen.*



Finde ich sehr schade aber die BL ist ja bald vorbei  



CaptainFuture79 schrieb:


> *Mo. klappt sehr warsch. nicht*, da ich mit meiner langsameren Hälfte    nach Zandvoort will.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Ingo



Mach kein Quatsch , du fährt brav mit und deine bessere Hälfte auch


----------



## Campari79 (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo Sven,

habe hier immer nur gutes über Deine Touren gelesen und habe mich jetzt auch mal für Samstag angemeldet.
Bin nach Jahren der Pause Wiedereinsteiger   und hoffe euch am Samstag nicht zu sehr zu bremsen.

Auf eine schöne Tour...  

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Mai 2008)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> habe hier immer nur *gutes über Deine Touren gelesen *und habe mich jetzt auch mal für Samstag angemeldet.



Ohhh das hört man ja gerne  



Campari79 schrieb:


> Bin nach Jahren der Pause Wiedereinsteiger   und hoffe euch am Samstag nicht zu sehr zu bremsen.
> 
> Auf eine schöne Tour...
> 
> ...



Ach quatsch jeder ist willkommen , also ran


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Mai 2008)

Ingo , die Tour hört sich nicht schlecht an  würde ich gerne mal unter die Räder nehmen , kannst du mir mal bei Gelegenheit zeigen !!!


----------



## Pepin (10. Mai 2008)

die Wahnerheide war heute echt toll ganz in gelb
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1008

montag machen wir eine trekkingrad tour durch naafbachtal und zurück über bröhleck wer lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=999


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Am* Sonntag *wird es dann etwas gemütlicher  aber mit fahrt zum HCM.



Da sich bis jetzt keiner zur Sonntagstour angemeldet hat , habe ich diese rausgenommen und werde etwas spontanes fahren !!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Mai 2008)

*Tourbericht: Runde am und um das Naafbachtal*

Am Samstag habe sich wieder Biker eingefunden um eine schÃ¶ne gemÃ¼tliche Tour zu bestreiten . 
Dabei war 

Campari79 =Marco

Thunerstuck =Andreas

ultra2=Jens 

und ich der die Truppe fÃ¼hrte 

Kettenfresser = Sven 

Treffpunkt war das âForum in Wahlscheidâ wo ich fast zu spÃ¤t eintraf.  Jens watete schon da ,  Marco traf ebenfalls kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter ein und Andreas war dann auch noch gekommen ( Platten  ). So rollten wir um 15:15 Uhr los. Eingerollt wurde sich Ã¼ber Asphalt nach âKreuznaafâ. An hier wurde die Luft etwas dÃ¼nner und das Schnaufen der Probanten etwas stÃ¤rker  da es Ã¼ber Schotter nach  âDeesemâ hoch ging. 
In âDeesemâ angelangt ging es Ã¼ber Schotter und Waldwegen Richtung âBuschâ( immer wieder hoch und runter  ) . Kurz danach genossen wir die Aussicht Ã¼ber das Land und sogar der KÃ¶lner Dom wurde gesichtet. Ãber âBreitscheidâ ging es zum Trail der KlÃ¤ranlage und wieder berg hoch nach âRippertâ . Dann nach âSchmittenâ doch stÃ¼rzten wir uns wieder ins âNaafbachtalâ. Hier wurde dann gemÃ¼tlich zurÃ¼ckgerollt. Unterwegs wurden die Stimmen lauter nach Biergarten, also wurde im âAggerschlÃ¶sschenâ eingekehrt und Ã¼ber Gott und Bike geredet . AnschlieÃend ging es zum Startpunkt zurÃ¼ck wo alle heil ankamen. 

Fazit:
- Wetter kann so bleiben 
- Auch eine Art sein Rad zu transportieren nicht war Marco   
- Schon wieder ein neuer der doch fitter war als er dachte    
- Andi gut geschlagen trotz deiner Hand  
- Geschwindigkeit na ja die Gruppe hat mich wieder verleitet   


Daten siehe Auswertung , es mÃ¼ssen ca. 5 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt sowie Abfahrt ) 




P.S. ich hoffe auf eine gute Bewertung vom Team III 

P.P.S. Morgen fahre ich HIER ALSOfahrt doch einfach mit wird bestimmt spassig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (11. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> P.S. ich hoffe auf eine gute Bewertung vom Team III



Danke Sven, es war eine nette Tour mit netten Mitfahrern . Wenn meine Kondition es zuläßt, gerne nochmal.


----------



## Campari79 (11. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Fazit:
> - Auch eine Art sein Rad zu transportieren nicht war Marco


Naja, geht ja leider nicht anders. Bin aber gut zu Hause angekommen.  


War eine echt schöne Tour. Super Mitfahrer   und das Wetter war spitze. Habe den Abend dann noch mit einem lecker Bierchen auf der Kirmes ausklingen lassen.

  Großes Lob an Sven. Gerne wieder.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. Mai 2008)

Heute war nach langer Zeit mal wieder das Ladengeschäft von Bike & Run in Siegburg Ausgangspunkt für eine Tour durch unsere schöne Gegend. Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und angenehmen Temperaturen machten sich 16 Bikerinnen und Biker pünktlich kurz nach 14 Uhr Richtung Kaldauen auf den Weg.

Mit von der Partie waren:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
Axel
Jörg
sowie der Tourguide, der hoffentlich nicht den Überblick verloren und Eure Namen alle korrekt wiedergegeben hat.

Die ersten etwas über hundert Höhenmeter waren schnell zurückgelegt, und es ging mit Schwung in Richtung HCM. Während die beiden Stefans nun kaum noch zu halten waren und schnell außer Sichtweite gelangten, wurde die Handvoll anwesender HCM-Novizen behutsam und mit moderatem Tempo in die Strecke eingewiesen.  Hier stieß noch [email protected] zu uns. Ausgangs des HCM ging es dann den kleinen Anstieg weiter hoch zur Abfahrt runter zum Pferdehof, der sich erfreulicherweise nicht wie von einigen befürchtet als Sandgrube erwies, sondern sehr gut befahrbar war. Auch die Abfahrt herunter zum Pferdehof konnte mit schönem Flow bewältigt werden, da sich zum Zeitpunkt unseres Erscheinens dort dankenswerterweise keine weiteren Personen aufhielten.  Die Fahrt wurde auf für einige noch unbekannten Trails fortgesetzt und führte über einen ersten knackigen kleinen Anstieg Richtung Lohmar. Zunächst musste jedoch eine kurze und offenbar willkommene Zwangspause eingelegt werden, da ein kleiner Dorn den Weg durch Axel´s Vorderreifen gefunden hatte und die Luft aus diesem schlagartig entweichen ließ. Im Anschluß ging´s weiter über Lohmar an der Soccerhalle vorbei nach Donrath. Hier wollte der Tourguide die Anwesenden eigentlich kurz versammeln und auf den bevorstehenden Anstieg hoch nach Wielpütz vorbereiten. Die Meute war jedoch nicht zu halten und der Tourguide konnte sich als Schlußlicht davon überzeugen, wie sich alle bravourös den wirklich steilen Hang hinaufkämpften. Hoffentlich sind die Bilder von [email protected] alle etwas geworden und können die erbrachten Anstrengungen ausreichend würdigen. Oben in Wielpütz angekommen war nun etwa die Hälfte der Strecke zurückgelegt. Nicht zuletzt wegen der deutlich wahrnehmbaren Landluft dort oben setze die Gruppe ihren Weg sehr zügig fort und nahm die schnelle Abfahrt runter Richtung Agger. Unterhalb von Altenrath fuhren wir dann an der Agger entlang Richtung Lohmar in die Wahner Heide. Wir verabschiedeten kurz hintereinander Axel und die beiden Stefans und setzen nach kurzer Beratung den ursprünglich geplanten Tourverlauf Richtung Eremitage fort. Nach der viel zu kurzen Abfahrt von dort folgte nun der letzte recht moderate Anstieg hoch zum Telegrafen. Wir nutzen die herrliche Aussicht zu einem Erinnerungsfoto, die Ronald sicherlich in Kürze hier einstellen wird. Dann ging´s zurück über einige flowige Trails, am Aggerstadion vorbei Richtung Siegburg, wo wir kurz nach 18 Uhr und nach gut 50 km und etwas über 600 hm wieder am Ausgangspunkt eintrudelten.

Mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht, mit Euch zusammen auf Tour zu gehen. Hoffe, dass das Tempo für alle Teilnehmer akzeptabel war und das ihr ebenfalls Freude an der Tour hattet. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir auch die nächste geplante Tour wieder so zahlreich unter die Stollenreifen nehmen können. 

Viele Grüße!

Peter


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Mai 2008)

Danke an Peter (petejupp) für die gekonnt zusammengestellte Tour - sehr abwechslungsreich und mit vielen flowigen Trails in für mich meist neuem Gebiet. Mit vielen bekannten, aber auch einigen neuen Gesichtern. Gerne wieder einmal!

Der später am HCM hinzugekommene Biker war übrigens Christoph (Bikenstoffel).


----------



## ronald-s77 (12. Mai 2008)

Hey zusammen
also das war heut wieder eine richtig geile TOUR mit Ecken die ich noch nicht kannte... He aber heut abend bin ich aber doch ganz schön platt.
so ich hoff mal das daß jetzt mit den pic´s klappt...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/97558
Also Danke für die schöne Tour und schöne Grüße Ronald


----------



## Razzor (12. Mai 2008)

Ich war schon so oft in der Heide, hab aber noch nie ne größere Gruppe von MTB´lern gesehen als zwei Jungs auf dem Bike. 
Andauernd sehe ich hier Bilder mit massen von MTB´lern in der Heide, aber vor Ort ist es leer  
Ich glaub ich bin in der falschen Heide unterwegs 

Starte immer in der Wahner Heide von Porz-Eil (Leidenhausen) und dann gehts einmal rum um den Airport bis zum Telegraphenberg. 
Ich glaube die Runde ist nicht so beliebt unter MTB´lern


----------



## ronald-s77 (12. Mai 2008)

Hey Razzor
ich bin auch schon öfter die Strecke gefahren wie du aber so eine große Gruppe wie die von heute ist mir da auch noch nie begegnet...


----------



## bibi1952 (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Peter,
super, dass Du die Bike&Run-Tour wieder so erfolgreich aufleben lässt.  Ich wäre gerne mitgefahren, war aber verhindert. 
Wenn´s die Zeit erlaubt, unterstütze ich Dich und setze auch mal eine neue Bike&Run-Tour (Wahnbachtalsperrenumrundung) ins LMB.
VG Werner


----------



## Kalinka (13. Mai 2008)

*Ne, war das schön!*
Ein dickes Danke und ein noch dickeres Lob an Peter, der die riesige Truppe super zusammengehalten hat. Tolle Streckenführung, aber zu kurz...da mußte ich abends noch am Rhein 10 km dranhängen (zur Strandbar und zurück)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (13. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Ne, war das schön!*
> Ein dickes Danke und ein noch dickeres Lob an Peter, der die riesige Truppe super zusammengehalten hat. Tolle Streckenführung, aber zu kurz...da mußte ich abends noch am Rhein 10 km dranhängen (zur Strandbar und zurück)



Du weisst ja wo du mitfahren kannst wenn du dich unterfordert fühlst ...  


Auch von mir ein Lob an Peter   ich fahre jetzt schon seit meinem 14. Lebenjahr MTB in der Wahner Heide und es macht immer wieder Spass, gerade wenn die Gruppe es zulässt. Den Anstieg nach Wielpütz habe ich zwar in Vergangenheit immer als Abfahrt genutzt aber alles in allem ne super Tour.


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Mai 2008)

Auch ich möchte mich meiner Vorredner/in  anschließend. War eine sehr schöne  und Abwechslungsreiche Tour durch die Wälder . Peter mach weiter so und ich bin wieder dabei  .

Hier die Auswertung der Tour  es müssen etwar 28 km ( An sowie Abfahrt ) sowie ca. 100 hm abgezogen werden.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (14. Mai 2008)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Vielen Dank für die Super Tour, ich als Neuling hab meine Beine ganz schön gespürt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Mai 2008)

So Leute habe mir für Sonntag mal wieder etwas überlegt  . Diesmal ist der Trailanteil etwas größer . 
Also wer Lust hat fährt die Trailige Runde einfach mit


----------



## Kalinka (15. Mai 2008)

*Erste!*


----------



## <JoKo> (15. Mai 2008)

ich bin auch dabei

aber habt gnade, ich bin schon längere zeit keine Berge mehr hochgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2008)

Sach ma Sven?!

Geht das auch am Samstag?


----------



## Campari79 (15. Mai 2008)

Bin auch wieder dabei.  

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sach ma Sven?!
> 
> Geht das auch am Samstag?



Schinderhannes???


----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Schinderhannes???



Ja, Du auch?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, Du auch?



Yep. Da kann ich Dir (wie in Betzdorf) wieder den Rücken frei treten    

Wir kommen aber erst SO morgens angereist.

Bis SO Manni


----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Yep. Da kann ich Dir (wie in Betzdorf) wieder den Rücken frei treten
> 
> Wir kommen aber erst SO morgens angereist.
> 
> Bis SO Manni



Hast Du gut gemacht  

Ich frag mich nur wer mich am Tennisplatz umgehauen hat ...  

Ich hab da ja so'n Verdacht   ...... Becci


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wer mich am Tennisplatz umgehauen hat ...
> 
> Ich hab da ja so'n Verdacht   ...... Becci





Wenn Du auf ein stehendes Hindernis getroffen bist... 
Sonst kann ich dir nicht helfen bei der Suche


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sach ma Sven?!
> 
> Geht das auch am Samstag?



Sorry , Samstag bin ich wieder in Hennef und Umgebung unterwegs Such und Find Tour


----------



## bibi1952 (16. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So Leute habe mir für Sonntag mal wieder etwas überlegt  . Diesmal ist der Trailanteil etwas größer .
> Also wer Lust hat fährt die Trailige Runde einfach mit



Viel Spass im Wenigerbachtal . 
Ist bis auf den einen Baum voll durchgängig fahrbar. 

Wir haben haben letzten Sonntag den Trail vom Seelscheider Sportplatz bis zur Naafbachtalausfahrt in Kreuznaaf mit einem 18-Schnitt gemeistert.
Flow ohne Ende 
VG Werner


----------



## Udo1 (16. Mai 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Viel Spass im Wenigerbachtal .
> Ist bis auf den einen Baum voll durchgängig fahrbar.
> 
> Wir haben haben letzten Sonntag den Trail vom Seelscheider Sportplatz bis zur Naafbachtalausfahrt in Kreuznaaf mit einem 18-Schnitt gemeistert.
> ...


Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Mai 2008)

*16 Leute*   
da muss ich mal wieder einen Zettel mitnehmen   um mir alle Namen zu merken


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *16 Leute*
> da muss ich mal wieder einen Zettel mitnehmen   um mir alle Namen zu merken



Mach `nen Screenshot von der Teilnehmerliste, ist einfacher


----------



## Kalinka (18. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *16 Leute*
> da muss ich mal wieder einen Zettel mitnehmen   um mir alle Namen zu merken



*20 Leute* und davon 95% nette.
Tolle Strecke, tolles Guiding, tolle Abkürzung (Danke an Jörg), tolles Wetter, toller Biergarten...Schön war es Sven, es hat mir den Sonntag versüßt. Wir sehen uns Dienstag???


----------



## ultra2 (18. Mai 2008)

Schöne Tour, nette Mitfahrer/innen und als erste den Milchkaffee auf dem Tisch. 

Kurzum optimale Tour. Danke


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo Sven,
auch von mir vielen Dank für die schöne Tour! Es ist doch immer wieder schön op de scheel sik ( schreibt man das so, bin in Mundart nicht sehr gut) zu fahren. Das Umstricken der Tour des Co-Guides war auch sehr erfreulich.Ne , wat war dat schön!
Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## MrGoodGuy (18. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *20 Leute* und davon 95% nette.
> Tolle Strecke, tolles Guiding, tolle Abkürzung (Danke an Jörg), tolles Wetter, toller Biergarten...Schön war es Sven, es hat mir den Sonntag versüßt. Wir sehen uns Dienstag???



Wer war denn die 5%???  

Im Ernst: sehr schöne Tour, danke an den Guide, und danke an die anderen fürs verständnisvolle Warten 

@ redfraggle
"schäl sick" 

Schönen Jroß
Dieter


----------



## Kalinka (18. Mai 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Wer war denn die 5%???
> 
> Im Ernst: sehr schöne Tour, danke an den Guide, und danke an die anderen fürs verständnisvolle Warten



Du nicht  . 
Wieso warten? War doch als langsame Tour ausgeschrieben...wir brauchten die Pausen


----------



## MrGoodGuy (18. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Du nicht  .
> Wieso warten? War doch als langsame Tour ausgeschrieben...wir brauchten die Pausen



Okay, da will ich nicht weiter insistieren  

Ausschreibung und Wirklichkeit klaffen zuweilen auseinander - aber wie ich auch schon dem Guide gesagt habe: Es war absolut okay, wenn auch fahrtechnisch (und nur das) für mich am Limit - auch bedingt durch einige Dinge an der Hardware, die ich beim oder bis zum nächsten Mal ändern muß


----------



## Rote Laterne (18. Mai 2008)

Schließe mich meinen Vorschreibern an: 

Danke für die schöne Tour: gutes Wetter, tolle Landschaft, feine Trails etc.....

Ich bin beim nächsten Mal sicher wieder mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campari79 (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

schöne Trails, guter Guide ( ist nicht so leicht mit so vielen ) und wieder ein paar nette Leute getroffen.
Bin gerne wieder dabei. 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Tazz (18. Mai 2008)

*Was soll ich dazu sagen  
*
20 Leute  große und kleine ........





Sehr schöne Tour mit netten wegen  die dann doch etwas Technik bedurften  sehr netten Leuten, viel gute Laune und sehr angenehmen Wetter  zwei Pannen und wenig schlamm und Matsch  ...... die aber nur die Damen heute hinbekommen haben  

*Sven haste jut gemacht   Danke dafür *


----------



## Konfuzius (18. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank an Sven! 
Da hast Du eine sehr schöne Tour hinbekommen  

Hier ein paar Eindrücke:

(Fast) alle zusammen:





Eine Tour in herrlicher Gegend...









... und mit schönen, teils kniffligen Trails gespickt.





















Und trotz Pannen ...





... eine sehr nette Veranstaltung mit netten Mitfahrern ...





... und obligatorischem Abschluß  





Demnächst gerne wieder!  

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. Mai 2008)

Sehr schöne Route gewählt, Sven! Massig flowige Trails . Und sehr schön zu beobachten, die Rücksichtnahme auf jeden Anderen und die Hilfsbereitschaft! Hat wieder alles gepaßt zu einem entspannten Nachmittag . 
Der Dank auch von unserer Seite.

@ultra² Jens, ...denk' drüber nach, so einen guten Tausch... das ist Kult!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Mai 2008)

*Tourbericht :zur Trailhaltigen Runde um das Naafbach/Wenigerbachtal ( Natur pur)*
Also wo soll ich anfangen   ach ja heute am bedeckten Sonntag trafen sich sehr viele Leute am Wahlscheider Forum um eine Runde mit mir zu fahren. Als ich um 12:00 Uhr heute Mittag noch reingeschaut habe waren doch ( 16 ) Leute angemeldet  . Oh man so viele waren noch nie gekommen ( liegt wohl am Wort â TrailhaltigÂ´â was  ) . Eingetragen und gekommen waren 
Kalinka		= Karin 
Campari79	= Marco 
ronald-s77	= Ronald 
Rote Laterne	= Lissy 
Redfraggle	= Barbara 
Zwergenwerfer	= Sebastian 
CaptainFuture79	= Ingo 
MrGoodGuy	= Dieter 
Chilli-babe	= Renata 
inimtb		= Ines 
Cheetah		= Frank 
Andreas-MTB	= Andreas 
Tazz		= Renate 
ultra2 		= Jens
Konfuzius		= Ralf
Nicht angemeldet aber auch gerne gesehen waren 

Schnegge	= JÃ¶rg
Race4Hills	= Jens
???????		= Ines
???????		= Bernd 

Und ich fÃ¼hrte die Meute an 

Kettenfresser	= Sven 

BastiBO hatte sich wieder angemeldet 

, nachdem ich schon am Start leicht den Ã¼berblick verloren hatte  machten sich doch tatsÃ¤chlich ( 20 )  *ja zwanzig Leute*  auf den Weg . Los ging es den bekannten Weg Richtung âKreuznaafâ , dabei wurde schon mal der Biergarten gesichtet . Aber die Belohnung kommt ja erst am Schluss nicht wahr 

. In Kreuznaaf ging es den Berg hoch anschlieÃend wieder runter und wieder hoch ( Ã¼ber Schotter ) nach âDeesemâ . Das Ãrtchen wurde durchfahren und weiter ging es Richtung âWenigerbachâ. Die Abfahrt dorthin war nicht gerade leicht   und der Matsch verschÃ¤rfte die Sache sogar noch. Nachdem alle heil unten ankommen waren, ging es weiter unter BÃ¤umen hindurch  an BÃ¤chen hinÃ¼ber  und an BÃ¤umen vorbei  immer Richtung âSeelscheidâ . Die zwei Wiesenabschnitte mit den dazugehÃ¶rigen BrÃ¼cken wurden trocken Ã¼berwunden . Das letzte TeilstÃ¼ck an der KlÃ¤ranlage vorbei erwies sich doch als schwierige Stelle ,  da der Guide plÃ¶tzlich nur mit der hÃ¤lfte der Leute am Ausgang stand. Aber dank Handyortung ( danke Renate )  wurde der Rest wieder eingefangen und zum Ausgang geleitet. 

Hier wurde kurz pausiert. AnschlieÃend ging es den Berg hinauf nach âRippertâ und von dort ging es Ã¼ber Waldwege an Pferdekoppeln vorbei nach Rengert . Auf diesem Weg hatte sich der Defektteufel rein geschlichen und Lissy war hinten plÃ¶tzlich Drucklos. Aber Dank Frank und Jens ( nicht du der andere  ) wurde der Reifen in Rekordzeit wider flott gemacht. JÃ¶rg hatte noch zwei Leutchen aufgegabelt ich glaube von HighLifeCruiser , aber die mussten in die andere Richtung. Kurz danach wurde es wieder trailig und Bernd fuhr unerschrocken vor  .  Das erste TeilstÃ¼ck gemeistert , schlug im weiten Verlauf der Defektteufel  wieder zu . Diesmal war Renata dran. Hier wurde der Reifen vom, Guide persÃ¶nlich gewechselt und auf Druck gebraucht. 

Jetzt ging es wieder in Wenigerbachtal hinab zur BachÃ¼berquerung. Hier hatte der Guide eigentlich vor die Rampe wieder rauf zu fahren , aber dank JÃ¶rgs ( der andere )  Einwand  wurde ein Trail angesteuert der dem Guide vÃ¶llig ungekannt war . Unterhalb von âDeesemâ stuckte der uns wieder hinaus. Kurz die Abfahrt genommen ging es runter in den nÃ¤chsten Trailabschnitt. Aus dieser Abschnitt wurde trotz der Hindernisse ( fÃ¼r manche zumindest  ) glÃ¤nzend gemeistert. Jetzt stand der letzte Anstieg auf dem Programm und dann ging es nur noch Bergab bzw. gerade zum Biergarten  . Unterwegs dorthin wollte sich der Defektteufel  wieder einschleichen aber diesmal sprang nur die Kette ab. Im Biergarten wurden auf Grund des kÃ¼hlen Wetter teilweise warme GetrÃ¤nke serviert und nachdem alle bezahlt hatten ging es zum Ausgangpunkt zurÃ¼ck wo alle heil ankamen. 
Ich hoffe ich habe keinen Konditionell/ Fahrtechnisch Ã¼ber bzw. unterfordert . Wenn ja tut es mir leid . und ich belobe Besserung. 

*Fazit:*
-20 Leute nicht schlecht kann so weitergehen  , aber ich brauche doch dann eine Backguide  
-Keinen Verloren / Keiner GestÃ¼rzt / Keiner Tod :hÃ¼pf:
-Wetter hÃ¤tte besser sein kÃ¶nnen wenigstens war es nicht am Regnen 
-Muss doch noch etwas die Trails frei rÃ¤umen  
-Defektteufelbefall war recht hoch hoffentlich liegt das nicht am Guide  
-Fotos bitte an Team III wenden , ich glaube die haben genug gemacht 
-Langsam kommt Udo 1 Feeling auf , das muss so weitergehen  
-Sehr nett Unterhalten und viel gequatscht 

Daten siehe Auswertung es mÃ¼ssen ca. 3 km und 120 hm bergab abgezogen werden da der Guide eine Anfahrt hatte und schon im Biergarten ( 100 m vom Treffpunkt ) die Aufzeichnung aus versehen beendet hat. 
Also ca. 26,2 km Strecke und 430 hm bergauf und 430 bergab ( angaben ohne GewÃ¤hr ) 





P.S. 
Die Anmerkungen von Team III speziell Renate werde ich Ã¼berdenken ( Nicht angemeldet ein Bier fÃ¼r den Guide bzw. vor dem Guide fahren ein Kasten Bier fÃ¼r den Guide ) . Damit wÃ¤re ich nicht mehr im Stande gewesen heute nach Hause :kotz: zu finden und diesen Bericht zu verfassen.  Ach nee nur Spass  

P.P.S 
Rad wiegt ( mit Schloss und StÃ¤nder ) sagenhafte 15,4 kg . Wo kommt das alles her ??? Kein Spass


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> .....
> Wir sehen uns Dienstag???



Wenn das Wetter stimmt bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (18. Mai 2008)

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die tolle Runde. War eine super Tour.


----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter stimmt bin ich dabei



Was ist denn am Dienstag???   









     

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Mai 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Was ist denn am Dienstag???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ich glaube da wollte einer vom Aggerstadion aus fahren


----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ich glaube da wollte einer vom Aggerstadion aus fahren



Ich freu mich.  
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (18. Mai 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich freu mich.
> Grüße
> Klaus



Überhaupt...wo warst DU heute!!! Nicht das ich einen persönlichen Backguide gebraucht hätte (ich fahre jetzt auch schon mal in der Mitte, das therapeutische Biken zahlt sich aus ) , aber da fehlte doch was!!!
Morgen packe ich den Campingkram fürs lange WE in Oranje, dann habe ich Dienstag Zeit.

@zwergenwerfer
Möchtest Du mit?


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (18. Mai 2008)

Bin leider dienstlich involviert, aber vielen Dank für das Angebot.


----------



## Redking (18. Mai 2008)

Ich war hier und es war .rsch kalt, nass und nebelig. 






Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ronald-s77 (18. Mai 2008)

* Hallo Sven und an alle die heute die Tour mit gemacht haben 

danke an den Guide Sven  war wieder eine sehr geile Tour hat wieder viel SPASS gemacht ... wieder super nette Leute die mitgefahren sind einfach nur TOLL

Gruß Ronald*


----------



## Kalinka (19. Mai 2008)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Bin leider dienstlich involviert, aber vielen Dank für das Angebot.


Das ist schlecht für Dich.
Dann behaupte ich hier mal, daß ich mit dem Rad anreise...kann ja keiner überprüfen 

@Klaus
Wo ist "hier"?


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schöne Tour! Hat mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht!

Konnte nur leider nicht alle kennenlernen. Zu viele Single-Trails 

Bis hoffentlich bald.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Mai 2008)

Danke für die netten Worte und das viele Lob.  
Für Samstag habe ich mal wieder etwas reingestellt Tour rund um und durch Lohmar also eintragen und mitfahren !!! 

Am Sonntag fahre ich wieder in Hennef  was rum .


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ... mit dem Rad anreise...kann ja keiner überprüfen .....


Dann muss ich deinen Tacho mal überprüfen ob das stimmt


----------



## Kalinka (19. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Dann muss ich deinen Tacho mal überprüfen ob das stimmt


Bin doch Techn. Assistentin, den manipulier ich Dir mit links.
Oder ich vergess ihn, soll ja gewissen Leuten schon mal passiert sein, munkelt man!
Bis morgen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Mai 2008)

Bei meinem Höhenmesser sah das nicht so aus 
Viel Spass morgen euch allen!
Manni


----------



## Kalinka (19. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Höhenmesser sah das nicht so aus
> Viel Spass morgen euch allen!
> Manni


Also wirklich, musst Du mir jetzt in den Rücken fallen...
Aber meinen KANN ich manipulieren!!!
Aber ok, ich komme mit dem Rad, bin gerade so gut in Fahrt.


----------



## ronald-s77 (19. Mai 2008)

He Sven 

also das klingt ja wieder supi  da würd ich gern wieder mit am Start sein...
Aber ich bin ja auf ein anderem Event (D  die Nordschleife ruft  )) deswegen wünsch ich Euch dann viel SPASS.... 

Gruß Ronald


----------



## Kalinka (19. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Worte und das viele Lob.
> Für Samstag habe ich mal wieder etwas reingestellt Tour rund um und durch Lohmar also eintragen und mitfahren !!!
> 
> Am Sonntag fahre ich wieder in Hennef  was rum .


Bin in Oranje, quasi hohenmeterbefreit für ein langes WE. Gott sei Dank, so viel schöne Touren am WE...da könnte ich mich gar nicht entscheiden 
Aber nächstes mal wieder gerne


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Mai 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Wer war denn die 5%???
> 
> Im Ernst: sehr schöne Tour, danke an den Guide, und danke an die anderen fürs verständnisvolle Warten
> 
> ...



Danke für die Korrektur, sieht auch so viel schöner aus!
Schönen Abend
viele Grüße Barbara


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Mai 2008)

Klaus mal wieder eine sehr nette Tour durch die Heide  . Auch die Trail an der Agger waren trocken   erheblich besser zu fahren als damals. Und um das letzte Stück brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen nach 10x fahren + Brett und schon ist der nächste Trail eröffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Mai 2008)

Für alle die es bis Samstag nicht aushalten können biete ich eine schöne gemütliche Feiertagstour an . Also Gute Laune mitbringen und mitfahren  



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Worte und das viele Lob.
> Für Samstag habe ich mal wieder etwas reingestellt Tour rund um und durch Lohmar also eintragen und mitfahren !!!
> 
> Am Sonntag fahre ich wieder in Hennef  was rum .


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Für alle die es bis Samstag nicht aushalten können biete ich eine schöne gemütliche Feiertagstour an . Also Gute Laune mitbringen und mitfahren



N´Abend, ja wunderbar! Bin dabei!
Wünsche gute Nacht und bis Donnerstag.
Viele Grüße 
Barbara


----------



## Redking (20. Mai 2008)

*Biketreffbericht vom 20.05.2008*




Heute um 18 Uhr fanden sich mehrere Biker ein. Um den Leihenweiher herum am Telegrafenberg vorbei runter zum Stellweg. Von dort aus über den Pfützentrail zum Wellentrail. Wir beobachten das Airborne Warning and Control System im Landeanflug.



 Weiter durch die leerstehende Kaserne bis nach Altenrath.



Dort Richtung Aggerdownhill. Über die Aggertrails bis zur Aggerbrücke. Dort beobachte ich das meine Tourteilnehmer Excelente Schauspieler sind.


 
Bis dorthin legten wir 22 Kilometer zurück. Dezimiert führen wir noch bis zum Trerichsweihertrail und auf der Anderen Seite die Aggertrails bis Lohmar. Den Radweg entlang und den Aggerdownhill wieder hoch bis zum Fliegenberg. Dann noch den Downhügel bis kurz vors Aggerstadion.
Das waren dann 34 Kilometer als wir gegen 21 Uhr zurück waren.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer.





@KettenSven
Muss aber mal die Säge an den querliegenden Baum ansetzen damit es ein Trail wird. 

Teilnehmer:
Andreas MTB
Kalinka
Kettenfresser
Seven-Hornets


Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (21. Mai 2008)

Schön wars und hat Spaß gemacht! Nur sympathische Menschen (nett darf ich ja nicht schreiben).
Zwar fühlte ich mich nach der Anfahrt+Tour+Rückfahrt mit alles in allem ca. 60 km ziemlich platt. Aber ich konnte prima durchschlafen, wenn das mal kein Therapieerfolg ist.
Bis Dienstag


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Für alle die es bis Samstag nicht aushalten können biete ich eine schöne gemütliche Feiertagstour an . Also Gute Laune mitbringen und mitfahren



Schade klappt bei mir nicht. Wäre gerne mitgefahren


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (22. Mai 2008)

War mal wieder ne super Tour mit super Trails. Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo Sven,

immer wieder schön mit Dir zu fahren. Coole Tour, nette Mitfahrer und die Sonne ließ sich ja ab und an auch mal blicken.
Danke nochmal!
Bis zum nächsten mal!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Mai 2008)

Hey Sven,
auch wenn du das versprochene Tempo  nicht einhalten konntest, war es doch eine sehr abwechslungsreiche und für mich spannende Tour. Danke auch an die netten MitfahrerIn und hoffe ihr nehmt mich nochmal mit  
Liebe Grüße  
Manni

P.S. keiner hat Fotos gemacht


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Mai 2008)

*Tourbericht : Drei Fluss/Bach Tour âLight(er)â*

Bei angenehmen 20Â°C trafen sich heute am Wahlscheider Forum folgende Personen um am Feiertag eine schÃ¶ne gemÃ¼tliche Runde zu drehen . Mir dabei war 

Redfraggle 	= Barbara
robikhan 		= Robin
Andreas-MTB 	= Andreas
seven-hornets 	= Achim 
Anfaenger64 	= Manni
Zwergenwerfer 	= Sebastian 

Und der Guide 
Kettenfresser	= Sven

Als ich am Treffpunkt eintraf wartete schon etliche Leute auf mich. PÃ¼nktlich ging es los und wir rollten uns an der Agger Richtung âSchloss Auelâ ein . Aber was war da,   plÃ¶tzlich stand die Truppe , Robin hatte sich eine Zerrung  und ich hoffe nur eine Zerrung  zugezogen und fuhr zum Startpunkt zurÃ¼ck . Gute Besserung von mir aus!! Weiter ging es dezimiert nach âNeuhonrathâ Hier stand der erste Trail auf dem Programm. Eine kurze Einweisung wurde gegeben . Weiter ging es Ã¼ber den Trail und der SclÃ¼sselstelle die von zweien halb gemeistert wurde . Weiter ging es an der Schule vorbei nach âOverathâ. Kurz Ã¼ber die StraÃe in den Wald wartete doch schon der zweite Trail der uns sehr nahe am Wasser vorbei fÃ¼hrte und teilweise noch Schlamm auswies ( Manche Bezahlen dafÃ¼r  ). Kurz danach wartete der dritten Trailabschnitt der uns am âMarienstollenâ wieder entlieÃ. Die SchlÃ¼sselstelle  wurde von fast allen glÃ¤nzend gemeistert  ( Da muss der Guide noch viel Ã¼ben  )  Dann kam der lange Anstieg zuerst Ã¼ber Schotter und das letzte StÃ¼ck wurden die Reifen mit Teer belohnt . Oben an der Kirche in âMarialindenâ wurde pausiert , und dabei mal eben so die hintere Bremsaufnahmen gerichtet ( Achim der SchrauberkÃ¶nig  aber ohne GewÃ¤hr nicht war  ) Weiter ging es Ã¼ber Trailartige Wege zur âBlindenaafer MÃ¼hleâ.  Dieser Weg fÃ¼hrte uns in das Naafbachtal, was wir trotz der Hindernisse  von Toren, Ã¼ber Gatter, und BÃ¤ume Achtung KopfhÃ¶he  !!!  ) glÃ¤nzend gemeistert wurde. Immer schÃ¶n an der Naaf entlang ging es unterhalb von âHollâ  wieder aufwÃ¤rts. In âHollâ Ã¼ber die Wiesen und kurz Ã¼ber StraÃe nach âKuckenbachâ ( Links, links komisch alle hatte rechts verstanden  ) . Und wieder ins Naafbachtal hinab . An der âIngersauler MÃ¼hleâ vorbei wurde das restliche Naafbachtal in die RÃ¤der genommen
.Aber die Meute hatte noch Hunger nach Trail . Also wurde der Abschlusstrail der letzten Tour angefahren . Unterwegs hatte es doch der Achim erwischt der plÃ¶tzlich ohne Antriebskette da stand  . Aber Achim wÃ¤re nicht Achim wenn er auch dieses Problem nicht im Handumdrehen gelÃ¶st hÃ¤tte:hÃ¼pf:. Kurz den letzten kleinen Berg hoch ging es am Biergarten ( keiner wollte wohl was trinken ) zum Wahlscheider Forum zurÃ¼ck . Noch etwas gequatscht und die Teilnehmer fuhren nach Hause.

Fazit:
- Wetter war Bedeckt aber es was warm. 
- Die angegebenen Kilometer/Stunde habe ich wieder etwas Ã¼berschritten ( 11-12 km/h waren ausgeschrieben / Netto km/h waren dann 14,34 / Brutto was es aber 8,87 !!! )   
- Wieder viel gequatscht  
- Wieder viele neue am Startpunkt !  
- Die Truppe reiz mich immer schneller zu fahren als gewollt . Ich muss mir wohl eine Peische zulegen. 

Daten siehe Auswertung , es mÃ¼ssen ca. 6 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt sowie Abfahrt ) 





P.S. Wie viel hast du denn drauf Andreas ???


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo Sven und alle, die sich heute den Nachmittag im Naafbachtal vertrieben haben . Sehr feine Runde, Sven, hast Du wieder hervorragend zusammen gestellt. Stimmung war gut, Wetter war optimal, was will man mehr?? .. richtig,, mehr Zeit. An der mangelte es mir letztendlich. Hat  mich gefreut und freue mich auf weitere Touren!

@ Sven: 78 Km|800Hm


----------



## ultra2 (22. Mai 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> @ Sven: 78 Km|800Hm



@Andreas - heute 33 Km/813Hm  - Gewonnen 
-Also braucht man mit dem gelben Rädchen zuviele Kilometer um hoch zu kommen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Mai 2008)

Aber ich habe mehr zu sehen bekommen als Du  (unterwegs).


----------



## ultra2 (22. Mai 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mehr zu sehen bekommen als Du  (unterwegs).



Nee, ich konnte weiter sehen. Fotobeweise siehe nebenan.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Mai 2008)

*schmunzel* woher willst Du wissen wie weit ich gucken konnte? Wir haben von den Höhen (Beweis Profil gleich nebenan ) bis in die Vordereifel geschaut. Anstatt anzugeben solltest Du mich mal teilhaben lassen an Euren Touren .


----------



## ultra2 (22. Mai 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ...Anstatt anzugeben solltest Du mich mal teilhaben lassen an Euren Touren .



Ich schätze so mitte Juni.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. Mai 2008)

Ich frag mich vor wem/was Ihr Angst habt, daß Ihr Euer Süppchen immer nur allein und im Verborgenen für Euch kocht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (23. Mai 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich frag mich vor wem/was Ihr Angst habt, daß Ihr Euer Süppchen immer nur allein und im Verborgenen für Euch kocht....



Wir kennen unsere Touren meist nicht und das Gebiet häufig nur wage. Wir besorgen uns einen Track (http://www.gps-tour.info/) und hoffen das er interessant ist oder wir sind eher explorermäßig unterwegs. Und wir können nichts anbieten was wir selber nicht kennen. Häufig genug verpassen wir irgendwelche Abzweigungen und müßen wieder zurück. Das geht mit vier Leuten die das Prozedre kennen, aber nicht in einer größeren Gruppe. Zudem werden die Tage und Startzeiten aufgrund von "Kinderdiensten" und anderer Verpflichtungen eher sehr kurzfristig entschieden. Aber wir arbeiten an einer "offiziellen Tour" die aber terminbedingt erst mitte Juni realisierbar ist.


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Mai 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> .... Aber wir arbeiten an einer "offiziellen Tour" die aber terminbedingt erst mitte Juni realisierbar ist.



Aber bitte *nicht *an diesen beiden Tage 

14.06.2008 Bike&Run Tour 
15.06.2008 Flow Tour im Naafbachtal mit Bibi


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo an alle, die sich bereits zur nächsten Tour am 31.05.08 angemeldet haben oder die Teilnahme geplant haben: hatte an diesem Wochenende unfreiwilligen, aber recht heftigen Kontakt mit trockener, harter Mutter Erde. Dabei haben sich eine Vielzahl feiner Dreckkörner mit offenbar großer Geschwindigkeit schmerzhaft, blutig und recht großflächig ihren Weg durch meine Haut unterhalb des linken Knies gebahnt. Befürchte, dass ich kommendes Wochenende kaum rund treten kann. Glücklicherweise ist mein Rädchen unbeschadet geblieben! Um eine etwaige kurzfrisitge Absage zu verhindern würde ich den Termin gerne auf das darauffolgende Wochenende verschieben. Teilt mir doch bitte mit, welcher Tag Euch lieber ist: der Samstag oder der Sonntag. Bin die komplette Tour am letzten Donnerstag nochmal nachgefahren: Teilnahme lohnt sich meiner Ansicht nach.
Bitte um Euer Verständnis!
Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Cheetah (25. Mai 2008)

Ich bring mal den Sven(Kettenfresser) ins Spiel, vielleicht könnte er guiden? 

@Petejupp, gute Besserung!


----------



## bibi1952 (25. Mai 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Teilt mir doch bitte mit, welcher Tag Euch lieber ist: der Samstag oder der Sonntag. Bin die komplette Tour am letzten Donnerstag nochmal nachgefahren: Teilnahme lohnt sich meiner Ansicht nach.
> Bitte um Euer Verständnis!
> Viele Grüße
> Peter



Hallo Peter,
gute Besserung.
am 07.06.2008, Samstag, ab 14:00 Uhr könnte ich mitfahren.
VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Mai 2008)

Peter ich hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes gute Besserung von mir aus !!!



Cheetah schrieb:


> Ich bring mal den Sven(Kettenfresser) ins Spiel, vielleicht könnte er guiden?
> 
> @Petejupp, gute Besserung!


Also in dieser Gegend kenne ich mich gar nicht aus  
-Ich könnte die Naafbachtaltour wieder ausschreiben oder die Tour zum kleinen Heckberg ( 50 km+650 km / 4-5 Std. Fahrzeit ) .
- Was ist den mit dem Andreas( Andreas-MTB) , Klaus ( Redking ) , Udo ( Sibby ) , oder Frank ( Cheetah )  kenne die sich da aus 
____________________________________________________________

@petejupp könnte am Sa 07.06.08


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. Mai 2008)

Habe den Termin auf den 07.06.08 geändert.
Danke für die Wünsche!
Peter


----------



## ultra2 (27. Mai 2008)

.


----------



## bibi1952 (27. Mai 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt Deine Anmeldung?



He,
kannste Werbung machen in deinem Tread.  
Wir haben unsere eigene Tour am gleichen Tag mit Peter als Guide

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (27. Mai 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> He,
> kannste Werbung machen in deinem Tread.
> Wir haben unsere eigene Tour am gleichen Tag mit Peter als Guide
> 
> VG Werner



Sorry habe ich wohl überlesen


----------



## Redking (27. Mai 2008)

*Biketreffbericht vom 27.05.2008*

*Sahara Biketreff! * 
Laut Wetterbericht haben wir Sahara Wetter!

Na was muss beim Biketreff her *"Sand"*




Komischerweise kam das bei den Mitfahren nicht wirklich gut an.



Gut nach dem Sand sind wir noch was über die Trails gefahren. Ganz ohne geht es in der Heide ja doch nicht!



 



Nach einer Abfahrt hat dann die Schlange zugebissen und es hat gezischt. Nach erfolgreicher Reparatur ging es dann wieder zurück um die weit mit dem Rad Angereiste wieder am Aggerstadion abzusetzen.




Die Verblieben wollten noch etwas fahren. Wieder mal den Berg hoch. Dort wollte ich den Uphillberg mal wieder bezwingen.
Leider habe ich nur meinen Freilauf bezwungen.  Als ich dann ohne Antrieb wieder mit den Anderen zum Aggerstadion rollte schaffte ich es eine Sperrklinke zu überzeugen wieder einzuklinken.
So konnte ich nach Verabschiedung selbst nach hause fahren. Ich durfte halt bloß nicht aufhören zu treten.

Ein paar Daten:
Tourlänge: ca. 19 Kilometer.
Fahrzeit: ca. 1:20 Stunden (ohne An- und Abfahrt)
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: ca.14 Km/H

Danke an die Mitfahrer/innen.


----------



## Kalinka (28. Mai 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> [B...Komischerweise kam das bei den Mitfahren nicht wirklich gut an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schön war es TROTZ Sand!
Ich hatte einen laaangen, schweren Heimweg, trotz Doping mit gefrorenem Milchprodukt.
Nach 70 km und 450 Hm dürfte ich erstmal meine Heizungsanlage dazu bringen heiß duschen zu dürfen.
Nächste Woche wieder, damit ich im Training beleibe 
Dein Freilauf ist kaputt? Na Du hast ja noch Ausweichmöglichkeit


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Nach 70 km und 450 Hm dürfte ich erstmal meine Heizungsanlage dazu bringen heiß duschen zu dürfen.:



RESPEKT!!! 
(für Beides)



Kalinka schrieb:


> Nächste Woche wieder, damit ich im Training beleibe



*froi*


----------



## Razzor (28. Mai 2008)

Bin morgen in der Heide unterwegs. Fange Porz-Leidenhausen an und fahre bis ca Troisdorf. Vielleicht sieh man sich


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Mai 2008)

Klaus was soll ich sagen mal wieder wunderbar deine Streckenführung  aber mit persönlich war etwas zuviel Sand und irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl das ich die steileren Anstiege berghoch und die flacheren bergab gefahren bin.  Na ja muss ja auch mal sein. 
Ich habe wieder eine viel zahl unbekannte Wege befahren und den einen Weg muss du aber noch ausbauen nicht war 

Das du dir den Freilauf an der Uphillprüfung geschrottest hast war bestimmen nicht Zufall sonst hätten wir Marco und Ronald nicht zufälligerweise am Treffpunkt getroffen ODER. 
Na ja die beiden wollten noch unbedingt zum HCM
Also habe ich die beiden durch Lohmar zum Eingang den HCM geleitet und schön Flowig ging es auch wieder runter die Verlängerung mit den beiden Sandstufen wurden genommen.  Anschließend sind wir 3 wieder durch die City Richtung Altenrath gefahren wo ich die beiden verabschiedete und mich auf dem Weg nach Hause machte . 

Daten siehe Auswertung wem diese etwas nützt ( Angaben ohne Gewähr )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Mai 2008)

Hier noch etwas für das Wochenende Interesse ist aber erst um 17:00 Uhr . Also Gemütliches Fahren wird garantiert


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. Mai 2008)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> []...Nun halten wir uns hart links und fahren über sehr schöne Waldwege bergan Richtung Tannentrail (wenn ich den wieder finde!)....[]
> Peter



Ich zeige Dir gern den Einstieg, wenn Du Hilfe brauchst. Sag einfach bescheit. Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## hama687 (29. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hier noch etwas für das Wochenende Interesse ist aber erst um 17:00 Uhr . Also Gemütliches Fahren wird garantiert



gib doch bitte mal eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung mit der Deutschen Bahn


----------



## Redking (29. Mai 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> gib doch bitte mal eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung mit der Deutschen Bahn



Hallo Alex, du musst die Bahn nach Overath nehmen und in Honrath aussteigen(S). Rest siehe Bild 





Okay du must runter nach Agger radeln und dann an der B484 den Radweg bis Wahlscheid nehmen.
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo Andreas, hallo Petejupp,


Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich zeige Dir gern den Einstieg, wenn Du Hilfe brauchst. Sag einfach bescheit. Weiterhin gute Besserung!


soll ich auch vorbeikommen und den Einstieg zeigen . Viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. Mai 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...soll ich auch vorbeikommen ...



Klar Udo, dann geb' ich Dir einen aus wenn Du das machst


----------



## Udo1 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo Andreas,


Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Klar Udo, dann geb' ich Dir einen aus wenn Du das machst


würde sooooooo gerne kommen , habe aber an diesem Tag, wie Du im LMB ersehen kannst, auch schon eine Tour im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt, die ist zwar nicht so Anspruchsvoll wie Eure, hat aber auch so ca. 85-90 km zu bieten. Zu der höchsten Erhebung in der Nähe von Halle an der Saale mit 250,4 m.


----------



## ronald-s77 (29. Mai 2008)

*Hey Sven

also Danke das Du dir noch die Zeit genommen hast uns Zwei nach Eurer Tour noch in den HCM zu begleiten...
Hat wieder viel Spass gemacht Danke... 

Gruß Ronald*


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. Mai 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> würde sooooooo gerne kommen , habe aber an diesem Tag, wie Du im LMB ersehen kannst, auch schon eine Tour im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt, die ist zwar nicht so Anspruchsvoll wie Eure, hat aber auch so ca. 85-90 km zu bieten. Zu der höchsten Erhebung in der Nähe von Halle an der Saale mit 250,4 m.



Woow Udo, das hat ja fast Sauerstoffgerät Charakter


----------



## Campari79 (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo Sven,

kann mich Ronald nur anschließen.
  für den Einsatz. Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Mai 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hier noch etwas für das Wochenende Interesse ist aber erst um 17:00 Uhr . Also Gemütliches Fahren wird garantiert



Da sich bis jetzt keiner angemeldet hat & und das Wetter nicht gut aussieht habe ich die Tour raus genommen und werde *NICHT *fahren
P.S. hier fängt es gerade wieder an zu schütten


----------



## Pepin (2. Juni 2008)

Morgen Dienstag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6564

Habe mein MTB wiedergefunden 
kleine Einrollrunde für das 24h Rennen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Bikerinnen und Biker!

Mein Vorhaben, diese Woche wieder auf´s Rad steigen zu können und am kommenden Samstag die Bike & Run Tour anzuführen, hat sich leider als Illusion erwiesen. Nach gestrigem Besuch beim Arzt war das Ergebnis leider negativ, und zwar in Form einer weiteren mindestens einwöchigen Zwangspause. Zu meinem großen Bedauern muss ich die Tour am 07.06.08 also erneut absagen. Auch die nächste Tour vom 14.06. würde ich gerne verschieben, da ich nach der verletzungsbedingten Unterbrechung erst mal wieder selbst in Tritt kommen möchte. Da ich in der darauffolgenden Woche zur Mountainbike-Weltmeisterschaft nach Italien reise werde ich frühestens wieder Ende Juni oder im Juli eine Tour anbieten können. Natürlich werde ich beide Touren später wieder ausschreiben.
Ich werde Euch rechtzeitig informieren und hoffe bis dahin auf Euer Verständnis.

Viele Grüße!

Peter


----------



## Pepin (3. Juni 2008)

gute besserung!


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juni 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> Morgen Dienstag:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6564
> 
> Habe mein MTB wiedergefunden
> kleine Einrollrunde für das 24h Rennen



Was  Pepin fährt im Sommer MTB   . 
Aber der Klaus fährt doch heute auch um 18:00 Uhr vom Aggerstadion aus Stoß doch einfach dazu 



petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Bikerinnen und Biker!
> 
> Mein Vorhaben, diese Woche wieder auf´s Rad steigen zu können und am kommenden Samstag die Bike & Run Tour anzuführen, hat sich leider als Illusion erwiesen. Nach gestrigem Besuch beim Arzt war das Ergebnis leider negativ, und zwar in Form einer weiteren mindestens einwöchigen Zwangspause. Zu meinem großen Bedauern muss ich die Tour am 07.06.08 also erneut absagen. Auch die nächste Tour vom 14.06. würde ich gerne verschieben, da ich nach der verletzungsbedingten Unterbrechung erst mal wieder selbst in Tritt kommen möchte. Da ich in der darauffolgenden Woche zur Mountainbike-Weltmeisterschaft nach Italien reise werde ich frühestens wieder Ende Juni oder im Juli eine Tour anbieten können. Natürlich werde ich beide Touren später wieder ausschreiben.
> Ich werde Euch rechtzeitig informieren und hoffe bis dahin auf Euer Verständnis.
> ...



Na Peter das hört sich nicht gut an , dann kurier dich schön in Ruhe aus und fand schön langsam wieder an ! GUTE BESSERUNG !!!
Ich zwar schade das du die Termine verschieben musst , aber da kann man nichts machen.

Wer plant dann jetzt was für Samstag  Runde um die Talsperre oder HCM oder WH 
_________________________________________________
P.S.
Es stehen wieder zwei Touren drin . Wer am Mittwoch Abend  noch nichts vorhat kann sich da hier bei mir eintragen 
und für Sonntag habe ich diese Tour drin stehen , KANN aber sein das ich diese auf Samstag verlege( wenn da keiner ne schöne Tour ansetzt )  und dann auch etwas mehr fahren werde so wie die Tour vor 3 Wochen etwa.


----------



## Campari79 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

auch von mir gute Besserung. 
@Kettenfresser: bau doch ne Tour für Samstag incl. HCM  

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Pepin (3. Juni 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Was  Pepin fährt im Sommer MTB   .
> Aber der Klaus fährt doch heute auch um 18:00 Uhr vom Aggerstadion aus Stoß doch einfach dazu



das ist mir aber dann zu spät, leider


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Juni 2008)

Mach Dir keinen Kopf Peter, 
Touren laufen nicht weg und haben die tolle Eigenschaft, ihre Qualität zu behalten. Daher... ob diesen Monat oder in 2 Monaten is' wurscht. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, sind es beides Udo1 Touren. Sowohl die eine, über Neunkirchen, bin ich damals mit ihm gefahren, als auch die andere, die eh' zur Homerunde zählt. Solltest Du Unterstützung brauchen, einfach melden.

Gute Besserung


----------



## Pepin (3. Juni 2008)

da sich keiner angemeldet hat warte ich nicht am treffpunkt
schönen tag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Sven,

Samstagtour, Samstagtour, Samstagtour!!!!!
Ich wäre dabei!
Viele Grüße Barbara


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Peter,


petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Bikerinnen und Biker!
> 
> Mein Vorhaben, diese Woche wieder auf´s Rad steigen zu können und am kommenden Samstag die Bike & Run Tour anzuführen, hat sich leider als Illusion erwiesen. Nach gestrigem Besuch beim Arzt war das Ergebnis leider negativ, und zwar in Form einer weiteren mindestens einwöchigen Zwangspause.....


 
auch von mir aus Sachsen-Anhalt gute Besserung .


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Udo und die Anderen!
Vielen Dank für die gern gelesenen Genesungswünsche. Freue ich mich wirklich sehr darüber!
Grüße
Peter


----------



## Redking (4. Juni 2008)

*Dienstag,  3. Juni 2008*

*Biketreffbericht vom 03.06.2008*



 


Sind leider heute mit Verspätung los, da gerade noch ein Mitfahrer am Treffpunkt eintraf. 
Es ging um den Leyenweiher zu Eremitage.
Dann den Schützenhaustrail und etwas im Waldpark gecruist.
Dann über den DN Trail in den Spicher Wald. Von dort in die Wahner Heide.



 


Ein Mitfahrer hatte ein Defekt am Schuh diesen begleiteten wir über den Stellweg bis nach Lohmar. Es gab dort kühle Getränke. Dann fuhren wir hoch zum Einstieg zum Ho Chi Minh. Einem Mitfahrer passierte an einer Schlüsselstelle ein kleines Missgeschick. Er verlor eine Tasche. Gut das wir nicht so weit weg waren so fuhren wir den Trail in de entgegengesetzte Richtung. Dann ging es runter in den Ort und es gab noch ein Eis.
Danke an Sven und Christoph für die Kulinarischen Genüsse. Auch an Marco und Achim einen Dank.
Ein paar Daten:
*Tourlänge:* ca. 29 Kilometer.
*Fahrzeit:* ca. 2:00 Stunden (ohne An- und Abfahrt)
*Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit:* ca.14,5 Km/H



Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Campari79 (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Klaus,

schöne Tour mit vielen tollen Trails.   Nächste Woche Dienstag gerne wieder.

@ Sven und Christoph: auch von mir ein großes Danke für die Verpflegung.  

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Juni 2008)

Klaus , was soll ich sagen mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour . Es waren wieder Wege dabei die mir völlig unbekannt waren. 
Danke auf dem edlen Spender für die kühlen Getränke . 
Ach ja vielen Dank das du meine großes Missgeschick nicht erwähnt hast.  Aber außer ein paar Prellungen und blauen Flecken habe nichts davon getragen, und die Tasche haben wir ja auch wieder  . 
So werde jetzt erstmal Rad putzen und heute Abend geht es gemütlich weiter !!!
Ach ja die Sonntagstour habe ich auf Samstag gelegt , eine schöne gemütliche Runde rund um LohmarTreffpunkt : !!!HIER !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikenstoffel (4. Juni 2008)

Danke für die schöne Tour und Danke an den Baumstamm der meinen Schuh   gekillt hat.

Kühle erfrischende Getränke   gibt es jederzeit immer wieder 

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Campari79 (4. Juni 2008)

Erster...

Danke für die nette Wegbeschreibung.  

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Redking (4. Juni 2008)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Tour und Danke an den Baumstamm der meinen Schuh   gekillt hat.
> 
> Kühle erfrischende Getränke   gibt es jederzeit immer wieder
> 
> ...



An welcher Stelle??? Bevor wir die Straße am Schützenhaus überquert haben???
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (4. Juni 2008)

Tja, war leider nicht dabei...Batterie alle, brauchte mal eine Pause.
Vielleicht war das auch besser so, was wohl mir passiert wäre?
Nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Juni 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle??? Bevor wir die Straße am Schützenhaus überquert haben???
> Grüße
> Klaus


Das war doch direkt am Leyenweiher da wo die kleine Wurzelauffahrt ist


----------



## Bikenstoffel (4. Juni 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das war doch direkt am Leyenweiher da wo die kleine Wurzelauffahrt ist



rischtisch


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. Juni 2008)

Danke nochmal an Sven für diese wunderbar trockene Feierabendtour gestern! Besonders der Biergarten hat mir gefallen, weil da der Gedanke an die "ambitionierten" KFL'er das Bierchen doppelt gut schmecken ließ!   

Wie angekündigt stelle ich auch mal eine Tour in unserer Heimat rein, in der Hoffnung dass jemand den weiten Weg nicht scheut Glaubt mir, es lohnt sich...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576

cu
Manni


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2008)

Erster


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Erster



Dein Benutzerbild von eben war irgendwie...aussagekräftiger


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Dein Benutzerbild von eben war irgendwie...aussagekräftiger



Iris meinte da erkennt man nix drauf  

Vielleicht braucht sie aber nur ne Brille?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Iris meinte da erkennt man nix drauf
> 
> Vielleicht braucht sie aber nur ne Brille?



Kommt drauf an was sie genau sehen will...aber ob das dann jugendfrei ist


----------



## Pepin (9. Juni 2008)

auch für die wahnerheide freunde
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=964


----------



## ronald-s77 (18. Juni 2008)

was ist denn los hier? seit bei Sven der Blitz eingeschlagen hat, hört und liest man auch nix mehr von dem oder. Haben die seine Leitung noch nicht wieder flott bekommen


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juni 2008)

ronald-s77 schrieb:


> was ist denn los hier? seit bei Sven der* Blitz *eingeschlagen hat, hört und liest man auch nix mehr von dem oder. Haben die seine Leitung noch nicht wieder flott bekommen



Ja Ronald wenn es das ja nur wäre , aber die T... hat die Sache nach 14 Tagen ja gelöst 
Aber leider ist etwas schlimmeres passiert  habe mich am 10.06 auf die Schnauze gelegt  und mich dabei eine Starke Rippenprellung  oder sogar Rippenbruch  zugezogen . So ein Mist jetzt heiß es erstmal pausieren


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juni 2008)

*Tourbericht(04.06.2008): Runde am und um das Naafbachtal sehr Verspätet dank ( T.. ) *

Diesmal eine gemütliche Mittwoch´s Abend Tour rund um das Naffbachtal. Dazu trafen sich 
Anfaenger64	= Manni
peter1bike	= Peter

Und der Guide 
Kettenfresser = Sven 

Treffpunkt war wie immer das Forum in Wahlscheid. Bibi1952 hatte noch abgesagt , also machten wir uns auf den Weg. Zuerst ging es über Asphalt Richtung Kreuznaaf. Dort warteten die ersten Ansteige auf uns anfangs aud Teer später auf Schotter ging es immer stetig bergauf nach Deesem. Hier wurde kurz der Natur gelauscht und weiter auf dem Bergrücken ging es über Schotter und Waldwegen Richtung Busch. Kurz danach war der höchste Punkt der Tour in Breitscheid . Den Trail zur Kläranlage wurde auf Grund der Abendlichen Gemütlichkeit ausgelassen . Jetzt den kurzen Anstieg an  Rippert hoch , und weiter nach Schmitten .Dort stürzten wir uns wieder ins Naafbachtal. Hier wurde dann pausiert und gemütlich zurückgerollt. Natürlich wurde am Biergarten gehalten und was gequatscht .  

Fazit:
- Erste Mittwochstour Guido verzeih mir 
- Leider viel zu schnell so glaubt man mir die Anfängertouren nicht 
- Wieder nette Leute da gewesen 
- Ich gelobe Besserung im punkto Geschwindigkeit. 

Daten siehe Auswertung ( An und Abfahrt müssen abgezogen werden )


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juni 2008)

*Tourbericht(07.06.2008): Runde um und durch Lohmar sehr verspätet ich weiß aber die ( T. ) hat ja so viiiel zu tun !!! *

bzw. HCM-R/DH-L-Teiche-WH-LW-Tele-SB-WH-Up/Down

Am heutigen bedeckten aber trockenen ( von oben zumindest )Samstag   trafen sich diesmal am Rammes Grünland folgende Personen 

Campari79 	= Marco
ronald-s77 	= Ronald
BulliOlli 		= Oliver
???		= Olaf ( aus dem Land der platten Berge ) 

Und der Verfasser 

Sven 	= Kettenfresser

Start der Tour war 14:00 Uhr . Also traf ich um zwanzig vor zwei dort ein. Aber es waren schon fast alle dort . Beim üben bzw. einrollen passierte dann das Unglück . Leider war das Kleidungsstück doch nicht so gut verarbeitet wie gedacht. So wurde kurzerhand Ersatz beschafft. Also ging es verspätet um 14:25 Uhr los. Zuerst wurde die Radwege unter die Räder genommen und über Teer ging es in den Lohmarer Wald hoch zum HCM. Unterwegs wurde der K-Trail mitgenommen der schon fast zugewachsen ist. So schraubten  wir uns langsam hoch und genossen die Sonne die sich ab und zu blicken ließ. Jetzt wurde es feucht das Wetter der letzten Woche hatte dazu beigetragen das der HCM etwas nasser war als üblich. Aber das hat dem Spaß keinen Abbruch getan. So ging es also schön flowig hinunter . Die Verlängerung ( +V ) und die Verlängerung von der Verlängerung ( +V V )  wurden bezwungen.  Anschließend habe ich das Grinsen aus den Gesichtern nicht mehr rausbekommen das half nur eins Höhenmeter. An der Hauptschule vorbei machten wir uns auf dem Weg zum R-DH . Dieser wurde befahren und schon Kehrte das Grinsen zurück. An den Teichen und Strassen vorbei ging es in die WH. Über eine schönen Trail ging es an der Historischen Stadtmauer vorbei . Kurz über die Agger fuhren wir zum Aggerstadion  und zum LW. Hier ím Schatten wurde pausiert und über Gott und Bike geredet. Weiter ging es um den LW rum und in die WH hinein. Kurz vor dem Telegraphenberg erblickten wir Andreas und Ines . Es wurde ein kleines Stück zusammen gefahren und am Telegrapg trennten uns unsere Wege wieder. Kurz die Aussichten genossen fuhren wir weiter über die SB zur Uphill- prüfung. Die Teilnehmer kriegten nicht genug davon aber nur runter und nicht rauf. Also wurde der Up zum Downhill umfunktioniert und die Anfahrt nach Lohmar direkt drangehangen. Jetzt rollten wir gemütlich an der Agger entlang zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.    

Fazit:
-	Wetter war Ok und das Wasser+Dreck von unten igitt   
-	Wieder viel gequatscht über dies und jenes  
-	HCM fahr ich immer wieder gerne . 


Daten siehe Auswertung , es müssen ca. 19 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt  sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## seven-hornets (21. Juni 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> J
> Aber leider ist etwas schlimmeres passiert  habe mich am 10.06 auf die Schnauze gelegt  und mich dabei eine Starke Rippenprellung  oder sogar Rippenbruch  zugezogen . So ein Mist jetzt heiß es erstmal pausieren



Da wünsch ich dann mal gute Besserung.

Möglicherweise könnte das hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4870980#post4870980

deine Genesung ja etwas beschleunigen

Gruß - Achim


----------



## Campari79 (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo Sven,

auch von mir gute Besserung.  Sieh zu das Du wieder schnell gesund wirst.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Ommer (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo Sven,

Rippenprellung und/oder -Bruch macht viel und lange Aua!

Ich wünsch dir baldige Besserung.

Morgen früh schau ich mir deinen Heckberg an .


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo Peter,

freut mich das es dir ein wenig besser geht und du an den schönen Touren teilnehmen kannst,freue mich wieder auf gemeinsame Fahrten durch den KF   
Mittwochsabends

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *Tourbericht(04.06.2008): Runde am und um das Naafbachtal sehr Verspätet dank ( T.. ) *
> 
> Diesmal eine gemütliche Mittwoch´s Abend Tour rund um das Naffbachtal. Dazu trafen sich
> Anfaenger64	= Manni
> ...


----------



## Kalinka (24. Juni 2008)

Hi Klaus,

bin heute nicht dabei...muss die Töpferöfen beschicken, damit die Kidis ihr Zeug vor den Ferien noch kriegen. Außerdem Afterjobparty heute abend. In den Ferien bin ich aber wieder regelmäßig dabei...bis Freitag.
LG
Karin


----------



## Redking (24. Juni 2008)

Na wärst besser mal mitgekommen haben Jens und Ines in der Talsperre getroffen.





Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Race4Hills (25. Juni 2008)

Tolles Bild Klaus,

schau doch mal hier, habe eine Bilderbuch von der gestrigen Tour gemacht.

Gruss Jens


----------



## ChaosRaven (25. Juni 2008)

Das sieht ja mal traumhaft aus.. 
Wo seid ihr da reingefahren? Hätte ich meine Tour für nächste Woche schon mal geklärt..


----------



## Pepin (30. Juni 2008)

Wo finde ich denn den besten einstieg? z.B. um zu der Brücke zu kommen.

Wer kann mir helfen oder am sonntag mitfahren da ich eine tour dort hin machen möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (1. Juli 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn den besten einstieg? z.B. um zu der Brücke zu kommen.
> 
> Wer kann mir helfen oder am sonntag mitfahren da ich eine tour dort hin machen möchte



Hallo,
ich fahre am Sonntag um 14:00 Uhr ab Parkplatz Franzhäuschen eine Runde an der Wahnbachtalsperre entlang mit den verschiedenen Besichtigungspunkten. ca. 3 h und 700-800 hm



VG Werner


----------



## Pepin (1. Juli 2008)

wir starten um 11 Uhr in spich.

hast du eventuell einen GPS track oder eine Karte die du mir an meine mail schicken kannst?

wäre echt super


----------



## Pepin (2. Juli 2008)

so werde am freitag mal erkunden wie es dort ausschaut:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6730


----------



## ChaosRaven (2. Juli 2008)

Würde mich dem anschließen wollen, sofern das Wetter am Freitag keinen Bockmist baut..


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Juli 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich fahre am Sonntag um 14:00 Uhr ab Parkplatz Franzhäuschen eine Runde an der Wahnbachtalsperre entlang mit den verschiedenen Besichtigungspunkten. ca. 3 h und 700-800 hm
> 
> 
> ...



Ob ich diesmal mit darf?

Bitte!?


----------



## Pepin (2. Juli 2008)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Würde mich dem anschließen wollen, sofern das Wetter am Freitag keinen Bockmist baut..



ja super freu mich.
dann brauch ich nicht alleine explorern


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Juli 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich zeige Dir gern den Einstieg, wenn Du Hilfe brauchst. Sag einfach bescheit. Weiterhin gute Besserung!



Hallo Andreas!
Habe den Einstieg gefunden, allerdings mit Mühe, da er einigermaßen zugewachsen war. Ist scheinbar schon länger keiner mehr dort lang gefahren. Anschließend habe ich mich noch den (teilweise) 20 % Anstieg nach Bödingen hochgekämpft. Musste wegen des heranziehenden Unwetters allerdings schnellstens den Heimweg antreten und muss daher demnächst noch einmal da hoch, um den Weg für die Abfahrt zu finden.
Grüße
Peter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Juli 2008)

Jo jo Peter, weißt ja wo Du mich findest, nämlich.... hier


----------



## bibi1952 (3. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ob ich diesmal mit darf?
> 
> Bitte!?



Melde Dich bitte im LMB an! Dann warte ich bis 14:00 Uhr.

VG Werner


----------



## ChaosRaven (3. Juli 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> ja super freu mich.
> dann brauch ich nicht alleine explorern



Muss nur noch Kassette und Kette gleich tauschen, dann kann es wieder losgehen.. 
Mit dem Wetter scheint es auch zu klappen.
14°C bis 22°C, leicht bewölkt und ein Niederschlagsrisiko von 10%.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (3. Juli 2008)

ja es schaut gut aus für morgen


----------



## Pepin (4. Juli 2008)

War eine tolle Tour heute leider konnten wir wegen Matsch nicht bis zu den großen Brücken vordringen. Aber es war geil.

Bilder und Bericht findet Ihr hier:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1032

Fahre morgen noch mal hin 10:30 ab spich

siehe termine unter www.radlerfruen.de


----------



## ChaosRaven (4. Juli 2008)

Für eure gesamte Homepage kommt die Fehlermeldung 403 (Zugriff verweigert).
Ist da noch 'ne index.php drin?


----------



## Pepin (5. Juli 2008)

jo waren heute wieder da:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1035

Bericht und viele bilder


----------



## Pepin (10. Juli 2008)

morgen geht es noch mal richtung wahnbachtalsperre

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6772


----------



## Pepin (12. Juli 2008)

11:30 gehts zu einer spontanen runde durch die wahnerheide

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6781


----------



## Pepin (12. Juli 2008)

die Nachlese von Heute:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1046

Morgen gehts nochmal zur Wahnbachtalsperre:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6783


----------



## Redking (12. Juli 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> die Nachlese von Heute:
> 
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1046
> 
> ...



Seit wann wohnen wir in Baden Würtemberg??????

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen:
Hinweis für die Teilnehmer der am 19.07.2008 um 14 Uhr geplanten Tour, Treffpunkt in Siegburg am Ladengeschäft von Bike & Run: schaut bitte morgen Vormittag ins LMB. Bis spätestens 11 Uhr wird dort vermerkt sein, ob die Tour stattfindet oder nicht. Wegen des sehr wechselhaften Wetters ist eine Verschiebung auf einen späteren Termin eventuell sinnvoller. Leider sind die Prognosen für morgen auch nicht besonders positiv und es ist keine Besserung zu erwarten. Sofern das Wetter so sein sollte wie heute Vormittag wird auf jeden Fall verschoben.
Viele Grüße!
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Juli 2008)

Werde morgen nach der Arbeit auch mal wieder eine Runde drehen , mal schauen was nach 6 Wochen pause noch übrig ist am Form  und wie stakt die Schmerzen noch sind


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Juli 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Werde morgen nach der Arbeit auch mal wieder eine Runde drehen , mal schauen was nach 6 Wochen pause noch übrig ist am Form  und wie stakt die Schmerzen noch sind



Toi toi toi dass es gut geht!


----------



## Campari79 (18. Juli 2008)

Das wünsche ich Dir auch. Sag mal bescheid wie es war. 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juli 2008)

Wie gestern schon angekündigt , war ich heute nach 38 Tage Abwesenheit mal wieder auf dem Rad unterwegs. Schöne kleine Runde gefahren und ich muss sagen die Form ist bei "0" aber ich hätte es mir Schmerzhafter vorgestellt. Hier und da war es noch am ziehen aber sonst kann ich mich nicht beklagen . Allerdings nur auf "einfachen" Gelände . Ich bin guter Dinge . 

Danke noch mal an alle für die lieben Genesungswünsche  

P.S. 

Merlin fährt morgen in der Gegend also los WAHNER HEIDE / HCM / WBTS ??


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juli 2008)

Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird  

Habe mal für das Wochenende zwei Touren reingestellt  
Also wem die Bibi-Tour am Sa zu anspruchsvoll ist kann sich gerne HIER bei mir eintragen und mitfahren. Für den Sonntag habe ich mir etwas Trailartiges Ausgesucht , wenn das dein Geschmack trifft dann BITTE hier lang. Tempo wird "SEHR" langsam sein da meine Form quasi nicht vorhanden ist . 
Also bis dann


----------



## Campari79 (22. Juli 2008)

Gerade halbwegs gesund und schon zwei Touren ins LMB. 

Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2008)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Gerade halbwegs gesund und schon zwei Touren ins LMB.
> 
> Respekt



Aber nur sehr Langsam. Schließlich muss ich noch was tun damit die Formkurve wieder nach oben zeigt und was gibt es da besseres als ne Tour mit Gleichgesinnten


----------



## Pepin (23. Juli 2008)

Hier ist auch noch was für langsames fahren:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1058


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Juli 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird
> 
> Habe mal für das Wochenende zwei Touren reingestellt
> Also wem die Bibi-Tour am Sa zu anspruchsvoll ist kann sich gerne HIER bei mir eintragen und mitfahren. Für den Sonntag habe ich mir etwas Trailartiges Ausgesucht , wenn das dein Geschmack trifft dann BITTE hier lang. Tempo wird "SEHR" langsam sein da meine Form quasi nicht vorhanden ist .
> Also bis dann



Hallo Sven,

wir (meine Jungs und ich) fahren am Freitag in Urlaub, eine Woche Zugspitzsabenteuer  (ohne Spikes)
Wünsche Euch Viel Spass und hoffe dass Du zu Deiner Form schnell zurück findest...

cu
Manni


----------



## Pepin (25. Juli 2008)

so habe die tour für morgen hier auch online gestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6864


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Juli 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird
> 
> Habe mal für das Wochenende zwei Touren reingestellt
> Also wem die Bibi-Tour am Sa zu anspruchsvoll ist kann sich gerne HIER bei mir eintragen und mitfahren. Für den Sonntag habe ich mir etwas Trailartiges Ausgesucht , wenn das dein Geschmack trifft dann BITTE hier lang. Tempo wird "SEHR" langsam sein da meine Form quasi nicht vorhanden ist .
> Also bis dann



Nachdem sich bis jetzt keiner angemeldet hat , habe ich die Tour für heute raus genommen und werde mich alternativ um 15:00 Uhr am Aggerstadion in Troisdorf einfinden! Wer dazu Lust hat kommt einfach mit.


----------



## Pepin (26. Juli 2008)

ich bin wieder zurück von meiner war super wetter 

hier die nachlese:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1058

war auch an bibi seinem treffpunkt leider war um 12:53 keiner da da bin ich wieder weiter in die heide gefahren


----------



## Siegburg_Cat (27. Juli 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird
> 
> Habe mal für das Wochenende zwei Touren reingestellt
> Also wem die Bibi-Tour am Sa zu anspruchsvoll ist kann sich gerne HIER bei mir eintragen und mitfahren. Für den Sonntag habe ich mir etwas Trailartiges Ausgesucht , wenn das dein Geschmack trifft dann BITTE hier lang. Tempo wird "SEHR" langsam sein da meine Form quasi nicht vorhanden ist .
> Also bis dann



Hi Sven,
danke für die schöne Tour!!  War wie immer vom Tempo her genau richtig und die Höhenmeter haben auch gestimmt.
Ich wollte noch sagen: es hat echt Spass gemacht, mit Euch Jungs zu fahren  und ich hoffe mal, dass es nächstes WE dann mit dem Lohmarer Wald klappt und es dann vielleicht nicht ganz so warm ist.

Und sorry noch mal, dass ich Euch an den Single-trails ein wenig ausgebremst habe 
Nächstes Mal ess ich vorher einfach eine Maxi-Portion Nudeln, dann passiert das nicht mehr 

Mit dem Zug hat es übrigens genau gepasst und auch die Zecke, die ich an meinem Bein entdeckt habe, hat sich als Dreckspritzer herausgestellt
Insofern alles super und ich freu mich auf die nächste Ausfahrt.

Bis denne


----------



## bibi1952 (27. Juli 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> ich bin wieder zurück von meiner war super wetter
> 
> hier die nachlese:
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1058
> ...



Ich war da, fuhr mit meinem Bike durch den leeren Biergarten des Aggerschlößchen. Ich sah einen Biker vorbeiflitzen. Leider zu schnell für mich.
VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2008)

*Tourbericht: Spontane Runde am Aggerstadion*

Am gestrigen Samstag trafen sich spontan ( nachdem bei meiner ausgeschriebenen Tour keiner erschien ) 3 Laute am Aggerstadion.
Nachdem meine Mitfahrer eintrafen ging es auch schon los. Mit dabei war 

Campari		= 	Marco

Kettenfresser	=	Sven

Ronald-s		= 	Ronald

Es ging zuerst nach Troisdorf und anschließend in die WH , hier wurde der Soldatentrail mitgenommen und die WH nach Lohmar wieder verlassen. Etwas über Straße ging es in den Lohmarer Wald wo der HCM ausnahmsweise ausgelassen wurde. Schließlich ging es zum heutigen Tagesziel den Steinbruch. Mit breitem grinsen wurden dort etliche Fotos geschossen und Abfahrten gemeistert. Da das Wetter leider nicht so mitspielte ( Heiß / Schwül / und leichter Regen ) entschlossen wir uns an der Sieglinde etwas zu können. Über den Ausgang des Steinbruches wurde aus dem Weg zur Sieglinde noch der Brückentrail mitgenommen ( den ich überwiegend geschoben habe ). In der Sieglinde angekommen wurde das erste Weizen bestellt aber alkoholfrei versteht sich. Weiter ging es mit Apfelkuchen und Eis und zum Schluss gab es noch etwas mit Koffein ( der jüngste hat sich für eine Kakao entschieden ) . Nachdem zwei Gewitter über uns gezogen waren machten wir uns auf den Rückweg den es war spät geworden. Den Siegburger Wald wieder hoch wurde bei der Abfahrt nach Lohmar der HCM wieder ausgelassen aufgrund der Witterung und den Lichtverhältnissen. In Lohmar trennten sich unsere Wege und ich fuhr nach Hause wo ich total dreckig und erschöpft ankam.

Fazit:
-Erste Lange Tour nach fast 7 Wochen Pause. 
-Wieder viel gequatscht
-Es wurde immer brav auf mich gewartet. 
-Wetter und die Bodenverhältnisse erinnern mich an den WP-Pokal 

Daten siehe Auswertung


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2008)

*Tourbericht: Runde am und um das Naafbachtal/Wenigerbachtal*

Am heutigem Sonntag habe sich wieder Biker eingefunden um eine schÃ¶ne gemÃ¼tliche Tour zu bestreiten . 
Dabei war 

Siegburg_Cat =Katrin
Thawk 	= Frank
Prophet07=Dieter 

und ich der die Truppe fÃ¼hrte 

Kettenfresser = Sven 

Treffpunkt war das Forum in Wahlscheid wo ich schon zwei erwartet . Frank kam auch noch pÃ¼nktlich trotz des Staus. Also machten wir uns um ca. 12:10 Uhr auf den Weg. Eingerollt wurde sich Ã¼ber Asphalt nach Kreuznaaf. An hier wurde die Luft etwas dÃ¼nner und das Schnaufen der Probanten etwas stÃ¤rker da es Ã¼ber Schotter nach Deesem hoch ging. 
In Deesem angelangt wurde aufgrund des Wetter und dem Guide kurz pausiert. Weiter ging es Ã¼ber Schotter und Waldwegen Richtung âBuschâ( immer wieder hoch und runter ) . In Breitscheid ging es zum Eingang des Wenigerbachtals. Jetzt wurde es Trailartig , Schlammig und Feucht . Kurz Ã¼ber die zwei kleinen BrÃ¼cken und Wiesenabschnitte standen Baum Umfahrung und Bachlauf auf dem Programm. Jetzt wurde der Mienentrail angefahren. Kurz eine Abfahrt und weiter ging es im Naafbachtal Trailig weiter. Aber selbst der Guide hatte da Schwierigkeiten mit dem Bodenbelag der doch sehr rutschig war. Zum Schluss wurde der Ãrmich durchquert. Gott sei Dank ohne Panne da sich* im Wasser Stacheldraht befindet* .  So nach dem die HÃ¶henmeter bezwungen der Asphalt vernichtet und der Trail befahren wurden stand nur noch eins auf dem Programm Biergarten  . Also wurde im âAggerschlÃ¶sschenâ eingekehrt und Ã¼ber Gott und Bike geredet. AnschlieÃend ging es zum Startpunkt zurÃ¼ck wo alle heil ankamen. 

Fazit:
- Wetter war wieder viel zu schwÃ¼l 
- Wieder ein nettes Gesicht am Treffpunkt was ich schon lange mich mehr bei mir begrÃ¼Ãen durfte.  
- Und wieder zwei neue am Treffpunkt  
- Fit bin ich noch lange nicht
- Geschwindigkeit â¦.. ach lassen wir das . Ich war am Berg immer der letzte Also geht doch.




Daten siehe Auswertung , es mÃ¼ssen ca. 6 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campari79 (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo Sven,

danke für den schönen Tourbericht. War mal wieder ne tolle Runde mit vielen schönen Stellen. Ich glaube ich mag den Steinbruch  .

Großes Lob an Dich. Hast nach der langen Pause super mitgehalten und richtig warten mussten nicht auf Dich. 

Also bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (28. Juli 2008)

Na toll, da gibt es endlich wieder die berühmten Kettenfresser Touren und ich lieg KZH (Krank zu Hause) weil mit so ein Scheissblag ins Rad gecrasht ist.

Naja. Wenn ich wieder darf/kann komm ich mal wieder rum wenn es genehm ist.


----------



## Kalinka (28. Juli 2008)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Na toll, da gibt es endlich wieder die berühmten Kettenfresser Touren und ich lieg KZH (Krank zu Hause) weil mit so ein Scheissblag ins Rad gecrasht ist.
> 
> Naja. Wenn ich wieder darf/kann komm ich mal wieder rum wenn es genehm ist.


Dich hat ein Zwerg geworfen 
Nicht zu glauben! Ich gehe davon aus, daß Du in den Augen der Eltern Schuld hast?!
Schlimm, oder nur blaue Flecken?
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (28. Juli 2008)

naja die schulter ist geprellt und ich bin ne woche krank geschrieben,
der zwerg hatte ne dicke lippe (gottseidank nicht mehr),

aber das schlimmste: mein faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhrad hat was abbekommen, so dass ich nu ne neue felge brauch. Da ging gar nichts mehr, so verbeult war das Ding.

Und man soll bloß nicht glauben, dass sich der Vater bereit zeigte, für den Schaden aufzukommen.

Naja, hoffe, dass es bald wieder geht.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juli 2008)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Na toll, da gibt es endlich wieder die berühmten Kettenfresser Touren und ich lieg KZH (Krank zu Hause) weil mit so ein Scheissblag ins Rad gecrasht ist.
> 
> Naja. Wenn ich wieder darf/kann komm ich mal wieder rum wenn es genehm ist.



Ich wusste gar nicht das die Touren sooo berühmt sind . Danke für das Lob.
Das mit der Schulter liest sich auch nicht gerade schön. Gute Besserung und wegen dem Rad , da mache ich mir bei dir doch gar keine sorgen , schließlich bist du ja der lange Arm des Gesetzes


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juli 2008)

SOOO der Tourtermin hüpf: Lohmarrunde ) für Samstag ist >>> *Online* <<< . Wer eine gemütliche Runde mit mir drehen will kann sich gerne eintragen. Hoffentlich kriegen wir gutes Wetter
ACHTUNG( Extra für Marco  ) : Treffpunkt ist "P+R Parkplatz Rammes Grünland"


----------



## püzz (29. Juli 2008)

oh fein, ich glaub da bin ich dabei. muß mal wieder was tun.

...und Sven, lass doch mal die ganzen hüpfenden, springenden und tanzenden Smilies in Deinen Postings weg. Beim Lesen Deiner Beiträge wird mir immer ganz schlecht


----------



## Campari79 (29. Juli 2008)

Ja, auch ich habe endlich begriffe wo das ist.


----------



## ronald-s77 (29. Juli 2008)

*Hey Sven*

auch von mir ein *FETTES DANNKEEE*für die Tour mit Dir und Marco war wieder sehr schön und interressant mal wieder paar neue Ecken zu sehen....
Ach sehr nett der kleine Kaffeeklatsch über Touren und Ideen...

Ich würd ja gerne wieder am Samstag dabei sein, aber ich tanz ja schon auf einer anderen Hochzeit ( im warsten Sinne des  Wortes)
naja das ist ja auch nicht die letzt TOUR von Dir....

*also Grüße Von Mir Roni*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronald-s77 (29. Juli 2008)

Hey Zwergenwerfer...

hee das klingt ja echt fiess, was Dir da passiert is und deinem RADON

Aber ich wünsch dir auf jeden ne gute Besserung und das daß Bike auch balt wieder flot is...

*Gruß Roni*


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juli 2008)

- Ronald schade das du nicht kannst . Aber es werden noch vieeeelllleee Touren stattfinden ( Freude ) 

- Aber nun zur heutigen Runden Treffpunkt Aggerstadion. Klaus hatte zur "Eisdielenrunde" eingeladen. Ich muss sagen war echt super die Runde durch die WH mit anschließender Belohnung ( hmm ) und Autofeeling. 
P.S. Bin auch diesmal NICHT Hingefallen ( Cool ) 

- Stefan fände ich schön wenn du mal wieder vorbeischauen würdest ( Hüpf ) . Speziell für deine Augen ist dieser Betrag "Smiley" Frei verfasst. ( grins )


----------



## Cheetah (29. Juli 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> -...
> P.S. Bin auch diesmal NICHT Hingefallen ( Cool )
> 
> ...


Na und! Das Zwergenwerferhinwerferäquivalent ist ja auch nicht gefallen!



War eine besondere Tour für mich, danke für die Geduld. Und Danke an den Guide.


----------



## Redking (29. Juli 2008)

Danke an die Mitfahrer.
Hier was zu lesen!

Schade das Izual wohl es mit einem Plattfuss nicht bis zu Treffpunkt geschaft hat.

Bea hat das toll gemacht.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (30. Juli 2008)

War heute beim Orthopäden und dass neue Schockwort für jede Hängemännchenrunde bzw. 9Live Quizshow heißt: Schultereckgelenkzerrung.

Vielen Dank für die Anteilnahme und sobald es etwas weniger schmerzt wird wieder gerockt.


----------



## Izual (30. Juli 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Danke an die Mitfahrer.
> Hier was zu lesen!
> 
> Schade das Izual wohl es mit einem Plattfuss nicht bis zu Treffpunkt geschaft hat.
> ...



Frau Izual alias Ni©ki hatte da ein kleines Reifenproblem (Plattfuß) und da wir eh schon spät dran gewesen sind hätten wir es leider nicht geschafft!

Der Plattfußteufel hat mich erst heute erwischt

Viele Grüße Chis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2008)

*Tourbericht : Runde um und durch Lohmar *

oder auch HCM+V+vV-R/DH-L-Teiche-WH-LW-SB-WH-AB-DH

Am heutigen bedeckten Samstag trafen sich diesmal am Rammes Grünland folgende Personen 

püzz 		= Stefan
Campari79	= Marco 
BulliOlli		= Oliver
Tinchen12	= Martina 
deman		= Carsten
Bunie_B ( ? ) 	= Bernd 

Und der Verfasser 

Sven 	= Kettenfresser

Start der Tour war diesmal 15:00 Uhr weil ich noch Nachtschicht hatte. Ich traf fast zu spät am Treffpunkt ein. Nachdem alle da waren ging es auch schon los.  Zuerst wurde die Radwege unter die Räder genommen und über Teer ging es in den Lohmarer Wald hoch zum HCM. Diesmal wurde die Wegstrecke aufgrund der Bewucherung des K-Trail geändert, dennoch hießt es bergauf. So schraubten wir uns langsam hoch und genossen die Aussicht. Zum Eingang des HCM mussten doch diverse Schlammlöcher überwunden werden ( feuchter als ich gedacht habe ). Aber das hat dem Spaß keinen Abbruch getan. So ging es also schön flowig hinunter . Die Verlängerung ( +V ) und die Verlängerung von der Verlängerung ( +vV )  wurden bezwungen. Aber die Probanten waren noch fit , so fuhren wir ein Teil der ( +V ) noch mal um rüber zur Hauptschule zu kommen. Hier ging es wieder rauf zum Einsteig des R-DH. Dieser wurde befahren. Leider hatte es Mutter Natur zu gut gemeint und Dornen und Brennnesseln warteten unten auf uns.  An den Teichen und Strassen vorbei ging es in die WH. Über eine schönen Trail ging es nach Troisdorf. Kurz über die Agger fuhren wir zum Aggerstadion  und zum LW. Hier ím Schatten wurde pausiert . Weiter ging es um den LW rum und in die WH hinein. Oben wartete der SB auf uns jetzt ging es zur Uphill- prüfung. Diese wurde heute ausgelassen und wir fuhren weiter nach Altenrath. Anschließend ging es zum AB-DH den alle glänzend gemeistert haben.  Jetzt hatten wir uns doch etwas verdient , also wurde die Eindiele angefahren. Leider nur drei Leuten. Marco und Olli machten sich auf den durch die WH. Auch Martina  machte sich auf dem Weg nach Siegburg. Vier rollten zur Eisdiele weiter aber Carsten musste weiter , da er noch arbeiten muss. Also aß ich mit zwei anderen ein Eis , quatschen ein wenig und fuhren zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.    

Fazit:
-Wetter war gut keine Regentropfen abbekommen, dank Blätterdach
-Wieder neue Leute am Treffpunkt. Sogar meine Frauenquote steigt 
-Wieder viel gequatscht über dies und jenes  
-HCM fahr ich immer wieder gerne . 
-Mutter Natur ist fleißig am wachsen 

P.S. Bilder hat der Stefan gemacht! 


Daten siehe Auswertung , es müssen ca. 13 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt  sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## Campari79 (2. August 2008)

Es war mal wie sonst auch immer ne super Tour. Nette Mitfahrer und das Wetter meinte es wirklich gut mit uns.

Alles in allem eine gelungene Tour.

Viel Glück beim Rennen morgen Sven.    

Ciao Marco


----------



## püzz (2. August 2008)

Prima Tour. Sehr abwechslungsreich. Nette Leute. Brauchbarer Guide. Und der Wettergott war gnädig. 

Dank Dir Sven und bis zum nächsten Mal. 

Fotos gibbet hier...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/8527


----------



## Bernie B. (3. August 2008)

Tolle Tour - Nette Leute - Immer Wieder !!!

Grüße Bernie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinchen12 (3. August 2008)

Die Tour war wirklich Klasse. Ich werde auf jedenfall nach weiteren Touren ausschau halten und beim nächsten Mal zusehen, dass ich nicht vor den wichtigen Sehenswürdigkeiten nach Hause fahre...

Bis bald

Martina


----------



## püzz (8. August 2008)

da mache ich mal wieder ne Tour mit, nehme mir vor den Arsch hochzukriegen und mehr zu biken und dann so eine ***...





Tags drauf in der Nähe der Wahnbachtalsperre einen schmalen Wurzeltrail gefahren und plötzlich war die Kettenstrebe durch. 
Jetzt heißt es erst mal 2-3 Wochen Zwangspause.


----------



## ultra2 (9. August 2008)

püzz schrieb:


> da mache ich mal wieder ne Tour mit, nehme mir vor den Arsch hochzukriegen und mehr zu biken und dann so eine ***...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann kauf dir nächstes Mal ein Scott. Auch restlos überbezahlt, aber du wartest höchstens eine Woche.


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. August 2008)

So habe mal wieder für Samstag eine sehr gemütliche Tour drin stehen. Absolut Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger geeignet !!!
Freue mich über jeden mitfahren , wird aber nichts besonderes !!!!


----------



## Tinchen12 (14. August 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So habe mal wieder für Samstag eine sehr gemütliche Tour drin stehen. Absolut Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger geeignet !!!
> Freue mich über jeden mitfahren , wird aber nichts besonderes !!!!



 Schade, ich muss arbeiten... 

Gruss
Martina


----------



## Schmiddi07 (14. August 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben aus der nahen und fernen Nachbarschaft!
Da mir das alleine fahren und erkunden langsam ein bisschen öde ist hab ich beschlossen mich an eurem Trüppchen anzuschliessen wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt.Mein neues Bike ist zwar noch nicht da aber es kann nicht mehr lange dauern...
Wie schaut das mit Anmeldung aus,vorher telefonisch/per PN oder einfach pünktlich am vereinbarten Treffpunkt sein?

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. August 2008)

Schmiddi07 schrieb:


> Wie schaut das mit Anmeldung aus,vorher telefonisch/per PN oder einfach pünktlich am vereinbarten Treffpunkt sein?
> 
> Gruß Kai




Nix von alledem. Den Termin bis gaaaanz zuende lesen, dann sollte ein Licht(Link) erscheinen...

Als Mitfahrer anmelden

Zitat Mike Krüger: "...und da drücken Sie dann drauf..."


P.S. @Kettenfresser: kann leider auch nicht


----------



## Delgado (15. August 2008)

@Anfänger, könnte man Dich evtl. zum Tourguiding am So. ab Herrchen Bhf. bewegen?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Anfänger, könnte man Dich evtl. zum Tourguiding am So. ab Herrchen Bhf. bewegen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha



Hi Micha,

bin am Sonntag in Zell an der Mosel (Schwarze Katz Marathon)

Aber Samstag habe ich eine leichte Einrolltour vor, allerdings ab Eitorf-B. in Richtung Hennef. Abfahrt irgendwo zwischen 11 und 13 Uhr, 35 km bei 500hm mit einigen neuen Trails/Downhills. 

Wäre das was für Dich/Euch?


----------



## Delgado (15. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> bin am Sonntag in Zell an der Mosel (Schwarze Katz Marathon)
> 
> ...



Sa. geht leider nicht. Viel Spaß & Erfolg an der Mosel.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Campari79 (15. August 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So habe mal wieder für Samstag eine sehr gemütliche Tour drin stehen. Absolut Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger geeignet !!!
> Freue mich über jeden mitfahren , wird aber nichts besonderes !!!!



Hallo Sven,

15:00 Uhr ist leider was zu spät für mich.  Beim nächsten mal gerne wieder. 

P.S sollten uns bald mal treffen wegen der Tour. 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Schmiddi07 (15. August 2008)

@ Anfänger: Danke für die Info! Hab den Link probiert und mich versehentlich angemeldet,shit.  Hatte auf Mike Krüger gehört  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Razzor (15. August 2008)

Ich würd gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. Diese Einsteigertouren die ihr macht, wäre das perfekte für mich und besonders für meine Freundin. Leider ist es aus Porz-Eil etwas weit, Auto steht nicht zur verfügung. Vielleicht könnten wir unterwegs irgendwo dazustoßen!? Z.b. Telegraphenberg, Altenrath Kaserne oder sowas in die Richtung...


----------



## Campari79 (15. August 2008)

Hallo,

das stimmt  ist was weit von Porz-Eil. Vielleicht stellt Sven das nächstemal eine Tour mit Start Aggerstadion rein.  Das ist ohne Auto besser zu erreichen.

Gruß aus Porz-Urbach


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. August 2008)

So nachdem keiner  zu meiner heutigen Tour gekommen war, habe ich mich allein auf den Weg gemacht.

Bei bestem Wetter ging es nach Deesem hoch . Schön gemütlich versteht sich . Weiter über die bekannten Wege nach Busch. Ab hier wurde experimentiert und neue Wege erkundet



. Eine Abfahrt gefunden aber sonst leider nichts . Zurück ging es am Wenigerbachtal vorbei zum Naafbach. Leider ist der Stacheldraht im Urmich weiter vorhanden also Vorsicht



.Zur Belohnung der Strapazen habe ich mir eine Apfelschorle gegönnt,



Morgen habe ich wieder ein Gastspiel in Hennef. Nächstes Wochenende habe ich frei  
*Also vom Aggerstadion aus könnte ich war organisieren Interesse  wenn ja wann und wie viel Uhr *
Hier dann noch die Tourauswertung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campari79 (16. August 2008)

Hey Sven,

tut mir leid dass keiner da war. Bin heute mit Ronald und Olli durch den Königsforst.
Es waren so ca. 43km und 537 hm.  War ne tolle Tour. Wir konnten leider nicht um 15:00 Uhr.

Zum Thema nächste Woche Aggerstation:
Mir wäre Samstag ganz lieb. Vielleicht Startzeit 13:00 Uhr ??? 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## ronald-s77 (16. August 2008)

*Hey zusammen*

also ich wünsche euch auf euren Touren in den nächsten beiten Wochen viel Spass und Ertüchtigung, den ich bin im URLAUB auf Grand Canaria und erhol mich was...
Danach freu ich mich aber auch schon wieder auf mein Bike und auf neue Touren mit euch.

A*lso habt viel Spass Fahrt gesittet und nicht an den BAUM*


----------



## Campari79 (17. August 2008)

Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich Dir. 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## sandra10 (17. August 2008)

. Werd jetzt aber erstmal noch ne Weile alleine ein bischen die Muskulatur auf Vordermann bringen  und dann mal ne Tour in die Heide mitfahren.


----------



## Redking (17. August 2008)

sandra10 schrieb:


> . Werd jetzt aber erstmal noch ne Weile alleine ein bischen die Muskulatur auf Vordermann bringen  und dann mal ne Tour in die Heide mitfahren.



Wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## sandra10 (17. August 2008)

Na das ich heute nicht mitkomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campari79 (17. August 2008)

Ist heute ne Tour durch die Heide    .


----------



## Redking (17. August 2008)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Ist heute ne Tour durch die Heide    .



Nein erst Dienstag wieder.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Campari79 (18. August 2008)

Und ich werde mir Mühe geben es zum Treffpunkt zu schaffen. 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. August 2008)

Sooo der Termin am Samstag am Aggerstadion ist  >>> ONLINE <<<  eintragen , mitfahren , gute Laune mitbringen und es genießen


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. August 2008)

@ Roni ich wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub  . Erhol dich gut und fahr nicht so viel 
@ Klaus leider habe ich morgen Spätschicht daher kann ich nicht dabei sein , aber der Marco will es ja versuchen . Zeig ihm ein paar neue Wege , damit er sie mir am Sa zeigen kann  komischer Satz 
@ Marco Termin ist online *DIESMAL "AGGERSTADION" *


----------



## Campari79 (19. August 2008)

Erster


----------



## Redking (19. August 2008)

Ich schaue mal wie es mir am Samstag geht.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Razzor (21. August 2008)

Wollte mal fragen ob morgen jemand in der Heide unterwegs ist? Ab ca 8 Uhr bis 16 Uhr.


----------



## Campari79 (21. August 2008)

Selbst wenn ich morgen frei hätte wäre mir das zu früh.   
Komm doch am Samstag zum Aggerstadion !!! 

Gruß,
M


----------



## Razzor (21. August 2008)

Samstag bin ich auch unterwegs "Expedition durch die Wahner Heide" . Jedoch genauso früh. 
Werde am Samstag mit meiner Freundin fahren die technisch sehr wenig Erfahrung hat. Weiß nicht ob dass das richtige für sie wäre. 
Wir würden wenn, dann von unserer Tour aus dann zur eurer um 13 Uhr dazustoßen. 
Falls wir mitkommen, sage ich noch früh genug bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campari79 (22. August 2008)

Moin,

klar macht das. Die Touren vom Sven sind schön und da kommen auch Anfänger immer mit. Und wenn es mal zu schwer ist  einfach absteigen und schieben. Das machen alle so. 

Gruß,
M


----------



## Razzor (22. August 2008)

Wir fahren morgen mit. 
Fahren um ca 11 Uhr aus Porz-Eil los quer durch die Wahner Heide. Falls die Tour abgesagt werden sollte, sagt bitte vor 11 Uhr bescheid 
Wir fahren morgen auf jeden Fall. Egal bei welchem Wetter


----------



## püzz (22. August 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Wir fahren morgen auf jeden Fall. Egal bei welchem Wetter



...aber nicht wenn es so kübelt wie heute.
Ich glaub ich hol schon mal die Schutzbleche aus dem Keller.


----------



## Campari79 (22. August 2008)

püzz schrieb:


> ...aber nicht wenn es so kübelt wie heute.
> Ich glaub ich hol schon mal die Schutzbleche aus dem Keller.



Zumindest scheint Dein Bike wieder ganz zu sein.


----------



## Razzor (22. August 2008)

püzz schrieb:


> ...aber nicht wenn es so kübelt wie heute.



Ich meinte mit "wir" meine Begleiterin und mich  
Wir fahren ja schon vorher, bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. August 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Wir fahren morgen mit.
> Fahren um ca 11 Uhr aus Porz-Eil los quer durch die Wahner Heide. Falls die Tour abgesagt werden sollte, sagt bitte vor 11 Uhr bescheid
> Wir fahren morgen auf jeden Fall. Egal bei welchem Wetter



Hoffendlich wird das Wetter besser


----------



## Razzor (23. August 2008)

War echt eine super Tour! Haben auch mal ein anderen Teil der Heide kennengelernt.
Kommen gerne bald wieder mit  

Habe insgesammt 44.93km, 13,77 im Schnitt, 406hm, durchschnittlichen Puls 132, max 173. 
Dazu muss man sagen das wir auf der Panzerstraße hin gefahren sind und später wieder zurück.


----------



## Ghosty9 (23. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

die Tour heute fand ich auch super    interessante Strecke, Tempo genau richtig und nette Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrer 
Danke an Dich Sven für die schöne Tour  Wann gibt's die Nächste? 

viele Grüße und bis demnächst

[email protected] 

P.S. lt. GPS: Tourlänge 22,4 km, Fahrmittel 13,1 km/h, 34,2 km/h max., 195 HM gesamt, reine Fahrtzeit 1:46 Std.


----------



## Campari79 (23. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich fand die Tour bis auf meinen Platten auch sehr schön. Viele nette Leute kennen gelernt und gut unterhalten. 

Und wenn man es richtig macht, dann lässt sich so eine Steckachse auch schnell lösen. 

Gruß,
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (23. August 2008)

Schön wars, lieber Tsvenn,
Wetter, toll,
Leute super,
Tempo relaxed,
Strecke abwechsungsreich und kaum sandig!
Downhillprüfung spitze,
wenn da nicht immer diese meckernde Frau mit dem babyblauen Rad wäre


----------



## püzz (23. August 2008)

Auch von mir ein Danke Schön an Sven fürs "Guiding".

Hab wieder sehr viel Spaß gehabt...
Nette Leute.
Super Wetter.
Schöne Strecke.
Workshop "Steckachse entfernen". 
Downhill-Prüfung.

und hier die Bildstrecke dazu:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/9215

@ Sven: Nächstes Mal vielleicht noch 10 km dranhängen 
Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Tinchen12 (23. August 2008)

Drei Männer, ein Reifen 
Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte 

LG
Martina


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. August 2008)

*Tourbericht: Wahner Heide Tour *


Am heutigen Samstag habe sich bei nicht Sommerlichen Wetter trotzdem oder gerade weil  wieder 11 Leute am Treffpunkt eingefunden.  Diesmal wurde am Aggerstadion in Troisdorf gestartet. Mit dabei waren  

Campari79 	~	Marco
Ghosty9 		~	Serena
Radonia 		~ 	Natascha
Razzor 		~	Tomek	
püzz 		~	Stefan
meti 		~ 	Sven
Kalinka 		~	Karin
BulliOlli 		~	Oliver
Prophet07 	~ 	Dieter
Andreas-MTB 	~	Andreas

Sowie der unterwegs aufgegabelte
		~	Ralf  
und der Ansporner 

Kettenfresser	~ 	Sven   	 

Es ging zuerst  zum Leihenweiher der auch zügig umrundet wurde. Weiter ging es in die Heide wo viele schon erstaunt auf Ihren Tacho schauten ( 10-12) . Es wurde die Strasse überquert und das Dach der Heide angesteuert der Telgraphenberg.





Hier wurde kurz pausiert und weiter ging es zunächst über einen kleinen fast zugewachsenen Trail . Anschließend wurde die Batterien getauscht. Zwei Neulinge ( dir bei mit Premiere hatten ) hatten doch tatsächlich die Idee wieder zurück zu fahren. Aber der Guide nutze seine Überredungskunst und Sie fuhren weiter mit. Das gefiel mir so gut darauf stand eine Belohnung  der Bandscheibenraushüpf Trail ( meine Namensgebung , Klaus weiß welchen ich meine ) . Nachdem der Trail überfahren wurde ging es über FAB´s zum SB. Unterwegs wurde noch einer auf gegabelt . Dieser schoss sich spontan an  und so fuhren wir zu 12 weiter. Der SB wurde mitgenommen ( Trailpflege ist da mal angebracht ) und weiter ging es Richtung Uphill/Downhill Prüfung . Aber dann geschah es Marco´s neues Rad war platt . Zumindest der Reifen bzw. Schlauch wollte die Luft nicht mehr so gut halten. Es wurde kurzerhand nachgefüllt und weiter gefahren. Am Uphill wurde obligatorisch gefragt ob nicht einer hoch will. Und Tatsächlich hat es einer schafft .  Dieter 
Aber wir mussten weiter , über Altenrath wo heute irgendeine Veranstaltung  war ging es zum Depot . Hier wurde der Schlauch von Marco´s Hinterreifen gewechselt  , nachdem das Problem mit der Steckachse gelöst worden war





. Der *Publikums Joker* hatte leider keinen Erfolg, also zog der Guide den *Telefon Joker *und siehe es hat geklappt .Danke nochmals am *Frank*   der eine Telefonische Diagnose stellte. ( Telefonjoker war damit aus dem Spiel ) In anbetracht der Zeit zogen wird Richtung belgische Kaserne und weiter nach Altenrath zurück . Unterwegs verabschiedeten sich Natascha und Tomek , ( ich hoffe ich habe euch nicht überfordert ) . Es stand der Uphill diesmal als Downhill auf dem Programm. Vorher verabschiede sich Ralf noch . Also ging es mit dem Rest runter .  Ein paar Wagemutige sind ein Zacken weiter und dann dort hinab. Anschließend ging es zum Aggerstadion zurück. 

Fazit:
-           4 Neue Gesichter waren wieder dabei 
-	Wieder viel gequatscht
-	Es wurde immer brav gewartet hoffe ich zumindest
-	Wetter war herbstlich aber nasser Sand macht Spass.
-	So kann es weiter gehen.  
-	Fotos bitte an Stefan wenden 

Daten siehe Auswertung

Es müssen wieder ca. 23 km und gute 100 hm abgezogen werden ( An sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. August 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Drei Männer, ein Reifen
> Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte
> 
> LG
> Martina



Drauf ging ja nur 
1- Die Felge Raus und 
2- den Mantel ab machen war


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Schön wars, lieber Tsvenn,
> Wetter, toll,
> Leute super,
> Tempo relaxed,
> ...



Ohne Kritik keiner weiter Entwicklung , aber von dir nähme ich alles an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (23. August 2008)

Tomek & Natascha  
War auf jeden Fall eine super Tour. Fand ich  das ihr immer auf uns Schnecken gewartet habt. 
Fand es recht heftig wie ihr da den Telegraphenberg hoch seid. Redet gemütlich über Gott & Welt und wir beide strampeln uns ab mit hoch rotem Kopf  
Auf der geraden war das Tempo ok. Aber ihr fuhrt im gleichen Tempo ohne langsamer zu werden den Berg hoch ... 

Naja, wir müssten jedenfalls noch viel am Tütberg & co üben


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. August 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Tomek & Natascha
> War auf jeden Fall eine super Tour. Fand ich  das ihr immer auf uns Schnecken gewartet habt.
> Fand es recht heftig wie ihr da den Telegraphenberg hoch seid. Redet gemütlich über Gott & Welt und wir beide strampeln uns ab mit hoch rotem Kopf
> Auf der geraden war das Tempo ok. Aber ihr fuhrt im gleichen Tempo ohne langsamer zu werden den Berg hoch ...
> ...



Freue mich das es euch beiden gefallen hat .

So gemütlich sah das aus . Ich war ganz schön am pumpen. Darum war ja auf dem Telegraph pause angesagt 

Üben kann man am besten bei ne Tour . Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr wieder vorbei schauen würdet .


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. August 2008)

Wie immer eine unterhaltsame Tour mit super Streckenführung, Sven ... datt häste joot jemacht!


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2008)

So der Termin für Samstag ist reingestellt  . Wer eine Traillastige Anfänger und Wiedereinsteigertour machen möchte ist >>>HIER<<< richtig aufgehoben


----------



## Campari79 (26. August 2008)

Da bin ich dabei....


----------



## Redking (26. August 2008)

Mensch, schon wieder kann ich nicht dabei sein.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Campari79 (26. August 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Mensch, schon wieder kann ich nicht dabei sein.
> Grüße
> Klaus



Ja, was machst Du denn Samstags immer?  RR !!!!!!!!


----------



## Redking (26. August 2008)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Ja, was machst Du denn Samstags immer?  RR !!!!!!!!



Auf Feiern rumtreiben oder von Feiern regenerieren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grüße
Klaus


----------



## bibi1952 (26. August 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So der Termin für Samstag ist reingestellt  . Wer eine Traillastige Anfänger und Wiedereinsteigertour machen möchte ist >>>HIER<<< richtig aufgehoben



Da könnte ich mal mitfahren

Ich möchte mal nicht immer vorne wegfahren und die Dornen und Brennnesseln auf Seite räumen.

VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Da könnte ich mal mitfahren
> 
> Ich möchte mal nicht immer vorne wegfahren und die Dornen und Brennnesseln auf Seite räumen.
> 
> VG Werner



Dann ran , werde aber selbst noch etwas räumen gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (26. August 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Dann ran , werde aber selbst noch etwas räumen gehen



Hättest du das nicht mal in der Heide machen können.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## deman (28. August 2008)

So, auch für Samstag angemeldet (+ 1 Kumpel).

Sven, denk bitte an die Wegbeschreibung bzw. die richtige Haltestelle 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. August 2008)

deman schrieb:


> So, auch für Samstag angemeldet (+ 1 Kumpel).
> 
> Sven, denk bitte an die Wegbeschreibung bzw. die richtige Haltestelle
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Erledigt , Zeiten weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## deman (29. August 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Erledigt , Zeiten weiß ich aber nicht



Danke, keine Sorge die Zeiten krieg ich bestimmt selber raus^^


----------



## Campari79 (30. August 2008)

Hallo,

das war mal wieder eine schöne Kettenfresser-Tour heute.
Nette neue Leute kennen gelernt und gut unterhalten. 
Guter Guide und tolles Wetter. 

Gruß,
M


----------



## Ghosty9 (30. August 2008)

kann ich mich nur anschließen  danke an Dich Sven für die schöne Tour 
Hättest übrigens ruhig vorbeikommen können  es gibt immer noch jede Menge Würstl und Nudelsalat


----------



## püzz (31. August 2008)

super tour.
danke sven für die schönen trails.
hat wirklich spaß gemacht.

hier ein paar bilder...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/9473

p.s. sven, wo bleibt der tourbericht? 
den hast du doch sonst immer schon 10 min. nach tourende eingestellt


----------



## Prophet07 (31. August 2008)

Ich möchte mich auch bedanken,
war echt mal wieder eine perfekte Tour, und Sven hat wieder an Alles gedacht. Er hat das perfekte Wetter bestellt, so dass wir unter blauem Himmel durch den perfekten Matsch und über geniale Trails biken konnten. Er hat die zugewachsenen Trails frei geschnitten und sogar einen Dorn ausgelegt, damit Werner mich nicht vollständig in Grund und Boden fahren konnte 
Also ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit Dir !!!

LG
Dieter


----------



## bibi1952 (31. August 2008)

Hallo,
tolle Tour am Samstagnachmittag, tolles Wetter, Naafbachtal abgetrocknet
Danke an Sven. 
Durfte mit Erlaubnis durch den Wenigerbachtaltrail surfen. 


Mit meinem alten Hardtail ging es nicht so schnell, aber es hat Spass gemacht, trotz Dornen-Notbremse
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2008)

*Tourbericht: Trailhaltige Runde Wenigerbach/Naafbach*

Es war mal wieder Samstag . Das bedeutete Tour und ich habe  diesmal vor es etwas trailiger aber dennoch einsteigerfreundlich zu gestalten. Nachdem ich ein Termin ausschrieben habe , sind sehr viele erschienen. Mit mir gefahren sind 

Campari79= 	Marco 

Olli.K	=	Oliver

Ghosty9	=	Serena

Deman 	=	Carsten

Prophet07=	Dieter

Andreas-MTB=	Andreas 

Cheetah	=	Frank

Bibi1952	= 	Werner

Püzz	=	Stefan

Tom.	=	Tom 

XXX	=	Andre

XXX	=	Ines

XXX	=	Petra

Und der Guide als vorfahrer 

Kettenfresser=	Sven

Kalinka konnte leider nicht kommen die Arbeit war im Weg 
Siegburg-Cat hatte sich leider eine kleine Erkältung zugezogen. Lass dich was vom Tom pflegen !! 

, nachdem ich fast zu spät am Treffpunkt eintraf ( hatte doch glatt verschlafen / Nachtschicht  ) , rollten wir uns gemütlich nach Kreuznaaf ein. Aber nur flach macht auch kein Spass nicht war . Die Reifen rollten langsamer und so schraubten wir uns nach Deesem hoch. Unterwegs wurden die Kameras ausgepackt und Fotos gemacht 





, na ja versucht wurde es zumindest aber irgendwie klappte das nicht so. Aber das sollte nur der Anfang sein . Es wurde wieder in die Pedale getreten aber das hörte sich nicht sehr gesund an 





. Und dann war es auch schon passiert Kettenriss. 





Aber es wurden direkt helfende Hände gereicht und prompt wurde das Problem sprich die Kette wieder flott gemacht. Weiter ging es über Wald und Schotterwege nach Busch . Hier wurde der Reifendruck überprüft und Frank hatte ein neues Spielzeug dabei das ich noch nicht kannte. 





Einen digitalen Reifendruckmesser . Es gibt wohl nichts was es nicht gibt ! . Über den Holzweg ging es zum Eingang des Wenigerbach.Hier wurde darauf hingewiesen 





.Also Kinder und Frauen zuerst ??. Nein , Werner war fast nicht mehr zu halten . Und somit fuhr er mit den flotteren Leuten los . Ich führte dann die genießer Faktion an. So ging es durch wunderschöne Landschaftsabschnitte durch das Wenigerbachtal. 





Weiter ging es an der Naaf entlang. Plötzlich ein Schuss und kurze Zeit später der zweite Defekt . Werner hatte einen Platten der wiederum ins Top Zeit wieder flott gemacht wurde .  Man munkelt das der Schuss den Reifen getroffen hätte was sich aber als Falschmeldung herausstellte. Weiter durch den Bach und den letzten Anstieg herauf. Jetzt ging es wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. Unterwegs wollte ich noch im Aggerschlösschen einkehren aber die hatten noch nicht geöffnet. Also fuhr ich die nächste Gaststätte an. Also ich losfuhr kamen aber nur wenige mit. Unterwegs wurde ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht das noch welche fehlten. Also wieder zurück , aber an der Kneipe war keiner mehr da . Dann weiter zum Startpunkt . Dort waren dann einige die keine Lust bzw. Zeit mehr hatten . Alles klar und ich fuhr wieder zurück zu der kleinen Gruppe die noch was trinken wollte. Ich dachte na ja anders rum ist kürzer und fuhr los. Aber keiner was da , also noch mal zum Startpunkt zurück und da war auch der Rest und packte zusammen. 
Jetzt wollte keiner mehr was trinken und so machte ich mich auch auf dem Weg nach Hause. 

*Fazit:*
-Super Wetter
-Wieder viele neue Gesichter und nett unterhalten 
-2 Defekte hmmm hoffentlich liegt das nicht an meinen Touren.
-Das Ende ist komisch gelaufen da geht besser ! 
- Weitere Fotos bitte an Stefan wenden ( den hier ) 





Daten siehe Tourauswertung . es waren ca. 25 km und 320 hm. Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2008)

püzz schrieb:


> .....
> p.s. sven, wo bleibt der tourbericht?
> den hast du doch sonst immer schon 10 min. nach tourende eingestellt



Also so schnell war ich noch nie . Hatte ja noch Nachtschicht und am Sonntag bin ich nach der Nachtschicht aufgestanden und nach Hennef gefahren und Abends wieder zu Arbeit . Aber jetzt ist er ja da


----------



## Campari79 (1. September 2008)

Wann gibt es denn die nächste tolle Kettenfresser-Tour


----------



## Tinchen12 (1. September 2008)

Die Meute schreit nach Deinen Touren, Sven 

LG
Martina


----------



## Prophet07 (1. September 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Die Meute schreit nach Deinen Touren, Sven
> 
> LG
> Martina




So ist es 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. September 2008)

Sven, Deine Touren sind wirklich klasse! Hängt für mich persönlich aber eher damit zusammen, daß das gemütliche Tempo viel Zeit zur Unterhaltung bringt. Wenn ich schnell sein will, fahre ich allein, und dann lieber in die 7 Berge. Und ich denke, daß der Unterhaltungswert auch für andere ein wesentlicher Grund zur Teilnahme ist. Nicht zu vergessen das Gebiet in dem Du guidest, natürlich auch recht schön! Das Ende der Tour verlief wirklich mysteriös. Als wir mit den Mädels an der Gaststätte ankamen, sah ich Dich mit Frank gerade noch an der Agger entlang Richtung Startpunkt verschwinden. Daß dort geschlossen war, haben wir in dem Moment noch garnicht registriert. Eher gewundert, warum auf einmal alle abhauen, noch dazu in verschiedene Richtungen. Nunja, da auch Ines, Dieter und ich zeitlich eingeschränkt waren, haben wir uns darauf hin auch etwas verwirrt spontan auf die Rückreise Richtung Heimat verabschiedet. 

@Stefan: Wieder mal super Bilder gemacht  Interessant aber das hohe Bildrauschen. Stellt Deine Kamera die Iso selbstständig ein, je nach Belichtung?

Und @ Sven, Kettenfresser, warum hast Du eigentlich nicht Toms gerissene Kette gefressen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronald-s77 (2. September 2008)

*Hallo zusammen*

da bin ich wieder, zurück aus meinen Urlaub...
wie ich sehe habt ihr in der Zeit paar schöne Touren hinter Euch gebracht und viel Spass dabei gehabt....
Ich freu mich auch wieder hier zu sein und balt wieder eine Tour mit euch zu fahren....

Gruß R...


----------



## Kalinka (2. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *...Kalinka konnte leider nicht kommen die Arbeit war im Weg
> *


*
Ich will ja keinen Druck machen, aber nächstes WE habe ich frei, Sven!
Da möchte ich fahren, Sven!
Hast Du nicht Lust zu guiden?...ich habe das Gefühl, da würde sich der eine und die andere anschließen*


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. September 2008)

Nach langer Zeit trafen sich am Sonntag wieder einige Biker zu einer Tour, deren Ausgangspunkt das Ladengeschäft Bike & Run in Siegburg war.

Mit von der Partie waren

Mike
Karl
Stefan
Wolfgang
Peter

Sowie der weitere Begleiter mit seinem Cannondale Scalpel, der vorne 2-fach und bergan trotzdem immer vorne weg fuhr, und dessen Name mir leider entfallen ist.

Die ursprünglich vom Guide geplante Route sollte über rund 68 km und knapp 1000 Höhenmeter führen. Es war alles dabei, was das Herz eines Mountainbikers höher schlagen lässt: schnelle Singletrails, rasante Abfahrten, steile Anstiege, aber auch entspannende Fortsautobahnen. Wegen der in letzter Zeit zunehmend offenbar hinterhältig als gemeine Hindernisse in die Trails gelegten Äste oder gar Baumstämme verzichte ich an dieser Stelle oder überhaupt hier im Forum auf eine genauere Wegbeschreibung.

Wir waren eine sehr homogene und recht schnelle Truppe und hatten unterwegs einen Heidenspaß. Es war eine konditionell sowie technisch anspruchsvolle Tour mit tollen Mitfahrern, die wir auf jeden Fall später nochmals in Gänze unter die Räder nehmen sollten (leider mussten wir die Tour wegen Zeitmangels zweier Mitfahrer etwas verkürzen).

Fortsetzungen auf vergleichbarem Niveau sind zumindest geplant.

Viele Grüße!

Peter


----------



## Prophet07 (2. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich will ja keinen Druck machen, aber nächstes WE habe ich frei, Sven!
> Da möchte ich fahren, Sven!
> Hast Du nicht Lust zu guiden?...ich habe das Gefühl, da würde sich der eine und die andere anschließen



och nö, das wird dann doch wieder so ne ruhige Tour mit so unerträglich gut gelaunten Menschen, die sich sogar bergauf fahrend noch unterhalten wollen. Und wenn´s dann bergab geht, haben die immer noch Spass.

Ich weiß nicht

PS - bitte bitte am Samstag !!!!


----------



## Campari79 (2. September 2008)

Ohja Samstag ( vielleicht am Aggerstadion!!! )


----------



## Kalinka (2. September 2008)

Ich hoffe, Du fühlst Dich nicht zu sehr unter Druck gesetzt jetzt, Sven!





Zur Not ginge es ja auch ohne Dich...zur Not!!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. September 2008)

Mensch , mensch mensch sooo viiiiiele Erwartungen . 
Hmmmm Aggerstadion hört sich nicht schlecht an .  Mal schauen was ich da aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann . Aber den HCM will ich aber unbedingt einbauen . Vorschläge


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du fühlst Dich nicht zu sehr unter Druck gesetzt jetzt, Sven!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Campari79 (2. September 2008)

Ohne Sven wäre es nicht das gleiche.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aber den HCM will ich aber unbedingt einbauen .



Ist ziemlich ausgelutscht und ausgefahren, der gute alte HCM .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinchen12 (2. September 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ist ziemlich ausgelutscht und ausgefahren, der gute alte HCM .....



... aber nun einmal einer der Klassiker


----------



## deman (2. September 2008)

Hast du am WE schon wieder frei, Sven? tststs...


----------



## Redking (2. September 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ist ziemlich ausgelutscht und ausgefahren, der gute alte HCM .....



Stimmt und die Wahnsinnigen scheiden immer weiter die Wurzel durch.
Auf das der Weg bald noch schlimmer aussieht!
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Redking (2. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Mensch , mensch mensch sooo viiiiiele Erwartungen .
> Hmmmm Aggerstadion hört sich nicht schlecht an .  Mal schauen was ich da aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann . Aber den HCM will ich aber unbedingt einbauen . Vorschläge



Heute 18 Uhr Aggerstadion.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## püzz (2. September 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> @Stefan: Wieder mal super Bilder gemacht  Interessant aber das hohe Bildrauschen. Stellt Deine Kamera die Iso selbstständig ein, je nach Belichtung?



ne, ne, das mach ich selber. im düsteren wald sind halt schon mal ISO 800 nötig. und dann rauscht es dann bei den kleinen kameras schon ziemlich heftig.


----------



## Prophet07 (2. September 2008)

püzz schrieb:


> ne, ne, das mach ich selber. im düsteren wald sind halt schon mal ISO 800 nötig. und dann rauscht es dann bei den kleinen kameras schon ziemlich heftig.




He Leute, wir sind Mountainbiker!
Da muß es im Wald rauschen


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. September 2008)

So das Wochenenden kann kommen . Habe mal für Samstag etwas reingestellt . 
Also bringt gute Laune mit und trocknendes Wetter .

Hier geht es lang zu meiner Tour . Anmelden und mitfahren.  

P.S. 

Es kann sein das ich doch noch Arbeiten muss  , will es aber nicht hoffen


----------



## Kalinka (3. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So das Wochenenden kann kommen . Habe mal für Samstag etwas reingestellt .
> Also bringt gute Laune mit und trocknendes Wetter .
> 
> Hier geht es lang zu meiner Tour . Anmelden und mitfahren.



*Erste !*


----------



## püzz (3. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hier geht es lang zu meiner Tour . Anmelden und mitfahren.



Sven, nimm die Kamera mit. Diesmal mußt Du selber ran 
Bin am WE in der Eifel. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (3. September 2008)

Also ich bin dann am Samstag dabei. Bin mal auf den HCM gespannt. Bin den noch nie gefahren. 
Bis Samstag


----------



## ChaosRaven (3. September 2008)

Also da musste ich mich ja auch mal für die berühmten Touren eintragen! 
HCM war letzten Freitag sehr gut zu fahren, bis auf eine ausgeschwemmte Passage am Bach, da hilft nur tragen oder viel Mut/Wahnsinn..


----------



## Campari79 (3. September 2008)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Also da musste ich mich ja auch mal für die berühmten Touren eintragen!
> HCM war letzten Freitag sehr gut zu fahren, bis auf eine ausgeschwemmte Passage am Bach, da hilft nur tragen oder viel Mut/Wahnsinn..



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Roni und ich sind gestern auch über den HCM. War wirklich toll zu fahren.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. September 2008)

Wenn es weiter so regnet ist der HCM ein einziges Schlammloch und bietet eher garnichts, was in irgendeiner Form atraktiv ist. Im Gegenteil, der entstehende Schaden ist nicht zu verachten. Aber was macht das schon , unatraktiver als heute war der HCM eh nie gewesen ...


----------



## Tinchen12 (4. September 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wenn es weiter so regnet ist der HCM ein einziges Schlammloch und bietet eher garnichts



 da spricht mir einer aus der Seele. 

LG
Martina


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. September 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wenn es weiter so regnet ist der HCM ein einziges Schlammloch und bietet eher garnichts, was in irgendeiner Form atraktiv ist. Im Gegenteil, der entstehende Schaden ist nicht zu verachten. Aber was macht das schon , unatraktiver als heute war der HCM eh nie gewesen ...



Hallo Andreas!
Stimme Dir uneingeschränkt zu. Möglicherweise sollte man das Befahren einfach mal für eine ganze Zeit lang unterlassen und sich den Trail erholen lassen.  
Schönen Gruß!
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (4. September 2008)

Da stimme ich zu. Trocken muss er schon sein , sonst machst es auch keinen Spass. 
Aber mit der Pause würde glaube ich zumindest nur wenig nützen. OK ich kann auf Ausgeschriebenen Touren den Hoschi auslassen oder einen Aufruf starten . Aber wir sind nicht alleine die diesen Benutzten . Habe schon Wanderer , Kinderwagen und Pferde dort gesehen , dank der Presse .
Aber die bösen MTB sind dann wieder schuld. 

P.S. Bin dort ca. seit 3 Monaten nicht mehr gewesen ,  sieht es denn so schlimm aus


----------



## Campari79 (4. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> P.S. Bin dort ca. seit 3 Monaten nicht mehr gewesen ,  sieht es denn so schlimm aus



Finde ich eigentlich nicht. Wie schon geschrieben war ich Dienstag mit Roni da. Der war schön trocken und lies sich super fahren. 
Nur die Leute die da immer graben könnten das mal sein lassen. Das nervt.

Beim meiden des HCM kann ich Sven nur zustimmen. Natürlich könnte man ihn mal ein paar Monate in Ruhe lassen, aber es gibt halt noch sehr viele andere die ihn nutzen.

Gruß,
M


----------



## Cheetah (4. September 2008)

so schaut es aus:


----------



## bibi1952 (4. September 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> so schaut es aus:



So was kann ich Euch im Naafbachtal zeigen



ohne gross zu suchen


----------



## ultra2 (4. September 2008)

Nun ja, eigentlich sieht er schon eher so aus:





@Frank, deine Aufnahme stammt aus dem Naafbachtal.
und ich kann den Werner glaube ich erkennen


----------



## ultra2 (4. September 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> So was kann ich Euch im Naafbachtal zeigen
> 
> 
> 
> ohne gross zu suchen



Sehe gerade du hast es auch sofort erkannt.


----------



## Cheetah (4. September 2008)

Notfalls kommen wir auf alte Pläne zurück:


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. September 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Notfalls kommen wir auf alte Pläne zurück:




BITTE NICHT


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Da stimme ich zu. Trocken muss er schon sein , sonst machst es auch keinen Spass.
> Aber mit der Pause würde glaube ich zumindest nur wenig nützen. OK ich kann auf Ausgeschriebenen Touren den Hoschi auslassen oder einen Aufruf starten . Aber wir sind nicht alleine die diesen Benutzten . Habe schon *Wanderer* , *Kinderwagen *und *Pferde *dort gesehen , dank der Presse .
> Aber die bösen MTB sind dann wieder schuld.
> 
> P.S. Bin dort ca. seit 3 Monaten nicht mehr gewesen ,  sieht es denn so schlimm aus



Leider habe ich eine Faktion vergessen , und durfte heute live dabei sein  die *Motor-crosser* haben den HCM entdeckt. 

Ein paar Stellen sehen echt traurig aus und das die Leute da buddeln echt  aber trotzdem hat es spass gemacht Ihn zu befahren.


----------



## Schmiddi07 (4. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Leider habe ich eine Faktion vergessen , und durfte heute live dabei sein  die *Motor-crosser* haben den HCM entdeckt.
> 
> Ein paar Stellen sehen echt traurig aus und das die Leute da buddeln echt  aber trotzdem hat es spass gemacht Ihn zu befahren.



Bin letztens meine erste Runde den HCM "runtergeschlichen" und hab mich schon gewundert seit wann es nen Nobby Nic in 120er Breite gibt  und wie man mit nem Bike denn solche Spuren hinterlassen kann...   Traurig,aber halt leider nicht vermeidbar.

Hab grad gesehen das Ihr Samstag wieder ne legendäre "Kettenfresser" Runde startet...und das ich da wieder einmal arbeiten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (5. September 2008)

Schmiddi07 schrieb:


> Hab grad gesehen das Ihr Samstag wieder ne legendäre "Kettenfresser" Runde startet...und das ich da wieder einmal arbeiten muss



Und ich muss mich leider auch wieder abmelden 
Mich hat die Grippe von den Beinen geholt, momentan sind sogar die 0,4 hm auf mein Wohnzimmerpodest eine echte Herausforderung.
Also, ich Drück Euch die Daumen das alle Anderen Fit bleiben und Ihr morgen geiles Wetter habt.

Ihr könnt mir ja zum Trost ein paar Bilder zukommen lassen.

Liebe Grüße

Dieter


----------



## bibi1952 (5. September 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nun ja, eigentlich sieht er schon eher so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Stimmt*

Das habe ich schon hinter mir, als ich den Naafbachtrail bei Hochwasser im Tal befahren wollte.

Aber ich frage mich, warum Du nie mitfährst, wenn eine Tour im Naafbachtal stattfindet
Muss ja nicht bei mir sein, bei Sven geht es auch.

VG Werner


----------



## Campari79 (5. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Und ich muss mich leider auch wieder abmelden
> Mich hat die Grippe von den Beinen geholt, momentan sind sogar die 0,4 hm auf mein Wohnzimmerpodest eine echte Herausforderung.
> Also, ich Drück Euch die Daumen das alle Anderen Fit bleiben und Ihr morgen geiles Wetter habt.
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir. Auf das Du schnell wieder auf die Beine und das Bike kommst.  

Gruß,
M


----------



## Jerd (5. September 2008)

Bin am Samstag auch dabei . 

Ich reise von Köln-Holweide aus über Wahner Heide und  Altenrath mit dem Rad an, und könnte unterwegs noch Leute in Merheim, Brück, Rath/Heumar oder Eil aufsammeln.

Mein ungefährer Zeitplan: 

12:20 Brück, KFL-Treffpunkt "Am Wildwechsel"
12:40 Rath/Heumar, Schmitze Bud
12:45 Porz-Eil, Gut Leidenhausen, Kreuzung K19/L489

Wer sich anschließen möchte, schicke mir eine PM.


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Und ich muss mich leider auch wieder abmelden
> Mich hat die Grippe von den Beinen geholt, momentan sind sogar die 0,4 hm auf mein Wohnzimmerpodest eine echte Herausforderung.
> Also, ich Drück Euch die Daumen das alle Anderen Fit bleiben und Ihr morgen geiles Wetter habt.
> 
> ...



Dieter auch von mir aus gute Besserung und erhol dich gut


----------



## Prophet07 (5. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche, ich geb mir alle Mühe schnell wieder auf´s Bike und damit zu Euch zu kommen 

Liebe Grüße

Dieter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. September 2008)

Hey Dieter, auch von uns gute Besserung!


----------



## Prophet07 (6. September 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Hey Dieter, auch von uns gute Besserung!



Danke danke, ich glaube das Schlimmste ist vorbei und es geht wieder bergauf 

Habt Ihr gestern noch den Knall mitbekommen? in der Schützenstraße hat der Blitz eingeschlagen. Ist schon beeindruckend was Mutter Natur so drauf hat, ich denke jetzt jedenfalls mal über einen Blitzableiter für mein Haus nach. Wird wohl nicht weniger werden mit den Unwettern.

LG
Dieter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. September 2008)

Verkehrt ist das sicherlich nicht. Wieviel Sinn das macht hängt sicher auch von der Umgebung ab. Glaube ansich nicht, daß Du gefährdet bist, wenn ich die hohen Häuser um Deins rum sehe, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (6. September 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Verkehrt ist das sicherlich nicht. Wieviel Sinn das macht hängt sicher auch von der Umgebung ab. Glaube ansich nicht, daß Du gefährdet bist, wenn ich die hohen Häuser um Deins rum sehe, oder?




Ist alles so ziemlich in einer Höhe, muß wohl mal aufs Dach und mir das Ganze von Oben anschauen.


----------



## Razzor (6. September 2008)

Will nich klug********rn oder so, aber mir wurde in der Ausbildung beigebracht das Blitzableiter nur Geldmacherei ist. Hat mir mein Meister (Elektroingenieur) der für das Lufthansagebäude (komplette Elektrotechnik) entworfen hat, erzählt. 

Muss glaub ich jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. September 2008)

Welcome to Blitzableiterklug*******rei for everyone 
Solange Du, Dieter, Dich nicht mit einem Angefeuchteten in den Himmel zeigenden Zeigefinger, aufs Dach stellst und schmutzige Lieder singst, wird der Blitz vermutl. weder bei Dir noch bei den Nachbarn einschlagen


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. September 2008)

Schon wieder 10 Leute die mit fahren wollen  ( Stand 11:00 Uhr ) . Jetzt muss nur das Wetter & Arbeit mitspielen  und los geht´s


----------



## Prophet07 (6. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Schon wieder 10 Leute die mit fahren wollen  ( Stand 11:00 Uhr ) . Jetzt muss nur das Wetter & Arbeit mitspielen  und los geht´s




glaube mir Sven, es sind sicher mehr als 10 Leute die mitfahren wollen.
Leider schwitze ich bereits bei dem Gedanken die 1,3 hm zu überwinden, nur um auf den Sattel zu kommen. 

Also, Wetter wird prima, Arbeit bekommst Du in den Griff und ich wünsche Euch eine Geile Tour

Dieter


----------



## Prophet07 (6. September 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Welcome to Blitzableiterklug*******rei for everyone
> Solange Du, Dieter, Dich nicht mit einem Angefeuchteten in den Himmel zeigenden Zeigefinger, aufs Dach stellst und schmutzige Lieder singst, wird der Blitz vermutl. weder bei Dir noch bei den Nachbarn einschlagen



Ok, danke für die Warnung.
Wo liegt denn das Hauptproblem? Schmutzige Lieder oder feuchter Finger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (6. September 2008)

Mal gaaaaanz frei nach Terry Pratchett: "Optimismus ist, bei Gewitter auf dem höchsten Berg in einer Kupferrüstung zu stehen und »Scheiß Götter!« zu rufen." 

Und mit dem Wetter für die Tour bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Über Siegburg hängen (Stand: 11:44 Uhr) ganz viele, ganz schön graue, Wolken..


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. September 2008)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Mal gaaaaanz frei nach Terry Pratchett: "Optimismus ist, bei Gewitter auf dem höchsten Berg in einer Kupferrüstung zu stehen und »Scheiß Götter!« zu rufen."


Das ist doch mal 'ne Aussage! @ Dieter, Du willst jetzt nicht wirklich eine Antwot oder? 



ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Und mit dem Wetter für die Tour bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Über Siegburg hängen (Stand: 11:44 Uhr) ganz viele, ganz schön graue, Wolken..



Wetterradar schaut ansich ganz ok aus, auch wenn es über Hennef gerade ziehmlich finster wird


----------



## Tinchen12 (6. September 2008)

Viel schlimmer als in ein paar Regenschauer fände ich, wegen Regengefahr nicht an einer Tour teilzunehmen und hinterher zu erfahren, dass es doch nicht geregnet hat und eine klasse Tour war. Ich bin heute auf jedenfall draussen, wenn auch leider nicht bei euch 

LG
Martina


----------



## Campari79 (6. September 2008)

In Porz ist nur leichter Regen. Aber man kann mit viel Phantasie in der Ferne einen hell blauen Himmel  sehen. 

( Stand: 12:20 Uhr )


----------



## ChaosRaven (6. September 2008)

Ich hab beschlossen, dass ich mich an die Weisheiten meiner Grundausbildung halte:
1. Das ist kein Regen, sondern erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit
2. Das Meiste fällt doch eh daneben
3. Sei doch froh - kein Sonnenbrand und keine Mücken

Daher such ich mal meine Klamotten zusammen.


----------



## Razzor (6. September 2008)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> 2. Das Meiste fällt doch eh daneben


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. September 2008)

... un die Welt ist eine Scheibe


----------



## Campari79 (6. September 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ... un die Welt ist eine Scheibe



Mal einer der es auch laut ausspricht.


----------



## ChaosRaven (6. September 2008)

Die Scheibenwelt ist eine scheibenförmige Welt mit einem Umfang von ca. 48.000 km, die auf den Rücken von vier Elefanten (Berilia, Tubul, Groß-T'Phon und Jerakeen) ruht. Diese wiederum stehen auf dem Rücken der Sternen-Schildkröte Groß-A'Tuin, die durch den Weltraum schwimmt.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. September 2008)

Umbenennung:
Blitzableiterklug********rfred  zu Scheibenweltklug*******rfred . Eigentlich ist das Team3 ja für solche Themen bekannt, aber Außnahmen ... und Regel und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (6. September 2008)

Wer auch immer Team 3 is.. Ich oute mich da mal als unwissend.. 
Nun Team3-Klug*******rfred?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. September 2008)

Besser nix mehr sagen, sonst haut uns Jens und Ralf (Team3) gleich ... 

So, im on my way. Bis später.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. September 2008)

ups.... doppel Post


----------



## Punktemonster (6. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Warnung.
> Wo liegt denn das Hauptproblem? Schmutzige Lieder oder feuchter Finger?



Hi dieter  gefunden! das mit dem dach und dem zeigefinger würde ich mir nicht gefallen lassen. DU brauchst kein dach


----------



## Prophet07 (6. September 2008)

Punktemonster schrieb:


> Hi dieter  gefunden! das mit dem dach und dem zeigefinger würde ich mir nicht gefallen lassen. DU brauchst kein dach



Ja, und schon ist der Bekanntenkreis wieder etwas gewachsen 
Wie siehts mit Deiner Rolle aus, Spinnweben schon entfernt??

Wir sollten unbedingt nochmal über den Winterpokal reden, ist bestimmt ne gute Motivationshilfe.

PS - Das mit dem Dach und dem Finger lassen wir jetzt besser
Sonst gefährden wir hier noch das Niveau 

LG
Dieter


----------



## Punktemonster (6. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Deiner Rolle aus, Spinnweben schon entfernt??
> 
> LG
> Dieter



Hi, ich komme eben von einem Mini-trip zur Wahner Heide - wenigstens bis dahin bin ich gekommen und auch wieder zurück - und bin sogar nicht ko. Das mit dem WP können wir gern ins Auge fassen. Dieses Jahr will sich der Rikman ja was ausdenken, um die ganzen Fakes und Ultratrollspaßvögel zu entschärfen, die so pro tag locker 28 Stunden Sport gemacht haben  nochn schönes Rest-WE. 


LG Michael


----------



## Prophet07 (6. September 2008)

Punktemonster schrieb:


> Hi, ich komme eben von einem Mini-trip zur Wahner Heide - wenigstens bis dahin bin ich gekommen und auch wieder zurück - und bin sogar nicht ko. Das mit dem WP können wir gern ins Auge fassen. Dieses Jahr will sich der Rikman ja was ausdenken, um die ganzen Fakes und Ultratrollspaßvögel zu entschärfen, die so pro tag locker 28 Stunden Sport gemacht haben  nochn schönes Rest-WE.
> 
> 
> LG Michael




Na dann ist der erste Schritt zurück zur alten Form ja gemacht  

Euch auch noch ein schöns Wochenende.

LG Dieter

PS - ich schreib später oder morgen noch ne PM wegen nächster Woche


----------



## ronald-s77 (6. September 2008)

*Hey Sven

also war wieder ne super nette Tour, nach anfänglichen Startprobs....
Waren wieder nette Leute dabei und hat wieder VIEL SPASS gemacht...
Und das wetter hatt ja auch wieder sehrgut mitgespielt

Und nochmal vielen lieben Dank für das leien des Mantels Karin

Gruß Roni*


----------



## Kalinka (7. September 2008)

Ne, war das schön.
Schön langsam, schöne Landschaft, schönes Timing, schön viele Pannen, fast schönes Wetter, schön matschig, lauter nette Menschen
Alles was einem so eine Samstagnachmitagskettenfressertour bieten sollte.
Danke fürs Guidding & Timing, lieber Tsvenn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Punktemonster (7. September 2008)

PS - ich schreib später oder morgen noch ne PM wegen nächster Woche[/QUOTE]

Hi und guten morgen 

was denkst du, sollten wir das vielleicht hier vor ort bei uns besprechen?

micha


----------



## Prophet07 (7. September 2008)

Jammer heul schnief......und ich konnte nicht dabei sein!!!!!!


Also los, bedauert mich !!!


----------



## Jerd (7. September 2008)

Dank auch von mir, Sven, für die schöne Tour!


----------



## ultra2 (7. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Also los, bedauert mich !!!



Mach ich doch gerne...

...du armes Mädchen

...und vielen Dank an Sven und Mitfahrer/inen für die nette Tour.


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. September 2008)

*Tourbericht: WH-L-Wald-S-WBTS-HCM- u.s.w.*

Es war mal wieder Samstag und was bedeutete das  Ich habe mal wieder eine Tour ausgeschrieben. Diesmal ging es auch für mich über Neuland  zumindest was den Tourverlauf anginge. Deshalb habe ich im Vorfeld genügend Zeit eingeplant. Nicht des so trotz trafen sich wieder 13 Mitfahren/in + Ausschreiber am Treffpunkt Aggerstadion ein. Mit dabei waren 

Kalinka		~ 	Karin
Campari79	~	Marco
Razzor		~	Tomek
Ronald-s77	~	Roni
ChaosRaven	~	Nicklas
Jerd		~	Gerd
Rote Laterne	~	Lissy
Hsw		~	Heike
Konfuzius		~	Ralf
Cheetah		~	Frank
Andreas-MTB	~	Andreas
XXX		~	Ines
Ultra2		~	Jens

, und der Ausschreiber

Kettenfresser	~	Sven 

Startzeit war diesmal um 13:45 Uhr . Nachdem die Arbeit nicht angerufen hatte  , habe ich mich zum Treffpunkt aufgemacht wo ich um ca. 13:35 Uhr eintraf. Nach und nach trafen alle ein so das ich am Schluss 13 Mitfahrer hatte . Aber bevor es losging fing schon wieder mein Pech an zu wirken . ChaosRaven hatte einen Platten .



Aber der wurde schnell wieder flott gemacht , als das nächste Problem erkannt wurde . Hier war der Mantel eingerissen 



Aber dank unserer Kalinka wurde auch das Problem dank Ersatzmantel gelöst. Nachdem das behoben war setzten wir uns um 14:15 Uhr in Bewegung . Es ging über die Agger in die andere WH zum S-Trail  . Die Kompression hatte es in sich , was etliche an Ihrer Gabel merkten . 



Der Spass stand aber im Vordergrund.



Aber weiter ging es auf FAB nach Lohmar . Dort über die Straße in den Lohmarer Wald . Unterwegs baute sogar ein Verpflegungswagen auf,  leider nicht für uns . Also wurde die zwei Rampen bezwungen und der Weg grob nach Heide eingeschlagen. Hier ebenfalls über die Straße und weiter über FAB zu dem S . Hier kam Stimmung auf 



und manche konnten nicht genug davon kriegen . Aber alle kamen heil wieder raus. Anschließend ging es hinunter zur alten Brücke . Der Einsteig erwies sich als schwierig ( auch ich habe geschoben  ) aber im weiteren Verlauf lief es immer besser. Jetzt war kurbeln angesagt und das sogar auf Teer ( für machte ein Lieblingsbelag wie ich im nachhinein erfahren habe ) . Eigentlich hatte der Guide vor bis zum Aussichtspunkt zu fahren und dann wieder zurück in den Wald . Aber die Leute kurbelten unbeirrt immer rauf.Also ließ sich der Guide bei der anschließenden Pause


nichts anmerken  . Ab hier wurde es auch für den Guide neu , aber dank Andreas-MTB  wurden wir zielsicher wieder nach Heide geführt . Jetzt wartete der doch recht nasse HCM auf uns . Zwei kannten Ihn noch nicht , so fuhr ich mit den beiden eine Einführungsrunde darauf. An der Schlüsselstelle kam mal wieder die ausgezeichnete Fahrtechnik vom machen zum Vorschein.



Weiter ging es zum Ausgang hier wurde der Reifendruck überprüft , übrigens nicht das erste mal 



und die sandigen Ketten wieder gangbar gemacht natürlich biologisch abbaubar 



Weiter ging es zur Verlängerung die teilweise befahren wurde . Noch ein kleiner Trail und wir rollte durch die City wieder in die WH hinein. Als Abschluss der Tour wurde der Leihenweiher noch mal umrundet wo Ines sich verabschiedete  . Die anderes rollte gemütlich zum Ausgangspunkt zurück wo wir um 17:15 Uhr eintrafen. Dies war glatt eine ¾ Stunde zu früh . So wurde noch etwas gequatscht  schließlich machten sich alle mit dem Auto/Rad auf dem Heimweg. 

*Fazit:*
-3 Neue Gesichter waren wieder dabei 
-Wieder viel gequatscht
-Tempo war auf Grund der FAB höher als sonst , dafür wenig Trails 
-Wetter war zum Glück trocken ( auch wenn nur von oben ) 
-So kann es weiter gehen. 

~ Ich wurde auf zwei Sachen angesprochen . Erstens das schnelle Tempo , wo führ ich mich entschuldige aber ich hatte etwas Panik aufgrund der 30 min. die wir am Start verloren hatten . 
~ Zweiten das die Schwierigkeit teilweise nicht leicht war , wurde mit zugetragen wie war es denn für die anderen spezielle für die neuen ??? 

Daten siehe Auswertung

Es waren ca. 29 km und gute 300 hm !!!






P.S. 
Hat jemand einen Löffel verloren , habe diesen am Ausgang des HCM gefunden.


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Jammer heul schnief......und ich konnte nicht dabei sein!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Also los, bedauert mich !!!



Du armer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campari79 (7. September 2008)

Danke Sven für die schöne Tour. War wie immer ein Vergnügen.  

Gruß,
M


----------



## ChaosRaven (7. September 2008)

Super Tour! 
Werde mich da wohl mal öfters anschließen (und weiter schön Ersatzschläuche mitnehmen ).

Ein Tacho wurde von mir auch noch gefunden.


----------



## Razzor (7. September 2008)

War eine sehr schöne Tour! 


Tempo war ok, bis auf die Anstiege, da hab ich ziemlich gepumpt. Aber da muss ich noch üben


----------



## Pepin (8. September 2008)

ich hoffe das ich bald auch mal wieder dabei bin 

wetter wird ja so langsam wieder schlechter


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. September 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> ich hoffe das ich bald auch mal wieder dabei bin
> 
> wetter wird ja so langsam wieder schlechter



Warum immer nur im Winter


----------



## ChaosRaven (12. September 2008)

Ich hab doch glatt noch einen Nachtrag von unserer letzten Tour:
Das meine hinteren Bremsbacken auf einmal so komisch standen, als es an der Wahnbachtalsperre hochging, lag an einem Seitenschlag. War heute bei bike + run in Siegburg mit der Felge. Irreparabler Schaden.. 
Montag habsch erst ne neue Felge, dafür mit schwarzen statt silbernen Nippeln! (Mal was für die böse Optik tun )


----------



## ronald-s77 (12. September 2008)

Da hast du dich sicher super drüber gefreut wa!!


----------



## ChaosRaven (12. September 2008)

Über die schwarzen Nippel schon. 
Über alles andere nicht, das Geld hätte ich auch anders ins Bike investieren können. Wollte mir ja noch weiße Außenhüllen für Brems- und Schaltzüge besorgen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. September 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Wir haben haben letzten Sonntag den Trail vom Seelscheider Sportplatz bis zur Naafbachtalausfahrt in Kreuznaaf mit einem 18-Schnitt gemeistert.
> Flow ohne Ende
> VG Werner



Hallo Werner!

Kannst Du mir bitte etwas genauer erklären, wo in Seelscheid der Einstieg für besagten Trail zu finden ist? Habe bei meiner letzten Tour durch Dein "Feuchtgebiet" nämlich erneut den Weg nicht gefunden. War allerdings auch wegen des fortgeschrittenen Tages etwas unter Zeitdruck und bin dann den Radweg durch´s Tal zurückgefahren. Möchte den Trail vor Ende meines Urlaubs unbedingt nochmal fahren. Beschreibung gerne auch als PN.

Peter


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. September 2008)

So wie sieht es denn mit Samstag aus  habe freies Wochenende . Soll ich ne Tour reinstellen , was kleines durch den Lohmarer Wald  könnte mir aber vorstellen HIER mitzufahren ( wenn ich eine von diesen Ausnahmedingbums bekomme )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (17. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So wie sieht es denn mit Samstag aus  habe freies Wochenende . Soll ich ne Tour reinstellen , was kleines durch den Lohmarer Wald  könnte mir aber vorstellen HIER mitzufahren ( wenn ich eine von diesen Ausnahmedingbums bekomme )


bekämest Du!...brauchst Du aber nicht! 
Ich habe es aufgegeben und auch gemerkt, daß ich mit den *Frauen* hätte wählerischer sein sollen.
Bist also gerne willkommen, lieber Tsvenn!


----------



## Campari79 (17. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So wie sieht es denn mit Samstag aus  habe freies Wochenende . Soll ich ne Tour reinstellen , was kleines durch den Lohmarer Wald  könnte mir aber vorstellen HIER mitzufahren ( wenn ich eine von diesen Ausnahmedingbums bekomme )



Aber denk immer dran das Du für Sonntag fit sein musst lieber Sven


----------



## Kalinka (17. September 2008)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Aber denk immer dran das Du für Sonntag fit sein musst lieber Sven



Wird eine Reha-Tour mit Sonderbehandlung für Tsvenni , keine Sorge!


----------



## bibi1952 (17. September 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner!
> 
> Kannst Du mir bitte etwas genauer erklären, wo in Seelscheid der Einstieg für besagten Trail zu finden ist? Habe bei meiner letzten Tour durch Dein "Feuchtgebiet" nämlich erneut den Weg nicht gefunden. War allerdings auch wegen des fortgeschrittenen Tages etwas unter Zeitdruck und bin dann den Radweg durch´s Tal zurückgefahren. Möchte den Trail vor Ende meines Urlaubs unbedingt nochmal fahren. Beschreibung gerne auch als PN.
> 
> Peter



Hallo Peter,
morgen abend ab 17:30 Uhr wollte ich eine Runde drehen. Könnten ab Donrath gemütlich das Naafbachtal über den Wirtschaftsweg und die Straße zum Altersheim in Seelscheid hochradeln, dann kommt der Trail durchs Wenigerbachtal und weiter durchs Naafbachtal bis nach Kreuznaaf.
Fahrzeit ca. 1,5 h, kommt darauf an, wie schnell du den Trail fahren willst.
ich passe mich an.
Habe mich letzten Sonntag auf dem HCM beim Sprung in die Sandrinne mit einer der seitlichen Wurzel verhädert und dabei einige leichte Prellungen zugezogen. Daher fahre ich gerne etwas langsamer.
VG Werner


----------



## Campari79 (17. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wird eine Reha-Tour mit Sonderbehandlung für Tsvenni , keine Sorge!



Alles klar. Dann bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. September 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> morgen abend ab 17:30 Uhr wollte ich eine Runde drehen. Könnten ab Donrath gemütlich das Naafbachtal über den Wirtschaftsweg und die Straße zum Altersheim in Seelscheid hochradeln, dann kommt der Trail durchs Wenigerbachtal und weiter durchs Naafbachtal bis nach Kreuznaaf.
> Fahrzeit ca. 1,5 h, kommt darauf an, wie schnell du den Trail fahren willst.
> ich passe mich an.
> ...



Hallo Werner!
Stehe um 17.30 Uhr morgen bei Dir vor der Tür. Dachte, auf der seitlichen Wurzel stünde mein Name. Habe mich vor ein paar Wochen ebenfalls darin verfangen, allerdings blieb mein Sturz ohne Folgen.
Peter


----------



## ChaosRaven (17. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So wie sieht es denn mit Samstag aus  habe freies Wochenende . Soll ich ne Tour reinstellen , was kleines durch den Lohmarer Wald  könnte mir aber vorstellen HIER mitzufahren ( wenn ich eine von diesen Ausnahmedingbums bekomme )



Solltest du eine veranstalten, beeil ich mich auch mit dem Wiederaufbau vom Bike..


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. September 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> morgen abend ab 17:30 Uhr wollte ich eine Runde drehen. Könnten ab Donrath gemütlich das Naafbachtal über den Wirtschaftsweg und die Straße zum Altersheim in Seelscheid hochradeln, dann kommt der Trail durchs Wenigerbachtal und weiter durchs Naafbachtal bis nach Kreuznaaf.
> Fahrzeit ca. 1,5 h, kommt darauf an, wie schnell du den Trail fahren willst.
> ich passe mich an.
> VG Werner



Hallo Werner!
Das hat Spaß gemacht! Vielen Dank für die souveräne Führung.
Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (19. September 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Werner!
> Das hat Spaß gemacht! Vielen Dank für die souveräne Führung.
> Peter



Hallo Peter,
können wir in zwei Wochen wiederholen oder was neues testen.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (19. September 2008)

Gibts morgen eine Tour ab Aggerstadion?


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wird eine Reha-Tour mit Sonderbehandlung für Tsvenni , keine Sorge!


Wie kann ich da dann noch ablehnen. Bin dabei 




Razzor schrieb:


> Gibts morgen eine Tour ab Aggerstadion?


Hallo Tomek morgen fahre ich bei Kalinka komm doch mit. Platz im Auto ist vorhanden . Wie wäre es mit dem Treffpunkt Rammes Grünland


----------



## Razzor (19. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie kann ich da dann noch ablehnen. Bin dabei
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo Tomek morgen fahre ich bei Kalinka komm doch mit. Platz im Auto ist vorhanden . Wie wäre es mit dem Treffpunkt Rammes Grünland



Kann morgen doch nicht  Meine Chefin hat eben angerufen, muss morgen einspringen 
Sonst wäre ich gerne mitgekommen.


----------



## Redking (19. September 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Gibts morgen eine Tour ab Aggerstadion?



Nö erst am Sonntag!

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. September 2008)

*Tourbericht: Nordschleife+Burg Nürbrug+Camp4Fun*

Es war einmal vor sehr langer Zeit 
Ach quatsch beiseite aber so fing es tadsächlich fast so an. Also vor  einiger Zeit haben sich ein paar Biker überlegt was Sie mal am Wochenende machen könnten was Rad & Auto verbindet. Ok man kann auch mit dem Auto zum Radtreffpunkt fahren, aber wir wollten mehr. 
Da kam einer auf den Gedanken eine runde um die legendäre Nordschleife des Nürburgrings zu drehen. Hmmm nicht schlecht, also ging die suche im Netz los,  anfragen hier,  Pläne da,  Karten dort. Schließlich hatte man einiges zusammen gesammelt . Jetzt wurde nur noch der Termin festgemacht. 
So ging es am 21.09.2008 los. 

Dabei waren

Marco 
Ronald 
Sebastian
Oliver
Olaf
Sven 

Es wurde sich verabredet und mit Kind und Kegel ahh ich meine Bike und Helm machten wir uns auf dem Weg zum Ring bzw. zur Grünen Hölle. Abfahrt war um 09:00 Uhr mit dem Auto und pünklich um 10:00 Uhr waren wir auch schon in Adenau. Hier stieß der letzte Teilnehmer zu uns. 
Es wurde alles ausgepackt und noch mal der Reifendruck überprüft. Das Wetter war trocken. 







Schließlich machten wir uns um halb elf auf den Weg. Vorbei am Radladen ging es um späteren Verlauf stetig bergan am Kesselchen und Klostertal  



vorbei zur Steilstrecke. Ein war wagemutige deren Namen ich hier nicht nenne , hatten sich doch trotz Warnschild näher an die Strecke  geschlichen als erlaubt.  



Aber es ging alles gut. Als ich auf Tacho schaute traf mich fast der schlag  4 km geradelt und schon 200 hm . Oh man auf was habe ich mich da eingelassen. Das Steilste Stück baute sich vor mir auf . 33 % Steigung war für mich zu viel was andere nicht abschreckte nach ganz oben zu fahren. Oben angekommen entschied die Gruppe ( los jetzt ) eine Trail zum Karussell zu nehmen. Dieser war teilweise sehr verblockt was mich und andere zwang den leichteren Weg hinunter zu wählen. Am Karussell angekommen wurde versucht alle auf´s Bild zu bekommen +  Werbebanner 



.Als ging es los zuerst mit einem Rucksack 



, dann wurde erhöht 



aber das half auch nicht´s also mehr Rucksäcke 



.Als auch das nicht half musste ein Rad herhalten. Mensch da kam einem die Idee wir nehmen das Rad mit dem Ständer. Aber oh wunder den hatte ich vorher abmontiert. Hätte ich das Gewusst , schließlich wurde das Rad auf beiden Seiten mit Ruchsäcken gestützt und das Foto gelang doch noch. 
Jetzt wurde kurz am Karussell verweilt nicht ganz freiwillig weil der erste Platten stand auf der Tagesordnung. So blieb noch was Zeit ein paar Fotos zu machen unter anderem aus dieses wo ich auch schon mal war 



.Schlauch gewechselt und wir machten uns dies mal ohne Steilstück auf dem Weg zur Hohen Acht. Die Anschließende Abfahrt zum Brünnchen war mit diversen Wurzel gespickt was Freude beim den Probaten hervorrief. Dort wurde pausiert  



und eine Pommes wurde dem Magen zwecks Energie Auffüllung zugeführt. Weiter ging es an der Strecke entlang 



zur Döttinger Höhe. Da kam uns eine Idee ein besuch an der Ruine Nürburg 



wäre ja auch nicht schlecht. Also ein Abstecher dort hin. Der Weg war zwar schön zu fahren nur die Höhenmeter mussten nicht sein 



.Hier wurde pausiert 



und sich für die anschließende Abfahrt vorbereitet. Aber zuvor waren da noch Treppenstufen und na ja Biker sind eben so 



















.Also wieder zur Döttigner Höhe. Da wurde das Camp4Fun gesichtet  ( Staubwolken am Horizont ) , und ebenfalls angefahren. Dort lief gerade eine Veranstaltung und die Dinger sind ja wohl auch nicht schlecht 



.So genug gesehen weiter ging es um den Rind mit doch sehr schönen Eindrücken 



.Hier und da wurde natürlich verweilt und die Atmosphäre auf sich einwirken zu lassen. 



Schließlich wurden noch diverse An und Abfahrten gemeistert und in Breidscheid kräftig zugelangt was das Essen anginge ( Hmm Spagetti ) . Ab hier an rollten wir gemütlich zum Ausgangpunkt zurück und machten uns per Auto auf dem Heimweg. 
Jungs war eine super Tour. Und die weiteren Pläne sehen ja auch nicht schlecht aus !!!
Ach ja hier noch die Tourauswertung. Glaube aber das die Ausganghöhe nicht so ganz stimmt , aber das ist doch schnuppe.


----------



## Campari79 (22. September 2008)

Siehst Du Sven  das ist genau der Grund warum wir Dich immer die Berichte schreiben lassen.
Wie immer super Bericht. 

War ein echt klasse Tag mit viel Höhen und Tiefen ( der Weg ist gemeint ). 
Tolle Gruppe mit der man Pferde stehlen kann. Und ich wette dass noch viele andere solcher Touren stattfinden werden. 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (22. September 2008)

Nächstes Mal will ich aber auch mit


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. September 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal will ich aber auch mit



ich auch


----------



## Schmiddi07 (22. September 2008)

...und ich erst!! *dasnächstemalunbedingtmitwill*  Das ist genau die Route wo mir für die komplette Distanz so ein bisschen der Antrieb fehlt und ich meist bei der Hälfte abgebrochen habe. Der grosse Schweinehund steht irgendwie immer unten an der Steilstrecke


----------



## ronald-s77 (22. September 2008)

*Hola zusammen

also Marco ich kann mich Dir nur anschließen hat Sveni wieder SUPRE berichtet ""TOP""
und war echt ne FETTE Tour hatten ja super viel SPASS wie versprochen..
Ich freu mich jetz schon auf unsern nächsten Event!!!

ach und hier sind dann noch paar Pic´s von den Bikern...



















und das nach einen sehr langen Anstieg
und hier das ende der Tour



*


----------



## ChaosRaven (23. September 2008)

Sieht schick aus! Wir könnten uns nächstes Jahr im Mai an einem Samstag Morgen mal beim Aggerstadion treffen, schnell mitm MTB nach Adenau, um den Ring, zurück und zum Abschluß noch den HCM mitnehmen! 

Warum Mai? Ich warte schon gefühlte 3 Monate auf die Lieferung von bike-components.de. Ist knapp ne Woche her, sagt mein Terminplaner.


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. September 2008)

Sooo und weiter geht es . Diesmal mal möchte ich am Sonntag HIER HIN. Wer will kann sich eintragen und gutes Wetter mitbringen


----------



## Olli.K (23. September 2008)

Hallo
Ich bin bisschen spät, aber ist ein klasse Ringbericht Sven.
Habe auch noch ein paar Fotos im meinem Album.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. September 2008)

Jetzt aber schnell eintragen . Nachdem ich diverse Anfragen erhalten habe biete ich die Sonntagstour auch am Samstag an. Also Samstagstour um 14:00 Uhr na wenn das kein Reim ist


----------



## Campari79 (26. September 2008)

bin dabei.


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. September 2008)

So Jungs ich hoffe ihr seit alle gut nach Hause gekommen . Bike überprüft und die wunden versorgt . 
Tourbericht folgt Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (27. September 2008)

Wie Wunden?! 
Und Sven, wie war nu dein P-Weg?


----------



## Campari79 (28. September 2008)

Wunden !!! Ich weiÃ nicht wovon Du redest.  
Oder meinst Du die kleinen Kratzer von den Trail - StrÃ¤uchernâ¦
Aber Roni und ich sind gut nach Hause gekommen. 

War ne super tolle Tour mit schÃ¶nen Trails.

GruÃ,
Marco


----------



## Tinchen12 (28. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Sooo und weiter geht es . Diesmal mal möchte ich am Sonntag HIER HIN. Wer will kann sich eintragen und gutes Wetter mitbringen



Es ist zum  , dass es endlich Sonntags zu einer Tinchen-geeigneten Uhrzeit eine Tour vom Sven gibt und ich mich bereits zum Rennradeln verabredet habe 

Für gutes Wetter habe ich dennoch gesorgt und wünsche euch viel Spaß!!!!!

LG
Martina


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Es ist zum  , dass es endlich Sonntags zu einer Tinchen-geeigneten Uhrzeit eine Tour vom Sven gibt und ich mich bereits zum Rennradeln verabredet habe
> 
> Für gutes Wetter habe ich dennoch gesorgt und wünsche euch viel Spaß!!!!!
> 
> ...



Habe ins geheim schon mit dir gerechnet. Kannst auch mit den RR mitfahren . 
Ich danke dir aber  für das schöne Wetter  
Vielleicht das nächste mal


----------



## Tinchen12 (28. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Habe ins geheim schon mit dir gerechnet. Kannst auch mit den RR mitfahren .
> 
> Vielleicht das nächste mal




Das nächste Mal sehr gerne!! Ich werde zusehen, für Sonntags eine Woche im voraus keine festen Termine mehr zuzusagen, damit ich beim nächsten Mal noch die Option habe bei Dir mitzufahren  Aber ich habe nicht mehr damit gerechnet, dass eine Kettenfresser-Tour Sonntags stattfindet...

LG
Martina


----------



## Schmiddi07 (29. September 2008)

War heut auf dem HCM unterwegs und konnte meinen Augen nicht trauen...

An dieser Passage:





musste ich meine Fahrt wegen "Gegenverkehr" unterbrechen... 
Ich schaute in die "Grube" und dachte WAS IST DAS???  
Ich sah wie sich der Vater (gehbehindert) mit seinem Sohn versuchte seinen Elektromobil durch den Sand zu schieben. BERGAUF wohlgemerkt!
Nachdem ich dann mit nem Kumpel und dem Sohn das Gefährt aus der Grube gehoben hatten fragte ich wie um Himmels willen sie auf diesen Weg kommen??  Die Frau, die mit den Nerven völlig am Ende war, sagte das sie "Mountain-Biker" die sie einige Kilometer vorher getroffen hatten,sie auf diesen Weg geschickt haben und sich nun total verlaufen hätten.
Den Spuren des Mobils nach zu urteilen sind sie also minimum 7-8 km den HCM entgegengesetzt hochgelaufen/gefahren/geschoben.
Haben sie dann auf die richtige Fährte geführt und hoffe das sie noch vor dem Einbruch der Dunkelheit in Heide angekommen sind...fand ich echt mal krass.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. September 2008)

Schmiddi07 schrieb:


> Den Spuren des Mobils nach zu urteilen sind sie also minimum 7-8 km den HCM entgegengesetzt hochgelaufen/gefahren/geschoben.



Oh, wusste gar nicht, dass unser HCM sooo lang ist.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. September 2008)

*Tourbericht : Drei Fluss/Bach Tour Light(er) + neues Ende*
Am Samstag traf ich auf etliche Leute am Wahlscheider Forum die unbedingt eine Tour mit mir fahren wollten. Mit dabei war 

Campari79 		Marco
ronald-s77 		Ronald
BulliOlli 			Oliver
Race4Hills		Jens

Und der Guide 

Kettenfresser		Sven 


Am Treffpunkt wurde bereiz auf mich gewartet und über Gott und Bike geredet . Nach dem alle da waren setzten wir uns in gang. Es ging immer an der Agger lang bis nach Neuhonrath. Ein kurze Einweisung wurde gegeben ( End / Steinig / etc. ) Die Schlüsselstelle wurde von allen glänzend gemeistert und der Trail entließ uns in Overath. Kurz über die Straßen und der zweite Trail wartete auf uns 



immer schön am Wasser lang. Kurz darauf wurde der dritte Trailabschnitt , den ich wieder nicht ganz geschafft habe zu fahren ( blöde Wurzel ). Aber jeder Trail hat einmal ein ende. Die jetzige Devise hieß kurbeln , zuerst über Schotter und das letzte Stück wurden die Reifen mit Teer belohnt . Oben an der Kirche in Marialinden wurde pausiert , und eine Gruppentherapie abgehalten ( Einsicht ist der erste Weg zu Besserung ) .Weiter ging es über Trailartige Wege zur Blindenaafer Mühle.  Dieser Weg führte uns in das Naafbachtal, was wir trotz der Hindernisse von Toren, über Gatter, und Bäume Achtung Kopfhöhe !!!  ) glänzend gemeistert wurde. Immer schön an der Naaf entlang ging es unterhalb von Holl  wieder aufwärts. In Holl über die Wiesen und kurz über Straße nach Kuckenbach . Hier wurde gefragt ob man die Tour abkürzen wolle , aber nur einer hatte was dagegen . Und wieder ins Naafbachtal hinab . An der Ingersauler Mühle vorbei ging es wieder rauf. Ab hier wurde es noch mal Trailig. Die rail wurde gefahren und im weiteren Verlauf kam der zweite noch dazu. Am Ende wurde es noch mal riskant und einer wollte nicht genug bekommen . Aber wenn es am schönsten ist soll man ja bekanntlich aufhören nicht wahr 
Jetzt ging es gemütlich zum Ausgangfspunkt der Tour zurück. Noch ein kurzes schwätzen gehalten und ich machte mich auf wieder auf dem Heimweg. Schließlich brauchte ich noch Kraft für morgen den zweiten Teil

Fazit:
- Sonne pur aber der Herbst kommt 
- Fahrzeit na ja dir Gruppe wurde immer schneller obwohl ich am Berg immer der letzte war. 
- Wieder viel gequatscht  
- Der WP kann kommen !
- Fotos bitte an Ronald wenden 

Daten siehe Auswertung , es müssen ca. 5 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. September 2008)

*Tourbericht : Drei Fluss/Bach Tour Light(er) + neues Ende Teil 2*

Ja ihr liest richtig die selbe Tour wurde gefahren. Also am Sonntag trafen sich bei herrlichem Herbstwetter ( Sonne ) wieder ein paar Biker am Walscheider Forum . Es gab sogar einen Wiederholungstäter. Mit dabei waren 

püzz 			Stefan 
Ghostrider11 		Bastian
Anfaenger64 		Manni
Thawk			Frank
ronald-s77 		Ronald

und der Guide 

Kettenfresser		Sven 


Nachdem alle am Treffpunkt abgekommen waren ( manche sogar mit dem Rad anreisten und schon 35 km auf dem Tacho hatten ) ging es wieder rund. An der Agger vorbei ging es nach Neuhonrath. Auch hier wurde eine kurze Einweisung gegeben. Die Schlüsselstelle wurde beäugt und befahren ( ich hätte mich fast gelegt ) . In Overath ging es über Teer und der zweite Trailanschnitt wurde unter dir Räder genommen. Am Ende wartet ein Bach mit einem Holzbrett ( das lag Gersten noch im Bach und nicht quer ) . Leider wurde es einem zum Verhängnis. Stefan stürzte und landete voll auf die Schulter ( Aua ). Nach kurzen verschnaufen ( Krankenwagen ja/nein ?? ) entschloss er sich zum Startpunkt zurück zu fahren. *Stefan ich wünsche dir eine gute Besserung und hoffe du hast alles glimpflich überstanden ??? Lass was von dir hören*. Nach dem Stefan sich von uns getrennt hatte , wurde die weitere Tour unter die Räder genommen. Der dritte Trailabschnitt wurde befahren der uns im späteren Verlauf wieder entließ. Jetzt wurde ( bei mir zumindest ) das kleine Kettenblatt beansprucht und wir schraubten uns mach Marialinden hoch. Der Berg hat es in sich ich weiß. Oben angekommen wurde auf die Gruppentherapie verzichten und stattdessen gab es Waffeln mit Krischen sowie Kuchen mit Eis. 





Also wurde erstmal kräftig gebaggert. Nach viel blah blah und ein nettem lächeln der Kellnerin  mussten wir uns aufgrund der Zeit wieder auf den Weg machen. Über Trailabschnitte ging es ins Naffbachtal. In Holl schraubten wir uns wieder hoch und oben wurde entschieden aufgrund der Zeit nicht wieder runter zu fahren. Aber die beiden Trails wurde natürlich noch mitgenommen. Die erste zeigte sich gut fahrbar , die Kanten hatten es in sich. Noch mal kurz gekurbelt und der zweite Trail wurde genommen ( da muss ich noch viel üben ) . Anschließend wurde zum Ausgangspunkt zurückgefahren!

Fazit:
- Sonne davon will ich mehr !!! 
- Mal wieder ein Gesicht gesehen wozu mir der Name nicht einfiel ( ich werde alt ) 
- Wieder viel gequatscht  
- Fotos auch hier bitte an Ronald wenden 

Daten siehe Auswertung , es müssen ca. 5 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## püzz (29. September 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *Stefan ich wünsche dir eine gute Besserung und hoffe du hast alles glimpflich überstanden ??? Lass was von dir hören*.



tja was soll ich sagen - ich bin einfach zu alt für den Scheiß 
Die 5 km zurück nach Wahlscheid hab ich noch so hingekriegt. Bin dann erst nach Hause und dann nach Troisdorf ins Krankenhaus um die Geschichte mal röntgen zu lassen.
Zum Glück nix gebrochen, aber ein Bänderriss am obersten Schulterknochen, der dafür jetzt etwa 1 cm höher steht als er sollte. Der Arzt meinte dann "entweder 6 Wochen ruhig stellen oder wir drehen eine Schraube rein". Bin dann heute nochmal zum Arzt, der dann meinte eine Operation sei nicht nötig. Wenn alles gut verläuft kann der Arm schon nach 2 Wochen aus der Schlinge... Ich werde berichten 
War aber wohl die letzte Kettenfresser-Tour dieses Jahr, ist mir einfach zu brutal. Wäre besser die Wellness-Tour ab Königswinter gefahren


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. September 2008)

püzz schrieb:


> tja was soll ich sagen - ich bin einfach zu alt für den Scheiß
> Die 5 km zurück nach Wahlscheid hab ich noch so hingekriegt. Bin dann erst nach Hause und dann nach Troisdorf ins Krankenhaus um die Geschichte mal röntgen zu lassen.
> Zum Glück nix gebrochen, aber ein Bänderriss am obersten Schulterknochen, der dafür jetzt etwa 1 cm höher steht als er sollte. Der Arzt meinte dann "entweder 6 Wochen ruhig stellen oder wir drehen eine Schraube rein". Bin dann heute nochmal zum Arzt, der dann meinte eine Operation sei nicht nötig. Wenn alles gut verläuft kann der Arm schon nach 2 Wochen aus der Schlinge... Ich werde berichten
> War aber wohl die letzte Kettenfresser-Tour dieses Jahr, ist mir einfach zu brutal. Wäre besser die Wellness-Tour ab Königswinter gefahren




Au weia, das hört sich nicht so gut an
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls Gute Besserung und hoffe dass Du bald trotzdem wieder Kettenfresser-Massaker mitfährst


----------



## Schmiddi07 (29. September 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Oh, wusste gar nicht, dass unser HCM sooo lang ist.



Sorry verdrückt...das wär dann doch was lang  Wohl eher 2-3 km


----------



## Campari79 (29. September 2008)

püzz schrieb:


> tja was soll ich sagen - ich bin einfach zu alt für den Scheiß
> Die 5 km zurück nach Wahlscheid hab ich noch so hingekriegt. Bin dann erst nach Hause und dann nach Troisdorf ins Krankenhaus um die Geschichte mal röntgen zu lassen.
> Zum Glück nix gebrochen, aber ein Bänderriss am obersten Schulterknochen, der dafür jetzt etwa 1 cm höher steht als er sollte. Der Arzt meinte dann "entweder 6 Wochen ruhig stellen oder wir drehen eine Schraube rein". Bin dann heute nochmal zum Arzt, der dann meinte eine Operation sei nicht nötig. Wenn alles gut verläuft kann der Arm schon nach 2 Wochen aus der Schlinge... Ich werde berichten
> War aber wohl die letzte Kettenfresser-Tour dieses Jahr, ist mir einfach zu brutal. Wäre besser die Wellness-Tour ab Königswinter gefahren



Auch von mir gute Besserung Stefan. Auf das Du bald wieder im Sattel sitzt. 

Gruß,
M


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. September 2008)

püzz schrieb:


> tja was soll ich sagen - ich bin einfach zu alt für den Scheiß
> Die 5 km zurück nach Wahlscheid hab ich noch so hingekriegt. Bin dann erst nach Hause und dann nach Troisdorf ins Krankenhaus um die Geschichte mal röntgen zu lassen.
> Zum Glück nix gebrochen, aber ein Bänderriss am obersten Schulterknochen, der dafür jetzt etwa 1 cm höher steht als er sollte. Der Arzt meinte dann "entweder 6 Wochen ruhig stellen oder wir drehen eine Schraube rein". Bin dann heute nochmal zum Arzt, der dann meinte eine Operation sei nicht nötig. Wenn alles gut verläuft kann der Arm schon nach 2 Wochen aus der Schlinge... Ich werde berichten
> War aber wohl die letzte Kettenfresser-Tour dieses Jahr, ist mir einfach zu brutal. Wäre besser die Wellness-Tour ab Königswinter gefahren


Zu alt kann man gar nicht sein finde ich zumindest  . Das liest sich ja richtig schei..e . Keine OP ist schon mal ein gutes Zeichen . Bänderriss ist natürlich böse . Aber nur zwei Wochen , das wäre ja top 
Ich hoffe doch mit deiner weiteren Teilnahme bei meiner Touren.
Schließlich brauche ich im Winter Unterstützung um fitter zu werden 
,wünsche dir noch mal eine gute Besserung und lass dich pflegen , wenn du was brauchst schreib einfach


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. September 2008)

Weia Stefan ... na dann gute Besserung!
Gruß aus der Nachbarschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (30. September 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Weia Stefan ... na dann gute Besserung!
> Gruß aus der Nachbarschaft



Von mir natürlich auch ein "GUTE BESSERUNG"

Und das mit dem zu alt kannst Du gleich wieder vergessen, so ein Blödsinn passiert Dir nur weil Du noch zu jung bist 

Wenn Du dann älter und weiser wirst, fährst Du viel sicherer 

So, das muß ich jetzt unbeding auch meinem Unterbewustsein bei bringen!

LG
Dieter


----------



## püzz (30. September 2008)

Danke für die lieben Genesungswünsche. Werde morgen noch mal zum Orthopäden dackeln und mir genau anhören wie es weitergeht. Ich berichte...


----------



## Kalinka (30. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Wenn Du dann älter und *weiser* wirst, fährst Du viel sicherer
> So, das muß ich jetzt unbeding auch meinem Unterbewustsein bei bringen!


Ja, wenn ! 

*Gute und schnelle Besserung!*
Bis zum WP ist alles wieder gut!


----------



## Delgado (30. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, wenn !
> 
> *Gute und schnelle Besserung!*
> Bis zum WP ist alles wieder gut!



Mus es nicht Onkel S. aus K. heißen?


----------



## Prophet07 (30. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, wenn !
> 
> *Gute und schnelle Besserung!*
> Bis zum WP ist alles wieder gut!



Bemerke ich da etwa wieder einen leicht zickigen Unterton?


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Oktober 2008)

So Leute habe mal für Sonntag´s etwas reingestellt  . Wer mit will kann sich gerne Hier anmelden . Tempo wird sehr sehr langsam  da ich morgen beim bibi fahren werde


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Oktober 2008)

kettenfresser schrieb:


> so Leute Habe Mal Für Sonntag´s Etwas Reingestellt  . Wer Mit Will Kann Sich Gerne hier Anmelden . Tempo Wird Sehr Sehr Langsam  Da Ich Morgen Beim Bibi Fahren Werde



Achtung Die Tour Fällt Aus !!!


----------



## Tinchen12 (5. Oktober 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Achtung Die Tour Fällt Aus !!!



 Habe extra gekämpft um früher frei zu haben. Hätte es sicher geschafft pünktlich zu sein


----------



## Redking (5. Oktober 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Habe extra gekämpft um früher frei zu haben. Hätte es sicher geschafft pünktlich zu sein



Dachte du fährst mit Thierry.
NA die Welt geht hier auch gerade unter!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tinchen12 (5. Oktober 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Dachte du fährst mit Thierry.
> NA die Welt geht hier auch gerade unter!
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Der fährt heute nicht  Aber so wie es hier gerade regnet wäre ich wohl auch nicht gefahren, aber heute Abend soll es evtl besser werden.... 

Gruss
Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin ja schon ein kleines bißchen gefahren. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (8. Oktober 2008)

Text dazu!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Oktober 2008)

Am Wochenende soll das Wetter besser werden 
Damit habe ich mal wieder zwei Touren im Angebot 
*Herbsttour*
Für den Samstag habe ich was Schlammiges im Angebot. 
Und für den Sonntag geht es etwas trockener da lang 
Also Eintragen , mitfahren und Spass haben !!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Oktober 2008)

*Tourbericht: Trailhaltige Runde Naafbachtal/Wenigerbach*
An einem wunderschönen sonnigen Herbstsamstag wollte ich mich mal wieder in Wenigerbachtal. Aber die Sache hatte einen Harken das Wetter spielte im Vorfeld nicht so richtig mit. Also wurde es etwas schlammig.  Mit mir gefahren sind.

Sueßstoff = Frank

Jochen2807 =  Jochen

Und der Guide als vorfahrer 

Kettenfresser = Sven

Pünktlich ging es los. Zuerst wurde sich über Teer eingerollt. Der erste Berg noch spielend genommen. Aber das sollte nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack sein. Über Schotter schraubten wir uns nach Deesem hoch. 



Hier ging es über Waldwege zum Wenigerbachtal. Der Trail war teilweise verblockt und zwang einige zum Absteigen. Auf vor den Brücken wurde eindringlich gewahrt. Aber Jochen kann fahren stellte der Guide fest. 



An der Kläranlage ging es vorbei und dann wurde wieder geschraubt. Oben ging es über Waldwege und Trails wieder ins Wenigerbachtal zurück. Auch hier wurde es wieder stellenweise schwierig. Aber das Tat dem Grinsen keinen Abbruch. Weiter über die Trails ging es wieder nach Kreuznaaf. Zum Schluss wurde der Ümrich durchquert was den Rädern gut tat. Aber die nachfolgende Schlammschacht saute die Räder wieder ein. Aber jetzt war es geschafft. Wir rollten gemütlich zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. Unterwegs verabschiede sich Jochen. Frank und ich kehrten noch im Aggerschlösschen wo wir sogar das Räder waschen durften. 



Anschließend rollten wir zum Ausgangspunkt zurück und ich machte mich auf dem Heimweg 

*Fazit:*
-Traumhaftes Herbstwetter 
-Ganz schön schlammig auf den Trails 
-Muss mehr Fotos machen 
-Wieder zwei neue Gesichter am Treffpunkt 



Daten siehe Tourauswertung . es müssten ca. 4 km und  gute 100 hm abgezogen werden. Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Oktober 2008)

*Tourbericht : Drei Fluss/Bach Tour Light(er) + neues Ende *

Nachdem ich am Samstag im schlammigen Naafbach/Wenigerbachtal unterwegs war , wurde es heute trockener. Bei wieder herrlichem Herbstwetter kamen folgende Personen zum Treffpunkt 

Jochen2807 = Jochen
Sueßstoff = Frank
Vanquish78 = Heiko 

Und der Ausschreiber 
Kettenfresser= Sven 

Mit der Sonne über uns ging es los immer schön an der Agger entlang. Es wurden die verschiedenen Agger Trail angefahren und die verschiedenen Schlüsselstellen glänzend gemeistert. 









Einige waren sogar erstaunt wie lang man an der Agger fahren kann. Aber auch das hat mal eine Ende. Jetzt wurde gekurbelt und das ging ganz schön in die Beine. Oben in Marialinden wurde die Aussicht genossen



und über spezifische Bike Komponenten gesprochen. Sogar eine Probefahrt wurde unternommen und das Gerät gefielt. Also steht die Kaufentscheidung fest eine Fully muss her. Nach der Pause ging es weiter ins Naafbachtal. Diesmal über weitgehend trockene Wege. Jetzt wurde wieder gekurbelt. Über Holl und Kuckenbach stürzten wir uns wieder ins Naafbachtal hinunter. Und noch mal wurde gekurbelt und auf halben Wege angemessen pausiert. 









Weiter hinauf ging es zum nächsten Trail und dann stand der letzte Anstieg auf dem Programm. Ader die Entschädigung folgte auf dem Fuße der letzte Trail ( Kurz und schwierig) . Aber 75% wurde meistert. Lieder gab es einen Stutz , diesmal erwischte es den Guide persönlich. Aber außer einer Prellung und blauem Fleck ist nichts passiert. Anschließend fuhren wir zum Ausgangspunkt zurück . Unterwegs verabschiedete sich Jochen und wir drei haben noch einen Abstecher zum Biergarten eingelegt. Dann ging es zum Ausgangspunkt zurück wo ich mich dann auf dem Heimweg machte und erschöpft ankam.  


*Fazit:*
- Wieder ein super Herbsttag 
- Zwei von gestern + 1 neue war wieder am Start 
- Wieder viel gequatscht
- Möchte auch so fit ( Kondi/Kraft/Fahrtechnik ) werden wie der Heiko 

Daten siehe Auswertung , es müssen ca. 4 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## Campari79 (20. Oktober 2008)

Tourbericht Lieserpfad 19.10.2008

In den frÃ¼hen Morgenstunden strafen sich drei Biker.

Bulliolli â Oliver
Ronald-s77 â Roni
Campari79 â Marco






Kettenfresser â Sven   konnte uns leider nicht wie geplant begleiten

Um 8:30 ging es dann in Richtung Vulkaneifel. Start der Tour war das GemÃ¼ndener Maar bei dem wir auch gegen 10 Uhr ankamen. 
Jetzt noch die Bikes aus dem AnhÃ¤nger und die dicken Handschuhe raus ( es waren nur 5 grad ).  Dann ging es runter zum Maar an dem wir ein paar SchnappschÃ¼sse machen konnten. Dank des dichten Nebel konnte man kaum die andere Uferseite sehen.
Nun mussten wir aber los â es lang ja noch ein langer Weg vor uns.




Gefolgt sind wir eigentlich einem GPS â Track bei dem wir uns aber nicht immer an den vorgegebenen Weg gehalten haben.  Nach einigen Kilometern kamen wir so an einer schÃ¶nen Bank mitten auf einem Berg mit super Aussicht vorbei. Da mussten wir einfach mal Pause machen und uns einen Energieriegel gÃ¶nnen. 




AuÃerdem kam in der Zwischenzeit die Sonne raus. Die lieÃen wir uns dann schÃ¶n auf den Pelz scheinen. 




Weiter ging des dann Ã¼ber Trails hoch und runter.




 Am Mosenberg vorbei in Richtung Wolfsschlucht. 




Nach kurzer Besichtung ging es dann zum wohl verdienten Waffelessen. 
Irgendwie blieb es nicht nur bei Waffeln.
Vertilgt wurden Kartoffelsalat, Pommes, Bockwurst, Ochsenschwanzsuppe, und die Waffeln. Die GetrÃ¤nke mÃ¶chte ich garnicht alle aufzÃ¤hlen. 
Ergebnis war eine Pause Ã¼ber 1,5 Stunden.




Naja, das war so zwar nicht geplant, aber halt schÃ¶n gemÃ¼tlich. Dann mussten wir aber langsam mal den RÃ¼ckweg antreten.
Dann ging es teilweise Ã¼ber Trails und die ausgeschriebene MTB Strecke zurÃ¼ck in Richtung Daun. Kurz vor Daun bogen wir dann ab in Richtung GemÃ¼ndener Maar.





Ergebnis:
Keine AusfÃ¤lle
Keine platten
Lecker Essen und trinken
Nette Leute
SchÃ¶ne Tour die man nach Lust und Laune verÃ¤ndern kann

Es waren dann am Ende 55KM bei 1048HM und einem 14 Durchschnitt.


GruÃ,
M


----------



## ronald-s77 (20. Oktober 2008)

*Jepp 
das war wieder eine gelungene Tour mit viel guter Laune und Bomben Wetter, lecker Essen und schöner Landschaft hat wieder richtig viel Spass gemacht mit euch und (freude auf die nächste Tour)*​


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Oktober 2008)

Und ich war nicht dabei . 
Marco eine toller Tourbericht mit sehr schönen Fotos. Ich hätte es nicht besser machen können. 
Aber nur noch 8 Tage bzw. pünktlich zum WP bin ich wieder auf dem Damm und das nächste Event kann kommen !


----------



## Campari79 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich höre das Ahrtal schon rufen Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Oktober 2008)

*EVA*
Der etwas andere Tourbericht. 
Am Samstag trafen sich ein paar Leute vom Team Project-2010 um sich etwas Bikekultur anzusehen. 
Ach Quatsch . Es ging zum Votec Day wo wir Bikes getestet haben. Das Rahmen Programm war nicht schlecht. Die Pommes mit Currywurst lecker und billig. Es wurde die Lagerhalle besichtigt und den Träumen freien lauf gelassen. Sogar der Chef vom KFL-Wellness wurde gesichtet.  Alles im allem ein gelungener Tag. Hier ein paar eindrücke.

Die Lagerhalle





Was für ein Salto. Das krieg ich wohl nie hin.





Hmmmm 





Man(n) wird ja noch träumen dürfen . P.S. es stand hier kein Preis dran 




Das richtige für die Bundeswehr wenn der Sprit mal alle ist 





Ohh wie geht das denn 





Da muss ich noch viel üben 





Die Jungs sind echt fit !!





Aus dem Stand nicht schlecht 





Und hier noch was höher. Man betrachte den neuen Helm mit Haaren 





Ach ja EVA heißt Eventtag


----------



## BulliOlli (26. Oktober 2008)

Schön wars!

War sogar danach noch biken im Köfo.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Campari79 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ja, stimmt - war ein toller Ausflug. 

Habe heute auch ne Runde gedreht. 
Über Altenrath  Scheiderhöhe  Eigen  Hellenthal und dann durch den Königsforst zurück. War ne schöne Runde.

Gruß,
M


----------



## Montana (26. Oktober 2008)

Mein VOTEC day Ausflugsbericht ist    _ hier  _  zu lesen



​
Gruß _Guido_


----------



## BulliOlli (28. Oktober 2008)

Mööönsch, zwei Berichte zu einem event - supi

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Pepin (5. November 2008)

Fals heute jemand lust hat mitzuradeln:
Start 17:00 ab Spich

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1107

Bitte hier bis 16:25 posten wer mit will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (8. November 2008)

Komme grad aus der Wahner Heide und durfte feststellen, dass sich irgendwelche "Spaßvögel" wohl gedacht haben, dass Äste quer über Wege legen, vorzugsweise welche, die man alleine kaum hoch bekommt, sei total lustig. 
Das ganze war an dem Teich nähe Aggerstadion Troisdorf. Natürlich hinter einer schlecht einsehbaren Kurve, damit man auf dem nassen Laub auch kaum zum Stehen kommt. 
Die, die ich alleine bewegen konnte, sind weg, neben den anderen ist schon ein sichtbarer Ausweichweg.


----------



## Razzor (8. November 2008)

Mitlerweile sieht es in der Wahner Heide überall so aus. 
Fahre gleich auch nochmal mit Radonia in die Heide Punkte sammeln


----------



## ChaosRaven (8. November 2008)

Hmm.. Hätten wa ja n Teamausritt machen können..
Ist schön matschig, wünsche viel Spaß! 
Bin dann mal putzen..


----------



## Razzor (8. November 2008)

Wusste leider nicht wie lange ich arbeiten muss. War eher spontan. 
Fahre Mittwochs immer mit. Komm doch auch vorbei, dann gibts doppelt Punkte. Haben ja noch bisschen was bis zum ersten Platz  Denke der Vorsprung für "Team III" reicht. Jetzt kommen wir


----------



## ChaosRaven (8. November 2008)

Hab im Moment kein Geld um mir n Flakscheinwerfer für die düstere Nacht zu besorgen


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> ...Denke der Vorsprung für "Team III" reicht. Jetzt kommen wir



Gebt alles


----------



## ChaosRaven (8. November 2008)

Der Name sagt ja schon "Wir werden Dritter"! Da besteht für uns ja ne Chance!


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. November 2008)

*Tourbericht Ahrtal *

Es war mal wieder EVO (Eventwochenende )Zeit 
An diesem Wochenende haben wir uns überlegt mal das Ahrtal zu besuchen. Also wurde geplant , informiert und ein Plan geschmiedet. So trafen sich 5 Leute und los ging es. Mit am Start waren

BulliOlli=	Oliver

Campari79 = Marco

Kettenfresser=Sven 

Ronald-s77=Ronald

Olli.K=Olaf 

Die Aussicht aus dem Fahrzeug war schon nicht schlecht. Und das die Leute an soooo steilen Hängen Wein anbauen Respekt.
Aber schließlich waren wir nicht wegen des Weines gekommen. Also Räder ausgepackt und los ging es. 




Die Ahr wurde überquert und der Weg zur Jugendherberge eingeschlagen. Unterwegs wurde ein Spielplatz geschichtet und manche haben ihrer Lust freien Lauf gelassen. An der Herberge angekommen musste man den Sportplatz unter die Lupe nehmen. Dieser war in einem desolatem Zustand , aber der mini Downhill hat Spass gemacht. Aber es war zu schön um war zu sein der erste Defekt war da.




Ollis Hinterrad wurde schnell wieder flott gemacht und an der Herberge vorbei ging es weiter an der Ahr entlang. Schnell ein paar Stufen bezwungen ging es über Waldwege zu unserem ersten Tagesziel hinauf. Ein wunderschöner Trail wartete auf uns. 




Und erhielt war er versprach. 
















Anschließend ging es stetig bergauf , womit mehr Schwierigkeiten hatten als andere. Ich gehörte auch zu den schiebenden Kollegen. Immer weiter Richtung Steinerberg, schraubten wir uns in die Höhe. Oben angekommen wurde die Landschaft bewundert 



und Fahrtechnik bewundert.




So nun mussten wir uns erstmal stärken. Also Brotzeit, 




essen war lecker. Die Klamotten waren einigermaßen getrocknet und wir machten uns wieder auf den Weg. 




Auf dem Bergrücken ging es bis zum Hasenkreuz und dann die lange Abfahrt nach Rech. Unten dann über den Panorama weg weiter bis zum Fluss. Unten folgten wir den Schildern am Fluss entlang, bis und zwei Herrschaften darauf aufmerksam gemacht haben, dass wir hier falsch sind Da drüben am Bahnhof geht es weiter . Danke und wir machten uns auf dem Weg. Hinter mir wurde dann noch gesagt  Schau mal der hat ne Berglampe auf dem Kopf . Treffen der Generationen. Unterwegs zum Bahnhof hatte Olli nach 2x Luft nachpumpen es satt und der Schlauch wurde wieder hinten gewechselt. Dabei wurde gesehen das die Felge eine scharfe Kante auswies. Aber mit Zange und Klebeband wurde auch das Problem gelöst und weiter ging es. Durch Weinrebenfelder ging es zum Tunnel ( Lichttest ) 




und über ein schönen Trail direkt am Fluss entlang wieder bis zu Herberge. Den Rest gemütlich zum Parkplatz und sogar 5 min, drangehangen es ist ja schließlich WP.

Fazit: 
Schöne Tour und das quasi direkt vor den Toren Köln´s 
Trockenes Wetter 
Super Stimmung
So kann es weiter gehen.
Tolle Landschaft 



Auswertung:


----------



## Olli.K (18. November 2008)

Der langersehnte Bericht ist da, supi Sven
War ne schöööne gemütliche Tour.
Lohnt sich für mich immer wieder, die vielen Km in Kauf zu nehmen um mit euch zu fahren.

MfG Olaf


----------



## Campari79 (18. November 2008)

Kann mich Olli.K nur anschließen. Tolle Tour und schöner Bericht. Wir waren aber mal ganz doll langsam unterwegs muss ich feststellen.  Naja, man kann es zumindest auf den WP schieben.  

Gruß,
M.

P.S ich freu mich schon auf das nächste EVO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (18. November 2008)

Schöne Tour, hab ich wohl wieder verpasst.
Wo plant ihr sowas? Hab da nirgends was von gelesen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ronald-s77 (18. November 2008)

*Ja Jungs 

das war wieder rundum gelungen die Tour war wieder richtig Spassig hat wieder viel Laune gemacht mit euch zu biken einfach geil..
Svenni hast du wieder super geschrieben, und an euch alle auch noch super gemacht (planung)*​


----------



## Campari79 (19. November 2008)

deman schrieb:


> Schöne Tour, hab ich wohl wieder verpasst.
> Wo plant ihr sowas? Hab da nirgends was von gelesen.
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Die Planung ist meinst intern in unserem WP Team.  Aber Sven kann Dir sagen wenn wir etwas neues planen. 

Gruß,
M


----------



## Campari79 (29. November 2008)

Einige vom Project-2010 waren gestern bei der NWD9 Vorstellung in Köln.  War ein feuchtfröhlicher Abend mit einem coolen Film. 

Hier ein kleiner Bericht und ein paar Fotos von Thomas.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5349612#post5349612

Gruß,
M


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Dezember 2008)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Einige vom Project-2010 waren gestern bei der NWD9 Vorstellung in Köln.  War ein feuchtfröhlicher Abend mit einem coolen Film.
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Bericht und ein paar Fotos von Thomas.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5349612#post5349612
> ...


Stimmt Marco war ein netter Abend und der Film war auch klasse, wenn das auch nicht meine Richtung entspricht aber man(n) kann immer etwas lernen . 
Nur das lange Anstehen in der Kälte und eine Stunde Später einlass war nicht so toll. 
Aber sonst nicht schlecht 
P.S. Das frühe aufstehen am nächsten Tag und auf´s Rad durch die WH war schon überwindung  . Aber es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Dezember 2008)

Lust am Sonntag zu fahren ???? Wenn ja dann >>>Hier klicken<<<. Start ist diesmal in Seelscheid am Sportplatz ( Breite Str. ) . Guide(ing) mach ich aber nicht dafür ist Sueßstoff verantwortlich. Ach ohne Helm & Licht läuft nix.
Also ran


----------



## BulliOlli (5. Dezember 2008)

...das gibt ja wieder Punkte für den Sven: Samstag im Team und Sonntag in Seelscheid..

Sonntag kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Dezember 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Lust am Sonntag zu fahren ???? Wenn ja dann >>>Hier klicken<<<. Start ist diesmal in Seelscheid am Sportplatz ( Breite Str. ) . Guide(ing) mach ich aber nicht dafür ist Sueßstoff verantwortlich. Ach ohne Helm & Licht läuft nix.
> Also ran



Das mit Sonntag ist wohl etwas schief gelaufen habe deshalb den Termin raus genommen aber werde am Treffpunkt/Startzeit warten wird aber 100%  ne Find&Such Tour daher sorry.


----------



## Schildbürger (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Sven,
kannst du mir die Daten (Start-zeit /-Punkt usw.) der Tour per PM mal schicken, als ich mich anmelden wollte war kein Eintrag mehr im LMB.

Eine Explorertour fahre ich gerne mit. Zeit habe ich am Sonntag genug.
Licht auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Dezember 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das mit Sonntag ist wohl etwas schief gelaufen habe deshalb den Termin raus genommen aber werde am Treffpunkt/Startzeit warten wird aber 100%  ne Find&Such Tour daher sorry.



Für alle die doch am Sonntag mitfahren wollen bei der Such&Find Tour.
Treffpunkt ist der *Sportplatz in Seelscheid ( Breite Strasse / 53819 )* . 
Ich wollte so um *15:30 Uhr los*. 
Helm und Licht wären nicht schlecht. Mal schauen was wir finden


----------



## Razzor (6. Dezember 2008)

Wäre der Anfahrtsweg nicht so lang (ca 20km) dann wäre ich gekommen.
Naja, vielleicht beim nächsten mal 

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Dezember 2008)

Razzor schrieb:


> Wäre der Anfahrtsweg nicht so lang (ca 20km) dann wäre ich gekommen.
> Naja, vielleicht beim nächsten mal
> 
> Viel Spaß euch!



Das gibt aber Punkte


----------



## Schildbürger (7. Dezember 2008)

Danke an Sven und Frank für die nette Tour.
Schöne Grüße auch an Thorsten.
Die Strecke ist ausbaufähig und sollte mal bei Tage wiederholt werden.
Die anfangs sonnigen 6°C vielen rapide auf neblige 1°C, an meinem Auto war der Reif schon gefroren.
Eine halbe Stunde länger und wir hätten Schlittschuhe gebraucht.
Bis demnächst mal.


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Dezember 2008)

War nicht schlecht die Tour . Werde morgen mal einen kleinen Tourbericht schreiben obwohl ja Frank dran wäre . 
P.S. 
Der nach hause weg durch das Naafbachtal war sehr nebelig. Selbst mit voller Leistung konne ich keine drei Meter weit sehen


----------



## Sueßstoff (7. Dezember 2008)

Sven das mit dem Licht ist wie beim Auto, wenn es neblig ist dann machst du auch kein Fernlicht an ....Oder ?!  

Die Tour hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht  und ausgebaut wird Sie auch in kürze......

vlg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Dezember 2008)

So nachdem Frank sich nicht auf meine Aussage eingelassen hat , bin ich mal wieder dran.

*Tourbericht : Seelscheid-Kreuzkapelle-Much-etc.etc.etc.*

Nach langer Zeit , mal wieder ein Tourbericht von mir in meiner Umgebung. Also am Sonntag trafen sich bei sonnigen +5°C folgende Personen am Sportplatz in Seelscheid. Ja diesmal ein anderer Startpunkt.  

Schildbürger 	= Helmut 

Schmittilie ??	=Thorsten 

Kettenfresser	= Sven  ( Ausschreiber ) 

Mit der Sonne über uns ging es los den Sueßstoff = Frank abholen. Dann wurde über die Strecke diskutiert schließlich war es ja ne Such & Find Tour. 

Von Seelscheid machten wir uns auf den Weg nach Scherpemich. Über diverse Wege ( Schlammig / Matschig und rutschig ) bewegten wir uns im Richtung Kreuzkapelle . Der Eingang es Waldabschnittes erwies sich als besondert feucht. So das man ab und zu absteigen musste. Aber das machte der Stimmung keinen Abbruch . Immer wieder rauf und runter ging es im Sägezahnprofil weiter. In Kreuzkapelle angekommen wurde der sehr schönen wenn auch kurzen Trailabschnitt am Herrenteich vorbei. Anschließend kurz was getrunken , dabei wurde bemerkt das Luft entwich. Jetzt wurde wieder gekurbelt und auf dem Bergrücken ging Thosten Hinterreifen die Luft aus. Also verabschiedete er sich und machte sich auf den Heimweg. Die anderen drei machten sich mit Licht weiter auf den Weg nach Much. In anbetracht der Dunkelheit und Nebel der aufkam entschied sich die Gruppe Trails aus zu lassen und nur noch über breite Wege zu fahren. In Much folgten wir dem Wanderweg A6 der doch tatsächlich zum Trail wurde . Also gut mit Licht ging es durch den Wald . In Roßbruch schraubten wir uns wieder hoch um uns nachher in Bennrath wieder herabzustürzen. Anschließend am Teich vorbei waren wir hier nicht schon jo . Aber diesmal über Teer nach Sommerhausen hoch und wieder runter. Von hier aus ging es wieder hoch und weiter nach Seelscheid zurück. Dort trennten wir uns. Helmut noch zum Parkplatz begleitet Oh Frost auf der Scheibe , machte ich mich über das Naafbachtal ( Nebel pur und Kalt -1 °C ) auf den Heimweg. 


*Fazit:*

- Hart erkämpfte WP-Punkte 

- Wieder viel gequatscht

- Wieder ein neuer und ein alt bekannter( 2 Jahre  )  am Treffpunkt 

Daten siehe Auswertung , es müssen ca. 13 Km sowie gute 200 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Kettenfresser,
lese immer gerne Deine Tourberichte aus der alten Heimat. Weiter so, vielleicht sieht man sich ja im Jahr 2009 zu einer Tour. Will auf jeden Fall vorbeikommen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. Dezember 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kettenfresser,
> lese immer gerne Deine Tourberichte aus der alten Heimat. Weiter so, vielleicht sieht man sich ja im Jahr 2009 zu einer Tour. Will auf jeden Fall vorbeikommen.



Hallo Udo!

Du wärst nicht nur herzlich willkommen, sondern Du müsstest selbstredend auch diese Tour anführen ....

Viele Grüße!

Peter


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> 
> Du wärst nicht nur herzlich willkommen, sondern Du müsstest selbstredend auch diese Tour anführen ....
> 
> ...


Hallo Peter,
dann werde ich mal mit der Planung beginnen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Dezember 2008)

Samstag schon was vor 
Wenn nicht dann hier entlang

Samstag morgen ab zu Canyon-Bikes Räder anschauen und testen. 
Und 
nach der Tour ist vor der Tour ab 16:00 Uhr geht es hier weiter  also Anmelden mitfahren und Spass haben(Gibt ja Punkte). Licht ist Pflicht


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Dezember 2008)

Es war mal wieder* EVA *( Eventtag ) 
Also machte sich Teammitglieder auf den Weg zu Canyon-Bikes. 
Das Wetter war trocken aber kalt ( 0°C ) . 
Der Stantort wurde leicht gefunden ( dank Navi ) 
Somit stand der Radsuche nichts mehr im Weg dachten wir. 
Aber welch eine Ernüchterung , die 2009 Modelle wurden zwar ausgestellt aber nur von jeder Reihe ( CC/ Tour / AM etc. ) und fahren durfte man diese nicht !!! 
Also zur den Restposten von 2008 ca. 3-4 Räder von jeder Modellreihe . Leider war für Olli die passende Rahmengröße nicht vorhanden also eine Nummer kleiner. Im meiner Größe war ein Rad vorhanden sogar mit 2009 Teilen ausgestattet. Kurz noch den Verkäufer/Berater über Infos gelöchert, der zwar bemüht war aber die richtige Ahnung ( Vielleicht ein schlechter tag ). Kurz noch den Dämpfer aus Betriebdruck ( Gewicht ) eingestellt und los ging. Zwar durften wir uns nur auf dem Parkplatz bewegen aber das machte der Stimmung keinen Abbruch. Die neuen Teile bzw. Komponenten wurden ausgiebig geprüft bzw. dran rumgespielt. Nach ca. 45 min. an der frischen Luft wurde es langsam kalt. Also wieder rein und sich noch was umgeschaut. Anschleißend wollten wir noch eine Kleinigkeit Trinken aber keine war an der Ausgabe . Nach 5 min. kam dann einer aber es würde noch was dauern da andere Kunden da waren. Also haben wir uns wieder aus dem Heimweg gemacht.
Fazit: 
-Schöne Räder ( 2008 ) 
-Die neuen nur beschaut 
-Service war zwar bemüht aber die richtige Ahnung 
-Kein neuer Katalog da 
-Sehr großer Zeitraum im Bezug vom Kataloglieferung / Neue Räder etc. 

Hier noch ein paar eindrücke !


Gebäude außen 




was für Spielkinder  




Dämpfer 






Gabel 




Steckachse 




Von Innen 




Das neue 2009 ( aber nur Kucken ) 




Weiße Nabe 




Passender Helm




Wie alles begann


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Dezember 2008)

Es war mal wieder* EVA *( Eventtag ) *Teil II*

Am Sonntag machten wir uns aus dem Weg zu Rose 
Bis nach Bocholt waren es zwar ca. 130 km, aber wir vertrieben uns die Zeit mit Fachgesprächen. Pünktlich trafen so das wir noch vor verschlossenen Türen standen. 13:00 Uhr Einlass fand ich etwas spät. Also kurz gewartet und nichts wie rein. Drinnen nach zwei Leute getroffen . So machte wir uns zu vier auf den Weg. Man ganz schön groß aber doch sehr unübersichtlich ( fand ich zumindest ). Wer nach Schnäppchen gesucht hatte , hatte hier kein Glück normale Preise wie ich fand. Aber es wurde fleißig eingekauft besonders die Nachbarsleut aus Holland  griffen mächtig zu. Aber deswegen war ich ja nicht hier . Räder sollten getestet werden. Also hoch in die zweite Etage und da standen sich neu wie alt , teuer und günstige. Also wurde geschaut , angefasst und Probiert. Bis es aber so weit war vergingen dicke 10 min. Da keine Verkäufer sich zeigte . Also ich dann endlich einen gefunden hatte ( normaler Pulli ) hatte er nur wenig Zeit . Ich fragte nach den Rädern zum testen , und er zeigte auf die Ausgestellten Stücke (aber nicht so wild ) . Nicht schlechte also zugegriffen verschieden Modelle wurde IM Laden ( Strecke ca. 20 m ) getestet bzw. angesessen. Testen sieht anders aus. Eine Beratung fand NICHT statt. Nach 4 Modellen die sich so la la gefahren haben ( was will man bei 20 m testen ) wurde sich noch was umgeschaut und wir machten uns nach ca. 2 Std. wieder auf dem Heimweg.
Fazit:
-Auswahl und Preise waren normal 
-Räder einfach nehmen und testen ( Nicht schlecht ) 
-Keine Beratung 
-2009 Bikes da und getestet 
-Teststrecke 20m im Laden na Toll !!!
-Genügend Kataloge vorhanden aber nur 2/2008 

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke ( leider war der Akku dann leer ) Sorry 

Laden I




Laden II




Die Etagen 





Ein Red Bull


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Dezember 2008)

*Tourbericht: Runde am und um das Naafbachtal*

Nachdem wir Samstag bei Canyon waren dachte ich mir nachher noch ne Tour jooaaa.

Also trafen sich am Samstag (Spätnachmittag ) wieder 3 Lück am Forum Wahlscheid um eine gemütliche Winterpokaltour zu unternehmen. 
Es waren am Start

*Sueßstoff = Frank *

*BulliOlli= Oliver *

Und 

*Kettenfresser= Sven *

Nach kurzer Begrüßung ging es auch schon los. So wurde sich bis nach Kreuznaaf warm gefahren ( so richtig warm war mir eigentlich nicht 1°C ) . Aber jetzt ging es bergauf . Zwischendurch wieder ins Naafbachtal herunter um wieder hinauf nach Deesem zu fahren. Dieser Anstieg wurde gemütlich genommen sodass noch eine unterhaltung möglich war. Oben ging es über die Wiesenwege wieder in den Wald hinein. Diesen dank ausreichender Beleuchtung etwas erhält wartete der nächste Anstieg auf uns. Oben in Busch den Jungs beim Fußball spielen zugeschaut ging es weiter wieder rauf-runter-rauf. Am der Kläranlage verabschiedete sich Frank der kalte Föss hatte. Die restlichen fuhren wieder rauf nach Rippert. Am Wald endlang ging es runter zum Naafbachtal. Diese wurde bis nach Kreuznaaf nicht mehr verlassen. Von hier aus ging es wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. Dort verabschiedete ich mich von Olli  und machte mich auf den Heimweg. 
*Fazit:*
-Sehr gemütliche WP Tour 
-Wieder 3 Leute am Treffpunkt 
-Zuviel Licht kann man nicht haben 



Daten siehe Auswertung , es müssen ca. 5 Km sowie gute 100 hm abgezogen werden( Anfahrt sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## Campari79 (14. Dezember 2008)

Tja was soll ich sagen ! Ich wäre so gerne mitgekommen. Aber es sollte leider nicht sein. 

Schöne Berichte und Bilder die einem zumindest einen kleinen Eindruck vermitteln.
Scheint ein gelungenes Wochenende gewesen zu sein.

Gruß,
M


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Dezember 2008)

So Lück , 
besteht Interesse am Donnerstag einen N8fahrt zum Flughafen zu unternehmen. 
Treffpunkt : Troisdorfer Aggerstadion 18:00 Uhr so ca. 2,5-3,0 Std. 
Tempo : Winterpokaltauglich
Bei Regen findet die Tour aber nicht statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (16. Dezember 2008)

Du willst mich doch ärgern Sveni, 
immer machst du sowas wenn wir eigentlich arbeiten müßten und dann hab ich immer noch keine Beleuchtung 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Campari79 (16. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht komme ich zum Tourstart mal vorbei. Auch wenn ich leider nicht fahren darf.

Gruß,
M


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Dezember 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So Lück ,
> besteht Interesse am Donnerstag einen N8fahrt zum Flughafen zu unternehmen.
> Treffpunkt : Troisdorfer Aggerstadion 18:00 Uhr so ca. 2,5-3,0 Std.
> Tempo : Winterpokaltauglich
> Bei Regen findet die Tour aber nicht statt.



So nachdem das Wetter nicht so gut aussieht und meine Erkältung sich sehr hartnäckig hält werde ich heute Abend nicht fahren !!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Dezember 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So nachdem das Wetter nicht so gut aussieht und meine Erkältung sich sehr hartnäckig hält werde ich heute Abend nicht fahren !!!



Hallo Sven, Gute Besserung! Vielleicht fahrt ihr morgen und wir sehen uns am Airport?

vg Mani


----------



## Bestuß (18. Dezember 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So nachdem das Wetter nicht so gut aussieht und meine Erkältung sich sehr hartnäckig hält werde ich heute Abend nicht fahren !!!


Und solange es noch keine Anmeldungen gab! 
Gute Besserung


----------



## BulliOlli (18. Dezember 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So nachdem das Wetter nicht so gut aussieht und meine Erkältung sich sehr hartnäckig hält werde ich heute Abend nicht fahren !!!



Hi Sven,

ich habe dann alleine die Heide unsicher gemacht - keine Socke unterweges bei dem Nieselregen = MÜCKENPISSE. 
Gestern im Köfo habe ich wenigstens noch einen Fuchs gesehen

Gute Besserung und evtl. bis Sonntag

Gruß

Olli


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Udo1 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe ehemaligen Mitstreiter, sowie alle Bikerinenen und Biker aus NRW.





Euer ehemaliger Mitfahrer Udo1 vom Team *"BRUSTGURTFAHRER"*


----------



## BulliOlli (24. Dezember 2008)

... ohne tolles Bild, aber nicht weniger herzlich:

 Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest  und *keinen *Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr (zumindest nicht auf dem Bike)

Gruß

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (24. Dezember 2008)

*Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest*


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Dezember 2008)

Da schließe ich mich doch den Vorrednern an 

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und besinnliche Festtage






P.S. Habe im Moment ein richtiges Motivationsloch , da hilft nur ne Gruppe. Also wer hat am MO Zeit ne kleine Runde durch die WH   12:00 Uhr Aggerstadion ??? ca. 2-3 Std. Tempo :Easy


----------



## BulliOlli (26. Dezember 2008)

Am Montag gehöre ich leider zu den Wenigen, die die deutsche Wirtschaft am Leben erhalten - leider leider...

Gruß

Olli


----------



## deman (26. Dezember 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> P.S. Habe im Moment ein richtiges Motivationsloch , da hilft nur ne Gruppe. Also wer hat am MO Zeit ne kleine Runde durch die WH   12:00 Uhr Aggerstadion ??? ca. 2-3 Std. Tempo :Easy



Montag 12Uhr mittags am Aggerstadion? Da muss ich mal meine Frau fragen, ob ich darf


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Dezember 2008)

Soooo habe mal für Montag ne Tour eingetragen. Das ist zusätzlich Motivationsfördernd . Also wer mitfahren kann sich ja >>>HIER<<< eintragen und bringt Sonne mit


----------



## Olli.K (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo 

Leider gehöre ich wie Bulliolli zu denjenigen, die auch die Wirtschaft ankurbeln müssen.

Gruß, Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Dezember 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Soooo habe mal für Montag ne Tour eingetragen. Das ist zusätzlich Motivationsfördernd . Also wer mitfahren kann sich ja >>>HIER<<< eintragen und bringt Sonne mit



Hallo Sven, ich hatte ja insgeheim gehofft Dich am Montag endlich mal in Windeck am Start zu sehen...?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576


----------



## BulliOlli (28. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hallo Sven, ich hatte ja insgeheim gehofft Dich am Montag endlich mal in Windeck am Start zu sehen...?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576



Ja Ja, gebt's mir nur - immer feste druff. 
Alle fahren schöne Touren, nur ich muss arbeiten

Nächstes Jahr habe ich auch zwischen den Tagen frei (hoffe ich)

Dafür war ich heute früh morgens in der gefrorenen Heide - wunderschön

Wünsch euch allen 'ne schöne Montags-Tour.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hallo Sven, ich hatte ja insgeheim gehofft Dich am Montag endlich mal in Windeck am Start zu sehen...?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576



na. 40 km OK / 1000 hm Ohhhh / Tempo mittel na ja(immer eine frage der Definition )  / aber 10:30 Uhr schaffe ich nicht habe Nachtschicht daher kann ich erst ab 13:00 Uhr 
Aber wir schaffen das doch noch notfalls in der Heide ( aber ohne Sturz )


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Dezember 2008)

Wie sieht es aus besteht Interesse an einer Neujahrstour durch die Wahner Heide 
Treffpunkt Troisdorf Aggerstadion ! Uhrzeit ca. 13-14 Uhr so 2-3 Std. 
Tempo : Easy


----------



## ChaosRaven (31. Dezember 2008)

Ja, Interesse!
Aber definier mal Neujahr.. Und wie darf der Zustand der Teilnehmer sein?


----------



## BulliOlli (31. Dezember 2008)

Lust schon - aber ich bin "leider" auf einen Geburtstag an Neujahr eingeladen.

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Tinchen12 (31. Dezember 2008)

Je nach Startzeit würde ich mich Dir anschliessen. Aber vor 14 Uhr? Keine Chance da ich Silvester arbeite! Könnte also wenn nur spontan... Fährst Du auf jedenfall?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. Dezember 2008)

Ganz uninteressiert sind wir auch nicht. Warten allerdings das morgige Wohlbefinden zunächst noch ab


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Dezember 2008)

So dann mach ich das mal Fest. 
Langsame Runde durch die WH u.s.w.
Tempo dem Alkoholspiegel angepasst  aber auf jedenfall sehr langsam. 
Treffpunkt Aggerstadion 
Uhrzeit : 13:30 Uhr 
Interesse 
Dann klicken Sie hier 


P.S. 


Guten Rutsch


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinchen12 (1. Januar 2009)

Ok, bin gerade heim gekommen und werde um 13:30 Uhr mit Sicherheit noch seelig in meinem Bettchen liegen und schlummern! Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und allen ein frohes neues Jahr!

Gruss
Martina


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo Sven, wir klinken uns auch aus und Opfern die Zeit einem Spaziergang. Dir viel Spaß und ein frohes neues


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Januar 2009)

*Tourbericht: Wahner Heide Tour /Flughafen ( 291208 )*

Es war mal wieder Zeit ne Tour auszuschreiben . Nachdem meine Motivation im Keller war half nur noch dieses mittel. 
Also reingestellt und 

*Deman~ Carsten *

Und 

*Kettenfresser~ Sven *

haben die Tour in Angriff genommen. Los ging es bei herrlichem Sonnenschein vom Aggerstadion. Der Leyenweiher wurde umrundet und hoch ging es zum SB. Anschließend wurde kurz der Up/Downhill  besucht ( aber nur kucken nicht anfassen ). Weiter ging es zu den A-Teichen und weiter zur Deponie. An der 1000ígern Eiche vorbei Richtung Flughafen. Dort kurz verweilt und wieder zurück . Dieser führte uns bei der Kaserne vorbei über den Hügelweg zum Zaun des Flughafen. Anschließend wieder nach Troisdorf und den LW noch mal mitgenommen. 

*Fazit:*
-Genau das richtige um die Motivation zu fördern 
-Es ist Winter aber bei der Sonne einfach Traumhaft 





Daten siehe Auswertung

Es müssen  ca. 23 km und gute 100 hm abgezogen werden ( An sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Januar 2009)

*Tourbericht: Wahner Heide Tour /Flughafen ( 010109 )*

Neujahrstour

Der Schweinehund war groß und der Schlaf kurz . Trotzdem trafen sich 4 Mann am Aggerstadion bei recht kühlen Temperaturen ( -1,2°C , brrr ) 
Mit mir gekämpft haben

*Meti ~ Sven *

*ChaosRaven~  Niklas *

*????~ Klaus *

Und 

*Kettenfresser~ Sven *

Am Anfang wurde der Wunsch geäußert mal den Nord/Westen der Heide zu untersuchen. Also wurde die Tour danach ausgerichtet. Der Leyenweiher wurde links liegen gelassen und wir fuhren über den SB zu den A-Teichen . 





Hier erwischte es Klaus nach 9,3 km 




Aber er hat den Reifen schnell wieder flott gemacht und weiter ging es am Flughafen vorbei zum Zwischenziel der Panzerumladestelle. Anschließend haben wir uns Richtung Flughafen geschlagen unterwegs noch _Sabine_  getroffen. Kurz gequatscht und weiter am Zaun des Flughafen entlang. Von hier aus ging es wieder zum Ausgangpunkt zurück natürlich wurde der LW noch mitgenommen ( Flow ) . Am Aggerstadion noch kurz  und ich machte mich auf dem Weg nach Hause.  

*Fazit:*
-Man war das kalt  brrrrrr.
-Mit Leuten fahren macht einfach mehr Spass.
-In der Trinkflasche hatte ich nachher nur noch ein Shake 
-Ich vermisse den Sommer   

Daten siehe Auswertung

Es müssen  ca. 23 km und gute 100 hm abgezogen werden ( An sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## ChaosRaven (3. Januar 2009)

War doch mal wieder ne schicke und wie ausgeschrieben auch seeeeehr langsame Tour.. 
Sollte man mal wiederholen, auch wenn ich meine Trinkflaschen im Kühlschrank auftauen konnte..


----------



## BulliOlli (3. Januar 2009)

Hört sich an wie ne gute Wintertour

Sven, du hast ausgerechnet den Tag genommen, an dem ich nicht konnte.

Dafür war ich heute in der Heide - und taue gerade wieder auf

Du warst heute vormittag nicht zu erreichen; also entweder Arbeit oder Schlafen (oder kommt das aufs Gleiche hinaus...)

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Pepin (4. Januar 2009)

Heute biete ich kurzfristig eine Tour durch die Wahnerheide an.

Start 12 Uhr

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7706


----------



## Pepin (4. Januar 2009)

War super in der Wahnerheide heute trotz Kälte:

Bilder findet ihr hier:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1126

Sollte morgen Abend Schnee liegen werde ich auch fahren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7708


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo Michael 17.00 Uhr ist sehr früh,ich schaue mal was das Wetter und die Zeit sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Januar 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Hört sich an wie ne gute Wintertour
> 
> Sven, du hast ausgerechnet den Tag genommen, an dem ich nicht konnte.
> 
> ...



War arbeiten


----------



## Pepin (5. Januar 2009)

Habe spontan Urlaub genommen so habe ich noch eine 2te. Tour eingestellt
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7710


----------



## bernhardwalter (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo Michael,

ich werde euch auf dem normalen Strassenweg entgegen kommen Richtung " Grüner Weg " melde mich telefonisch bei dir wenn ich losfahren werde.


----------



## supasini (5. Januar 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *Tourbericht: Wahner Heide Tour /Flughafen ( 010109 )*
> 
> Neujahrstour
> 
> ...



der kleine Rahmen und die hübsche Hose lässt vermuten, dass mit Klaus der redking gemeint ist


----------



## bernhardwalter (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo Michael,

ich werde pünktlich bei dir am treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Pepin (5. Januar 2009)

OK dann fahren wir zu Gülle du weist wo.

ist nur die frage ob ich das noch in 30 min schaffe bin nach der ersten tour von 3h schon geschafft.

gehe mal schnell duschen und neue klamotten anziehen und bissel stärken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (5. Januar 2009)

Wor dat heut geil in der Wahnerheide:

Hier die beiden Nachlesen von heute:

12:20 Uhr
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1128 (mit Bilder siehe Album)

17:00 Uhr
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1127

Danke nochmal an die Mitradler und für Schreibfehler bitte nachsicht bin bei zweiten wohlverdienten Reissdorf 

noch einen schönen Abend bis morgen auf dem Bike schaut unter Termine (aber janz janz jemötlich)


----------



## ChaosRaven (6. Januar 2009)

Sieht gut aus.. Werd ich mir dann mal am WE geben.
Es plant nicht zufällig jemand ne Tour am WE in der Heide?


----------



## Pepin (6. Januar 2009)

vielleicht samstag muß ich mal schauen werde es erst freitag entscheiden


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. Januar 2009)

Stimmt Michael,
war eine klasse Runde durch den Tiefschnee der Wahner Heide Spassfaktor ohne Ende.
Leider hatte ich auf der Rückfahrt von Lohmar-Geber nach Rath 3x einen Ventilabrisswar schon schei..... im Schnee alles zu wechseln,wesshalb keine Ahnung und zu guter letzt habe ich von der Araltankstelle noch 7 km schieben dürfen,aber was macht mann nicht alles für den WP


----------



## BulliOlli (6. Januar 2009)

Jetzt Samstag bin ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder in der Heide unterwegs. Ich hoffe, es ist dann noch Schnee.

Vielleicht kann man ja was zusammen zaubern...

Gruß

Olli

*WP im Projekt 2010*​


----------



## ChaosRaven (6. Januar 2009)

Jopp, wär ich dafür, euch holen wir im WP sowieso nicht mehr ein, also passts scho..


----------



## BulliOlli (9. Januar 2009)

Starte Samstag um 12 Uhr an der Schmitze Buud in Rath ne gemütliche Tour durch die Heide und/oder Köfo bis die Zehen abfallen (also so ca.2-3 Std).

Pepin, wolltest du nicht um 12:30 Uhr in Spich eine Tour starten. Evtl. kann man sich in Altenrath treffen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Januar 2009)

*Tourbericht : EVO Januar 09 *( Na langer Zeit mal wieder ) 

Es war mal wieder EVO Zeit . So machte sich 4 Leute am Samstag auf den Weg neue Wege/Grenzen/Erfahrungen zu sammeln

Mit dabei waren 

*BulliOlli = Oliver*

*Campari79= Marco*

*Olli.K= Olaf*

*Kettenfresser= Sven *


_Motto: Warum in die Ferne schweifen wenn das gute liegt so nah ! _

Treffpunkt war diesmal die âSchmitze Budâ in KÃ¶ln. Mit der PÃ¼nktlichkeit hatte einige Schwierigkeiten ( ja auch ich hatte die Anfahrt mit dem Rad unterschÃ¤tzt ). Nachdem alle da waren ging es auch schon los . Direkt in den Trail eingeborgen wurde auch schon der erste ( und letzte ) Defekt  gemeldet bzw. kÃ¼ndigte er sich lautstark an. Die Kette hatte sich im Umwerfer von OlafÂ´s Rad âangeschmiegtâ . Dabei musste schon eine VorschÃ¤digung der Kette vorhanden gewesen sein . Also Kette ausgefummelt , zwei Glieder entfernt , neu vernietet und dem Umwerfer neu ausgerichtet. Jeder Mitfahren konnte bei der Reparatur mit Werkzeug aushelfen. 
Also weiter Ã¼ber die Trails und abgebogen Richtung KÃ¶nigsforst. Hier wurde der ein oder andere Trail mitgenommen , den auch ich so noch nicht kannte. Besonder der Mini DH mit SpitzkÃ¤re war ein Erlebnis. Weiter ging es nach Forsbach nachdem vorher das Wassertrettbecken angefahren worden war. Unterwegs haben wir dann noch Helman getroffen der auf seiner Trainingrunde war. Aber wir musste weiter schlieÃlich wollte wir ja den LÃ¼derich bezwingen. An der Forsbacher-MÃ¼hle vorbei ging es komischerweise immer bergab ( und das im KÃ¶nigsforst ) . An der Querstrasse ( Bensberg ) wurde dann beschlossen den âFriedhofstrailâ:hÃ¼pf: anzufahren. Also Ã¼ber ein StÃ¼ck Strasse zum Eingang des Trails der erst breit und spÃ¤ter immer schmÃ¤ler wurden. Der Boden war teilweise doch sehr rutschig. Im weiteren verlauf wurde der Trail verblock was zu einigen StÃ¼rzen fÃ¼hrte . Auch die Schlussabfahrt war nicht ohne was Olaf und Ich erfahren musste. Aber nichts passiert weiter ging es in StÃ¤dtchen rein. Hier kam dann die Frage âLÃ¼derich oder Wahner Heideâ??? . In anbetracht der Kondition wurde entschieden die Wahner Heide ( Namen lasse ich hier mal weg  ) anzusteuern. 
Also ging es durch RÃ¶srath ( ein paar Trails wurden aber noch mitgenommen ) in die Wahner Heide. Auch hier wurde daraufgeachtet das der Trail-Anteil nicht zu kurz kam. An der Flughafeneinflugschneise wurde kurz verweilt ( aber es kam kein Flieger  ) . Weiter ging es nach Altenrath , hier beschloss die Gruppe aufgrund der Zeit ( und nicht der Kondition  ) sich aufzuteilen und den Heimweg anzutreten. 
- Ich fuhr an der 1000Â´jÃ¤hrigen Eiche vorbei zur AutobahnbrÃ¼cke. Den restlichen Heimweg bestritt ich auf der Strasse abgesehen vom Naafbachtal was immer noch stellenweise Vereist ist.
- Der Rest der Gruppe fuhr am Flughafenzaun wieder in Richtung âSchmitze Budâ.

Aber das sollte noch nicht alles sein. Das Abendprogramm fÃ¼hrte uns ins âPoco Locoâ nach Sprich wo der Kalorienbedarf mit lecker Mr.T Burger  und wieder aufgefÃ¼llt wurde. Dabei wurde noch das Ziel fÃ¼r 2009 definiert und ich freue mich schon darauf . :hÃ¼pf::hÃ¼pf::hÃ¼pf:

*Fazit:*

- Aller Anfang ist schwer 
- Wann kommt der Sommer ???
- Ein Anfang ist gemacht , jetzt kann es nur noch besser werden !!
- Bilder hmm mein Akku hat schlapp gemacht 

Tourauswertung ( mit meine Anfahrts. & Abfahrtsweg , es ist ja WP )


----------



## Campari79 (26. Januar 2009)

Ich fand es toll . Aber Sven hat Recht:  Aller Anfang ist schwer 

Schöner Bericht Sven! 

Gruß,
M


----------



## Olli.K (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo Sven 

Deine Berichte sind wirklich 1a.
Ich fand, es war wirklich ne schöne gemütliche Tour, freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour bei euch. Dann bringe ich noch ein paar Mann aus meiner Gegend mit.

Gruß, Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Februar 2009)

So nach langer langer , wirklich sehr langer Zeit , werde auch ich wieder ein Tour anbieten. Na ja das Wetter soll ja richtig "warm" werden . 

Also wer auch mit will kann sich >>>ja hier<<<  eintragen. 

Tempo gemütlich, ist ja noch WP .


----------



## deman (28. Februar 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Tempo gemütlich, ist ja noch WP .



Und danach wird das anders? 

Würde ja gern mit, aber du weißt ja... die Hand 

Schöne Grüße^^


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. März 2009)

So der sehr ,sehr , sehr sehr verspätete *Tourbericht vom 28.02.2009. *
Motto der Tour: Neue Wege neue Tour 

Es trafen sich am Wahlscheider Forum folgende Personen.

BulliOlli= Oliver

Campari79= Marco 

Und ich 

Kettenfresser = 	Sven 

Pünktlich wie die Mauere ( nicht war Marco ) fuhren wir auch schon los. Von Forum suchten wir uns ein Weg nach Neuhonrath , hier verließen wir die Straße und schrauben uns durch Schlamm nach Höffen hoch. Jetzt noch ein Stück Straße und wir stürzten uns ins Naafbachtal hinab . Weiter ging es über Ingersauel wie hoch . Weiter wieder über Straße ( Ja ich weiß das wir Mountainbike´s haben  ) ging es zum zu neunen Abschnitte . Die Straße wurde verlassen und der Trail fing und wollte gar nicht mehr aufhören ( HCM feeling kam auf  ) . Wieder im Tal angekommen wurde die Naaf überquert und Flussabwärts  ging es durch das Naafbachtal wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück . Unterwegs wure noch ein Trail mitgenommen  . Die Räder waren mit dem Bodenbelag des Trail identisch , also kurz eine Dusche an der Tanke und wir waren im Handumdrehen wieder am Forum angelangt. 

*Fazit:*
-erste Tour nach Dauerfrost/-schnee/-regen
-Sehr viel Wasser unterwegs 
-Schlamm pur ( die armen Räder ) 
-Frühling kann/muss kommen !!!

Daten siehe Auswertung . Es müssen 5 km und gute 100 hm abgezogen werden.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (14. März 2009)

sag mal Sven, was hast du fürn tacho. wollt mir so langsam auch mal einen zulegen und find die bildchen von dir immer toll. will das auch haben.


----------



## Pepin (15. März 2009)

wer hat lust um 10:30 mitzuradeln
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8023


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. März 2009)

*Tourbericht: EVO_03/2009_Geldern*

Es trafen sich folgende Personen im westlichen Teil der NRW um dort die Gegend zu erkunden. 
Mit am Start waren:

Campari79= Marco 

Kettenfresser= Sven 

Und der Guide ( der über sehr gute Ortskenntnisse verfügt ) 

Olli.K = Olaf

Unter dem Motto *Grenz*gänger ging es auch schon los 



Über die Straße rollen wir uns warm. Aber das sollte fast das letzte Stück befestigter Weges gewesen sein. Zuerst über FAB und Sand ( WH ?) . Aber dann fing es an Trailig zu werden . Echter Flow kam auf als diese dann noch leicht bergab führten. Natürlich sollte es nicht lange dauern bis die ersten Bilder an den Spots (die es reichlich gab) gemacht waren












Anschließend wieder über Trails zum nächsten Spot unterwegs , begegneten wir der heimischen Gruppe , die noch weiter Spots nannten












Der ein oder andere Höhepunkt wurde festgehalten 









, und die Zeit raste nur so vor sich hin. Also weiter zum nächsten Highlight 



Hier wurde aber nur geschaut da die passende Ausrüstung fehlte. Diese Spiel _auf zum nächsten Spot_,  _kuck da mal_ bzw. _oh der ist aber auch nicht schlecht_ ließ die Zeit verrinnen.

































Eine kleine Schleife wurde noch mitgenommen , natürlich wieder mit Trailabschnitten



, fuhren wir zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. Wie Praktisch das wird in der nähe einer Gaststätte geparkt hatten. Noch was landestypisches gegessen



, und ab nach Hause.

*Fazit:*
-Die lange Anfahrt hat sich echt gelohnt !!!
-Viele kleine Anstiege sogar mit viel Sand 
-Sehr hoher Trailanteil ca. 40-50% !!!
-Im Sommer wenn alles trocken ist , bin ich wieder da !!

Auswertung siehe Grafik . Auf allgemeinen Wunsch der Mitfahrer habe ich Zeit & Strecke ausgeblendet, da die Fotos doch viel Standzeit verursacht haben.


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2009)

Feine Gegend scheint das dort zu sein....schöne Bilder...reich doch mal Eins für den KBU Kalender ein....


----------



## Campari79 (15. März 2009)

Auch wenn wir irgendwie mehr Fotos gemacht haben als zu fahren, war es eine echt schöne Tour.  
Mehr Trailanteil als HM. 
Das war bestimmt nicht die letzte Tour in der Gegend. Das nächste mal mit mehr km. 

Danke an den lokal Guide Olaf. 

Gruß,
M.


----------



## ronald-s77 (15. März 2009)

Da habt ihr ja wieder mal ne schöne Tour gemacht, schade das ich nicht mit konnte :-(
( Dämpfer in der Werkstadt) hätte sicher wieder mords Gaudi gemacht ...
Schöne Fotos Schöne Gegend und Marco nur wieder am fliegen "grins"

Gruß R...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (15. März 2009)

das schaut nett aus da in geldern

ich mußte mich heute alleine in der Wahnerheide begnügen, aber es war auch wider schön und das bei sonnenschein.
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1174


----------



## Pepin (21. März 2009)

Hier die nächte Tour von mir am Montag

Start in Spich mit zweitem Treffpunkt in Rath Heumar
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8057


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. März 2009)

Der WP ist vorbei , jetzt wird nicht mehr soooo auf die Zeit geachtet !!!
Deshalb biete ich mal wieder ein "Einsteiger Tour" rund um und durch Lohmar  ! Also wer will mit ???
Dann >>>Hier Lang<<<. Tempo gemütlich


----------



## Fabian93 (31. März 2009)

Würde gerne mitfahren,nur trage ich mich noch nicht ein weil ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob mein Acid bis dahin wieder aus dem Service weider da ist.

Ist der HCM-Pfad zufällig für den Schluss gedacht?
Wäre ganz praktisch weil ich dann wieder schneller in Kaldauen bin


----------



## Kalinka (31. März 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Der WP ist vorbei , jetzt wird nicht mehr soooo auf die Zeit geachtet !!!
> Deshalb biete ich mal wieder ein "Einsteiger Tour" rund um und durch Lohmar  ! Also wer will mit ???
> Dann >>>Hier Lang<<<. Tempo gemütlich


Da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen...ERSTE!


----------



## ChaosRaven (31. März 2009)

Auch dabei!
Und Erste? Heißt das, dass du am Samstag vorweg fährst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (31. März 2009)

Erste?!?  

Manchmal ist es gar nicht so gut, wenn man so früh kommt, ääh ich meine, die Erste ist...

Wie auch immer , bin dabei


----------



## Pepin (31. März 2009)

Hier die kurze Nachlese der heutigen Tour von bikemike78 und mir:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1185

war super


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin der Bikemike78 aus Köln, der gestern mit Pepin in der Wahner Heide unterwegs war. Bin noch relativ neu hier im Forum, zumindest als aktiver Schreiber. In letzter Zeit hab ich mal vermehrt das Köln-Bonner Forum verfolgt und bin bestimmt bald mal wieder bei einer Tour dabei. 

Nochmal vielen Dank an Pepin für die super Tour gestern. Ich dachte ja bisher, dass ich die Wahner Heide kennen würde....

Gruß,
BikeMike78


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. April 2009)

Ich fahre am Samstag auch bei der Rund-um-Lohmar-Tour mit. 
Freue mich darauf Euch kennenzulernen!


----------



## Pepin (2. April 2009)

dann viel spaß. leider ist mein bike immer noch platt


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. April 2009)

@Pepin dann muss du halt den Schlauch wechseln
So das Wetter sieht ja gut aus .Werde gleich mal losfahren 
P.S. Wer mit kurzen Sachen an den Start geht , bitte an Zeckenspray denken. Die kleinen Monster sind wieder unterwegs !!!


----------



## joscho (4. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Der WP ist vorbei , jetzt wird nicht mehr soooo auf die Zeit geachtet !!!
> Deshalb biete ich mal wieder ein "Einsteiger Tour" rund um und durch Lohmar  ! Also wer will mit ???
> Dann >>>Hier Lang<<<. Tempo gemütlich



Danke für diese schöne Tour - auch an die netten Mitfahrer/innen


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. April 2009)

Ich sag auch danke! Hat echt Spaß gemacht. 

Tempo war genau richtig, Traumwetter, super Guide, nette Truppe, schöne Trails, Spaghettieis...

Gerne demnächst wieder!


----------



## Tazz (5. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Der WP ist vorbei , jetzt wird nicht mehr soooo auf die Zeit geachtet !!!
> Deshalb biete ich mal wieder ein "Einsteiger Tour" rund um und durch Lohmar  ! Also wer will mit ???
> Dann >>>Hier Lang<<<. Tempo gemütlich



Hu hu Sven 

Auch von mir ein ganz fettes *DANKE SCHÖN*( ungefähr so .......)

Ich hab sie alle im Bild 







 

und wir waren auch mal wieder hier ........





und der krönende Abschluss 















 Es war ne super lustige Truppe .

Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Campari79 (5. April 2009)

Ich fand auch dass es eine super Tour war. Mit netten Leuten das tolle Wetter ausgenutzt. 

Danke an den Guide Sveni. 

Gruß,
M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (5. April 2009)

Was soll ich sagen - schön wars.

Vielen dank an Sven die Mitfahrer/innen für die nette Tour mit netten Leuten.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (5. April 2009)

Von mir auch nochmal ein Danke an den Guide für die schöne Tour gestern.
Hat auch Spaß gemacht mal durch den Sand der Wahner Heide zu pflügen ;-)


----------



## Kalinka (5. April 2009)

Alles ist gesagt...nun nochmal in der richtigen Farbe:
*ES WAR SUPER...MEHR, BITTE!*


----------



## Olli.K (5. April 2009)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. 
Klasse Tour , klasse Leute, lecker Eis.
Danke, hat Menge Gaudi gemacht.

Gruß, Olli

PS. Das nächste Mal wieder bei mir.
     Habe schon eine gute Tour.


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. April 2009)

So der sehr späte Tourbericht ( musste das gute Wetter ausnutzen ) 

Also *Tourbericht: Rund um Lohmar */ Der WP ist vorbei 

Am Samstag Mittag gegen 13:00 Uhr fanden sich 12 Leute :ekk: am Rammes Grünland ein um eine gemütliche Frühlingsrunde zu starten. Es waren dabei 
Kalinka        = Karin 
Olli.K            = Olaf
ChaosRaven   = Niklas
BulliOlli        = Olli 
BikeMike78    = Micha
joscho        = Jörg
ultra2            = Jens 
Campari79        = Marco 
Tazz            = Renate
Felix_the_Cat    = Felix 
Konfuzius        = Ralf 
, und ich der vorweg fahren 
Kettenfresser = Sven 


Es wurde sich zum Aufwärmen auf Teer eingerollt , bis der Bodenbelag wechselte und wir in die WH einfahren. Hier wurde es etwas nass und der erste Uphill stand auf der Tagesordnung. Oben verlief der Weg am Hand entlang und wir stürzten uns den AB-DH hinab. Weiter durch die Heide wurde hier und da doch glatt Äste aufgesammelt. Es folgte die Uphill/Downhill Prüfung die trotz Hindernis bewältigt wurde. Der anschließende Belagwechsel auf Sand brachte manche ins Schleudern. Den LW noch mitgenommen ging es über die Brücke zum S-Trail. Die Panzersperre erwies sich heute als gnädig und ließ in passieren. Jetzt stand wieder ein Stück Teer auf der Tagesordnung bevor wir in den Lohmarer Wald einkehrten. Es wurde kurz pausiert und über dies und jenes geredet. Aber wir mussten ja noch hoch , also los wir schrauben ums gemütlich zum Eingang des HCM vor. Natürlich wurde diese auch befahren und machen können mehr mit dem Rad als andere. Die Verlängerung wurde auch noch mitgenommen , bevor wir uns ein einem Eis die verbrachte Energie wieder zurückholten. Ein Teil verabschiedete sich schon , aber die andern hatten noch was Lust . Also noch zur Kläranlage und wieder in die Heide rein . Hier sagte die  zweite Gruppe Tschöööö  und eine Handvoll schraube sich noch mal hoch um eine DH zu fahren . Diese war auch über einen Trail zu erreichen und wieder runter. Leider hatte der Guide nicht ganz die Kontrolle über sein Sportgerät und stürzte ( hat aber keiner gesehen ) . Unter ging es wieder raus aus der WH und die dritte Gruppe machen winke winke . So verblieben drei Mann die zum Ausgangspunkt zurück rollten. 

Fazit:
-    Neues Rad herrlich !!!
-    Super Wetter , was will man mehr 
-    12 Mann bei der ersten Tour 
-    Fahrtechnik wäre nicht verkehrt !!

Auswertung siehe Grafik . Durch die Zusatzeinlage sowie meiner An und Abreise etwas verzerrt. Ca. 35 km und 320 hm ( ohne Gewähr ) 







Hier noch ein Paar Fotos vom mit ( meine Mitfahrer waren aber auch fleißig Danke )


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. April 2009)

So Leute wie sieht es denn am Wo (Sa) aus . Habe bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden, daher könnte ich mir vorstellen eine Tour (Naafbach/Wenigerbachtal) an zu bieten. Ab 14:00 Uhr /Wahlscheider Forum interesse ???


----------



## ChaosRaven (7. April 2009)

Proleten-Profilbild, lieber Sven! 

Wo isn das, was du da angeboten hast?


----------



## BulliOlli (7. April 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hu hu Sven
> 
> Auch von mir ein ganz fettes *DANKE SCHÖN*( ungefähr so .......)
> 
> ...



Ich danke mal nicht dem Guide (habt ihr ja schon alle gemacht). Ich bedanke mich mal für die schönen Photos

War wirklich ne tolle Tour

Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## BulliOlli (7. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So Leute wie sieht es denn am Wo (Sa) aus . Habe bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden, daher könnte ich mir vorstellen eine Tour (Naafbach/Wenigerbachtal) an zu bieten. Ab 14:00 Uhr /Wahlscheider Forum interesse ???



Ob ich auch Samstag fahre, kann ich noch nicht sagen - müsste meinen Sohnemann irgendwo "parken", weil Susanne arbeiten muss

Ich sach noch Bescheiiiiiid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (7. April 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Proleten-Profilbild, lieber Sven!
> 
> Wo isn das, was du da angeboten hast?



Na ja ,
hatte das voriges Jahr schon mal gefahren . Teilweise Schotter und Trail einlagen sind auch dabei. Könnte aber schlammig werden


----------



## Kalinka (8. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So Leute wie sieht es denn am Wo (Sa) aus . Habe bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden, daher könnte ich mir vorstellen eine Tour (Naafbach/Wenigerbachtal) an zu bieten. Ab 14:00 Uhr /Wahlscheider Forum interesse ???



Interesse ja, aber ich leider kann nicht...bin schon verabredet im 7Gebirge.
Kannst Du nicht Sonntag ab gegen um 13:00 fahren?
Gut... "könnte schlammig werden" schreckt mich ein wenig


----------



## Tazz (8. April 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Ich danke mal nicht dem Guide (habt ihr ja schon alle gemacht). Ich bedanke mich mal für die schönen Photos
> 
> War wirklich ne tolle Tour
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal



*Danke schön 
*
Ich mache das nächste mal wieder welche 

.........................bis die Tage bei hoffendlich schönstem Sommerwetter


----------



## ChaosRaven (9. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So Leute wie sieht es denn am Wo (Sa) aus . Habe bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden, daher könnte ich mir vorstellen eine Tour (Naafbach/Wenigerbachtal) an zu bieten. Ab 14:00 Uhr /Wahlscheider Forum interesse ???



Ich sach ma "klingt interessant".
Aber wo isn dieses Wahlscheider Forum?!? 
Müsste da irgendwie hinkommen und Google Earth spuckt bei der Sucheingabe ne Menge aus, aber kein Forum.


----------



## Bikenstoffel (9. April 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Ich sach ma "klingt interessant".
> Aber wo isn dieses Wahlscheider Forum?!?




Wahlscheiderstr. (Bürgerhaus)
53797 Lohmar-Wahlscheid

kann man nicht übersehen


----------



## ChaosRaven (9. April 2009)

13,4km Asphalt pro Fahrt dahin.. 
Und ich sollte die Autobahnempfehlung des Navis ignorieren.. 

Aber danke für die Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (9. April 2009)

So habe mal für Sonntag eine Tour reingestellt . Naffbach/Wenigerbachtal wird befahren.
Also wer sich traut auch mal zu schieben und durch Schlamm zu fahren, bitte ich >>>Hier<<< entlang

@Christoff Danke für die Adresse


----------



## bibi1952 (10. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Naffbach/Wenigerbachtal wird befahren.
> Also wer sich traut auch mal zu schieben und durch Schlamm zu fahren, :



was heißt hier schieben????

Wenigerbachtal, Naafbachtrail, Abfahrt Holzbachtal

Alles wieder voll fahrbar 

VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. April 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> was heißt hier schieben????
> 
> Wenigerbachtal, Naafbachtrail, Abfahrt Holzbachtal
> 
> ...



Auch der Eingang des Wenigerbachtals Da lagen noch Bäume quer


----------



## Mc Wade (10. April 2009)

Wenigerbachtal - komplett Fahrbar - nix mehr im Weg !
Gruss
Die Wade


----------



## ChaosRaven (10. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So habe mal für Sonntag eine Tour reingestellt . Naffbach/Wenigerbachtal wird befahren.



Jetzt nicht mehr Samstag? Du musst dich schon mal entscheiden! Wat denn nu?!


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. April 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht mehr Samstag? Du musst dich schon mal entscheiden! Wat denn nu?!



Ist ja schließlich Ostern . Musst halt was suchen


----------



## ChaosRaven (10. April 2009)

Dann such ich Sonntag mal den Startpunkt und fahr morgen so n bissl rum.


----------



## Campari79 (10. April 2009)

Vielleicht versteckt Sven ja am Sonntag Eier im Wald .


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. April 2009)

Am heutigen Tag bei herrlichem Wetter machten sich drei Mann auf um den Königsforst zu erforschen. 
Treffpunkt war diesmal die Schmitze Bud 
Mit dabei waren

BulliOlli=    Olli

Campari79= Marco

Kettenfresser = Sven 

Heute stand Such und Find auf dem Programm. Durch den Königsforst bewegten wir uns zügig bis zum Tütberg. Hier wurden diverse Wege/Pfade befahren. Auch das Lehmbachtal wurde untersucht, was sich sehr interessant herausstellte. Aber das war noch nicht das Ziel unserer Tour. Schließlich baute er sich vor uns auf der Lüderich. Jetzt war erst mal kurbeln angesagt. Das es zwischen zeitlich auch bergab ging brachte der Stimmung wieder ein kleines hoch. Obern angekommen wurde kurz pausiert und die Abfahrt wurde gestartet . Leider hatte ich zwei mal die Idee abzusteigen Aber nichts schlimmen passiert. Anschließend ging es wieder in den KF hinein und über die Forsbacher Mühle ging es unter anderem wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück . 
Danke an die Mitfahrer die mit Rat und Tat beiseite standen 
Fazit:
-Super Wetter 
-Bergauf muss ich noch viel tun 
-Knacken wurde behoben 
-Fully eine Sache der Einstellung 
-Der Sommer kommt !!!

Daten siehe Auswertung .


----------



## Campari79 (10. April 2009)

Schöner Bericht Sven.  Dank an die beiden Guides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (11. April 2009)

'Tschuldige Sven, aber ich muss morgen mal pausieren, hab übelsten Muskelkater und werde daher nicht mitfahren. Außerdem sieht das Wetter für morgen echt bescheiden aus.

Und eine Verkehrswarnung für die Wahner Heide: Hier könnten ihnen Polizei, Feldjäger oder Standortälteste entgegenkommen, wenn sie sich im Militärischen Sicherheitsbereich aufhalten.
Dieser ist an den Schildern "Militärischer Sicherheitsbereich" zu erkennen, die sich einmal quer über den Übungsplatz ziehen.
Das Betreten des Militärischen Bereichs bleibt davon unberührt.
Zuwiderhandlungen können Geld kosten und zwar ca. 75,-.
Rechtsgrundlage


----------



## Tazz (11. April 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> 'Tschuldige Sven, aber ich muss morgen mal pausieren, hab übelsten Muskelkater und werde daher nicht mitfahren. Außerdem sieht das Wetter für morgen echt bescheiden aus.
> 
> Und eine Verkehrswarnung für die Wahner Heide: Hier könnten ihnen Polizei, Feldjäger oder Standortälteste entgegenkommen, wenn sie sich im Militärischen Sicherheitsbereich aufhalten.
> Dieser ist an den Schildern "Militärischer Sicherheitsbereich" zu erkennen, die sich einmal quer über den Übungsplatz ziehen.
> ...




Wow, ist das wirklich so teuer ??? ..................

Das gilt aber nur für die Übungstage , oder


----------



## ChaosRaven (11. April 2009)

Nein, im MilitÃ¤rischen Sicherheitsbereich gilt das immer.
Der Polizist hat mir ne Karte gegeben, leider habe ich weder Scanner noch Digitalkamera, da ist nÃ¤mlich die Grenze eingezeichnet.





Die Linie, die durch diese Schilder gezogen wird, sinnbildlich gesprochen, darfst du nicht Ã¼berschreiten.

An den ParkplÃ¤tzen, bzw. um den "erlaubten" Teil des Ãbungsplatzes herum, stehen folgende Schilder:








Hier darf man auÃerhalb der Ãbungszeiten, was wohl i.d.R. wochenends und feiertags sein dÃ¼rfte, den Ãbungsplatz betreten und zwar bis man zu den Schildern ganz oben kommt.

Ach ja, fast vergessen: Da ich selber FeldjÃ¤ger bin, weiÃ ich das mit den 75,- â¬ zufÃ¤llig, das ist meist die untere Grenze, die festgesetzt wird fÃ¼r FuÃgÃ¤nger und Radfahrer, bei KraftrÃ¤dern kenne ich es mit 150,- â¬.
Doe Polizei Troisdorf scheint jedoch beim ersten Mal schriftlich/mÃ¼ndlich zu verwarnen und beim zweiten Mal erst die OWi-Anzeige zu schreiben.


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. April 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> 'Tschuldige Sven, aber ich muss morgen mal pausieren, hab übelsten Muskelkater und werde daher nicht mitfahren. Außerdem sieht das Wetter für morgen echt bescheiden aus.
> 
> Und eine Verkehrswarnung für die Wahner Heide: Hier könnten ihnen Polizei, Feldjäger oder Standortälteste entgegenkommen, wenn sie sich im Militärischen Sicherheitsbereich aufhalten.
> Dieser ist an den Schildern "Militärischer Sicherheitsbereich" zu erkennen, die sich einmal quer über den Übungsplatz ziehen.
> ...



Hallo Niklas , macht doch nichts , der Sommer kommt bestimmt. Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird .
>Das mit der WH sieht ja gar nicht so gut aus. Haben die jetzt überall neue Schilder aufgestellt .


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. April 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Nein, im Militärischen Sicherheitsbereich gilt das immer.
> Der Polizist hat mir ne Karte gegeben, leider habe ich weder Scanner noch Digitalkamera, da ist nämlich die Grenze eingezeichnet.
> 
> 
> ...


Bring mal die Karte mit dann Scann ich die ein


----------



## ChaosRaven (11. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Bring mal die Karte mit dann Scann ich die ein



Wo und wann Treffen? Montag hätte ich Zeit und sonst das darauffolgende Wochenende.


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. April 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Wo und wann Treffen? *Montag hätte ich Zeit *und sonst das darauffolgende Wochenende.



Hmm Montag , 
muss ich heute noch abklären , ne Runde mit dem Radel

P.S.Wetter für heute sieht gut aus. Werde nicht gleich mal auf die Socken machen


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. April 2009)

*Tourbericht zur Eiersuchtour (Naafbach/Wenigerbachtal)*

Bei bestem Osterwetter , trafen sich am Sonntag drei Mann am Forum in Wahlscheid. 

Mit dabei waren 

Sueßstoff = Frank 

BulliOlli =  Olli 

Und ich 

Kettenfresser = Sven 

Los ging es den bekannten Weg Richtung Kreuznaaf , dabei wurde schon mal der Biergarten gesichtet  In Kreuznaaf ging es den Berg hoch anschließend wieder runter und wieder hoch ( über Schotter ) nach Deesem . Das Örtchen wurde durchfahren und weiter ging es die Abfahrt runter richtung Wenigerbach. 













Unten ankommen waren, ging es weiter unter Bäumen hindurch an Bächen hinüber und an Bäumen vorbei immer Richtung Seelscheid . Die zwei Wiesenabschnitte mit den dazugehörigen Brücken wurden trocken überwunden. Das letzte Teilstück an der Kläranlage wurde genommen und anschließend kurz pausiert. Anschließend ging es den Berg hinauf nach Rippert und von dort ging es über Waldwege an Pferdekoppeln vorbei nach Rengert . Kurz danach wurde es wieder trailig was der Stimmung ein hoch bescherte. 

















Jetzt ging es wieder in Wenigerbachtal hinab zur Bachüberquerung. Ein weitere Trail wurde angefahren und von allen gemeistert 














Über ein weitern Trail an der Naaf ging es zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. Unterwegs verabschiedete sich noch Frank 
Ich fuhr mit Olli zum Treffpunkt zurück und machte mich auf den Weg nach Hause. 

Fazit:
-    Super schönes Wetter , einfach nur herrlich 
-    Fully macht bergab einfach nur Spass 
-    Bergauf geht auch immer besser 
-    Nur zwei Leute ( lag wohl an Ostern ) 
-    Fast kein Schlamm 

Daten siehe Auswertung es müssen ca. 3 km und ca. 100 hm abgezogen werden .


----------



## bibi1952 (14. April 2009)

Hallo Sven,

schöne Bilder, alle Stellen wiedererkannt.

Naafbach- und Wenigerbachtal ist zur Zeit purer Genuss für Trailfahrer

Keine Bäume, staubiger Untergrund, wenig Matsch

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. April 2009)

Ja, die Örtlichkeiten auf den Bildern kommen mir auch sehr bekannt vor!


----------



## BulliOlli (14. April 2009)

War 'ne Super-Tour und hat wie immer riiiiiiiesig viel Spaß gemacht

Danke für die Äkschn-Photos


----------



## Pepin (18. April 2009)

Dienstag biete ich nochmal eine tour an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8229


----------



## Pepin (21. April 2009)

kurze Nachlese:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1207

heute mit neuem Mitradler aus Spich war ech super!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. April 2009)

So habe mal für das Wochenende eine Tour durch die WH reingstellt . Also wer kommt mit
Start: 15:00 Uhr / Aggerstadion 
Nichts wie hin bitte hier klicken

und für den 02.05. biete ich eine Frühlingsfesttour an !!. Mein Rad Dealer macht ein kleines Frühlingsfest, und ich biete ein Tour dazu an . Also jeder ist willkommen . 
Start: 10:00 Uhr / Wahlscheid 
_Frühlings_fest_tour_runde_


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So habe mal für das Wochenende eine Tour durch die WH reingstellt . Also wer kommt mit
> Start: 15:00 Uhr / Aggerstadion
> Nichts wie hin bitte hier klicken
> 
> ...


Sooo war heue bei meinem Rad-Dealer , abschecken der Frühlingstour und was soll ich sagenEr macht KEIN Fest und sogar den Laden zu ( Langens Wochenende ) , aber die Tour findet auch so statt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (27. April 2009)

Hallo Sven,
schade das ich an dem Wochenende in Urlaub fliege 
Will mal wieder ne gemütliche Tour in deinem Revier mitfahren...wird langsam mal wieder Zeit!!!
Viel spaß am zweiten und gutes Wetter wünsch ich!


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. April 2009)

*Tourbericht: Wahner Heide Tour /Flughafen *

Bei herrlichem Frühlingswetter , trafen sich eine nette Truppe am Aggerstadion in Troisdorf. 
Mit dabei waren 

Campari79= Marco 

ronlad-s77= Roni

Sueßstoff= Frank

Asphaltjunkie = Wolfgang 

Loriot76 = Christian 

Und der , der die Tour reingestellt hatte    

Kettenfresser    ~ Sven 

Am Anfang wurde das neues Spassgerät des Guide´s bewundert und auch probe gefahren . Aber schließlich muss man wieder auf sein Gerät zurückgreifen und los ging es zu warm fahren um den Leyenweiher. Die kleine Stufe schaffte ich auch mit dem neuen Rad nicht. Aber weiter ging es zum Telegraphenberg und die Aussicht wurde genossen. Weiter über den Band-scheiben-raus-hüpf-Trail ging es durch die Heide. Über den SB machten wir und auf dem Weg zum Downhill . Der Guide hatte eigentlich nicht vor diesen zu befahren . Aber die Mehrheit entscheid zumindest diese mal an zu schauen. Na was konnte ich da noch sagen. Als ich aber an der Klippe stand siegte doch meine Vernunft und ich fuhr den kleineren DH runter. Aber zwei konnten dem Charme der Klippe nicht widerstehen. 









Weiter ging es and er Agger entlang hoch nach Altenrath . Dort wurden die Teiche noch mitgekommen, und es ging in die WH hinein. Über einen Trail gelangten wir zur Landebahn. In Anbetracht der Zeit machten sich zwei Leute auf dem Heimweg.  Der Rest fuhr durch die Kaserne nach Altenrath zurück und steuerte den Downhill des Tages an( kurz aber schön) alle kamen heil unten an. Hier wurde das LOCH bestaunt. Ich wollte die Leute jetzt zum Ausgangspunkt zurück führen. Aber die Jungs hatten noch Hunger , also wieder rauf und den A-DH noch mal runter. Jetzt machten wir uns zum Ausgangspunkt auf. 
Hier wurde noch kurz gequatscht und wir machten uns auf dem Heimweg 

Fazit:
-    Wetter wird immer besser 
-    Ein neuer der sich perfekt zurecht gefunden hat
-    Es geht aufwärts
-    Von Krise keine Spur 

Daten siehe Auswertung

Es müssen  ca. 25 km und gute 100 hm abgezogen werden ( An sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. April 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> schade das ich an dem Wochenende in Urlaub fliege
> Will mal wieder ne gemütliche Tour in deinem Revier mitfahren...wird langsam mal wieder Zeit!!!
> Viel spaß am zweiten und gutes Wetter wünsch ich!



Jaaaaaa Tom wird mal wieder Zeit. 
Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub und kommt heil wieder 

Ach und hier ein Bild von meiner letzten Tour .


----------



## joscho (28. April 2009)

Hi Sven,

sehr interessantes Bild - besonders, dass die Löcher der Avid Clean Sweep 3 nicht rund sind. Ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen 

ciao...
joerg



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ach und hier ein Bild von meiner letzten Tour .


----------



## Campari79 (28. April 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> sehr interessantes Bild - besonders, dass die Löcher der Avid Clean Sweep 3 nicht rund sind. Ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen
> 
> ...



War ne schöne Tour mit netten Leuten und super Wetter. Der Sommer kommt.... 

@joscho: ich glaube das Sven uns nur wieder zeigen wollte das er ne FOX Gabel hat. Unten links auf dem Bild *sehr gut* zu erkennen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. April 2009)

Hab´ ich ganz vergessen, hier darauf http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8278 hinzuweisen.


----------



## bibi1952 (28. April 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hab´ ich ganz vergessen, hier darauf http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8278 hinzuweisen.



Super,
dass du wieder aktiv bist. Leider kann ich nicht, bin auf Malle
VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. April 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hab´ ich ganz vergessen, hier darauf http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8278 hinzuweisen.



Auch nicht schlecht , nur die Eckdaten schrecken mich doch "noch" ab . Dafür muss ich erst noch viiiiieeeel üben


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. April 2009)

Campari79 schrieb:


> War ne schöne Tour mit netten Leuten und super Wetter. Der Sommer kommt....
> 
> @joscho: ich glaube das Sven uns nur wieder zeigen wollte das er ne FOX Gabel hat. Unten links auf dem Bild *sehr gut* zu erkennen.




P.S. wie geht es deiner Gabel denn


----------



## Campari79 (28. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> P.S. wie geht es deiner Gabel denn



Ist bei Jürgen und der gibt alles.  Donnerstag weiß ich vielleicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht , nur die Eckdaten schrecken mich doch "noch" ab . Dafür muss ich erst noch viiiiieeeel üben



Wenn ich Dich da nochmal zitieren darf: "Tour kann jederzeit verkürzt werden" und Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten gäbe es auch in Hülle und Fülle ....


----------



## ChaosRaven (28. April 2009)

Sven, das Foto wäre was für den KBU-Kalender!


----------



## Loriot76 (28. April 2009)

Fand die Tour auch sehr nett und die Truppe erst Recht! Zum Einstieg war die Strecke sehr schön und abwechslungshaft. Mit kleinen bösen Steigungen, die ich aber wohl ganz gut gepackt habe. Klasse sind übrigens die ganzen Trails, wusste gar nicht dass die Heide so voll damit ist. Bin auf jeden Fall gern wieder dabei, nur nicht nächstes WE. Da gehts gleich in die nächste Kategorie, das Sauerland grüßt! 

Bis bald mal wieder


----------



## Handlampe (28. April 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Sven, das Foto wäre was für den KBU-Kalender!



...ich glaub, bei sowas macht der Sven nicht mit...


----------



## ChaosRaven (28. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ich glaub, bei sowas macht der Sven nicht mit...



Da könnt ich ja fast gehässig sagen, weil er so hochauflösende Bilder nicht hochladen kann..


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ich glaub, bei sowas macht der Sven nicht mit...


Ist hoch geladen


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. April 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Da könnt ich ja fast gehässig sagen, weil er so hochauflösende Bilder nicht hochladen kann..


Na dann schau dir mal die Auflösung an .:


----------



## ChaosRaven (28. April 2009)

Is ja noch ne gnädige Auflösung..


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. April 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Is ja noch ne gnädige Auflösung..



Genau , also keine niedrige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (1. Mai 2009)

Hi Sven,

Danke für die nette Begleitung, war ne super schöne Tour heute 
Ich hoffe, wir können das bald mal wiederholen (rund um Siegburg isses halt schon schön  ).
Und vielleicht klappts ja auch mal mit ner schönen Runde durch die Ville.
LG und viel Spass morgen (und übermorgen),

Katrin


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Mai 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> Danke für die nette Begleitung, war ne super schöne Tour heute
> Ich hoffe, wir können das bald mal wiederholen (rund um Siegburg isses halt schon schön  ).
> ...



Nichts zu danken , schleißlich hast du ja mehr geführt als ich  und den einen Trail werde ich a) freiräumen und b) weiter ausbauen . Siegburg ist halt sehr vielseitig  , aber bei dir ist es ja auch nichts schlecht ( habe ich gehört  ) . 
Ach ja hier noch die Auswertung . Es müssen aber 30 km und gute 100 hm abgezogen werden ( An & Abfahrt )


----------



## Tazz (2. Mai 2009)

Da will ich mal den Anfang machen 




Also ich kann des Lobes ja nicht genug ausdrücken 

Super Wetter

 .......... super schöne Trails 

............. super nette Truppe

 .............super Fotos 

............ super Stimmung

 ............ 

Alles​*SUPER SUPER SUPER ​*
Ach ja Fotos hat er 





​

Grüße
Tazz​


----------



## Cheetah (2. Mai 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> ​



Ich sag nur:
*Supergrobi​*


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Mai 2009)

*Tourbericht zur Drei Fluss/Bach Tour âLight(er)â[Vier Fluss/Bach]*


So wo soll ich anfangen . ES WAR EINMAL 
So fÃ¤ngt doch jedes MÃ¤rchen an , und dies war eins davon . 
Also diverse Rittersleut und Prinzessinnen haben sich am Forum Wahlscheid eingefunden um die drei Teufelszacken zu bekÃ¤mpfen. 
Jaja jetzt werden einige denken MÃ¤nner und Frauen .  SchlieÃlich wurde die Stellenaufschreibung sowohl fÃ¼r Ihn als auch fÃ¼r Sie verfasst 
Zitat:
âBrauche Helden/in fÃ¼r riskanten Begleitschutzâ
Diesem Aufruf folgten dann 19 Personen . Mit dabei waren 

Ritter ronald-s77 = Roni

Ritter Campari79 = Marco 

Prinzessin Kalinka = Karin 

Ritter Cheetah = Frank 

Prinzessin soka70 = Sonja 

Ritter Jerd = Gerd

Prinzessin seven of seven = Heike 

Ritter Korfu = Denis  ???

Prinzessin Harnas = Renate 

Ritter ultra2 = Jens

Prinzessin Tazz = Renate 

Ritter windsurfer1987 = Stefan ???

Prinzessin -Ines- = Ines 

Ritter Andreas-MTB = Andreas 

Ritter BulliOlli = Olli

Ritter Konfuzius = Ralf 

Ritter ??? = Marcel ???

Prinzessin ??? = Sonja 

Der zu beschÃ¼tzende  Kettenfresser = Sven 








Nachdem alle sich in den Sattel geschwungen haben , ging es auch schon los. ZunÃ¤chst folgten wir den Weg am Strom entlang . Die RÃ¶sser mÃ¼ssten sich ja erst am den Untergrund gewÃ¶hnen. 
SchlieÃlich sollte es ja noch der Belag wechseln und der schwierigkeitsgrad erhÃ¶ht werden aufgrund der natÃ¼rlichen Vegetation. 
Der erste Trail lieÃ nicht lange auf sich warten , was manche Ritterleut doch an die Grenzen des machbaren heranfÃ¼hrte( Ralf)



. SchlieÃlich wÃ¼rde die erste PrÃ¼fung gemeistert , aber das war nur ein Vorgeschmack, was Mutter Natur noch zu bieten hatte. Der zweite Trail ( Klein aber fein ) wurde bis auf die Kante von allen glÃ¤nzen gemeistert 













. Der dritte und letzte Trail ( von der ersten Teufelszacke ) brachte noch mal zu manches Ross und Reiter an seine FÃ¤higkeiten. 

























Ab hier an ging es Bergauf und es sollte ein langer Anstieg werden . Unterwegs fing ein Pferd an zu lahmen . Das âHufeisenâ wurde kurz gerichtet ,



 aber man vermutete schon das man oben auf dem Berge das ganze âEisenâ wechseln mÃ¼sste.



 Also hoch was doch einfacher gesagt als getan war. Oben angekommen wurde das besagte âEisenâ gewechselt und nach einer Verschnaufspause 






ging es weiter zum nÃ¤chsten Zacken. Aber dorthin ging es erstmal durch ein Tal . Hier wurde es wieder Trailig was den Probanten ein lÃ¤cheln entlockte. 









Aber auch dieser Weg endete mal wieder ein einem Teufelszacken , also wieder hoch . Diesmal war aber der Weg âbesserâ ausgebaut . Oben ging es wieder runter durch das nÃ¤chste Tal. Unterwegs hatte ein Pferd durst und musste erstmal getrÃ¤nkt werden



. Weiter ging es durch das Tal zur BachÃ¼berquerung. 













Alle kamen heil drÃ¼ben an , aber ein paar RÃ¶sser mussten doch durch den reisenden Strom gefÃ¼hrt werden.



 Am ende diese Tales Ã¼berquerten wird die BrÃ¼cke und schlugen uns weiter durch. 









Ohne Verluste bekÃ¤mpften wird den dritten Teufelszacken. 









Oben angekommen wurde es noch mal Trailig . SchlieÃlich wurde noch der geheime Weg ins Tal angefahren. 
Noch kurz Ã¼ber die alte Handelsroute und das Ziel wurde erreicht. 
Die Fracht wurde am Zielort abgegeben und Reiter und Ross hatten sich eine Mahlzeit verdient. 



Ich danke den Rittern und Prinzessinnen fÃ¼r das begleiten , beschÃ¼tzen und bekÃ¤mpfen der Teufelszacken. 

Fazit:
- Super Truppe 
- Bestes âKampfwetterâ
- Nur ein âHufâ musste gewechselt werden 
- Keine Verluste bei dem Begleitschutz


Es mÃ¼ssen ca. 5 km und ca. 100 hm abgezogen werden da mein Pferd noch vorher âwarm gefahren werden mussteâ und nachher âeine ruhigen Auflauf verdingt hatteâ


----------



## -Ines- (3. Mai 2009)

Sehr unterhaltsame Tour mit schöner Streckenführung, Sven. Du entwickelst Dich zum Publikumsmagnet_ (für Frauen)_  Wir mußten leider früher weg, daher nun der geschriebene Dank. Schöne Bilder übrigens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (3. Mai 2009)

Sven, Superidee mit der Rittergeschichte

Ein tolle Tour mit netten Leuten - eine nette Tour mit tollen Leuten  

Wie auch immer - es war Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupi 

bis gleich zum leichten Köfo-Ausrollen


----------



## Jerd (3. Mai 2009)

Dickes Lob, Sven, für diese wirklich schöne Tour! Schöne Landschaft, schöne Trails, angenehme Steigungen und eine stimmige Gesamtkomposition bei bestem Wetter, das ist kaum mehr zu toppen


----------



## Campari79 (3. Mai 2009)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Tolle Tour  mit netten Leuten  bei einem super Wetter. 

Gruß,
M.


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Mai 2009)

*Tourbericht zur Köfo-Bensberg ( SuFi-Tour ) *

Heute war Entspannung angesagt. Es trafen sich 4 Leute an der Schmitze Bud um eine schöne gemütliche Runde zu drehen . Eigentliches Ziel war die Hardt . Aber das sollte im späteren Verlauf noch geändert werden. 
Mit von der Partie waren

Sueßstoff = Frank 

BulliOlli = Olli

Kettenfresser = Sven 

Campari79 = Marco 

So nachdem ich vor zwei Wochen bei den KFL´ern ( Wellness ) mitgefahrne bin und die Hardt mal wieder auf dem Programm stand, wollte ich den Leuten die Gegend auch mal zeigen. Aber schnell erkannten wir,  das das ohne Guide nur zu einer Such und Find Tour entwickeltet. Na ja ich war daran nicht ganz Grundlos ( Im Dunkeln sieht das alles irgendwie anders aus ) . Na ja wenigstens wurde ein Teilziel erreicht der Bensberger See . So nun konnte ich wieder den Jungs was zeigen ( Danke Guido ) .Also wurde der Spielplatz angefahren und was soll ich sagen manche hatten richtig Spaß beim Spielen . Aber wir mussten wieder zurück , also wurde der Heimweg über die FAB zum Ausgangspunkt befahren . 

Fazit:
-Viel zu schnell gefahren 
-War nicht gerade warm 
-Wir brauchen einen Ortskundigen für den Köfo und Umgebung 

Daten siehe Grafik


----------



## Montana (3. Mai 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ....
> So nachdem ich vor zwei Wochen bei den KFL´ern ( Wellness ) mitgefahrne bin .... . Na ja wenigstens wurde ein Teilziel erreicht der *Bensberger See* . So nun konnte ich wieder den Jungs was zeigen ( Danke Guido ) .....
> 
> -Wir brauchen einen Ortskundigen für den Köfo und Umgebung



Gerne geschehen , Sven, dort macht es doch immer Spass 

Stelle mich gerne als Ortskundiger  zur Verfügung, wollte eh immer noch mal die heutigen Mitfahrer treffen. Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Wochenende. Was sagt denn der Schichtplan?

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## BulliOlli (3. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Gerne geschehen , Sven, dort macht es doch immer Spass
> 
> Stelle mich gerne als Ortskundiger  zur Verfügung, wollte eh immer noch mal die heutigen Mitfahrer treffen. Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Wochenende. Was sagt denn der Schichtplan?
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Hi Guido,

Nächstes Wochenende simma (wir = Team Projekt 2010) in Willingen zum biken.

Da klappt's also leider nicht. Mittwochs ist leider bei mir auch immer schlecht.

Im Köfo kenne ich mch eigentlich ganz gut aus, aber den Bensberger Bike-Spielplatz kannte ich noch nicht (war super) und bei Bägisch-Gläbisch / Hardt hört meine Streckenkenntnis auf.

Wäre super, wenn wir mal fahren würden und du zeigst uns neue Ecken.

Freu mich schon drauf...

bis dahinne


----------



## Sueßstoff (3. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Gerne geschehen , Sven, dort macht es doch immer Spass
> 
> Stelle mich gerne als Ortskundiger  zur Verfügung, wollte eh immer noch mal die heutigen Mitfahrer treffen. Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Wochenende. Was sagt denn der Schichtplan?
> 
> Gruß _Guido_


ich will auch dabei sein


----------



## ultra2 (3. Mai 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Da will ich mal den Anfang machen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da ich dieses Ausufern von Superlativen nicht toppen kann, schließe ich mich diesen einfach an.

Danke Sven und den Mitfahrer/innen.​


----------



## ultra2 (3. Mai 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> -Wir brauchen einen Ortskundigen für den Köfo und Umgebung



Nimm den Konfusen, der kennt sich da (auch Hardt) wirklich aus.


----------



## ronald-s77 (4. Mai 2009)

Danke Sveni 
es war wieder eine super Samstagstour von Dir hat wieder mega Spass gemacht super Leute supi Tour wetter top rundum ein Knaller

LG Roni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korfu (4. Mai 2009)

Ware echt ne super Tour, beim nächten mal bin ich gerne wieder dabei.
Wenn ihr nen Orskundigen für den Königsforst gefunden habr wäre ich auch mit dabei.

VG Dennis


----------



## Kalinka (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Sven,

jetzt habe ich so lange überlegt, mit dem Ergebnis, daß es *keinen Grund zum Motzen* gab.
Eine gelungene Runde am Samstag...immer wieder gerne!!!


----------



## Montana (4. Mai 2009)

Hi Olli 

na dann natürlich zunächst mal viel Spass in Willingen  Brecht euch nicht die Knochen 

Schade, dass Du mittwochs nie kannst, das ist ja prinzipiell unser Tag. Aber wir werden bestimmt noch einen Termin finden.

Wochenende nachmittags bei schönem Wetter in der Hardt ist leider nicht so geeignet. Diese liegt ja mittem in einem dicht besiedelten Gebiet und auf den trails = Wanderwege sind 'ne Menge Leute unterwegs. 

Ich habe da ein paar unterschiedliche Singletrail Touren von meinem Lehrmeister  _(der die Gegend übrigens wirklich cm genau kennt)_ geklaut. Die Zeit dafür wird kommen 

Bis bald

Gruß _Guido_

... und die anderen dürfen natürlich auch mit. 



BulliOlli schrieb:


> Hi Guido,
> 
> Nächstes Wochenende simma (wir = Team Projekt 2010) in Willingen zum biken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Hi Olli
> 
> na dann natürlich zunächst mal viel Spass in Willingen  Brecht euch nicht die Knochen
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido ,
wir finden bestimmt einen Termin , versprochen. Wochenende wäre mir dabei lieber , da ich den Köfo auch mal im hellen sehen will


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Mai 2009)

*Tag.1*


Da sind wir wieder. Das Project_2010 Team hat sich aufgemacht im das schöne Willingen unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Mit dabei waren

[email protected] Campari79

[email protected]

Olaf @Olli.K

[email protected]

[email protected]

Man traf sich in Köln und per Autocorso ging es los. Die Autobahn A1 erwies sich dabei Staustelle aufgrund dieser Baustellen. Aber wir kamen durch und liefen ein. Die Pension Schroeder





erwies sich als sehr Bike freundlich. Der Besitzer Volker Schröder empfing uns mit einem lächeln und fragte sofort nach ob wir heut noch ne Tour fahren . Aber sicher !!!
Die Kahle Pön Runde wurde schon im Vorfeld ausgekuckt und bekam vom Volker vollste Zustimmung. 
Also Klamotten auf das Zimmer , umgezogen und auf Rad drauf. Das GPS wurde gestartet noch Tipps vom Volker und wir machten uns auf dem Weg . Der erste Anstieg ließ nicht lange auf sich warten oben ging es zum ersten Teamfoto 





weiter zur Diemel . Der Weg dahin führt über den ersten Trail des Wochenendes. 
Die Quelle wurde dabei genutzt für erste Fotoaufnahmen. 

























Des weiteren wurde der Wasserverlauf genausten unter die Lupe genommen.  





Aber genug gespielt , es ging wieder aufwärts zum nächsten Ausblick 





Eine kurze Abfahrt wurde genommen und der höchste Punkt der heutigen Tour wurde abgesteuert 









Es ging wieder runter und wieder rauf und wieder runter , der ein und andere Trail wurde auch noch mitgenommen. Aber die Tour nährte sich ein Ende und 500 m vor Schluss fing es doch tatsächlich an zu regnen . Aber das war nur ein kurzer Schauer, also die Räder noch sauber gemacht ( toller Service ) und ab in den Bike Keller. Anschließend ging es unter die Dusche und lecker Essen. 





Hier die Auswertung:


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Mai 2009)

*Tag 2.*

Der Ausblick aus dem Fenster zeigte ein bedeckten aber trockenden Tag . Also trafen wir beim Frühstück die endgültige Entscheidung heute die Diemelsee Runde zu fahren. Aber leider hatte keiner der GPS Track eingespeichert. Aber Herr Schröder sagte nur kein Problem , verschwant kurz und kam mit frisch programmierten GPS-Gerät zurück . Besondere Punkte wurde direkt markiert und die Ansicht ebenfalls Benutzter freundlich eingestellt. Perfekt !!!!
Also die Räder aus dem Keller geholt und ab gehts. 
Wir fuhren durch Willingen den ersten Anstieg rauf 









Oben wurde die Aussicht genossen





und das Teamfoto erstellt 





man konnte aber sehen das Kyrill ganze Arbeit geleitet hatte 









Noch etwas über die nicht mehr bewaldeten Wege 





zum ersten Downhill des Tages , da tauchten plötzlich andere Biker auf die auf dem DH standen. Also schön dran vorbei geschlittert ( Fully sei Dank ) . Na ja der DH war zwar matschig aber fahrbar aus meiner Sicht zumindest.  1:0 für das Fully  , aber am nächsten Anstieg zog das Hardtail aus 1:1 . Hier wurde kurz pausiert und die Aussicht genossen 









Diverse Wege wurde befahren am Hof ging es mächtig zur Sache . Hier musste ich absteigen nur Olli kam hoch ( 34 Zähne ) . Vor der anschießende Abfahrt wurde noch kurz pausiert 





Die Abfahrt zur Diemelseestaumauer wurde zur Tourhöchstgeschwindigkeit genutzt . 
Unten erblickten wird die Staumauer 









Aber jetzt ging es wieder hoch . Serpentinenähnlich schraubten wir uns nach oben. Der anschließende  Trail spuckte uns oberhalb des Sees wieder raus. 





weiter durch den Wald zum Downhill des Tages . Unten musste
erst mal pausiert werden und bei leckerem Waffeln 









wurde die Sonne die sich ab und zu mal blicken ließ genossen. Nach der Stärkung umrundeten wir den See und schraubten uns langsam wieder hoch. 





Weiter ging es zum Dommel einen Aussichtspunkt. Aber die Rampe war zu rutschig  und 1000 hm waren schon in den Knochen , also wurde der kleine Dommel auf dem Rundweg als Dommel verkauft 













, aber die Uhrzeit zeigt auch schon 17:00 Uhr an und der Heimweg ging noch über etliche Höhenmeter , natürlich wurde die Aussicht dabei nicht vergessen.





zum Abschluss des Tages wurde noch ein Trail der nicht auf der Karte war befahren , dieser muss aber eingebaut werden . Einfach Toll !! Erschöpft aber glücklich kehrten wir am Abend beim Griechen ein und ließen es uns schmecken 





Auswertung bitte sehr


----------



## ChaosRaven (11. Mai 2009)

Kleines bißchen Neid. 
Aber wenn ich diese Alte-Leute-Bikes sehe.....


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Mai 2009)

*Tag 3. *

Ja gib es dass denn uns begrüßte am Frühstückstisch Sonne pur. Die Tour von gestern wurde gesprochen wie es geht, nach der Tour von gestern. Und bei dem Wetter mussten wir noch ne Tour fahren. Aber wie war das mit dem Auschecken ??. Aber keine Angst ihr könnt noch ruhig ne Tour fahren . TOP 
Also kurz geschaut und die Hochheide Tour wurde auf das GPS überspielt.  Nachdem die Strecke auf über die Freeride Strecke ging , entschließ sich ein Teammitglied sein 100 mm Fully gegen ein 160mm Enduro dem man sich ebenfalls gegen eine Gebühr von 15 Euro beim Herr Schröder zu tauschen . Wo kann man denn ein neues Rad auf dem Trail testen und sogar die Freeride Strecke runter heizen . Besser geht es nicht !!!. 





Aber wir waren ja noch nicht oben. Also auf die Räder und los ging es . Unter der Seilbahn hindurch 





ging es bergauf . Aber wo lang das GPS hatte uns ein Streich gespielt. Tendenziell bergauf waren sich alle einig auch wenn das mit einen Enduro schon schwer ist. 
Wir waren zwar oben aber nicht da wo wir sein sollten . Egal noch ein Foto 





Aber der höchste Punkt der Tour stand aber noch auf der Langenberg . Der Weg dazu führt aber wieder runter ins Tal. Aber die Enduro Fraktion wollte eigentlich nicht mehr runter und wieder rauf. Also entschließ man sich zu trennen und zwei Mann blieben oben und die anderen drei fuhren wieder ab. Unterwegs ins Tal wurde es noch mal feucht von unten was meine Sicht störte 





Nachdem die Brille sauber war  schrauben wir uns zum höchsten Punkt NRWs 





Die Abfahrt wurde mit Genuss genommen und durch die Hochheide ging es zum Clemensberg 





kurz noch die Aussicht genossen 









ging es weiter hoch zur Seilbahn wo auch die Freeride Strecke ist 









Der Downhill abschnitt wurde nur ehrfürchtig bestaunt 





Neee ich nicht aber da war doch noch was,  Freeride. Kurz die anderen Teammitglieder gefragt und los ging es BERGAB und ich muss sagen . Geil geil geil 
Die abschnitte wurde befahren und unten zitterten mein Knie . Wahnsinn !!!
Aber auch das schönste Wochenende geht mal vorbei. Die Sachen wurde gepackt und es ging nach Hause , bis zum nächsten mal. Bestimmt 

Auswertung hier :


----------



## Campari79 (11. Mai 2009)

Es war ein super Wochenende mit viel rauf und runter . Alle haben sich super verstanden  und es gab nicht eine einzige Panne. 
Die Pension Schröder ist echt zu empfehlen. Sehr nette und zuvorkommende Leute. 

Einen ganz großen    für das Wochenende.

Super Berichte Sven. Toll wie immer.

Gruß,
M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (11. Mai 2009)

*Waaaahhhhrrrrr *wie cool ist das denn bitte 



Schöner Bericht , schönes Wetter hattet ihr ja auch  

Schööööönnnnnn mein Neid ist euch sicher ​


----------



## BulliOlli (12. Mai 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Waaaahhhhrrrrr *wie cool ist das denn bitte
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tja, wenn (B)engel reisen....


----------



## ChaosRaven (12. Mai 2009)

Sven, wann guidest du den "Freeride-Trail" mal von Rammes Grünland aus?!


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Mai 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Sven, wann guidest du den "Freeride-Trail" mal von Rammes Grünland aus?!



Wenn du mich hin & zurück fährst dann gerne


----------



## Korfu (13. Mai 2009)

@ Kettenfresser

Wann gibt es den die nächste Tour von dir???


----------



## ChaosRaven (13. Mai 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wenn du mich hin & zurück fährst dann gerne



Mut zur Lücke Sven!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Mai 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Mut zur Lücke Sven!



MZL kenne ich von der Prüfung


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Mai 2009)

Korfu schrieb:


> @ Kettenfresser
> 
> Wann gibt es den die nächste Tour von dir???



Hmmm Dennis ich schau mal was sich da machen läßt . Irgendwelche wünsche


----------



## ChaosRaven (13. Mai 2009)

Diesen Sonntag ne ausnüchterungsfähige Tour mit langsamer Geschwindigkeit bitte..


----------



## bibi1952 (14. Mai 2009)

Zur Mittwochstour "Sülztaltrails" konnte ich folgende Mitfahrer gewinnen:
[email protected]
[email protected] 2bike wild
[email protected]
[email protected]ülle​Wir fuhren durch´s Katzbach- und Gammersbachtal  über den Klasberg in den Kupfersiefen


Sammeln vor der Abfahrt vom Klasberg.

Die Prüfung im Kupfersiefen erforderte Konzentration


 
und nicht alle fanden den richtigen Weg


Letzte Rettung vor dem Bach.


Entlang der Sülz ging es ab Hoffnungsthal nach Durbusch hoch und dort über einen schlechten Weg ins Aggertal zurück. Da noch etwas Zeit zur Verfügung stand, fuhren noch nach Höffen hoch und vergnügten uns noch auf den Frosthelmtrails "Nr. 7" und "Sportplatz". Nach 2,5 Stunden, 6 Abfahrten und 724 hm trafen wir wieder in Donrath ein.
Schöne Tour mit netten Mitfahrern
VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Mai 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ...... fuhren noch nach Höffen hoch und vergnügten uns noch auf den Frosthelmtrails "*Nr. 7*" und "Sportplatz". Nach 2,5 Stunden, 6 Abfahrten und 724 hm trafen wir wieder in Donrath ein.
> Schöne Tour mit netten Mitfahrern
> VG Werner



Heißt der nicht "*9*"


----------



## bibi1952 (14. Mai 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Heißt der nicht "9"



Ist doch egal.
Es ist der Trail, den du mit deiner großen Gruppe so tief ausgefurcht hast
VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Mai 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Diesen Sonntag ne ausnüchterungsfähige Tour mit langsamer Geschwindigkeit bitte..



>Sooooo der Sonntagstermin ist Online . Wer also gemütlich fahren möchte kann sich >>>HIER<<< anmelden . Bei Regen fällt die Tour aber aus !!!
Achtung : Lohmar hat Stadtfest , daher kann es voll werden


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Mai 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Ist doch egal.
> Es ist der Trail, den du mit deiner großen Gruppe so tief ausgefurcht hast
> VG Werner



Gar nicht war, der war schon sooooo


----------



## ultra2 (14. Mai 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ...den du mit deiner großen Gruppe so tief ausgefurcht hast
> VG Werner



Na, da sind wir aber froh, das du alleine unterwegs warst.


----------



## juchhu (14. Mai 2009)

BTW:

Einige Gruppen (auch kommerzielle Anbieter) sind mit ihren Touren in und durch die Wahner Heide in den Fokus der Unteren Landschaftsschutzbehörde geraten. Ich bin sehr freundlich darauf hingewiesen worden, das ein Betreten (inkl. Befahren) nur auf den markierten Wegen in der Wahner Heide erlaubt ist. 

http://www.rhein-sieg-kreis.de/impe...ervice/aemter/amt_67/lp_15_anlagenkarte_r.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (14. Mai 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...Ich bin sehr freundlich darauf hingewiesen worden, das ein Betreten (inkl. Befahren) nur auf den markierten Wegen in der Wahner Heide erlaubt ist.



Dann halt dich auch dran.


----------



## juchhu (14. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dann halt dich auch dran.



Danke für den Tipp.
Mein Post ist nicht als Maßregelung zu verstehen sondern nur als Hinweis an uns *ALLE*.


----------



## Loriot76 (16. Mai 2009)

Wegen der morgigen Tour: Der Link von dir, Sven, funzt bei mir nicht. Ist Treffpunkt dann der Parkplatz vor dem Gartencenter?


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Mai 2009)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> Wegen der morgigen Tour: Der Link von dir, Sven, funzt bei mir nicht. Ist Treffpunkt dann der Parkplatz vor dem Gartencenter?



Ja der Parkplatz am Rammes Grünland


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Mai 2009)

Sooo ich fang mal an , 

*RONALD* ich wünsche dir alles gute zum Geburtstag Mit reichlich Viel und


----------



## deman (16. Mai 2009)

@Ronald: Von mir auch alles Gute 

@Svenni: Morgen schon wieder frei? Arbeitest du überhaupt noch am WE? tstststs


----------



## Campari79 (16. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mich da nur anschließen. Dem Roni alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Mai 2009)

Jau, auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Mai 2009)

deman schrieb:


> @Ronald: Von mir auch alles Gute
> 
> @Svenni: Morgen schon wieder frei? Arbeitest du überhaupt noch am WE? tstststs



Steht doch daher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (17. Mai 2009)

Von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich Ronald!

@ Sven: Steht die Tür noch? In SU regnets nämlich...


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich Ronald!
> 
> @ Sven: Steht die Tür noch? In SU regnets nämlich...



In Lohmar auch,  wenn es nicht aufhört zu regnen nehme ich dir Tour ( um 11:30 Uhr ) raus


----------



## ChaosRaven (17. Mai 2009)

Dann warte ich noch bis dahin und überleg mir ne Alternative.


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Dann warte ich noch bis dahin und überleg mir ne Alternative.



Mach das


----------



## Korfu (17. Mai 2009)

@Kettenfresser
Wollte heute eigentlich mitfahren aber musste mich leider abmelden weil Ghost nen Rückruf für mein Bike rausgegeben hat das die Felgen brechen oder sich verbiegen können. Deswegen ist erstmal vorsicht geboten.

Gruß


----------



## Loriot76 (17. Mai 2009)

Habt Vertrauen in den Wettergott! Zum Nachmittag hin soll es besser werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (17. Mai 2009)

Also laut dem DWD soll es Gewitter geben.. In SU hats aber grad aufgehört!


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2009)

Also hier ist es im Moment trocken , deshalb findet die Tour statt. Falls es doch noch regnen sollte , kann die Tour jederzeit abgekürzt werden


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2009)

Korfu schrieb:


> @Kettenfresser
> Wollte heute eigentlich mitfahren aber musste mich leider abmelden weil Ghost nen Rückruf für mein Bike rausgegeben hat das die Felgen brechen oder sich verbiegen können. Deswegen ist erstmal vorsicht geboten.
> 
> Gruß



Hallo Dennis , das hört sich aber nicht gut an . Das hast du doch noch gar nicht so lange . Also andere Laufräder und dann wieder raus.


----------



## ronald-s77 (17. Mai 2009)

Hi zusammen

So ich danke euch alle für eure Lieben Glückwünsche und freu mich das mal jemand an mich denkt **grins**

lieb Grüße Roni


----------



## ChaosRaven (17. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Tour Sven, aber wo zur Hölle wart ihr nach dem "letzten" Trail hin? Hab euch nicht mehr gesehen und bin ein bißchen vorgefahren, aber beim Fahrschulgelände wart ihr auch nicht! 
Dort stehen übrigens die MSB-Schilder!


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Mai 2009)

*Tourbericht: Rund um Lohmar (Stadtfest) *

Am Sonntag trafen sich am Rammes Grünland folgende Personen um eine ruhige gemütliche Tour anzugehen. Das Wetter wurde im Vorfeld kritisch beäugt , aber es sollte trocken bleiben 

Mit dabei waren 

Loriot76 = Christian 

ChaosRaven = Niklas 

kollins = Konstantin 

Und der Guide

Kettenfresser = Sven 

, wir rollten uns durch Lohmar ein , und fuhren in den Wald .




Hier schrauben wir uns langsam zum HCM hoch . Unterwegs müsste kurz mal nachgepumpt werden ( Chaos Raven hatte es erwischt )  Noch kurz den Vorlauf mitgenommen musste der Schlauch gewechselt werden. Da kam eine zweite Gruppe vorbei . Aber was musste ich sehen zwei Leute hatte gar kein Helm auf. Einer nur ne Kappe die mir in Erinnerung  blieb . Also dieser dann durch den Schlamm fahren wollte , wollte das Rad mit mehr und er überschlug sich. Stand auf , war total eingesaut und hatte eine Platzwunde am Kopf. Noch schnell ausgeholfen ( erste Hilfe Pack sein Dank) fuhr dieser aber statt nach hause mit der anderen Gruppe weiter . 
Wir hatte den Schlauch in der Zwischenzeit gewechselt und befuhren den HCM  . 





Die Verlängerung wurde auch noch mitgenommen und über die Schule ging es in die Stadt . Keine gute Idee ( Stadtfest ) . Wir mogelten uns so durch und fuhren in die WH . Kurz noch den S-Trail mitgenommen giung es zum LW. Eine schöne Runde rum ging es hoch zum Telegraph . Hier verabschiedete sich ChaosRaven ( sorry der andere Weg hat echt lang gedauert ) Noch über den Bandscheiben raus hüpf Trail ( BSRHT ) ging es durch die Heide noch Lohmar zurück. Hier wurde dann noch ein Eis gegessen . Wartezeit musste man allerdings haben . Loriot76 verabschiede sich und wird zwei fuhren noch nach Wahlscheid wo ich Kollins verließ und mich nach Hause machte.  
*
Fazit:*
-*IMMER MIT HELM FAHREN *
-Ganz schön schlammig für Mai 
-Wieder ein neuer am Treffpunkt 


Auswertung siehe Grafik . Es müssten ca. 18 km und gute 100 hm abgezogen werden ( An sowie Abreise )


----------



## Loriot76 (20. Mai 2009)

Jup, war wieder ne sehr nette und lockere Tour. Bin schön auf km gekommen. Das Eis zum Schluss war lecker, hat nur was gedauert.... 

Das mit dem fehlenden Helm war echt bescheuert. Na vielleicht merkt er sich das ja, und trägt ab sofort einen.


----------



## Campari79 (20. Mai 2009)

Es ist soweit, der Sven (Kettenfresser) hat Geburtstag. Wünsche Dir alles Liebe und Gute lieber Sven.



Gruß,
M


----------



## deman (20. Mai 2009)

Oh kleines Svenni,

herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burtseltag 
und für Zukunft wünsche ich alles Gute
und Speichen- und Rahmenbruch^^

Gruß de Carsten


----------



## Loriot76 (20. Mai 2009)

Da stellt er wat ins forum uns sacht nüscht! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Burzeltag natürlich auch von mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (20. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch Sven!
Kommt jetzt noch mehr Federweg im Alter?! 

Und zu der Schlauchflick-Aktion: Ich habe, ungelogen, mehr als 25 Mückenstiche an den Beinen!


----------



## Poison_Girl (20. Mai 2009)

neee, neee, neee, das glaub ich ja jetzt nicht.... sacht keinen Ton, der Gute 




Happy Birthday, Sven!!!

und alles Gute fürs neue Lebensjahr!!!!!!!!!! 



​


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Mai 2009)

Auch von uns dem Sven alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Möge die Qualität Deiner Touren niemals abnehmen , ebenso der Frauenanteil _(sagt Ines) _


----------



## Montana (20. Mai 2009)

Wie was der Sven hat Geburtstag 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  und feiere so kräftig wie irgendwie möglich 

Bis bald

Guido​


----------



## Tazz (21. Mai 2009)

Da habe ich gerade gesehen das der liebe Sven gestern Geburtstag hatte .................




​





















Alles liebe nachträglich zu Deinem
Geburtstag 
vom gesamten Team III


























​
Grüße Renate


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Glückwünsche


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Mai 2009)

Soooo 
habe mal für Sonntag ne Tour reingestellt . Wer mit will kann sich >>>Bitte hier klicken<<< eintragen.
Tempo wie immer schön langsam


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Mai 2009)

*Tourbericht: Vatertagstour Köfo+Hardt*

So nachdem manche dem Wetter nicht trauten machen sich dennoch zwei Mann bei herrlichem Wetter aus den Köfo sowie die Hardt unter die Lupe zu nehmen. 
Es wurde sich an der Schmitze Bud getroffen und es waren da 

BulliOlli=Olli
Kettenfresser = Sven 

Das Karten material über überprüft und wir machen uns auf den Weg richtung Hardt. Zum Glück ging es erst nach Brück zum Wildwechsel wo ich meine Mittwochs- fahr -kenntnisse bezahlt gemacht haben . Der ein oder andere Trail wurde gefunden und befahren und so gelangten wir fast Teer frei  zum Bensberger See. Weiter ging es auch bekannten Wegen in die Hardt. 








Hier gestaltet sich das finden schon etwas schwieriger was auch zu der einen oder anderen Sackgasse führte. 
Aber die Zeit drängte , unterwegs noch schnell das Schloss besichtigt und auf die Preise geschaut und es ging wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück 

Fazit:
-	Super Wetter  Besser als gedacht 
-	Wer such der findet , fast 
-	Fully eine Sache der Einstellung 
-	Der Sommer kommt !!!

Daten siehe Auswertung .


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Mai 2009)

*Tourbericht zur Vier Fluss/Bach Tour Light(er)*

So nachdem die Vier Fluss/Bach Tour so gut ankam , haben sich folgende Personen am Forum eingefunden und die noch mal zu genießen . Bei herrlichen ( fast zu warmen ) Sommerwetter kam mit 

Katrin @ Poison_Girl

Heike @ seven of seven

Markus @ Conbey

Helmut @ Schildbürger

Stefan @ kapellinger

Karla @ noch nicht angemeldet 

Und Guide 

Sven @ Kettenfresser

Nachdem sogar schon Katrin da war ( Zug überpünktlich ) rollten wir uns an der Agger entlang ein . In Neuhonrath ging es auf den ersten Trail wo auch mal schieben anstand ( blauer Fleck ) 
An der Schule vorbei ging es in den zweiten Trailabschnitt ( immer wieder schön )


















 , kurz noch das Tacho ausgerichtet ( gehört zum Service ) wurde der dritte Abschnitt befahren , die Wurzel-Stelle erwies sich mal wieder als sehr fies. 
Aber jetzt ging es bergauf und so schraubten wir uns nach Marialinden hoch. Oben kehrten wir kurz ein und kühlten unsere Kehlen. 
Weiter ging es durch den schattigen Wald ins Naafbachtal. Anschließend ging es wieder rauf aber unterwegs gab es eine Abkühlung im Form von Wasserpistolen . An Mohlscheid vorbei wurde der nächste Trail unter die Räder genommen . Weiter ging es durch das Naafbachtal nach Ingersauel. Der letzte Berg wurde aufgrund des zu warmen Wetters ausgelassen und so fuhren wir durch das Naafbachtal zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Am Agger-Schlösschen wurde sich getrennt und so fuhren die meisten nach Hause. Die anderen genehmigten sich noch was und der anschließende Begleitservice wurde dankend angenommen ( V.I.P ) .
Dann machte auch ich mich auf den Weg nach Hause 


*Fazit:*
-Super Wetter ( fast zu warm ) 
-Wieder 3 neue am Treffpunkt 
-Kein Defekt oder Sturz 

Daten siehe Auswertung es müssen ca. 13 km und gute ca. 150 hm anfahrt , Begleitservice uns Abfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (26. Mai 2009)

Und ich hatte keine Zeit...





Na, es wird sich wieder was ergeben, oder Sven?


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Und ich hatte keine Zeit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge das kriegen wir hin  
Bin im Moment sogar eine Erweiterung am planen ( Fünf Fluss/Bach Tour ) ca. 50% Trail 
und was neues ( alt und neu ) ist auch in planung , aber da muss ich noch was suchen gehn.


----------



## Kalinka (26. Mai 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Keine Sorge das kriegen wir hin
> Bin im Moment sogar eine Erweiterung am planen ( Fünf Fluss/Bach Tour ) ca. 50% Trail
> und was neues ( alt und neu ) ist auch in planung , aber da muss ich noch was suchen gehn.


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


>


----------



## BulliOlli (26. Mai 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Keine Sorge das kriegen wir hin
> Bin im Moment sogar eine Erweiterung am planen ( Fünf Fluss/Bach Tour ) ca. 50% Trail
> und was neues ( alt und neu ) ist auch in planung , aber da muss ich noch was suchen gehn.



Wer suchet - der findet


----------



## Poison_Girl (26. Mai 2009)

Danke noch für die schöne, warme Tour und den (wie immer) tollen Tourbericht und für die V.I.P.-Eskorte  

Das kann man gerne noch mal (vielleicht eher gegen später am Tag  ) wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Juni 2009)

*Tourbericht: Altenberg  ( Auf den Spuren von Team III ) *

Gestern trafen sich in Altenberg am Hotel âWiÃkirchenâ drei Mann um auf den Spuren von Team III zu wandeln. 

Mit am Start waren 

Marco = Campari79

Oli = BulliOlli

Sven= Kettenfresser 

Bei bestem Wetter folgten wir den Spuren von Team III . Der Anfang gestaltete sich aber etwas schwierig und prompt verfuhren wir uns auch schon. Meine zwei Mitfahrer waren zwar 2008 dabei aber das war ja auch schon fast ein Jahr her . 
Aber im dritten Anlauf klappte es auch mit dem Weg und zur Belohung gar es Trail . Hier und da wurde die Strecke jedoch verlassen um dem Trailgenuss zu frÃ¶nen . Der ein oder andere Anstieg war natÃ¼rlich auch dabei und dann kam der Trail . Echte flow kam auf , einfach GEIL . Kurz danach stand pause an. 
Oh schon so SpÃ¤t. Also wurde der direkte und Trailige Weg Richtung Startpunkt genommen und es kam noch mal flow auf . 

*Fazit:*
-Super Wetter ( fast zu warm )
-Super Gegend da ( freu mich schon auf Team III 2009 ) 
-Super Trails 

Hier ein paar EindrÃ¼cke


----------



## Campari79 (1. Juni 2009)

War echt ne schöne Tour und ich kann mich Sven nur anschließen. Bin voller Vorfreude auf die TeamIII Tour 2009. 

Gruß,
M


----------



## BulliOlli (2. Juni 2009)

...nur das Gewitter von 2008 fehlte

Janz jenau - Vorfreude auf Team III - 2009. 

Komme dann gerade eben aus den Alpen zurück


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juni 2009)

So mal wieder eine gemütliche Tour , diesmal im 
Königsforst 

Also wer will mit  Du oder DU


----------



## Campari79 (11. Juni 2009)

Bin dabei. Hoffe das Wetter wird was besser.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo Sven,
ich lese Deine Tourenberichte aus der alten Heimat immer mit großem Vergnügen. Da ich ja jetzt in Sachsen-Anhalt wohne, lebe ich ich was das Internet angeht, in der Steinzeit. Internet geht hier nur über Funk und das mit nicht einmal 1000 der DSL-Geschwindigkeit. Könntest Du deine Bilder in der Auflösung etwas kleiner einstellen, dann gehts bei mir etwas schneller mit dem Seitenaufbau. Ich wünsche Dir und deinen Mitfahrern noch schöne Touren in dieser Saison.


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> ich lese Deine Tourenberichte aus der alten Heimat immer mit großem Vergnügen. Da ich ja jetzt in Sachsen-Anhalt wohne, lebe ich ich was das Internet angeht, in der Steinzeit. Internet geht hier nur über Funk und das mit nicht einmal 1000 der DSL-Geschwindigkeit. Könntest Du deine Bilder in der Auflösung etwas kleiner einstellen, dann gehts bei mir etwas schneller mit dem Seitenaufbau. Ich wünsche Dir und deinen Mitfahrern noch schöne Touren in dieser Saison.



Hallo Udo ,
schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen . 
Na ja so war das bei mir auch mit der I-Verbindung. Ich werde die Auflösung etwas verkleinern , damit du fleißig bei uns lesen kannst


----------



## Udo1 (12. Juni 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo Udo ,
> schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen .
> Na ja so war das bei mir auch mit der I-Verbindung. Ich werde die Auflösung etwas verkleinern , damit du fleißig bei uns lesen kannst


Danke Sven und lesen werde ich auf jeden Fall weiterhin.


----------



## ronald-s77 (13. Juni 2009)

So das war mal wieder eine supi Tour gewessen Sveni hat wieder richtig viel Spass gemacht auch mit den anderen war wieder klasse tolle Tour tolles Wetter und Super Leute!!!
Da freut man sich doch schon wieder auf die nächste!!


----------



## Loriot76 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich fand die Tour auch toll! War weitestgehend ein schön entspannendes Tempo, paar nette Trails und auch anstrengende Anstiege dazwischen. Bei bestem Wetter macht sowas super Spaß! 

Leider musste ich nachher weg, hätte gern noch ein Eis mit euch genossen. Wird dann beim nächsten mal nachgeholt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juni 2009)

*Tourbericht:  Königsforst + Hardt*

Am Samstag trafen sich an der Schmitze Bud etliche Personen um ein gemütliche Runde durch den Königsforst und die Hardt zu drehen . 

Mit dabei waren 

Campari79 = Marco 

ronald-s77 = Ronald

hama687 = Alex 

Der_dicke_Pirat = Andreas

Toffer = Christopher

Loriot76 = Christian 

Andreas-MTB = Andreas 

-Ines-  = Ines 

An der noch geschlossene Schmitze Bud ging es in den Köfo . Es wurde ein Besuch den Wildschweinen abgestattet . 
Weiter ging es am Treffpunkt Brück vorbei zum Tierheim . Auf dem Weg dorthin wurde der ein oder andere Trail mitgenommen . Von hier aus ging es zum Bensberger See natürlich wurde der Spielplatz angefahren. 
Dort wurde eine Pause eingelegt was einige nutzen um sich zur Verpflegen die anderen spielten halt.
Aber es wurde nach Höhenmeter verlangt , also weiter zur Hardt . Hier nahm Alex die Rolle des Guide an  und führte uns rauf. Oben wurde der Rundweg befahren ( viel Matsch) und es ging wieder runter am Teich und Schwimmbad vorbei wurde die Gardasee Abfahrt befahren. Von hier aus ging es wieder zurück in den Köfo und zum Ausgangspunkt zurück. 

*Fazit:*

-tolles Wetter 
-Wieder nette und neues Mitfahrer 
-Hardt ein sehr abwechselungsreiches Gebiet 
-Boah 14 Tage Pause merkt man auch auf so einer Tour 
-Lecker Eis am schluss mit viel  

Auswertung siehe Grafik 





Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke 

























P.S. Die Auflösung ist niedrig für Udo 1


----------



## Campari79 (15. Juni 2009)

Schön wars gewesen.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juni 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ..........
> P.S. Die Auflösung ist niedrig für Udo 1


Danke Sven


----------



## meti (19. Juni 2009)

frage fährt dieses we einer und wenn ja wäre er so und würde mich mitnehmen ?
aber langsam hab es nicht so druf ! 

mfg 
meti 

verkaufe 
cannondale r800 caad4 rahmen + gabel 350 euro


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Juni 2009)

So wer es noch nicht wissen sollte . 
Am Samstag veranstaltet das TEAM III  eine sehr schöne Tour . Also Anmelden , mitfahren und Spass haben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juni 2009)

*Tourbericht: Fahrtechnik beim HCM *

Spontan ( na ja fast ) trafen 

Marco = Campari 

, und 

Sven = Kettenfresser 

Am HCM ein um eine kleine Fahrtechnik runde zu drehen. Das Wetter war noch trocken , also nichts wir los. Marco hatte sich eine neues Spielzeug besorgt ein  Bergamont Straitline . Also los diverse Spots bzw. Abschnitte wurde angefahren und es wurde sich Zeit genommen um zu üben ( wobei ich mehr geübt habe ) . Aber ich muss sagen runter geht das Ding Super aber alles macht kein Spaß . Also wieder hoch , hier kam Petrus ins Spiel und bescherte und eine kräftige Dusche . Nass kamen wir wieder am Auto an , und nichts wie nach Hause. 

Hier ein paar Auszüge


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juni 2009)

So für Samstag mal was kleines für zwischendurch . Na Hunger bekommen , dann nichts wie hin.
Samstag-Tour


----------



## Tazz (4. Juli 2009)

*So ein Mist *

Mir ist eine gemeine Allergie dazwischen gekommen....... ...Schade ich muß mich leider wieder austragen 

Ich wünsche euch gaaaanz viel Spaß 

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Juli 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *So ein Mist *
> 
> Mir ist eine gemeine Allergie dazwischen gekommen....... ...Schade ich muß mich leider wieder austragen
> 
> ...



 Ach du arme , ich wünsche dir eine gute besserung  
und keine bange ich werde fleißig weiter Touren ausschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (4. Juli 2009)

ICh wäre gerne dabei gewesen, muss aber um 17:00 Uhr schon wieder woanders sein...  Das nächste Mal aber!


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Juli 2009)

War schön mit euch 
- Tourbericht folgt ....
Gerd kein Problem , es werde auch mal andere Startzeiten angeboten !!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juli 2009)

*Tourbericht : Naafbachtal/Wenigerbachtal *

Meine heutigen Mitfahrer am Treffpunkt: Forum Wahlscheid waren 

Campari79	= Marco 

Loriot76	= Christian 

BulliOlli	= Oli

kollins	= Konstantin 

Und ich 

Kettenfresser	= Sven 

Das Wetter war warm und trocken.  So hielten wir uns nicht lange in der Sonne auf und setzten uns in Bewegung.



 Es wurde sich über Kreuznaaf eingerollt , wo auch schon der erste und längste Anstieg auf uns wartete. Leider waren 50 % in der Sonne so dass wir ganz schön ins schwitzen kamen. Oben wurde kurz verschnauft und weiter ging es über den Wald zum Trail. 



Ab hier wurden die Wege schmaler , Bäume dichter und Trails zugewachsener, was mansch einen doch erboste. Keine Angst er hatte noch nichts gefrühstückt. Weiter ging es am Trail entlang zum zweiten Anstieg des Tages . Oben wurde es dann staubtrocken ( hmmm schön ).
Bremse kurz ausgerichtet und weiter ging es 







 An den Wiesen vorbei ging es auch schon wieder runter und auf Trails 




machten wir uns auf dem Heimweg . Noch schnell durch den Bach und den letzten Anstieg des Tages genommen . Dann wurde noch was getrunken ( Pommes gab es noch nicht ) . Hier trennten sich unsere Wege. Und auch ich machte mich anschleißend nach Hause. 

*Fazit:*
-Wege waren fast trocken 
-Ziemlich viele Bäume quer 
-Vor der Tour immer was Essen
- Bilder ??? 

Auswertung siehe Grafik . Es müssen ca. 6 km und gute 100 hm abgezogen werden . Ohne Gewähr


----------



## ChaosRaven (7. Juli 2009)

Sven, gibts ne Tour am WE?
Und wie gehts meinen Karten?!


----------



## Loriot76 (8. Juli 2009)

Fand ich auch mal wieder eine sehr gelungene Tour.  Mit An- und Abreise warens bei mir gut 30 km mehr..... 

War ja auch wieder top Wetter und die Wege waren Klasse zu fahren. Schade, dass so viele Bäume da rumliegen, aber mit ein bisschen Übung werden wir da auch mal drüber springen!


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Juli 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Sven, gibts ne Tour am WE?
> Und wie gehts meinen Karten?!



Hallo Niklas ,sorry muss dich leider enttäuschen muss das Wochenende Arbeiten 
Den Karten geht es gut , habe ich auch nicht vergessen , muss die Dinger irgendwann noch einscannen 
Wie schnell brauchst du denn die Dinger wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Juli 2009)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> Fand ich auch mal wieder eine sehr gelungene Tour.  Mit An- und Abreise warens bei mir gut 30 km mehr.....
> 
> War ja auch wieder top Wetter und die Wege waren Klasse zu fahren. Schade, dass so viele Bäume da rumliegen, aber mit ein bisschen Übung werden wir da auch mal drüber springen!



Übung macht den Meister


----------



## ChaosRaven (8. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo Niklas ,sorry muss dich leider enttäuschen muss das Wochenende Arbeiten



DAS ist doch mal ne lausige Ausrede! Ich hab ab Freitag auch Urlaub - und bin ich am Jammern?! 



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Den Karten geht es gut , habe ich auch nicht vergessen , muss die Dinger irgendwann noch einscannen
> Wie schnell brauchst du denn die Dinger wieder



Is dein Scanner so schnell wie dein Internetzugang?! 
Hat Zeit, wollte dich nur mal dran erinnern.
Hab im Büro noch ne Karte 1:50.000, die ist genauer, weil so ziemlich alle Wege drauf sind. Allerdings ist die ungefähr DIN A2 und eingestuft, die kann ich dir also nicht geben; bevor du fragst.


----------



## Pepin (9. Juli 2009)

So nach langer Zeit biete ich auch mal wieder eine MTB-Tour ab Spich ind die Heide:

nächsten Mittwoch
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8746


----------



## Pepin (10. Juli 2009)

und noch eine am samstag 18.7.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8748


----------



## Pepin (14. Juli 2009)

ob die morgige tour stattfinden kann werde ich hier morgen 12 Uhr eintragen
habe leider von meiner geschäftsreise nach kiel eine erkältung mitgebracht.


----------



## Pepin (15. Juli 2009)

leider ist die erkältung noch nicht weg somit habe ich die heutige tour abgesagt. war auch nicht arbeiten. somit freue ich mich auf samstag


----------



## Pepin (18. Juli 2009)

Kurze Nachlese der heutigen Tour:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1293


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juli 2009)

Sooo Leute bin am überlegen ob ich am Wochenende ( Sonntag ) eine Tour reinstellen soll 

Besteht denn Interesse 

Zur AUSWAHL :

-Rund um Lohmar 
-WH Runde + Flughafen 
-Drei Fluss/Bach Tour Classic oder mit Erweiterung(gleiche Hm aber mehr km)

Natürlich muss das Wetter stimmen


----------



## wollschwein (22. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Sooo Leute bin am überlegen ob ich am Wochenende ( Sonntag ) eine Tour reinstellen soll
> 
> Besteht denn Interesse
> 
> ...



ich hätte lust und wäre auch dabei,wetter wäre mir recht egal solange es nicht bindfäden regnet


----------



## hama687 (22. Juli 2009)

Fährt am Sonntag irgend jemand die RTF rund um Siegburg mit, wollte die 111km bei 1200~ hm gerne mitfahren, es soll ja eine der schönsten Runden im ganzen Umland sein...

Bitte Melden! Achso ca. 22-25 Schnitt

gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (22. Juli 2009)

na, aber hallo 
Jepp, ich hätte Lust am Sonntag nachmittag eine Runde um den Flughafen zu fahren (da war ich noch nie!!!), wenns von oben trocken wär, wärs schön 



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Sooo Leute bin am überlegen ob ich am Wochenende ( Sonntag ) eine Tour reinstellen soll
> 
> Besteht denn Interesse
> 
> ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Fährt am Sonntag irgend jemand die RTF rund um Siegburg mit, wollte die 111km bei 1200~ hm gerne mitfahren, es soll ja eine der schönsten Runden im ganzen Umland sein...
> 
> Bitte Melden! Achso ca. 22-25 Schnitt
> 
> gruß Alex



Neeeee , zu viel Straße


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> na, aber hallo
> Jepp, ich hätte Lust am Sonntag nachmittag eine Runde um den Flughafen zu fahren (da war ich noch nie!!!), wenns von oben trocken wär, wärs schön



Das hört sich doch nicht schlecht an . Treffpunkt wäre dann das Aggerstadion in Troisdorf . Uhrzeit ??? 

Sonst noch eine(r) mit Wünschen


----------



## Poison_Girl (22. Juli 2009)

Da sag ich doch spontan: 15 Uhr fänd ich prima, dann könnte ich vorher noch gemütlich frühstücken / mittagessen, je nachdem 



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch nicht schlecht an . Treffpunkt wäre dann das Aggerstadion in Troisdorf . Uhrzeit ???
> 
> Sonst noch eine(r) mit Wünschen


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Juli 2009)

Hm, vielleicht bin ich dabei.
Überlege aber auch die RTF um Siegburg mitzufahren, allerdings müßte ich
mich dann viiiel früher aus dem Bett pellen.
Hängt von der Güte der Party am Samstagabend ab .


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Da sag ich doch spontan: 15 Uhr fänd ich prima, dann könnte ich vorher noch gemütlich frühstücken / mittagessen, je nachdem



So dann machen wir das mal fest . 

Die Sonntagstour findet am Aggerstadion um 15:00 Uhr statt . Es geht gemütlich durch die WH mit besuch des Flughafen ( aus der nähe zumindest ) Je nach Zeit , Lust und Laune kann dann noch was drangehangen werden . 

Wer jetzt denkt , ja hört sich gut an bitte da klicken und anmelden .

Ach ja bei schlechtem Wetter fällt die Tour aus ( was in letzter Zeit leider viel zu häufig vorkam ) .Also betet zum Wettergott


----------



## ChaosRaven (22. Juli 2009)

Wat beten?
Wäre da eher für Opfer bringen! Bietet sich jemand freiwillig an?


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Wat beten?
> Wäre da eher für Opfer bringen! Bietet sich jemand freiwillig an?



Könnte diverses Kartenmaterial verbrennen


----------



## ChaosRaven (22. Juli 2009)

Was mir ein Wohnhaus für die nächste Übung "Gefecht der verbundenen Waffen mit Luftnahunterstützung" in den Focus bringen würde. 

Am Sonntag mitbringen hingegen, wäre sehr nett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (23. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Sooo Leute bin am überlegen ob ich am Wochenende ( Sonntag ) eine Tour reinstellen soll
> 
> Besteht denn Interesse
> 
> ...



was ist mit samstag?


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Juli 2009)

Pepin schrieb:


> was ist mit samstag?



Sorry Micha , da habe ich schon was vor


----------



## Kalinka (24. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wer jetzt denkt , ja hört sich gut an bitte da klicken und anmelden ....


Ich dachte das hört sich gut an und habe geklickt! Hoffe meiner und der Hund geben mir frei  Muss ja trainieren...


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich dachte das hört sich gut an und habe geklickt! Hoffe meiner und der Hund geben mir frei  Muss ja *trainieren*...



Dann wird dir das aber wie spazieren gehen vorkommen


----------



## ChaosRaven (24. Juli 2009)

Sie kann ja ihr Dünne-Reifen-Rädchen nehmen.. Das trainiert garantiert im Wald


----------



## ChaosRaven (25. Juli 2009)

Sven, ich habe mich mal abgemeldet, da ich mir beim Sport die Nacken-/Schulter-Muskulatur gezerrt habe und es nur langsam besser wird.
Sollte das bis morgen besser sein, komme ich natürlich trotzdem mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (25. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Dann wird dir das aber wie spazieren gehen vorkommen



Mit Dir ginge ich natürlich gerne spazieren...noch viel lieber aber mit den meinen...deshalb klicke ich nochmal und bin raus. Erst arbeiten und dann zum Radfahren abhauen...trüge nicht zur Beziehungspflege bei 
Sonja verpasse ich dann leider auch...


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juli 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Sven, ich habe mich mal abgemeldet, da ich mir beim Sport die Nacken-/Schulter-Muskulatur gezerrt habe und es nur langsam besser wird.
> Sollte das bis morgen besser sein, komme ich natürlich trotzdem mit.



Niklas dann wünsche ich mal gute besserung  Nehme die Karten natürlich mit, schau doch einfach mal vorbei und nehme sie mit.


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mit Dir ginge ich natürlich gerne spazieren...noch viel lieber aber mit den meinen...deshalb klicke ich nochmal und bin raus. Erst arbeiten und dann zum Radfahren abhauen...trüge nicht zur Beziehungspflege bei
> Sonja verpasse ich dann leider auch...




Das du mit mir spazieren gehen würdest wollen find ich natürlich schön.   Sonntags arbeiten hmmm kenn ich irgentwo her , aber Beziehungen *MUSS* man sehr pflegen. Viel Spass


----------



## Kalinka (25. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...Sonntags arbeiten hmmm kenn ich irgentwo her ...


Ach, am WE arbeiten ist nicht soo tragisch, kann ich dafür in der  Woche flexibel abbummeln.


Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...aber Beziehungen *MUSS* man sehr pflegen.


*WILL* , beim *MUSS* sind wir noch lange nicht und so soll es bleiben
Viel Spaß Euch!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Juli 2009)

War eine schöne "sonnige" Runde heute . Hat Spass gemacht mit euch . Alte Bekannte und auch neue waren dabei. Tourbericht folgt .....


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. Juli 2009)

Hey Sven,

nach dem nächstem Wochenende habe ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit  Hoffe dass mir dann mal jemand den Weg zum HCM zeigen kann.

Bis dahin
Lars


----------



## oxmoneo (27. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> War eine schöne "sonnige" Runde heute . Hat Spass gemacht mit euch . Alte Bekannte und auch neue waren dabei. Tourbericht folgt .....



 Kann mich nur anschließen fahre gerne wieder mit. 

MFG Rolf


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hey Sven,
> 
> nach dem nächstem Wochenende habe ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit  Hoffe dass mir dann mal jemand den Weg zum HCM zeigen kann.
> 
> ...



Ja Lars , wenn du auf mich wartest kein Problem . 
Über Straße in den Wald und dann rechts abbiegen


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja Lars , wenn du auf mich wartest kein Problem .
> Über Straße in den Wald und dann rechts abbiegen



Ich kann auch langsam... glaube ich


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juli 2009)

Und wie sieht es mit deiner FAHRTECHNIK aus  Wenn du Übung brauchts oder das erlernte vertiefen möchtest klicke Hier , da oder dort . *Achtung wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit deiner FAHRTECHNIK aus  Wenn du Übung brauchts oder das erlernte vertiefen möchtest klicke Hier , da oder dort . *Achtung wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst *



Cooler Spruch mit dem "vom Bekannten zum Unbekannten und vom Einfachen zum Schweren" 

Kommt mir irgendwie sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Cooler Spruch mit dem "vom Bekannten zum Unbekannten und vom Einfachen zum Schweren"
> 
> Kommt mir irgendwie sehr bekannt vor.



Du machst ja nichts mehr  daher muss ich mich anderweitig umsehen . Ist der Satz etwa geschützt


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Du machst ja nichts mehr



Naja, das Meisten von dem, was ich mache, bleibt (vorerst) für die Mehrheit unsichtbar.



> daher muss ich mich anderweitig umsehen .



Treulose Tomate.



> Ist der Satz etwa geschützt



Na klar, voll mit fetten Schlössern.

Das macht mir aber im Gegensatz zu Deinem generellen Haftungsausschluss keine Sorgen. Dieser generelle Haftungsausschluss ist nicht vereinbar und kommt daher nicht zur Anwendung. Wolltest Du das so?


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> ....
> Das macht mir aber im Gegensatz zu Deinem generellen Haftungsausschluss keine Sorgen. Dieser generelle Haftungsausschluss ist nicht vereinbar und kommt daher nicht zur Anwendung. Wolltest Du das so?


So einfach wie möglich sollte es schon sein . 
Irgentwas zu verbessern ( Antwort* BITTE WENN per PN* )


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *So einfach wie möglich sollte es schon sein *.
> Irgentwas zu verbessern ( Antwort* BITTE WENN per PN* )



Dann lass ihn weg. 
Spass bei Seite.
Infos per PN.
Aber erst nächste Woche.


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juli 2009)

*Tourbericht: Runde durch die Wahner Heide 27.07.2009*

Es wurde mal wieder Zeit einer Runde zu drehen. 

Also nachgefragt ob Interesse bestand. Na klar , aber bis dahin wollten doch andere lieber spazieren gehen oder täuschten eine Verletzung vor , andere meldeten sich erst gar nicht. 

Aber das machte der Stimmung keinen Abbruch. 
Es war sonnig als sich sieben Mitfahren am Troisdorfer Aggerstadion eintrafen um eine gemütliche Runde zu drehen. 
Mit dabei waren 

Korfu @ Dennis 
XXX   @ Sandy
[email protected] Sonja
Harnas @ Renate 
oxmoneo @ Rolf 
Cheetah @ Frank 

Und der Vorfahrer 

Kettenfresser @ Sven 

Los ging es zum einrollen um den Leyenweiher , dann schraubten wir uns zum Telegraph hoch. Hier wurde die Aussicht genossen. Weiter ging es über Trail zum BSRHT ( Bandscheibenraushüpttrail ) . Hier begegneten wir dem ADMH ( Alter Dame mit Hund )  und es wurde der Weg soviel der Schwierigkeitsgrad neu definiert. Von hier aus ging es durch die WH ( ADMH 5 ) zum SB.  Weiter ging es über FAB´s ( ADMH 5-7 ) nach Altenrath . 
An den Teichen ( ADMH 8 )  wurde kurz pausiert und weiter ging es zum Flughafen. 






Und pünktlich wie die Maurer kam auch schon ein Flugzeug. 






Hier wurde kurz verweilt 



und über die belgischer Kaserne machten wir uns wieder nach Altenrath. Hier verabschiedeten sich Dennis und Sandy . Die andern kehrten ein , anschließend wurde noch was durch den Sand gesurft 



und wir machten uns zum Ausgangspunkt wieder auf. 

*Fazit: *
-Super Wetter 
-Wieder viel gequatscht
-Wieder zwei neue Mitfahrer 
-Neue Schwierigkeitsskala wird eingeführt ( ADMH ) 
- So muss das weiter gehen 

Es müssen  ca. 25 km und gute 100 hm abgezogen werden ( An sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## Kalinka (29. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...
> *Fazit: *
> -Super Wetter
> -Wieder viel gequatscht
> ...


Äh, klingt als habe ich etwas verpasst.
Frank schon wieder auf dem Rad...wird zur schlechten Angewohnheit?!
Und das habe ich für die fast-ausgefallenen Montagsrunde bei Regen abgesagt...Frau kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Äh, klingt als habe ich etwas verpasst.
> Frank schon wieder auf dem Rad...wird zur schlechten Angewohnheit?!
> Und das habe ich für die fast-ausgefallenen Montagsrunde bei Regen abgesagt...*Frau kann nicht alles haben*.



Man(n) kann nicht immer Glück haben.


----------



## ChaosRaven (29. Juli 2009)

Ich täusch dir gleich mal was vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (29. Juli 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Ich täusch dir gleich mal was vor!



Ich dachte nur Frauen können das?


----------



## ChaosRaven (29. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie macht mir dein wirrer Gedankengang ein wenig Angst.. :/


----------



## Campari79 (29. Juli 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Ich täusch dir gleich mal was vor!



Er könnte auch mich damit gemeint haben.  
Also nicht zu ernst nehmen. 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## ChaosRaven (29. Juli 2009)

Marco.. Dann machst du mir etwas Angst!


----------



## Campari79 (29. Juli 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Marco.. Dann machst du mir etwas Angst!



Ich meinte damit das Sven mich vielleicht gemeint hat. Angst brauchst Du keine haben.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juli 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Ich täusch dir gleich mal was vor!


Na ja war ja nur Spass 



Campari79 schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit das Sven mich vielleicht gemeint hat. Angst brauchst Du keine haben.


Marco du warst nicht gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (31. Juli 2009)

Morgen gehts mit den www.radlerfruen.de in die Wahnerheide.

Wer hat lust mitzukommen?
Wer lust hat danach zum Grillen auf meine Terrasse zu kommen kann das gerne machen.
Grillgut ist mitzubringen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8863


----------



## Udo1 (1. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> .........Cheetah @ Frank
> 
> Und der Vorfahrer
> 
> ...


@Cheetah,
ich hatte Dich noch anders in Erinnerung, nun ja von der Seite ist ein Foto aber auch unfair. Ich sehe aber es hat wieder einmal sichtlich Spaß gemacht durch den Heidesand zu fahren.


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. August 2009)

Jungs und Mädels , 
wie sieht es am Wochenende ( Sonntag ) mit einer Tour aus ???
Könnte ab 14:45 Uhr eine Classic Tour  ( Drei Fluss/Bach + Erweiterung) ab dem Wahlscheider Forum anbieten, 
mehr Kilometer mehr Hm und mehr Trailanteil

Bei Regen fällt die Tour aber aus !!!


----------



## Jerd (11. August 2009)

Auch Samstag?


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. August 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Auch Samstag?



Sorry da habe ich schon was vor


----------



## Korfu (11. August 2009)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Loriot76 (11. August 2009)

bei vernünftigem Wetter sage ich meine Teilnahme zu!


----------



## püzz (11. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Könnte ab 14:45 Uhr eine Classic Tour  ( Drei Fluss/Bach + Erweiterung) ab dem Wahlscheider Forum anbieten,
> mehr Kilometer mehr Hm und mehr Trailanteil



sag mal Sven, mit welcher Streckenlänge und wieviel tausend Höhenmeter müsste man denn so rechnen?


----------



## Redking (11. August 2009)

Mehr?


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. August 2009)

Klaus ist wieder da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (12. August 2009)

püzz schrieb:


> sag mal Sven, mit welcher Streckenlänge und wieviel *tausend Höhenmeter* müsste man denn so rechnen?



Hallo Stefan , 
Strecke ist ca. 50 km und hat gut *55000 h(cm)*,sowie viel Trail

P.S. 
Die Brücke ist jetzt gebaut und das Brett ist weg ( insider )


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. August 2009)

Soooo , 
habe mal für Sonntag was reingestellt  und hoffe auf *gutes Wetter *
Tempo wie immer gemütlich , Strecke ca. 50 km und 550 hm 
Drei Fluss/Bach Tour + Erweiterung


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Soooo ,
> habe mal für Sonntag was reingestellt  und hoffe auf *gutes Wetter *
> Tempo wie immer gemütlich , Strecke ca. 50 km und 550 hm
> Drei Fluss/Bach Tour + Erweiterung



Wenn das so weiter regnet , wird es aber feucht von unten am Sonntag


----------



## Loriot76 (13. August 2009)

wird schon!


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Soooo ,
> habe mal für Sonntag was reingestellt  und hoffe auf *gutes Wetter *
> Tempo wie immer gemütlich , Strecke ca. 50 km und 550 hm
> Drei Fluss/Bach Tour + Erweiterung



Ach ja bitte denkt an Zeckenschutz und schlammig könnte es auch werden


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. August 2009)

Soooo , 
schön war es mit euch 
der Tourbericht folgt


----------



## Delgado (17. August 2009)

Dank Ingo gibt's den ultimativen Beweis:





Solanum lässt sich schieben


----------



## i-men (17. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Dank Ingo gibt's den ultimativen Beweis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gabs doch noch ne andere Auslegung. Wie war die noch?

Und hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/20767 sind die anderen Bilder.

War ne sehr nette Tour.


----------



## Delgado (17. August 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Da gabs doch noch ne andere Auslegung. Wie war die noch?



Ähhhhhh .....  ...... Pssssssssssssst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (17. August 2009)

Hallo an die Tourgenossen von gestern.

War eine schöne Tour mit Euch an der Agger entlang . Die Trails jenseits von Overath kannte ich noch nicht und werde sie in mein Touren Archiv aufnehmen.

Bei einer der nächste Touren werde ich und meine Frau Anja wieder dabei sein.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Loriot76 (17. August 2009)

Fand es auch sehr nett gestern! Wieder mal tolle Trails dabei, schön gemütlich am Sonntag Nachmittag mit nem zünftigen Biergartenbesuch - das lob ich mir. 
Wieder neue nette Leute kennengelernt, bin gern wieder dabei! 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. August 2009)

*Tourbericht: Drei Fluss/Bach Tour + Erweiterung *

so war es eigentlich geplant , aber es sollte anders kommen. 
Aber es fing gut an , obwohl die Startzeit ( 14:45 Uhr ) merkwÃ¼rdig war ( ja es gibt auch Leute die Sonntags arbeiten ) trafen sich bei bis zu 29 Â°C am Forum Wahlscheid 13 Leute ein um den Klassiker zu befahren . Eine Erweiterung wurde auch versprochen. 
Mit dabei waren 

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

JÃ¶[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

, und der Guide [email protected] 

[email protected] hatte sich wieder abgemeldet. So ging es los immer schÃ¶n an der Agger entlang, vorbei am Golfplatz und Radweg zum ersten Trail, kurz noch die Besonderheiten erwÃ¤hnt ging es auch schon los. Aber da schlug schon der Defektteufel zu. Der Schlangenbiss hatte zugeschlagen , aber kurz den Mantel gewechselt und weiter ging es. Am Campingplatz vorbei ging es nach Overath zum zweiten Trail. Und auch hier wartete ein gemeiner Dornenbusch  nur darauf einen Fahrer zu âerleichternâ , auch hier wurde der Schlauch gewechselt , was viele nutzten um einen Riegel zu verputzen. Nachdem alles wieder OK war ging es weiter zum dritten Trailabschnitt an der Agger. FÃ¼r viele ( sogar einheimische kannten das noch nicht ) war es eine Premiere. Vor der SchlÃ¼sselstelle wurde gewarnt und los ging.









Jetzt wurde gekurbelt ( ja es ging bergauf ) 






.Einige hatten doch mehr Probleme als andere ( jetzt kam Psychologie zum Einsatz ,ânur noch 50 hm und oben ist der Biergartenâ) . Dies beflÃ¼gelte mansch einen und wir trafen im Biergarten ein.  Hier wurde pausiert und gequatscht. 



Nachdem die Pause doch etwas lÃ¤nger ausfiel, ging es dezimiert weiter . Guido hatte das Wetter/seine Form/die Anfahrt unterschÃ¤tzt und machte er sich Ã¼ber den BergrÃ¼cken auf dem Heimweg ( mache glaubten aber das der âKrustenbratenâ der Grund dafÃ¼r seihe ) . 
Zu 12 machten wir uns auf dem Weg ins Naafbachtal und die Wiese wurde Ã¼berquert. Hier wurde der weitere Ablauf geplant, aufgrund der spÃ¤ten  Uhrzeit wurde beschlossen die Strecke zu Ã¤ndern. Weiter ging es durch das Naffbachtal , an der Matsch stelle vorbei zum Ausgang.  Hier schraubten wir uns noch mal hoch 



und befuhren den letzten Trail des Tages, was mansche zu waren JubelstÃ¼rmen verleiteten. Noch mal ??? 
Leider machte auch hier uns die Zeit einen Strich durch die Rechnung. So fuhren wir zum Ausgangspunkt zurÃ¼ck.
*
Fazit:*
-Sehr viele neue Mitfahrer 
-Alte Bekannte waren auch dabei 
-Nett unterhalten und viele Tipps mitgenommen 
-SUPER WETTER 


Auswertung siehe Grafik, es mÃ¼ssen ca. 5km und gute 100 hm ( An sowie Abfahrt ) angezogen werden. Angaben ohne GewÃ¤hr !!!





*P.S. 

Und am 30.08.2009 geht es wieder los diesmal nehmen wir aber alles mit ! *


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. August 2009)

Der Fahrtechniktermin ist *voll* *Bitte nicht mehr anmelden*
Adresse sowie Uhrzeit können im Termin eingesehen werden. Ich freue mich schon . 

P.S. 
Mein Sonntagstermin ist ausgefallen  plant jemand irgendwas ( gerne auch weiter weg)


----------



## Delgado (19. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Der Fahrtechniktermin ist *voll* *Bitte nicht mehr anmelden*
> Adresse sowie Uhrzeit können im Termin eingesehen werden. Ich freue mich schon .
> 
> P.S.
> Mein Sonntagstermin ist ausgefallen  plant jemand irgendwas ( gerne auch weiter weg)




Wingover lernt Fahrtechnik 

Wegen Sonntag: Mach doch wieder so was Feines wie letzten Sonntag.
Wir können aber erst Nachmittags wegen NRW Cup in Herten.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Jerd (19. August 2009)

Fährt noch jemand aus Köln zum Fahrtraining mit dem Rad an? Ich mach das und durchquere dabei Brück, Rath, Königsforst, Wahner Heide, Altenrath, Lohmar, Lohmarer Wald.

Wenn sich jemand anschließen will, bitte PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## püzz (19. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *Tourbericht: Drei Fluss/Bach Tour + Erweiterung
> 
> so war es eigentlich geplant...*



Erst die Leute schocken mit "Strecke ca. 50 km und 550 hm" bei vorhergesagten 30°C und dann eine 30 km Biergarten-Trödeltour fahren 
Da wäre ich auch dabei gewesen...


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wingover lernt Fahrtechnik


-Ich schätze er wird uns was beibringen 


Delgado schrieb:


> Wegen Sonntag: Mach doch wieder so was Feines wie letzten Sonntag.
> Wir können aber erst Nachmittags wegen NRW Cup in Herten.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Hmmm da selbe gibt es erst am *30.08.2009* wieder ,
und meine neue Tour ist noch nicht fertig ( Such & Find ) 



püzz schrieb:


> Erst die Leute schocken mit "Strecke ca. 50 km und 550 hm" bei vorhergesagten 30°C und dann eine 30 km Biergarten-Trödeltour fahren
> Da wäre ich auch dabei gewesen...


Ja Stefan du kennst mich doch ich *übertreibe doch immer* hat auf jedenfall Spass gemacht


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (19. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Der Fahrtechniktermin ist *voll* *Bitte nicht mehr anmelden*
> Adresse sowie Uhrzeit können im Termin eingesehen werden. Ich freue mich schon .


Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zum Treffpunkt:

Google Maps zeigt bei den angegebenen Koordinaten die Kreuzung vor Franzhäuschen an. 
Aber ich denke wohl, dass wir uns alle auf dem "Parkplatz" direkt gegenüber (also geradeaus über die Straße) im Wald treffen, oder?


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. August 2009)

Felix_the_Cat schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zum Treffpunkt:
> 
> Google Maps zeigt bei den angegebenen Koordinaten die Kreuzung vor Franzhäuschen an.
> Aber ich denke wohl, dass wir uns alle auf dem *"Parkplatz*" direkt gegenüber (also *geradeaus über die Straße*) *im Wald treffen,* oder?



*Genau*


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. August 2009)

Ich hab gesehen, dass Ihr auch den Steinbruch nutzen wollt. Ihr denkt daran: das ist ein Fauna-Flora-Habitat und das Biken dort offiziell verboten. Ich hab mir von Locals sagen lassen, dass dort gelegentlich  der Förster auftaucht und einem zumindest die Leviten liest.
Mit gleich 17 Bikern dort aufzutauchen ist womöglich keine sehr gute Idee.


Edit: Gerade wurde ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass auch das Befahren des HCM eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt. Dort mit einer Gruppe dieser Stärke aufzutauchen ist nach meinem Dafürhalten unserem Ansehen wenig zuträglich.

@wingover: Was machst'n Du auf der Liste?

Grüße,
Claus.


----------



## Karl_Kaczmarek (20. August 2009)

Na Super. Bei ner Abstimmung beschei$$en und hier jetzt einen auf Siedlungskontrolletti machen :kotz:

Du bist schon ne tolle Huusmeister


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. August 2009)

So ungefähr hatte ich mir die Reaktion vorgestellt...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. August 2009)

Karl_Kaczmarek schrieb:


> Na Super. Bei ner Abstimmung beschei$$en und hier jetzt einen auf Siedlungskontrolletti machen :kotz:
> 
> Du bist schon ne tolle Huusmeister



Was für ein geistreiches Statement! Aber der gute Claus hat trotzdem recht!


----------



## püzz (20. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich hab gesehen, dass Ihr auch den Steinbruch nutzen wollt. Ihr denkt daran: das ist ein Fauna-Flora-Habitat und das Biken dort offiziell verboten. Ich hab mir von Locals sagen lassen, dass dort gelegentlich  der Förster auftaucht und einem zumindest die Leviten liest.
> Mit gleich 17 Bikern dort aufzutauchen ist womöglich keine sehr gute Idee.
> 
> Edit: Gerade wurde ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass auch das Befahren des HCM eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt. Dort mit einer Gruppe dieser Stärke aufzutauchen ist nach meinem Dafürhalten unserem Ansehen wenig zuträglich.



Beim Steinbruch kann ich mir das ja noch vorstellen, vielleicht weil auch Privatgebiet, aber der HCM? Mit welcher Handhabe soll das verboten sein und wo steht so was


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. August 2009)

http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1177020251983.shtml


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loriot76 (20. August 2009)

Ein wenig Rechtskunde:

Im Grunde kann man davon ausgehen, dass mehr als die Hälfte der gesamten Fläche des Rheinlandes unter Landschaftsschutz stehen. So unter anderem auch der Lohmarer Wald. Und nach dem Landschaftsgesetz ist das Radfahren in Natur- und Landschaftsschutzgebieten sowie Nationalparken (ich sag nur Siebengebirge, das im Übrigen bereits jetzt unter Landschaftsschutz steht!) abseits befestigter Wege verboten. 

Insofern heißt es: Leben und Leben lassen. Wenn wir bisschen Rücksicht nehmen, nehmen die Naturschützer auch Rücksicht auf uns.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (20. August 2009)

Ich verstehe durchaus, was Claus mit seinem Beitrag zum Ausdruck bringen wollte und habe mir aufgrund der großen Gruppenstärke 
dahingehend auch schon vorher meine Gedanken gemacht.
Aber:



petejupp schrieb:


> http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1177020251983.shtml



Auf die gleichen Argumente bezogen, dürfte man im Ahrtal wohl auch keine einzige Serpentine unter die Stollen nehmen!
Von daher sehe ich es genauso wie Loriot76.
Wir gehen ja nicht in den Wald, um ein Rockfest zu feiern.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. August 2009)

Das stimmt so nicht. Im Langfigtal findet kein Techniktraining mit knapp 20 Mann statt.

Auch ich stimme Loriot76 zu. Man muss unser Tun jedoch auch als rücksichtsvoll anerkennen können. Und das dürfte angesichts einer 17-Mann-Horde selbst dem liberalsten Naturschützer schwerfallen. Außerdem werdet Ihr, wenn, dann nicht irgendeinem Naturschützer begegen. Sondern DEM Förster. Und der soll nicht so liberal sein, erzählt eine Freundin von mir, die schon zweimal angehalten und belehrt wurde.

Peter und ich sagen nicht: bleibt da weg! Wir sagen: es ist unklug, ausgerechnet in den sensiblesten Gebieten mit derart großen Gruppen rumzufahren.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (20. August 2009)

Aber "Liteviller&Friends" am Teufelsloch/Schrock?

Ich weiß ja was ihr meint...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. August 2009)

...

Edit: Sehe Dein eigenes Edit. Ich denke, wir haben uns verstanden. Macht das Beste draus und habt viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. August 2009)

Wir werden schon aufpassen , und es den anderen Waldnutzern nicht unnötig schwer machen 
Ich selbst wurde auch schon angehalten damals in der WH aber ein kurzes Gespräch bringt sicherlich mehr
Natürlich werden wir schon so fahren das wir keinen behindern oder stören.

Also ich freue mich auf Samstag und mal schauen ob überhaupt so viele kommen. 

Natürlich kann ich auch den Claus verstehen eine große Gruppe fällt halt mehr auf insbesondere bei der Fahrtechnik. Aber das kriegen wir schon geschaukelt. Es werden ja schon teilweise 2 Gruppen gebildet 
Also dann 
bis Samstag


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. August 2009)

So jetzt mal etwas Werbung 
wer will mit  >>>HIER HIN<<<


----------



## wollschwein (20. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wir werden schon aufpassen , und es den anderen Waldnutzern nicht unnötig schwer machen
> Ich selbst wurde auch schon angehalten damals in der WH aber ein kurzes Gespräch bringt sicherlich mehr
> Natürlich werden wir schon so fahren das wir keinen behindern oder stören.
> 
> ...



ich sollte auch etwa gegen halb zwei dort sein,dann kann man ja nochmal ne gruppe machen


----------



## hama687 (21. August 2009)

So passender weiße hatt sich irgendjemand abgemeldet,

das heist fahre morgen mim Jerd auch zu euch Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (22. August 2009)

Vielen Dank an Jerome, Sven, das Wollschwein (dessen richtigen Namen ich schon leider wieder vergessen habe) und allen weiteren Mitfahrern für die angenehme Techniktour. Und allen Gestürtzten gute Besserung.


----------



## wollschwein (22. August 2009)

kann mich "dem da" *ultra2* Dauch namen vergessen) übermir nur anschließen,war sehr schön heute,hoffe konnte dem ein oder anderen noch ein wenig weiterhelfen.
und bis auf den ein oder anderen unfreiwilligen abgang aus dem sattel, sind alle auch heute soweit heile geblieben.
dem ganz zerlegtem und den restlichen im gegensatz eher leicht verletzen allen gute besserung

wollschwein = sascha


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. August 2009)

* Yes I Can *		(es fast) 

*Tourbericht zur Fahrtechnikrunde. *

Am heutigen Samstag trafen sich ein paar MTBÂ´ler um KEINE Tour zu fahren. Ja das gibt es auch , heute stand Fahrtechnik auf dem Programm. 
Mit dabei waren 

[email protected] Oli 

[email protected] Frank 

[email protected] Gerd

[email protected] JÃ¶rg 

[email protected] Ralf 

[email protected] Piek ???

[email protected] Jens 

[email protected] Renate 

[email protected] Renate 

[email protected] Sascha 

[email protected] Stefan 

[email protected] Senat ???

[email protected] Alex 

*ofi*@ Ophiel 

Der Guide 

[email protected] Sven 

Und unser Lehrer 

Felix_The_Cat @ Jerome 

Nicht dabei waren 

Surftigresa  und Vertextsc 

Sa machten wir uns zu 16  auf um die âinnere Ruheâ zu finden . Klartext still stehen mit dem Rad . Gar nicht so einfach , das stillstehen 




. Manche hatte da ihre eigene Vorstellung 




Als nÃ¤chste der Bunny Hop ( der echte ) , und die menge staunte nicht schlecht als es vorgemacht wurde . Also ich schÃ¤tze 50 cm ist der bestimmt hoch gekommen. 





Aber erstmal musste Ã¼berhaupt das Hinterrad hoch . Nur wie ??? Da muss ich noch viel Ã¼ben !!!! 





An den Klickpedalen ziehen gilt ja nicht 
So nun das erlernten Ã¼ber den Stock auch testen . Na ja sagen wir so es ging halt nicht immer gut . Aber nichts passiert , also schnell wieder rauf .









Dann kam der Wheelie . Oh man wie geht das denn , Ã¼ben Ã¼ben Ã¼ben . Ich habe halt immer Angst das ich nach Hinten umkippe . Aber der Tip mit der Pedale ist nicht schlecht. Und bei manchen machten sich Fortschritte bemerk bar. Also weiter ging , wie komme ich ohne zu stÃ¼rzen den Berg runter. ???? 
Leider hatte wir hier unseren ersten (und letzten ) Verletzten . Das Vorderrad war hin und sicher ist sicher lieber ins Krankenhaus . 
Hier noch mal einen* Herzlichen DANK an ULTRA2 *das er sein Fahrzeug zu VerfÃ¼gung gestellt hat . So konnte die Heimreise ( bzw. der Krankenhaus besuch ) von GundYazz problemlos abgewickelt werden . Von mir aus noch mal gute Besserung und lass was von die hÃ¶ren !!!!!!! 

Also dezimiert ging es wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurÃ¼ck und hier kam auch kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter Jens wieder zu uns . Jetzt ging es in den Flow Teil Ã¼ber . Der Pfad wurde befahren , so schnell allerdings das einige Ãbungsstellen ausgelassen wurden. Die SchlÃ¼sselstelle wurde besucht , bekuckt und ich habe Sie heute nicht gefahren . Andere dafÃ¼r aber um so besser ( Wahnsinn ) . Weiter ging es mit zum Ausgang . Hier verabschiedeten sich 
Hama687 und Jerd diese hatte ja schon die Anfahrt aus KÃ¶ln in den Beinen und musste ja noch nach Hause . Boah 
Die anderen kurbelten wieder hoch und lieÃen bei kalten GetrÃ¤nken den Kurs Revue passieren. 

*Fazit:*
-Es ist kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen 
-Ich werde in Zukunft mehr an meiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten 
-Super Wetter , Nette Mitfahren und ein Toller Lehrer 
-Leider ein Ausfall  

Tourauswertung spare ich mir hier ja .  bei mir waren es ca. 42 km und 350 hm !!! 

Guten Nacht


----------



## ultra2 (23. August 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> kann mich "dem da" *ultra2* Dauch namen vergessen)wollschwein = sascha



Ich wußte es war was mit "S". Die Auswahl war aber immer noch zu groß.


----------



## ofi (23. August 2009)

Soo, ich glaub ich bin hier richtig. Hab mich grad angemeldet und hoffe ich treff euch noch einige male wieder, sei es auf ner Tour oder wieder auf nem Techniktag. War ein sehr schöner Tag und ihr seid ne wirklich nette Truppe, hab mich gefreut.

Portemonai war naürlich wirklich zu Haus und ich bedanke mich nochmal für die Einladung auf das Kölsch--war mir doch etwas peinlich...


----------



## joscho (23. August 2009)

ofi schrieb:


> Soo, ich glaub ich bin hier richtig.



you're welcome 



> Hab mich grad angemeldet und hoffe ich treff euch noch einige male wieder, sei es auf ner Tour oder wieder auf nem Techniktag.



Jetzt, wo Du es bis hierher geschafft hast, würde ich sagen; die Gefahr besteht  In den diversen Freds und im LMB (da oben mit "Fahrgemeinschaften" betitelt, nennt aber kein Mensch so) wird sich dauernd zu irgendwelchen Touren verabredet.

Also, bis bald...
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (23. August 2009)

ofi schrieb:


> Soo, ich glaub ich bin hier richtig. Hab mich grad angemeldet und hoffe ich treff euch noch einige male wieder, sei es auf ner Tour oder wieder auf nem Techniktag. War ein sehr schöner Tag und ihr seid ne wirklich nette Truppe, hab mich gefreut.
> 
> Portemonai war naürlich wirklich zu Haus und ich bedanke mich nochmal für die Einladung auf das Kölsch--war mir doch etwas peinlich...





​Genau richtig 

  .......schön das Du es geschafft hast 



Willkommen im Forum 

​
Dann freue ich mich auf die nächste gemeinsame fahrt 

.... gleich 10.30h in Dernau am Hauptbahnhof 



Grüße
Renate


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> ​Genau richtig
> 
> .......schön das Du es geschafft hast
> 
> ...



Und ich bin noch sooooo müde


----------



## hama687 (23. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> * Yes I Can *
> 
> Tourauswertung spare ich mir hier ja .  bei mir waren es ca. 42 km und 350 hm !!!
> 
> Guten Nacht



Wo du deine Werte her hast...Hatte gestern Abend dann knapp über 80km auf dem Tacho stehen, aber wenn man von 9 - 17:30 im Sattel sitzt ist das eh alles jeck egal

da freut man sich nur noch auf einen Rießen Döner

Danke fürs mit nehmen, die Tour selber hatte bei mir so 5 km wenns hoch kommt

gruß aus Leverkusen


----------



## ofi (23. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> http://www.smilies.4-user.de​Dann freue ich mich auf die nächste gemeinsame fahrt
> 
> .... gleich 10.30h in Dernau am Hauptbahnhof
> 
> ...


 
hmm, schade, schaff ich nicht mehr. Nächstes mal bin ich dabei. Ich glaub bei mir wirds gegen Mittag nach Solingen gehen weil ich Nachmittags einen Familienevent dort habe. 
wünsch euch viel Spass und freu mich aufs nächste mal


----------



## Jerd (23. August 2009)

Dank an Sven und Jerome für den schönen und lehrreichen Tag im Lohmarer Wald  Jetzt heißt es erst mal üben, üben, üben... 

Mein persönliches Ziel Nr. 1 - meine Angstschwelle steil bergab zu erhöhen - hab ich erreicht, das Ziel Nr. 2 - den HCM komplett zu fahren-  leider nicht. Aber das wird auch schon noch 

Schade das wir nicht mehr mit in den Biergarten konnten , aber das wäre dann alles zu knapp geworden. Dafür habe wir auf dem Heimweg noch das Fort X in Höhenberg mitgenommen


----------



## GundYazz (23. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal einen herzlichen Dank an die tolle Unterstützung die mir gestern nach meinem Sturz zuteil wurde. Ich war über die von euch schnelle und organisierte Hilfe wirklich begeistert und bin sehr dankbar. 

Abschließend kann ich über den Sturz nur sagen, dass das Fahrrad deutlich mehr abbekommen hat als ich.  Aber zur Sicherheit bin ich trotzdem ins Krankenhaus gefahren und bin dort dann mit 4 Stichen wieder zusammen geflickt worden. :-D 

Von den Lehrenden Sven und Jerome war ich wirklich begeistert. Die Tricks, die ich hier kennenlernen durfte, habe ich mir gut eingepägt. Ich werde üben, sobald mein Bike wieder fit ist. 

Ansonsten ward ihr alle super nett und ihr sollt wissen, dass es für mich besonders hart war, als Unbekannter vor euch so fies auf die Fresse zu fliegen.

Ich würd mich trotzdem freuen, wenn ich wieder dabei sein darf. 

Gruß
Senad


----------



## BulliOlli (23. August 2009)

GundYazz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ansonsten ward ihr alle super nett und ihr sollt wissen, *dass es für mich besonders hart war,* als Unbekannter vor euch so fies auf die Fresse zu fliegen.
> 
> ...




DAS war besonders hart? 

Wie war dann erst deine Landung?

In diesem Sinne - Gute Besserung


----------



## Tazz (23. August 2009)

GundYazz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> erstmal einen herzlichen Dank an die tolle Unterstützung die mir gestern nach meinem Sturz zuteil wurde. Ich war über die von euch schnelle und organisierte Hilfe wirklich begeistert und bin sehr dankbar.
> 
> ...



Da bin ich aber froh das Du wieder auf den Beinen bist 
Fallen tuen wir alle einmal ...

Das mit dem Rad ist sicher nicht so schlimm  hauptsache Du bist einigermaßen gut davon gekommen ....

Mach Dein Rad wieder fit  und schwing Dich dann schnellst möglich wieder drauf 

Liebe Grüße und besser Dich 
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (24. August 2009)

GundYazz schrieb:


> ...Ansonsten ward ihr alle super nett und ihr sollt wissen, dass es für mich besonders hart war, als Unbekannter vor euch so fies auf die Fresse zu fliegen.



Also jetzt wo wir gesehen haben wie du "auf die Fresse" geflogen bist, ist es beim nächsten Abflug ein Klacks. Wie ich dir schon auf der Rückfahrt sagte, gehört dazu.

Weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## Razzor (24. August 2009)

So ein Fahrtechnikkurs wollte ich auch mal machen. Bin jetzt nach Neunkirchen umgezogen und hoffe das es hier auch paar nette Trails gibt. Vielleicht kann ich mich den Wahlscheider-Touren anschließen, vorher wird aber das Bike erstmal neu getestet.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (24. August 2009)

Razzor schrieb:


> So ein Fahrtechnikkurs wollte ich auch mal machen. Bin jetzt nach Neunkirchen umgezogen und hoffe das es hier auch paar nette Trails gibt. Vielleicht kann ich mich den Wahlscheider-Touren anschließen, vorher wird aber das Bike erstmal neu getestet.
> 
> Liebe Grüße



Hallo Tomek ????

natürlich kannst du mitfahren. Die Gegend um Neunkirchen kenn ich aber nicht so gut.  Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden 
Neues Rad gleich auch noch  , na dann viel Spass


----------



## sibby08 (24. August 2009)

Wenn ich das hier so lese währe ich besser zu Euch gekommen anstatt die langweilige MTB Runde um die Nordschleife zu drehen...


----------



## ultra2 (24. August 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...anstatt die langweilige MTB Runde um die Nordschleife zu drehen...



Ich wußte gar nicht das du noch fährst.


----------



## Razzor (24. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Neues Rad gleich auch noch  , na dann viel Spass



Naja, nicht gleich neues Rad, aber so gut wie  Zummindest fühlt es sich wieder so an. Nach einigen Problemen mit der Hinterachse, wurde hinten *nochmal* alles komplett getauscht. 
Scheint jetzt wieder zu laufen.


----------



## sibby08 (24. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich wußte gar nicht das du noch fährst.


Ab und an . War auch eher Zufall da ein Kollege mit seinem Spezi nach Adenau musste.
Jetzt wo ich nur noch ein Bike habe muss ich das Material ja auch ein wenig schonen .
Ich hoffe aber mal das ich in Zukunft mal wieder häufiger dabei bin.


----------



## ultra2 (24. August 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...Jetzt wo ich nur noch ein Bike habe muss ich das Material ja auch ein wenig schonen .
> Ich hoffe aber mal das ich in Zukunft mal wieder häufiger dabei bin.



Welches ist dir denn abhanden gekommen? Das Schnelle?

Mein Fully ist auch weg. Lungert vermutlich den Rest des Jahres in der Cannondingszentrale in Holland. Und jede zweite Woche geht mal ein Techniker drumherum und murmelt "Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht..."


----------



## sibby08 (24. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Welches ist dir denn abhanden gekommen? Das Schnelle?
> 
> Mein Fully ist auch weg. Lungert vermutlich den Rest des Jahres in der Cannondingszentrale in Holland. Und jede zweite Woche geht mal ein Techniker drumherum und murmelt "Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht..."



Habe mich im Urlaub spontan entschlossen mich von meinem Stumpjumper S-Works zu trennen. War zwar als Tourer bequemer, aber auf dem Epic fühle ich mich -warum auch immer- sicherer.
Good Luck mit Deinem Cannondings, vielleicht machen die es ja dann schon WP tauglich


----------



## sibby08 (25. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> ... den diversen Freds und im *LMB **(da oben mit "Fahrgemeinschaften"* betitelt, nennt aber kein Mensch so) wird sich dauernd zu irgendwelchen Touren verabredet...
> joerg


 
 Seid gestern ist das LMB bei mir futsch, auch auf der Arbeit ist nix mehr davon zu sehen.
Gehe ich auf einem irgendwo geposteten Link komme ich darauf.
Aber wo isses wenn ich einfach nur mal schauen möchte was so angeboten wird? 
Ist das bei Euch auch?


----------



## yogi71 (25. August 2009)

Hey,

ist bei mir genauso!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (25. August 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Seid gestern ist das LMB bei mir futsch, auch auf der Arbeit ist nix mehr davon zu sehen.
> Gehe ich auf einem irgendwo geposteten Link komme ich darauf.
> Aber wo isses wenn ich einfach nur mal schauen möchte was so angeboten wird?
> Ist das bei Euch auch?



Hm, ich verstehe nicht. Klickst Du oben auf "Fahrgemeinschaften" ist doch Alles gut


----------



## Redfraggle (25. August 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Seid gestern ist das LMB bei mir futsch, auch auf der Arbeit ist nix mehr davon zu sehen.
> Gehe ich auf einem irgendwo geposteten Link komme ich darauf.
> Aber wo isses wenn ich einfach nur mal schauen möchte was so angeboten wird?
> Ist das bei Euch auch?



Guten Morgen,

wurde scheinbar geändert.
Findest Du aber ganz oben in der Leiste, in der auch Trainingsverwaltung,WP und Ähnliches zu finden ist.
Da kann man Fahrgemeinschaften anklicken.
Gruß Barbara


----------



## sibby08 (25. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wurde scheinbar geändert.
> Findest Du aber ganz oben in der Leiste, in der auch Trainingsverwaltung,WP und Ähnliches zu finden ist.
> ...


 
Ja, da isses. War halt nur nett die Box mit der Schnellübersicht.


----------



## Udo1 (25. August 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Seid gestern ist das LMB bei mir futsch, auch auf der Arbeit ist nix mehr davon zu sehen.
> Gehe ich auf einem irgendwo geposteten Link komme ich darauf.
> Aber wo isses wenn ich einfach nur mal schauen möchte was so angeboten wird?
> Ist das bei Euch auch?


Hallo Sibby08,
bei mir in Sachsen-Anhalt ist es auch so. Man muss jetzt immer über die Menüleiste oben "Fahrgemeinschaften" gehen, echt umständlich. Jetzt schön Vorsichtig fahren, Du hast ja nur noch ein Bike.


----------



## BulliOlli (25. August 2009)

Sven, jetzt stapelst du aber tief: "kann nix... will aber"

Da muss ich dich aber vor deiner eigenen Tiefstapelei in Schutz nehmen - ab und zu klappt doch sogar 'was. 

Oder macht das alles das Rädchen von alleine


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Sven, jetzt stapelst du aber tief: "kann nix... will aber"
> 
> Da muss ich dich aber vor deiner eigenen Tiefstapelei in Schutz nehmen - ab und zu klappt doch sogar 'was.
> 
> Oder macht das alles das Rädchen von alleine



Besser so als anders rum 

Wenn was klappt , weiß ich aber nich wie ich es gemacht habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campari79 (26. August 2009)

Ach doch Sven. Du bist seitdem ich Dich kenne immer besser geworden.


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Ach doch Sven. Du bist seitdem ich Dich kenne immer besser geworden.



Was macht denn deine Hand


----------



## Campari79 (26. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Was macht denn deine Hand



Schauen wir mal was der DR. am Freitag sagt. Die Entzündung ist zumindest noch nicht ganz weg. 

Ich würde ja schon gerne wieder fahren, aber bis Freitag habe ich Bike verbot.
Hoffe nur das der nicht wieder mit Gips anfängt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal was der DR. am Freitag sagt. Die Entzündung ist zumindest noch nicht ganz weg.
> 
> Ich würde ja schon gerne wieder fahren, aber bis Freitag habe ich Bike verbot.
> Hoffe nur das der nicht wieder mit Gips anfängt.



Bestes Wetter und du kannst nicht , ist doch echt zum :kotz::kotz::kotz:
War am Montag noch was Trailpflege betreiben ( man war das zugewachsen  ) . 
Also gute Besserung und die EVO´s laufen nicht weg!!!


----------



## Campari79 (26. August 2009)

Ja, ist wirklich nicht so schön.
Fährst Du am Samstag wo ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Ja, ist wirklich nicht so schön.
> Fährst Du am Samstag wo ?



Bin am überlegen ob ich was eintragen soll. Wieso


----------



## Campari79 (26. August 2009)

Sie haben Post !!!


----------



## Loriot76 (26. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob ich was eintragen soll. Wieso


 
wieso überlegst du noch, ich hoffe dass was läuft!  Wird zwar eher durchschnittliches Wetter, aber solange es noch halbswegs vernünftig ist, muss man es nutzen!  Allerdings haben wir Freitag Betriebsausflug, so dass ich nicht weiß, ob ich ohne Schlingerei fahren kann......


@Marko: schön, dass du fast wieder fit bist!


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Saoder lieber So


----------



## Campari79 (26. August 2009)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> wieso überlegst du noch, ich hoffe dass was läuft!  Wird zwar eher durchschnittliches Wetter, aber solange es noch halbswegs vernünftig ist, muss man es nutzen!  Allerdings haben wir Freitag Betriebsausflug, so dass ich nicht weiß, ob ich ohne Schlingerei fahren kann......
> 
> 
> @Marko: schön, dass du fast wieder fit bist!



Danke, ich gebe mir Mühe.  
Wir wollen ja auch dieses Jahr nochmal um den Nürburgring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loriot76 (26. August 2009)

Also Sven, wenn du schon so fragst, wäre mir persönlich Sonntag lieber.


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> Also Sven, wenn du schon so fragst, wäre mir persönlich Sonntag lieber.



Sa=0 So=1sonst noch wer


----------



## Delgado (26. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Sa=0 So=1sonst noch wer



Wir eher So.


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir eher So.



Also 
Sa=0 und So=3 wer will sonst noch mit


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. August 2009)

Wohin solls denn gehen?


----------



## Korfu (26. August 2009)

Ich wäre auch für Sonntag aber nicht so spät wie vor 2 Wochen


----------



## i-men (26. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also
> Sa=0 und So=3 wer will sonst noch mit



Ich wäre auch für SO


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wohin solls denn gehen?



Drei Fluss/Bach Tour + Erweiterung 



Korfu schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch für Sonntag aber nicht so spät wie vor 2 Wochen



Gut Sonntag Startzeit wäre dann 12:00 Uhr 



i-men schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch für SO



Alles Klar

Sa=0und So=5 wer will noch mit


----------



## ChaosRaven (26. August 2009)

Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Soooo, 
habe das jetzt mal fest gemacht . Wer jetzt Sonntags mit will kann >>>Hier Klicken<<<


----------



## BulliOlli (26. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Besser so als anders rum
> 
> Wenn was klappt , weiß ich aber nich wie ich es gemacht habe



geht mir auch manchmal so


----------



## BulliOlli (26. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Soooo,
> habe das jetzt mal fest gemacht . Wer jetzt Sonntags mit will kann >>>Hier Klicken<<<



Schade, ich kann nicht - bin Sonntag "leider" in "Du-weißt-schon-wo-D-dorf"


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Schade, ich kann nicht - bin Sonntag "leider" in "Du-weißt-schon-wo-D-dorf"



Was machst du denn da Familienausflug


----------



## BulliOlli (26. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Was machst du denn da Familienausflug



Nicht direkt - mal schauen, was es auf der Camping-Messe CARAVAN-Salon so neues gibt.

Samstag bekommen wir Besuch 

Da bleibt nur der Freitag nachmittag. Ich wollte in den Köfo. Wenn du Lust hast ...


----------



## Tinchen12 (26. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Gut Sonntag Startzeit wäre dann 12:00 Uhr



Sooo früh? Da arbeitet man ja normalerweise noch!
Aber wenn ihr 5 Stunden unterwegs seid und laaaaaaangsaam fahrt kann man ja vielleicht noch irgendwie unterwegs dazu kommen/nachkommen. Wo treibt ihr euch denn rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Nicht direkt - mal schauen, was es auf der Camping-Messe CARAVAN-Salon so neues gibt.
> 
> Samstag bekommen wir Besuch
> 
> Da bleibt nur der Freitag nachmittag. Ich wollte in den Köfo. Wenn du Lust hast ...



Wenn das schon langsam ist kein Problem 

Eintrag ins LMB???


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Sooo früh? Da arbeitet man ja normalerweise noch!
> Aber wenn ihr 5 Stunden unterwegs seid und laaaaaaangsaam fahrt kann man ja vielleicht noch irgendwie unterwegs dazu kommen/nachkommen. Wo treibt ihr euch denn rum?



Zeitplan hmmm ,
ab wann könntest du denn ???
Wir fahren durch Overath / Marialinden / Naafbachtal / plus Nebentäler


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Sooo früh? Da arbeitet man ja normalerweise noch!
> ....



Habe Urlaub


----------



## Tinchen12 (26. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Naafbachtal / plus Nebentäler



Das Naafbachtal ist ja quasi in der Nachbarschaft. Und vielleicht gehört die Talsperre ja zu einem der Nebentäler  
Ich wäre ca. ab 14 Uhr unterwegs...


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Das Naafbachtal ist ja quasi in der Nachbarschaft. Und vielleicht gehört die Talsperre ja zu einem der Nebentäler
> Ich wäre ca. ab 14 Uhr unterwegs...



Talsperre wird nicht angefahren. 
14 Uhr wären wir in Marialinden beim Biergarten


----------



## Campari79 (26. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Zeitplan hmmm ,
> ab wann könntest du denn ???
> Wir fahren durch Overath / Marialinden / Naafbachtal / plus Nebentäler



Sven schreib mir mal wo genau ihr lang fahrt. Ich stoße dann mit dem Auto dazu und begleite Euch.


----------



## Campari79 (26. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Talsperre wird nicht angefahren.
> 14 Uhr wären wir in Marialinden beim Biergarten



Wo ist denn da genau der Biergarten


----------



## Tinchen12 (26. August 2009)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Ich stoße dann mit dem Auto dazu und begleite Euch.


Soll ich mir einen Fahrradanhänger leihen und Dich mitnehmen?


----------



## Campari79 (26. August 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Soll ich mir einen Fahrradanhänger leihen und Dich mitnehmen?



Nettes Angebot, aber ich müsste da wohl leider noch das Begleitfahrzeug spielen. Biken ist noch nicht drin. Obwohl !!! Es gibt doch da so Pillen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da genau der Biergarten



Hier http://www.lindenhofmarialinden.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Nettes Angebot, aber ich müsste da wohl leider noch das Begleitfahrzeug spielen. Biken ist noch nicht drin. Obwohl !!! *Es gibt doch da so Pillen.*



Na na na dann nehme ich dich aber nicht mit


----------



## Tinchen12 (26. August 2009)

Bis Overath schaffe ich es nicht bis zwei.
Aber vielleicht gibt es nach Deinem Urlaub ja noch eine Sonntagstour damit ich wenigstens einmal im Jahr eine Deiner Touren mitfahren kann... 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Bis Overath schaffe ich es nicht bis zwei.
> Aber vielleicht gibt es nach Deinem Urlaub ja noch eine Sonntagstour damit ich wenigstens einmal im Jahr eine Deiner Touren mitfahren kann...
> Wünsche euch viel Spaß!



Bestimmt 
Ab wann könntest du denn ???


----------



## Tinchen12 (26. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Bestimmt
> Ab wann könntest du denn ???


Vor 14:00/14:30 geht es eigentlich nie


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Vor 14:00/14:30 geht es eigentlich nie



Kein Problem und unter der Woche


----------



## Tinchen12 (26. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> und unter der Woche


Aye, da habe ich auch mal frei! Montags und Mittwochs


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Aye, da habe ich auch mal frei! Montags und Mittwochs


Wäre mal eine überlegung wert .


----------



## wollschwein (27. August 2009)

mittwochs wäre ich auch mal dabei, denn da habsch auch frei^^


----------



## Pepin (27. August 2009)

ich müsste auch mal wieder in die heide.
ist schon drei wochen her das ich da war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (27. August 2009)

-Sooo , 
hier noch mal der 
Sonntagstermin  

- Und was machen wir am Mittwoch


----------



## i-men (27. August 2009)

Ja da war doch regelmässig Mittwochs was


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. August 2009)

i-men schrieb:


> Ja da war doch regelmässig Mittwochs was



Aber nicht so früh


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. August 2009)

*Tourbericht: Der Fluss/Bach Tour + Erweiterung *

An diesem sonnigen Sonntag trafen sich 8 Biker um eine schÃ¶ne runde zu drehen. 
Treffpunkt war diesmal die Grundschule, weil am Forum sowie ganz Wahlscheid Kirmes ist. 
Mit dabei warâ¦..

[email protected]

Dennis @Korfu

Micha @Delgado

Thomas @PartyCracker

Irsi @Solanum

Marcel @parkettroessle

Tomek @Razzor

, und der Guide 

[email protected]

PÃ¼nktlich um 12:00 Uhr ging es los . Wir rollten uns Ã¼ber die StraÃe ein um danach in den Trail ein zu fahren. Die SchlÃ¼sselstelle wurde von vielen gemeistert  und Ã¼ber die Wiese ging es nach Overath. Hier wurde der zweite Trailabschnitt gefahren und die kleine SchlÃ¼sselstelle wird langsam immer grÃ¶Ãer. Kurz Ã¼ber die StraÃe gehuscht und in den dritte Abschnitt eingefahren 






und hier wurde die SchlÃ¼sselstelle vom Guide gemeistert:hÃ¼pf:. Noch die Abfahrt runter hieÃ es ab hier kurbeln . Also hoch nach Marialinden ( immer dem Biergarten entgegen)  Die 150 hm wurden von allen gemeistert und eine verdiente Pause eingelegt. 





Nach der StÃ¤rkung ging es weiter ins Naafbachtal an der Blindenaafer 
MÃ¼hle fuhren wir ein ( herrlich Natur pur  )





und anschlieÃend schraubten wir uns wieder hoch nach Mohlscheid. Hier ging es auf den nÃ¤chsten Trail hinunter . Dieser spuckte uns im Naafbachtal wieder aus, kurz noch den Wanderern den Weg erklÃ¤rt  und weiter ging es nach Ingersauel. Ab hier ging es wieder rauf der letzte Rampe des Tages wartete auf uns. Oben in Seelscheid angekommen verabschiedete sich Tomek  der schon eine lande Anfahrt hatte und machte sich auf dem Heimweg nach Neunkirchen. Die anderen fuhren weiter nach Rippert in den Trail rein . 
Unterwegs wurde noch kurz die Reserven aufgefÃ¼llt 





Kurz danach ging bei Micha nichts mehr 





( Ventil krumm , das muss man erst mal schaffen was )  
Mit neuem Schlauch ging es Ã¼ber einen weiteren Trailabschnitt Richtung Kreuznaaf. Der letzte Anstieg wurde genommen und unten verabschiedeten sich Dennis und Marcel  . Die restlichen 5 fuhren weiter zum Agger SchlÃ¶sschen und hier sagten auf Iris und Micha schÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶  . Die restlichen drei fuhren zum Ausgangspunkt zurÃ¼ck. 

*Fazit:*

-Wetter bedeckt aber trocken 
-Wieder ein neuer Mitfahrer dabei 
-Wir waren schneller als gedacht bei nur einem defekt    
-Leider nicht so viele Fotos ( Ihr wart flott unterwegs ) 
-Keinen Ausfall bzw. Sturz 
-HÃ¤tte 50 km angesetzt aber er waren nur gute 40 km , ich gelobe Besserung. 

Auswertung siehe Grafik , es mÃ¼ssen ca. 8 km  und ca. 130 hm abgezogen werden ( An sowie Abfahrt )


----------



## Delgado (31. August 2009)

Danke für die schöne Tour und den Bericht, Sven 

CU Samstag

Irsi und Micha


----------



## Loriot76 (31. August 2009)

Jup, wie immer sehr nette Strecke, und immer wieder auch was neues dabei! Schönes Tempo, war gut zu fahren. Klasse, wie viele schöne Strecken es hier gibt! 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (31. August 2009)

War eine super Tour gewesen. Neuland für mich  
Insgesammt hatte ich dann 900hm  und 44km. 

Bin das nächste mal wieder gerne dabei


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. September 2009)

Das Wetter sieht ja gut aus  dann bis nachher


----------



## joscho (5. September 2009)

Ich teile Deine Einschätzung was gutes Wetter angeht zwar nicht, aber trotzdem bis gleich  Wenn es nicht vorher noch zu regnen anfängt.


----------



## ofi (5. September 2009)

hi zusammen,

ich hab mich grad für gleich abgemeldet, da gestern abschlussgrillen in der firma war, ich erst so gegen 5 mein bett gefunden hab und noch bestimmt zwei promille hab. 
wenn ich mich aber in den nächsten stunden wieder fit fühle komm ich nach. wünsch euch viel spass


----------



## joscho (5. September 2009)

ofi schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mich grad für gleich abgemeldet, da gestern abschlussgrillen in der firma war, ich erst so gegen 5 mein bett gefunden hab und noch bestimmt zwei promille hab.



Und dann nur ein Problem mit der Umschalttaste - Respekt


----------



## ofi (5. September 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Und dann nur ein Problem mit der Umschalttaste - Respekt


 

Oh, hab sie grad gefunden. Ich versuch jetzt gleich mal aufzustehen und werd dann mal schauen wo ich mich fahradkleidungstechnisch dem Herbst anpasse. Könnte teuer werden mit Restalkohol Wenn ich das geschafft habe komme ich bestimmt noch, irgendwie juckt es mich ja schon nach zwei Wochen schneiden im Kellerloch. Also vielleicht bis später...


----------



## ultra2 (5. September 2009)

In Ermangelung meines Fullys kann ich ja leider an keiner terroristischen Aktion teilnehmen.

Aber vielleicht, wen das Wetter hält, komme ich mal mit dem Stadträdchen vorbei.

Euch viel Spass heute und das keiner so abstürtzt wie beim letzten mal.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (5. September 2009)

So, frisch geduscht und wieder trockene Füße 

War eine nette Runde heute.
Wieder ein paar neue Gesichter und keiner ist gestürzt.
Ich hoffe es hat allen trotz des Regens viel Spaß gemacht.
Bis demnächst!


----------



## wollschwein (5. September 2009)

joar kann mich nur anschließen, war spaßig dreckig und so gehört das 

und wenn man schonmal nass war dann stört der rest auch nicht mehr 
hoffe es ging allen beteiligten ebenso.


----------



## Schildbürger (5. September 2009)

Vielen Dank auch für die nette Runde.  
Insbesondere für die Hilfestellung(en).  

Ich hatte dann keine Lust mehr bei den Regen noch am Parkplatz zu warten. Sonst wäre ich noch weiter mitgefahren. Aber so rumstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (6. September 2009)

*Ja ich kann	*	(es schon was besser)

Heute stand mal wieder Fahrtechnik auf dem Programm. Also nichts wie ran . Die Wetteraussichten waren zwar nicht die besten  aber das sollte uns doch nicht stoppen. 

Mit dabei waren 

[email protected]

[email protected]

Jö[email protected]

Bjö[email protected]örnUpDaHill

[email protected]

Jö[email protected]

[email protected]ürger

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] ???

, der Guide 

[email protected]

Und die beiden Lehrer

*[email protected]*  sowie 
*
[email protected]_the_Cat* 

Aber vor der Tour ist nach der Tour , kaum das Rad ausgeladen war auch schon ein platten drin . Und  wer ist schuld ICH . Aber Micha und Iris sind perfekt ausgerüstet , aber Kettenöl war nicht vorhanden . Aber Team III Mitglied Jörg konnte Abhilfe schafften. 
So machten wir uns zu 15 Leute auf dem Weg . Einige hatten abgesagt ( na ja Ihr habt was verpasst ) . So nachdem wir den Übungsplatz erreicht hatten , hieß es Hausaufgabenkontrolle . Na wer hat geübt und bei wen hat der Hund schuld. 
Als erst mal Grundposition und still stehen. Machen konnten es schon besser , auch bei mir ging es recht gut ( aus meiner sicht zumindest ) . Dann stand Aktiv fahren auf dem Programm . Ziel hier war es den Körper mit ein zu beziehen . Gar nicht so einfach wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist , aber die Kuppe kriegte ich schon gut hin . Weiter ging es zum nächst höheren Spot und dann wieder runter. Na ja fangen wir erst mal klein an. 
In der Zwischenzeit hatten sich mehrere Gruppen gebildet ( je nach Schwerpunkt ) und die Teilnehmer konnten hin und her springen wer es wollte. Aber kurz auf die Uhr geschaut und den nächsten Schauer abgewartet und weiter zum nächsten Spot den Trail . Hier konnte man Stufen fahren üben. Durch das Wetter bedingt , wurde die Wurzeln nicht gerade leichter  aber schließlich fuhren wir runter . Aber wer runter fährt muss auch wieder rauf. Hier verabschieden sich Micha und Iris  und machten sich auf einen anderen Weg noch oben . Oben angekommen fing es stark an zu regnen.  Aber was war das Micha und Iris kamen nach uns an.  Nachdem der Regen nicht nachließ entschieden sich einige doch hier zu bleiben und packten die Autos voll , der Rest machte sich auf dem Weg zum HCM . Unterwegs wurde noch Jürgen und Frank (Villianer  ) aufgegriffen die begeistert waren vom HCM . Also fuhren wir gemeinsam runter die Schlüsselstellen wurden geübt und ja ich bin wieder nicht runter gefahren , aber der Weg sah (trotz des Regens der jetzt auf Dauerberieselung stand ) besser aus als von zwei Wochen. 
Am Ausgang trennten sich dann die Wege . Verschiedene Gruppen wurde gebildet und machten sich auf den Weg zum Auto , nach Hause bzw, folgten dem GPS Track 
*
Fazit:*

-Kein schönes Wetter der Herbst kommt 
-Man war ich nachher nass 
-Trotz des Wetter noch 15 Mann 
-Wieder viel gelernt und die Messlatte weiter nach oben gesteckt 
-Es gibt Schokoladen Seiten 
- Kein Ausfall oder Defekt (während der Tour) 

*Hier noch mal einen Herzlichen Dank an Sascha und Jerome die Ihre Freizeit für uns geopfert haben und uns Unterrichtet haben  !!!!!!!!!*


Auf die Tourauszeichnung verzichte ich mal . 

Hier noch zwei Bilder ( leider hatte ich wenig Zeit , muss ja üben ) andere Bilder siehe Team III .










Schlaft gut !!!


----------



## jenzz (6. September 2009)

Hab auch noch ein paar Fotos von gestern:


----------



## Delgado (6. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *Hier noch mal einen Herzlichen Dank an Sascha und Jerome die Ihre Freizeit für uns geopfert haben und uns Unterrichtet haben  !!!!!!!!!*



Auch von uns herzlichen Dank an alle 
Konnte die neu erlernte Sicherheit direkt heute beim Rennen umsetzen, was mein Glück war. Konnte ich doch die fehlende Kondition etwas ausgleichen 

Iris & Micha



PS: Vmax heute 99,2 km/h


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> ....
> 
> *PS: Vmax heute 99,2 km/h*



Geflogen


----------



## Loriot76 (6. September 2009)

Wollte mich auch nochmal für die hilfreichen Tipps von Jerome und Sascha, aber auch der anderen Mitstreiter bedanken. Werde mich mal demnächst vermehrt an die Grundlagen machen, also Stehübungen usw..... 
Wurde ja leider sehr nass, was aber im HCM nochmal extra Spaß gemacht hat, da durchzujagen.  Zum Schluss dann noch mit Sascha und Marie?! gemütlich nach Haus gefahren, konnte nur auf einem Auge nichts sehen, da der Regen bischen doll wurde. 
Heute erstmal das Rad wieder rein gemacht, überall war der Sand dran. 

Also spaßige Angelegenheit, mache da gerne wieder mit. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. September 2009)

So Leute es hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht  
-Tom ich hoffe es ist noch alles heile 
-Sebastian jetzt kenn du die Gegend auch was besser 

Tourbericht folgt die Tage


----------



## Tazz (12. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So Leute es hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht
> -Tom ich hoffe es ist noch alles heile
> -Sebastian jetzt kenn du die Gegend auch was besser
> 
> Tourbericht folgt die Tage



Na da schliesse ich mich gerne an , hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht 
Danke für´s mitnehmen .....

Gerne wieder


----------



## ronald-s77 (13. September 2009)

Halli hallo

also ich muß ja auch sagen hat mal wieder sehr viel Spass gemacht mit euch zu fahren.
Schade das das mit kurs geklappt hat, naja nicht so so schlimm... jeder hat haslt von jedem gelernt ""grins""
freu mich schon aufs nächste mal....


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. September 2009)

*Tourbericht : Fahrtechniktour rund um Lohmar 
*
So es war eigentlich geplant die dritte Runde des Fahrtechnikkurses zu veranstalten . Leider musste unser Lehrer Sascha leider absagen. Also musste ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen. Ganz einfach die vorher veranstaltete Fahrtechniktour wurde einfach etwas länger gestaltet und bestimmt konnte der ein oder andere sich noch was abschauen. 
Mit dabei waren 

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]???

[email protected]???

,sowie der Guide 

[email protected] 

Als sich alle am Treffpunkt ( Parkplatz ) eintrafen , habe ich hjeden noch mal über den Ausfall der Fahrtechnikrunde informiert. Ein ersatzplan wurde ausgearbeitet. Also setzten wir uns Richtung HCM in Bewegung. 
Unterwegs haben wie dann noch den Sebastian  aufgegabelt und mitkommen. An den speziellen Stellen wurde geübt ( wie kommt man fahrend runter und Sturz ist nicht gleich Sturz was Tom eindrucksvoll unter beweiß stellte. 
Weiter ging es zur Verlängerung die jetzt 50m kürzer ist als vorher, also rüber zur Hauptschule wieder hoch ( Alpen feeling im Miniformat  ) oben ging es zum Reiterabfahrt ( super Flow  ). Unten erstmal das Grinsen auf den Gesichter bekommen. Wie schafft man das in dem mal wieder hoch fährt. Aber erst musste ein Stück FAB überwunden werden bevor wir uns hochschraubten.  Der Trail spuckte uns kurz vor dem Parkplatz wieder raus. Jetzt ging es zum Übungsteil . An einer geeigneten Stelle  wurde dann Geübt. Vorher verabschiedete sich noch Sebastian  , die anderen übten fleißig weiter. Hier runter da rüber hier lang waren












die meist verwendeten Begriffe. Nach dem wir uns ausgetobt hatten 



machten sich Renate und Jens auf dem Heimweg.
Die andern fuhren noch den einen Trail bevor auch Niklas schööö sagte. Der Rest schraubte sich zur WBTS wo Marco uns noch was Imposantes zeigte. Oh nicht ohne . Die Staumauer wurde wieder überquert und wir schraubten uns wieder hoch zum Parkplatz. Hier trennten wir uns die die mit dem Rad angereist waren Spielten noch was auf dem Trail der zufällig auf dem Heimweg mitgenommen werden konnte  die anderen auch ich machten sich auf dem Heimweg .

*Fazit:*
-Wetter bedeckt aber trocken
-Trotz Ausfall des Kurses viel Spass gehabt  
-Wieder zwei neue Gesichter dabei 
-Alte bekannte und nette Gespräche 
-Tolle Fotos habe ich nicht sondern Niklas gemacht RestlichenTourbilder

Auswertung siehe Grafik . Angabe wie immer ohne Gewähr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wollschwein (14. September 2009)

leider musste ich das training absagen 

aber es wird noch runde drei geben

mit kurven technik
nochmal bunnyhop
evtl, richtig fallen mit rad
und ich lasse mir noch das ein oder andere einfallen und das man mal ne neue location ansteuert

bis dahin an alle die da waren,hoffe ihr hattet alle viel spaß.
bis denne das wollschwein


----------



## Campari79 (14. September 2009)

Ja was soll ich sagen..... Viele nette neue Leute kennengelernt und ne Menge Spaß gehabt. 

Schön wars.

Gruß,
M


----------



## ChaosRaven (14. September 2009)

Danke Sven! Und diesen schnellen Trail mit dem Grinsen müssen wir öfter fahren, 44km/h kann nicht das Ende gewesen sein! 






Das würde ich übrigens für den KBU-Kalender einreichen wollen, wenn das genehm wäre?!


----------



## ultra2 (14. September 2009)

Ja, nett wars! Wie immer.

Danke an Sven und die Mitfahrer.


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. September 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Danke Sven! Und diesen schnellen Trail mit dem Grinsen müssen wir öfter fahren, 44km/h kann nicht das Ende gewesen sein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach das Niklas , da du die Bilder gemacht hast ,überlasse ich das dir


----------



## Korfu (14. September 2009)

Ich kann mich nur anschliessen war mal wieder ne gelunge Tour mit netten Leuten.

Gruß Denis

P.s. Die Fotos sind auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korfu (14. September 2009)

Ich kann mich nur anschliessen war mal wieder ne gelunge Tour mit netten Leuten.
Habe den Sturz leider nicht su gut hinbekommen aber man kann ihn erkennen, sah echt böse aus aber zum Glück ist nichts passiert.



Gruß Denis

P.s. Die Fotos sind auch nicht schlecht


----------



## sibby08 (14. September 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


>


 
Ich Möchte jetzt nicht den Spaß bremsen, aber behandelt gerade diesen so harmlos wirkenden Table stehts mit Respekt. 
Der hat schon viele schwere Stürze mit ernsten Verletzungen verursacht.


----------



## Tazz (14. September 2009)

Korfu schrieb:


> sah echt böse aus aber zum Glück ist nichts passiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 172161



Ach man 

Wenn der dämliche Sand  nicht gewesen wäre ,hätte er es mal ganz locker ohne Sturz geschafft


----------



## Razzor (15. September 2009)

Geht am Wochenende vielleicht eine Tour?  Soll tolles Wetter werden...


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. September 2009)

Bestimmt , habe noch ein paar Tage Urlaub mal schauen . Wünsche


----------



## Razzor (15. September 2009)

Hauptsache SCHÖÖÖN Langsam!


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. September 2009)

Razzor schrieb:


> Hauptsache SCHÖÖÖN Langsam!



Kein Problem


----------



## yogi71 (15. September 2009)

Wann fahrt Ihr???

LG Yogi


----------



## Lukek1989 (15. September 2009)

Hallo,
mit großer Begeisterung sehe ich die Bilder vom Steibruch in der Wahner Heide! Komme selbst aus Troisdorf und suche schon relativ lange solch eine gute Möglichkeit zum Fahren! Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären wo der Steibruch sich in der Wahner Heide befindet?
Lg


----------



## jenzz (15. September 2009)

Hey Sven, bei ner Tour am Wochenende wär ich auch dabei. 





Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wünsche


 --> Gegen Steinbruch und/oder HCM hätt ich nix einzuwenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lebowski. (15. September 2009)

Vielen Dank noch für die Runde vom letzten Samstag. 
Hat Spaß gemacht und war nett mit Euch zu fahren.

Nach einem Jahr bin jetzt endlich mal den HCM gefahren  und bin begeistert. 

Viele Grüße
Bruno


----------



## ChaosRaven (15. September 2009)

Ich will den Grinse-Trail nochmal fahren!
Rest ist mir egal.


----------



## wollschwein (15. September 2009)

morgen nachmittag, grinse trail hcm und steinbruch?

wer hat lust


----------



## oxmoneo (15. September 2009)

Sonntag währe ich auch dabei

Rolf


----------



## ChaosRaven (15. September 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> morgen nachmittag, grinse trail hcm und steinbruch?
> 
> wer hat lust



Zeiten? Treffpunkt?


----------



## jenzz (15. September 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> morgen nachmittag, grinse trail hcm und steinbruch?



nachmittag geht leider nicht, und Mittwochs abends ist natürlich Wellness-Time!


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. September 2009)

jenzz schrieb:


> nachmittag geht leider nicht, und Mittwochs abends ist natürlich Wellness-Time!



Stimmt morgen ist KFL -Zeit


----------



## Campari79 (15. September 2009)

Sonntag wäre ich vielleicht auch dabei. Kommt ein wenig auf Zeitpunkt und Wetter an.


----------



## Campari79 (15. September 2009)

Lukek1989 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mit großer Begeisterung sehe ich die Bilder vom Steibruch in der Wahner Heide! Komme selbst aus Troisdorf und suche schon relativ lange solch eine gute Möglichkeit zum Fahren! Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären wo der Steibruch sich in der Wahner Heide befindet?
> Lg



Der Steinbruch ist nicht in der Wahner Heide. 

Schau mal hier:
http://www.frosthelm.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. September 2009)

Hoppla, das ging schneller als erwartet. Muss den Termin schon verschieben .....


----------



## Jerd (16. September 2009)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Der Steinbruch ist nicht in der Wahner Heide.
> 
> Schau mal hier:
> http://www.frosthelm.de



Hier die Detaillinks:

Frosthelm
Google Maps


----------



## Tomadi (16. September 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin nach sehr langer Bikepause auch mal wieder ON, und würde gerne mal wieder mit euch einen Runde drehen. Ich bin auch am 1.9. nach Sankt Augustin gezogen und es ist dann nicht mehr so weit zu euch  . Ich hoffe das ich bis Sonntag auch das Schlafzimmer fertig habe, dann hätte ich auch Zeit mit euch zu fahren.

Hoffendlich bis Sonntag,
VG Thomas


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2009)

Tomadi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin nach sehr langer Bikepause auch mal wieder ON, und würde gerne mal wieder mit euch einen Runde drehen. Ich bin auch am 1.9. nach Sankt Augustin gezogen und es ist dann nicht mehr so weit zu euch  . Ich hoffe das ich bis Sonntag auch das Schlafzimmer fertig habe, dann hätte ich auch Zeit mit euch zu fahren.
> 
> ...


Man man lang ist es her  Willkommen zurück 
Werde am Wo was reinstellen 

Hier noch mal der Aufruf 
Sa   ???
oder 
So   ???


----------



## Korfu (16. September 2009)

Lieber So


----------



## Tomadi (16. September 2009)

Danke danke,

auch lieber So !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (16. September 2009)

Ja SO ist super


----------



## oxmoneo (16. September 2009)

SO


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2009)

So Termin für SONNTAG ist online .  . Eintragen  Mitfahren  und Spass haben


----------



## Tomadi (16. September 2009)

supi, cool bis Sonntag


----------



## ChaosRaven (16. September 2009)

Und Samstag?! 

Tante Edith: Samstag soll gutes Wetter sein! Sonntag soll es regnen!


----------



## deman (16. September 2009)

Ich wär auch für Samstag^^

Kannst du nicht an 2 Tagen fahren Sven?


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2009)

Muss ich mal überlegen


----------



## deman (16. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Muss ich mal überlegen



Wir können auch ne _lockere_ 2-3h Runde durch die Heide drehen, wenn dir das sonst zuviel wird.


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Wir können auch ne _lockere_ 2-3h Runde durch die Heide drehen, wenn dir das sonst zuviel wird.



Also wenn schon denn schon  

Samstagstour


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2009)

So wundert euch nicht die Sonntagstour ist jetzt auch für den Samstag eingetragen so kann man sich aussuchen an welchen Tag man fahren will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deman (17. September 2009)

Jetzt wo der Sven sich soviel Mühe gegeben hat mit dem Samstagstermin , gebe ich mir auch Mühe dahin zu kommen^^

Bis hoffentlich Samstag
Carsten



p.s. Falls jemand morgen gg 17.30Uhr in der Nähe vom Flughafen ist, riskiert mal nen Blick nach oben. Um diese Uhrzeit sollte irgendwann der A380 in Köln-Bonn einschweben.
http://www.express.de/nachrichten/region/koeln/airbus-a-380-erstmals-in-koeln_artikel_1251217166671.html


----------



## AnjaR (18. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.
Würde gerne an eine der Touren am Wochenende teilnehmen, bin aber an beiden Tagen verhindert. Am Sonntag bin ich mit meinen Turnmädels auf einem Wettkampf und darf den ganzen Tag kampfrichtern.
Werde dabei an die mir entgangene Tour denken.
Euch allen viel Spaß und ein paar schöne knackige Trails.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. September 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> Würde gerne an eine der Touren am Wochenende teilnehmen, bin aber an beiden Tagen verhindert. Am Sonntag bin ich mit meinen Turnmädels auf einem Wettkampf und darf den ganzen Tag kampfrichtern.
> Werde dabei an die mir entgangene Tour denken.
> Euch allen viel Spaß und ein paar schöne knackige Trails.
> Gruß Anja



Ach Anja keine Sorge es gibt noch viele Touren  Ich zeige dir was dafür muss du mir ein paas schöne Trails zeigen. Die Ecke um Neunkirchen kenn ich nämlich gar nicht 
Deal


----------



## Razzor (19. September 2009)

15 Leute haben sich für morgen angemeldet, nicht schlecht


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. September 2009)

*Tourbericht: Trailrunde Lohmar/Siegburg Wald*

Am heutigen Tag trafen sich ein paar Trailfreunde um die Gegend unsicher zu machen. Bei herrlichem Wetter trafen sich 

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]ßstoff

[email protected]

[email protected] 2bike wild
, musste wieder nach hause ( auf einem Bein kann man nicht stehen ) dieses wurde auch auf das Rad angewendet ( Auslösung siehe unten ) 

Und ich 

[email protected] 

Wir rollten uns ein und befuhren auch bald den HCM. 



Zwei Gruppen wurden gebildet ( Erfahren und Flow ) , an der Schlüsselstelle wurde brav gewartet und beobachtet wie man fährt ( na ja fast ). Dann machten wir uns aus dem Weg zur Verlängerung und anschließend wurde sich in den Mini-Alpen wieder nach oben geschraubt. Oben etwas über die FAB zum PH( Grinse-Trail ) 2 km/h langsamer als letztens. Weiter ging es über FAB zum Trialanstieg. Oben noch über den Gemüseweg zur Bank. Kurz noch über den Forstweg und die Straße waren wir auch schon im Siegburger Wald. Ein kures Trailstück mitgenommen bogen wir auch schon auf den kleinen Spielplatz ein. Hier wurden die Probanten wieder zu kleinen Kindern. 



Leider waren die Leute doch zu schnell unten so dass sich die Gruppe versprengte. Zum Glück das Handy am Start aber einer blieb verschollen . Vertexto war weg, es wurde gesucht und gerufen aber keine Spur. Anschließend wurde sich mit dem Rest wieder hochgekurbelt aber oben war er auch nicht. Kurz noch den Parkplatz angefahren  und das Auto war schon weg .  Der Rest machte sich zum zweiten Spielplatz auf den Weg . Hier wurde auch noch gespielt was das Zeig hält ( ja auch Schmerzhafte Geschichten waren dabei ). Aber wir mussten wieder hoch , dann kam der Steinbruch und natürlich wurde hier auch viel gespielt



.In Anbetracht der Zeit wurde entschlossen wieder zum Parkplatz zurück zu kehren . So hatte ich zum Schluss gute 20 km auf der Uhr wovon ca. 10 km Trails waren
*Fazit:*
-Wetter Top 
-Nette Mitfahrer 
-Einen Verloren 
-Wieder ein neuer am Treffpunkt  ( Fabian TOP ) 

Auswertung siehe Grafik ( Angaben Ohne Gewähr ) 





P.S.
Auslösung vom Helmut "das Vorderrad wurde vergessen einzuladen" !


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *Leider waren die Leute doch zu schnell unten so dass sich die Gruppe versprengte. Zum Glück das Handy am Start aber einer blieb verschollen . Vertexto war weg, es wurde gesucht und gerufen aber keine Spur.*


*

Sven...sach bloß du hast den Gerd abgehängt und er kam nicht hinterher???
Ich kann das ja nicht so richtig glauben 
Oder war er der Heizer der zuerst unten war und nicht warten wollte  Das wäre der Gerd den ich kenne  *


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. September 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Sven...sach bloß du hast den Gerd abgehängt und er kam nicht hinterher???
> Ich kann das ja nicht so richtig glauben
> Oder war er der Heizer der zuerst unten war und nicht warten wollte  Das wäre der Gerd den ich kenne



Na das schaffe ich nicht den Gerd anzuhängen. Er fuhr uns auf und davon


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. September 2009)

Aha,also so wie ich ihn kenne...hatte schon hoffnung er steckt in nem Formtief,dann wäre die nächste Tour mit ihm mal nicht so deprimierend 
Werde demnächst auch mal wieder bei dir vorbei schauen,wird mal wieder Zeit für schöne Trails und gemütlichem Tempo


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. September 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Aha,also so wie ich ihn kenne...hatte schon hoffnung er steckt in nem Formtief,dann wäre die nächste Tour mit ihm mal nicht so deprimierend
> Werde demnächst auch mal wieder bei dir vorbei schauen,wird mal wieder Zeit für schöne Trails und gemütlichem Tempo



Na das höre ich gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (19. September 2009)

Bis jetzt sieht das Wetter ja nicht so gut aus


----------



## GreyWolf (20. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sieht das Wetter ja nicht so gut aus




wetter wird schon passen 
muss war lustig gestern und tat gut


----------



## sibby08 (20. September 2009)

Habe mich auch mal angemeldet und bringe auch meine Tochter mit. Das heißt ich fahre mit so gut es geht, es brauch keiner Rücksicht auf uns beide nehmen. Wenn wir zu sehr bremsen, dann fahrt ohne uns weiter.


----------



## Razzor (20. September 2009)

Wetter sieht bis jetzt gut aus. Hoffen wir mal das es so bleibt.


----------



## Fabian93 (20. September 2009)

War gestern echt eine tolle Tour mit netten Leuten
Bin jetzt auch auf der Suche nach einem Radl fürs gröbere


----------



## Vertexto (20. September 2009)

Sorry das ich verloren ging, aber nach dem Spielplatz waren wir etwas orientierungslos,so bin ich erst rauf dann wieder runter und dann wieder rauf richtung Parkplatz????Hab mich dann durchgefragt und stand quasi 100 Meter neben dem gleichen.
Da ich mich dort nicht auskannte bin ich eben Heim gefahren,tja pech für mich.
Es war trotzdem mal wieder sehr schön am Hochi zu fahren
Danke an Sven und die anderen mitfahrer bis zum nächsten mal.
LG Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (20. September 2009)

So Sven,das ging ja schneller als geplant  
War ne schöne Tour Heute und ich hab doch das ein oder andere neue Stück kennengelernt!
Wir sind dann nochmal den HoChi gefahren und haben so noch ein paar km.gut gemacht 
Wie immer ne klasse Tour von dir,ich sag bis BALD!!!


----------



## sibby08 (20. September 2009)

Auch von mir und meiner Tochter danke an Sven und allen Mitfahrern. Dank der großen Gruppe ging es nicht so zügig voran und ich konnte mit meiner Tochter weiter mit fahren als ursprünglich gedacht. Wir hatten immerhin 19 Km. Für ihre erste Tour überhaupt hat sie sich wacker geschlagen, selbst auf dem HCM.
Hier mal noch ein paar Impressionen:

































Bis demnächst


----------



## yogi71 (20. September 2009)

Auch von mir ein großes DANKE an Sven. Schöne Tour mit vielen netten Leuten.
Bin das nächstemal wieder mit dabei! 

LG
Yogi


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. September 2009)

'XXL' Veranstaltung ala Sven, wie immer ein Spaß für sich. Sein Team hab ich vermißt, schade! Beeindruckende Fahrleistung vom wolligen  .
Danke Sven


----------



## GreyWolf (20. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> 'XXL' Veranstaltung ala Sven, wie immer ein Spaß für sich. Sein Team hab ich vermißt, schade! Beeindruckende Fahrleistung vom wolligen  .
> Danke Sven



das wollige war mal^^ und ist jetzt grau

tour war echt klasse und habe neue linien entdeckt^^


----------



## Razzor (20. September 2009)

War echt eine super Tour! TOP Trails und super Tempo


----------



## Korfu (20. September 2009)

Ja war wiedermal ne Supertour mit vielen Mitfahrer/innen und ich konnte meine Fahrtechnik erweitern.


----------



## Campari79 (20. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> 'XXL' Veranstaltung ala Sven, wie immer ein Spaß für sich. Sein Team hab ich vermißt, schade! Beeindruckende Fahrleistung vom wolligen  .
> Danke Sven



Hi Andreas,

ich bin gestern mitgefahren. Wenn Ihr die gleiche Tour gefahren seit, kann ich nur zustimmen. War echt toll.
Aber 2 Tage hintereinander ist noch nicht drin.

Gruß,
M.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

*Tourbericht: Trailrunde Lohmar/Siegburg
*
*Vergangenheit / Gegenwart und Zukunft* waren heute am Treffpunkt erschienen. Nein hier geht es nicht ums Alter , vielmehr um die Bekanntschaften. Mansche habe ich schon Jahre nicht mehr gesehen , andere sind diese Jahr sehr präsent und ich hoffe die neuen werde ich öfters sehen. 

Also bei herrlichem Spätsommerwetter habe sich unzählig Biker zusammen gefunden um Spass auf den Trails zu haben. Mit dabei waren 

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Jü[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] 

[email protected] 

[email protected] von Sibby08

[email protected]~Tom~

[email protected]???

habe ich einen vergessen 

, sowie der Guide der den überblick leicht verloren hatte.  Ok ich gebe zu das die Beschreibung des Parkplatzes unglücklich gewählt worden war , aber es waren alle da, sogar mehr als erwartet. Darum wollte ich auch nicht länger warten sonst kommen vielleicht noch mehr mit .  Nee nur Spass 

Also setzte sich die Gruppe in Bewegung , Richtung HCM. Auf dem Weg dorthin hatte wir den einigen defekt des Tages zu vermelden. Ein Mantel wollte nicht mehr so .



Also den Riss geflickt ( Tolles Zeug Tom nicht du der andere ) , so was brauche ich auch noch. Nachdem der Mantel geflickt mit Luft befüllt und die Bremse neu ausgerichtet wurde , befuhren wir den HCM. 

Eine Speed und eine Flow Gruppe wurde gebildet. Na ja es kam in beiden Gruppe zu Fahrtechnikmangel. Ich als Guide bin in der Flow Gruppe unterwegs gewesen und musste beinah ansehen wie Heike vom rechten Weg angekommen ist , kurze Zeit später erwischte es den Guide persönlich zu langsam in den Sand gefahren. Weiter ging es zu Schlüsselstelle wo die Leute schon warteten 



, also nach dem dritten Versuch habe ich runter geschoben.( Nicht mein Tag , habe es nach der Tour noch mal versucht aber da ging auch nichts ). Anderer hingegen suchten eine ganz neue Fahrspur , Respekt Sascha. Der Rest den HCM wurde befahren und anschließend ging es wieder hoch zum PH oder Grinse-Trail und die Leute kamen mit einem Lächeln unten an. 
Unten ging es über FAB weiter zum nächsten Anstieg , also wieder rauf. Oben noch kurz über den Trail gehuscht und den Rest zum Parkplatz über FAB zurückgelegt. 
Da waren wir wieder , die hälfte war geschafft , Aufhören nein weiter fahren. Udo und Julia stiegen hier aus  ( ja na is klar um uns wenig später wieder zu sehen ) der Rest für über ein kleines Trailstück  und da waren die beiden schon wieder . Aber wir bogen ab wollten ja noch was spielen. Oben kurz versucht , fuhren die anderen durch den Wald zum Spot. Hier waren auch noch einige Wagemutige dabei 
Kucken



Er sprang



Fahren ging auch 



Springen macht aber mehr Spass



,nachdem alle ihren Spass hatten ging es wieder rauf auf direktem Wege zum Steinbruch. Hier fuhren schon einige vor um an der Sieglinge einen Platz frei zu halten. Einige fuhren auch schon wieder hoch andere machten sich auf dem Heimweg. 
Der Rest spielte noch was im Steinbruch und machte sich zum alten Brückentrail auf. Natürlich ging es auch hier Spassig runter. Unten trennten sich wieder ein paar man ( JFFR´s wollten noch was fahren ). Der Rest machte sich zur Sieglinde auf wo die anderen schon warteten. 
Die kühlen Getränke wurden genossen und das Eis schmeckte . Die Kastanien waren aber nicht ohne also Helm auf. Anschließend fuhr ich mit einer Gruppe wieder hoch in spielte noch mal das HCM Lied, der zufällig auf meinem Heimweg lag. 

*Fazit:*
-Julia Super gefahren
-Boah waren das viele Mann 
-Wetter war Super 
-Super Stimmung man ein neuer hatte viel Spass. 
-Gespielt wurde auch 
-kleine Fahrtechnikdefizite aber nicht wildes. 
-Mir hat es einen riesigen Spass gemacht. 
-Kann gerne so weiter gehen. 


Auswertung hmmmm ca. 20 Km und 150 hm abziehen. An sowie Abfahrt ( Angaben ohne Gewähr )  




Ich hoffe es träumen alle von Trails heute Nacht


----------



## WhiteBandit (21. September 2009)

Hi!
Das war echt eine Super runde. Es hat mir Sau viel spaß gemacht. Jetzt kenne ich endlich auch den HCM. Sehr geiler Trail kann man echt nicht anders sagen.
Vielen vielen Dank für die schöne Tour.
Schade dass ich am Samstag nicht mit dabei sein kann. Aber ich werde jetzt bestimmt noch das ein oder andere mal mitfahren. Das macht sehr viel Spaß mit Euch. 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomadi (21. September 2009)

huhu,

danke für die schöne Tour und die Hilfe bei dem Reifen. Ich weiß leider gar nicht wer mir den Schlauch gegeben hat. (Hatte eigentlich auch einen dabei). Aber das ging alles so schnell. Danke für die Hilfe. Mir hat es super spaß gemacht (auch wenn das Bike sch... war) na ja, das 2te gute meine Freundin "Bluelady" hat voll Blut geleckt und ist nach Ihrer ersten MTB Tour heiß auf die 2te Tour. 

Hoffendlich bis bald,
Thomas


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. September 2009)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> ich bin gestern mitgefahren. Wenn Ihr die gleiche Tour gefahren seit, kann ich nur zustimmen. War echt toll.
> Aber 2 Tage hintereinander ist noch nicht drin.
> ...



Hab schon gehört daß Du Blessuren hast. Na besser nur 1x als kein mal fahren . Weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

Wer möchte mit am 27.09.2009 Projekt 2010 lädt ein 

Single Trail Surfen im Grenzbegiet 

Fast keine Hm aber Trails Satt . Na Interesse ???*Ja ich will Spass *


----------



## yogi71 (21. September 2009)

Mmmmmmhhhh, da hat ich ja eigentlich ne Tour im bergischen vor......

Aber das reizt mich auch.... Wieviel km sind das so, die da gefahren werden??? Da kann man noch was lernen, oder???

LG
Yogi


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Mmmmmmhhhh, da hat ich ja eigentlich ne Tour im bergischen vor......
> 
> Aber das reizt mich auch.... Wieviel km sind das so, die da gefahren werden??? Da kann man noch was lernen, oder???
> 
> ...



Bestimmt kannst du was lernen , viele Trail , viel Spass und Sand. 
Lernen kann man bestimmt was und wenn es nur die Weg dorthin kennt 
Es ist (aus meinen Augen eine Reise wert ) Bilder siehe Hier


----------



## yogi71 (21. September 2009)

Ohhhhhhhh,

ich glaube........ da bin ich dabei!!!!!! 

LG
Yogi


----------



## GreyWolf (21. September 2009)

hat jemand nen platz frei im auto?
so rein zufällig?
ich hab kein auto

mitleidsschiene jetzt


----------



## Korfu (21. September 2009)

Ich habe noch einen Platz frei wenn jemand noch einen Dachträger für sein Bike hat habe ich sogar insgesamt 2 Plätze frei
Die Bilder sehen ja mal vielversprechend aus


----------



## Campari79 (21. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Hab schon gehört daß Du Blessuren hast. Na besser nur 1x als kein mal fahren . Weiterhin gute Besserung



Danke Dir. Wird aber immer besser. Hätte nicht gedacht das ich mit 29 schon Rücken bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreyWolf (21. September 2009)

so hier das training vor der tour

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9163


----------



## Campari79 (21. September 2009)

erster


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wer möchte mit am 27.09.2009 Projekt 2010 lädt ein
> 
> Single Trail Surfen im Grenzbegiet
> 
> Fast keine Hm aber Trails Satt . Na Interesse ???*Ja ich will Spass *



Damit es nicht verloren geht


----------



## GreyWolf (21. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Damit es nicht verloren geht





GreyWolf schrieb:


> so hier das training vor der tour
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9163




so hier alles zusammen^^


----------



## GreyWolf (21. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wer möchte mit am 27.09.2009 Projekt 2010 lädt ein
> 
> Single Trail Surfen im Grenzbegiet
> 
> Fast keine Hm aber Trails Satt . Na Interesse ???*Ja ich will Spass *





GreyWolf schrieb:


> so hier das training vor der tour
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9163





Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Damit es nicht verloren geht




so jetzt aber richtig


----------



## Korfu (21. September 2009)

1. Platz ist schon weg

Jetzt habe ich nur noch einen Platz frei (vorrausgesetzt der jenige hat einen Dachgepäckträger)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (22. September 2009)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> so hier das training vor der tour
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9163


 
Da ist doch die Sibby Tour???? Das ist doch doof!

Yogi


----------



## Tomadi (22. September 2009)

Hi Ihr,

ich würde gerne bei beiden Tagen mitkommen. Ich werde aber wohl warten bis Bianca ein eigenes Fahrrad hat und ich wieder mit meinem fahren darf ^^.

Viel spaß,
Thomas


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. September 2009)

Denis , hat sehr viel Spass gemacht .
-Böse Anstiege 
-Flowige Trails  sogar am Fluss 
-Neue Wege kennen gelernt/selber gezeigt/und gemeinsam erkundet 
und der Service des Bike-Händlers war doch Top


----------



## Korfu (22. September 2009)

Ja Sven, war echt super auch wenn meine Beine jetzt ein bisschen Müde sind
Laut Tacho hatte ich: 49 Km, Schnitt 13,4 Km und 910 Höhenmeter
und dein Händler


----------



## Fabian93 (22. September 2009)

Darf man fragen um welchen Händler es sich handelt?


----------



## Merlin (23. September 2009)

> ich würde gerne bei beiden Tagen mitkommen. Ich werde aber wohl warten bis Bianca ein eigenes Fahrrad hat



Ooh, so schnell geht das jetzt? Wahnsinn.

A propos: Schlauch und Flicken waren von mir, wenn du das für die Statistik brauchst...


----------



## Bluelady (23. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal fand ich es am Sonntag echt eine klasse Tour und wie mein Schatz schon gesagt hat ich habe Blut geleckt..... Ich habe mir dann heute auch mein eigenes MTB gekauft, so das ich gerne am Samstag auf jedenfall ein wenig Technik lernen möchte.. Ich habe heute schon ein wenig geübt, aber ich möchte noch mehr lernen... Es macht wirklich spass das hätte ich nie gedacht...

Ich freue mich, wenn ich immer mitkommen kann 
Ganz liebe Grüße sendet
Bianca


----------



## Tomadi (23. September 2009)

Ja ich habe es endlich geschafft eine süße Freundin zu finden die das Hobby mit mir teilt !!! 

Ich freue mich schon auf das Wochenende ^^

VG Thomas 

PS: Danke Tom, bekommst den dann mit der Festplatte wieder


----------



## GreyWolf (23. September 2009)

nochma werbung mach, es wird für jeden was dabei sein, anfänger und fortgeschritten.
werde mir mühe geben auf jeden einzugehen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9163

das fahrtempo wird ganz gemütlich da es ja um die technik geht an verschiedenen schlüsselstellen

also wir sehen uns dann am samstag^^


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wer möchte mit am 27.09.2009 Projekt 2010 lädt ein
> 
> Single Trail Surfen im Grenzbegiet
> 
> Fast keine Hm aber Trails Satt . Na Interesse ???*Ja ich will Spass *



Dann darf ich auch noch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreyWolf (24. September 2009)

werde heute noch ein paar vorbereitungen an der route für samstag treffen und die einzelnen punkte nochmal anfahren, jemand interesse mitzufahren?


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2009)

Nee passe , werde heute Abend was fahren wenn es wieder trocken ist und bleibt.


----------



## GreyWolf (24. September 2009)

werde auch erst was später los, wetter passt mir noch nciht so ganz^^


----------



## Fabian93 (24. September 2009)

Servus,wann biste denn unterwegs?,Würd mir schonmal gerne anschauen was Samstag auf uns zukommt


----------



## GreyWolf (24. September 2009)

denkmal das ich daoben so 17:30uhr eintrudeln werde an franzhäuschen


----------



## Fabian93 (24. September 2009)

Okay,geselle mich dann zu dir..


----------



## GreyWolf (24. September 2009)

dann treffen wir uns da oben an der kreuzung direkt wo wir uns schonmal begenet sind


----------



## Fabian93 (24. September 2009)

Jap,bis gleich


----------



## GreyWolf (24. September 2009)

so als ich heute schonmal vorbereitungen für das techniktraining machen wollte traf mich am hcm doch glatt der schlag.

baumfällarbeiten, der schöne trail war an einer stelle wech, auch noch ein schönes waldstück

also erstmal weg freiräumen und hoffen das das bis samstag so bleibt, hatte tatkräftige hilfe, der fabian93 war mit dabei und so können wir hoffentlich den hcm am ******* ganz normal wieder fahren, bis auf die ungewohnte lichtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. September 2009)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> so als ich heute schonmal vorbereitungen für das techniktraining machen wollte traf mich am hcm doch glatt der schlag.
> 
> baumfällarbeiten, der schöne trail war an einer stelle wech, auch noch ein schönes waldstück
> 
> also erstmal weg freiräumen und hoffen das das bis samstag so bleibt, hatte tatkräftige hilfe, der fabian93 war mit dabei und so können wir hoffentlich den hcm am samstag ganz normal wieder fahren, bis auf die ungewohnte lichtung



Das Blöde ist: die Baumfällarbeiten dort sind legal... . Wie an anderer Stelle bzw. zu einem anderen Anlaß hier schon mal geposted worden ist: ich würde mich mit "offiziellen" Ankündigungen, wer wann mit wem wie lange und warum vor hat, den HCM zu befahren, ganz einfach zurückhalten. Halt, ich korrigiere: ich würde es komplett unterlassen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Das Blöde ist: die Baumfällarbeiten dort sind legal... . Wie an anderer Stelle bzw. zu einem anderen Anlaß hier schon mal geposted worden ist: ich würde mich mit "offiziellen" Ankündigungen, wer wann mit wem wie lange und warum vor hat, den HCM zu befahren, ganz einfach zurückhalten. Halt, ich korrigiere: ich würde es komplett unterlassen.



Hört sich nicht gut an , aber der Biker ist immer alles schuld 
Ich werde diesem Pfad nicht mehr hier und woanders erwähnen


----------



## juchhu (25. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hört sich nicht gut an , aber der Biker ist immer alles schuld
> Ich werde diesem Pfad nicht mehr hier und woanders erwähnen



Tjaja, das ist der Grund, warum ich schon sehr lange mehr keine GPS-Daten, Kartenausschnitte und konkrete Spots nenne.
Die 'Gegenseite' liest mit, sagt Danke, trifft ihre Entscheidung und setzt sie um.

Denn zz. bezweifele ich es, ob immer echte forstwirtschaftliche Gründe vorliegen, mal eben mit einen Harvester in einen Trail einzubiegen und ihn über die komplette Länge für lange Zeit 'unfahrbar' zumachen.

Aber wer mit Ansage und Gruppenstärken antritt, Kurse in Schutzräumen anbietet, muss sich einfach klarmachen, dass die 'Gegenseite' diese als 'Sportveranstaltung' wertet und nicht mehr durch den reinen Erholungsgedanken gedeckt sehen will. Tour fahren mit mehreren MitfahrerInnen von A nach B bzw. auf einem Rundkurs wird halt anders bewertet als mit großer Gruppe an einem Spot für mehrere Stunden.


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. September 2009)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> ...baumfällarbeiten, der schöne trail war an einer stelle wech, auch noch ein schönes waldstück
> ...


 
Vergangenen Sonntag anl. Sven's Tour war mir am HCM ein rot gekennzeichneter, ca. 30jähriger zur Durchforstung anstehender Fichtenbestand aufgefallen. Ist es der?


----------



## GreyWolf (25. September 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Vergangenen Sonntag anl. Sven's Tour war mir am HCM ein rot gekennzeichneter, ca. 30jähriger zur Durchforstung anstehender Fichtenbestand aufgefallen. Ist es der?




das kann gut sein, sah alles schwer nach fichte aus


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. September 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Vergangenen Sonntag anl. Sven's Tour war mir am HCM ein rot gekennzeichneter, ca. 30jähriger zur Durchforstung anstehender Fichtenbestand aufgefallen. Ist es der?



Diese Makierungen sind mit auch aufgefallen.( wohl "normale" Fostwirtschaft)
Trotzdem werde ich den/die Weg/e nicht mehr in einer Tourausschreibung ausschreiben und im Tourbericht aufführen. Stattdessen werde ich mir was ausdenken z.B. Grinse-Trail oder Sand-Weg und diese Bezeichnungen immer wieder ändern. Aber ich finde es sehr schade das der MTB´ler immer alles schuld ist. Teilweise ist es selbstverschuldet da packe ich mir auch an die eigene Nase. 
Ich habe meine Schlüsse daraus gezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (25. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Diese Makierungen sind mit auch aufgefallen.( wohl "normale" Fostwirtschaft)
> Trotzdem werde ich den/die Weg/e nicht mehr in einer Tourausschreibung ausschreiben und im Tourbericht aufführen. Stattdessen werde ich mir was ausdenken z.B. Grinse-Trail oder Sand-Weg und diese Bezeichnungen immer wieder ändern. Aber ich finde es sehr schade das der MTB´ler immer alles schuld ist. Teilweise ist es selbstverschuldet da packe ich mir auch an die eigene Nase.
> Ich habe meine Schlüsse daraus gezogen.



Mach Dir nichts draus. Wir lernen alle.
Ich hatte auch schon die Auseinandersetzung mit der Unteren Landschaftsbehörde des Rhein-Sieg Kreises wg. unserer Biketreffs im Bereich Wahner Heide und Umgehung.
Aber wenns hart kommt, ist es halt schon ein kleiner Unterschied, ob Du ein solches Angebot privat oder als Verein/Verband machst. Und wenn dann bei einem solchen Angebot ein Teilnehmer verunfallt und mit Rettungseinsatz aus dem Wald geborgen werden muss, kanns richtig Ärger geben.

Bestes Beispiel: Biketreff in Bad Dürkheim von der RG Pfalz.

Nichtmitglied stürzt und zieht sich eine große, klaffende Platzwunde im Kieferbereich zu. Zwar hat der Teilnehmer keine Ersatzansprüche an den Bikeguide gestellt, zumal eine Haftung nicht festgestellt werden konnte, aber es gibt doch ein beruhigendes Gefühl für den Bikeguide und Teilnehmer, wenn beiden jetzt von der Verbandsversicherung die Deckung bestätigt wird.


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Mach Dir nichts draus. Wir lernen alle.
> Ich hatte auch schon die Auseinandersetzung mit der Unteren Landschaftsbehörde des Rhein-Sieg Kreises wg. unserer Biketreffs im Bereich Wahner Heide und Umgehung.
> Aber wenns hart kommt, ist es halt schon ein kleiner Unterschied, ob Du ein solches Angebot privat oder als Verein/Verband machst. Und wenn dann bei einem solchen Angebot ein Teilnehmer verunfallt und mit Rettungseinsatz aus dem Wald geborgen werden muss, kanns richtig Ärger geben.
> 
> ...


Traurige Welt


----------



## juchhu (25. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Traurige Welt



Quatsch.

Schätz das Risiko ab, verhalte und fahre umsichtig.
Dann passt das schon. Aber ...

ich bin auch jahrelang ohne 'Versicherungsschutz' mit der Gruppe gefahren, habe Fahrtechnikkurse angeboten und dachte, dass mit den Zusätzen "Hafte für nicht" bzw. nur mit Haftungsfreistellungserklärung (der eine oder die andere kennt sie noch ) das schon klappt.

Zz. sehe ich das anders. Dadurch, dass ich alle Schadensmeldungen/Unfälle von den Biketreffs auf den Tisch bekomme, sehe  ich, wie viel und wie schnell was passieren kann. Von harmlosen kleineren Unfällen bis hin zu schweren Unfällen. Z.B. der Treppensturz eines Nichtmitgliedes beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg, der als Ersatzfahrer eingesprungen war. Zweifacher Armbruch und Oberschenkelhalsbruch. 

Ich bin froh, dass unsere Bikeguides und alle TeilnehmerInnen von MTBvD-Angeboten - auch Nichtmitglieder - umfassenden Versicherungsschutz genießen. 

Sodele, muss noch für morgen eine Singletrailtour abfahren.
Irgendwo am bzw. um den Lüderich herum.
Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht.


----------



## Jajaja (25. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...





Du läufst wieder zur Hochform auf. Such Dir endlich mal was, was Dich ausfüllt ..., sei nett zu Deiner Frau, Deinem Hund oder was weiß ich ...


----------



## juchhu (25. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Du läufst wieder zur Hochform auf. Such Dir endlich mal was, was Dich ausfüllt ..., sei nett zu Deiner Frau, Deinem Hund oder was weiß ich ...



Danke.
Ich bin nett zu Dir und komm Dich gleich bei Deinem Biketreff besuchen, sofern ich nicht ein paar interessantere Trails zum Surfen finde.


----------



## Jajaja (25. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ich bin nett zu Dir und komm Dich gleich bei Deinem Biketreff besuchen, sofern ich nicht ein paar interessantere Trails zum Surfen finde.



... dann trage Dich bitte auch ordnungsgemäß ein! Haftung übernehme ich trotzdem keine. 

Es wird hart werden ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. September 2009)

.


----------



## juchhu (25. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... dann trage Dich bitte auch ordnungsgemäß ein! Haftung übernehme ich trotzdem keine.
> 
> Es wird hart werden ...



Bin noch nicht weggekommen.
Dann wird es eben gleich ein Fulltime-Nightride.
Wollte eh noch die Singletrailsurf-Runde für morgen abfahren.

Es wird hart werden ... (Kein ReKom und keine 'Grippe')


----------



## sibby08 (25. September 2009)

Wie kommt ihr eigendlich darauf, dass die Baumfällarbeiten was mit uns Mtb´ler zu tun haben .
Sicherlich nicht schön an der Stelle, aber in anderen Wäldern finden auch schon mal Baumfällarbeiten statt und Wege müssen dabei dran glauben (obwohl dann meist neue entstehen in Laufe der Zeit).
Mir passt das jetzt in Hinblick auf Morgen auch nicht und ich muss mir jetzt noch was anderes einfallen lassen .
Übrigens waren "dort" schon mal Baumfällarbeiten und man konnte länger nicht daher fahren. Also ich sehe da absolut keinen Bezug zu uns. Wenn doch, wird bestimmt demnächst das 7 GB gerodet...


----------



## GreyWolf (26. September 2009)

so das tarining ist um alle daheim oder zumindest noch auf dem wege,
mir hat es spaßgemacht, viele neue nette leute und ich hoffe das ich jedem etwas vermitteln konnte.

die teilnehmer von heute


Campari79
Kettenfresser
Fabian93
ChaosRaven
Sueßstoff
Bluelady
Tomadi
Korfu
herbyx
hoho50 ( leider abgesagt )

thesse   (schwerer sturz/gute besserung auf diesem wege) lass was von dir hören

jenzz
Alfaguara
Razzor
PartyCracker

@kettenfresser saubere leistung heute

und auch was ich bei den anderen gesehen habe, war alles schon sehr sehr gut,hoffe ihr habt eure grenzen und die vom bike ein wenig kennengelernt und ordentlich spaß dabei gehabt.

dann bis zum nächstenmale,freu mich shcon und es wird sowas wieder geben^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (26. September 2009)

> dann bis zum nächstenmale,freu mich shcon und es wird sowas wieder geben


----------



## Korfu (26. September 2009)

Jo, Sascha war echt wieder mal super und ich bin GESPRUNGEN


----------



## Razzor (26. September 2009)

War echt super gewesen  Hab viel gelernt und mich in der Grube auch ein paar Sachen getraut. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wer da so schwer gestürzt ist, aber gute Besserung!


----------



## Campari79 (26. September 2009)

Hast echt gut gemacht. Es war für alle was dabei. Gerne immer wieder.

Auch von mir Gute Besserung.


----------



## thesse (26. September 2009)

Dat war meine Wenigkeit; war im Siegburger KH - eigentlich nur um sicher zu gehen,dat nix kaputt ist, naja:Schlüsselbein ist schön durch..
Aber sonst alles ok, nix am Kopp und vor allem nix am Bike.
Passiert halt und ist ja reparabel...
Einer nen Tip für nen "Ersatzsport"? Kann keine 2, geschweige den 6 Wochen den Arsch stillhalten...

Hab trotzdem viel Spaß gehabt und auch wat gelernt!
Prima Truppe!

Timo


----------



## GreyWolf (26. September 2009)

thesse schrieb:


> Dat war meine Wenigkeit; war im Siegburger KH - eigentlich nur um sicher zu gehen,dat nix kaputt ist, naja:Schlüsselbein ist schön durch..
> Aber sonst alles ok, nix am Kopp und vor allem nix am Bike.
> Passiert halt und ist ja reparabel...
> Einer nen Tip für nen "Ersatzsport"? Kann keine 2, geschweige den 6 Wochen den Arsch stillhalten...
> ...




dann mal ne gute besserung, ich hatte es irgendwie schon geahnt mit dem schlüsselbein, ersatz sport hmmm... fällt mir im mom nicht wirklich was ein, was nur mit einem flügel geht.
ich lasse es dich wissen wenn ich was weis.

halt die ohren steif, das wird wieder


----------



## Razzor (26. September 2009)

thesse schrieb:


> Dat war meine Wenigkeit; war im Siegburger KH - eigentlich nur um sicher zu gehen,dat nix kaputt ist, naja:Schlüsselbein ist schön durch..
> Aber sonst alles ok, nix am Kopp und vor allem nix am Bike.
> Passiert halt und ist ja reparabel...
> Einer nen Tip für nen "Ersatzsport"? Kann keine 2, geschweige den 6 Wochen den Arsch stillhalten...
> ...



Ah, ********.... Hoffentlich gehts bald besser!

Ersatzsport mit einem Arm? Armdrücken


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. September 2009)

Ja 
es war sehr schön mit euch , echt eine gute Truppe. 

Meine Schwelle ist heute ein ganzen Stück nach oben gewandert. Wahnsinn was ein paar Tipps sowie vorfahren bewirken kann . 

Timo gute besserung und schön den "Rucksack" tragen auch Nachts   sonst wächst das schief zusammen 
Alternativ hmmm 
Fotos machen , Ergometer ??? , PC


----------



## Fabian93 (26. September 2009)

> es war sehr schön mit euch , echt eine gute Truppe.



Jap,da kann ich nur zustimmen,war super bis auf die kleinen und großen Verluste...



> Schlüsselbein ist schön durch..


Mist,gute Besserung-das wird schon wieder

Alles wegen dieser dämlichen Wurzel......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (26. September 2009)

Von mir auch gute Besserung!
Dartspielen würde noch gehen. 

Und als Erinnerung:


----------



## GreyWolf (26. September 2009)

das schaut mir noch nicht einmal nach ner wurzel aus,
er kommt schon viel zu schräg runter


----------



## jenzz (26. September 2009)

Ja das war mal wieder ne super Sache heute  Das mit dem Schlüsselbein is natürlich driss... Gute Besserung!


----------



## ChaosRaven (26. September 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/22025

Die Fotos von letzter Woche.
Wer welche größer möchte, muss mir Email-Adresse und Namen der Fotos schicken.


----------



## Fabian93 (26. September 2009)

GreyWolf ist ja fast immer in der Luft


----------



## GreyWolf (26. September 2009)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> GreyWolf ist ja fast immer in der Luft


und wenn nicht habe ich aber auch glaube ich bis auf ein bild kein bike unter mir^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seelrider (26. September 2009)

Servus,

erstmal gute Besserung an thesse. 
Die Lichtverhältnisse im Wald waren zu schwach für gute Fotos. 
Es blieben nur ein paar halbwegs brauchbare Bilder, die man posten kann. 

Also hier die  MTB-"Helden" von heute. 
Natürlich können die Bilder auch ohne Logo in voller Auflösung angefordert werden. Bitte einfach eine EMail an mich schreiben.





Guide GreyWolf





Respekt





Konzentration





Ist schon verblockt





Einlenken

Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## Seelrider (26. September 2009)

Fortsetzung











Rollen lassen!



















Fortsetzung 2 folgt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. September 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## Seelrider (26. September 2009)

Fortsetzung 2:





Sauber ums Eck...





Naja... das Bild ist schon sehr verwackelt.





So geht das 





GreyWolf in Aktion







Das war es.
Durch das wenige Licht sind halt einige Fotos in der Qualität weniger optimal.

Wenn ich ein Bild löschen soll, oder jemand ein Foto ohne Logo und in voller Auflösung haben möchte, dann bitte EMail an mich.

Eine gute Zeit wünscht euch der SEELRIDER


----------



## GreyWolf (26. September 2009)

ein herzliches danke auch von mir an den seelrider für die wunderschönen fotos, da er eigentlich auch nur durch zufall auf uns gestoßen ist^^.

in diiesem sinne seelrider danke und ride on, man trifft sich im wald^^


----------



## thesse (27. September 2009)

sind doch trotz schwieriger lichtverhältnisse gute bilder - sauber!

 wenn ich mir meine landung anschau, weiß ich warum ich grad mit "rucksack" hier sitz...

irgendwer (derjenige mit KLE-Kennzeichen?) hat mir nen Schlauch geliehen - danke erstmal, schreib mir mal ne PM oder so, damit ich weiß, wem ich den zurückgeben kann


----------



## Tomadi (27. September 2009)

Morgen, 

die Truppe war gestern echt super. Gerne immer wieder. 
Super Tipps von Sascha. Danke 

@Timo, gute Besserung. Hoffendlich das nächste mal ohne Unfälle.

Freu mich auf gleich,

VG Thomas 

PS: danke für die Fotos


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. September 2009)

Stimmt sind schöne Bilder 

Also bis gleich


----------



## Bluelady (27. September 2009)

Hallo ung guten morgen zusammen 

ich fand es gestern echt lehrreich vielen dank an GreyWolf unserem Guid.
Ich habe für den Anfang echt sehr viel gelernt und hoffe kann es beim nächsten mal umsetzen.

Timo dir wünsche ich eine Gute Besserung und auf das du bald wieder fahren kannst, ich weiß es dauert.... Aber trotzdem....

Ich freue mich auch auf gleich die Tour.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Fabian93 (27. September 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder,war wie gesagt echt super

Viel Spaß nacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (27. September 2009)

Die Bilder von Samstag, 26.09.2009:
Link


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2009)

*Tourbericht : EVO 09/2009_Geldern reloaded *

Es war mal wieder EVO(Eventtour)-Zeit
Projekt 2010 hatte nach Geldern eingeladen ( Singletrailsurfen im Grenzgebiet D/NL ) . Aber es kam dann doch etwas anders . 
Aber wir beginnen von vorne.  Es trafen sich folgende Personen ,

Marco @ Campari79

[email protected] Korfu 

[email protected]

[email protected] Grey Wolf

[email protected] Bluelady

[email protected] 

[email protected]

[email protected] tara73 

Sven @ Kettenfresser , 

pÃ¼nktlich um 10:00 Uhr an der Schmitze Bud ein , und es waren schon alle abfahrbereit. Schnell noch ein Kaffee und los ging es nach Geldern. 
Per Autocorso ( 4 Wagen ) fuhren wir Ã¼ber die Autobahnen zum Startpunkt. 

Unser Guide 

[email protected] sowie 

?????

warteten schon dort , also RÃ¤der abgeladen und Einsatzbereit gemacht . 








So waren alle da . Nein ein paar fehlten noch .  Na ja die kommen wohl nicht mehr also ging es los . Ãber Trails ging es plÃ¶tzlich hoch .( und so was hier ) . Oben ging das Handy ,wir sind etwas spÃ¤t stehen aber am Startpunkt . Der Guide lieÃ uns einfach zurÃ¼ck 



und holte die drei noch ab. 

[email protected]

[email protected] ????

[email protected]

. Zu 14 ging es weiter , zunÃ¤chst weiter Ã¼ber Trail spÃ¤ter wurden daraus FABÂ´s . Hier und da war auch wieder ein Anstieg zu bewÃ¤ltigen. 
Kurz an einer Sandkuhle vorbei wartete eine schÃ¶ne Abfahrt auf uns. Leider hatte wir aufgrund des Tempo einige verloren  ,



aber Handy sei Dank konnte man sich schnell finden.  Wieder vereint ging es âlangsamâ Ã¼ber FABÂ´s weiter 



Die Vegetation Ã¤nderte sich stÃ¤ndig (WÃ¼ste/Steppe/Wald/Urwald) 



Da das erste Hightlight des Tages  



Aber leider zu sandig . Der Guide hatte wohl ein schlechtes Gewissen und zauberte SÃ¼Ãigkeiten vor . 



, weiter ging es Ã¼ber einen Trail der leider im Nichts aufhÃ¶rte ( âlaut Track mÃ¼ssen wir hier langâ ) . Also wieder zurÃ¼ck durch die Grube und Ã¼ber die FABÂ´s zum TOR 









Auf der gut ausgebauten StraÃe passierte es dann einen Platten . Schlauch gewechselt , und mit Luft befÃ¼llt .



(ach so wird das gemacht)



Ich wollte meine kleine FuÃpumpe nehmen aber mein Adapter war weg . WÃ¤hrend Olaf und ich am Pumpen waren , spielte Sascha was rum
(ach da runter ) 



( von einer 2 m Mauern mal so runter springen ) , davon habe ich kein Foto ( war ja am pumpen ). 
Weiter ging es durch das Gebiet ein zweites Tor wurde durchquert und der Parkplatz angesteuert. 



(nein nicht meiner )



Nein noch nicht essen , weiter Trailsurfen. Also machten wir uns wieder auf den Weg. Kurz Ã¼ber weitere FABÂ´s wartete einen weiter Grube auf uns , ja hier geht was 


















(Sascha jagt Marco )



(Boah staubt das)



(ich seh nichts mehr)









(Roni Spieltâ¦.. ) 



(â¦ und hat Spass ) 



Jaaaaa so kann es weiter geht , Ã¼ber Singletrails ging es zum nÃ¤chsten Spot 
(ganz schÃ¶ne Kante)






und weiter die nÃ¤chsten Trails befahren , teilweise auch doppelt ( kann man gut Ã¼ben ) um nÃ¤chsten Spot 



( Boahhhhh ) 



( na reicht der Federweg ??? ) 



( mit dem Hardtail ) 



( Olaf:Ich schau einfach weg / Roni: Ach das kuck ich mir aber an  ) 






( Spielen an der Rampe :hÃ¼pf 






( Tuning der Rampe ) 



( Sascha in gewohnten Motiv ) 




Aber die Uhrzeit zeigte schon nach Hause , also zum Parkplatz . Hier verabschieden sich einige  und ein paar probierten das Nationalgericht Hollands. Hmmm lecker 




*Fazit: *
-Super Wetter 
-Mitfahren auf allen Ecken NRWÂ´s 
-Holland hat auch âBergeâ
-Sand 

Auswertung siehe Grafiken , die zweite zeigt die Berge besser  ( Angabe ohne GewÃ¤hr )











*Olaf hier noch ein paar RatschlÃ¤ge.* 
-Hau dem Kumpel erst mal eine runter der dir den Track gegeben hat.
-Fahr die Strecke vorher ab 
-Lass das nÃ¤chste mal die erste HÃ¤lfte weg und lass âunsâ in der zweiten HÃ¤lfte spielen. Gerne fahr ich auch einen schÃ¶nen Trail drei oder zehn mal. 
-Kannst du dir ja als guten Vorsatz fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste Tour vornehmen und wenn du versprichst das auch umzusetzen dann kommen wir auch alles wieder.

*Gute Nacht*


----------



## Olli.K (28. September 2009)

Der Bericht ist dafür gut geworgen

Die Tips werde ich befolgen.

Gruß, Olli


----------



## taha73 (28. September 2009)

Auch wenn´s weniger Trails waren, als ich erwartet hatte, hat´s die nette Truppe doch wieder "rausgerissen" !  

Hat echt Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe, es klappt bald mal wieder mit ner gemeinsamen Tour !

Viele Grüße,
Tanja


----------



## Campari79 (28. September 2009)

Bis auf die große Anzahl von Forstautobahnen fand ich es auch sehr schön. Kann mich Tanja nur anschließen. Die Gruppe hat viel rausgerissen.



Gruß,
M.


----------



## Campari79 (28. September 2009)

Mitfahren und Spaß haben.  

Grüne Hölle


----------



## GreyWolf (28. September 2009)

wie schaut das mit samstag dem feiertag aus, jemand interesse an ner tour /  fahrtechnik?

würde dann was anbieten


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2009)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> wie schaut das mit samstag dem feiertag aus, jemand interesse an ner tour /  fahrtechnik?
> 
> würde dann was anbieten



Da muss ich wieder arbeiten kann also erst ab 15:00 Uhr


----------



## GreyWolf (28. September 2009)

das ließe sich ja irgendwie einrichten^^
aber erstmal schauen ob nochmehr lust haben

wie war das denn jetzt mit mittwoch sven?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (28. September 2009)

Was kann ich mir den unter der Tour und der Technik vorstellen ??

Und da GPS ja schon fast Standart ist .... hab ihr ein paar Routen hier in der Gegend ? Gerne viele Trails aber für den Anfang nur leicht bergauf ....


----------



## GreyWolf (28. September 2009)

unter technik kannst du dir vorstellen das schwierige schlüsselstellen angefahren werden und da kann dann unter anleitung mit tipps und kniffen geübt werden, was man wie evtl besser machen kann.

und unter tour tja das kommt darauf an was ich anbieten soll, habe hm bis ca.1300 alles im programm, mit viel trailanteil


----------



## Fabian93 (28. September 2009)

Wenn das techniktrainign so ist wie am Samstag wäre ich wahrscheinlich wieder dabei
So lange das Wetter noch so schön ist sollte mans ja auch nutzen....


----------



## GreyWolf (28. September 2009)

so in etwa würde das technik training wieder werden, allerdings diesmal wahrscheinlich nicht ganz solange, kommt auf die mitfahrer zahl dann an


----------



## Bastian_77 (28. September 2009)

Wie schauts den so mit der Kondition aus ?? Bin da bei weiten nicht mehr so fit wie ich gerne möchte .... Was würde mit den an Hm und Km erwarten ??


----------



## GreyWolf (28. September 2009)

bei der technik ist kondition nicht ganz so wichtig da viel pause gemacht wird und das tempo auch nciht hoch sein wird.

bei ner tour, ja was ist denn so das was du für dich fährst?
damit ich nen richtwert habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (28. September 2009)

Also jetzt am Wochenende mit ner "Schwachstelle" ca 25km mit 400Hm .... 
Gab halt einen Hügel der mich am Ende bezwungen hat.


----------



## sibby08 (28. September 2009)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Mitfahren und Spaß haben.
> 
> Grüne Hölle


 
Ich hoffe mal für Euch, dass ihr nicht den offiziellen MTB-Weg um die Nordschleife nehmt. Der ist in anbetracht der weiten Anreise nicht wirklich lohnenswert. Gut, die eine nicht enden wollende Rampe (ca. 25% Steigung) hat schon was. Wenn es aber ein paar Insider Tips geben sollte, sieht die Sache vielleicht schon wieder anders aus. Ich kenne leider keine Trails dort.


----------



## GreyWolf (28. September 2009)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Also jetzt am Wochenende mit ner "Schwachstelle" ca 25km mit 400Hm ....
> Gab halt einen Hügel der mich am Ende bezwungen hat.




ne das ist kein problem bei der technik, mehr werden wir da nciht zusammenbekommen^^

es wird ganz easy und hindernisse halt mit anleitung.

sonst noch jemand interesse?weil dann mache ich nochmal eines


----------



## Campari79 (28. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal für Euch, dass ihr nicht den offiziellen MTB-Weg um die Nordschleife nehmt. Der ist in anbetracht der weiten Anreise nicht wirklich lohnenswert. Gut, die eine nicht enden wollende Rampe (ca. 25% Steigung) hat schon was. Wenn es aber ein paar Insider Tips geben sollte, sieht die Sache vielleicht schon wieder anders aus. Ich kenne leider keine Trails dort.



Ich fand die Strecke die wir letztes Jahr gefahren sind ganz gut. Ich denke das es die offizielle war, kann es aber nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen.

Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


----------



## jenzz (28. September 2009)

Also ich wär Samstag wieder dabei. Hab mir heut Knieprotektoren zugelegt, die wollen ja schließlich auch artgerecht ausgeführt werden  Von mir aus können es auch gern ein paar km/hm mehr werden...


----------



## GreyWolf (28. September 2009)

dann mache ich nochmal nen termin für technik.
mal schauen wieviele es werden^^

so hier nu der link

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9218


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal für Euch, dass ihr nicht den offiziellen MTB-Weg um die Nordschleife nehmt. Der ist in anbetracht der weiten Anreise nicht wirklich lohnenswert. Gut, die eine nicht enden wollende Rampe (ca. 25% Steigung) hat schon was. Wenn es aber ein paar Insider Tips geben sollte, sieht die Sache vielleicht schon wieder anders aus. Ich kenne leider keine Trails dort.



Werde mal einen anschreiben


----------



## Campari79 (28. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Werde mal einen anschreiben



 Was hat Dir an der Strecke im letzten Jahr nicht gefallen?


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2009)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Was hat Dir an der Strecke im letzten Jahr nicht gefallen?



Ich fang die Strecke Gut   Aber ein paar mehr Infos können doch nicht schaden!!!


----------



## Bluelady (28. September 2009)

Also erst mal hallo zusammen,
von der Tour von gestern, kann ich mich nur Kettenfresser anpassen, nach dem Techniktraining von Samstag habe ich doch schon ein paar hürden gemeistert und bin auch stolz darauf.

Bezüglich Samstag wären wir (Tomadi und ich) auch gerne mit dabei!!!!

Ganz liebe Grüße
Bianca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreyWolf (3. Oktober 2009)

so es war wieder technisch heute,gab aber auch ein paar kleine technische(material) defizite, es ist schon recht schwer ne abgerisse m6 im wald wieder zufinden :d
aber dank jenzz ging es doch sehr zügig, dann kamen später noch 2 schläuche dazu aber kein verletzter
insofern schonmal ein dickes plus

hoffe es hat ellen die dawaren spaß gemacht und ihr habt alle ordentlich was mitnehmen können, wo eure schwächen sind oder ihr habt eure grenzen was verschoben.

mich hat es gefreut das die teilnahme wieder so groß war und das es gut ankommt bei euch, werde sowas also weider mal machen.

wenn jemand von euch besondere schwerpunkte hat, die er gerne mal machen würde, einfach mal anschreiben und ich lasse mir was einfallen.

bis zum nächstenmal 
greywolf


----------



## jenzz (4. Oktober 2009)

Hey Sascha,


 das hat heute mal wieder richtig Bock gemacht heute. Eins muß hier mal gesagt werden: das ist nicht selbstverständlich, daß sich jemand dauernd die Zeit nimmt, sein Wissen und Können einfach so und für lau an andere weiter zu geben, also dafür mal ein fettes *Dankeschön*! Bei mir ist es so, daß ich mich dank Tips, Anleitung und Vormachen jedes Mal ein bißchen mehr traue (heute waren es die Sprünge auf dem namentlich hier nicht genannten Pfad) und das find ich einfach verdammt cool... Bißchen Sand in der Fresse  nehm ich da gern mal in Kauf!


 Hoffentlich bis bald!


----------



## GreyWolf (4. Oktober 2009)

da ich immernoch keine lust habe am we zuhause zu hocken, hier mal wieder Fahrtechnik

wer lust hat einfach anmelden und mitmachen,grenzen ausloten und fragen wenn man was wissen will.


----------



## oxmoneo (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich möcht auch mal Danke für den schönen SA nachmittag Sagen 

Nette Leute viel spaß die grenzen wieder verschoben.

Schade leider kann ich nä. SA nicht.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Bastian_77 (4. Oktober 2009)

Mir hats auch ne menge spaß gemacht 

Irgendwer, sorry - Namen vergessen, hat was von einer Karte für Bergisch Gladbach erzählt. Kann ich dazu vll einen Link bekommen ?

THX Bastian


----------



## Razzor (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich war zwar Samstag nicht dabei, aber wenn es für Garmin ist, dann hat so eine Karte der "Schildbürger" glaube ich.


----------



## Jerd (4. Oktober 2009)

Razzor schrieb:


> Ich war zwar Samstag nicht dabei, aber wenn es für Garmin ist, dann hat so eine Karte der "Schildbürger" glaube ich.



Yepp: http://www.bergische-vektorkarte.de/


----------



## Razzor (5. Oktober 2009)

Leider soll es am Samstag gewittern... 
Wenns halbwegs trocken bleibt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## GreyWolf (5. Oktober 2009)

also ab mittwoch soll es eigentlich für den rest trocken werden und bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (7. Oktober 2009)

So wer lust hat kenn in meinem Team mitmachen 

jetzt beginnt wieder meine MTB-Zeit

ich freu mich schon wieder mit euch im Dunkeln durch die Wälder zu heizen:


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Oktober 2009)

Das Wetter sieht ja gar nicht gut aus ( Lampen pflicht  ) 
Also ich bin raus Sorry !!!


----------



## Fabian93 (10. Oktober 2009)

Also in Siegburg ist gerade die Sonne rausgekommen


----------



## Razzor (13. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die tolle Tour am Samstag. Hat zwar zwischendurch geregnet, war aber trotzdem super


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Oktober 2009)

Sascha , es har mir wieder sehr viel Spass gemacht 

Ich konnte meine Grenzen wieder etwas nach oben verschieben , auch wenn ich das Gefühl habe das es heute ein paar Mal "Grenzwertig" war.

Aber da hilft nur üben üben üben 


P.S.

Wünsche euch morgen viel Spass


----------



## oxmoneo (21. Oktober 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Sascha , es har mir wieder sehr viel Spass gemacht


 
Ich kann mich dem auch nur anschließen  Danke Sascha

Gruß Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreyWolf (23. Oktober 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/../lmb/detail.php?t=9362sowas kommt immer wieder


----------



## stardust1234 (23. Oktober 2009)

zu spät für mich -.)
Hatte heute Fahrsicherheitstraining mit dem Ergebnis, Rad schrott, Brille gebrochen und linke Hand bandagiert 
Euch viel Spass morgen & immer bis zum Schluss aufpassen 

Bis dann,
Stardust


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Oktober 2009)

Ohhh dann wünsche ich gute besserung


----------



## stardust1234 (24. Oktober 2009)

Danke Sven,

sobald alles wieder in Takt ist, freue Ich mich, bei euch mitzufahren.

Bis bald!


----------



## jenzz (16. November 2009)

Mal wieder eine sehr schöne Schlamm-Drop-Matsch-Technik-Runde gestern!


----------



## Pepin (16. November 2009)

war gestern auch im Matsch der WH unterwegs.


----------



## Tazz (19. November 2009)

und was ist mit euch  so ruhig hier 

Kommt ihr auch nach Bonn Glühwein trinken .................

Jungs das würde Punkte geben


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. November 2009)

Das stimmt es ist sehr ruhig geworden 

Liegt wohl an der Zeit / den Zielen / dem Wetter / der Arbeit / ......
aber bald geht es wieder los 
Ein guter Motivationsgrund, die ich sehr nötig habe. 

Wann / Wo / Wieviel Uhr ...ist das denn ???


----------



## Tazz (19. November 2009)

*Morgen ist das!!!*

19,00,Uhr Zündorf an der Groof - Minigolf Platz da treffen wir den Wolfgang 

Das wäre doch schon mal ganz in Deiner nähe 

Meine Telefonnummer haste ja


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. November 2009)

Wäre schön leider hat mich die Arbeit gefangen 


daher muss ich dir leider absagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (19. November 2009)

Schade ...... menno


----------



## Redfraggle (19. November 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wann / Wo / Wieviel Uhr ...ist das denn ???



20.00 Uhr in Bonn Friedensplatz, an der Weihnachtspyramide.
Denke ich jedenfalls!


----------



## GreyWolf (20. November 2009)

morgen, jetzt muss ich aber mal ganz blöde fragen, mit rad oder ohne^^
evtl wäre ich dann heute abend  ab 20uhr in bonn dabei


----------



## joscho (20. November 2009)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> morgen, jetzt muss ich aber mal ganz blöde fragen, mit rad oder ohne^^
> evtl wäre ich dann heute abend  ab 20uhr in bonn dabei



Wegen der Tradition, der Punkte und weil das ja hier kein Schachclub ist natürlich mit dem Rad


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem es um meine Person ziemlich ruhig geworden ist ( verschiedene Gründe ) geht es 2010 wieder los.

Mehr Touren / Andere Gegenden / Mehr Spass ( fall das noch geht ) / also seit gespannt


----------



## Thomas (6. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

